# Anti Bruchsaler Warmduscher Fred



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2008)

Keine Kritik: Freds die mit Anti beginnen dürfen immer eröffnet werden - siehe Pfälzer Forum. 



> Irgendwie ist im Bereich Bruchsal ganz heftig der Wurm im Brasilianergetriebe , abgesehen von I-Tom , meiner Wenigkeit und Curtado scheint die allgemeine Fahrunlust um sich zu greifen....
> Hat keiner mehr Zeit oder ......besteht Bruchsal nur noch aus Poserbikern.....oder verlagert sich alles Richtung KA????



Da heute keine Warmduscherbedingungen vorzufinden sind, wäre es doch mal an der Zeit, um 14.30 Uhr am altbekannten Abfahrtspunkt eine richtig schöne Tour zum einsauen zu machen.

Alle Kritiker sind aufgerufen, den großen Worten Taten folgen zu lassen. 

Schönwettertouren haben hier übringens nix verloren.


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Keine Kritik: Freds die mit Anti beginnen dürfen immer eröffnet werden - siehe Pfälzer Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Alte Schlampe...ich kommeeee*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *:d Alte Schlampe...ich Kommeeee*



:d


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2008)

CC oder AM Bike


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2008)

Kannst ruhig die CC-Schlampe mitnehmen. Ich fahr Klickpedale.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da heute keine Warmduscherbedingungen vorzufinden sind, wäre es doch mal an der Zeit, um 14.30 Uhr am altbekannten Abfahrtspunkt eine richtig schöne Tour zum einsauen zu machen.



14:30  heute? ideale Speedys zeit un dann lese ich erst jetzt? 

Dirk ab in die Ecke! platz! 6!


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> 14:30  heute? ideale Speedys zeit un dann lese ich erst jetzt?
> 
> Dirk ab in die Ecke! platz! 6!



*Warmduscher*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> 14:30  heute? ideale Speedys zeit un dann lese ich erst jetzt?
> 
> Dirk ab in die Ecke! platz! 6!



Sorry. Schick Dir nächstes mal ne SMS.


----------



## iTom (3. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Keine Kritik: Freds die mit Anti beginnen dürfen immer eröffnet werden - siehe Pfälzer Forum.
> ...
> 
> Schönwettertouren haben hier übringens nix verloren.



Hätte mich allerdings auch gereizt. Habe allerdings gestern meine HM gemacht und hab heute einen Fressgutschein einlösen müssen, bevor er verfallen wäre. 
Wenn morgen die Kläranlage in Brusl "auf Störung geht", dann wisst ihr bescheid warum.

Bin gestern mal wieder von so nem senilen Rentenschmarozerpack angemacht worden. Hab allerdings gleich kontra gegeben, und gegengefragt, was denn ein Naturschutzgebiethinweisschild mit der 2m-Regel zu tun hat. Keine weiteren Worte mehr gehört ausser "halts Maul".  
Immer diese senilen Bildzeitungsabonennten; meinen sich gut auszukennen und sich als Naturpolizei aufspielen zu müssen. 


@Dirk
Hast Du die "Steilhänge" mittlerweile unter die Lupe genommen, dass wir nächstes Mal die Tour kplt. durchziehen können?


----------



## speedygonzales (3. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Warmduscher*



jo bin ein gemütlicher Mensch, ich stehe dazu


----------



## speedygonzales (3. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 2m-Regel zu tun hat. Keine weiteren Worte mehr gehört ausser "halts Maul".



da sind die Augenblicke, wo ich mir eine dicke fette tiefe Schlammpfütze wünsche..

@Dirk

ist ok, das nächste mal muss ich früher den Rechner einschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Hast Du die "Steilhänge" mittlerweile unter die Lupe genommen, dass wir nächstes Mal die Tour kplt. durchziehen können?



Nein. Ich werde künftig bei derartigen Stellen immer den Chickenway nehmen. Ist ein unterjähriger Vorsatz den ich mir genommen habe.


----------



## Landei-Forst (4. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Keine Kritik: Freds die mit Anti beginnen dürfen immer eröffnet werden - siehe Pfälzer Forum.



Und hättest du keinen neuen Thread angezettelt, dann hätte ich das auch rechtzeitig gelesen und wäre heute nicht allein durch den Wald gefahren .

Wobei du ja sicherlich einen "Bruchsaler Anti Warmduscher Fred" und keinen "Anti Bruchsaler" Thread aufmachen wolltest .

@ ehrenwerter Admin: Warum gibt es diese Zeitverzögerung im RSS Feed? Es dauert *Stunden* bis ein neuer Thread per RSS verfügbar ist. Aktuell ist dieser Thread um 0:20 im Feed angekommen.


----------



## marc (4. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Und hättest du keinen neuen Thread angezettelt, dann hätte ich das auch rechtzeitig gelesen und wäre heute nicht allein durch den Wald gefahren .
> 
> Wobei du ja sicherlich einen "Bruchsaler Anti Warmduscher Fred" und keinen "Anti Bruchsaler" Thread aufmachen wolltest .
> 
> @ ehrenwerter Admin: Warum gibt es diese Zeitverzögerung im RSS Feed? Es dauert *Stunden* bis ein neuer Thread per RSS verfügbar ist. Aktuell ist dieser Thread um 0:20 im Feed angekommen.



Habe deine Frage entsprechend weitergeleitet da ich selbt mich damit nicht auskenne und ,melde mich wenn ich Bescheid weiß.

Gruß Marc


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Und hättest du keinen neuen Thread angezettelt, dann hätte ich das auch rechtzeitig gelesen und wäre heute nicht allein durch den Wald gefahren



Dann mußt Du deine Informations-Inbound-Prozesse überdenken. 



Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Wobei du ja sicherlich einen "Bruchsaler Anti Warmduscher Fred" und keinen "Anti Bruchsaler" Thread aufmachen wolltest



Nein. Der Titel ist so schon gewollt. Anti-Freds sind in anderen Teilen Deutschlands bereits weit verbreitet. 


Landei-Forst schrieb:


> @ ehrenwerter Admin: Warum gibt es diese Zeitverzögerung im RSS Feed? Es dauert *Stunden* bis ein neuer Thread per RSS verfügbar ist. Aktuell ist dieser Thread um 0:20 im Feed angekommen.



Userforced Error


----------



## Landei-Forst (4. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du deine Informations-Inbound-Prozesse überdenken.



Ich bin nicht verheiratet, daher muss ich nicht den ganzen Tag vor den Rechner verbringen .



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Userforced Error



Und wenn's so wäre, meinst du wirklich ich würde das dann zugeben? Nene, erst mal auf den Admin einprügel, für irgendwas hat der das schon verdient.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Und wenn's so wäre, meinst du wirklich ich würde das dann zugeben? Nene, erst mal auf den Admin einprügel, für irgendwas hat der das schon verdient.



Machst Du doch:



Landei-Forst schrieb:


> @ ehrenwerter Admin: Warum gibt es diese Zeitverzögerung im RSS Feed? Es dauert *Stunden* bis ein neuer Thread per RSS verfügbar ist. Aktuell ist dieser Thread um 0:20 im Feed angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ ehrenwerter Admin: Warum gibt es diese Zeitverzögerung im RSS Feed? Es dauert *Stunden* bis ein neuer Thread per RSS verfügbar ist. Aktuell ist dieser Thread um 0:20 im Feed angekommen.



Das frage ich mich bei dem ganzen Computerdreck sowieso. Wenn ich im Geschäft einen stupiden Ausdruck machen möchte, laufe ich zum Drucker muß dort sogar noch warten, dann folgt erst der Ausdruck... Bedeutet dies, ich bin schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit 
Oder ist die heutige MicrosoftIntelSchei$$endreckParanoiaSicherheitÜberwachungsDoppelSchei$$enDreck wirklich so poppolangsam
Wird wohl wieder irgend so ein Sparfuchs in der IT-Landschaft tätig sein


----------



## Landei-Forst (5. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich bei dem ganzen Computerdreck sowieso. Wenn ich im Geschäft einen stupiden Ausdruck machen möchte, laufe ich zum Drucker muß dort sogar noch warten, dann folgt erst der Ausdruck... Bedeutet dies, ich bin schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit



Nein, das liegt daran, dass erst dein Chef, die QS, die Gleichstellungsbeauftragte, der Betriebsrat und Wolfgang Schäuble deinen Ausdruck lesen müssen bevor der freigegeben wird. Das dauert halt etwas.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Nein, das liegt daran, dass erst dein Chef, die QS, die Gleichstellungsbeauftragte, der Betriebsrat und Wolfgang Schäuble deinen Ausdruck lesen müssen bevor der freigegeben wird. Das dauert halt etwas.



Typische Showstopper.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wird wohl wieder irgend so ein Sparfuchs in der IT-Landschaft tätig sein



nein, es sind nicht die IT´ler die Sparfüchse sind, sondern die Ahnungslosen Chef´s die meinen die alte Hardware funktioniert.

Sei lieb zu Deinem Admins, das sind arme Sklaven, die ein Undankbare Job machen, die für den Stress viel zu wenig verdienen und mit 30 zu leblosen Zombies mutieren.


----------



## Landei-Forst (6. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sei lieb zu Deinem Admins, das sind arme Sklaven, die ein Undankbare Job machen, die für den Stress viel zu wenig verdienen und mit 30 zu leblosen Zombies mutieren.



Der leblose Zombie kommt gleich bei dir vorbei und führt eine gewaltsame Korrektur deiner Kauleiste durch.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Der leblose Zombie kommt gleich bei dir vorbei und führt eine gewaltsame Korrektur deiner Kauleiste durch.



Nikotin Entzug? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(speedy u.a. nebenberufliche Admin in der Fa und daher mitfühlender)


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

Ich war mit Zombies und Zimbos auf Radtouren... Hiiilfe


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...
> Sei lieb zu Deinem Admins, das sind arme Sklaven, die ein Undankbare Job machen, die für den Stress viel zu wenig verdienen und mit 30 zu leblosen Zombies mutieren.



Wirst Du zu dieser Arbeit etwa gezwungen? Arbeitslager?

Kannst doch mehr oder weniger Deinen Beruf frei wählen. Trailpfleger oder Northshore-Inspektor oder so was ähnliches


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Kannst doch mehr oder weniger Deinen Beruf frei wählen. Trailpfleger oder Northshore-Inspektor oder so was ähnliches



genau, um wieder on topic zu werden, habe gestern festgestellt, dass die Trails zuwachsen.. es wird definitiv zu wenig gefahren, vor allem am Katzenberg, dafür am Michaelsberg war wohl das Amt ziemlich fleißig am Rassen mähen keine verkratze Beine mehr


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...keine verkratze Beine mehr



Warmduscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warmduscher.



Da habe ich mal wieder Glück gehabt. Habe auch mal wieder mein Knie getestet. Ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder testen, wieviel Haut über der Kniescheibe wirklich existiert

Wenn die Fahrräder so wären, wie der menschl. Organismus, dann wäre vieles viel einfacher. Verletzungen der Haut verheilen in den meisten Fällen, verschramte Rahmen, abgebrochene Teile nicht... Die Hersteller könnten sich mal in diese Richtung bewegen, Teile herzustellen mit autom. Wiederherstellungseigenschaften


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2008)

So, bei schlechtem Wetter findet morgen um 14.30 die zweite offizielle Ausfahrt statt. Treffpunkt ist die GBZ-Haltestelle in Bruchsal. 

Bei gutem Wetter übrigens auch.

@Landei
Der Thread verdient Erwähnung auf Deine Site (erinnerst Du Dich noch, da war doch was).


----------



## speedygonzales (10. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So, bei schlechtem Wetter findet morgen um 14.30 die zweite offizielle Ausfahrt statt. Treffpunkt ist die GBZ-Haltestelle in Bruchsal.



Pflichtausrüstung:


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Pflichtausrüstung:



So, nachdem der Bekleidungs-Vorschlag von Speedy zum Glück nicht aufgegriffen werden musste, kann ich nur sagen: nette Tour mit netten Leuten. Aber wo konnte man unterwegs warm duschen? Oder habe ich da mit dem Fred-Namen etwas flasch verstanden 

Meine Bilder habe ich auch schon hoch geladen, es darf also geschaut werden


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2008)

Wow da habt ihr ja wieder eine große Gruppe beisammen gehabt.


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2008)

Mensch Leutles ich hab mir so was von nem Loch in den Bauch gefreut, das mal wieder alle zusammen gefahren sind
Wird hoffentlich wieder die Regel anstatt die Ausname


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wow da habt ihr ja wieder eine große Gruppe beisammen gehabt.



ja, war trotzdem schön . 

Sollte man übrigens wieder häufiger machen.

 ---------------- Now playing: Velvet Underground - Pale Blue Eyes via FoxyTunes


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mensch Leutles ich hab mir so was von nem Loch in den Bauch gefreut, das mal wieder alle zusammen gefahren sind
> Wird hoffentlich wieder die Regel anstatt die Ausname



Vielleicht hast Du durch das Loch die Luft in die Bremse gezogen?


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

schöne Tour gestern! toll wieder als Brasilianische Rudel gefahren zu sein 

*14:30* ist einfach die magische Uhrzeit die alle anlockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

irgendwie muss ich gerade an dem Marlboro Mann denken..  fehlt nur ein Lagerfeuer und Landei-Forst bekommt für das nächste mal ein Cowboyhut  aufgesetz..

man könnte das Bild an die Marketingabteilung anbieten, vom erlöst  stellen wir ein Privaten Trailfleger für die nächsten 100 Jahre ein und eine Gondel extra nur für Dirk


----------



## iTom (11. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...
> 
> irgendwie muss ich gerade an dem Marlboro Mann denken..
> fehlt nur ein Lagerfeuer, man könnte das Bild für die nächste Tabakwerbung verkaufen



Kann doch als künstliches Höhentraining durchgehen Je weniger Sauerstoff an die roten Blutkörperchen gebunden werden kann...


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

Hat Jürgen das Aufgeben also doch aufgegeben.


----------



## andi1969 (11. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du durch das Loch die Luft in die Bremse gezogen?



Brems ich mit dem Bauch Dirk oder hab ich da was übersehen an mir.....


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

Die Warmduscher Tour gestern falls es jemand interessiert.. die eine ewige Rampe hatte über 15% (Laut Protokoll) 
nur 26 km für Hin/Rückfahrt abziehen, dann passt es auch für euch..


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

Wo treibst du dich denn rum, dass du deine Profile bei -200m starten lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Die Warmduscher Tour gestern falls es jemand interessiert.. die eine ewige Rampe hatte über 15% (Laut Protokoll)
> nur 26 km für Hin/Rückfahrt abziehen, dann passt es auch für euch..



Wo seid ihr den überall hingerampt? Habt ihr auch die Steilhangteile mitgenommen?


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr den überall hingerampt? Habt ihr auch die Steilhangteile mitgenommen?



also von Deiner Rampen Tour war nur den Anstieg bis zum "Jäger Turm" vor der Kaserne und von der Kasserne bis zum Friedhof, sonst nichts.. die eine Rampe mit über 15% würde eigentlich ganz gut zu Deine Ansprüche passen, lässt sich aber schwer zu Deiner Tour kombinieren.. denn das war alles Links vom Michaelsberg also Richtung Höhenklam


----------



## iTom (11. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also von Deiner Rampen Tour war nur den Anstieg bis zum "Jäger Turm" vor der Kaserne und von der Kasserne bis zum Friedhof, sonst nichts.. die eine Rampe mit über 15% würde eigentlich ganz gut zu Deine Ansprüche passen, lässt sich aber schwer zu Deiner Tour kombinieren.. denn das war alles Links vom Michaelsberg also Richtung Höhenklam



Habe ich letztens in die Rampentour_V4.0 integriert. Leider war der eine Trail immer noch mit 2 umgefallenen Bäumen versehen
War das der Hohlweg in der Nähe von der Talschänke, der nach links oben verläuft?


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> War das der Hohlweg in der Nähe von der Talschänke, der nach links oben verläuft?


ich glaube ja, auf jedem Fall von der Talschänke  geht es los, aber gefallene Bäume hatten wir keine.

und weil man schon die Talschänke nennt, nach Dirk´s auskunft findet dort die nächste Brasilianische Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## mw1774 (12. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich glaube ja, auf jedem Fall von der Talschänke  geht es los, aber gefallene Bäume hatten wir keine.
> 
> und weil man schon die Talschänke nennt, nach Dirk´s auskunft findet dort die nächste Brasilianische Weihnachtsfeier



können wir da nicht gleich unseren nächsten stammtisch machen..


----------



## Landei-Forst (12. August 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> können wir da nicht gleich unseren nächsten stammtisch machen..



Gibst du mir dann die dekorative Tomate ab?


----------



## iTom (12. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Gibst du mir dann die dekorative Tomate ab?



Die Pommes stammen auch nicht vom Tier ab... Kannst also beruhigt vertilgen
Die Panade kann man auch noch zur Not runterlutschen. Es könnte evtl. nur etwas Fleischaroma dran sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Gibst du mir dann die dekorative Tomate ab?



Schnitzel ist auch gutes Gemüse.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schnitzel ist auch gutes Gemüse.



Hauptsache kein geflügel! 





Ich würde mal vorschlagen, der nächste Stammtisch (diesem Monat am 29) findet in der Talschänke statt, so als Probeessen für die Weihnachtsfeier..


----------



## Eike. (12. August 2008)

Eine Fressorgie im Jahr reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (12. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vorschlagen, der nächste Stammtisch (diesem Monat am 29) findet in der Talschänke statt, so als Probeessen für die Weihnachtsfeier..



Ich bin dabei. Wenn du in der Küche PETA Flyer verteilst, dann bestelle ich mir sogar ein Schnitzel .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> ... dann bestelle ich mir sogar ein Schnitzel .



Supi. Und ich werde es dann essen.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. August 2008)

so ich bitte 85 km, 170 Hm in 3,5 Std, das war eine richtige Warmduschertour bei bezaubernden ~23°!

so jetzt brauche ich eine rissige Portion Chili con Carne 

wer bittet mehr?


----------



## iTom (17. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so ich bitte 85 km, 170 Hm in 3,5 Std, das war eine richtige Warmduschertour bei bezaubernden ~23°!
> 
> so jetzt brauche ich eine rissige Portion Chili con Carne
> 
> wer bittet mehr?



1100HM bei 33KM in 2,25h bei sagenhaft rentnerfreien Wegen


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2008)

so 20 hm bei super Wetter und 1000m gehen mit Rückenschmerzen....noch jemand


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> so 20 hm bei super Wetter und 1000m gehen mit Rückenschmerzen....noch jemand



Du warst beim Bäcker. Gibs zu.


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du warst beim Bäcker. Gibs zu.



Nö am Bike basteln


----------



## speedygonzales (18. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö am Bike basteln



apropo Basteln, gestern durfte ich wieder erleben, wie bei meinem Kumpel durch einen *leichten* stoß beim Schloss aufschließen , ein Stuck Lack einfach so von sein Stumjumper weg geflogen ist und das bei einem Rad dass offiziell über 2000 EUR kostet, und laut gerüchte Küche jetzt bei den neuen Modellen um 20% die Preise erhört hat, dass darf es einfach nicht sein.

Was gibt es als alternativen zu specialized unter 2000 EUR dass ich mir mir anschauen sollte?


----------



## Landei-Forst (18. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Was gibt es als alternativen zu specialized unter 2000 EUR dass ich mir mir anschauen sollte?



An ein richtiges Rad macht man ja auch kein Schloss dran.

Das hier kostet knapp über 2k ist aber hübsch, wobei die Komponenten für den Preis etwas billig sind. Viel für kleines Geld gibt es bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Cube, Ghost, Canyon etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> apropo Basteln, gestern durfte ich wieder erleben, wie bei meinem Kumpel durch einen *leichten* stoß beim Schloss aufschließen , ein Stuck Lack einfach so von sein Stumjumper weg geflogen ist und das bei einem Rad dass offiziell über 2000 EUR kostet, und laut gerüchte Küche jetzt bei den neuen Modellen um 20% die Preise erhört hat, dass darf es einfach nicht sein.
> 
> Was gibt es als alternativen zu specialized unter 2000 EUR dass ich mir mir anschauen sollte?



Kauf Dir irgendwas Anodisiertes, dann fällt kein "Lack" ab. 
Muß ja wirklich ein Müll sein. Wie sieht es erst aus, wenn kleine Rollsplittsteinchen dagegendonnern?


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja wo seid ihr den alle Mensch? die Brusel  GBZ Runden sind ja so gut wie ausgestorben


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ja wo seid ihr den alle Mensch? die Brusel  GBZ Runden sind ja so gut wie ausgestorben



na merks endlich wieder einer
*Faules Pack*


----------



## Mathias7D (5. Oktober 2008)

Fahrt Ihr heute noch oder ist es schon zu spät. Ich werd wohl so gegen 13.00 Uhr versuchen ein wenig zu fahren...


----------



## Ben1710 (5. Oktober 2008)

HI! Ich komme aus Bruchsal Umgebung, wollte mal fragen wo man gut fahren kann in Bruchsal!

MFG Ben


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr heute noch oder ist es schon zu spät. Ich werd wohl so gegen 13.00 Uhr versuchen ein wenig zu fahren...



..och menno ich will auch wieder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (5. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..och menno ich will auch wieder.....



Hi,

war richtig gut, am Anfang nähe Silberhöhle war noch ein wenig Regen unterwegs... beim Abbiegen in den Wald und danach wars richtig geil. Naturfreundehaus, Eichelbergkaserne, Michaelsberg, Talschänke....

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal, dass ich mal ein paar aus der Brasilianerecke natura treffe... 
Wie kommt es eigentlich zu den "Brasilianern"?


----------



## andi1969 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja mal, dass ich mal ein paar aus der Brasilianerecke natura treffe...
> Wie kommt es eigentlich zu den "Brasilianern"?



..oh das ist eine lange Geschichte... erzähle ich dir mal wenn wir uns sehen ok....*kurzfassung: treffen sich 3 Dödels zum biken im Cafe Brasil in Bruchsal....*


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Oktober 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja mal, dass ich mal ein paar aus der Brasilianerecke natura treffe...



das dürfte kein Problem sein.
Morgens, bei Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit ist iTom der Trailwächter, nach Feierabend schaue ich ob er sein Job gut gemacht hat


----------



## Mathias7D (6. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann werd ich iTom unter der Woche nie zu Gesicht bekommen.

Werd am Donnerstag mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Soll ja gutes Wetter geben... 

Bin dann so gegen 16.45Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich iTom unter der Woche nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
> 
> Werd am Donnerstag mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Soll ja gutes Wetter geben...
> 
> Bin dann so gegen 16.45Uhr unterwegs.



Unter der Woche bin ich nicht morgens unterwegs, muß ja auch mal was arbeiten. Morgen Nachmittag werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich ne 1000Hm-Runde drehen, je nach dem wann ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme. Es kann evtl. auch ne 1200er-Runde werden. 
Wird wahrscheinlich ~halb vier werden, bis ich am GBZ-Parkplatz vorbeikomme.


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Unter der Woche bin ich nicht morgens unterwegs, muß ja auch mal was arbeiten. Morgen Nachmittag werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich ne 1000Hm-Runde drehen, je nach dem wann ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme. Es kann evtl. auch ne 1200er-Runde werden.
> Wird wahrscheinlich ~halb vier werden, bis ich am GBZ-Parkplatz vorbeikomme.



Kann heute doch nicht fahren, hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Oktober 2008)

so für alle daheim gebliebene..

schee war´s heute Spät Nachmittag auf dem Michaelsberg, der Herbst ist einfach farblich schön
Und so reitete ein Brasilianer den Sonnenuntergang entgegen


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so für alle daheim gebliebene..
> 
> schee war´s heute Spät Nachmittag auf dem Michaelsberg, der Herbst ist einfach farblich schön
> Und so reitete ein Brasilianer den Sonnenuntergang entgegen



Aaahh, schön, das neue Rädschen Diese Woche ist bei mir nix mehr angesagt, ausser dem Wasgau-Marathon. Auf dem Brocken war es etwas zugig. Muß mich deshalb etwas zurückhalten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so für alle daheim gebliebene..
> 
> schee war´s heute Spät Nachmittag auf dem Michaelsberg, der Herbst ist einfach farblich schön
> Und so reitete ein Brasilianer den Sonnenuntergang entgegen



Dann habe ich Dich doch vorletztes Wochenende auf dem Michaelsberg gesehen. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, anderes Bike ohne Ständer, ohne Helm, da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher  !!!


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Dann habe ich Dich doch vorletztes Wochenende auf dem Michaelsberg gesehen. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, anderes Bike ohne Ständer, ohne Helm, da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher  !!!



huch! Mensch habe Dich gar nicht gesehen, echt schade!! ja vorletztes Wochenende war ich auch oben, ja ohne Helm und ohne Ständer, bin halt ein ganz wilder geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so für alle daheim gebliebene..
> 
> schee war´s heute Spät Nachmittag auf dem Michaelsberg, der Herbst ist einfach farblich schön
> Und so reitete ein Brasilianer den Sonnenuntergang entgegen



..ja das war gestern eine schöne Aussicht in der Sonne....war so um 12 oben


----------



## Curtado (8. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..ja das war gestern eine schöne Aussicht in der Sonne....war so um 12 oben


Andy fährt wieder....weiß das die Chefin???


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


>



sieht so aus als wäre der mit seinem Bikeständer hängen geblieben


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Oktober 2008)

buenos dias,

was ist heute geplant?


----------



## andi1969 (13. Oktober 2008)

......sodele war heute mal wieder unterwegs und es war :kotz:..... keine Kondition


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ......sodele war heute mal wieder unterwegs und es war :kotz:..... keine Kondition



DAS kommt wieder, denk positiv, sei froh überhaupt wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen!!!  back to the roots


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Oktober 2008)

@Andi / Tom

wo ist eigentlich die Steile Rampe gegenüber vom Michaelsberg, die fängt doch bei der Talschänke an, und dann? oder erst eine einfahrt nach dem Lokal? gestern habe ich die Rampe erfolglos gesucht. der Direkte weg ist es ja nicht, es sei dem ich habe eine Wahnsinns Kondition bekommen


----------



## iTom (13. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Andi / Tom
> 
> wo ist eigentlich die Steile Rampe gegenüber vom Michaelsberg, die fängt doch bei der Talschänke an, und dann? oder erst eine einfahrt nach dem Lokal? gestern habe ich die Rampe erfolglos gesucht. der Direkte weg ist es ja nicht, es sei dem ich habe eine Wahnsinns Kondition bekommen



Der Weg geht nach der Talschänke erst mal ein Stück links, durch einen Hohlweg durch, bis zu einer "größeren" Waldkreuzung. Wiederum halb links halten (über den neuen gepflasterten "Wassergraben") hinwegfahren, nach 10-20m geht es dann rechts hoch (N 49.07778°, O 8.5649   °). Auch wieder einen Hohlweg. Wenn Du diese Rampe meinst. Oder meinst Du diese, die bei der Country-Tour angefahren wurde? Die wäre dann, wenn Du in Richtung "Berg" schaust, also in Richtung Weingarten, rechts ins Wohngebiet fahren. (N 49.08274°, O 8.55885  °)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (13. Oktober 2008)

meinst Du das? 






komisch... ich glaube ich bin das auch gefahren, kam mir nicht mehr so steil vor..


----------



## iTom (14. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> meinst Du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dast ist die steile Rampe, die ich als erstes erwähnt habe. Die Zweite ist weiter links oben, dort wo 150m Höhenlinie steht. In Richtung 150 fahren, dann geht es schön den "Berg" rauf.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Oktober 2008)

@ tom

Stell hier mal ein Bild von der Stelle rein, die ich noch üben muß.


----------



## iTom (14. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @ tom
> 
> Stell hier mal ein Bild von der Stelle rein, die ich noch üben muß.



Hochfahrn oder runter?

Gesagt, getan:


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Dast ist die steile Rampe, die ich als erstes erwähnt habe. Die Zweite ist weiter links oben, dort wo 150m Höhenlinie steht. In Richtung 150 fahren, dann geht es schön den "Berg" rauf.



gestern bin ich den Weg gefahren, finde keine Steile Rampe komisch, vielleicht liegt es am Rush 

bin den Parallel weg runter gefahren (auf der Karte weiß, rechte Seite), man bekommt da ganz schön tempo und kommt rechts von der Talschänke raus, von unten angefahren müsste es auch ganz nett sein..

Anschließen habe ich das Licht auf dem Michaelsberg ausgeschaltet und die Schranke zugemacht , den schotter weg von der Kapelle aus bei fast Dunkelheit und rote Herbsblätterteppich hat was 
Das nächste mal schleppe ich Beleuchtung mit..

Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Warnlampe in der Gabel "he mach mal den Dämper wieder auf! es geht runter!!


----------



## Mathias7D (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi speedygonzales,

die Warnung kommt schon, indem es üble Schläge auf die Arme gibt 
Macht ja nichts, ist mir auch nicht nur einmal passiert, aber die Lefty sieht das ganz gelassen. Lediglich harte Bremsmanöver bergab werden haarig!

Fährst Du heute noch in der Gegend Bruchsal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (15. Oktober 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> das ganz gelassen. Lediglich harte Bremsmanöver bergab werden haarig!



juup Bruchsaler Kreuzweg bei nassen Boden mit zugemachte Dämpfer = Horror, mein einziger gedankte war _finger weg von der Vorderradbremse!!!!!!!!!!_ 



> Fährst Du heute noch in der Gegend Bruchsal?



hmm habe ich eigentlich nicht vor, bin schon gestern und vorgestern gefahren.

Am Freitag habe ich einenTag Urlaub bei gutem Wetter bin ich auf jedem fall auf Tour.


----------



## Zelle (15. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung worum es hier geht, aber diese Anti-Freds ziehen mich einfach magisch an ...


----------



## mw1774 (15. Oktober 2008)

na dann... willkommen!


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> juup Bruchsaler Kreuzweg bei nassen Boden mit zugemachte Dämpfer = Horror, mein einziger gedankte war _finger weg von der Vorderradbremse!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muß mal schauen wie es bei mir hinhaut, habe auch frei. Wäre evtl. ne Möglichkeit, eine 1000 - 1300HM-Tour zu machen 
"Meine" Rampen (1000HM) + Erweiterung (300HM)  (Singletrailanteil dürfte recht hoch sein, wie der Anteil dabei ist von Hoch zu Runter, habe ich allerdings noch nicht analysiert. Wird wohl bei 50:50 stehen)
Vielleicht kömma da fahrn am Freitag.

Brennesseln dürften passè sein


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> gestern bin ich den Weg gefahren, finde keine Steile Rampe komisch, vielleicht liegt es am Rush


wenn Du die Rampe nicht in Rampenrichtung fährst, spürst Du Diese auch nicht...


> bin den Parallel weg runter gefahren (auf der Karte weiß, rechte Seite), man bekommt da ganz schön tempo und kommt rechts von der Talschänke raus, von unten angefahren müsste es auch ganz nett sein..
> 
> Anschließen habe ich das Licht auf dem Michaelsberg ausgeschaltet und die Schranke zugemacht , den schotter weg von der Kapelle aus bei fast Dunkelheit und rote Herbsblätterteppich hat was
> Das nächste mal schleppe ich Beleuchtung mit..
> ...



Die Warnlampe brauchst Du nicht, spätestens wenn Du mit dem Gesicht über den Schotter schlitterst, weißt Du, dass es besser gewesen wäre, wenn Deine Gabel nicht blockiert gewesen wäre.


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> wenn Du die Rampe nicht in Rampenrichtung fährst, spürst Du Diese auch nicht...



Rampe ist Rampe! 

Vorschlag, wie wäre es mal am Freitag mit dem Rad nach Eppingen zu fahren und den kleinen Crosstrecke der Hornbuckelbiker einige male unter den Stollen zu nehmen? hin und zurück kommen schon 60-70 km zusammen und Hm kommt darauf an wie oft man hochfährt 

ps: den Trail beim Golfplatz werde ich n icht fahren solange Du nicht vorher mit einer Machete bearbeitest hast, und ich zitiere Dirk "WO ist da ein Trail???" (auch wenn es nicht genau diese Stelle war)

Hey Jungs wir legen alle zusammen und schenken Tom das Bike, dann sind alle Trails immer schön gepflegt


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Rampe ist Rampe!
> 
> Vorschlag, wie wäre es mal am Freitag mit dem Rad nach Eppingen zu fahren und den kleinen Crosstrecke der Hornbuckelbiker einige male unter den Stollen zu nehmen? hin und zurück kommen schon 60-70 km zusammen und Hm kommt darauf an wie oft man hochfährt


Das sind mir etwas zuviel KM. Mal schauen wann ich am Fr fahre, vielleicht gönne ich mir auch einen N8ride
Falls jemand Bock haben sollte.




> ps: den Trail beim Golfplatz werde ich n icht fahren solange Du nicht vorher mit einer Machete bearbeitest hast, und ich zitiere Dirk "WO ist da ein Trail???" (auch wenn es nicht genau diese Stelle war)


Das war i.d. Nähe des NSG bei Bruchsaler Kreuzweg.
Das Gestrüpp dürfte mittlerweile auch schon in Herbstlaune verfallen und evtl. nicht mehr vorhanden sein.


> Hey Jungs wir legen alle zusammen und schenken Tom das Bike, dann sind alle Trails immer schön gepflegt



wäre im Prinzip mal was anderes, habe aber keinen weiteren Platz für ein weiteres Rad


----------



## Mathias7D (16. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

geiles Gefährt... wenn iTom das benutzt, würde ich mir auch zutrauen mit ihm mitzuhalten 

speedygonzales:
Hab mal überlegt ob ich es am Freitag einrichten kann, früher zu gehen und eventeull mitzufahren. Werde wohl aber frühestens 16.00 Uhr in Bruchsal sein können...

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2008)

Euch ist schon klar, dass es inzwischen um 7 dunkel ist?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass es inzwischen um 7 dunkel ist?



..in Karlsruhe bestimmt aber nicht bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (16. Oktober 2008)

@Mathias

geht es nicht etwas früher bei Dir?
meintest Du die Strecke nach Eppingen oder GBZ Runde? für ersteres wäre 16:00 meiner Meinung nach, schon zu spät.

Evtl sonst am Wochenende

@Eike
bei uns scheint die Sonne länger 
könntest mal wieder hier in der Gegend mitfahren


----------



## Mathias7D (16. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Mathias
> 
> geht es nicht etwas früher bei Dir?
> meintest Du die Strecke nach Eppingen oder GBZ Runde? für ersteres wäre 16:00 meiner Meinung nach, schon zu spät.
> ...



Ich denk da eher an eine Kraichgau - Eichelberg Runde. Wobei ich den genauen Weg meistens erst bei der Tour festlege. Mach das ab und zu vom Untergrund, Wetter abhängig.
Samstag wäre eventuell ok, aber dann recht früh morgens...


----------



## Curtado (17. Oktober 2008)

Andi und ich werden voraussichtlich am Samstag Mittag eine Runde drehen.
Interesse??


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Oktober 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Andi und ich werden voraussichtlich am Samstag Mittag eine Runde drehen. Interesse??



Meine Glaskugel verratet mir leider nicht die Uhrzeit


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2008)

..*14 Uhr *du Zahnarzt...... nur der Treffpunkt einfach bei mir vorm Haus


----------



## Curtado (18. Oktober 2008)

oder am Grillplatz Heidelsheim???


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2008)

nö kein Homerunn 2 bitte , mini Kondition


----------



## Curtado (18. Oktober 2008)

ok um 1400 Uhr bei dir


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Oktober 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> ok um 1400 Uhr bei dir



und wo ist das???
Ich fahre ab Neudorf mit dem Rad also könnte 5 Minuten mehr oder weniger werden also warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Oktober 2008)

Falls wer Lust hat, 8.30Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle abfahrbereit. 

Wenn niemand dort ist, werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich 1300HM fahren, falls jemand mitfahren möchte, werde ich die HM zurückschrauben auf ~1000 bei 33-40KM. 

S1-S3 wird enthalten sein, ansonsten ~45% Singletrail aufwärts und ~45% Singletrail abwärts, Rest Verbindungswege mit Schotter/Asphalt.

Ziel: ~12.00 Uhr wieder an der GBZ-Haltestelle zu sein.

Zusage auch per PN, dann kann ich mich darauf einstellen.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2008)

Acht Wochen war ich krank jetzt fahr ich wieder Gott sei






dank


Hab mir doch gleich zwei Zahnärzte zum biken mitgenommen(siehe Foto)......ach und Danke hat doch mal wieder Spass gemacht


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Oktober 2008)

@Curtado
@Andy
_*Jungs war wirklich eine tolle runde!
Andy willkommen back!*_


----------



## Curtado (19. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Mathias7D
> @Andy
> _*Jungs war wirklich eine tolle runde!
> Andy willkommen back!*_



ahhhh.. Speedy ich war das gestern


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Oktober 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> ahhhh.. Speedy ich war das gestern



oh Verzeihung _*schaemm*_


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer mir sagen kann, wo die Aufnahme von diesem Trail gemacht wurde, darf mich mal Sonntags morgens um halb Neun auf meiner Tour begleiten
Tipp: Schön verwurzelter unscheinbarer Trail zwischen U-Grombach u. Weingarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> ahhhh.. Speedy ich war das gestern



...echt dachte auch du währst neu.....


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Acht Wochen war ich krank jetzt fahr ich wieder Gott sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Zahnärzte bringen dort oben aber nix. Wenn dort die Kugeln um die Ohren fliegen, sollte man Chirurgen dabeihaben


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

Bitte vorsichtig fahren, habe eine Aufnahme von mir entdeckt, als ich gestürzt bin:


----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bitte vorsichtig fahren, habe eine Aufnahme von mir entdeckt, als ich gestürzt bin:



...tja mit Winterreifen währe das nicht passiert


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...tja mit Winterreifen währe das nicht passiert



Hast Du schon welche aufgezogen?


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bitte vorsichtig fahren, habe eine Aufnahme von mir entdeckt, als ich gestürzt bin:



so früh morgens anfangen, und dann vor lauter Müdigkeit ein Nickerchen mitten im Wald halten tss.. 

Hexenwald ist momentan nicht ganz ungefährlich, hätte gestern ich fast den Abflug gemacht. 
Rechts und links, *direkt* neben dem Trail, liegen so viele abgesägte Bäume, (also der eingegrabene rest vom Baumstamm) mit so ~15 cm höhe, durch den Herbst perfekt getarnt,  dass wenn man nur kurz vom Trail ausweicht der Abflug vorprogrammiert ist, im Sommer sind mir die ganze Stämme gar nicht so richtig aufgefallen..


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wer mir sagen kann, wo die Aufnahme von diesem Trail gemacht wurde, darf mich mal Sonntags morgens um halb Neun auf meiner Tour begleiten
> Tipp: Schön verwurzelter unscheinbarer Trail zwischen U-Grombach u. Weingarten.



was machst Du so weit weg von dein Revier? 

Jungs, ich glaube Tom hat den Trail gegenüber vom Ungeheuerklamm gefunden


----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> was machst Du so weit weg von dein Revier?
> 
> Jungs, ich glaube Tom hat den Trail gegenüber vom Ungeheuerklamm gefunden



..ich sehe nur Blätter auf dem Foto


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> was machst Du so weit weg von dein Revier?
> 
> Jungs, ich glaube Tom hat den Trail gegenüber vom Ungeheuerklamm gefunden



Das ist nicht der "gewöhnliche" Trail bei der Ungeheuerklamm (nicht der, der gegenüber der Holzbrücke ist)... Es ist ein schöner schnuckeliger Minitrail, der aber trotzdem ein wenig Konzentration erfordert. Nasse Wurzeln lassen grüßen.


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..ich sehe nur Blätter auf dem Foto



Das was die Blätter andeuten ist ein Trailauschnitt. Der Gesamte ist ein wenig serpentinig. Kann man halt nicht so gut im Bild festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bitte vorsichtig fahren, habe eine Aufnahme von mir entdeckt, als ich gestürzt bin:



Leute bitte! Der Mann ist alt. Da darf man mal ab und zu hinliegen, wenns nicht mehr geht.


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Leute bitte! Der Mann ist alt. Da darf man mal ab und zu hinliegen, wenns nicht mehr geht.



Da ist absolut nichts gestellt. Ist wirklich passiert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da ist absolut nichts gestellt. Ist wirklich passiert



Und wer hats fotografiert?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und wer hats fotografiert?



Der böse Gaffer Herr Selbstauslöser!! Das sind mir die liebsten, Foto machen anstatt zu helfen!!!


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und wer hats fotografiert?



Das ist ne neuartige Kamera, mit Wolfgang Schäuble Paranoia-Auslöser, sobald sich was bewegt, oder auch nicht mehr, wird eine Aufnahme gemacht


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das ist ne neuartige Kamera, mit Wolfgang Schäuble Paranoia-Auslöser, sobald sich was bewegt, oder auch nicht mehr, wird eine Aufnahme gemacht



Glaub ich net,
das war eine Polizeiradarfallenkamera. Die fotografierte Person ist entweder zu schnell gefahren oder gefallen.


----------



## iTom (20. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Glaub ich net,
> das war eine Polizeiradarfallenkamera. Die fotografierte Person ist entweder zu schnell gefahren oder gefallen.



Hmm, für Beamte also völlig ungeeignet, zu schnell gibt es da ja nicht...

...oder hat sich hingelegt um sich ein bisschen auszuruhen und wurde dann fotographiert


----------



## votecoli (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub eher da war vorher ein Hinderniss! So wie zur Zeit kurz nach der Kaserne. Hat doch einfach einer einen Baum über den Trail gelegt. Weiß jemand ob der schon weg is?


----------



## iTom (21. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher da war vorher ein Hinderniss! So wie zur Zeit kurz nach der Kaserne. Hat doch einfach einer einen Baum über den Trail gelegt. Weiß jemand ob der schon weg is?



Der, der aufm Trail oben parallel zur Straße liegt? Der war am Sonntag noch gelegen...

Sieht so aus, als wenn die FF (FloraF!cker) wieder unterwegs sind und den Waldboden kräftig zerstören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau der! Am Montag mittag waren schon "Zerlegespuren" zu erkennen, aber das kann sich ja ziehen! Es beginnt halt jetzt wieder die Erntezeit!!! Naja, jeder macht seinen Job. Aber manchmal sind sie schon Rücksichtslos!!


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2008)

*..war heute mal am E-Berg eine Runde Enduro schwimmen Bremsweg durch Nässe und Blätter unendlich laaaang hat aber ansonst echt Adrenalin gebracht angefangen am Patrick´s Angsdownhill-rüber zum Tomtom Trail-über Dirks Schulterbrecher am Saumtrail entlang und zum Schluß den Fox fights back runter*


----------



## Curtado (23. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..war heute mal am E-Berg eine Runde Enduro schwimmen Bremsweg durch Nässe und Blätter unendlich laaaang hat aber ansonst echt Adrenalin gebracht angefangen am Patrick´s Angsdownhill-rüber zum Tomtom Trail-über Dirks Schulterbrecher am Saumtrail entlang und zum Schluß den Fox fights back runter*



kannst du das bitte mal ins deutsche übersetzen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..war heute mal am E-Berg eine Runde Enduro schwimmen Bremsweg durch Nässe und Blätter unendlich laaaang hat aber ansonst echt Adrenalin gebracht angefangen am Patrick´s Angsdownhill-rüber zum Tomtom Trail-über Dirks Schulterbrecher am Saumtrail entlang und zum Schluß den Fox fights back runter*



Antitrekkingradrunde.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Antitrekkingradrunde.



*... nö Antiabfahrts Angst Runde....*


----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die brauch man jetzt wieder verstärkt! Hatte heut auch so meine Speziellen drift und Brems "Momente"!Der Baum liegt übrigens immer noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. Oktober 2008)

Morgen früh 8.15 GBZ-Haltestelle ~1000HM...


----------



## Mathias7D (25. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Morgen früh 8.15 GBZ-Haltestelle ~1000HM...



Uhrumstellung nicht vergessen!


----------



## iTom (26. Oktober 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Uhrumstellung nicht vergessen!



Geht audomadisch


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2008)

Sorry! Bei mir war heut morgen nichts drin. Meine Tochter hat die "Seuche" heimgebracht und und die Toiletten waren heiß begehrt!!!Hätte mich gern angeschlossen aber bin erst gegen Mittag mit dem Junior losgekommen! War wie auf der Autobahn heut. Unendlich Verkehr!


----------



## iTom (26. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sorry! Bei mir war heut morgen nichts drin. Meine Tochter hat die "Seuche" heimgebracht und und die Toiletten waren heiß begehrt!!!Hätte mich gern angeschlossen aber bin erst gegen Mittag mit dem Junior losgekommen! War wie auf der Autobahn heut. Unendlich Verkehr!



Das kannst Du laut sagen. Auf "meinen" Wegen war allerdings nicht so viel los


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2008)

Gentleman, wäre eigentlich zeit für eine Brusl Zahnärzte Ausfahrt...

Mathias? Patrick? Curtado? 

nicht Zahnärzte werden natürlich geduldet..


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gentleman, wäre eigentlich zeit für eine Brusl Zahnärzte Ausfahrt...
> 
> 
> nicht Zahnärzte werden natürlich geduldet..



*...pöh ich bring Scott Aufkleber mit zum Ab tarnen der Zahnarzträder...ich muss ja auf mein Image achten*

Bei der Wettervorhersage warten wir mal ab


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...pöh ich bring Scott Aufkleber mit zum Ab tarnen der Zahnarzträder...ich muss ja auf mein Image achten*
> 
> Bei der Wettervorhersage warten wir mal ab



warum nicht Bohrer, Zange und Spiegel sichtbar mitführen?


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gentleman, wäre eigentlich zeit für eine Brusl Zahnärzte Ausfahrt...
> 
> Mathias? Patrick? Curtado?
> 
> nicht Zahnärzte werden natürlich geduldet..



Reicht es auch, wenn man einen Gebissabdruck aus Gips mitdabei hat?


----------



## Mathias7D (27. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gentleman, wäre eigentlich zeit für eine Brusl Zahnärzte Ausfahrt...
> 
> Mathias? Patrick? Curtado?
> 
> nicht Zahnärzte werden natürlich geduldet..



aber doch gerne, ... bei mir wird es aber zeitlich eher am Wochenende gehen  bin halt kein Zahnarzt der immer mal zwischendurch freinehmen kann!
nur ein kleiner Angestellter der Automafia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2008)

bis ich Feierabend habe ist sowieso schon Dunkel, meine Touren werden jetzt nur noch am Wochenenden stattfinden, und das bei gutem Wetter (Kälte+Nässe=Pfui), eigentlich könnte ich gleich in dem Winterschlaf gehen ..


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bis ich Feierabend habe ist sowieso schon Dunkel, meine Touren werden jetzt nur noch am Wochenenden stattfinden, und das bei gutem Wetter (Kälte+Nässe=Pfui), eigentlich könnte ich gleich in dem Winterschlaf gehen ..



Das hört sich aber schon ein bisschen pussimäsig an

Hol Dir mal ne gscheite Lampe, die Du am Helm befestigen kannst, dann können wir auch Nachtfahrten unternehmen. Hat auch was
So in die Abenddämmerung reinfahren, evtl. noch im Sonnenuntergang

In einen Sonnenaufgang hineinfahren, werde ich evtl. dieses Jahr noch versuchen.


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber schon ein bisschen pussimäsig an
> 
> Hol Dir mal ne gscheite Lampe, die Du am Helm befestigen kannst, dann können wir auch Nachtfahrten unternehmen. Hat auch was
> So in die Abenddämmerung reinfahren, evtl. noch im Sonnenuntergang
> ...



zu diesen zeiten ind aber d´Wildsäu unterwegs, grunz grunz 
und die wiegen schon bis zu 150 kg.


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> zu diesen zeiten ind aber d´Wildsäu unterwegs, grunz grunz
> und die wiegen schon bis zu 150 kg.



Wildsai, hab ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehen, eher am Tage/Dämmerung. Rehe waren die einzigen, die ich bei Nacht gesehen habe.


----------



## Curtado (28. Oktober 2008)

Am Wochenende wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich dauernd das summen eines Zahnarztbohrers im Ohr!.Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Ich versteh nur immer was von dentalen Ausflügen!?


----------



## Mathias7D (28. Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade mit meiner Frau gesprochen und ich dürfte am Wochenende auf einer Tour dabei sein ;-) allerdings darf es nicht regnen, meinte Sie!


----------



## Landei-Forst (28. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich dauernd das summen eines Zahnarztbohrers im Ohr!.Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Ich versteh nur immer was von dentalen Ausflügen!?



Zahnärzte und Anwälte (=Zahnwälte) müssen ihre Millionen ja auch irgendwie ausgeben. Darum kaufen sie ein teures, überflüssiges MTB das sie dann immer dekorativ vorm Biergarten abstellen. Cannondale hat das erkannt und und sich auf diese Zielgruppe spezialisiert (schräg-stylische Optik und am besten noch den Preis auf den Rahmen eloxiert). Neudings zählen auch Normalverdiener in der Midlife Crisis zur Zielgruppe.

[ an passender Stelle bitte selbst einfügen]


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2008)

Aha, jetzt wirds mir klar!!!!Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung! Warst du eigentlich am Sonntag Mittag auf dem Eichel-Michaelsberg unterwegs? Mich und meinen Junior hat ein schönes Cube Hardtail überholt!!(Hat der Kleine sofort gesehen weil er auch eins kriegt, in klein natürlich!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Cube Hardtail könnte ja auf Jürgen zutreffen aber überholen ?????


----------



## Landei-Forst (29. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schönes Cube Hardtail könnte ja auf Jürgen zutreffen aber überholen ?????



Hey, ich hab neulich sogar Dirk überholt und das beim Downhill!


----------



## Landei-Forst (29. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Warst du eigentlich am Sonntag Mittag auf dem Eichel-Michaelsberg unterwegs? Mich und meinen Junior hat ein schönes Cube Hardtail überholt!!(Hat der Kleine sofort gesehen weil er auch eins kriegt, in klein natürlich!)



Nein, am Sonntag war ich in der Pfalz unterwegs .

BTW, in der Gegend von Bad Bergzabern hat es sehr schöne Strecken und man kommt da auch gut mit dem Zug hin. Da sollte man mal eine größere Ausfahrt machen, nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Waldgeist (29. Oktober 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Zahnärzte und Anwälte (=Zahnwälte) müssen ihre Millionen ja auch irgendwie ausgeben. Darum kaufen sie ein teures, überflüssiges MTB das sie dann immer dekorativ vorm Biergarten abstellen. Cannondale hat das erkannt und und sich auf diese Zielgruppe spezialisiert (schräg-stylische Optik und am besten noch den Preis auf den Rahmen eloxiert). Neudings zählen auch Normalverdiener in der Midlife Crisis zur Zielgruppe.
> 
> [ an passender Stelle bitte selbst einfügen]



und damit es nicht schmutzig wird, wird es mit der Straßenbahn zum Ziel transportiert


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab neulich sogar Dirk überholt und das beim Downhill!



*..das ist bei Dirk keine Kunst mehr.....ich glaub selbst meine LBG würde ihn bergab versägen....*


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das überholen war Bergauf! Mein Junior hat ein billig, extraschwer, scheißausstattung MTB! Aber nemmer lang!! Radsport Doll ist so freundlich und hat was passendes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..das ist bei Dirk keine Kunst mehr.....ich glaub selbst meine LBG würde ihn bergab versägen....*



Sorry, wenn ich Dich hier in diesem Forum nicht mehr Ernst nehme. Vielleicht kannst Du künftig hier posten.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Dich hier in diesem Forum nicht mehr Ernst nehme. Vielleicht kannst Du künftig hier posten.



*..nönö Da passt Dein Bike nicht dazu Dirk ist einfach zu schwer..... wir bleiben mal schön hier..... und nimms ned so persöhnlich Dicker*


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Naja, das überholen war Bergauf! Mein Junior hat ein billig, extraschwer, scheißausstattung MTB! Aber nemmer lang!! Radsport Doll ist so freundlich und hat was passendes!



Da wünsche ich Dir mal viel Glück. An meinem Rad habe ich nach ner "Not"-Reparatur, ne schöne Schramme am Oberrohr für umme dazubekommen


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, das is natürlich doof! Hab auch sonst nichts mit dem Laden zu tun, aber ist halt im Nachbarort und die Cube Kinder MTB sind halt echt gut! Ach, grad ham mas übrigens geholt!Echt scharf und ohne Kratzer zusammengeschraubt!


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber schon ein bisschen pussimäsig an



mach nichts, ich stehe dazu, Kälte lasse ich mir noch gefallen, aber Nässe bäh.



> Hol Dir mal ne gscheite Lampe, die Du am Helm befestigen kannst, dann können wir auch Nachtfahrten unternehmen. Hat auch was



eine gscheite Lampe um Trails zu fahren, kenne ich nur von mein THW Dienst, aber wie ich den Luftballon auf mein Helm festbinden soll ist hier die frage 








> In einen Sonnenaufgang hineinfahren, werde ich evtl. dieses Jahr noch versuchen.



mach Du das nur, machst anschließen ein Umweg über Neidorf, bekommst den besten Cappuccino ausserhalb der Italienische Grenze serviert


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wildsai, hab ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehen, eher am Tage/Dämmerung. Rehe waren die einzigen, die ich bei Nacht gesehen habe.



Saus ich noch keine gesehen (abgesehen von den Zweibeinige..) aber mit Reh´s hatte ich dieses Jahr tagsüber fast ein paar Crash´s, die springen einem einfach direkt vor der Nase (Michaelsberg Schotterstrecke). Leider gab´s kein Braten, ich war ein paar Millisekunden zu langsam


----------



## Oskar1974 (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin mit dabei bei der dentisten Ausfahrt am kommenden WE!

GRÜße

Pat


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Saus ich noch keine gesehen (abgesehen von den Zweibeinige..) aber mit Reh´s hatte ich dieses Jahr tagsüber fast ein paar Crash´s, die springen einem einfach direkt vor der Nase (Michaelsberg Schotterstrecke). Leider gab´s kein Braten, ich war ein paar Millisekunden zu langsam



Ich dachte schon die Viecher sind Dir fast seitlich reingerannt... kann passieren, wenn man zu langsam unterwegs ist


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> mach nichts, ich stehe dazu, Kälte lasse ich mir noch gefallen, aber Nässe bäh.
> 
> 
> 
> eine gscheite Lampe um Trails zu fahren, kenne ich nur von mein THW Dienst, aber wie ich den Luftballon auf mein Helm festbinden soll ist hier die frage



Sind die beim THW so blind, dass sie am helligsten Tag ne Ballon als Beleuchtung nutzen müssen



> mach Du das nur, machst anschließen ein Umweg über Neidorf, bekommst den besten Cappuccino ausserhalb der Italienische Grenze serviert



Das wäre ein Angebot Liegt Neudorf noch in Europa?


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Wetter macht mich frustig!! Jetzt sind Ferien un ma kann erschd ned radle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das Wetter macht mich frustig!! Jetzt sind Ferien un ma kann erschd ned radle!



*..booaa hör blos auf seit 4 Tagen Regen , Regen , Regen......da könnt man sich aufregen....*


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2008)

Aufhängen fast schon..........! Ab morgen solls besser werden! Bete!


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aufhängen fast schon..........! Ab morgen solls besser werden! Bete!



*Atheist ist nix mit beten*


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Was denn für Regen ... ?  ... auf*regen*?


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2008)

Aha, in der Pfalz scheint die Sonne!!? Da müssen wir hin!
Was Atheist? Gibts das bei Ikea! Ok, Spaß beiseite!
Wie wärs mit nem (Anti)Regentanz?
Oder wir fahren einfach zum trotz!!!!!!!


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was denn für Regen ... ?  ... auf*regen*?



Ich muß mich jetzt erst mal ab*regen*...


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Und wie ist das Wetter so bei euch?


----------



## Mathias7D (31. Oktober 2008)

Bescheiden in Bühl... möchte eigentlich mit dem Bike nach Hause fahren, aber es regnet so schöne feine Bindfäden...


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Na, besser bei euch als bei uns ... oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

Was gehtn hier ab?!
Das hier ist der *Anti Warumduscher* Thread, und ihr jammert übers Wetter?!
Fehler im System  



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schönwettertouren haben hier übringens nix verloren.



@Wetter: Bei mir vor der Haustür liegt schon Schnee 

edit: Die THW-funzel find ich stark, hab ich noch nie gesehen. (Ob damit wohl die A8-Bauarbeiter ausgestattet werden könnten, damit die Bauarbeiten noch vom dem nächsten Jahrtausend fertiggestellt werden könnten?!)


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Was gehtn hier ab?!
> Das hier ist der *Anti Warumduscher* Thread, und ihr jammert übers Wetter?!
> Fehler im System



Ich habe es so verstanden ...



Mathias7D schrieb:


> Bescheiden in Bühl... möchte eigentlich mit dem Bike nach Hause fahren, aber es regnet so schöne feine Bindfäden...



... das es bei Bindfäden ja gerade mal eine Mädchenhafte Schönwettertour werden könnte. Welcher Mann will schon "feine Bindfäden". Also muss man noch warten bis die dicken Hageleier vom Himmel fallen bis man starten kann. 

Hier ist ja leider immer nur Sonnenschein ...


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2008)

*.....wer hätte am Freitag Abend Lust und Laune einen Night Ride im Bereich Bruchsal und/oder Heidelsheim zu machen.....* dachte so ab 18 Uhr zu fahren


----------



## Mathias7D (4. November 2008)

wäre dabei... hoffe mal dass meine Sigmas soviel Licht zaubern, wie nötig!


----------



## iTom (4. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....wer hätte am Freitag Abend Lust und Laune einen Night Ride im Bereich Bruchsal und/oder Heidelsheim zu machen.....* dachte so ab 18 Uhr zu fahren



Interesse anmeld, wenn Regierung einverstanden


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> wäre dabei... hoffe mal dass meine Sigmas soviel Licht zaubern, wie nötig!



*......och Gott ich hab auch nur ne 5W Sigma* wird schon gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. November 2008)

wenn der gute-night-ride zu viel licht hat, kommt auch kaum ein richtiges "feeling" zustande. es darf schon ein bissl düster sein 

vielleicht komme ich auch, aber ich muss erstmal guggen wie ich das organisiert bekomme.


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> vielleicht komme ich auch, aber ich muss erstmal guggen wie ich das organisiert bekomme.



*Ouuhh der wookie das wär ja geil.......wenns klappt*


----------



## iTom (4. November 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> wäre dabei... hoffe mal dass meine Sigmas soviel Licht zaubern, wie nötig!



Mehrere Sigmas? Sigmen? Am Lenker UND aufm Helm? Ne Hope Epic ist auf jeden Fall sehr brauchbar. Ist kraichgau- u. brockentauglich.


----------



## iTom (5. November 2008)

Wie gestalten wir den N8Ride? Von der GBZ-Haltestelle starten über den Eichelberg, dann über schöne Singletrails rüber zur Michaelskapelle?


----------



## Mathias7D (5. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie gestalten wir den N8Ride? Von der GBZ-Haltestelle starten über den Eichelberg, dann über schöne Singletrails rüber zur Michaelskapelle?



jepp, hab mir mal vor einiger Zeit die EVOs gegönnt... muss ja aber eigentlich nur das Rücklicht des Vordermanns sehen   dann kann ich dann meine ausschalten!


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie gestalten wir den N8Ride? Von der GBZ-Haltestelle starten über den Eichelberg, dann über schöne Singletrails rüber zur Michaelskapelle?



*Stop Stop Tom........                                                                                    a. bisher noch keine zusagen wer mit will
b. abfahrtzeit ist auch noch nicht angesagt.                                         c. dachte eher so rund um Heidelsheim wegen testlauf...hab keine Ahnung wie lang der Akku mitmacht.                                                              d. Bitte um handheben(melden) wer mitkommt und ab wann wir fahren sollen/können*


----------



## Mathias7D (6. November 2008)

Handheb, bin dabei... akkus sind geladen


----------



## Curtado (6. November 2008)

ist mir leider zu früh...


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> ist mir leider zu früh...



*Abfahrtszeit steht doch noch gar nicht.....ab 18 .00 Uhr also ist noch nach hinten verschiebbar, falls jemand erst später kann* .......


----------



## iTom (6. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Abfahrtszeit steht doch noch gar nicht.....ab 18 .00 Uhr also ist noch nach hinten verschiebbar, falls jemand erst später kann* .......



18Uhr ist auf jeden Fall ganz brauchbar, da die Dunkelheit bereits eingesetzt hat.

Auf jeden Fall mal handheb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2008)

*.....so das sich nur 2 Männle gemeldet haben treffen wir und um 18 Uhr am Marktplatz in Heidelsheim ( Tom ich will erst mal nicht so viel Trails fahren im dunkeln, ist mir noch etwas zu heiß).....*


----------



## wookie (7. November 2008)

so ein misst. meine kids lassen mich nicht schlafen 
@andi: kannst du mir ne genaue adresse geben die ich ins navi eingeben kann?
wäre 19 Uhr auch ok? - ich hab heute viel zu tun im geschäft.


----------



## andi1969 (7. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> so ein misst. meine kids lassen mich nicht schlafen
> @andi: kannst du mir ne genaue adresse geben die ich ins navi eingeben kann?
> wäre 19 Uhr auch ok? - ich hab heute viel zu tun im geschäft.



*ja schicke ich Dir per PM...also gut machen wir 19.30 dann kann Curtado auch mitspielen.*


----------



## andi1969 (7. November 2008)

*So nochmal von neuem.....da noch 2 mitspeilen wollen aber erst ab 19Uhr können ....

Abfahrt um 19.30 Uhr am Marktplatz in Heidelsheim.......* so hoffe jetzt sind alle zufrieden gestellt


----------



## votecoli (7. November 2008)

Sind auch nicht Brasilianer erlaubt? Wenns mir reicht würde ich auch mitfahren! Heute Nachmittag war am Marktplatz übrigens die Strasse aufgerissen und alles gesperrt!


----------



## andi1969 (7. November 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sind auch nicht Brasilianer erlaubt? Wenns mir reicht würde ich auch mitfahren! Heute Nachmittag war am Marktplatz übrigens die Strasse aufgerissen und alles gesperrt!



*Ok ich bring´s Brandeisen mit..... Frischfleisch!!!!!!
Wird schon klappen am Marktplatz*


----------



## iTom (7. November 2008)

Hier meine bescheidene Ausbeute vom Kraichgau-N8Ride:



 

 

 

 



Sollte auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden Hat mir gefallen


----------



## andi1969 (7. November 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

*So zwar nur 2 Bilder aber ....*





[/URL][/IMG]

*Hat einen Heiden Spass gemacht und heftig Adrenalin gebracht auf der Strecke....danke an die Mitfahrer*


----------



## Mathias7D (7. November 2008)

Bedanke mich mal bei Andi für die Führung durch die recht dunklen Wälder um Heidelsheim und Bruchsal...

gerne mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. November 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Bedanke mich mal bei Andi für die Führung durch die recht dunklen Wälder um Heidelsheim und Bruchsal...
> 
> gerne mal wieder



*Bitte gern gemacht nächstes mal mit mehr Saft in meinem Akku( Lampe wie Körper)*


----------



## votecoli (8. November 2008)

Hey Jungs, vielen dank für die schöne Tour!Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch! Die Bilder sind echt toll geworden!Genau wie die Atmosphäre war! Hoffe das wir das mal wiederholen können!


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2008)

*Am Sonntag wäre ein guter Tag zum fahren..... also wer Lust hat, bitte anmelden.
Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.....und wohin wird auch noch bis Sonntag festgelegt.*


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag wäre ein guter Tag zum fahren..... also wer Lust hat, bitte anmelden.
> Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.....und wohin wird auch noch bis Sonntag festgelegt.*



*ja wie keiner dabei*


----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

ich habe sonntag keine zeit. freue mich schon so auf das sushi-essen


----------



## Mathias7D (13. November 2008)

Hi,

wäre dabei, wenn es familiär geht. Muss ich erst noch klären... 

Gruß Mathias

wookie: Mache mit meiner Frau Ende des Monats selbst sushi... könnte mich darin baden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Mache mit meiner Frau Ende des Monats selbst sushi... könnte mich darin baden!


geht mir genauso. wir haben lange gebraucht bis wir einen vernünftigen fisch-händler gefunden haben der sushi-qualität hat. wo bekommt ihr euren fisch her?


----------



## Mathias7D (13. November 2008)

Wir holen den frischen Fisch immer im Check-in in Durlach... der Laden gefällt mir zwar vom äußeren nicht so, aber die Fischtheke ist richtig gut.


----------



## votecoli (13. November 2008)

Wär prinzipiell interssiert! (Am fahren, nicht am Fisch!) Wann wärs den angedacht?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. November 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Wir holen den frischen Fisch immer im Check-in in Durlach... der Laden gefällt mir zwar vom äußeren nicht so, aber die Fischtheke ist richtig gut.



*klug*******rmodus an* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *klug*******rmodus aus* 

Wie geil, da kommen ja Sternchen


----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

@pumuckl:
du verstehst das falsch, "check-in" ist eine spezielle abteilung für checker


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> @pumuckl:
> du verstehst das falsch, "check-in" ist eine spezielle abteilung für checker



Sorry habs mal wieder nicht geblickt, ich vergaß. Aus meiner Durlacherzeit kann ich mich nur gut an den Scheck in erinnern und Du hast natürlich recht, da gabst ne mega-fisch-checker-Abteilung!!


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wär prinzipiell interssiert! (Am fahren, nicht am Fisch!) Wann wärs den angedacht?



*Tagsüber...ähh naja Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, muss noch mit Curtado abklähren. 
Bis allerspähtestens am Samstag steht drinn wie ,wo ,wann und wo....*


----------



## Curtado (14. November 2008)

Am Sonntag sieht es Wetter mässig schlecht aus.
Wie wärs mit morgen Mittag? 13.00 oder 14.00 Uhr??


----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sieht es Wetter mässig schlecht aus.
> Wie wärs mit morgen Mittag? 13.00 oder 14.00 Uhr??



*Leichter Regen am Nachmittag am Sonntag ,also schlecht ist was anderes....an Samstag bin ich schon ausgebucht.*


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2008)

*Also morgen will ich von Heidelsheim aus Richtung Obergrombach-Ungeheuer
Schlucht -Michaelsberg - Eichelberg und zurück fahren.
Abfahrt dachte so an 11 Uhr bei mir vorm Haus damit die Zeit nach hintenraus reicht( wegen Kälte ).
Wer Lust hat einfach anmelden......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. November 2008)

Wem 11Uhr zu spät ist , kann auch gerne um 8:15Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle sein. Das steht bei mir an: ~1000Hm/~35Km/~3:15h.

Hier das ungefähre Profil:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90869


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wem 11Uhr zu spät ist , kann auch gerne um 8:15Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle sein. Das steht bei mir an: ~1000Hm/~35Km/~3:15h.
> 
> Hier das ungefähre Profil:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90869



*Gott sei Dank um die Zeit (8.30 Uhr) schlaf ich noch......*


----------



## votecoli (15. November 2008)

Also eigentlich bin ich Frühaufsteher, aber 8.15 Uhr am Sonntag ist sogar für mich zu heavy!Da würde mich mein Hund steinigen wenn ich nicht zuerst mit ihm rausgehe!
Also 11.00 Uhr ist mal Handheb falls die Familie zustimmt! Hoffe ich find dein Häuschen Andi!


----------



## iTom (15. November 2008)

11Uhr ist pussimäßig


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> :
> Also 11.00 Uhr ist mal Handheb falls die Familie zustimmt! Hoffe ich find dein Häuschen Andi!



*..ganz einfach vom Marktplatz durch das Stadttor durch und dann Haus Nr .42 und bei Bruder klingeln.*


----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wem 11Uhr zu spät ist , kann auch gerne um 8:15Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle sein. Das steht bei mir an: ~1000Hm/~35Km/~3:15h.
> 
> Hier das ungefähre Profil:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90869



wird pussimäßig "gecancelt"!


----------



## votecoli (16. November 2008)

Also ich zieh mir heut auch die pussikleider an! War nur schlammig grad mit meinem Border! Der sieht aus wie ein Schwein! Sorry Andi! Vielleicht nächste Woche!?


----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2008)

*Meins bleib stehen.......11 Uhr außer es hagelt Hunde und Katzen**...und ok tolles Wetter ist was anderes aber sch.....drauf*


----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Meins bleib stehen.......11 Uhr außer es hagelt Hunde und Katzen**...und ok tolles Wetter ist was anderes aber sch.....drauf*



Der Trail hinter der Michaelskapelle ist wieder schön freigemäht Allerdings neigen sich die umgestürzten Bäume immer mehr gen Boden, d.h. man darf mittlerweile schon so ne Art "Seitenwagenfahrerhaltung" einnehmen, um darunter durchfahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2008)

*So meine 35 Km abgeradelt und matschig war nichts... eher in Richtung feucht/nass , aber trotzdem heftig wegen nasser Blätter und Wurzelnwie ich mal wieder gemerkt habe 1x ablegen im Ungeheuerschluchttrail......*


----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So meine 35 Km abgeradelt und matschig war nichts... eher in Richtung feucht/nass , aber trotzdem heftig wegen nasser Blätter und Wurzelnwie ich mal wieder gemerkt habe 1x ablegen im Ungeheuerschluchttrail......*



Solange es noch kostenlos ist, kann man sich schon mal hinlegen.

Es wird hoffentlich nix ernsthaftes passiert sein. Sofern das Rad u. der Mensch nichts abbekommen hat, ist es "akzeptabel".


----------



## votecoli (16. November 2008)

Mensch Andi, hoffentlich nix ernsthaftes passiert! Warst du den allein?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. November 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mensch Andi, hoffentlich nix ernsthaftes passiert! Warst du den allein?



Den Andi bringt so schnell nichts um, glaub mir den habe ich auch schon fliegen sehen  !!!


----------



## andi1969 (17. November 2008)

*....Nö nix schlimmes passiert Ringfinger is etwas dick. Ja und ich war allein.
War ja zu erwarten bei dem Wetter das ich ne Bodenprobe nehm*


----------



## iTom (17. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....Nö nix schlimmes passiert Ringfinger is etwas dick. Ja und ich war allein.
> War ja zu erwarten bei dem Wetter das ich ne Bodenprobe nehm*



Bodenproben nehmen? Sehe ich aktuell keinen Grund, auch nicht mit NN-Bereifung. Einfach mit ein bisschen weniger Luft fahren

War heute auf jeden Fall wieder ein schöner Halb-N8Ride. Zwar etwas schwerer Boden, da es gestern ein wenig geregnet hatte, aber trotzdem fahrbar.  war es allerdings. 

Falls jemand mal mitfahren möchte, bescheid geben. Bin heute um 15.15Uhr von der GBZ-Haltestelle gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bodenproben nehmen? Sehe ich aktuell keinen Grund, auch nicht mit NN-Bereifung. Einfach mit ein bisschen weniger Luft fahren
> 
> War heute auf jeden Fall wieder ein schöner Halb-N8Ride. Zwar etwas schwerer Boden, da es gestern ein wenig geregnet hatte, aber trotzdem fahrbar.  war es allerdings.
> 
> Falls jemand mal mitfahren möchte, bescheid geben. Bin heute um 15.15Uhr von der GBZ-Haltestelle gestartet.



*Babbelkopp.... wenn Mann auf einer nassen Wurzel ( inkl. nasses Laub )ausrutscht mit dem Vorderrad.....da will ich mal Deine Akrobatik sehen* *und ich hab nur 2bar im Reifen Tom*


----------



## Waldgeist (18. November 2008)

das ist bestimmt genau so "lustig" wie mit dem Vorderrad in einem unter Laub versteckten Schlammloch stecken zu bleiben, wie es mir am Sa. widerfuhr.


----------



## andi1969 (18. November 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> das ist bestimmt genau so "lustig" wie mit dem Vorderrad in einem unter Laub versteckten Schlammloch stecken zu bleiben, wie es mir am Sa. widerfuhr.



*..ohu ja auch so ein beliebter Herbstklassiker..ja wo is das Schlammloch...daaaa*


----------



## iTom (18. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Babbelkopp.... wenn Mann auf einer nassen Wurzel ( inkl. nasses Laub )ausrutscht mit dem Vorderrad.....da will ich mal Deine Akrobatik sehen* *und ich hab nur 2bar im Reifen Tom*



Wenn meine Druckmesseranzeige richtig geht, dann liegt der Reifendruck bei meinem Rad bei ca. 1,7Bar. Ich bin ja auch etwas leichter und kann daher mit etwas weniger Luft fahren.

Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen, die Situation hatte ich auch mal, nasses Laub, darunter ne schöne glitschige Wurzel. Habe mich allerdings noch abfangen können
Etwas gutes hat das nasse Zeugs. Der Boden ist dann auch etwas weicher, so dass man "sanfter" landet


----------



## Curtado (18. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Babbelkopp.... wenn Mann auf einer nassen Wurzel ( inkl. nasses Laub )ausrutscht mit dem Vorderrad.....da will ich mal Deine Akrobatik sehen* *und ich hab nur 2bar im Reifen Tom*



Deshalb habe ich gerade die Maxxis Highroller montiert. Gripp wie ein Panzer leider auch so schwer


----------



## andi1969 (19. November 2008)

*So als allgemein Info für alle Bruchsalbiker......im Moment sind Baumfällarbeiten zwischen Eichelberg in Richtung Michaelsberg im gang  teils mit Sperrung in der Umgebung Kaserne geht es wahrscheinlich auch noch los, überall Markierungen an den Bäumen.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich gerade die Maxxis Highroller montiert. Gripp wie ein Panzer leider auch so schwer



Minion.


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Minion.



Ist in der 2,5" Singeply-Version allerdings ein Auslaufmodell und wird nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist in der 2,5" Singeply-Version allerdings ein Auslaufmodell und wird nicht mehr produziert.



Hat Maxxis schon einen Nachfolger vorgestellt?


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2008)

Die Zielgruppe soll wohl eher auf den Ardent gehen. Den Minion gibt es schon weiter aber nicht mehr als 2,5" SP. Schade, ich hatte ja gehofft, dass Maxxis den mal als Faltreifen raus bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2008)

Das ist ein Witz. Hab ich schonmal gelesen, habs aber nicht geglaubt.

Die beiden Reifen sind vom Profil her nicht zu vergleichen. Der Ardent ist ein Allrounder der auch noch den Faktor Rolleigenschaft bedient, während der Minion ein richtiges DH-Profil hat, auf einer halbwegs leichten Karkasse. Ich werd mich jetzt wohl noch mit nem Reservesatz eindecken. Der wird jetzt sicher in absehbarer Zeit günstiger. Meinen jetzigen Satz hab ich für 50 bekommen.


----------



## votecoli (4. Dezember 2008)

Iccccch Hassssse Daaaaas Wetterrrrrrrrrrrr!

(Sorry,das mußte raus!)

@Andi: Sag mal, habt ihr (Du) auch einen festen Tag wo ihr aufs Bike sitzt?.So wie wenn man halt in nem Verein weiß, heut is Training! Da kann sich dann auch die Familie drauf einstellen! (Du verstehst!)


----------



## andi1969 (4. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Iccccch Hassssse Daaaaas Wetterrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> (Sorry,das mußte raus!)
> 
> @Andi: Sag mal, habt ihr (Du) auch einen festen Tag wo ihr aufs Bike sitzt?.So wie wenn man halt in nem Verein weiß, heut is Training! Da kann sich dann auch die Familie drauf einstellen! (Du verstehst!)



*ja im Sommer hatte ich und Curtado so ein Tag aber im Winter is meistens zu späht und zu dunkel bis alle zu hause sind aber wir können ja mal den Samstag ins Auge fassen........
Habe gestern meinen Privattrail aufgeräumt.....( aua Kreuz) und noch um eine Section verlängert(was man im Winter nicht alles so an Trails findet)...wär doch was um 2-3 mal rauf und runter zu düsen......*


*Ich kanns verstehen mit dem sch.... Wetter*


----------



## Curtado (4. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ja im Sommer hatte ich und Curtado so ein Tag aber im Winter is meistens zu späht und zu dunkel bis alle zu hause sind aber wir können ja mal den Samstag ins Auge fassen........
> Habe gestern meinen Privattrail aufgeräumt.....( aua Kreuz) und noch um eine Section verlängert(was man im Winter nicht alles so an Trails findet)...wär doch was um 2-3 mal rauf und runter zu düsen......*
> 
> 
> *Ich kanns verstehen mit dem sch.... Wetter*



Hallo,
ich wäre am Samstag evtl auch dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2008)

*...wenn es so weiter regnet... und am Samstag anscheinend auch noch  wird´s übel den Hometrail zu fahren.
Bin gestern bei fotografieren nur am rutschen gewesen und das zu Fuß.....*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Curtado (5. Dezember 2008)

Das Loch kenne ich auch 
Wir können ja morgen mal telefonieren


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Regnet das bei euch etwa?


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Regnet das bei euch etwa?



*.......neeee das ist unser Abwasserschacht im Ort wie sollte es denn in der badischen Toskana regnen*


----------



## iTom (5. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...wenn es so weiter regnet... und am Samstag anscheinend auch noch  wird´s übel den Hometrail zu fahren.
> Bin gestern bei fotografieren nur am rutschen gewesen und das zu Fuß.....*
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist das badische Badehaisl. Das Pendant zu DÜWer N8rider Badehaisl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das ist das badische Badehaisl. Das Pendant zu DÜWer N8rider Badehaisl



*..hey Tom wenn schon Badwännle oder wie sieht dein Häusle aus.......*

*Hey  na endlich hab ich einen Namen für den Trail*


----------



## Waldgeist (5. Dezember 2008)

Des isch doch die Warmduscher Pfütz oder gar der Angstschweissee oder?


----------



## Curtado (5. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...wenn es so weiter regnet... und am Samstag anscheinend auch noch  wird´s übel den Hometrail zu fahren.
> Bin gestern bei fotografieren nur am rutschen gewesen und das zu Fuß.....*
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso bist du überhaupt zu Fuß unterwegs??
Hat dir niemand aufs Rad geholfen!!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Wieso bist du überhaupt zu Fuß unterwegs??
> Hat dir niemand aufs Rad geholfen!!



*.......tja mein persönlicher auf´s Radhelfer war ja arbeiten.... gell Georg*


----------



## votecoli (5. Dezember 2008)

Weiß man(n) schon was wegen morgen?  Oder verschieben wir ne Tour auf Sonntag? Soll ja morgen genauso "Toll" sein wie heute! Regen, Regen, Regen....Fun pur !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Weiß man(n) schon was wegen morgen?  Oder verschieben wir ne Tour auf Sonntag? Soll ja morgen genauso "Toll" sein wie heute! Regen, Regen, Regen....Fun pur !!!!



*Ähm Tour währe übertrieben.....ist nur den Hometrail 2-3 fahren bei dem Wetter.
Wäre besser es auf Morgenfrüh zwischen 10-12 zu verscheiben( anderst kann ich nicht muss Familiefeier mitmachen)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey Andi! Würd mich morgen anschliessen. Wär 9.30 Uhr auch ok? Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Bei dir?


----------



## andi1969 (6. Dezember 2008)

*Jo 9.30 ist auch ok .... und Treffpunkt bei mir vorm Haus.
Außer es regnet morgen Früh ....dann is es gestrichen.*


----------



## votecoli (6. Dezember 2008)

So mache mass, schreib ma als pm nomol dei adress, ich bin nämlich adresse legastheniker 
Gruß Oli


----------



## andi1969 (6. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> So mache mass, schreib ma als pm nomol dei adress, ich bin nämlich adresse legastheniker
> Gruß Oli



*Schei... ich bin leschelegaschtemiker*


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2008)

Hey Andi, vielen dank für die schöne (matschige) Tour heut!Noch nen Tag länger in der Bude und ich wär durchgedreht! Freu mich schon auf den Trail wenns trocken is! (Aber nur wenn ich weiter so gute Tipps von dir krieg)


----------



## iTom (7. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Andi, vielen dank für die schöne (matschige) Tour heut!Noch nen Tag länger in der Bude und ich wär durchgedreht! Freu mich schon auf den Trail wenns trocken is! (Aber nur wenn ich weiter so gute Tipps von dir krieg)



Das hier habe ich mir diese Woche geholt: Gloria Prima
Hiermit habe ich sogar 3 Tage alten Dreck, sogar recht ansehlich, vom Rad entfernen können. Wenn man den Matsch nicht ins Auto schleifen möchte, also ganz brauchbar.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Andi, vielen dank für die schöne (matschige) Tour heut!Noch nen Tag länger in der Bude und ich wär durchgedreht! Freu mich schon auf den Trail wenns trocken is! (Aber nur wenn ich weiter so gute Tipps von dir krieg)



*Bitte Oli , war mir ein nasses Vergnügen meine Kiste tropft immer noch in der Garage vor sich hin ,war unglaublich matschig.....selbst der Hometrail war unfahrbar
Wenn wir nicht gegrinst hätten währen wir wohl mit den Waldboden verschmolzen......
Ach ich hab da noch einige Stellen und Trails auf Lager*


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2008)

So, hier der Beweis! Nach der Tour mit Andi wollte mein Schatz auch noch "spielen"!


----------



## andi1969 (7. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, hier der Beweis! Nach der Tour mit Andi wollte mein Schatz auch noch "spielen"!



*NA NOCH DOPPELTEN SPASS GEHABT*


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2008)

So! Und der war stinkig weil er nicht mitdurfte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (7. Dezember 2008)

Ward ihr auf dem ehem. "Northshore Trail" unterwegs?
@ Andi hast du den Trail erweitert?


----------



## andi1969 (7. Dezember 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ward ihr auf dem ehem. "Northshore Trail" unterwegs?
> @ Andi hast du den Trail erweitert?



*.......nein das würde ich nie machen...Trails erweiter sich von selber meist Nachts bei Vollmond da sind ganze Hügel in bewegung......

Ja 1x, drauf war nur zu gefährlich bei dem haltlosen Untergrund*


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2008)

*Am Wochenende hätte ich mal wieder Lust die Gräten auszustrampeln......entweder am Samstag oder besser am Sonntag!!!!
Wer also sich kaum noch halten kann anmelden*


----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2008)

Also ich schrei mal vorsichtig "hier"! Mir wär Sonntag auch lieber, gern auch mittags!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich schrei mal vorsichtig "hier"! Mir wär Sonntag auch lieber, gern auch mittags!



*..ja Sonntag währe besser da kanns noch etwas abtrocknen( ist immer noch abgrundtief matschig), Uhrzeit ist mir egal.....können wir ja noch ausmachen....*


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2008)

Andi, wär 13:30 Uhr okay ? Treffen wir uns bei Dir - oder kommst du zu mir, dann können wir über den Eichelberg treppeln.....??? 
Gruß Oli


----------



## andi1969 (14. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Andi, wär 13:30 Uhr okay ? Treffen wir uns bei Dir - oder kommst du zu mir, dann können wir über den Eichelberg treppeln.....???
> Gruß Oli



*Ah gut ( vergiss die PM die ich geschrieben habe) ja 13.30 ist auch ok ich komm dann zu Dir.....gib mal Adresse rüber*


----------



## andi1969 (14. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> So! Und der war stinkig weil er nicht mitdurfte!



*Du hast es Ihm aber Kindgerecht gesagt/beigebracht oder.....*


----------



## Mathias7D (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

war eine schöne Tour .... schöne Trails und Sonne satt! 

Gruß Mathias

HM: ca. 675


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Dezember 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war eine schöne Tour .... schöne Trails und Sonne satt!
> 
> ...



*Joh war echt tolles Wetter und hat Spass  gemacht*


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2008)

@Andi und @Mathias: War nee wirklich schöne Tour heute!Ideales Wetter und schöne Trails! Danke Andi fürs guiden, ich freu mich schon auf den Frühling!
P.S. Andi, der Ritzenstrahler war am Herz`l wirklich betriebsbereit!


----------



## andi1969 (14. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi und @Mathias: War nee wirklich schöne Tour heute!Ideales Wetter und schöne Trails! Danke Andi fürs guiden, ich freu mich schon auf den Frühling!
> P.S. Andi, der Ritzenstrahler war am Herz`l wirklich betriebsbereit!



*..bitte mach ich doch gerne Jungs war mir auch eine Freude.

Zu P.S: Shit hätt ich das gewußtnaja morgen ist auch noch ein Putztag*


----------



## Curtado (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Andi  Ich war heute auf "deinem" Trail unterwegs, ist nicht schlecht geworden! Warum hast du im unteren Teil so viele Stufen eingebaut?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Dezember 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> @ Andi  Ich war heute auf "deinem" Trail unterwegs, ist nicht schlecht geworden! Warum hast du im unteren Teil so viele Stufen eingebaut?



Wie, Andi war buddeln??? Sag jetzt bloß nicht Du bist auch unter die Playmos gegangen und hast Dir Deinen Brusler BM gebaut!!


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie, Andi war buddeln??? Sag jetzt bloß nicht Du bist auch unter die Playmos gegangen und hast Dir Deinen Brusler BM gebaut!!



*...pffff Playmo mann Felix ich und Playmo nö nix BM ist einfach nur ein Trail zum absurfen und spass haben( kann jeder auch mit dem CC fahren)....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Warum hast du im unteren Teil so viele Stufen eingebaut?



*...och Georg damit noch etwas mehr spass kommt...und das sind noch nicht alle na wenns Spass gemacht hat ist doch gut.....*


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2008)

*wenn einer Lust hat .....zum biken heute  einfach anrufen *


----------



## kletterprofi (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und dachte ich schreib mal was in diesem Thread. Da ich mir eine neue Winterhose zum Radeln gekauft habe, sollte diese auch genutzt werden. Leider geht über Weihnachten und Neujahr nicht viel, aber wenn mich jemand im Neuen Jahr mitnehmen möchte, vielleicht im Bereich Eichel-, Michaelsberg, Ungeheuerschlucht etc... würde ich gerne mitfahren. Habe öfters unter der Woche frei und bin dann für Spontantouren gut. (Kondition: geht so)


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2008)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und dachte ich schreib mal was in diesem Thread. Da ich mir eine neue Winterhose zum Radeln gekauft habe, sollte diese auch genutzt werden. Leider geht über Weihnachten und Neujahr nicht viel, aber wenn mich jemand im Neuen Jahr mitnehmen möchte, vielleicht im Bereich Eichel-, Michaelsberg, Ungeheuerschlucht etc... würde ich gerne mitfahren. Habe öfters unter der Woche frei und bin dann für Spontantouren gut. (Kondition: geht so)



*Hallo  ich hab Dir eine PM geschrieben, also immer mal reinschauen da findet sich sicher ein Termin.*


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2008)

*Heut war Warmduscher A und Warmduscher C kurz unterwegs zum Taschenlampentest....... so ne Eigenbaulampe beamt ganz schön im Dunkeln

......am Samstag oder Sonntag ist wieder was geplant ( zum Weihnachtswampe ab strampeln) wer also Lust ,Zeit usw.( hier oder per Tel.) hat ......meldet euch ......*


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Heut war Warmduscher A und Warmduscher C kurz unterwegs zum Taschenlampentest....... so ne Eigenbaulampe beamt ganz schön im Dunkeln
> 
> ......am Samstag oder Sonntag ist wieder was geplant ( zum Weihnachtswampe ab strampeln) wer also Lust ,Zeit usw.( hier oder per Tel.) hat ......meldet euch ......*



Habt ihr auch ein paar Nachtaufnahmen gemacht, bei eurer Taschenlampentour?


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch ein paar Nachtaufnahmen gemacht, bei eurer Taschenlampentour?



*Nö hatte keine Cam dabei....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2009)

Morgen 14 Uhr am Parkplatz GBZ-Haltestelle.

Alle Warm- und Nichtwarmduscher sind herzlichst eingeladen. Warm anziehen und Singletrail-Setup mitbringen. 

@Speedy:
Für Dich wie immer Treffpunkt 15 Minuten früher.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2009)

*..so im Falle das jemand die Lust verspührt  morgen 1 Stunde auf dem Privattrail zu biken oder eine kleine Runde zu fahren.....*


----------



## kletterprofi (11. Januar 2009)

Ich leider nicht, mache schon wieder Nachtschicht, aber dummerweise nicht auf dem Bike

cu Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2009)

*Sooo am Sonntag sollte man mal wieder eine Runde biken...... Curdato´s Steelhorse braucht dringend auslauf.

Wer sich angespochen fühlt  so ab 12 Uhr gehts in Richtung Eichelberg usw.....Treffpunk erst mal bei mir vor der Hütte.*


----------



## Landei-Forst (29. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wer sich angespochen fühlt  so ab 12 Uhr gehts in Richtung Eichelberg usw.....Treffpunk erst mal bei mir vor der Hütte.*



Tach,

wenn ich mir morgen beim boarden nicht die Knochen breche und am Samstag nicht in der Fabrik versumpfe steh ich um 12:00 bei dir vor der Haustür.

Gruß aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2009)

Also wenn die Chefin mich von den Ketten läßt bin ich dabei Un wenn nich dann nich!!!!!!!!


----------



## kletterprofi (31. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht was mein Besuch zum Windchill sagt und wann er genau kommt. Da wird 12 h bei dir definitiv nicht reichen. Wir werden auf Verdacht gegen 13 h oder 14 h in den Bereich Michaelsberg/Eichelberg dazustossen. 
Im Bereich zwischen Michaelsbergstraße und Eichelberg sieht der Weg ja ziemlich umgefräst aus, durch die Baumfällarbeiten. Viele tiefe Rinnen und quer liegende Baumstämme bzw. deren Reste. 
Da kann man sich noch einen zusätzlichen Technikpunkt holen.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2009)

*So es ist 10.45 Uhr wer fährt jetzt definitiv mit um 12 Uhr.....bisher nur wage Zusagen.....*


----------



## Landei-Forst (1. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So es ist 10.45 Uhr wer fährt jetzt definitiv mit um 12 Uhr.....bisher nur wage Zusagen.....*



blödes Wetter, ich bin raus.


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So es ist 10.45 Uhr wer fährt jetzt definitiv mit um 12 Uhr.....bisher nur wage Zusagen.....*



Jaja, das Leben als ehrenamtlicher Tourguide ist ein hartes 


*Blödes Wetter*??? Kein Frost kein Regen, wenig Wolken - mannmannmann


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> blödes Wetter, ich bin raus.



Fabrikversumpftjaja der Alk

*So 2 sind raus Jürgen - Georg......*


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2009)

Binnoch am verfrorene Knochen aufwärmen,heut morgen war Hundeplatz! 12.00 reicht mir nicht! Vielleicht später!?Wär um eine Liste mit Handynummern dankbar, dann kann man auf der Tour noch zueinander stoßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Binnoch am verfrorene Knochen aufwärmen,heut morgen war Hundeplatz! 12.00 reicht mir nicht! Vielleicht später!?



13 Uhr bist eh der Einzige der kommen will


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich gut an! Sagen wir um 12.45 Uhr? Bei dir!?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2009)

*jo *


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2009)

So! Trotz eißigem Wind und Schneeflöckchen Einfall, sowie Großalarm der Hilfskräfte an der Eichelbergkaserne, hatten Andi und ich eine superschöne Tour!


Naja fast! Während der Chief "lediglich" mit dem Sonarton seiner Marta kämpfte hats mich am TomTom Trail schlimmer erwischt:


Schwingenbruch!!!!!!!! Sch.............ande! Aber schön wars trotdem



Have a break!


----------



## iTom (1. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ... hats mich am TomTom Trail schlimmer erwischt:
> 
> 
> Schwingenbruch!!!!!!!! Sch.............ande! Aber schön wars trotdem
> ...



Scheint bei Votec wohl normal zu sein, dass da öfters was bricht. Jetzt hast Du ja die Möglichkeit was Gescheits zu holen.
Außer dass die mal in Bretten produziert hatten, habe ich bisher nichts positives gehört


----------



## matou (1. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Naja fast! Während der Chief "lediglich" mit dem Sonarton seiner Marta kämpfte hats mich am TomTom Trail schlimmer erwischt:
> 
> 
> Schwingenbruch!!!!!!!! Sch.............ande!



Mhhm, Mist - herzliches Beileid!! iTom hat wohl garnicht so unrecht - gerade beim M6 passiert es sehr oft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Text gekürzt



Wo genau ist das passiert und wie? Bist Du mim Rad gesprungen?


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das passiert und wie? Bist Du mim Rad gesprungen?



*Nö Bodenwelle und knack.....kann passieren!!!*
*Ansonst hats Spass gemacht*


----------



## kletterprofi (2. Februar 2009)

ja, da mein besuch nicht radeln wollte, war ich nur zu fuß mit der *säge *dort und habe den querliegenden baum kurz nach der eichelbergstrasse beseitigt. war aber vermutlich nachdem ihr dort wart.


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2009)

So, kurzer Zwischenstand! Meine Schwinge ist bei Steinerdesign zum richten und verstärken!! Wenn ich Bilder hab gehts weiter!
Heut war wirklich ein göttliches Wetter!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, kurzer Zwischenstand! Meine Schwinge ist bei Steinerdesign zum richten und verstärken!! Wenn ich Bilder hab gehts weiter!
> Heut war wirklich ein göttliches Wetter!



*Oha das beantwortet meine Frage auf WKW na dann können wir die ja wieder Testen.....
Oh ja und ich war den ganzen Tag zu Hause gefesselt*


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Andi! Hab dir über WkW meine email zukaommen lassen! Würde dir mal die Bilder von der Reparatur schicken. Sieht gut aus wie die das machen!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hallo Andi! Hab dir über WkW meine email zukaommen lassen! Würde dir mal die Bilder von der Reparatur schicken. Sieht gut aus wie die das machen!



Hab meine rübergeschickt


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen NaMi mal wieder ne Runde im Bereich Eichelberg - Michaelsberg fahren, sofern nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt. Falls sich jemand einklinken möchte.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass derjenige genauso "konditionsfrei" ist wie ich (da 2,5 Monate radfrei). Das ganze soll mehr in Richtung "trailen" gehen.

Uhrzeit: 14Uhr frühestens od. ähnlich


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2009)

Sorry Tom, da bin ich noch am "Arbeiten"! Kannst aber auf nen Kaffee am GBZ vorbeikommen!

@Andi: Gugst du Postfach!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen NaMi mal wieder ne Runde im Bereich Eichelberg - Michaelsberg fahren, sofern nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt. Falls sich jemand einklinken möchte.
> Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass derjenige genauso "konditionsfrei" ist wie ich (da 2,5 Monate radfrei). Das ganze soll mehr in Richtung "trailen" gehen.
> 
> Uhrzeit: 14Uhr frühestens od. ähnlich



Na klar, DU und KONDITIONSFREI, aus Deinem Munde ja ein Unwort!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sorry Tom, da bin ich noch am "Arbeiten"! Kannst aber auf nen Kaffee am GBZ vorbeikommen!
> 
> @Andi: Gugst du Postfach!



Arbeiten <> Kaffee  Nennst Du das arbeiten ?


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen NaMi mal wieder ne Runde im Bereich Eichelberg - Michaelsberg fahren, sofern nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt. Falls sich jemand einklinken möchte.
> Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass derjenige genauso "konditionsfrei" ist wie ich (da 2,5 Monate radfrei). Das ganze soll mehr in Richtung "trailen" gehen.
> 
> Uhrzeit: 14Uhr frühestens od. ähnlich



*Schad ab 15 Uhr wär besser bei mir....das könnte ich schaffen!!!!*


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Arbeiten <> Kaffee  Nennst Du das arbeiten ?


 

Na hör mal, ich muß doch wach bleiben!!!!!!!!


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na klar, DU und KONDITIONSFREI, aus Deinem Munde ja ein Unwort!!!



2,5 Monate nichts mehr gemacht, weder laufen noch fahren  Werde ich ja morgen sehen, wie fit ich noch bin. Der KonditionsFühlfaktor ist aktuell wie nach einem richtig fetten Weihnachtsessen, das sich über 2 Wochen hingezogen hat


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schad ab 15 Uhr wär besser bei mir....das könnte ich schaffen!!!!*



Wär doch auch ok, dann müßte ich mich nicht abhetzen Muß das Rad sowieso etwas abschmieren. Vorher halt die verklumpte Staubschicht abbeizen


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na hör mal, ich muß doch wach bleiben!!!!!!!!



Das jüngere Publikum im GBZ hat doch sicherlich andere Materialien um wach zu machen....3-Tage-Wach


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2009)

Oh wie warrrr! Aber man ist ja Vorbild und verzichtet auf harte Drogen!! Schnüffeln am Kreidestück ist aber grad noch zulässig!


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schad ab 15 Uhr wär besser bei mir....das könnte ich schaffen!!!!*



15Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> 15Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle



*Müsste ich schaffen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Müsste ich schaffen...*



Das Wetter könnte halten, so wie es aussieht. Schaun ma mal, wie es um 15Uhr am GBZ aussieht.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2009)

*Na was machen die Hufe  gut am erholen.....
Hat echt Spass gemacht die Trailrunde und lecker Abfahrten *


----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na was machen die Hufe  gut am erholen.....
> Hat echt Spass gemacht die Trailrunde und lecker Abfahrten *



Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich nix spüre. War wohl halb so schlimm

Ja, hat mir auch gefallen. Das nächste Mal nehmen wir uns die anderen Trails vor, die wir heute zeitlich nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich nix spüre. War wohl halb so schlimm
> 
> Ja, hat mir auch gefallen. Das nächste Mal nehmen wir uns die anderen Trails vor, die wir heute zeitlich nicht geschafft haben.



*Jaja du Konditions Sau und vor mir rumheulen   2 1/2 Monate nicht gefahren usw....
Jo binn ich sofort dabei*


----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Jaja du Konditions Sau und vor mir rumheulen   2 1/2 Monate nicht gefahren usw....
> Jo binn ich sofort dabei*



Bin aber auf morgen gespannt. Ich denke morgen früh werde ich keinen Meter laufen können


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ iTom
> Na klar, DU und KONDITIONSFREI, aus Deinem Munde ja ein Unwort!!!



Sag ich doch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bin aber auf morgen gespannt. Ich denke morgen früh werde ich keinen Meter laufen können



*Passt zwar nicht, aber Tom weiß was gemeint ist...*]......ich bin am Freitag mal den Trail abgelaufen der unterhalb parallel zum Hangtrail verläuft...jetzt weiß ich wo der Anfang ist , aber so 500m in der Mitte sind nur mit tragen zu machen und die Hälfte am Anfang ist voll mit Laub. Müsste man frei fahren.
Von oben hab ich auch noch eine Stelle gefunden um vom Hangtrail runter zu kommen .....aber steil.....[/B]


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Passt zwar nicht, aber Tom weiß was gemeint ist...*]......ich bin am Freitag mal den Trail abgelaufen der unterhalb parallel zum Hangtrail verläuft...jetzt weiß ich wo der Anfang ist , aber so 500m in der Mitte sind nur mit tragen zu machen und die Hälfte am Anfang ist voll mit Laub. Müsste man frei fahren.
> Von oben hab ich auch noch eine Stelle gefunden um vom Hangtrail runter zu kommen .....aber steil.....[/B]



Wäre sich zu überlegen. Freifahren ist doch oft machbar. Ich habe mir auch einen Trail freigefahren. Patrick u. Günter waren schon mal dabei. Ist zwar ein kurzes Stück, aber trotzdem gut und jetzt wenn es keine Brennesseln gibt, kommt man auch besser durch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2009)

Will morgen wenn es nicht regnet gegen 14.30 am GBZPP losfahren.

Hab ne neue Gabel und muss testen. D.h. ich werd nur Eichelberg und nur Forstautobahn hoch und Trail runterfahren. Vermutlich 2 Stunden lang. Dann dürfte auch dunkel sein.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Patrick u. Günter waren schon mal dabei. Ist zwar ein kurzes Stück, aber trotzdem gut und jetzt wenn es keine Brennesseln gibt, kommt man auch besser durch.



oja.. den Trail vergessen Patrik und ich nicht so schnell.. mir brennen immer noch die Beine wenn ich dran denke.... Machete mitnehmen nicht vergessen..


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Machete mitnehmen nicht vergessen..



*ist schon erledigt*


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wäre sich zu überlegen. Freifahren ist doch oft machbar. Ich habe mir auch einen Trail freigefahren. Patrick u. Günter waren schon mal dabei. Ist zwar ein kurzes Stück, aber trotzdem gut und jetzt wenn es keine Brennesseln gibt, kommt man auch besser durch.



*Anschauen und dann werden wir mal sehen *


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Will morgen wenn es nicht regnet gegen 14.30 am GBZPP losfahren.
> 
> Hab ne neue Gabel und muss testen. D.h. ich werd nur Eichelberg und nur Forstautobahn hoch und Trail runterfahren. Vermutlich 2 Stunden lang. Dann dürfte auch dunkel sein.



*....oh besser über Trail rauf und Forstautobahn runter, viel sicherer Dirkdas könnt gefährlich werden....*


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> 2,5 Monate nichts mehr gemacht, weder laufen noch fahren  Werde ich ja morgen sehen, wie fit ich noch bin. Der KonditionsFühlfaktor ist aktuell wie nach einem richtig fetten Weihnachtsessen, das sich über 2 Wochen hingezogen hat



[rethorische Frage] Bist Du nicht der Tom, der mir vom Bildbaum weg davongefahren ist?[/rethorische Frage] 
Die Pfalz wartet auf dich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> [rethorische Frage] Bist Du nicht der Tom, der mir vom Bildbaum weg davongefahren ist?[/rethorische Frage]
> Die Pfalz wartet auf dich.



Er ist der Tom, der auf dem Weg hoch zur Teufelsmühle im Kreis um mich herumgefahren ist und mich fotografiert hat.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Will morgen wenn es nicht regnet gegen 14.30 am GBZPP losfahren.
> 
> Hab ne neue Gabel und muss testen. D.h. ich werd nur Eichelberg und nur Forstautobahn hoch und Trail runterfahren. Vermutlich 2 Stunden lang. Dann dürfte auch dunkel sein.



*Dirk kommt nicht....hat abgesagt!!!* und allein fahren hab ich heute keine Lust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> [rethorische Frage] Bist Du nicht der Tom, der mir vom Bildbaum weg davongefahren ist?[/rethorische Frage]
> Die Pfalz wartet auf dich.



Hmmm, weiß ich nicht so genau. Es gibt ja auch ein "AndererTom", der mit Euch schon mal desöfteren mitgefahren ist. Meine Wenigkeit hat bis auf den letzten Mittwoch ca. 2,5 Monaten ein Rad nur von der Ferne gesehen gehabt

Bildbaumweg sagt mir von Namen her nichts. Kann sein dass ich dort schon mal gefahren bin.

Nachdem ich letzten Mittwoch meinen 2.35er-MM vorne auf ner 17mm breiten Felge erfolgreich testen haben können, wird die Pfalz demnächst auch mal wieder fällig sein.


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2009)

Blablabla


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Februar 2009)

Schnauze Lev


----------



## votecoli (8. Februar 2009)

So, Andi und ich hatten eine schöne Tour heute, auch wenn wir den gesuchten Trail beim Golfplatz nicht gefunden haben. Das schönste war sowiso das mein Equipment heut unbeschadet war.

@Andi: Als ich nach Hause kam wollten meine Zwei Radler auch noch ran und so bin ich heut doppelt unterwegs gewesen


----------



## iTom (8. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, Andi und ich hatten eine schöne Tour heute, auch wenn wir den gesuchten Trail beim Golfplatz nicht gefunden haben. Das schönste war sowiso das mein Equipment heut unbeschadet war.
> 
> @Andi: Als ich nach Hause kam wollten meine Zwei Radler auch noch ran und so bin ich heut doppelt unterwegs gewesen



Das hört sich ja so an, als müsste man Dich bedauern. 2x Radfahren müssen...
Meinereiner hätte gerne gewollt, konnte aber nicht


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2009)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Schnauze Lev



Mit T


----------



## iTom (8. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit T



Tchnauze Lev


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Februar 2009)

Genau ... Tschnauze Lev


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2009)

Endlich habt ihrs kapiert... ihr hier seid so schwer vom Begriff, manchmal ist es echt unheimlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2009)

Mal ehrlich, bei dem Wetter steigt die Selbstmordrate der MTB`er ins Unermeßliche, oder?


----------



## iTom (22. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, bei dem Wetter steigt die Selbstmordrate der MTB`er ins Unermeßliche, oder?



Könnt ich jetzt von meiner Seite aus nicht behaupten. Ich bin ganz froh, dass das Wetter noch recht lange schlecht bleibt...dann verpass ich nämlich nichts Den ganzen Tag Windeln wechseln macht auch Laune


----------



## Curtado (22. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, bei dem Wetter steigt die Selbstmordrate der MTB`er ins Unermeßliche, oder?



Ich hab heute eine kleine Runde gedreht! War garnicht mal so übel -Viel Matsch


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Könnt ich jetzt von meiner Seite aus nicht behaupten. Ich bin ganz froh, dass das Wetter noch recht lange schlecht bleibt...dann verpass ich nämlich nichts Den ganzen Tag Windeln wechseln macht auch Laune


 Na da bin ich froh das ich mit meinen schon biken gehen kann. Halt früh angefangen. und die Dame des Hauses kommt solangsam auch auf den Geschmack.

@Curtado: Ja das mit dem Matsch denk ich mir. Bin am Freitag ein bißchen über befahrbare Pisten. Kalt ist es ja nichtmehr!!! 

Hab nächste Woche Ferien, vielleicht klappts ja mal Vormittags!?
Vorschläge?


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hab nächste Woche Ferien, vielleicht klappts ja mal Vormittags!?
> Vorschläge?



*...einfach anrufen...*


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...einfach anrufen...*


 
Geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2009)

Ich werde am So Morgen ein bisschen um den Eichelberg / Michaelsberg trailen. 

Start: VHB 9 Uhr
Treff: GBZ-Haltestelle

Falls jemand Lust haben sollte. Bin leider aktuell noch ein bisschen mehr konditionsschwächer als vor ein paar Wochen


----------



## iTom (1. März 2009)

Tolles Wetter heute und tolle Wege. Was die Bundeswehr für den Walderhalt tut. Die Beschützer des Judenfriedhofs, die Zerstörer der Umwelt:


----------



## iTom (2. März 2009)

Wer Lust hat, am Mi Nachmittag werde ich voraussichtlich wieder eine kleine Trailtour im Bereich Eichelberg/Michaelsberg machen.

Uhrzeit steht leider noch nicht fest.
Dauer: ~2h
Treff: GBZ-Haltestelle


----------



## iTom (3. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, am Mi Nachmittag werde ich voraussichtlich wieder eine kleine Trailtour im Bereich Eichelberg/Michaelsberg machen.
> 
> Uhrzeit steht leider noch nicht fest.
> Dauer: ~2h
> Treff: GBZ-Haltestelle



Uhrzeit liegt entweder bei 14Uhr, 14.30Uhr oder 15Uhr. Je nachdem ob jemand Interesse haben sollte mitzufahren.


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

*.....so und wer hat morgen Zeit....ich fahr eine Runde im Bereich Heidelsheim ( rund rum inkl.Privattrail und neu ausgegrabbeltem Trail) lockere Endurorunde.*


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2009)

Welche geplante Uhrzeit ..... bitteschee, dankeschee....


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Welche geplante Uhrzeit ..... bitteschee, dankeschee....



*ist noch verhandelbar....Wunschzeit ....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Welche geplante Uhrzeit ..... bitteschee, dankeschee....



Ich fahre auch mit. Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mit. Welche Uhrzeit?



*..menno sucht euch raus-----Ihr Nasen------ab 12 Uhr bin ich bereit.....*


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2009)

Prinzipiell mittags, also nach 13 Uhr.... wenn es der Wettergott zulässt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

*ist 14 Uhr allen recht ( Dirk /Olli)....*


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

Deckt Euch aber gut ein mit 






Morgenmittag ist Regen angesagt


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Deckt Euch aber gut ein mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*na und... heute auch uns wo hat´s bei uns geregnet....*


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

@Andi
Warst Du mal wieder bei den Serpentinen aufm Eichelberg unterwegs? Mir gefallense immer besser. Tolles Übungsterrain

Je nach Wetterlage werde ich die kommende Woche mal wieder dort vorbeischauen.


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @Andi
> Warst Du mal wieder bei den Serpentinen aufm Eichelberg unterwegs? Mir gefallense immer besser. Tolles Übungsterrain
> 
> Je nach Wetterlage werde ich die kommende Woche mal wieder dort vorbeischauen.



*.....ja vor 2 Wochen mit Matsch und Schnee..(war nicht so lustig) wenns trocken ist bzw. bleibt wär ich dabei .....bei Matsch ist es zu heftig.Bin selbst im Dreibeiner nur am wegrutschen gewesen.*


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2009)

14.00 härd sisch legger or! Vo mainera said aus zuschdimung!
@iTom: welches Bj. ist den dein Liteville (Mk3,4,5,6)? Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> 14.00 härd sisch legger or! Vo mainera said aus zuschdimung!
> @iTom: welches Bj. ist den dein Liteville (Mk3,4,5,6)? Bist du zufrieden?



2008/MK6. Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Sehr pflegeleicht, d.h.  nur die üblichen Wartungsmaßnahmen gehabt bei ca. 60T hm/ca. 3T km .


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2009)

Hast du´s selber zusammengestellt/gebaut oder machen lassen?


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hast du´s selber zusammengestellt/gebaut oder machen lassen?



Mehr oder weniger selber zusammengestellt aber zusammenbauen lassen. Ich habe nicht den Platz und nicht das Werkzeug um großartig Schrauben zu können. Ich möchte auch nicht so viel schrauben, sondern lieber fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (7. März 2009)

Hi an die gesunden unter den Bruslern,...

werde neidisch wenn ich hier mitlese. Darf nach meinem kleinen Knieproblem wieder aufs Bike und gemäßigte Flachlandtouren fahren. Sobald ich wieder fit bin höhere Lasten fahren zu dürfen, klink ich mich bei Euch ein!

Gruß Mathias


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi an die gesunden unter den Bruslern,...
> 
> werde neidisch wenn ich hier mitlese. Darf nach meinem kleinen Knieproblem wieder aufs Bike und gemäßigte Flachlandtouren fahren. Sobald ich wieder fit bin höhere Lasten fahren zu dürfen, klink ich mich bei Euch ein!
> 
> Gruß Mathias



Knieproblem? Was geht denn da? Hoffentlich nix ernstes. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi an die gesunden unter den Bruslern,...
> 
> werde neidisch wenn ich hier mitlese. Darf nach meinem kleinen Knieproblem wieder aufs Bike und gemäßigte Flachlandtouren fahren. Sobald ich wieder fit bin höhere Lasten fahren zu dürfen, klink ich mich bei Euch ein!
> 
> Gruß Mathias



* na sauber das du wieder gsund bist...*


----------



## Mathias7D (7. März 2009)

dank euch... die Berge fehlen mir! 

iTom: Du spielst Fussball, als alternativsport... und irgendwann stellt sich eine Gelenkkapselentzündung ein und das dauert leider ziemlich lange!

Anfang Mai werd ichs wieder probieren... wobei ich eh den ganzen April weg bin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2009)

@ontopic

Bin bei eurer 14UhrRunde raus. Ist mir zu spät und das Regenrisiko zu hoch.

Werde zwischen 11 und 11.30 am GBZ-PP aufschlagen und über Eichelberg Michaelsberg versuchen, Richtung Höllklamm zu kommen. Wenns anfängt stärker zu regnen, werd ich allerdings abbrechen.

Wenn einer Interesse hat, SMS - PM - Email. Bin bis 10.30 online.


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @ontopic
> 
> Bin bei eurer 14UhrRunde raus. Ist mir zu spät und das Regenrisiko zu hoch.
> 
> ...



..regnets bei Dir?????warum kommst dann nicht nach Heidelse????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..regnets bei Dir?????warum kommst dann nicht nach Heidelse????



In KA fängts gerade an!


----------



## votecoli (8. März 2009)

Hmm, bei uns fängts auch gerade an!
Andi????????Aaaaannnnnddiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

Tja Mädels, der frühe Vogel.... ich war schon 3h unterwegs.... *duckundganzschnellweg*


----------



## votecoli (8. März 2009)

Aaaaaber ganz schnell!Ich mag das Wetter jetzt einfach nicht mehr!(Eingeschnapptmodus an!)


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hmm, bei uns fängts auch gerade an!
> Andi????????Aaaaannnnnddiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!



*jaa mein kind*


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Tja Mädels, der frühe Vogel.... ich war schon 3h unterwegs.... *duckundganzschnellweg*



*ääätsch ich war den Dirk über die Trails um Heidelse scheuche* hatten auch noch Glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## iTom (11. März 2009)

Ich werde, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, am So morgen wieder Eichelberg/Michaelsberg max. 2h unter die Lupe nehmen. Wer das Bedürfnis haben sollte mitzutrailen...

Start: zwischen 9-10Uhr. 

Weiteres per PN


----------



## iTom (14. März 2009)

Ich verschiebe mein Vorhaben auf heute. Wer Lust hat zu trailen, 15Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle.


----------



## speedygonzales (14. März 2009)

cool, will heute fahren fehlt mir aber irgendwie die Motivation, ich fahre bis zur Kaserne mit, danach darfst Du gas geben, bin schon seit bestimmt 3 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike gestanden 
Oder ich warte auf der Kapelle auf Dich für ein kleinen Smalltalk


----------



## iTom (14. März 2009)

Bin nicht so schnell unterwegs, dürfte für dich auch ok sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (14. März 2009)

harhar, nach 3 Monate Pause inkl fahrt mit dem Bike von GN aus.. bin froh wenn ich überhaupt bis zur Kaserne hochkomme..
so ich fahre jetzt los, hoffe bin pünktlich


----------



## iTom (14. März 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> harhar, nach 3 Monate Pause inkl fahrt mit dem Bike von GN aus.. bin froh wenn ich überhaupt bis zur Kaserne hochkomme..
> so ich fahre jetzt los, hoffe bin pünktlich



Hat doch wunderbar geklappt


----------



## speedygonzales (15. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hat doch wunderbar geklappt



juup! hat Spaß gemacht trotz gefühlte 2000Hm 

Hab nach der Tour am Parkplatz gemerkt dass ich kaum noch Luft im Vorderrad hatte, schnell zur Tanke gefahren knapp 4 Bar reingepumpt und mit  0,0001 Bar GN erreicht..


----------



## iTom (15. März 2009)

Nächsten Sonntag Eichel-/Michaelsberg Trail/Freeride
ca. 2h
ca. 500hm
enthalten sind steile, anspruchsvolle Abfahrten, enge Spitzkehren, "flowige" Trails und knackige Steigungen von S0-S4
Uhrzeit: abwarten wie das Wetter wird
Treff: GBZ-Haltestelle
weiteres per PN


----------



## speedygonzales (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag Eichel-/Michaelsberg Trail/Freeride



wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich wieder dabei
_Merkzettel Ersatzschlauch besorgen und mindestens doppelt so viele Powerriegel mitnehmen.._


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

Morgen 9Uhr Trail-/Freeriderunde


----------



## kermit* (16. März 2009)

Du machst mich neugierig! Von der Singletrail-Skala sind also die Trails anspruchsvoller als der BM (lt. mehrerer Leute max. S3). 

Hast du Bilder von interessanten Schlüsselstellen?

Ich dachte bisher, der Michelsberg sei nur für CCler interessant.
Bin auf jeden Fall neidisch, dass ihr schon schneefrei seid...


----------



## matou (16. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Von der Singletrail-Skala sind also die Trails anspruchsvoller als der BM (lt. mehrerer Leute max. S3).


Zusatz: lt. mehrerer Leute die nicht unwesentlich am Aufbau Skala beteiligt waren.


Los Tom - du machst uns neugierig


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Du machst mich neugierig! Von der Singletrail-Skala sind also die Trails anspruchsvoller als der BM (lt. mehrerer Leute max. S3).
> 
> Hast du Bilder von interessanten Schlüsselstellen?
> 
> ...



Wenn aufm BM Schnee liegt, würde ich diesen an manchen Stellen auch in S4 einstufen.

Michaelsberg selber gibt es auch ein paar Stellen, die nicht so oft gefahren werden.
Fahrt doch morgen mit. Es gibt ein paar schöne Spots und sogar Spitzkehren. Nicht nur einfache CC-Serpentinen. Bei den Spitzkehren ist der Clou, dass Wurzeln in den Kurven vorhanden sind

Ich hab zwar Bilder, nur wirkt es auf den Bildern nicht so "anspruchsvoll".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn aufm BM Schnee liegt, würde ich diesen an manchen Stellen auch in S4 einstufen.
> 
> Michaelsberg selber gibt es auch ein paar Stellen, die nicht so oft gefahren werden.
> Fahrt doch morgen mit. Es gibt ein paar schöne Spots und sogar Spitzkehren. Nicht nur einfache CC-Serpentinen. Bei den Spitzkehren ist der Clou, dass Wurzeln in den Kurven vorhanden sind
> ...


Morgen ist Dienstag und ich bin kein Studi mehr -> Muss arbeiten, aber Spitzkehren machen immer Freude 

Zum Thema BM-Einstufung:


			
				http://www.singletrail-skala.de.vu/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einstufung ist damit *unabhängig von* fahrtechnisch nicht beeinflussbaren bzw. subjektiven und variablen Faktoren wie z. B. ...
> dem Gefahrengrad (Absturzgefahr),
> dem Wetter (Nässe, Wind, Nebel und *Schnee*),
> den Lichtverhältnissen oder
> der Fahrgeschwindigkeit.


...so richtig vergleichbar sind Aussagen verschiedener Menschen leider nicht, aber Dave, der ja an der "Erfindung" der STS beteiligt war, meinte, aufm BM seien max. S3 Stellen vorhanden.


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Morgen ist Dienstag und ich bin kein Studi mehr -> Muss arbeiten, aber Spitzkehren machen immer Freude
> 
> Zum Thema BM-Einstufung:
> 
> ...so richtig vergleichbar sind Aussagen verschiedener Menschen leider nicht, aber Dave, der ja an der "Erfindung" der STS beteiligt war, meinte, aufm BM seien max. S3 Stellen vorhanden.



Du hast nicht zu Ende gelesen:
"Bei der Orientierung nach S-Graden ist daher zu beachten, dass sich der fahrtechnische Anspruch beispielsweise durch schlechte Witterungsverhältnissen oder schnelleres Tempo deutlich nach oben verschieben kann."

Vielleicht sind hier auch nur S3-Stellen dabei, beurteilts doch wenn ihr mitgefahren seid
Protektoren wären an manchen Stellen schon sinnvoll, die Zeiten für das an- und auszeihen wären länger, als ein beherzter Schritt einfach runterzufahren
Ich bin übrigens auch kein Studi, muß meine Überstunden abbauen


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Zusatz: lt. mehrerer Leute die nicht unwesentlich am Aufbau Skala beteiligt waren.
> 
> 
> Los Tom - du machst uns neugierig



Ich denke Euch könnten die 500Hm auch gefallen. Felsen haben wir hier allerdings nicht so sehr, dafür aber steile Hänge, die für einen Muddy od. ähnlich geeignet sind
Steile Rampen, Spitzkehren, flowige Trails. Wattkopf finde ich gut, meine Strecke aber besser (ich betrachte es vielleicht als Kleinpfälzerwald)

Ein paar Fotos habe ich wenn ihr dem Link i.d. Fusszeile od. hier:
http://mtb.no-ip.info/viewer.php?albid=5563&stage=2
Ist halt etwas langsam, aber besser als nichts.


----------



## kermit* (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zu Ende gelesen


Stimmt, ertappt 




iTom schrieb:


> Steile Rampen, Spitzkehren, flowige Trails. Wattkopf finde ich gut, meine Strecke aber besser (ich betrachte es vielleicht als Kleinpfälzerwald)



Besser als Wattkopf? Kunststück!  


Ist die angekündigte Tour eine abgespeckte Version deiner berüchtigten Rampentour?


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Stimmt, ertappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teilweise. Die steilen Anstiege habe ich mehr oder weniger herausgenommen und habe mich auf das Herunterfahren spezialisiert Ein paar Anstiege sind schon dabei, irgendwie muß man ja in die Höhe kommen, und auf Asphalt möchte ich eben vermeiden. Typische Waldautobahnen werden nur zum Hochfahren verwendet. Runter gehts immer aufm Trail mal ziemlich zackig flowig, mal teschnisch. 
Stollen würdest Du allerdings keine verlieren, versprochen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2009)

Mach so ne Tour mal bitte zu familienvaterfreundlichen Zeiten. Will auch wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mach so ne Tour mal bitte zu familienvaterfreundlichen Zeiten. Will auch wieder fahren.



Was meinst Du wie familienvaterfreundlich die Tour ist, nutze die Zeit, in derer der kleine Bangert schläft und komme zum Mittagessen wieder zurück, so dass die Frau nichts davon merkt

Ich versuche auf jeden Fall mal irgendwann 10Uhr als Startzeit oder 14-15Uhr vorzusehen. Nur morgen geht das eben nicht anders. 
Sonntags ist morgens immer stressfreier als mittags, wenn der "demographische Faktor" unterwegs ist Morgens kann man es wirklich laufen lassen


----------



## kermit* (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Stollen würdest Du allerdings keine verlieren, versprochen


Fahre Maxxis, hab da keine Bedenken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Was meinst Du wie familienvaterfreundlich die Tour ist, nutze die Zeit, in derer der kleine Bangert schläft...



Das hast Du aber nicht erfunden. Auf die Idee sind vor Dir schon andere gekommen ... 



kermit* schrieb:


> Fahre Maxxis, hab da keine Bedenken


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber nicht erfunden. Auf die Idee sind vor Dir schon andere gekommen ...



Ein N8Ride könnte ich aktuell theoretisch für ne lange Tour einsetzen


----------



## iTom (18. März 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ist das wieder am SO angesagt. Uhrzeit vermtl. 14.30Uhr - 15Uhr.
Am Samstag weiß ich mehr


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2009)

Also S4 ist mir noch etwas zu schwer, da komme ich ganz schön ins Schwitzen und scheitere regelmäßig. Da wären wir etwa auf dem Niveau von der oberen Treppe an der W-Burg (siehe z.B. Foto Nr. 5 und 1 der Galerie zu S4).

Leider gibt es nicht viele S4 Stellen bei uns in der Gegend. Die S3-Stelle von Foto 13 sollte uns allen bekannt sein.  Wenn es eine S4 Stelle auf dem Michaelsberg gibt, ist Dave sich auch interessiert, sie kennen zu lernen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2009)

Ich bin skeptisch, ob man die Stelle, die Tom meint, so bewerten kann.


----------



## matou (19. März 2009)

Mönsch - postet doch mal ein Foto von der Stelle - mir ist das "Ur-GBZ" Gebiet zwar zu weit ab vom Schlag - aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die S3-Stelle von Foto 13 sollte uns allen bekannt sein.


Wobei ich die 2 Meter davor kniffliger finde als die Stufe selbst


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2009)

Aber die Stufe sieht zum Fotografieren spektakulärer aus!


----------



## iTom (19. März 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Also S4 ist mir noch etwas zu schwer, da komme ich ganz schön ins Schwitzen und scheitere regelmäßig. Da wären wir etwa auf dem Niveau von der oberen Treppe an der W-Burg (siehe z.B. Foto Nr. 5 und 1 der Galerie zu S4).
> 
> Leider gibt es nicht viele S4 Stellen bei uns in der Gegend. Die S3-Stelle von Foto 13 sollte uns allen bekannt sein.  Wenn es eine S4 Stelle auf dem Michaelsberg gibt, ist Dave sich auch interessiert, sie kennen zu lernen.



Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge mit dem Foto 13, kann ich jetzt nicht finden. Vielleicht sperrt mir mein "noscript" auch den Weg dort hin...

Wenn man die Witterung (wenn ein Tag zuvor Regen war) noch einfließen läßt, dann denke ich, kann man diese 
bestimmten Stellen auch in S4 betrachten. Ihr könnt aber gerne mal mitfahren, wenn ihr euch die "kurzen" Auf und Abfahrten antun möchtet.
Ich versuche mal die Bilder zu finden. Da ich meistens alleine unterwegs bin, konnte ich bisher noch kein Bild von mir oder jemanden anderen machen, der die Passagen gefahren ist. Die Steilheit kommt leider nicht so rüber.

Hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge mit dem Foto 13, kann ich jetzt nicht finden. Vielleicht sperrt mir mein "noscript" auch den Weg dort hin...



Genau das. Wenn du die Seite freigibst und dann auf Album oder Galerie oder wies heist klickst kommt nicht nur das eine Bild sondern eben mehrere. Bild 13 erkennst du bestimmt auch 

Übrigens sollen bei der Singletrailskala die Umweltbedingungen (Regen, Schnee, ...) gerade nicht in die Beurteilung einfließen. Also nicht trocken S3 und feucht S4.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2009)

Auf welchem der Bilder ist jetzt der "steile und stark verblockte Singletrail mit großen Felsbrocken und/ oder anspruchsvollen Wurzelpassagen, dazwischen häufig loses Geröll, extreme Steilrampen, enge Spitzkehren und Stufen, bei denen das Kettenblatt unweigerlich aufsetzt" zu sehen?

Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive, ich kann aber eher S1-S2 sehen, bestimmt kein S3.


----------



## iTom (19. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Genau das. Wenn du die Seite freigibst und dann auf Album oder Galerie oder wies heist klickst kommt nicht nur das eine Bild sondern eben mehrere. Bild 13 erkennst du bestimmt auch
> 
> Übrigens sollen bei der Singletrailskala die Umweltbedingungen (Regen, Schnee, ...) gerade nicht in die Beurteilung einfließen. Also nicht trocken S3 und feucht S4.



Jetzt hab ich endlich gesehen Ich finde die Stelle jetzt allerdings nicht so anspruchsvoll im trockenen Zustand. 
Im letzten Schnee-BM war dies schon etwas anderes, da geht auch mal ein Vorderrad eher weg
Ich lade die Kritiker hiermit ein, wenn ich wieder auf diese Tour gehe, einfach mitzufahren und dann die Einteilung vorzunehmen. Dann wird das Ganze aussagekräftiger.


----------



## iTom (19. März 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Auf welchem der Bilder ist jetzt der "steile und stark verblockte Singletrail mit großen Felsbrocken und/ oder anspruchsvollen Wurzelpassagen, dazwischen häufig loses Geröll, extreme Steilrampen, enge Spitzkehren und Stufen, bei denen das Kettenblatt unweigerlich aufsetzt" zu sehen?
> 
> Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive, ich kann aber eher S1-S2 sehen, bestimmt kein S3.



Hmm, ich glaube nicht, dass es geheissen hat, dass alles auf einmal zutreffen muß. Vielleicht verstehe ich das Beschriebene auf der Singletrailskala auch nicht richtig.
Das erste Bildchen beinhaltet enge Spitzkehren, die in den Kehren teilweise Wurzeln beinhalten und teilweise Stufen. 
Das 2. Bildchen hat nen schönen Absatz, dem direkt am Anschluss loses Gestein (keine Felsen! Gibt es, wie Du selbst schon bemerkt hast, nicht aufm Michaelsberg) folgt.
3.Bild ne schnuckelige Treppe
Ich habe nicht alle Stellen im Bild festgehalten, zumal eh alles fast gleich aussieht und die Steilheit nicht rüberkommt.

Kannst aber mal mitfahren und die Stellen bewerten. Ist halt wie immer im Leben ne Interpretationssache.


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ist das wieder am SO angesagt. Uhrzeit vermtl. 14.30Uhr - 15Uhr.
> Am Samstag weiß ich mehr



*na weißt heute mehr.....könnte sein das ich mitkomme,wenns die Gsundheit mitmacht..
Ach und noch was wegen S Einteilungen..bei uns eher S1-S2 mit Stellenweise S3....S4 ist scho arg in die Kiste gegriffen*


----------



## iTom (21. März 2009)

Um 14.30Uhr ~+5 Min. bin isch an der GBZ-Haltestelle! Wer Lust hat...


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Um 14.30Uhr ~+5 Min. bin isch an der GBZ-Haltestelle! Wer Lust hat...



*alla gut ich bin mal zu 80% dabei.....auser die Erkältung macht zicken morgen.*


----------



## rossi-v (22. März 2009)

Ich würde auch mal wieder mit Euch mitfahren wollen.

Ich käme per Bike (Hardtail) von Eggenstein, ich muss Kilometer machen. 

1430

see you

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal wieder mit Euch mitfahren wollen.
> 
> Ich käme per Bike (Hardtail) von Eggenstein, ich muss Kilometer machen.
> 
> ...



*schön rossi ....freu mich*...bin auch mit dabei Tom zu 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (22. März 2009)

Schöne Runde war es.


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Schöne Runde war es.



*Stimmt (Tom dei Bildääää) und die besten Akrobaten kommen halt doch aus dem Osten...gelle rossy*


----------



## rossi-v (22. März 2009)

Tolle Rolle, sag ich nur.


----------



## iTom (22. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stimmt (Tom dei Bildääää) und die besten Akrobaten kommen halt doch aus dem Osten...gelle rossy*



Nur kee Hektik. Hier aber die 2 Bilder:


 



War wirklich ne schöne Rolle Das nächste Mal wird es besser, mit ner anderen Sattelrohrklemme

Hier noch das Profil:


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2009)

*..ach noch was in welcher Breite hast du den Muddy Mary drauf???? Irgendwie brauch ich was bissigeres vorne ..... *:


----------



## iTom (22. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..ach noch was in welcher Breite hast du den Muddy Mary drauf???? Irgendwie brauch ich was bissigeres vorne ..... *:



2.35 dürfte es sein, die schmalste(?) Freerideausführung halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> War wirklich ne schöne Rolle Das nächste Mal wird es besser, mit ner anderen Sattelrohrklemme



Echte Warmduscher brauchen keinen Sattelschnellspanner. 



andi1969 schrieb:


> *..ach noch was in welcher Breite hast du den Muddy Mary drauf???? Irgendwie brauch ich was bissigeres vorne ..... *:



Maxxis Highroller. Dem fallen zumindest nicht die Zähne aus. 



iTom schrieb:


> 2.35 dürfte es sein, die schmalste(?) Freerideausführung halt.



Bekommst Du ins LV nicht auch mehr rein?


----------



## iTom (22. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Echte Warmduscher brauchen keinen Sattelschnellspanner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, aber auf ner 17mm breiten Felge will ich nicht noch breitere Reifen haben wollen. Ich weiß nicht wann sich ein zu breiter Reifen von ner Felge löst. Will ich nicht unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Doch, aber auf ner 17mm breiten Felge will ich nicht noch breitere Reifen haben wollen. Ich weiß nicht wann sich ein zu breiter Reifen von ner Felge löst. Will ich nicht unbedingt ausprobieren.



Willst Du damit andeuten, der Crossmax SLR ist vielleicht doch kein optimaler FR-Laufradsatz?


----------



## iTom (22. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Willst Du damit andeuten, der Crossmax SLR ist vielleicht doch kein optimaler FR-Laufradsatz?



Für unsere Gefilde und für mein Gewicht ist das grenzwertig, aber ausreichend


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Für unsere Gefilde und für mein Gewicht ist das grenzwertig, aber ausreichend



Wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst, Dir neue Laufräder zu kaufen, leih mir Deine Alten einfach für ne Tour aus. Hinterher hast Du auch einen Grund.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Echte Warmduscher brauchen keinen Sattelschnellspanner.



Cannondalefahrer auch nicht, sowas ist Sonderausstattung, kostet extra


----------



## iTom (23. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Echte Warmduscher brauchen keinen Sattelschnellspanner.



Vermtl. fahren die nur mit Sattelstütze ohne Sattel, dann geht die Höhenverstellung...stufenlos


----------



## iTom (25. März 2009)

Mal schauen wie das Wetter am Sonntag wird und ich überhaupt Zeit habe. Wer aber Lust hat auf ne Rolle-Vorwärts-Tour, kann sich um 9Uhr für ne anschließen, wenn es denn klappen sollte. Dauer Ca. 2Std. 
Am Fr/Sa weiß ich wieder mehr.


----------



## andi1969 (26. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter am Sonntag wird und ich überhaupt Zeit habe. Wer aber Lust hat auf ne Rolle-Vorwärts-Tour, kann sich um 9Uhr für ne anschließen, wenn es denn klappen sollte. Dauer Ca. 2Std.
> Am Fr/Sa weiß ich wieder mehr.



*Autsch 9 Uhr is aber a bissel früh ..... ich behalts ma im Aug.*


----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Autsch 9 Uhr is aber a bissel früh ..... ich behalts ma im Aug.*



Müssämä sowieso a bissl im Aug paltä, des Wettä isch a bissl durchwachsä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. März 2009)

Denkt an die Zeitumstellung, 9 ist 8 Uhr!!


----------



## iTom (27. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Denkt an die Zeitumstellung, 9 ist 8 Uhr!!



Das ist zwar ein Warmduscher Fred, für mich ist die Zeitumstellung aber kein Problem, bin kein Warmduscher


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2009)

*Morgen Mittag eine Runde Trail Ride am Eichelberg usw. so ab 14 Uhr bin ich an der GBZ - Parkpl. Haltestelle.*


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2009)

14.00 Uhr wär für mich super! Außer s gibt n Wintereinbruch!


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr wär für mich super! Außer s gibt n Wintereinbruch!



*Laut Wetterbericht morgen bei uns nichtso 11grad und Wolkig*
......ich bring mal den Adapter mit und noch was......


----------



## speedygonzales (28. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Laut Wetterbericht morgen bei uns nichtso 11grad und Wolkig*


*

Sonntag Bedeckt. Hoechsttemperatur: 8 °C . 
Wind light. Subjektive Windkühle: 0 °C

Die Zecken sind jetzt schon Aktiv, ich dachte der kalte Winter dieses Jahr hätte sie etwas dezimiert.*


----------



## iTom (28. März 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sonntag Bedeckt. Hoechsttemperatur: 8 °C .
> Wind light. Subjektive Windkühle: 0 °C
> 
> Die Zecken sind jetzt schon Aktiv, ich dachte der kalte Winter dieses Jahr hätte sie etwas dezimiert.



Ja, der strenge Winter schon. Ich hab aber welche extra an die Trails gesetzt, quasi als Trailwache Die waren ganz schön zickig die Zecken.


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2009)

Es ist leider eine fehleischätzung das die Viecher bei einem Langen Winter eingehen! Sie reagieren vielmehr auf exterme Wetterschwankungen! Die haben wir ja Gott sei Dank nicht so oft! Unser Vierfüssler hatte auch schon wieder welche!
@Andi: Isch freu misch!


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2009)

Wer von den Herren ist mit dabei! Zwecks Treffpunkt?
Andi, kommst du mit m Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wer von den Herren ist mit dabei! Zwecks Treffpunkt?
> Andi, kommst du mit m Auto?



*Genau bin mit dem Auto am Parkplatz ist etwas sicherer wegen dem Wetter usw.* anscheinend nur wir beiden mal wieder....


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2009)

Bin da, auch mit Auto!


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin da, auch mit Auto!



*Ach und Geld mitnehmen zwecks a Dässche Kaffee schlürfe*


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2009)

Jawohl Chef, geht klar!


----------



## votecoli (30. März 2009)

Schöne Tour wars Gestern!Der Kleine war hin und weg!


----------



## Teletubby (31. März 2009)

So hi mal an alle kennt mich noch wer????
enn mein rad die nächsten tage wieder fertig ist währe ich auch mal wieder bei ner tour in weingarten-michaelsberg dabei 
gruß
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (31. März 2009)

Teletubby schrieb:


> So hi mal an alle kennt mich noch wer????



ja klar kennt man dich noch, Du hattest die Eigenschaft bei jeder 2te Tour ein Crash zu bauen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. März 2009)

Geht jetzt am Wochenende was? Das vorhergesagte gute Wetter sollte man ausnützen, oder?
Leider geht es bei mir nur am Samstag oder Sonntags in der Früh.


----------



## speedygonzales (31. März 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das vorhergesagte gute Wetter sollte man ausnützen, oder?
> ......  in der Früh.



eben, Warm ist erst mittags nicht in der Früh.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. März 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eben, Warm ist erst mittags nicht in der Früh.



Deshalb ist es ja auch der Anti Warmduscher Fred


----------



## Teletubby (31. März 2009)

aber wenn ich mich nicht gemault hab war ich schnell (aber ich binn inzwischen auch etwas vernünftiger hoff ich)
ich muss nur noch meinen Bock zusammenflicken und etwas Kondition aufbauen dann kanns wieder Rocken 
gruß
sebastian


----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Geht jetzt am Wochenende was? Das vorhergesagte gute Wetter sollte man ausnützen, oder?
> Leider geht es bei mir nur am Samstag oder Sonntags in der Früh.



*Was ist früh bei Dir Jörg ...na und wie war Neuseeland*


----------



## votecoli (31. März 2009)

@Andi: Hat leider nicht geklappt am Sonntag! Die haben sich zu tote gesteigert!


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi: Hat leider nicht geklappt am Sonntag! Die haben sich zu tote gesteigert!



*Och Schade na dann ein anderer Hersteller...gibt ja noch andere gute*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...na und wie war Neuseeland*



Neuseeland war schlicht und einfach genial. Ich bin zwar leider nicht zum Radeln gekommen, habe den Urlaub bei traumhaftem Wetter aber trotzdem genossen 

Und früh bedeutet in diesem Fall (also für den kommenden Sonntag), dass ich spätestens um 13:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein muss (sonst bekomme ich einen strengen körperlichen Verweis meiner Regierung ).

Vielleicht mache ich am Dönerstag noch einen kurzen Feierabendausflug...


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2009)

Bin ab so 14.45 am Eichelberg unterwegs wenns jemand mitzieht .....Tralidiven also nix CC....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2009)

*Also am Samstag um/ab 15 Uhr am GBZ Haltestelle eine Runde Hometrails unsicher machen....bitte um Anmeldung damit ich weiß wer alles mit will!!!!!
Gemütliches Tempo mit Ausklang am Naturfreudehaus inkl. Hopfenkaltschale oä. also Cash mitnehmen*


----------



## iTom (2. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also am Samstag um/ab 15 Uhr am GBZ Haltestelle eine Runde Hometrails unsicher machen....bitte um Anmeldung damit ich weiß wer alles mit will!!!!!
> Gemütliches Tempo mit Ausklang am Naturfreudehaus inkl. Hopfenkaltschale oä. also Cash mitnehmen*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. April 2009)

Muss ich mich auch anmelden?

Falls ja, hiermit erledigt


----------



## iTom (3. April 2009)

Bin um 9.30Uhr dort unterwegs, d.h. GBZ-Haltestelle um diese Uhrzeit. Für 2Std. das Profil hier:




!!!Fällt aus heute falls jemand mitfahren wollte!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (4. April 2009)

war eine schöne Tour mit euch heute!

*und DANKE an das Brasilianische Reifen-Service-Team!* 

2 Touren 2 Panen, die hutchinson piranha scheinen wohl nicht so der hit zu sein.

*Ich vermisse meine Reifenhebern, hat sie vielleicht einer von euch? oder sind die nach dem Wechsel liegen geblieben?*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> 2 Touren 2 Panen, die hutchinson piranha scheinen wohl nicht so der hit zu sein.



Wenn das Profil stimmt, würde ich es erst mal mit etwas mehr Luftdruck versuchen (wenn Du Durchschläge hattest). Ansonsten halt doch gescheite Reifen.


----------



## iTom (4. April 2009)

War zwar ziemlich kurz, mit Euch, aber immerhin hat man sich noch getroffen 

War ne Überraschung für mich, dass ich Euch noch habe treffen können obwohl ihr schon seit 15Uhr unterwegs ward. Bin erst um halb fünf meine kleine Runde gefahren.

Kann man das Bier trinken im NFH? Das nächste mal kann ich hoffentlich mit hopfenkaltschalen


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> war eine schöne Tour mit euch heute!
> 
> *und DANKE an das Brasilianische Reifen-Service-Team!*
> 
> ...



*Bittschee...wenns gefallen hat ist ok.. also ich hab keinen Reifenheber*


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn das Profil stimmt, würde ich es erst mal mit etwas mehr Luftdruck versuchen (wenn Du Durchschläge hattest). Ansonsten halt doch gescheite Reifen.



*nö war ein Dorn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *nö war ein Dorn*



Das hier könnte helfen.


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das hier könnte helfen.



4 Mann(einschl. Mir) und alle habens nicht gemerkt...


----------



## speedygonzales (4. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 4 Mann(einschl. Mir) und alle habens nicht gemerkt...



vor allem erst gemerkt, als wir schon die 4 Pumpe getestet hatten, sogar fremde Leute nach einer Pumpe gefragt.. was der gedacht hat will ich gar nicht wissen 

@Andi
wenn Jörg es nicht hat, dann liegt es wohl immer noch dort


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> War zwar ziemlich kurz, mit Euch, aber immerhin hat man sich noch getroffen
> 
> War ne Überraschung für mich, dass ich Euch noch habe treffen können obwohl ihr schon seit 15Uhr unterwegs ward. Bin erst um halb fünf meine kleine Runde gefahren.
> 
> Kann man das Bier trinken im NFH? Das nächste mal kann ich hoffentlich mit hopfenkaltschalen



*....ja war doch ein lustiger Zufall....naja war auch gemütliches Tempo inkl. 30Min. Pannestop und so fitt waren wir am Eichelberg auch nicht mehr...
Doch das Radler war trinkbar (fertig gemixtes aus der Flasche) wird öfters gemacht nach dem radeln.....das ewige alles rennt im Eiltempo auseinander ist scho etwas blöd.....*


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> vor allem erst gemerkt, als wir schon die 4 Pumpe getestet hatten, sogar fremde Leute nach einer Pumpe gefragt.. wa der gedacht hat will ich gar nicht wissen
> 
> @Andi
> wenn Jörg es nicht hat, dann liegt es wohl immer noch dort



*Ohhh ja  der dachte bestimmt alle plem plem

Ich denk auch das die noch liegen*


----------



## KA-Biker (4. April 2009)

danke, für ne tolle tour heute ...jetzt brauch ich aber mein bettchen

nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> danke, für ne tolle tour heute ...jetzt brauch ich aber mein bettchen
> 
> nacht



Gute Nacht John Boy...*die älteren unter uns kennen das noch oder*


----------



## speedygonzales (4. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht John Boy...*die älteren unter uns kennen das noch oder*



Waltons  
sagte gerade mein Mädel


----------



## iTom (4. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Daltons
> [COLOR="Yellow"sagte gerade mein Mädel[/COLOR]



*W*altons


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> *W*altons


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2009)

so habe meine Regierung gesagt, dass ich jetzt gleich nach dem Frühstück unbedingt nach Untergrombach mit dem Rad fahren muss um die vergesse wichtige Werkzeuge zu suchen..

ich habe nicht erwähnt dass ich den direkten Weg fahre..


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so habe meine Regierung gesagt, dass ich jetzt gleich nach dem Frühstück unbedingt nach Untergrombach mit dem Rad fahren muss um die vergesse wichtige Werkzeuge zu suchen..
> 
> ich habe nicht erwähnt dass ich den direkten Weg fahre..



* jaja ansonst klingelt der Pate wieder*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2009)

Also der Jörg hat nur seine eigenen Reifenheber 

Und die Pumpe ist jetzt auch geklebt und funktioniert jetzt hoffentlich wieder 

Die Tour war schee und hat neue Perspektiven am Eichelberg aufegzeigt. Vielleicht montiere ich doch wieder Plattformpedale...


----------



## iTom (5. April 2009)

Wenn jemand morgen Interesse haben sollte an



kann sich per PN melden.
16Uhr wäre der Beginn 
Dauer: ~2h


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn jemand morgen Interesse haben sollte



Du hast definitv zu viel Zeit


----------



## iTom (7. April 2009)

Die Spitzkehren (bis auf eine) und die Steilhänge waren heute wirklich super fahrbar
Im Laufe der Woche werde ich wohl wieder fahren müssen Wer mit möchte, rechtzeitig ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (7. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Spitzkehren (bis auf eine) und die Steilhänge waren heute wirklich super fahrbar
> Im Laufe der Woche werde ich wohl wieder fahren müssen Wer mit möchte, rechtzeitig ne PM.



ich bin die letzen 4 Tage jeden Tag gefahren, ungewöhnlich viel betrieb im Revier oder? vor allem mit richtig guten Material unterwegs.. sind die Eisdielen so teuer geworden?


----------



## iTom (7. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich bin die letzen 4 Tage jeden Tag gefahren, ungewöhnlich viel betrieb im Revier oder? vor allem mit richtig guten Material unterwegs.. sind die Eisdielen so teuer geworden?



Wie jetzt? Die letzten 4 Tage unterwegs, Kurzarbeit, Blau gemacht?
 Es muß aber wohl so sein, dass die Eisdielen aktuell zu teuer sind, wenn so viel Verkehr ist


----------



## speedygonzales (7. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die letzten 4 Tage unterwegs, Kurzarbeit, Blau gemacht?



nö, gross Projekt, ich muss mich irgendwie nach dem Geschäft abreagieren


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich bin die letzen 4 Tage jeden Tag gefahren.....



*uihhhh Speedy ......Ullich Syndrom oder Ergeiz gepackt*


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2009)

*Freitag -Sonntag -Montag hab ich Zeit bitte um Vorschläge muss nicht immer ich sein der was anbietet.........oder Freunde*


----------



## speedygonzales (9. April 2009)

werde heute gegen 17:00 ~ 17:30 das GBZ Revier unsicher machen falls jemand mitfahren möchte, evtl. früher.


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2009)

*Morgen eine gute Runde All Buggel am Eichelberg inkl. Trailtauchen....wer also zuviel Federweg hat und zuwenig Zeit......melden*

Ist wegen was anderem gestrichen......... wird auf Sonntag oder Montag verschoben


----------



## speedygonzales (10. April 2009)

heute gegen 15:00 bin an der Kapelle um anschließen den Osterhase zu jagen oder versteckte Eier platt zu fahren


----------



## iTom (12. April 2009)

Habe morgen früh vor meine Trail-/Freeriderunde zu fahren, wer Lust hat und 2h opfern möchte, sollte um 9Uhr + ~5 Min a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle sein. 
~600HM
Profil ist in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Habe morgen früh vor meine Trail-/Freeriderunde zu fahren, wer Lust hat und 2h opfern möchte, sollte um 9Uhr + ~5 Min a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle sein.
> ~600HM
> Profil ist in meinem Fotoalbum



Mann fahr doch mal zu normalen Zeiten........das ist ja mitten in der Nacht......Schade


----------



## iTom (13. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mann fahr doch mal zu normalen Zeiten........das ist ja mitten in der Nacht......Schade



Das ist die beste Zeit, bei der man es so richtig laufen lassen kann, ohne mit Spaziergänger groß in Konflikt zu geraten. 
Hab heute übrigens die Spitzkehren kplt. geschafft. Wenn man die Kehren ohne abzusetzen fahren kann, ist es ne gute Basis für die Spitzkehren i.d. Palz. 
Würde ich mal so behaupten. 

Vielleicht schaue ich mich mal na nem stabileren LRS um, damit ich ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen ein wenig "dropen" kann. Es gibt ein paar Stellen, die einem dazu einladen springen zu wollen. ...Wenn denn das Material dafür geeigneter wäre...

Im Laufe der Woche werde ich, wenn es hinhaut mehrmals nachmittags fahren. Vielleicht koemma da zamm fahrn.
Vielleicht haben andere Playmobilritter auch Lust und Zeit mitzufahren.


----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das ist die beste Zeit, bei der man es so richtig laufen lassen kann, ohne mit Spaziergänger groß in Konflikt zu geraten.
> 
> 
> Hab heute übrigens die Spitzkehren kplt. geschafft. Wenn man die Kehren ohne abzusetzen fahren kann, ist es ne gute Basis für die Spitzkehren i.d. Palz.
> ...



*Och gestern Mittag hatte ich den E-Berg ganz für michkeine Sau unterwegs....
Sauber TOM da währe ich froh ich bekomms auch mal hin....hab aber am Big Hole 2neue Abfahrten entdeckt...schön triggy

Ich behalts mal im Auge nächste Woche......*


----------



## iTom (13. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Och gestern Mittag hatte ich den E-Berg ganz für michkeine Sau unterwegs....
> Sauber TOM da währe ich froh ich bekomms auch mal hin....hab aber am Big Hole 2neue Abfahrten entdeckt...schön triggy
> 
> Ich behalts mal im Auge nächste Woche......*



Wie, nächste Woche? Nix mehr mit Fahren diese Woche? Sag mal wann Du Zeit hast, vllt kann ich es auch einrichten.


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie, nächste Woche? Nix mehr mit Fahren diese Woche? Sag mal wann Du Zeit hast, vllt kann ich es auch einrichten.



*quark sorry natürlich diese Woche...war gestern noch irgendwie bei Sonntag......bis Mittwoch soll es ja schön bleiben*


----------



## iTom (14. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *quark sorry natürlich diese Woche...war gestern noch irgendwie bei Sonntag......bis Mittwoch soll es ja schön bleiben*



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie lange morgen die Besprechung geht bei mir auf der Arbeit. Wenn alles gut geht, dann könnte ich um 15.30Uhr a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle sein. Wenn es nicht ganz reichen sollte, würde ich mich bei Dir melden, Nr. hab ich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie lange morgen die Besprechung geht bei mir auf der Arbeit. Wenn alles gut geht, dann könnte ich um 15.30Uhr a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle sein. Wenn es nicht ganz reichen sollte, würde ich mich bei Dir melden, Nr. hab ich ja.



*bei mir wirds auch mind. 15 Uhr  morgen..vor halb Vier bin ich auch nicht am GBZ.....*


----------



## iTom (14. April 2009)

Alla guut, donn um fufzeuhrdraisich a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle


----------



## speedygonzales (14. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Alla guut, donn um fufzeuhrdraisich a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle



eure Arbeitszeiten hätte ich gern.

bin gerade ziemlich genervt von meine Avid Juicy 3, quietschen echt übel, das HR schleift, ich kriege es nicht weg und das Spiel vom Hebel ist auch gross, werde mal zum Hassenbau gehen und die "kostenlose erste Inspektion" machen lassen..

Ich höre es schon in meinen Ohren Klingeln .. "Du das gehört sich so.."


----------



## iTom (14. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eure Arbeitszeiten hätte ich gern.
> 
> bin gerade ziemlich genervt von meine Avid Juicy 3, quietschen echt übel, das HR schleift, ich kriege es nicht weg und das Spiel vom Hebel ist auch gross, werde mal zum Hassenbau gehen und die "kostenlose erste Inspektion" machen lassen..
> 
> Ich höre es schon in meinen Ohren Klingeln .. "Du das gehört sich so.."



Hmm, vllt mal den Schnellspanner lösen. Bei mir war mal das HR (Nabe) nicht richtig i.d. Aufnahmen. Kann evtl. von ner Schlauchreparatur kommen, dass man dann den HR nicht so einbaut, wie er vorher drinnen war. 
Notfalls HR einbauen, Schrauben f. d. Bremssattel lösen, HR-Bremse betätigen u. gleichzeitig die Schrauben am Bremssattel anziehen. So kann man unter Umständen das Ganze wieder etwas ausrichten.

Was meinst Du mit Spiel am Hebel? In Zugrichtung, d.h. der Bremshebelweg, oder schlabbert der Hebel quer zum Bremshebelweg?
Beim ersteren kann ja schon sein, dass nachgestellt werden muß, wenn es keine autom. Belagsnachführung geben sollte (ich kenne jetzt die Juicy 3 nicht). Ich muß bei meiner Juicy Ultimate auch nachstellen, obwohl es angebl. eine autom. Belagsnachstellung gibt.


----------



## speedygonzales (14. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Notfalls HR einbauen, Schrauben f. d. Bremssattel lösen, HR-Bremse betätigen u. gleichzeitig die Schrauben am Bremssattel anziehen. So kann man unter Umständen das Ganze wieder etwas ausrichten.



habe ich so gemacht, werde es aber morgen nach dem Geschäft nochmal versuchen.



> Was meinst Du mit Spiel am Hebel?



Da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, dass ich mittlerweile locker 2,5 cm am Bremshebel drücken kann bis überhaupt etwas an Bremswirkung gespürt werden kann.


----------



## iTom (14. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habe ich so gemacht, werde es aber morgen nach dem Geschäft nochmal versuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, dass ich mittlerweile locker 2,5 cm am Bremshebel drücken kann bis überhaupt etwas an Bremswirkung gespürt werden kann.



Das Problem hatte ich auch recht schnell bei meiner Juicy, obwohl neu. Hatte ich bei meinen Magurabremsen am anderen Rad nicht...
Entlüften wirkt hier manchmal Wunder. Entlüftungskit besorgen und entlüften.


----------



## speedygonzales (15. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Entlüften wirkt hier manchmal Wunder. Entlüftungskit besorgen und entlüften.



entlüften ist klar, aber selber werde ich das nicht machen, mir geht es ums Prinzip, ich bringe sie zum Händler und werde denen im Rahmen der "erste Inspektion" das machen lassen, und wehe er anschließend Kohle dafür will, dann wird es sich was von mir anhören müssen.


----------



## speedygonzales (15. April 2009)

War heute wieder unterwegs, der Trail gegenüber vom Ungeheuerklamm ist bist zu den große gestürzte Bäume eine richtige Waldautobahn geworden.  Hoffentlich werden die Bäume bald weg getragen, um die Bäume herum laufe ich auf jedem fall nicht mehr, alles ist voll mit Zecken.

Da gibt es einen kleine Trail mit Tiefe spurrillen der fängt etwa 20 Meter vor dem oben genannte Trail,  da liegen so viele Äste rum, dass man gar nicht mehr den Weg erkennt.


----------



## iTom (15. April 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> War heute wieder unterwegs, der Trail gegenüber vom Ungeheuerklamm ist bist zu den große gestürzte Bäume eine richtige Waldautobahn geworden.  Hoffentlich werden die Bäume bald weg getragen, um die Bäume herum laufe ich auf jedem fall nicht mehr, alles ist voll mit Zecken.
> 
> Da gibt es einen kleine Trail mit Tiefe spurrillen der fängt etwa 20 Meter vor dem oben genannte Trail,  da liegen so viele Äste rum, dass man gar nicht mehr den Weg erkennt.



Autan-Zeckenspray ist zwar nicht das Beste, aber es hilft einigermaßen gegen die Viecher. Habe schon die 2. Zecke sitzen gehabt dieses Jahr allerdings nicht vom Radfahren...
Ungeheuerklamm war ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr. Werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder fahren müssen.


----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2009)

*Wer will bzw. hat Lust auf eine Runde Homerun am Sonntag ........*
*.....einfach nur CC Biken auf der Großen Runde*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (19. April 2009)

Morgeeeeeen Andi! Wann ist den deine CC Runde angedacht?


----------



## andi1969 (19. April 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeen Andi! Wann ist den deine CC Runde angedacht?



*....ab 12 uhr bis dahin hat´s einigermaßen abgetrocknet....hoff ich zumindest 
Abfahrt kann noch gewünscht werden Olli........*

*Ergänzung....Abfahrt um 14 Uhr an der Shell Tanke in Heidelsheim...wer ab Bruchsal dazustoßen will ab 14.30 am Kaserneneingang(Eichelberg).....*


----------



## votecoli (19. April 2009)

War ne geile Runde heut, Andi! ich hab Muskelkater!


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> War ne geile Runde heut, Andi! ich hab Muskelkater!



..oh ja ich auch...inkl. Flachköpper auf dem Tom Tom Trail....wenn alte Säcke  zu schnell werden


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2009)

*So kleiner Vorschlag für Menschen die am Sonntag noch nichts geplant haben......Die MTB -Freunde Heidelsheim machen eine Eröffnungs Tour am 26.4 im Pfälzer Wald, eine 25 km Runde und eine 40 km Runde weitere Infos >>hier<<.....

Wer also Lust hat einfach mal ansagen.....*


----------



## votecoli (20. April 2009)

Von wegen alter Sack! So wie du den Michaelsberg hochgeblasen bist!!!. Aber manchmal ist der letzte Trail einfach einer zuviel!!!
Bin am Sonntag mit dabei. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob Groß oder Klein. Zwecks Junior




Der Beweis das ich am Sonntag dreimal aufm Berg war! Meiner Kleiner hat mich das erste mal gescheucht!


----------



## iTom (20. April 2009)

War heute ganz schön schmierig auf den Trails, eher Noseslide als Nosewheely. Auch ein Muddy stößt da an seine Grenzen Morgen oder übermorgen dürften die Trails aber wieder richtig gut sein.
Schaun ma mal


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Von wegen alter Sack! So wie du den Michaelsberg hochgeblasen bist!!!. Aber manchmal ist der letzte Trail einfach einer zuviel!!!
> !



*....ach das Wunder der Gewichtserleichterungwas 4kilo am Body und 450g am Bike so ausmachen...
Jo der letzte Trail war schlechtist mir nicht so bekommen*

@ Tom die Erfahrung hab ich am Sonntag auch noch machen müssenMatsch und Race King...ujuijui


----------



## andi1969 (24. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So kleiner Vorschlag für Menschen die am Sonntag noch nichts geplant haben......Die MTB -Freunde Heidelsheim machen eine Eröffnungs Tour am 26.4 im Pfälzer Wald, eine 25 km Runde und eine 40 km Runde weitere Infos >>hier<<.....
> 
> Wer also Lust hat einfach mal ansagen.....*



Nur zur Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (26. April 2009)

fährt jemand heute? brauche Motivation um heute auf das Rad zu steigen.


----------



## andi1969 (26. April 2009)

*.....so ums kurz zu machen  geile 45 km auf forderten Trail rund um den Hohen Log-Kalmit....ca1400 hm.
Wer nicht dabei war ist selber schuld es war nur geil ..besser noch als Trail Wonderland.
Ein riesen Danke an die Jungs vom MTB Club Heidelsheim fürs top guiden*


----------



## iTom (26. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....so ums kurz zu machen  geile 45 km auf forderten Trail rund um den Hohen Log-Kalmit....ca1400 hm.
> Wer nicht dabei war ist selber schuld es war nur geil ..besser noch als Trail Wonderland.
> Ein riesen Danke an die Jungs vom MTB Club Heidelsheim fürs top guiden*



Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Fürs Wonderland reicht ein HT für Loog / Kalmit braucht man was Fully-mäßiges wenn nicht sogar Endurolastiges, wenn man es krachen lassen möchte


----------



## andi1969 (27. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Fürs Wonderland reicht ein HT für Loog / Kalmit braucht man was Fully-mäßiges wenn nicht sogar Endurolastiges, wenn man es krachen lassen möchte



echt komisch ging auch mit dem HT.....


----------



## votecoli (27. April 2009)

Ja die Tour war echt geil! Meine Lungenflügel versuchen immer noch sich wieder einzukriegen! Also Fully fand ich da echt von Vorteil! Aber ich kann bezeugen das Andi es mit seinem Hardtail richtig hat krachen lassen!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. April 2009)

Servus Oli und Andi,
bin Eurem Rat gefolgt und habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet.
Nun sollte man wieder so ne geile Tour wie am Sonntag ausmachen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. April 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Servus Oli und Andi,
> bin Eurem Rat gefolgt und habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet.
> Nun sollte man wieder so ne geile Tour wie am Sonntag ausmachen.
> Gruß



*......servus Du Tier( cool das Du dabei ist)...Du hattest bestimmt nicht mal Muskelkater oder......*


----------



## votecoli (29. April 2009)

@Andi und Andi!
Cyclesporttaxi fährt morgen so gegen fünf ab! Wer sich noch anmelden will...................!
Oh ja Tour müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen!!!

Ja Muskelkater hatte der bestimmt keinen, dafür aber Moos von der Abschlußbrücke im Gesicht.........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. April 2009)

Muskelkater hatte ich wirlich nicht, das kommt davon weil ich bei Euch im Windschatten mitgefahren bin!!  

Cycle-Sport fällt morgen warscheinlich bei mir aus, aber am Wochenende sollte wir Dein Leibike ein wenig bewegen!?!?
Wenn Du einen Buddy brauchst, ich bin dabei.
Das Wetter soll besser werden, ich wäre für ne Ausfahrt bereit.
Grüsse nach Heidelse und Helmse.............


----------



## votecoli (30. April 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Muskelkater hatte ich wirlich nicht, das kommt davon weil ich bei Euch im Windschatten mitgefahren bin!!
> 
> Cycle-Sport fällt morgen warscheinlich bei mir aus, aber am Wochenende sollte wir Dein Leibike ein wenig bewegen!?!?
> Wenn Du einen Buddy brauchst, ich bin dabei.
> ...


 
Ja das Rädsche brauch Auslauf! 1.Mai gediegen einfahren, Samstag Training Eichelberg und wie wärs am Sonntag hiermit:

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Bad_Bergzabern.pdf

Soll nich so Anspruchsvoll sein wie Pfalz aber eine schöne Gegend. Da ich meinem Junior letztes mal schon einen Korb gegeben habe muß der aber mit!

Deine Bestellung hab ich ja..........!


----------



## andi1969 (30. April 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi und Andi!
> Cyclesporttaxi fährt morgen so gegen fünf ab! Wer sich noch anmelden will...................!
> Oh ja Tour müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen!!!
> 
> Ja Muskelkater hatte der bestimmt keinen, dafür aber Moos von der Abschlußbrücke im Gesicht.........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ja das schaffe ich um 5  mit Cycle Sport bin dabei..
..und mit dem Rest muss ich mal warten was der schei.....Rücken bis Samstag macht....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Fürs Wonderland reicht ein HT für Loog / Kalmit braucht man was Fully-mäßiges wenn nicht sogar Endurolastiges, wenn man es krachen lassen möchte



Wenn Du ein Fully brauchst, hast Du die falschen Freunde.


----------



## iTom (30. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Fully brauchst, hast Du die falschen Freunde.



Junge bandscheibenunvorbelastete Draufgänger reicht ein HT immer und überall. Ein Fully ist quasi das Reha-Fahrzeug für HT-geschädigte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Junge bandscheibenunvorbelastete Draufgänger reicht ein HT immer und überall. Ein Fully ist quasi das Reha-Fahrzeug für HT-geschädigte





Schade übrigens, dass Du letztes WE samstags im PW warst und nicht sonntags.


----------



## iTom (30. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schade übrigens, dass Du letztes WE samstags im PW warst und nicht sonntags.



Ich weiß, ich wäre auch Sonntags gerne mitgefahren, aber Du weißt ja Regierung, Regierung  Als ob es nichts Wichtigeres gäbe
Samstags waren schon ein paar heftige Wegelchen dabei, hatte richtig Arbeit mit meiner steckachsenfreien Gabel und dem Camembert-Laufradsatz.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Samstags waren schon ein paar heftige Wegelchen dabei, hatte richtig Arbeit mit meiner steckachsenfreien Gabel und dem Camembert-Laufradsatz.



Zu dem Thema (nicht bei Dir) hat Tick was passendes gesagt:

Das VR ist jedem Schlagloch ausgewichen, ohne dass er lenken mußte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...... Samstag Training Eichelberg und wie wärs am Sonntag hiermit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Bad_Bergzabern.pdf
> 
> Soll nich so Anspruchsvoll sein wie Pfalz aber eine schöne Gegend.



*Ich wär in Bad Bergzabern mit dabei....wer also noch Lust hat am Sonntag einfach melden*


----------



## votecoli (1. Mai 2009)

So, die ersten Kilometer mit dem 301 sind gesammelt! Über Trails zum Turmberg und zurück, inklusive Junior und Bil!
Morgen gegen zehn an der Scheckenbronnerhof Hütte um ne kurze Runde zu drehen!! Andi, Bil?
Am Sonntag bin ich mit dem Junior auf der kleinen Runde mit dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2009)

*So die Bilder vom letzten Sonntag (Eröffnungstour 26.4.)Pfalz sind endlich drinn *http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/body_index.html

AB BILD 128 sind wir mit dabei......


----------



## votecoli (1. Mai 2009)

Aaaaacccch, schee wars!


----------



## Curtado (1. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich wär in Bad Bergzabern mit dabei....wer also noch Lust hat am Sonntag einfach melden*



Wann solls losgehen?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin morgen Früh um 10:00 am Scheckenbronnerhof, am Sonntag bin ich auch dabei vorausgesetzt mit mir fährt einer die große Runde!!!  Na wie wärs Andi????


----------



## iTom (1. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, die ersten Kilometer mit dem 301......





Hast Du etwa ein LV?


----------



## votecoli (1. Mai 2009)

@iTom: Nochned, erstmal ein Testbike von cyclesport! Aber wer weiß.....
@Bil: Also Frauchen geht nicht mit, werd aber mit Luki die kleine Runde machen! Platz im Pickup hab ich aber noch! Bloß für alle.....?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Mai 2009)

Nun fahren wir mal morgen Früh, dann sehn wir weiter!!!]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. Mai 2009)

Muß morgen mal das Flattern der Fox Gabel beim abbremsen beobachten. Da meinste jetzt is gleich alles rum. Unsteif...ums gelinde auszudrücken!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Wann solls losgehen?



*Äöm..ja da sollten wir mal die Buschtrommeln benutzen oder....Georg- Olli -Andi???? Wir können uns ja heute nachmittag mal zusammen telefonieren oder......
Von 8- 11 Uhr ist Start in BZ......also und laut Google sind es 50 min nach BZ*


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Also ich bin morgen Früh um 10:00 am Scheckenbronnerhof, am Sonntag bin ich auch dabei vorausgesetzt mit mir fährt einer die große Runde!!!  Na wie wärs Andi????



*.....ja wenn der Rücken nicht zickt fahr ich auch die 50.....*


----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht können sich die langtourigen Herren dann zusammenschließen?Platz für Räder hätte ich! Vielleicht Abfahrt gegen 8.00 am GBZ?

Achtung! Uhrzeit geändert!


----------



## rossi-v (2. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2009)

So, nun nochmal offiziell! Morgen Abfahrt nach Bad Bergzabern um 8.00 am GBZ Parkplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Mai 2009)

Bin morgen Früh um 8:00 am Treffpunk.
Schönen Abend noch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, nun nochmal offiziell! Morgen Abfahrt nach Bad Bergzabern um 8.00 am GBZ Parkplatz!



*....boaa gibt ne kurze Nacht......bis Morgen Mädels!!!!!
´@ Andi ..fahr morgen besser die 25 km .....der doofe Rücken...*

Ach noch was hat irgeneiner von euch ne Diggi Cam??? Ein Paar Bilder wär nicht übel.....


----------



## votecoli (3. Mai 2009)

Die "kurze" Nacht hat sich gelohnt! Super schöne Strecke in Bad Bergzabern!! Junior hat sich anständig durchgebissen, war stolz auf ihn! Und natürlich auf Andi(Junger Mann!!!). LV wurde die vier Tage ordentlich getestet und als brauchbar!!! eingestuft! Morgen muß ich es wieder abgeben


----------



## andi1969 (3. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die "kurze" Nacht hat sich gelohnt! Super schöne Strecke in Bad Bergzabern!! Junior hat sich anständig durchgebissen, war stolz auf ihn! Und natürlich auf Andi(Junger Mann!!!). LV wurde die vier Tage ordentlich getestet und als brauchbar!!! eingestuft! Morgen muß ich es wieder abgeben



*Tja alter Mann ( Olli das Licht es lag nur am Licht)

War ne super Runde mit drei heftigen Rampen und schönen Trails....Mischung aus Kraichgau Trails und ne fette prise Pfalz.
Schreit nach Wiederholung......
Eine riesen Leistung vom Lukefürn fast 9 jährigen*


----------



## rossi-v (3. Mai 2009)

Seit Ihr die 25er gefahren?

& seit Ihr über den Stäffelsberg gekommen.


----------



## votecoli (3. Mai 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Seit Ihr die 25er gefahren?
> 
> & seit Ihr über den Stäffelsberg gekommen.


 

Zu 1.:100% ja
Zu 2.:ich glaub das hab ich auf einem Schild an dem wir vorbei sind gelesen!


----------



## votecoli (4. Mai 2009)

So, für alle Pussis  die bei der Eröffnungstour der MTB - Freunde Heidelsheim in der Pfalz nicht dabei sein konnten:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33761.html

Ich bin zu gut für diese Welt............


----------



## votecoli (4. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Tja alter Mann ( Olli das Licht es lag nur am Licht)*
> 
> *War ne super Runde mit drei heftigen Rampen und schönen Trails....Mischung aus Kraichgau Trails und ne fette prise Pfalz.*
> *Schreit nach Wiederholung......*
> *Eine riesen Leistung vom Lukefürn fast 9 jährigen*


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/345571


----------



## votecoli (4. Mai 2009)

Sorry! Die iPhone Kamera is grottenschlecht






Der Kleine fährt wie der Henker....................................!


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Hey ihr Saicher, was geht? Seit ihr alle im Sommerschlaf?
Wie wärs hiermit:
http://www.silz.de/vereine/biker/biker.htm

@Andi: Was macht der 2006? Probleme beseitigt?

Am Wochenende muss ich unbedingt mal raus! Nur ins Geschäft radeln macht stumpfsinnig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2009)

Bei dem bescheidenen Wetter


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Du wirst mir doch nicht zum Schönwetterradler mutieren Tom?

Aber zu höchstleistungen lädt es wirklich nicht ein!

Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen sooft es geht zum Brötchengeber zu radeln! Die Pfunde müssen fallen!!!


----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du wirst mir doch nicht zum Schönwetterradler mutieren Tom?
> 
> Aber zu höchstleistungen lädt es wirklich nicht ein!
> 
> Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen sooft es geht zum Brötchengeber zu radeln! Die Pfunde müssen fallen!!!



Nee, eine schönwetterpussy dürfte ich nicht sein, eher eine zufaulzuputzenpussy

Mim Rad zur Arbeit habe ich mir auch vorgenommen, brauch aber noch nen gscheiten Rucksack, für die gebügelten "Arbeitsklamotten"

Ist es übrigens jetzt Dein, das LV?


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Oh ja, der "Kleidertransport"! Ich hab zwei Deuter Rucksäcke! Einen Bike 1 mit ca. 18 Litern für die Touren (Ich mags immer einen leichten Rucksack aufzuhaben!). sowie einen Trans Alpin 25. Gibts auch mit 30 Litern. Die sind super durchdacht. Durch die integrierte Sitzauflage hat der Rucksack ein gewisses Maß an Steifigkeit. Meine Hemden transportier ich so immer Schatzikonform! Und da man die Träger vielfach verstellen kann ist sogar mein Laptop gut geschultert und macht keine blauen Flecken. Das beste an den Dingern ist aber das in einer extra am Ruchsack verstaute Regencape. Schauer verlieren so ihren Schrecken.

Yeah Baby, das LV is meins


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,
das mit Silz ist ne prima Idee
Doch die nächsten 3Wochenenden sind ziemlich ausgebucht. 

An dem Wochenende bin ich im Vinschgau mit hoffentlich geilem
Wetter, Höhenmeter und Trails bis zum Abwinken!!!!

Wie wärs mal mit ne Nachtfahrt in der Umgebung????
Hat jemand Lust??????????


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Schwager! Vinschgau is natürlich ein Wort! Ich beneide dich!

Nachttour!!? Würde ja so ca. ab 22.00 Uhr bedeuten

Aber prinzipiell........................!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Mai 2009)

Vieleicht ist Morgen der Regen nicht ganz so nass
Von mir aus auch ein anderer beliebige Abend. 
Runter vom Sofa und rauf aufs Bike ihr Säcke!!!!!!!!!!!
8:30 Beginn 23:00 Ende
Wäre doch ne möglichkeit


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Haaa, Kurzarbeitopfer!. Gibs zu!. Ich dachte Freitags ist dein "Tschüss Schatzi, ich geh mal 8 Std. biken" Tag
Und du sag nochmal was wegen Lehrer!!!  zzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Mai 2009)

Kurzarbeitopfer hoffentlich nur für kurze Zeit!. . 
Aber einmal Lehrer immer Lehrer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Oopffer!! Hätten jetzt meine geistig allzu beschränkten Teilzeitzubeaufsichtigen in dialektfreiem türkussisch gestammelt!
Wir hoffen das beste! 
Aber by the way: wie flick ich einen tubeless Mantel???


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Mai 2009)

Oh, ein Sprachtalent........türkisch.....englisch....
Für Schlauchlos gibt es extra Flickzeug und natürlich die Pannenmilch, ob´s hilft keine Ahnung!?!?!?
Du weist doch, ich bin zum Altbewerten zurück 
Not modern, but safe


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Mmmh! Ja das mit Milch hab ich gelesen! Werd halt mal testen! Morgen bin ich raus! Es ist "Hase wir kochen zusammen und machen liebe bis zum umfallen" Tag!! 

Ok, zweiteres war wunschdenken! Zuviel Arbeiten zum korrigieren! (Bald Prüfungen)


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Mai 2009)

Ok, da kann man nichts machen.......da habe ich kein Chance
Aber wenn das Essen angebrannt ist, Viagra die Wirkung verliert und die Arbeiten zu türkisch sind.......... einfach melden.......Bil ist immer für Dich da und geht mit Dir biken


----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Oopffer!! Hätten jetzt meine geistig allzu beschränkten Teilzeitzubeaufsichtigen in dialektfreiem türkussisch gestammelt!
> Wir hoffen das beste!
> Aber by the way: wie flick ich einen tubeless Mantel???



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt es sowas wie ein UST-Flickenkit. Mit der Milch solltest Du den Reifen auch wieder dicht bekommen, oder mit nem Schlauch eben.


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaa, auf Familie ist halt Verlass! Und wehe du schickst mir nicht mindestens eine Karte vom Trailparadies
@iTom: Kann ich auch einen Schlauch mit Fahrradventil einziehen oder muß ich die Felge aufbohren! Ich mag diese komischen Ventile nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> ...
> An dem Wochenende bin ich im Vinschgau mit hoffentlich geilem
> Wetter, Höhenmeter und Trails bis zum Abwinken!!!!



Wo im Vinschgau? Auf www.gpsies.com gibt es auf jeden Fall genügend Touren um St. Martin bei Latsch. Tolle Trails gibt es dort.

Das hier in ner Bücherei ausleihen und mitnehmen
http://www.amazon.com/Wandern-Wasser-Südtirol-Peter-Mertz/dp/376543907X


----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, auf Familie ist halt Verlass! Und wehe du schickst mir nicht mindestens eine Karte vom Trailparadies
> @iTom: Kann ich auch einen Schlauch mit Fahrradventil einziehen oder muß ich die Felge aufbohren! Ich mag diese komischen Ventile nicht!



Du mußt das UST-Ventil auf jeden Fall herausnehmen, falls es geht, dann sollte ein SV-Ventilschlauch passen. Ich habe auch ne UST-Felge und fahre nen Latexschlauch mit SV-Ventil.
Ich kann mein LRS umbauen von Schlauch auf UST u. umgekehrt.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Mai 2009)

Nordöstlich von Latsch, Burgeis heißt das Kaff....
Touren haben wir schon einige ausgesucht...........
ZB. 3Ländertour mit Sevena...Val de Uina.. Reschen.........


----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nordöstlich von Latsch, Burgeis heißt das Kaff....
> Touren haben wir schon einige ausgesucht...........
> ZB. 3Ländertour mit Sevena...Val de Uina.. Reschen.........



Das sagt mir was, das "Kaff". Scheint viel zu schön zu werden Ich beneide Dich. Ich weiß nicht ob Du die Waalwege kennst, ich finde sie Klasse. Sie sind meist "flowig", technisch aber nicht so anspruchsvoll. Einfach zum Genießen. Der Trail von St. Martin runter über die Annenberger Böden über die Hängebrücke und weiter abwärts Richtung Goldrain  ist Klasse. Falls Du das nicht kenne solltest, mitnehmen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Mai 2009)

Val d'Uina ist genial, war aber auch klar, da der Weg von Pforzheimern geplant und finanziert wurde (als Zugang zur "alten" Pforzheimer Hütte). Da sind wir beim Alpencross durch.
Als Verpflegungsstation kann ich die Sesvenna-Hütte nur wärmstens empfehlen, vor allem den Kaiserschmarr'n. Die Alm Uina dadaint (oder so ) ist auch ne gute Verpflegungsstation, die Möglichkeiten in Sur-En (Talort im Engadin) sind eher beschränkt und dann auch noch wenig kostengünstig.

Viel Spaß (mein Neid begleitet dich )!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. Mai 2009)

Den Spaß werd ich hoffentlich haben
Die Tips für die Verpflegungsstationen sind notiert.
Bischen weniger Regen die nächsten tage wäre jetzt schön zum trainieren


----------



## andi1969 (13. Mai 2009)

.......hä was ,wo ,wie..... ist der Regen schon rum......



Kaum is man weg kauft der Olli Bikes ...na hast Dein Traumrädsche endlich
Samstag/Sonntag wär ned schlecht
Nö den Sigma 2006 hab ich bisher nicht mehr testen können .......bei den Wetter[/B]


----------



## Curtado (13. Mai 2009)

Samstag/Sonntag wär ned schlecht

Ich wäre auch dabei!!!


----------



## andi1969 (13. Mai 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Samstag/Sonntag wär ned schlecht
> 
> Ich wäre auch dabei!!!



*un wie war Freiburg.....was sollen den die Nobbys kosten????*


----------



## votecoli (13. Mai 2009)

@andi: Ja wo warer denn? Ja so ist das halt. Ist die Katze aus dem Haus tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch! Cyclesport hat mir einfach ein zu verführerisches Angebot gemacht

Am Wochenende kann ich mir Samstag oder Sonntag morgen frei halten! Die Nachmittage sind verplant.

Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (13. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @andi: Ja wo warer denn? Ja so ist das halt. Ist die Katze aus dem Haus tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch! Cyclesport hat mir einfach ein zu verführerisches Angebot gemacht
> 
> Am Wochenende kann ich mir Samstag oder Sonntag morgen frei halten! Die Nachmittage sind verplant.
> 
> Vorschläge?



Ich liebäugle mitm So-Morgen, wenn meine bessere Hälfte mich nicht schon verplant haben sollte.
Vor habe ich dann ~600-700HM in ~2h. Die üblichen Trails:




Beginnen würde ich dann um 9Uhr, um 11Uhr wäre man theoretisch durch, evtl. auch wieder daheim.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Am Wochenende kann ich mir Samstag oder Sonntag morgen frei halten! Die Nachmittage sind verplant.
> 
> Vorschläge?



*Große Runde (Homerunn) über Eichel -M Berg -Höllklamm......bist ja jetzt schneller mit dem Bike....... um 9 Uhr am Sonntag 

 Samstag Morgens bin ich auch immer verplant.....  *


----------



## votecoli (14. Mai 2009)

Sonntag um neun hört sich gut an! Regierung hat mal zugestimmt! Treffpunkt Tankstelle für die Ortsansäßigen?


----------



## andi1969 (14. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sonntag um neun hört sich gut an! Regierung hat mal zugestimmt! Treffpunkt Tankstelle für die Ortsansäßigen?



*Ok dann um 9 Uhr am Sonntag Morgen-Treffpunkt ist die Shelltanke in Heidelsheim.
Da kann auch das Auto abgestellt werden .....*

*War gerade Trailsurfen im warsten Sinne..bää abgrundtief also die Ungeheuer ist wieder befahrbar inkl. Brücke....naja bis auf die drei riesen Bäume ,die liegen immer noch. Inzwischen gibts einen Trampelpfad links drumrum*


----------



## iTom (15. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mich ab GBZ in Bewegung setzen. Mal schauen, ob ich eine neue technische Fahrlinie aufmachen kann. Hab bis jetzt nur einen Ansatz gefunden, den ich letztes Mal nicht weiter verfolgen konnte und am So hoffentlich zu Ende führen kann.

Vielleicht sieht man sich trotzdem unterwegs. Ist ja nicht so groß das Gebiet.


----------



## iTom (16. Mai 2009)

@Andi u. Oli
Vielleicht sieht man sich um 20 nach Neun a.d. Kaserne, o. 9.35Uhr b.d. Spitzkehren, o. ~10Uhr20 a. d. M-Berg.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @Andi u. Oli
> Vielleicht sieht man sich um 20 nach Neun a.d. Kaserne, o. 9.35Uhr b.d. Spitzkehren, o. ~10Uhr20 a. d. M-Berg.



*....ich glaub nicht ....fahr ne Variante zur Höllklamm .....Eichelberg ist erst auf dem Rückweg dran. Pass aber auf ist alles noch sehr glitschig am Eichelberg, besonders an den steilen Stellen...war heute mit Georg dort.*


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2009)

So, war ne geile kleine Runde heut mit super Aussicht, leckerem Kaffee und super Erfahrungen mit meinem neuen Schatzi! Nein, ned da Andi!






Der Trailking beim Anflug zur U.g.Klamm!






Schätzeleinnn!!!!






Endgeile Aussicht!






Bitte beachten: KEIN ESSEN!!!


----------



## iTom (17. Mai 2009)

Wir müssen uns recht knapp verfehlt haben, die Räder im Hintergrund in Bild2, standen auch dort, als ich dort oben war. Vielleicht waren die Beiden einfach nur recht lange gesessen, kann auch sein. 
Wie aber Andi bereits gestern meinte, waren die Trails recht matschig. Ich hatte heute fast nen Ausritt in die Prärie gemacht, als meine "schlammige Marie" auf einmal quer gestanden ist. Generell hatte ich recht oft nen querstehenden VR 
Es war einfach noch zu nass. Morgen oder Übermorgen dürften die Trails aber wieder klasse sein.

Klasse Rad Kömma auch das eine oder andere mal "Liteviller & Friends" - Touren absolvieren
Welches Rahmenmodell is'n Deins? MK7?

Mein Rad sah noch einen Hauch dreckiger aus, der Muddy Mary sammelt den Schlamm ordentlich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns recht knapp verfehlt haben, die Räder im Hintergrund in Bild2, standen auch dort, als ich dort oben war. Vielleicht waren die Beiden einfach nur recht lange gesessen, kann auch sein.
> Wie aber Andi bereits gestern meinte, waren die Trails recht matschig. Ich hatte heute fast nen Ausritt in die Prärie gemacht, als meine "schlammige Marie" auf einmal quer gestanden ist. Generell hatte ich recht oft nen querstehenden VR
> Es war einfach noch zu nass. Morgen oder Übermorgen dürften die Trails aber wieder klasse sein.
> 
> ...



*Scheint so um Minuten gewesen zu sein.....wir sind ca. 20 min nach 11 Uhr weiter.....
Glaub ich Dir hatte auch einen kurzen Ausritt in der Höllklamm an sonst ging es Besonder nass ist es immer noch da wo überhaut keine Sonne mehr hinkommt am Eichelberg ,auf der Kasernenseite*


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns recht knapp verfehlt haben, die Räder im Hintergrund in Bild2, standen auch dort, als ich dort oben war. Vielleicht waren die Beiden einfach nur recht lange gesessen, kann auch sein.
> Wie aber Andi bereits gestern meinte, waren die Trails recht matschig. Ich hatte heute fast nen Ausritt in die Prärie gemacht, als meine "schlammige Marie" auf einmal quer gestanden ist. Generell hatte ich recht oft nen querstehenden VR
> Es war einfach noch zu nass. Morgen oder Übermorgen dürften die Trails aber wieder klasse sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2009)

*Mittwoch Nachmittag oder Donnerstag sucht euch raus Jungs wieder eine Runde Homerunn....*


----------



## votecoli (18. Mai 2009)

Ich streck mal vorsichtig die Hand für Donnerstag Nachmittag! Is ja Papatag


----------



## iTom (19. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mich morgen NaMi auf den Weg machen, mein Runde (Trail/Freeride) drehen. 
Wenn es klappt werden es ~1000hm/~3h sein.
Start: vorraussichtlich um 15Uhr an GBZ-Haltestelle. (sicherheitshalber bis 14.45Uhr ins Forum schauen)

Wer Interesse daran haben sollte, kann sich ja einklinken.


----------



## iTom (20. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen NaMi auf den Weg machen, mein Runde (Trail/Freeride) drehen.
> Wenn es klappt werden es ~1000hm/~3h sein.
> Start: vorraussichtlich um 15Uhr an GBZ-Haltestelle. (sicherheitshalber bis 14.45Uhr ins Forum schauen)
> 
> Wer Interesse daran haben sollte, kann sich ja einklinken.



14.30Uhr gehts los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. Mai 2009)

Was geht morgen?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was geht morgen?



Gute Frage......wünsch Dir was


----------



## votecoli (20. Mai 2009)

Hhm, bin morgen früh beim Reiten! Ich denk so gegen 14.00 Uhr wär ich frei!


----------



## iTom (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit. Bin deshalb heute gefahren. Die Trails waren meist noch recht glitschig
Die Steilhänge sind ebenfall noch glitschig. Dürfte aber, wenn es zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr regnet, morgen schon wesentlich besser sein. Mir ist auf jeden Fall heute der VR weggerutscht. Hab den Trail dann mim Hosenboden freigeräumt

Ein Bremsscheiben-Tattoo war heute auch mal fällig. 

Merke: Niemals ein HR zwischen die Beine nehmen um den Sattel wieder hochzustellen, wenn Du vorher eine bremsige Abfahrt hattest

Z.Glück gab es ja überall kühlen feuchten Schlamm im Wald Anstatt eine Verschnaufpause einfach ne "Fango"-Pause


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ein Bremsscheiben-Tattoo war heute auch mal fällig.
> 
> Merke: Niemals ein HR zwischen die Beine nehmen um den Sattel wieder hochzustellen, wenn Du vorher eine bremsige Abfahrt hattest



gut und was wars ich biete Martha und Windcutter........


----------



## iTom (20. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> gut und was wars ich biete Martha und Windcutter........



Recht unspektakulär ne Avid Juicy Ultimate

Mal gespannt wann ich meinen neuen LRS montieren kann, bzw. erst mal die Pike dranschrauben. Steckachse hurra


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2009)

Iiiiccchhh haaassssse daaaaasss Weeettteerrr!
Haaalllo heut ist Papatag!!!!


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Recht unspektakulär ne Avid Juicy Ultimate
> 
> Mal gespannt wann ich meinen neuen LRS montieren kann, bzw. erst mal die Pike dranschrauben. Steckachse hurra


 

Tom, auf die Erfahrung mit den Steckachsen bin ich auch gespannt! Unbedingt berichten! Warst du mit der Fox unzufrieden weil du auf die Pike umsteigst?


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Iiiiccchhh haaassssse daaaaasss Weeettteerrr!
> Haaalllo heut ist Papatag!!!!



Binn raus heute...saumäsig Kopfschmerzen vom Wetter....


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tom, auf die Erfahrung mit den Steckachsen bin ich auch gespannt! Unbedingt berichten! Warst du mit der Fox unzufrieden weil du auf die Pike umsteigst?



Nee, die Fox ist schon super. Da das Einsatzgebiet und Fahrweise meinerseits etwas ruppiger wird bzw. geworden ist und ich beim  Körpergewicht auch etwas expandiert  habe und ich mit dem leichten LRS ein ungutes Gefühl bekomme, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, etwas "spurtreueres" zuzulegen
Das ganze Rad wird allerdings etwas schwerer werden Mehr oder weniger S3-stabiler

Im Großen und Ganzen habe ich für mein usprüngliches Einsatzgebiet die Wahl treffen müssen ob nun hauptsächlich "Kraichgau" oder andere Gebiete wie Schwarzwald od. Pfalz. Die Wahl fiel auf Kraichgau und somit auf "All-Mountain".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (21. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Nee, die Fox ist schon super. Da das Einsatzgebiet und Fahrweise meinerseits etwas ruppiger wird bzw. geworden ist und ich beim Körpergewicht auch etwas expandiert  habe und ich mit dem leichten LRS ein ungutes Gefühl bekomme, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, etwas "spurtreueres" zuzulegen.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2009)

@Andi: Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, meine Dame ist auch schon den ganzen Tag Migräne geplagt...

@Tom: Ja das mit den leichten Teilen und schwerem Körper kenn ich. Ich wieg ja fahrfertig über 100 Kilo und hab grad mit meiner xtr Bremse ein ungutes Gefühl (Mir schwebt die Avid Code vor! Mit meiner 4-Kolben xt bin ich super zufrieden!). Mein xtr Laufradsatz macht bisher einen guten Eindruck, wobei ich von deiner Fahrweise auch noch weit weg bin!


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> iTom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nee, die Fox ist schon super. Da das Einsatzgebiet und Fahrweise meinerseits etwas ruppiger wird bzw. geworden ist und ich beim Körpergewicht auch etwas expandiert  habe und ich mit dem leichten LRS ein ungutes Gefühl bekomme, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, etwas "spurtreueres" zuzulegen.
> ...


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi: Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, meine Dame ist auch schon den ganzen Tag Migräne geplagt...
> 
> @Tom: Ja das mit den leichten Teilen und schwerem Körper kenn ich. Ich wieg ja fahrfertig über 100 Kilo und hab grad mit meiner xtr Bremse ein ungutes Gefühl (Mir schwebt die Avid Code vor! Mit meiner 4-Kolben xt bin ich super zufrieden!). Mein xtr Laufradsatz macht bisher einen guten Eindruck, wobei ich von deiner Fahrweise auch noch weit weg bin!



Für mich waren für die Bremse folgende Eigenschaften wichtig:
-Breiter Hebel, damit man so lange wie möglich einen Finger beim Bremsen am Hebel lassen kann ohne ein unangenehmes Gefühl zu verspüren
-genügend Bremskraft, für lange Abfahrten und dabei noch ne Reserve zu haben. Am VR ne 200er Scheibe bei ~75 Kg Körpergewicht.
-genügend Bissigkeit (mit den organischen Belägen).
-Leichtes Material, da ursprünglich für meinen AM-Einsatz ausreichend.

Die bisherigen Magurabremsen, die ich gefahren bin, hatten immer schmale Hebel...
Aber zuverlässig und wartungsarm waren Diese.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2009)

*nächste Ausfahrt am Sonntag zwischen 9 oder 10 Uhr......*kann leider nur Vormittags.


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *nächste Ausfahrt am Sonntag zwischen 8 oder 9 Uhr......*kann leider nur Vormittags.



Was ist denn mit Dir los? 8Uhr?

Das Wetter scheint recht gut zu werden. Wenn nicht dazwischen kommt, wäre ich um 9Uhr dabei.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Mai 2009)

achso ich hatte gedacht^^, deswegen:

Zitat von *votecoli* 

 
_Tom, auf die Erfahrung mit den Steckachsen bin ich auch gespannt! Unbedingt berichten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Warst du mit der Fox unzufrieden weil du auf die Pike umsteigst?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


___________________
._


----------



## votecoli (22. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *nächste Ausfahrt am Sonntag zwischen 9 oder 10 Uhr......*kann leider nur Vormittags.


 

Würd ich mir auch freischaufeln!


----------



## andi1969 (22. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Dir los? 8Uhr?
> 
> Das Wetter scheint recht gut zu werden. Wenn nicht dazwischen kommt, wäre ich um 9Uhr dabei.



tom zwischen 9 und 10....steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (23. Mai 2009)

Hey Säcke, morgen 9,15 Uhr Herz´l Tankstelle?


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> morgen 9,15 Uhr


----------



## andi1969 (23. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


>



Heul doch Speedy


----------



## andi1969 (23. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Säcke, morgen 9,15 Uhr Herz´l Tankstelle?



*So 9.15 am Sonntag an der Shell Tankstelle in Heidelsheim.....eine Runde CC Tour mit Trails ......*


----------



## iTom (23. Mai 2009)

Heute waren auf jeden Fall beste Trail-Verhältnisse. Steilhang ließ sich auch super fahren. Untergrund bei den Spitzkehren ist auch i.O. gewesen. Wenn es bis morgen früh nicht regnet werde ich mich morgen dort wieder vergnügen. Macht Spass mim neuen LRS. 
Ist schön spurstabil und das noch ohne Steckachse Allerdings habe ich nen Tinitus bekommen mit der Hope-HR-Nabe Die ist recht laut. Ne Fahrradklingel erübrigt sich somit


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Heul doch Speedy



och warum? ich werde gemütlich Frühstücken und irgendwann Nachmittags fahren, bis dahin haben die Frühaufsteher sämtliche Zecken und Äste von den Trails weggeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (23. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> och warum? ich werde gemütlich Frühstücken und irgendwann Nachmittags fahren, bis dahin haben die Frühaufsteher sämtliche Zecken und Äste von den Trails weggeräumt



Nachmittags pahhh:

Schau dir mal die Wettervorhersage an


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Nachmittags pahhh:
> Schau dir mal die Wettervorhersage an



für dem Fall tritt plan B, Kino


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....eine Runde CC Tour  ......*



... Pussy.


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Nachmittags pahhh:
> Schau dir mal die Wettervorhersage an



so und was lernen wir daraus, Spätaufsteher kriegen das bessere Wetter, so ich mache mich jetzt fertig für eine sonnige Tour


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so und was lernen wir daraus, Spätaufsteher kriegen das bessere Wetter, so ich mache mich jetzt fertig für eine sonnige Tour



Günter, ich muß Dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe keine einzige Zecke gesehen heute morgen.
Ich denke die hatten alle noch geschlafen. Vielleicht werden sie dann wach, wenn Du Dich auf den Trails aufhälst, also irgendwann später halt


----------



## votecoli (24. Mai 2009)

Ja heut morgen war richtig gut! Keine Zecken, nicht zuviel Sonne das man einen an der Waffel kriegt, und keine Touristen! Kurz, genial!


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja heut morgen war richtig gut! Keine Zecken, nicht zuviel Sonne das man einen an der Waffel kriegt, und keine Touristen! Kurz, genial!



Wo habt ihr euch rumgetrieben heute?


----------



## votecoli (24. Mai 2009)

Michael- und Eichelberg! Sind an den Steilhängen vorbei und haben wahrscheinlich nur noch deine Staubwolken und Bremsspuren gesehen. War so gegen 11.00 Uhr. Als wir um kurz nach zehn auf der Aussichtsplattform waren haben wir noch den Rettungshubschrauber landen sehen!


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2009)

hu Jungs,

wie bekomme ich das nerven aufreißende Gequietsche meiner Bremsen weg? es ist echt laut.  Helfen nur neue Bremsbeläge?


----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2009)

Was für eine Bremse hast du denn? Die Avid Sinterbeläge (die original verbaut werden) sind bekannt dafür, dass sie speziell bei Feuchtigkeit extrem quietschen können. Da hilft eigentlich nur der Austausch gegen organische Beläge. Wenn die Bremse auch im Trockenen quitscht ist meistens die Montage nicht ideal. Alle Schrauben auf Drehmoment überprüfen, ggf. Bremsaufnahme planfräsen lassen und Unterlegscheiben unter den Schraubenköpfen können da helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was für eine Bremse hast du denn?



Was für beläge eingebaut sind, weiss ich leider nicht, es sind noch die Originale.  Die Bremsen sind Avid Juicy 3 w/ 160mm

Quietschen tun sie immer, ein üble Hochton.


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre auch organische Beläge in der Juicy. Im Trockenen, kein Quietschen, aber wenn die Scheiben etwas feucht werden, dann aber...Ist dann quasi ein Klingelersatz
Und wenn die Beläger etwas weit runter sind, dann neigen sie auch eher zum Quietschen. ...und "Stottern"


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist dann quasi ein Klingelersatz



bei mir grenz es schon an Ruhestörung 

Kann man eigentlich sehen wie weit die Beläge runtergefahren sind ohne die Bremsanlage aussereinander nehmen / Entlüften  zu müssen?


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Mai 2009)

Grob kannst dus meistens schon sehn wenn du oben reinschaust nachdem du dein Vorder- oder Hinterrad ausgebaut hast. Aber wenn dus genau haben willst einfach schnell Schrauben raus und aufpassen das die unterlegsscheiben sowie diese kleinen federn die da sind nicht rausfliegen und beläge rausmachen. Meine machen im Nassen auch immer Ring..ring..ring^^ Sind aber Oro K18


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... Pussy.



*pöööh Bergaufschnecke*


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bei mir grenz es schon an Ruhestörung
> 
> Kann man eigentlich sehen wie weit die Beläge runtergefahren sind ohne die Bremsanlage aussereinander nehmen / Entlüften  zu müssen?



.....schon mal dran gedacht das die Beläge verglast sein könnten..soviel KM hast ja noch nicht runter oder.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bei mir grenz es schon an Ruhestörung
> 
> Kann man eigentlich sehen wie weit die Beläge runtergefahren sind ohne die Bremsanlage aussereinander nehmen / Entlüften  zu müssen?



Meine Avids quitschen auch wie Sau. Allerdings nur wenn sie nass sind. Im trockenen Zustand ist sie leise.

Den Vorschlag von Andi würde ich mal prüfen. Ist mir auch bei der Avid mal passiert. Frag mich nicht warum. Das Problem hatte ich mit der 525 am Proceed noch nie, und die müssen wesentlich mehr mitmachen.


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....schon mal dran gedacht das die Beläge verglast sein könnten..soviel KM hast ja noch nicht runter oder.....



~ 1000 km schätze ich mal.


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Mai 2009)

ui..1000km meine waren nach 600 komplett unten. Gut kommt drauf an ob du organische hast oder solche mit metallpartikel drin. Aber ich schätzte es  wird höchste Zeit die Beläge zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ui..1000km meine waren nach 600 komplett unten. Gut kommt drauf an ob du organische hast oder solche mit metallpartikel drin. Aber ich schätzte es wird höchste Zeit die Beläge zu tauschen.


 

Hhhmmm, meine Koolstop an der xt heben jetzt schon weit über 1500km. Sollte ich noch mehr Bremsen?


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Mai 2009)

..klar kommt es immer auf die Fahrweiße an, aber 1500km sind schon sehr viel. Im Durchschnitt sagt man alle 3-6 Monate ist ein Wechsel fällig.
Nimm sie einfach mal raus..!


----------



## votecoli (25. Mai 2009)

Hab graad Service gemacht! Die heben noch dicke! Ich glaub ich muß schneller fahren!


----------



## Mathias7D (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Speedygonzales,

fahre seit Jahren schon Avid Scheibenbremsen (3, 7, Ultimate) und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die mal nicht gepfiffen haben. An meinem Taurine hab ich hinten und vorne organische Beläge (KoolStop) drauf, aber das Quietschen ist nicht wegzubekommen..

Naja eigentlich will ich das ja nicht,... so hören mich wenigstens alle, wenn ich von hinten anfahre 

Gruß Mathias


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ..klar kommt es immer auf die Fahrweiße an, aber 1500km sind schon sehr viel. Im Durchschnitt sagt man alle 3-6 Monate ist ein Wechsel fällig.
> Nimm sie einfach mal raus..!



Wer sagt das? Da spielen so viele Faktoren mit, dass eine derart pauschale Aussage nicht möglich ist. Hier nur mal ein paar aufgezählt:

- Bremsbelag-Material
- Bremsscheibenmodel
- Bremsverhalten des Fahrers
- Gewicht des Fahrers
- ...

Einfach die Beläge anschauen. Wer nicht erkennt, ob ein Belag runter ist, muss zum Optiker.


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Mai 2009)

Das sagt die Bike im Artikel : Die Große Werkstattserie Teil 1 02/08..meine orginalen Formular Beläge waren nach 3 Monaten komplett unten ( ca.650km). Und ich wiege nur 55kg und mein Fahrstil ist stark auf Bremsen ausgelegt

__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Das sagt die Bike im Artikel : Die Große Werkstattserie Teil 1 02/08..meine orginalen Formular Beläge waren nach 3 Monaten komplett unten ( ca.650km). Und ich wiege nur 55kg und mein Fahrstil ist stark auf Bremsen ausgelegt
> 
> __________________



Wer bremst verliert ...an Bodenkontakt-Erfahrung

Meine Juicy-Beläge halten auch nicht so sehr lange. Auf jeden Fall auch keine 1TKM. Dafür ist die Bremsleistung sehr schön


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wer bremst verliert



wer nicht bremst ist eindeutig zu langsam unterwegs


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2009)

*After Work Ride.....da das Wetter morgen trocken werden soll, kleiner Homerunn von Heidelsheim aus Richtung Bruchsal und Eichelberg.
Ab 19 Uhr bei mir vor der Bude Abfahrt.....
Bitte um Handzeichen*


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## votecoli (27. Mai 2009)

@Andi: Bin dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi: Bin dabei!!!!!!!



Gehts auch früher Olli????..da sich keiner gemeldet hatte hab ich noch was mit georg aus gemacht....


----------



## votecoli (27. Mai 2009)

Geht klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iTom (27. Mai 2009)

Wann seid ihr am Eichelberg? Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich regierungstechnisch fahren kann nicht oder ob es zeitl. überhaupt klappen würde.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr am Eichelberg? Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich regierungstechnisch fahren kann nicht oder ob es zeitl. überhaupt klappen würde.



*denke nicht vor 18 Uhr am Eichelberg Tom und auch nur im Bereich hinter der Kaserne, weil wir noch eine Wegbeschreibung abfahren......

Ach ich war mal im Steinbruch..jaja endlich gefunden aber zum fahren ist da nichts ....*


----------



## iTom (27. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *denke nicht vor 18 Uhr am Eichelberg Tom und auch nur im Bereich hinter der Kaserne, weil wir noch eine Wegbeschreibung abfahren......
> *


*

Mmhhh, wäre schon etwas spät für mich.




			Ach ich war mal im Steinbruch..jaja endlich gefunden aber zum fahren ist da nichts ....

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
wahrscheinlich nur zum droppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich nur zum droppen



*ne nur zum fußen.....fahrbar war da echt nichts*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen!
Würde mich auch mal wieder in den heimischen Wäldern bewegen.
Wer hat lust Morgen und/oder am Montag????


----------



## votecoli (28. Mai 2009)

Mojn Bil! Wann haste denn angedacht zu fahren?


----------



## votecoli (28. Mai 2009)

Irgendjemand heut Abend zeit und Lust zu na "After work" Runde?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Mai 2009)

Habe morgen von 09:00-17:00 frei...........
Am Montag habe ich den ganzen Tag eigendlich nichts vor so das ich zeitlich unabhängig bin.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Irgendjemand heut Abend zeit und Lust zu na "After work" Runde?



*Heut ned hab irgendwie sau mäßig Muskelkater.......Morgen gerne wieder ..bin auch tätigkeitslos Morgen!!!!

Ach und Aldi hat ultraleichte Funktionsjacken(95g), haben fatale ähnlichkeit mit Tune Federkleid......für 13 Euro kein schlechter Deal.*


----------



## votecoli (28. Mai 2009)

Also morgen früh wär ich auch verfügbar! Montag weiß ich noch ned! War heut mit dem Junior unterwegs aber es is irgendwie eklig draußen! Ja die Jacken hab ich auch gesehen!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Freitag 10:00 am Herzel????
Oder macht ein gegen Vorschlag!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Freitag 10:00 am Herzel????
> Oder macht ein gegen Vorschlag!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Gegenvorschlag ....um 10 Uhr an der Shell Tankstelle ....uihh da muss ich mich ja beeilen sind ja nur noch 90minuten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (29. Mai 2009)

Uaaaa,, moooooorgeeeennnn!!! Wie was wann wo! Och nee. Sagen wir lieber um 10.00 Uhr an der großen Kreuzung im Heidelsheim! Boa, bin ich noch müd!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Mai 2009)

Suche Euch so um die 10:00 in der näheren Umgebung
 vom REAL


----------



## votecoli (29. Mai 2009)

So Mädels, hier die schönen Bilder zu dieser wunderschön sonnigen Tour heute!







Man beachte bitte das kanadische Lapierre! Da gabs nur eine handvoll!


----------



## iTom (31. Mai 2009)

Morgen früh um 9Uhr werde ich wieder meine Runde fahren.
Start: P+R GBZ-Haltestelle
Dauer: 2,5h
Hm: ~800Hm
Strecke: ~19Km
Streckeninhalt: steht i.d. Beschreibung unter dem Profil:


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2009)

*Werd heut auch noch unterwegs sein.... schau um 12 nochmal rein wer also Lust hat*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. Juni 2009)

Oh, schade.

Zu spät gesehen. Ich bin kurz vor dreiviertel elf kurzentschlossen auf Tour gegangen. Und ich hab' all die schönen Trails am Eichelberg gefunden... Leider bin ich nicht alle gefahren, die Serpentinen des Zick-Zack-Wegs sind im Moment noch etwas zu viel für mich. Dafür bin ich den Trail beim Naturfreundehaus (da wo uns Tom das letzte Mal begegnet ist) ohne absetzen runter.

@Eike: Die absenkbare Sattelstütze ist geniol! Man muss sich zwar etwas daran gewöhnen, v. a. an's wieder Hochstellen. Und von dem Spiel merkt man auf Tour nix.

Nächstes Wochenende wird es bei mir wohl leider nichts mit einer gemeinsamen Brasilianer-Tour werden, bin voll verplant mit Geburtstagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Juni 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende wird es bei mir wohl leider nichts mit einer gemeinsamen Brasilianer-Tour werden, bin voll verplant mit Geburtstagen.



 Wie oft bist Du denn geboren?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie oft bist Du denn geboren?



So als multiple Persönlichkeit... keine Ahnung.

Aber es sind zum Glück Burzeltage zu denen ich nur ein Geschenk mitbringen muss (und Hunger!!!).

Wobei das wieder der drahtig-ausgemergelten Erscheinung meines sportlich-gestählten Astralkörpers schadet.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Oh, schade.
> 
> Zu spät gesehen. Ich bin kurz vor dreiviertel elf kurzentschlossen auf Tour gegangen. Und ich hab' all die schönen Trails am Eichelberg gefunden... Leider bin ich nicht alle gefahren, die Serpentinen des Zick-Zack-Wegs sind im Moment noch etwas zu viel für mich. Dafür bin ich den Trail beim Naturfreundehaus (da wo uns Tom das letzte Mal begegnet ist) ohne absetzen runter.



*War nicht am Eichelberg aber hab 2 neue Trails entdeckt.....Im Hexenwäldchen können wir ein Trail Dribble fahren.....und am Grillplatz in Heidelsheim hab ich Durstmans Fluchttrail entdeckt*


----------



## votecoli (1. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *War nicht am Eichelberg aber hab 2 neue Trails entdeckt.....Im Hexenwäldchen können wir ein Trail Dribble fahren.....und am Grillplatz in Heidelsheim hab ich Durstmans Fluchttrail entdeckt*


 
Ich schwörs, das macht der!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2009)

Geht heut mittag oder morgen früh was?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geht heut mittag oder morgen früh was?


 
Heute: aber nicht vor 17:30!


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2009)

Sorry, is zu spät! Da muß ich schon wieder am Herd stehen!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juni 2009)

*.....vieleicht um 17 Uhr wenn georg ausgang bekommt.....ist aber noch nicht sicher.
Sach mal am WOE wo solls den hin gehen*


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....vieleicht um 17 Uhr wenn georg ausgang bekommt.....ist aber noch nicht sicher.*
> *Sach mal am WOE wo solls den hin gehen*


 

Is mir leider auch zu spät! Muß spätestens um 18.00 Uhr anfangen kochen! (Das mit am Herd stehen war kein Witz). Morgen früh wär ich noch verfügbar!? 
Am Wochenende bin ich noch total im unklaren (Wahl u. Fronleichnam!). Im Moment siehts eher schlecht für was größeres aus! Wettertechnisch übrigens auch! Vielleicht aber was kürzeres in der heimischen Umgebung!

Mach mich jetzt dann auf die Socken Richtung Eichel- und Michaelsberg! Ruhige Runde CC! Wer Lust hat.........!


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2009)

Ich schau unterwegs mal ins Netz falls noch einer startet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Juni 2009)

Morgen Früh arbeiten, Freitag Ruhepause für die Beine da ich am WE nach Südtirol fahre (schon wieder vergessen, naja in deinem Alter).
Vom Wetter her hast Du rech, Vorhersage überall schlecht.
Mal sehn ob ich bike oder Ski fahre?


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, das mit dem Alter war auch schon ein Thema mit meinem Junior und Andi! Nein deine Tour hab ich nicht vergessen! Wünsch dir so oder so einfach eine schöne Zeit!
Hab heut übrigens unser Holz bezahlt


----------



## iTom (3. Juni 2009)

@Andi
Hab übrigens mein Sram-Kettenschloss gefunden. War noch im Original-Versandkarton hinter der Verpackungslasche

Mal schauen ob ich morgen Nachmittag gegen 15Uhr oder ähnlich meine Runde drehen kann. Kopf ist willig, Fleisch momentan etwas Schwach
David gegen Goliath = Kind gegen Erwachsenen


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @Andi
> Hab übrigens mein Sram-Kettenschloss gefunden. War noch im Original-Versandkarton hinter der Verpackungslasche
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich morgen Nachmittag gegen 15Uhr oder ähnlich meine Runde drehen kann. Kopf ist willig, Fleisch momentan etwas Schwach
> David gegen Goliath = Kind gegen Erwachsenen



*Naja ... das neue geht hoffentlich nicht auf.....bin so ab 13.30 am Eichelberg zum üben.*


----------



## votecoli (4. Juni 2009)

@iTom: Du weißt ja wer bei David und Goliath gewonnen hat! Aber keine Sorge, es wird bald besser

Sagt mal, ich war heut am Wattkopf etc. unterwegs. Der SM Trail startet an einem Wildschweingehege und führt dann immer unter den Überlandleitungen runter bis ca. zur Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Juni 2009)

jo, geht fast bis zur Quelle. Du kommst Genau bei der Wegvergabelung raus wo man recht zur Quelle hoch kommt. erhat 5 Abschnitte kann man sagen , weil immer Wege dazwischen sind.


----------



## votecoli (4. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> jo, geht fast bis zur Quelle. Du kommst Genau bei der Wegvergabelung raus wo man recht zur Quelle hoch kommt. erhat 5 Abschnitte kann man sagen , weil immer Wege dazwischen sind.


 
Aha vielen Dank! War da heut mit dem Junior!


----------



## iTom (4. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aha vielen Dank! War da heut mit dem Junior!
> 
> foddo...



Tust den Kleinen schon verziehen

Immer diese Downhiller-Zucht


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aha vielen Dank! War da heut mit dem Junior!



*soll ich mal fragen wer schneller war* Luke oder Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (4. Juni 2009)

Na super, ihr könntet wenigstens zu mir halten! Ich dachte wir probieren halt mal was anderes und haben Wattkopf Bismarkturm und eben SM angefahren. War eigentlich auch gut fahrbar. Was Luke nicht geheuer war ist er halt runtergelaufen/rutscht. Der is echt pflegeleicht und pfinzt sich nicht ins Komma.
Aber mal was anderes. Da es ja vielleicht auch andere aus der Umgebung gibt die im Forum suchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259985&page=57

Was meint ihr? Umziehen!!!


----------



## votecoli (4. Juni 2009)

Ach Andi, wär Sonntag morgen machbar? Meine Regierung muß Am Fronleichnamumzug spielen, dann hätt ich Ausgang!


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach Andi, wär Sonntag morgen machbar? Meine Regierung muß Am Fronleichnamumzug spielen, dann hätt ich Ausgang!



*Jo am Sonntag Morgen hab ich auch Zeit...wo solls den hingehen*


----------



## iTom (4. Juni 2009)

Am So morgen wird es sehr sehr schalammig sein, nach dem Regen vom Samstag...


----------



## iTom (4. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach Andi, wär Sonntag morgen machbar? Meine Regierung muß Am Fronleichnamumzug spielen, dann hätt ich Ausgang!



Um wieviel Uhr habt ihr da was angesetzt?

...vergesst aber nicht die nächsten Staatsverschuldner zu wählen..


----------



## votecoli (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich hätt mal so gegen 10.00 Uhr angedacht. Da kann noch jeder bis in die Puppen ausschlafen! Wo s hingeht is mir egal. Tom hat wohl recht das es vom Wetter abhängt. Wenns regnet bleibt "Liv" eh im trockenen. Aber ob Fahrtraining Sinn macht wenns glitschig is? Andi! Ansonsten fand ich das ne gute Idee.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich hätt mal so gegen 10.00 Uhr angedacht. Da kann noch jeder bis in die Puppen ausschlafen! Wo s hingeht is mir egal. Tom hat wohl recht das es vom Wetter abhängt. Wenns regnet bleibt "Liv" eh im trockenen. Aber ob Fahrtraining Sinn macht wenns glitschig is? Andi! Ansonsten fand ich das ne gute Idee.!



War heute auch E-/ und M-Berg unterwegs. Der Boden ist recht trocken. Falls es nur morgen früh regnen sollte, dürfte der Boden das Wasser aufnehmen, so dass die Trails mehr oder weniger gut sein werden. Evtl. sogar die Steilhänge. Ich werde wohl, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, um ~9Uhr
am GBZ-Parkplatz losfahrn. Ansonsten bekomme ich "meine" Runde zeitlich nicht hin. Muß anschließend kochen...
Je nachdem ob jemand um 9 mitfährt, würde es wahrscheinlich auch für ein paar Technikübungen reichen bei den Spitzkehren Sofern der Boden es nach dem Regen zulassen würde.


----------



## iTom (6. Juni 2009)

So wie es morgen früh aussieht, lt. Wetterarsch, dürfte es regnen. Ich werde es vom Regen abhängig machen, ob ich um 9Uhr fahre, oder doch erst um 14.30Uhr NaMi.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich hätt mal so gegen 10.00 Uhr angedacht. Da kann noch jeder bis in die Puppen ausschlafen! Wo s hingeht is mir egal. Tom hat wohl recht das es vom Wetter abhängt. Wenns regnet bleibt "Liv" eh im trockenen. Aber ob Fahrtraining Sinn macht wenns glitschig is? Andi! Ansonsten fand ich das ne gute Idee.!



*Denk nicht das es glitschig wird ( der Boden war knochentrocken)...außer es regnet noch heute Nacht.
Wir fahren aber am besten per Auto zum GBZ Parkplatz, falls unerwarteter  weise es noch morgen Früh regnen sollte.....*


----------



## votecoli (7. Juni 2009)

Also für heut morgen bin ich raus. Hat ja die ganze Nacht zwar leicht aber anhaltent geregnet! Vielleicht gegen Später!


----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2009)

Ich peile 14.30 - 15 Uhr an... Bei uns hatte es zwar immer stoßweise, aber dafür heftig, geregnet...


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2009)

Ok ihr beiden.....wenns mich noch nach drausen zieht, denke auch so um 14-15 Uhr am Big Hole ......


----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2009)

Ich sage mein Vorhaben rückwirkend ab

...und probiere es morgen erneut...15Uhr + evtl. paar Minuten Verspätung


----------



## iTom (9. Juni 2009)

Neuer Versuch. Wer Lust hat kurz per PN melden, damit ich weiß ob ich pünklich sein muß oder nicht:

Morgen 15Uhr

Start: P+R GBZ-Haltestelle
Dauer: 2,5h
Hm: ~800Hm
Strecke: ~19Km
Streckeninhalt: steht i.d. Beschreibung unter dem Profil:






Gestern war der Boden an den Steilhängen etwas zu feucht. Morgen dürften aber gute Verhältnisse herrschen.


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch. Wer Lust hat kurz per PN melden, damit ich weiß ob ich pünklich sein muß oder nicht:
> 
> Morgen 15Uhr
> 
> ...



*na und nass geworden $$$$$eis Wetter aber auch*


----------



## iTom (11. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *na und nass geworden $$$$$eis Wetter aber auch*



Ich bin schon ins Schwitzen gekommen 

Gestern hatte es zwischen 15Uhr u. 18Uhr nicht geregnet gehabt. Der Post war nicht für heute gedacht

Warst Du heute unterwegs? Bin gestern bis auf den schönen Steilhang und die Treppe alles andere gefahren. War alles ganz gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ins Schwitzen gekommen
> 
> Gestern hatte es zwischen 15Uhr u. 18Uhr nicht geregnet gehabt. Der Post war nicht für heute gedacht
> 
> Warst Du heute unterwegs? Bin gestern bis auf den schönen Steilhang und die Treppe alles andere gefahren. War alles ganz gut fahrbar.



*..nö bei dem Wetter...wollte die Bremse am Scott einfahren aber.......es regnet immer dann wenn ich mich auf die Socken machen will
Gestern wär ich gern hab aber zu viel zu tun*


----------



## iTom (11. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..nö bei dem Wetter...wollte die Bremse am Scott einfahren aber.......es regnet immer dann wenn ich mich auf die Socken machen will
> Gestern wär ich gern hab aber zu viel zu tun*



Neue Bremse? Was für Eine?


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Neue Bremse? Was für Eine?



*Juicy 7 Carbon(schau ins Fotoalbum)*


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Juni 2009)

Tag,

Fährt jemand mit mir heute ne Feierabendrunde!?


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Fährt jemand mit mir heute ne Feierabendrunde!?



Warst Du derjenige am Dienstag mit einem Canyon auf dem Michelsberg? (so gegen 18:30 bei der Kapelle)


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juni 2009)

ein Liteville Rahmen ist doch Aldi kram dagegen! noch eine Lefty dazu  







jetzt muss ich vor lauter Zabern die Tastatur putzen 

ich verrate lieber nicht was es kostet


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2009)

Ohh, ist ganz praktisch, da kann man ja während der Fahrt Pommes Frites machen


----------



## votecoli (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, und die Sollbruchstellen sind auch schon definiert!


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Juni 2009)

Leider sieht man nach ner Schlammfahrt aus wie Sau, weil das Unterrohr hält mal gar nix ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, und die Sollbruchstellen sind auch schon definiert!



das glaube ich weniger, der Hersteller gibt lebenslange Garantie auf dem Rahmen!



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Leider sieht man nach ner Schlammfahrt aus wie Sau, weil das Unterrohr hält mal gar nix ab.



das erhört den Poserfaktor ungemein


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Juni 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Leider sieht man nach ner Schlammfahrt aus wie Sau, weil das Unterrohr hält mal gar nix ab.



Vielleicht auch net, da sich das Schlammgemenge sehr gut mit dem Gitter  verbindet. Wenn's dann getrocknet ist, wird der Rahmen auch stabiler! (Lehmbau = neue umweltfreundliche Technologie oder besser Bio-Fully)



Waldgeist


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2009)

Die Rohre kann man auch später mal in Lockenwicklerrollen aufteilen, für die Hardcore-MTB-Dauerwellen-Fetischisten


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Rohre kann man auch später mal in Lockenwicklerrollen aufteilen, für die Hardcore-MTB-Dauerwellen-Fetischisten



bäh! da nehme ich mein Hamster im Käfig mit auf Tour


----------



## Stegi... (17. Juni 2009)

hey...
bin ganz ganz neu hier...
xD

fahre sau gern dirt und dh
fahre auch sehr viel auf`m michaels berg
mit freunden,

aber den ultimativen weg,
habe ich glaub ich noch nicht gefunden...

würde mich sehr sehr arg über wge freuen...
ich weiß,sie sind schwer zu erklären,
aber ich bitte um eure hilfe
(bin 14 jahre)
(scott voltage YZ 2)
(aber wie gesagt fahre mit diesem auch downhill)
xD xD xD
danke schun mol im vorraus...


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> hey...
> bin ganz ganz neu hier...
> xD
> 
> ...



Wenn man von der Kapelle den Schotterweg runter fährt, ist in der ersten Kurve eine Hinweistafel zur Natur. Daneben geht ein Weg runter. Mit viel Geschick, kann man den kleinen Hang als "Kicker" (oder wie das auch immer genannt wird) verwenden, um ein wenig zu springen. Das was dahinter ist, kann man allerdings schlecht einsehen...Vielleicht ist das was für Dich. 

Ansonsten gibt es auf so manchen schmalen Wegen (Eichelberg) auch so kleine Rampen zum springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (17. Juni 2009)

ja bin ich auch schun runter gefahren,sind doch immer schlangenlinien???

bei einem weg bauen wir jetzt noch en paar kicks ein,
einen kick haben wir schun,
der weg isch au ganz ok,aber sau schwer zu erklären,
geht durch ale wanderwege,
zwischendrin isch en baum umgefallen, ca. 190 cm hoch muss man sich dann hald imma ducken,
und weiter unten war mal ein weg der verwüstet vun
stadt arbeitern wurde...
und wir ham den dann aufgeräumt und en 
eigenen weg durch gemacht xD...

danke tzrotzdem....
voll geil des forum...


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juni 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> ja bin ich auch schun runter gefahren,sind doch immer schlangenlinien???
> 
> bei einem weg bauen wir jetzt noch en paar kicks ein,
> einen kick haben wir schun,
> ...




Keine Kicker direkt in die Wegen bauen da fahre auch noch anderer Biker Jungs.....anscheinend meint der Kleine den TOMTOM Trail.
Da ist neuerdings so ein Kicker....


----------



## Stegi... (17. Juni 2009)

haja habe wir ja ned.. wir
habe sie rechts vum normalen weg gebaut
wir haben sie extra rechts gebaut, weil der förster uns drauf angesprochen hatte...
tomtom weg xD...^^
da isch doch so en baumstamm so etwa wie gesagt 190 cm hoch

und da musst du oder müsssen sie immer grad aus fahren da irgenwann kommt ein ganz dünner weg,den haben wir neu *gesäubert*
lg stegi


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juni 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> haja habe wir ja ned.. wir
> habe sie rechts vum normalen weg gebaut
> wir haben sie extra rechts gebaut, weil der förster uns drauf angesprochen hatte...
> tomtom weg xD...^^
> ...



Ich weiß..... ist auch gut so nicht das sich noch jemand abschießt....und noch viel spass dabei
Kleiner Tipp .....ich/ wir kenn( en) mich/ uns aus im Wald da sind noch ganz andere Trails am Eichelberg......
Stimmt das letzte Drittel von TOMTOM ist wieder befahrbar....gute Arbeit Jungs


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...
> Stimmt das letzte Drittel von TOMTOM ist wieder befahrbar....gute Arbeit Jungs



Ist damit die Senke gemeint, die wir mal gefahren sind?


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist damit die Senke gemeint, die wir mal gefahren sind?



*nein ist wieder fahrbar ,auf dem alten Weg nur etwas um die Baumkrone rum....*


----------



## Stegi... (18. Juni 2009)

ja...
besser ging es ned....^^
ein paar stöcke stehen zwar noch raus
aber wir sind durchaus zufrieden,
wollen den weg nur noch benennen ^^

würde mich über sehr viele befahrer freuen 
=)   lg stegi


----------



## Stegi... (22. Juni 2009)

super,grad als wir auf``m eichelberg waren,
musste es anfangen zu pissen...

alles dreckig
schun langnemme so durchgenässt und
durchgedreckt gewesen...
tomtom war richtig schlecht
befahrebar,auch schun mal
tomtom im regen runtergefahren?
übelster sch***

aber schön matschig xD


----------



## votecoli (22. Juni 2009)

Hhm, war heut um kurz nach sieben auch aufm Tomtom. Ging aber ganz gut trotz Nobbys. Oben wars zum Teil noch schmierig aber spätestens nach dem Hochsitz und eurem Kicker konnte mans wieder gut laufen lassen! Hatte mit meinen Reifen heut viel mehr Probleme bergauf! Da is der gute Nobby bei ein wenig Schlamm echt überfordert obwohl ich bei meiner Liv deutlich aufrechter sitzen bleiben kann!!!!


----------



## Stegi... (22. Juni 2009)

ja...nen freun hatte nen querschlaeger und fiel...abba nix weiteres passiert.blaetter federn gut   wie bist du hochgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (22. Juni 2009)

Kurz nach eurem freigelegten Teil endet der eigentliche Trail. Man kann dann entweder links (Dort führten heut die meisten Spuren hin!) oder rechts Richtung Eichelbergstr. fahren. Nimmt man den rechten Weg kann man nach ein paar Metern wieder rechts abbiegen und wieder ein Stück hochtreppeln. Während dieses Stück im trockenen wenig probleme bereitet bin ich heut aber mit meinen Reifen immer wieder abgerutscht! Bin dann noch kreuz und quer weiter hoch und schließlich auf ein paar Rückegassen abgesoffen! Allerdings waren die Lichtverhältnisse gegen Neun dann super athmosphärisch und haben für die "Ärgernisse" entschädigt!


----------



## Stegi... (22. Juni 2009)

wir fahren meistens die straße hoch...ziemlich unspektakulaer aber mit unsren dirt bikes den buggel nuff ist immer wieer ueberwindung  
wenn der trail doch mal uphill dran ist,dann densattel imma schoen hoch machen,dass es schoen bescheuert aussieht 
 supi und am samstag spedition uns fahrrad schun geputzt un heut nomal so richtig eingesaut...
was schtzt ihr,kommt man in die radgalerie mit dreckigem bike?


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2009)

Versetz Dich doch i.d. Lage des Mechanikers. Würdest Du an nem Rad etwas schrauben wollen, was aussieht wie sau? Ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird der Mechaniker auch nicht so pfleglich damit umgehen. 
Einmal ordenlich mit nem kräftigen Wasserstrahl (kein(!) Dampfdruckreiniger) abspritzen dürfte reichen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> wir fahren meistens die straße hoch...ziemlich unspektakulaer aber mit unsren dirt bikes den buggel nuff ist immer wieer ueberwindung
> wenn der trail doch mal uphill dran ist,dann densattel imma schoen hoch machen,dass es schoen bescheuert aussieht
> supi und am samstag spedition uns fahrrad schun geputzt un heut nomal so richtig eingesaut...
> was schtzt ihr,kommt man in die radgalerie mit dreckigem bike?



Ich würds Rad auch putzen vor der Inspektion. Schon allein weil es mir an Deiner Stelle peinlich wäre, ein dreckiges Rad zum Radhändler zu bringen.

Kleine Tip noch: Versuch mal, einigermaßen die deutsche Rechtschreibung - insbesondere Groß- und Kleinschreibung - in Deine Posts mit einfließen zu lassen. Dadurch sind sie wesentlich angenehmer zu lesen.


----------



## Stegi... (22. Juni 2009)

hab ich mir gedacht 
habeich noch vorgehabt.für die kette spühlmittel und zum schluss sprüh wachs und stink normales kette Öl,oder?


----------



## Stegi... (22. Juni 2009)

ja ich weiß,bin zur zeit an meiner psp im internet da hat man wie beim handy 3buchstaben ist halt immer voll viel arbeit.also moechte  ich mich hiermit fuer meine rechtschreibung entschuldigen    (kann auch keine buchstaben mit zwei punkten drueber schreiben ,ae,oe,ue,


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juni 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Versuch mal, einigermaÃen die deutsche Rechtschreibung - insbesondere GroÃ- und Kleinschreibung



und ich dachte schon, wenn nicht bald ein Spruch in der Richtung kommt, werde ich es persÃ¶nlich nehmen 

@Stegi

google mal etwas, wÃ¼rde mich wundern, wenn es keine MÃ¶glichkeit gibt eine Tastatur an dem GerÃ¤t anzuschlieÃen.

zum Thema Putzen, nimmt einfach ein Eimer heiÃes Wasser, SpÃ¼li rein und fertig, damit kann Du das ganze Rad Putzen,   Selbst die Kette bekommst Du damit sauber, einfach den Schaum einwirken lassen.  Dann mit einer BÃ¼rste den Dreck von der Kette runter fertig. 
Hochdruckreiniger oder Ã¤hnliches solltest Du nicht verwenden.

Du solltest allerdings gleich nach dem Waschen die Kette einÃ¶len und ein paar mal krÃ¤ftig die Kurbel drehen damit sich das Ãl gut verteilt, vor der nÃ¤chste Ausfahrt dann die Kette  vom Ã¼berflÃ¼ssige  Schmierstoff mit einem Lappen befreien.

Vergiss nicht auch die Schaltung zu Ãlen, am einfachsten gehtâs mit etwas WD40 (nicht fÃ¼r die Kette!)


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hhm, war heut um kurz nach sieben auch aufm Tomtom. Ging aber ganz gut trotz Nobbys. Oben wars zum Teil noch schmierig aber spätestens nach dem Hochsitz und eurem Kicker konnte mans wieder gut laufen lassen! Hatte mit meinen Reifen heut viel mehr Probleme bergauf! Da is der gute Nobby bei ein wenig Schlamm echt überfordert obwohl ich bei meiner Liv deutlich aufrechter sitzen bleiben kann!!!!



*Soso fährst neuedings ohne mich.....ach hab letztens mal die Pipe vom Naturfreundehaus Trail aufgeräumt.......*


----------



## iTom (24. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Soso fährst neuedings ohne mich.....ach hab letztens mal die Pipe vom Naturfreundehaus Trail aufgeräumt.......*



 Die war doch seit ein paar Wochen schon fahrbar...Haste jetzt noch die Blätter weggefegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die war doch seit ein paar Wochen schon fahrbar...Haste jetzt noch die Blätter weggefegt?



*....du meinst den normale Weg oder Tom.... da gibt noch was verstecktes.....bin auch seit ewigen Zeiten daran vorbei gefahren.*


----------



## iTom (24. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....du meinst den normale Weg oder Tom.... da gibt noch was verstecktes.....bin auch seit ewigen Zeiten daran vorbei gefahren.*



Nee, ich meine schon den parallelverlaufenden Hohlweg, der auf ner asphaltierten Strasse endet in Richtung "Brunnen". Dort ist i.d. Nähe auch das Wanderheim.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine schon den parallelverlaufenden Hohlweg, der auf ner asphaltierten Strasse endet in Richtung "Brunnen". Dort ist i.d. Nähe auch das Wanderheim.



* Oh Großartiger allwissender Trail Tom ok geb mich geschlagen den meinte ich..hab ein paar Holzstämmchen beiseite gelegt*


----------



## iTom (24. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Oh Großartiger allwissender Trail Tom ok geb mich geschlagen den meinte ich..hab ein paar Holzstämmchen beiseite gelegt*



Auf jeden Fall ist der Trail auch toll. Kann man so richtig "surfen".


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist der Trail auch toll. Kann man so richtig "surfen".



*grübel* da gibt es so viele Trails, wobei für Tom ist eh alles fahrbar, der hat bestimmt immer ein Rasenmäher vor dem Vorderad


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Andi, hast Du mal wieder Lust und Zeit mit mir zu biken?!?!?!
Oder fährt sonst jemand in nächster Zeit und hätte gern Gesellschaft??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, hast Du mal wieder Lust und Zeit mit mir zu biken?!?!?!
> Oder fährt sonst jemand in nächster Zeit und hätte gern Gesellschaft??



jo am Woe  dachte mal so den miniracer zu besuchen und Zeutern unsicher zu machen...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> jo am Woe  dachte mal so den miniracer zu besuchen und Zeutern unsicher zu machen...


Was auch immer der miniracer ist?!?!?! Ich wär dabei
Wann, wo Treffpunk und wielang sind wir unterwegs
Muß mich ja zu Haus abmelden


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Soso fährst neuedings ohne mich.....ach hab letztens mal die Pipe vom Naturfreundehaus Trail aufgeräumt.......*


 
Aber nein Schatzi, wie könnt ich dir entsagen! Nein aber ernsthaft, zur Zeit is es so chaotisch das ich fünf Minuten nach dem ich losfahren konnte noch nicht weiß das ich losfahren darf!. Erst neue Mieter, jetzt am Wochenende haben wir einen großen Event an der Schule und Lukas darf am Sonntag das erste mal beim LBS  Cup mitfahren. Noch nicht mal da kann ich dabei sein! Aber Dienst ist Dienst, und Schnaps ist Schnaps! (sagt Schatzi immer!) Wär am Wochenende so gern bei euch dabei......


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Was auch immer der miniracer ist?!?!?! Ich wär dabei
> Wann, wo Treffpunk und wielang sind wir unterwegs
> Muß mich ja zu Haus abmelden



*Ich klärs noch ab Andi ...ansonst ich muss mich auch überraschen lassen
Schau mal am Samstag rein.....*


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo hier schreibt die Frau vom votecoli, also von wegen  nicht fahren dürfen und so.... ich fahr den Junior zum LBS Cup und nicht dat schatzi..... Also, so schlimm gehts dem votecoli auch nicht....
Zitat votecoli: Wenn des nei schreibsch dann.....her uff jetzt.... was soll en des.... horsch jetzt a mol....


----------



## iTom (25. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hallo hier schreibt die Frau vom votecoli, also von wegen  nicht fahren dürfen und so.... ich fahr den Junior zum LBS Cup und nicht dat schatzi..... Also, so schlimm gehts dem votecoli auch nicht....
> Zitat votecoli: Wenn des nei schreibsch dann.....her uff jetzt.... was soll en des.... horsch jetzt a mol....



 Wer hat hier die Hosen an


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hallo hier schreibt die Frau vom votecoli, also von wegen  nicht fahren dürfen und so.... ich fahr den Junior zum LBS Cup und nicht dat schatzi..... Also, so schlimm gehts dem votecoli auch nicht....
> Zitat votecoli: Wenn des nei schreibsch dann.....her uff jetzt.... was soll en des.... horsch jetzt a mol....



*Hoa der/das Cheffe spicht........*mmmhh müsste man Sie als votecolline ansprechen.......


----------



## Mathias7D (26. Juni 2009)

Fährt jemand von Euch am Sonntag Morgen? Ich hätte da Freizeit....


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2009)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch am Sonntag Morgen? Ich hätte da Freizeit....



*Geplant ist was am Sonntag muss das aber noch abklären mit Bikern aus Zeutern usw. ein paar neue Trails fahren....schau mal wieder rein oder ich schick Dir ne SMS....*


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Juni 2009)

werde heute so gegen 18:30 ein kurzen Tankstopp an der Kapelle am Michaelsberg machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> werde heute so gegen 18:30 ein kurzen Tankstopp an der Kapelle am Michaelsberg machen



*Pffft zu späht...bin scho durch!!!!!*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Geplant ist was am Sonntag muss das aber noch abklären mit Bikern aus Zeutern usw. ein paar neue Trails fahren....schau mal wieder rein oder ich schick Dir ne SMS....*


Sonntag Morgen hört sich nicht schlecht an
Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit


----------



## miniracer24 (27. Juni 2009)

Hai Andi1969,

fahren am Sonntag Mittag?
wir wollen so um 17.30 Uhr los!

Hast du da Zeit?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2009)

miniracer24 schrieb:


> Hai Andi1969,
> 
> fahren am Sonntag Mittag?
> wir wollen so um 17.30 Uhr los!
> ...



*Früher geht es nicht???? Ich bin da sehr flexibel ...nur meine Mitbiker ???? Ob die da können weiß ich nicht.....*


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2009)

miniracer24 schrieb:


> fahren am Sonntag Mittag?
> wir wollen so um 17.30 Uhr los!



trifft ihr euch in Ubstadt? wieviel Hm/Km in etwa? konnte die letzen 3-4 Monate aus Beruflichen gründen kaum fahren, sprich meine Kondition ist im Keller


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> .... kaum fahren, sprich meine Kondition ist im Keller



 sag bloß die war schon mal aus dem Keller


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> sag bloß die war schon mal aus dem Keller



bei der nächste Ausfahrt fahren wir den Schotterweg zur Kapelle hoch, allerdings wie es sich gehört, von der Kirche unten aus, schauen wir mal wer zuerst schiebt, so schlecht ist meine Kondition auch wieder nicht


----------



## Mathias7D (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,

bin eher moirgens orientiert... Nachmittags muss ich auf eine Familienveranstaltung ;-) 17.30 Uhr wäre daher sehr schlecht!

Gruß Mathias


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2009)

*So also heute um 17.30 in Zeuter am Kreuz( ist in der Ortsmitte) Abfahrt.....neue Trails testen....*
*Wer aus meiner Richtung kommt (anfahrt mit Auto),16.55 am Marktplatz in Heidelsheim.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2009)

dud ned????? sorry


----------



## iTom (28. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> dud ned????? sorry



was donn?


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> was donn?



Bild will ned


----------



## iTom (28. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bild will ned



Donn nimmsch halt a onnere Zeidung...


----------



## votecoli (29. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem mich mein Brötchengeber am Sonntag zum Dienst verpflichtet hat konnte ich leider weder mit nach Zeutern (wie wars?), sondern auch nicht mit zu Juniors erstem MTB Rennen!

Aber er hat sich auch in Schatzis Obhut grandios geschlagen:








Und super viel Spaß hatte er auch


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Juni 2009)

miniracer24 schrieb:


> fahren am Sonntag Mittag?



*@Andreas*, danke war eine schöne Tour  bis bald im Brusler revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. Juni 2009)

....miniracer danke für das guiding so und nu seid Ihr drann.....ach der Bombenkrater würd mich noch reizen


----------



## miniracer24 (29. Juni 2009)

gern geschehen!

Ich kann aber net alles uff a mol zeige sonschd kummt da jo nimmi.

Gruß an alle.

Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Juni 2009)

Jo, dann bedanke ich mich auch mal
Hat Laune gemacht
Bis zum nächste mal
Der Bombenkrater interesiert mich natürlich auch, und Sternenfels und.... und ...und....


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juni 2009)

*Sodele mal vorfühlen für Sonntag aufgrund des sehr warmen Wetters dachte ich an Vormittags ( 10 Uhr) am Shellparkplatz.....gute Runde Homerunn......*


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Juni 2009)

man echt, es ist zum :kotz:, bin heute eine Runde Michaelsberg/Katzenberg gefahren und gleich 3 Zecken 

Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer extremer, ich dachte der letze kalte Winter hätte die Population vielleicht etwas abgemindert, aber nichts war.

So langsam vergeht mir die Lust auf die schöne Singletrails, es muss doch irgendein Mittel gegen diese Mistviecher geben, bei Hunde funktioniert ja auch.


----------



## iTom (30. Juni 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> man echt, es ist zum :kotz:, bin heute eine Runde Michaelsberg/Katzenberg gefahren und gleich 3 Zecken
> 
> Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer extremer, ich dachte der letze kalte Winter hätte die Population vielleicht etwas abgemindert, aber nichts war.
> 
> So langsam vergeht mir die Lust auf die schöne Singletrails, es muss doch irgendein Mittel gegen diese Mistviecher geben, bei Hunde funktioniert ja auch.



Ich mache als von Autan das Family Zeckenspray drauf. Hält allerdings nicht so lange. Must dann eben schneller fahren, oder nach 2 Std. vielleicht erneut auftragen. 
Neulich habe ich gelesen, dass nach dem Regen die Viecher besonders aktiv sind und sich gerne von den Gräsern abstreifen lassen. Diese Zeit sollte man dann wohl auf meiden


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sodele mal vorfühlen für Sonntag aufgrund des sehr warmen Wetters dachte ich an Vormittags ( 10 Uhr) am Shellparkplatz.....gute Runde Homerunn......*



Möchte auch mal wieder mit - welcher Shell-Parkplatz?


----------



## miniracer24 (1. Juli 2009)

Hai,


> speedygonzales
> man echt, es ist zum
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir bei einem Namhaften Drogeriemarkt mit 2 Buchstaben ein Spray geholt (No Skito) und muß sagen bis jetzt noch keine einzige dieses Jahr. Kostet 6 zum testen nicht zu teuer.





> Zitat von *andi1969*
> 
> 
> Sodele mal vorfühlen für Sonntag
> ...


Würde wahrscheinlich auch kommen, aber auch ich müsste wissen welchen Parkplatz du meinst.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Juli 2009)

20 Sprays und Lotionen gegen Zecken
Im Test: 20 Mittel gegen Zecken. Preise zwischen 30 Cent und 2,20 Euro für 10 Milliliter.

http://www.test.de/themen/freizeit-reise/test/-Mittel-gegen-Zecken/1672174/1672174/1677099/


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde morgen 15.30Uhr meine Trail/Freeride-Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat um diese Uhrzeit am GBZ-Haltestellenparkplatz. ~2h & ~600HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (1. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ~2h & ~600HM



Du lässt aber nach Tom


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Du lässt aber nach Tom



Ich hab nicht mehr so viel Zeit, das ist das Problem momentan Im  Aug/Sept. kann ich aber wahrscheinlich gut "gas" geben können
fast 2 Mon. Urlaub


----------



## votecoli (2. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht mehr so viel Zeit, das ist das Problem momentan Im Aug/Sept. kann ich aber wahrscheinlich gut "gas" geben können
> fast 2 Mon. Urlaub


 
Das is ja fast wie bei mir!!!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sodele mal vorfühlen für Sonntag aufgrund des sehr warmen Wetters dachte ich an Vormittags ( 10 Uhr) am Shellparkplatz in Heidelsheim (real Markt).....gute Runde Homerunn......*



.....nochmals zur Erinnerung für die Weingartner usw. dann um 10.20-30 Uhr vor dem Kasernentor auf dem Eichelberg.


----------



## iTom (2. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....nochmals zur Erinnerung für die Weingartner usw. dann um 10.20-30 Uhr vor dem Kasernentor auf dem Eichelberg.



Ich muss leider n bissl früher losfahren, so um 9Uhr-9.10Uhr. Bin dann etwas früher am K-Tor ~9.20Uhr Werde wohl alleine fahren müssen, da die meisten ja Studenten sind und nicht aus dem Nest kommen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....nochmals zur Erinnerung für die Weingartner usw. dann um 10.20-30 Uhr vor dem Kasernentor auf dem Eichelberg.


 Hallöchen, so wie es momentan aussieht bin ich ab Eichelberg dabei.
So.10:20 vorm Kasernen-Tor.


----------



## iTom (2. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das is ja fast wie bei mir!!!



Wir haben uns ganz knapp verfehlt heute. Hab Dich um 15.30 Uhr aufm Radweg kurz vor der neuen Eisenbahn-Brücke strampeln sehen. Hättest eigentlich mitfahren können.


----------



## votecoli (3. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ganz knapp verfehlt heute. Hab Dich um 15.30 Uhr aufm Radweg kurz vor der neuen Eisenbahn-Brücke strampeln sehen. Hättest eigentlich mitfahren können.


 
Ja wenn da nicht der häußliche Dienst gewartet hätte.....! Aber ich hab noch am GBZ Parkplatz gedacht: Jetzt müßt hier einer gleich ein geiles Rädle auslade!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ganz knapp verfehlt heute. Hab Dich um 15.30 Uhr aufm Radweg kurz vor der neuen Eisenbahn-Brücke strampeln sehen. Hättest eigentlich mitfahren können.



und ich hab wie immer die Schranke geschlossen und das Licht am Berg ausgeschaltet, ihr immer mit eurer früh Fahrerei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (3. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....nochmals zur Erinnerung für die Weingartner usw. dann um 10.20-30 Uhr vor dem Kasernentor auf dem Eichelberg.


 
Ich mach mal vorsichtig handheeb.........


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sodele mal vorfühlen für Sonntag aufgrund des sehr warmen Wetters dachte ich an Vormittags ( 10 Uhr) am Shellparkplatz.....gute Runde Homerunn......*



So wer ist denn nu dabei.....


----------



## votecoli (5. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So wer ist denn nu dabei.....


 
Sorry Andi! Ich weiß es erst fünf Minuten vorher! Wenns klappt bin ich um Zehn an der Tanke!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Juli 2009)

Das war mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit einem gemütlichen Ausgang 

Und bei mir wearen es dann doch 820 Hm, war also gar nicht so schlecht 

Und ein fettes Danke an Andi für den neuen Trail-Einstieg und die Erstbefahrung (zumindest meinerseits)


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit einem gemütlichen Ausgang
> 
> Und bei mir wearen es dann doch 820 Hm, war also gar nicht so schlecht
> 
> Und ein fettes Danke an Andi für den neuen Trail-Einstieg und die Erstbefahrung (zumindest meinerseits)



*Stimmt der Milchkaffee tat gut..und ich hatte 49 km und 1004hm drauf.
Nächstes WOE gerne wieder.....vieleicht mal Wattkopf und Totermann*


----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stimmt der Milchkaffee tat gut..und ich hatte 49 km und 1004hm drauf.
> Nächstes WOE gerne wieder.....vieleicht mal Wattkopf und Totermann*



Ward ihr noch im Naturfreundehaus anschließend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (5. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stimmt der Milchkaffee tat gut..und ich hatte 49 km und 1004hm drauf.*
> *Nächstes WOE gerne wieder.....vieleicht mal Wattkopf und Totermann*


 Milchkaffe ist immer gut
Bei mir 3Km weniger, 100Hm mehr
Aber Spaß hats gemacht und nächsten Sonntag ne andere Richtung wäre ne super Idee. Ich wär dabei


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ward ihr noch im Naturfreundehaus anschließend?



Michaelberg Restaurant


----------



## votecoli (5. Juli 2009)

Oh man, ich fang voll an zu sabbern wenn ich mitles!! Wäre nächste Woche auch mal an nem Samstag was möglich?? Sind Sonntags immer aufm LBS Cup!


----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Oh man, ich fang voll an zu sabbern wenn ich mitles!! Wäre nächste Woche auch mal an nem Samstag was möglich?? Sind Sonntags immer aufm LBS Cup!



Meinerseits Samstags nicht, bin auf ner Taufe Sonntags weiß ich noch nicht, wie es meinerseits aussieht


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Juli 2009)

Momentan ist wohl die Paarungszeit am Eichelberg eröffnet,  die lassen sich nicht mal von meiner  laute quietschende Juicy stören  
hätte ich anhalten müssen und sie vor den Zecken warnen sollen?


----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Momentan ist wohl die Paarungszeit am Eichelberg eröffnet,  die lassen sich nicht mal von meiner  laute quietschende Juicy stören
> hätte ich anhalten müssen und sie vor den Zecken warnen sollen?



Ein Foto hättest Du ja schon machen können und hier reinstellen, quasi als Andenken


----------



## Stegi... (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo
wollte mal fragen,
wo ich das hölklamso heißt es glaub ich finden kann.Da ich öfterst davon gelesen habe.         
lg stegi


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Stegi,

ich nehme mal an, du meinst die Ungeheuerklamm?
Falls ja, dann liegt die zwischen Weingarten und Untergrombach. Allerdings ist das Befahren gemäß Wald- oder Wegegesetz (halt die 2 Meter-Regel) nicht wirklich legal.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Hallo
> wollte mal fragen,
> wo ich das hölklamso heißt es glaub ich finden kann.Da ich öfterst davon gelesen habe.
> lg stegi



Ich glaube er meinte "Höllenklo" ... 

Spülung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Juli 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte "Höllenklo" ...



So schlimm ist die Ungeheuerklamm nicht, man(n) muss sich da nicht vor Angst in die Hose machen...
Und dafür, dass er vermutlich wieder mit seiner PSP im Netz war, ist es doch ganz lesbar geworden.

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse (obwohl es da einen eigenen Fred für gibt), was ist aus dem Replacement-Programm von CD geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (6. Juli 2009)

Danke xD
So bin jetzt am PC,
weil welchem es durchaus
leichter geht Groß-und Kleinschreibung zu beachten


Danke...
weiß jetzt ungefair
wo es ist....
Werde am Samstag oder Sonntag
vlt. mal mit Freunden hoch
radel...
Gibt es sicher ein paar gute Trails
oder?Habe einen im I-net schon gefunden,
mit einer kleinen Holzbrücke....
Kennt einer den Tail?
lg Stegi


----------



## votecoli (6. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Danke xD
> So bin jetzt am PC,
> weil welchem es durchaus
> leichter geht Groß-und Kleinschreibung zu beachten
> ...


 
Das IST die Ungeheuer Klamm (Holzbrücke!). Ja, da sind maßig trails!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juli 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So schlimm ist die Ungeheuerklamm nicht, man(n) muss sich da nicht vor Angst in die Hose machen...
> Und dafür, dass er vermutlich wieder mit seiner PSP im Netz war, ist es doch ganz lesbar geworden.
> 
> Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse (obwohl es da einen eigenen Fred für gibt), was ist aus dem Replacement-Programm von CD geworden?



*Ach Jörg mein Silberbesteck ist angekommen kommt nicht schlecht....
Hab die Nummern gespeichert*


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das IST die Ungeheuer Klamm (Holzbrücke!). Ja, da sind maßig trails!




Maßig Trails? Die mußt Du mir mal zeigen. Ich kenne jetzt nur 2, einen steilen von O-Grombach kommend auf die Holzbrücke zulaufend, und einen etwas längeren, der etwas kurviger ist, von Wengerter Seite aus, auch auf die Holzbrücke zulaufend...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ach Jörg mein Silberbesteck ist angekommen kommt nicht schlecht....QUOTE]
> 
> *Wo bleiben die Bilder?*


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juli 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> andi1969 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach Jörg mein Silberbesteck ist angekommen kommt nicht schlecht....QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stegi... (7. Juli 2009)

Habe da mal eine Frage,bin heut mal wieder den sogenanten TomTom gefahren,wobei mir  am hintersten Teil (welchen wir gesäubert haben)auffiel ,dass dort ordentlich die Blätter auf die Seite geschoben.Wollte mich nur bei dieser besagten Person bedanken,und fragen wer es war


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Juli 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse (obwohl es da einen eigenen Fred für gibt), was ist aus dem Replacement-Programm von CD geworden?



Leider noch nicht viel - habs dort aktualisiert!


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> *Wo bleiben die Bilder?*



*Bittscheee......*







Der Rest is im Album Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Neugeborenen!


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bittscheee......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch, aber die Reifen... Die NNs passen nicht so sehr zum Enduro.  
Aber an sonsten kannst es ja richtig krachen lassen. Umsetzen dürfte jetzt auch kein Problem mehr sein, der Sattel lässt sich ja recht tief absenken


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hübsch, aber die Reifen... Die NNs passen nicht so sehr zum Enduro.
> Aber an sonsten kannst es ja richtig krachen lassen. Umsetzen dürfte jetzt auch kein Problem mehr sein, der Sattel lässt sich ja recht tief absenken



*Naja besser als die Contis sind die Nobbys allemal.....lenkt auch besser keine kippelige Lenkung endlich und der Sattel geht sehr tief runter( umsetzen werd ich bestimmt nicht so wie Du)*


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Naja besser als die Contis sind die Nobbys allemal.....lenkt auch besser keine kippelige Lenkung endlich und der Sattel geht sehr tief runter( umsetzen werd ich bestimmt nicht so wie Du)*



Vorne sehe ich als wichtig an, dass hier irgendwas griffiges drauf ist. Ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich viel ausprobiert, aber der MM macht mir momentan richtig Spass


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Vorne sehe ich als wichtig an, dass hier irgendwas griffiges drauf ist. Ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich viel ausprobiert, aber der MM macht mir momentan richtig Spass



*Denke mal für´s Vordrrad gibt noch was anderes ...vieleicht ne MM oder was bissiges.*


----------



## Stegi... (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Hab mal wieder eine Frage,Ich dachte mir heute,Ich mach mal wieder eine längere Tour,aus welcher jedoch nichts wurde.Ich fuhr schon etwas länger, als ich beim Judenfriedhof fuhr ich in Richtung Kapelle(weis nicht ob ihr den Weg kennt, auf jeden Fall ist er normal Menschenlehr)als ich auf den Weg kam sah ich einen jüngeren Mann der in die gleiche Richtung wie Ich ging (er hatte mich nicht gesehen und ich dachte ich stelle mich einfach an den Rand des Wegs, sodas er mich nicht sieht)nach einer Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (8. Juli 2009)

fuhr ich dann los und sah wie er da wartete...Ich hatte schiss(bin 14 und war alleine) dann fuhr ich halt entgegen,plötzlich sagte er:Hast du keine Angst?Ich darauf:NÖÖ!Und hab uphill gestrampelt wie ein... (Meine1 Frage:Solte ich angst haben und nicht mehr alleine fahren)  Dann fuhr ich weiter und hoffte,dass es mich ungeschikt legt.Wie es der Zufall wollte spürte ich plötzlich jeden Sein, ich schaute runterLATTEN...Was jetzt?Ich stieg vom Sattel und schob etwas schneller um schnell auf die Straße zu


----------



## Stegi... (8. Juli 2009)

Kommen...(Jetzt zur 2Frage:wie konnte ich einen Platten von einem Stück einer  Klette trotz schwalbe marathon plus atb ?             
lg stegi


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> f... ein... (Meine1 Frage:Solte ich angst haben und nicht mehr alleine fahren)  Dann fuhr ich weiter und hoffte,dass es mich ungeschikt legt....



Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn eine weiter Person mitradeln würde, im Falle eines Abstieges über den Lenker wäre schnelle Hilfe vorhanden. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was für eine Statur Du hast, lasse Dich aber älter und stärker aussehen und selbstbewusst an so eine Situation herangehen. Ein Mitfahrer wäre aber sinnvoller.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


>



Boooah, ein Silberpfeil aus Tschechien 

Da bin ich schon auf den ersten Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.

Mein kleines Weißes ist jetzt verkauft, ich seh's mit einem  und einem  Auge 


Edit sagt: Vielleicht muss ich doch nach dem gebrauchten BMXTB im Bikemarkt schauen


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2009)

*....am Samstag Nachmittag will ich am Eichelberg ne Runde Traildiven mit dem neuen Silberling.....wer also Lust hat , bitte melden!!!!

Und für Sonntag ist Wattkopf -Totermann usw. angedacht.....bitte um Handheben,wer dabei ist(und keine könnte sein das ich komme o.ä.)*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....am Samstag Nachmittag will ich am Eichelberg ne Runde Traildiven mit dem neuen Silberling.....wer also Lust hat , bitte melden!!!!
> 
> Und für Sonntag ist Wattkopf -Totermann usw. angedacht.....bitte um Handheben,wer dabei ist(und keine könnte sein das ich komme o.ä.)*



Sonntag könnte mir so passen - wann und wie lange? 

Rush-Fahrer zum Mitfahren willkommen!!!!


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....am Samstag Nachmittag will ich am Eichelberg ne Runde Traildiven mit dem neuen Silberling.....wer also Lust hat , bitte melden!!!!
> ...*


*

Schade, an dem WE kann ich Samstags NaMi nicht. Ich werde wohl wieder am Sonntag morgen zwischen 9Uhr und 11.30Uhr das selbige tun, nur nicht mit nem Silberfisch, sondern mit nem Schwarzanodisiertem*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> nur nicht mit nem Silberfisch, sondern mit nem Schwarzanodisiertem



Schwarzeloxiert rulez


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juli 2009)

bin um etwa 18:30 oben auf der Kapelle falls es gerade jemand langweilig ist, werde mal nach Stegis Boogeyman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





auf dem Eichelberg ausschau halten, und Leute bei der Familienplanung mit der quietschende Juicy erschrecken


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte mir so passen - wann und wie lange?
> 
> Rush-Fahrer zum Mitfahren willkommen!!!!



Ich dachte so an 10 Uhr an der Hedwig......und wie lange weiß ich gar nicht mehr ...is schon so lange her das ich am Wattkopf usw. war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bin um etwa 18:30 oben auf der Kapelle falls es gerade jemand langweilig ist, werde mal nach Stegis Boogeyman auf dem Eichelberg ausschau halten, und Leute bei der Familienplanung mit der quietschende Juicy erschrecken


 

Un? Hasten gsehn


----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

Für die eventuell morgen fahrer! Bin so gegen sechs erst wieder im Land! Zu spät???


----------



## Stegi... (10. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut
Wollte damir nur fragen,
ob ich lieber zu 2 fahren soll,

will ja nicht sagen,dass dieser besagte Mann
böse oder gewalttätig sein sollte xD

ware heut auch wieder oben,
hab ein paar Biker gesehen,
und wollte fragen,ob des einer von euch war xD....
wir waren heute zu 2 bzw. später sogar zu 3 unterwegs...
 lg stegi


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Für die eventuell morgen fahrer! Bin so gegen sechs erst wieder im Land! Zu spät???



Schade um 6 hab ich Besuch...naja irgendwann wieder


----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

Ja hoffentlich! Ich krieg sonst bald einen zuviel!! Aber wir holen morgen mein neues vierrädriges Schätzchen! Da will ich nicht meckern


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2009)

Da wäre SO Morgen ja die Möglichkeit zum Trailen da


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


>



andiiiiiiiiiiii
was ist den das geiles!!
all-mountain und fully passt einfach nicht zusammen 
klasse das teil


----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Da wäre SO Morgen ja die Möglichkeit zum Trailen da


 
Da bin ich mit Junior aufm LBS Cup in Moosbach! Von halb acht bis ca.sechs! Was macht man nicht alles für die Jugend!!!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich! Ich krieg sonst bald einen zuviel!! Aber wir holen morgen mein neues vierrädriges Schätzchen! Da will ich nicht meckern



*Na dann viel Spass mit dem Großen Vierrädrigen.. der kleine Vierbeinige ist auch da*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

all-mountain und fully passt einfach nicht zusammen!


----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na dann viel Spass mit dem Großen Vierrädrigen.. der kleine Vierbeinige ist auch da*


 
Ich wünsch euch sau viel Spaß mit dem Stubentiger! Ich könnte unserm Vierbeiner als stundenlang zukucken was er treibt! Zum schießen


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un? Hasten gsehn



nee weder Freddy noch Jason habe ich getroffen, aber trotzdem mal wieder was Lustiges  auf dem Eichelberg beobachtet!

Es gibt immer noch den Gentleman der alte Schule, wobei man es auch als unterdrÃ¼ckte Lakaie bezeichnen kÃ¶nnte, mÃ¶ge jeder seine eigene Bezeichnung dafÃ¼r finden 

Also,  ich fahre den schÃ¶nen Blauen Trail vom Michaelsberg Richtung Eichelberg runter, auf mittlere HÃ¶he, da wo ein Waldweg den Trail durchquert kommen mir 2 MTBÂ´ler entgegen,  also bleibe ich kurz stehen damit die durchfahren kÃ¶nnen, ich wollte eh was trinken und hatte es auch nicht eilig.
Da fragt TatsÃ¤chlich, der Mann seiner Weibliche Begleitung, ob er den Kniehohen Unkraut am Anfang vom Trail weg machen soll, sie meinte nur âoh ja bitteâ, da steigt er aus, pack sein Bike mit beiden HÃ¤nden hoch, und fÃ¤ngt an mit hoch runter Bewegungen mit sein Bike  den ganzen Unkraut platt zu Machen, als er nach ein paar Minuten fertig ist, fahren beide zusammen hoch..

Ich bin nur noch da gestanden und  dreckig gegrinst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ich sage euch,  Michaelsberg SpÃ¤tnachmittag da erlebt man immer was, herrlich.
Beide hatten so ein blau/Geld Trikot, das ist doch der MTB Club von Heidelsheim oder?  Bin gespannt ob die hier mitlesen und sich outen


----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2009)

"Wehe er fährt ohne mich RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRad"


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit Junior aufm LBS Cup in Moosbach! Von halb acht bis ca.sechs! Was macht man nicht alles für die Jugend!!!


 Schade das Du am So.nicht mit nach Ettlingen kannst
Ich drück Lukas die Daumen
Viel Spaß morgen beim Abholen von Deinem neuen Spielzeug


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> andiiiiiiiiiiii
> was ist den das geiles!!
> all-mountain und fully passt einfach nicht zusammen
> klasse das teil



*..naja die Verbesserung von Specialized .....war doch zu CC orientiert und nicht für AM oder Enduro.
Kann endlich 2,4 Reifen fahren und 120mm Federgabel.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Juli 2009)

*....habs ja einigen erzählt.....und nun offiziell






ARAGON VON LÖWENKÖNIGS......total erledigt nach der Fahrt von Koblenz und Wohnung erobern*


----------



## votecoli (11. Juli 2009)

Der is echt superknuffig!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ich dachte so an 10 Uhr an der Hedwig......und wie lange weiß ich gar nicht mehr ...is schon so lange her das ich am Wattkopf usw. war.



Geht bei mir klar, werde dort sein!

Ist das Wollknäuel eine Rassekatze?


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juli 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Geht bei mir klar, werde dort sein!
> 
> Ist das Wollknäuel eine Rassekatze?



*Super...ich schick Dir noch meine Handynr.,falls was ist .
Es ist noch Trail-Dive Andi dabei

ja ist ne Rassekatze, meine LFG  ist auf Europäisch Kurzhaar allergisch.
Die Rasse ist allergiefrei...*


----------



## iTom (12. Juli 2009)

@andi

Wie macht sich Dein neues Rad? Fahrbericht bitte


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @andi
> 
> Wie macht sich Dein neues Rad? Fahrbericht bitte



*Liegt satt auf den Trail..kein vergleich zum Rockhopper.
Schön wendig aber nicht nervös und bei schnellen Abfahrten ist es gut händelbar.
Besonders Uphill sehr gut zu fahren....kein aufsteigen der Front.
Das Teil hat  verdiehnt,bin froh das ich kein Dirt Jump Rahmen gekauft habe*


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes, verleihst Du die Katze? Ich bräuchte mal ein Felgennabenreiniger

In meiner Kindheit hatten wir auch 2 Katzen, allerdings solche Standard-Streuner. Deine Rasse hat irgendwie etwas, von der Optik her, wie ein Luchs.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, verleihst Du die Katze? Ich bräuchte mal ein Felgennabenreiniger
> 
> In meiner Kindheit hatten wir auch 2 Katzen, allerdings solche Standard-Streuner. Deine Rasse hat irgendwie etwas, von der Optik her, wie ein Luchs.





*Gibts auch nicht so oft die Rasse....ist ne Selkirk Rex....naja Miniluchs
Er überprüft gerade den Text......obs auch stimmt*


----------



## burn23 (15. Juli 2009)

Servus Leute!

Ich hatte mich gestern im "GBZ-Brasilianer-Thread" gemeldet, da ich hier im Forum bin und mich schon öfters gefragt habe wie viele Mountainbiker denn in der Gegend um Brusl unterwegs sind. In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren nur wenige MTB (wenns reicht ne Hand voll). Laut dem Titel des Threads seit ihr eher die "gemütlicheren" Fahrer (ich wohl auch ). 
Nee Scherz bei Seite, ich wollte fragen ob man sich bei euren Touren anschließen kann, da ich sowieso öfters in der Gegend unterwegs bin und gerne in Gesellschaft radl?

Gruß Burn


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juli 2009)

*So also am Samstag Nachmittag hab ich Zeit ......und am Sonntag Nachmittag ....wenns der Alkoholkopp zuläßt.......
Macht mal Vorschläge .....muss ja nicht immer ich was anbieten oder*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (16. Juli 2009)

Könnte an beiden Termine. Was die Tour angeht... ich häng mich einfach mal dran.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei schlechtem Wetter aus, soll ja net so dufte werden?

Gruß Burn


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2009)

Wird wohl etwas feucht werden, das Wochenendwetter
Bei mir wird es je nach Wetterlage ziemlich spontan werden, mit ner Eichel-/Michaelsbergrunde


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Juli 2009)

man! dieses verfluchte Rush, heute bei einer kleinen Tour, habe ich festgestellt, dass an der Hinterradbremse, wenn man von oben auf die Bremsbeläge schaut  sehr viele feine Metallspäne liegen .

Und ich sage schon seit ich das Ding gekauft habe, irgendwas stimmt mit der Hinterradbremse nicht. Die hinterradbremse hat  immer wieder komische Geräusche gemacht(Klopfgeräusche und ähnliches) vom schleifen gar nicht erst zu reden. Vorne läuft sie perfekt  ich könnte  echt :kotz:

Das war mein erste und letze Cannondale.


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> man! dieses verfluchte Rush, heute bei einer kleine Tour habe ich festgestellt, dass an der Hinterradbremse, wenn man von oben auf die Bremsbeläge schaut schaut viele extrem feine Metallspäne liegen.
> 
> Und ich sage schon seit ich das Ding gekauft habe, irgendwas stimmt mit der Hinterradbremse nicht, die Bremse hat immer wieder komische Geräusche gemacht ich könnte :kotz:
> 
> Das war mein erste und letze Canondale



Hast Du überhaupt noch nen Belag drauf, oder bremst Du schon Metall auf Metall
Must Du an Deinen Felgen die Nabe ab und zu nachjustieren? Bei meinem mavic-SLR-Laufradsatz hatte ich das von Zeit zu Zeit durchführen müssen. Wenn ich es nicht getan habe, eierte die Felge mit der Bremsscheibe, so dass die Bremse während der Fahrt auch komische Geräusche von sich gab. Meist Schleifgeräusche.

Mit den jetzigen Hope-Naben höre ich keine Schleifgeräusche mehr... den Sperrklinken sei dank Durch den steiferen Laufradsatz habe ich jetzt keine Schleifgeräusche mehr.


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt noch nen Belag drauf, oder bremst Du schon Metall auf Metall



Auf Metall bremsen, das müsste man doch hören oder? ich habe noch nie Bremsbeläge ausgebaut. Aber das Rad war vor kurzem auf "Inspektion" also wenn die nicht nach den Bremsbelägen schauen, dann.............



> Must Du an Deinen Felgen die Nabe ab und zu nachjustieren?



wie meinst  Du das? dass die Nabe locker ist? 



> der Bremsscheibe, so dass die Bremse während der Fahrt auch komische Geräusche von sich gab. Meist Schleifgeräusche.


es ist ein komisches Geräusch schwer zu definieren, man spürt es eher, es füllt sich so an, als wenn man mit einem Stock an einem Zaun entlang zieht.
Meistens habe ich ganz kurz und schnell mehrmals die Bremse gedrückt und das Geräusch war weg.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So also am Samstag Nachmittag hab ich Zeit ......und am Sonntag Nachmittag ....wenns der Alkoholkopp zuläßt.......*
> *Macht mal Vorschläge .....muss ja nicht immer ich was anbieten oder*


 
Die Wettervorhersage ist nicht berauschend:kotz:
Als Vorschlag Sa.14:00 oder/und So.10:00
Treffpunkt Eichelberg Kasernentor
Wer hat Lust???????????


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte Lust, nur kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen ob es klappt. Werde wohl nur sehr sehr kurzfristig zusagen können.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Juli 2009)

Lust schon...

Aber dieses Wochenende bin ich leider voll belegt.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juli 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Könnte an beiden Termine. Was die Tour angeht... ich häng mich einfach mal dran.
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich bei schlechtem Wetter aus, soll ja net so dufte werden?
> 
> Gruß Burn



*Wenns regnet wird nicht gefahren.....wenn wir unterwegs erwischt werden einfach mal abwarten wie es wird.
Also dann am Samstag um 13.30 in Heidelsheim an der Shell Tankstelle...und wir sind dann um 14 Uhr am Kasernentor.
Das gibt ne normale Runde Eichelberg -Michaelsberg _Ungeheureklamm und zurück......ca 40km und knapp 900hm und 60% Trails.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Juli 2009)

Wir müssen aber trotzdem unbedingt mal die Tour ab der Hedwigsquelle mit Zick-Zack-Weg (inkl. Dirk-Gedächtniskurve), Toter Mann und so nachholen.
Am Eichel- und Michaelsberg ist es zwar schön, aber auf Dauer nur dort ist schon weniger interessant (außer fahrtechnisch).

CU


----------



## votecoli (17. Juli 2009)

Ich versuch mir auch mal den Samstag mittag freizuschaufeln. Das Wetter soll aber wirklich besch........ werden!


----------



## burn23 (17. Juli 2009)

OK dann bin ich mal 13.30 Uhr an der Tanke...bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen)

Bis denne


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Juli 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wir müssen aber trotzdem unbedingt mal die Tour ab der Hedwigsquelle mit Zick-Zack-Weg (inkl. Dirk-Gedächtniskurve), Toter Mann und so nachholen.
> Am Eichel- und Michaelsberg ist es zwar schön, aber auf Dauer nur dort ist schon weniger interessant (außer fahrtechnisch).
> 
> CU



So geht es mir ab und zu mit der Wattkopfecke, deshalb schaue ich mal, ob das morgen klappen könnte.


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall werden die Trails morgen ganz schön schmatzen, bei soviel Regen heute


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Juli 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf besser Wetter!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Juli 2009)

*Laut SWR Wetter soll so zwischen schön und gelegentlichen Schauern werden.....die Trails werden extrem matschig sein......aber in meinem Alter braucht man mal wieder ne Fango Packung

War am Mittwoch auch nicht besser, einfach etwas langsamer fah*ren


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Laut SWR Wetter soll so zwischen schön und gelegentlichen Schauern werden.....die Trails werden extrem matschig sein......aber in meinem Alter braucht man mal wieder ne Fango Packung
> 
> War am Mittwoch auch nicht besser, einfach etwas langsamer fah*ren



Ne Gesichts*massage* dazu, wenn der Vorderreifen wegrutscht


----------



## kletterprofi (18. Juli 2009)

So hallo, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Bin zurück von meiner doppelten bzw. 1,78fachen Alpenüberquerung. Die erste Überquerung lief gut und die Kinder haben Klasse mitgemacht (was in dem Alter 1+5 ja nicht unbedingt so ist) Bin dann leider bei der Super Schweiz MTB Tour ganz dumm gestürzt und jetzt wegen einer Rippenfraktur für die nächste Zeit kaltgestellt. Deshalb konnte ich die zweite Alpenüberquerung auch nicht ganz zu Ende bringen. Ansonsten war es aber super und so ein langer Urlaub tut einfach gut. Auch wenn ich auf die Urlaubsverlängerung via Krankenschein verzichten könnte


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ne Gesichts*massage* dazu, wenn der Vorderreifen wegrutscht



*Och den Trailköpper hatte ich am Mittwoch auf dem Tom Tom......*


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2009)

na jungs aufpassen bei dem Wetter gell..


----------



## iTom (18. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> na jungs aufpassen bei dem Wetter gell..


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> na jungs aufpassen bei dem Wetter gell..



Is des Geil ich werf mich weg


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Is des Geil ich werf mich weg


 
Das Video ist Geil
Das Wetter drausen ist bescheiden, von Westen kommt nichts gutes!!!:kotz:
Sollen wir es wagen nachher


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Das Video ist Geil
> Das Wetter drausen ist bescheiden, von Westen kommt nichts gutes!!!:kotz:
> Sollen wir es wagen nachher



*Wenns nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet fahr ich(ergo in Strömen schüttet)......hab ne Regenweste dabei.*


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2009)

so komme vom Onkel Bunny zurück, die Metallspäne waren wohl von den Klammern der Bremsbeläge, schleift wohl wenn die Beläge ziemlich runter sind, er hat neue Beläge eingebaut angeblich sogar quietscht frei und mir gleich gezeigt wo ich ab und mal ruhig nachschauen sollte 

Hab leider vergessen zu fragen was für Beläge  er eingebaut hat, die haben einen grünen Rand, ich denke Swiss Stopp oder? habt ihr Erfahrung damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. Juli 2009)

Also wenn in den nächsten 20 min nicht brutal die Sonne durchkommt bin ich nicht dabei!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wenns nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet fahr ich(ergo in Strömen schüttet)......hab ne Regenweste dabei.*


 
Also bei mir pisst es wieder in Strömen!!!
Ich bin raus heute

Hoffe auf morgen


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also wenn in den nächsten 20 min nicht brutal die Sonne durchkommt bin ich nicht dabei!Ein deutscher Mann zittert nicht weil er friert, sondern vor Wut das es nicht kälter ist!



da passt doch irgendwie was nicht zusammen...


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so komme vom Onkel Bunny zurück, die Metallspäne waren wohl von den Klammern der Bremsbeläge, schleift wohl wenn die Beläge ziemlich runter sind, er hat neue Beläge eingebaut angeblich sogar quietscht frei und mir gleich gezeigt wo ich ab und mal ruhig nachschauen sollte
> 
> Hab leider vergessen zu fragen was für Beläge  er eingebaut hat, die haben einen grünen Rand, ich denke Swiss Stopp oder? habt ihr Erfahrung damit?



Swissstop sind gut


----------



## votecoli (18. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da passt doch irgendwie was nicht zusammen...


 
Jaaa, haste ja recht!!!!


----------



## iTom (18. Juli 2009)

Ich konzentrier mich mal auf morgen früh. Für heute bin ich ebenfalls raus.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2009)

*Sodele hab mir meine Fango geholtmit Andi und burn23 war super matschig hat Spass gebracht und noch ich hab neue Trails kennen gelernt(danke Andi).....*

*Also morgen Nachmittag um 15 Uhr am GBZ Haltestelle mach ich noch ne Trailrunde.......wer also noch Lust hat bitte Melden*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sodele hab mir meine Fango geholtmit Andi und burn23 war super matschig hat Spass gebracht und noch ich hab neue Trails kennen gelernt(danke Andi).....*
> 
> *Also morgen Nachmittag um 15 Uhr am GBZ Haltestelle mach ich noch ne Trailrunde.......wer also noch Lust hat bitte Melden*


 
Dank, angenommen
Da meine bike eh schon eingesaut ist bin ich morgen dabei.


----------



## burn23 (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich lass es heute... Hat mir Spaß gemacht gestern, obwohls schon sehr schmatzig war.  Nächste Woche solls ja wieder besser werden.

Wünsch euch auf jedenfall viel Spaß heut beim Trail-heizen! 

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2009)

Die Trails waren heute morgen teilweise schon etwas matschig, waren aber trotzdem gut zu fahren. Auch die Spitzkehren,... zumindest beim 2. Mal
Die anspruchsvollen Abschnitte sind recht schmierig, so dass der VR nicht so sehr viel Grip hat.

Ich denke nachher dürften ähnliche Verhältnisse herrschen. 

Meine Trails waren heute morgen eben frisch, gesäumt von frischen Nacktschnecken (die haben noch so richtig geknallt, beim Platzen), verschlafene Zecken und unausgefahrenen Hundeschei$$haufen


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2009)

*So neuversuch am Sonntag nochmals Wattkopf -Ettlinger Linie-Totermann usw.
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr(mit Auto)an der Aral Tankstelle in Untergrombach.*


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juli 2009)

meine neue Bremsbeläge  quietschen Tatsächlich nicht 

Mensch waren heute viele MTB´ler am Michaelsberg unterwegs, ein neuen Trails am Eichelberg entdeckt, geiles Wetter, den Hohlweg bei der Hütte per Zufall entdeckt, doch war sche heute 

ps: Woran merkt man, dass Andy nicht aus Karlsdorf kommt? Sonntag 10 Uhr nach dem Karlsdörfer Strassenfeschdt & das Fest in Ka. eine Tour aufrufen


----------



## rossi-v (20. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ]*So neuversuch am Sonntag nochmals Wattkopf -Ettlinger Linie-Totermann usw.
> Treffpunkt 10 Uhr(mit Auto)an der Aral Tankstelle in Untergrombach.*[/SIZE]



Startet Ihr in Untergrombach oder fahrt Ihr mit dem Auto zur Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...s, ein neuen Trails am Eichelberg entdeckt, ...



Wie hast Du den entdeckt? Unfreiwillig, da Du gezwungenermaßen die Richtung enschlagen mußtest, bzw. Dein Rad, oder wirklich einen neuen Trail? 

Ich glaube mir sind alle bekannt


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den entdeckt? Unfreiwillig, da Du gezwungenermaßen die Richtung enschlagen mußtest, bzw. Dein Rad, oder wirklich einen neuen Trail?



ach den kennst Du bestimmt, der ist oben bei den Jägern "Sesseln" nähe Kaserne da sind unzählige kleine Trails die rechts Richtung Kaserne abgehen, ich nahm den mit dem blauen Zeichen und es war nett, ich folgte den Trail und landete zu meinem Erstaunen am fahrbarer Hohlweg bei der Hütte, da bin ich schon tausend mal vorbei gefahren und nie gesehen.



> Ich glaube mir sind alle bekannt



Für dich ist eh der  gesamte  Berg fahrbar 

Der Eichelberg ist echt nett, eine schöne Spielwiese mit wenig Publikum, das einzige was fehlt sind ein paar Knackige Anstiege wie der Schotterweg an der Kapelle vom Michaelsberg.

Was wird eigentlich am Steinbruch gemacht? weiss das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (21. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So neuversuch am Sonntag nochmals Wattkopf -Ettlinger Linie-Totermann usw.*
> *Treffpunkt 10 Uhr(mit Auto)an der Aral Tankstelle in Untergrombach.*


 
Wenn das Wetter mit spielt, bin ich dabei


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2009)

hey Jungs, nicht so laut, wir wäre es mir einer Brille?


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hey Jungs, nicht so laut, wir wäre es mir einer Brille?



*Jünter in meinem alter wird man(n) schwerhörig und es ist nur groß geschrieben und nicht laut*


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2009)

[SIZE="+20"]*H ä ? I c h k a n n E u c h a u c h n i  c h t l e s e n . . .*[/SIZE]


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *und es ist nur groß geschrieben und nicht laut[/SIZE]*



Großschreibung/Großbuchstaben bedeutet im Web/usenet = laut / schreien siehe die netiquette 

und überhaupt, heute 18:00 Michaelsbergkapelle kommt und stellt euch zum Duell auf! ich werde da sein!


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Großschreibung/Großbuchstaben bedeutet im Web/usenet = laut / schreien siehe die netiquette
> 
> und überhaupt, heute 18:00 Michaelsbergkapelle kommt und stellt euch zum Duell auf! ich werde da sein!



Da esse ich gerade zu Abend

Ich werde um 15.15h a.d. GBZ-Haltestelle meine Runde beginnen.


----------



## votecoli (21. Juli 2009)

Man seit ihr Durch........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Man seit ihr Durch........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burn23 (21. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So neuversuch am Sonntag nochmals Wattkopf -Ettlinger Linie-Totermann usw.
> Treffpunkt 10 Uhr(mit Auto)an der Aral Tankstelle in Untergrombach.*



Ich probier auch dabei zu sein, sofern ich Samstags/Sonntags net im Delirium versink


----------



## burn23 (23. Juli 2009)

Servus!

Würd morgen so gegen 16.00 Uhr ne Runde am Eichelberg/Michaelsberg drehen.

Wenn jemand noch Lust hat bitte melden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Würd morgen so gegen 16.00 Uhr ne Runde am Eichelberg/Michaelsberg drehen.
> 
> ...



*Ich heb mal die Hand...wenns Wetter mitmacht.
Wir können auch noch Trails rund um Heidelheim fahren...*


----------



## burn23 (23. Juli 2009)

Wetter soll abends schlechter werden, mal sehen.

Treffpunkt GBZ-Parkplatz?


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wetter soll abends schlechter werden, mal sehen.
> 
> Treffpunkt GBZ-Parkplatz?



*Laut SWR Wetter solls halten..GBZ Ist OK*


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen, ob ich da auch ein wenig fahren gehen kann. Dann wäre ich auch dabei. Eichelberg/Michaelsberg hört sich immer gut an


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So neuversuch am Sonntag nochmals Wattkopf -Ettlinger Linie-Totermann usw.
> Treffpunkt 10 Uhr(mit Auto)an der Aral Tankstelle in Untergrombach.*



Nochmals zur Erinnerung wenn also noch jemand Lust hat.....


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nochmals zur Erinnerung wenn also noch jemand Lust hat.....



Ich werde mich in Bad Wildbad herumtreiben und den Downhillern bei der DM zuschauen.
Vor allem die Hardtail-Klasse macht mich wieder fertig


----------



## rossi-v (25. Juli 2009)

@andi
Wo startet Eure Tour am Wattkopf (Hedwigsquelle) oder direkt in Untergrombach?

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @andi
> Wo startet Eure Tour am Wattkopf (Hedwigsquelle) oder direkt in Untergrombach?
> 
> rossi



*Start an der Hedwigsquelle um 10.30..... +- ein paar Minütchen*

@ Jörg 1969 viel Spass dabei und mach Bilder.....


----------



## rossi-v (26. Juli 2009)

Alles klar 1030 direkt an der Hedwigsquelle.

see you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (26. Juli 2009)

Schöne Tour war es.
Sind dann doch noch 104 km geworden

Eggenstein - Wattkopf - Kreuzelsberg - Toter Mann - SMDH - Ettlingen - Bruchhausen - Rheinstetten - Fähre - Neuberg - Rheinbrücke - Eggenstein 

see you


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2009)

*Kann ich nur bestätigen ....top Wetter und super Runde Wattkopf ,Ettlinger Linie,Toter Mann und SM....und den SM endlich komplett mit dem Show und Shine Bike runter*


----------



## wookie (27. Juli 2009)

ich bin in ettlingen (schwimmbad - watz) an euch vorbeigefahren und hab wie wild gehupt.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ich bin in ettlingen (schwimmbad - watz) an euch vorbeigefahren und hab wie wild gehupt.



*Ach Du warst das...ich dachte schon welcher D.....hupt denn da immer...schad halt wenn mans gewust hätte....*


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2009)

Werd morgen wieder meine Runde drehen, wenn jemand Lust hat, 15Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich früher starte (bei Interesse bis 13.45 bescheid geben via PM). Trail/Freeride ist angesagt. 
Der Witterung nach dürfte alles fahrbar sein


----------



## burn23 (31. Juli 2009)

Jo Lust hätte ich, muss nur morgen noch viel Zeugs erledigen, weil ich den Tag darauf in Urlaub fahr. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, bin ich am Start.

Bis demnächst, ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

*Bäääh alles fährt in Urlaub......bin dann wieder allein unterwegs....*


----------



## votecoli (31. Juli 2009)

Neeeinnn, nich allein! Superoli kommt angeflicht und hilft dir!
Bin ZUHAUSE!!!!


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

Hat jmd heute Lust mit zu fahren?

Hab gedacht so an Wissembourg, und dort ein bisschen fahren.
Bin aber auch für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Juli 2009)

*Schulferien haben begonnen!!1eins*


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

ja genau deswegen  fahren


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> *Schulferien haben begonnen!!*



Du hast Schulferien


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Du hast Schulferien



jaa


----------



## BruciesCardio (31. Juli 2009)

Falls jemand Morgen fährt, vom GBZ aus oder Raum Bruchsal wär ich dabei. Route is mir egal Hauptsache Kilometer fressen, jedoch gerne Bergig.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Neeeinnn, nich allein! Superoli kommt angeflicht und hilft dir!
> Bin ZUHAUSE!!!!



*Boahh noch mal Glück gehabt....hast Dich mit Bil abgesprochen....*


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Falls jemand Morgen fährt, vom GBZ aus oder Raum Bruchsal wär ich dabei. Route is mir egal Hauptsache Kilometer fressen, jedoch gerne Bergig.



Ich fahr erst wieder am Sonntagmorgen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

ich werde morgen mit einem Kollegen Richtung Weissembourg fahren, dort soll es ein paar anständige Trails geben


----------



## rossi-v (31. Juli 2009)

Wo sind in Wissembourg Trails?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich fahr erst wieder am Sonntagmorgen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.



*....aber aufpassen am Eichelberg wucher über Nacht neue Trailabschnitte......da sind so irre kleine Zwerge am wühlen....*


----------



## Stegi... (31. Juli 2009)

sry

Habe mir noch überlegt,
ob wir den Trail wieder "abreisen" sollen...

Eure Meinung...?
Werden es jetzt lassen mit Strecken bauen 
Als wir gebaut haben hat uns glaub ich
" Trail drive andi" (so heißt er glaub ich) gesehen...
Und uns auch draufhingewiesen, dass das nicht die feine englische Art ist...
Also sry nochmal, und wir machen ihn dann nach Wunsch wieder weg.
lg Stegi
vlt. sieht man irgendeinen wieder


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....aber aufpassen am Eichelberg wucher über Nacht neue Trailabschnitte......da sind so irre kleine Zwerge am wühlen....*



Sind ja jetzt auch Ferien, da ist schon mal ein bisschen Zeit übrig für unnötige Trails


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> sry
> 
> Habe mir noch überlegt,
> ob wir den Trail wieder "abreisen" sollen...
> ...



Nutzt doch erst mal die Vorhandenen. Es gib sicherlich einige, die ihr noch nicht gefahren seid.


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wo sind in Wissembourg Trails?



dort wo auch die Strecke für *Randonnée VTT verläuft?

Und noch in der Nähe von Rott und Weiler, habe nur Wissembourg gesagt, weil das bekannter ist
*


----------



## Stegi... (31. Juli 2009)

Ok machen wir...
Also ich selbst wäre dann auch dafür
--- ABREISEN ---

Der Trail den wir verlängert haben macht so FUN und der 20 Meter weiter ist auch sau geil....
die machen so Spaß, kennt ihr von solchen Trails noch ein paar?
lg Stegi


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

Die Qualität der Germanistiklehrer nimmt wohl sehr stark ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Ok machen wir...
> Also ich selbst wäre dann auch dafür
> --- ABREISEN ---
> 
> ...



Fahrt ihr die mit oder ohne Bremsspuren?


----------



## Stegi... (31. Juli 2009)

Immer ohne,
weil die Trails (so finde ich) irgendwann dann sau blöd befahrbar sind,
und ich auch mal irgendwann gelesen habe,
wenn man(n) die Reifen blockiert hat man weniger wiederstand, und
man kommt später zum Stillstand,
als wenn man rollen lässt.
Wieso die Frage?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> sry
> 
> Habe mir noch überlegt,
> ob wir den Trail wieder "abreisen" sollen...
> ...



Naja macht das Ding einfach auf 2 Fußbreit schmaler(und unauffälliger), Ihr hättet auch gleich ein Baustellenschild aufstellen können.
Nutzt erstmal die vorhandenen Trails Jungs , es sind genügen vorhanden um sich Fahrttechnisch auszutoben oder Stegi
Wenn Ihr unbedingt was Basteln wollt räumt doch die alte DH Strecken neben den Serpentienen frei...da habt Ihr dann genug zu tun und zu fahren.
 Wie ich es euch heute Nachmittag schon gesagt habe , kommt wegen dem Förster nicht so gut......

Wir sehen uns garantiert wieder und Helm auf Stegi.....


----------



## Stegi... (31. Juli 2009)

Welche Strecke meinen Sie?
Ist das die,die man von der Straße sehen kann?
Die ist eytrem Steil oder?
Wo unten so viel Gestrüp liegt


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Welche Strecke meinen Sie?
> Ist das die,die man von der Straße sehen kann?
> Die ist eytrem Steil oder?
> Wo unten so viel Gestrüp liegt



Das ist das Endstück..lauft mal hoch kommt noch mehr Trail.


----------



## Stegi... (31. Juli 2009)

Aso,
liegt da ein umgestürtzter Baum im weg?
ist der "Eingang" von diesem Trail in der Nähe
von dem Serpentinen Anfang mit dem einen Stein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (31. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Germanistiklehrer nimmt wohl sehr stark ab.


 
Du siehst: Wir brauchen unsere

Unterrichtsfreie Zeit!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Aso,
> liegt da ein umgestürtzter Baum im weg?
> ist der "Eingang" von diesem Trail in der Nähe
> von dem Serpentinen Anfang mit dem einen Stein?




 genau dort


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Immer ohne,
> weil die Trails (so finde ich) irgendwann dann sau blöd befahrbar sind,
> und ich auch mal irgendwann gelesen habe,
> wenn man(n) die Reifen blockiert hat man weniger wiederstand, und
> ...



Das hört sich auf jeden Fall mal vernünftig an. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Bremsspuren auf den Trails am Eichelberg/Michaelsberg, die man überhaupt nicht gut heißen kann. 

Ihr könnt doch mal auch die Treppe am Michaelsberg probieren, falls ihr die noch nicht probiert habt.
Die hier meine ich:


----------



## Stegi... (31. Juli 2009)

Haben wir 
Und wieder mals gemerkt,
dass die Erdanziehungskraft sehr stark sein kein,
für uns sind  die sau schwer,
schafft ihr die locker? 
Grade der Anfang die leichte kurve ist doch etwas für
Vortgeschrittenere oder? 

Habe es auf dem Bild nicht so erkennen können, sind es aber nicht
die mit dem Gelender aus Holzstämmenn?
Und unten kommt man bei einer Bank raus?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Haben wir
> Und wieder mals gemerkt,
> dass die Erdanziehungskraft sehr stark sein kein,
> für uns sind  die sau schwer,
> ...



Genau die , aber die fährt nur der Tom.....ist selbst mir zu gefährlich das Teil


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist die Treppe. Momentan ist das Holzgeländer nach dem "Knick" etwas kaputt, bzw. es stehen Schrauben od. Nägel heraus. 
Was heißt locker, aufpassen muß ich immer, da der Betonsplit sich etwas ungünstig auf das Bremsverhalten auswirkt. Bei Nässe fahre ich da natürlich nicht runter. 
Bei Frost hat man gut fahren können, da waren die Steinchen schön festgefroren, war ne richtig gute Haftung.
Es gibt aber, wenn man von oben auf die Treppe schaut, ca. 50m nach links den Weg entlang einen unscheinbaren "ehem." Weg, der Parallel zur Treppe hinunter führt. Ist auch recht steil und etwas zugewachsen. Vielleicht ist der auch was für euch.


----------



## votecoli (31. Juli 2009)

Hmh, die Treppe is mir noch nie aufgefallen! Wo genau is die??


----------



## BruciesCardio (1. August 2009)

Muss ich ma mit dem Hardtail probieren


----------



## iTom (1. August 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, mache ich das morgen früh um 9Uhr ab GBZ-Haltestellenparkplatz:



Wer mit möchte vlt. kurz per PM melden, damit ich weiß ob ich pünktlich sein muß oder eher nicht


----------



## BruciesCardio (1. August 2009)

Schade das ich Heut fahr, sieht interessant aus  
Hab ja leider kein Höhenmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. August 2009)

Bei mir heißt es meistens viele Höhenmeter bei wenig Kilometer


----------



## kletterprofi (1. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hmh, die Treppe is mir noch nie aufgefallen! Wo genau is die??


Sie ist auf der Südseite des Berges. Wenn du die Straße an der Westseite hochfährst und dann ab Schauinsland den normalen Schotterweg nach oben fährst, kommst du an der ersten Kehre an einem kleinen Kreuzweghaus vorbei. Dort fährst du ca. 400m geradeaus, dann geht die Treppe rechts nach unten weg, durch eine Art Hohlweg.


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei mir heißt es meistens viele Höhenmeter bei wenig Kilometer



und noch am Michaelsberg den Trail getestet


----------



## iTom (1. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> und noch am Michaelsberg den Trail getestet



Nee, hat zeitlich nicht hingehauen. Muß ich mir irgendwann im laufe der Woche mal gönnen.


----------



## speedygonzales (4. August 2009)

da wundert man sich weshalb die Vorderradbremse so weich ist, das Vorderrad blockieren geht nur mit richtiger Kraft.

Man schaut auf die Lefty, und sieht im unteren Bereich Ölflecken, die ist wohl undicht und das Öl landet beim Fahren auf die Bremsbeläge/Scheibe (meine persönliche laienhafte Erklärung)

Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich das Rush gekauft habe


----------



## votecoli (4. August 2009)

Irgendwie scheint Canno... in letzter Zeit Qualitätsprobleme zu haben! Habe jetzt schon drei unabhängig voneinander nur fluchende Kollegen erlebt!


----------



## Curtado (4. August 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da wundert man sich weshalb die Vorderradbremse so weich ist, das Vorderrad blockieren geht nur mit richtiger Kraft.
> 
> Man schaut auf die Lefty, und sieht im unteren Bereich Ölflecken, die ist wohl undicht und das Öl landet beim Fahren auf die Bremsbeläge/Scheibe (meine persönliche laienhafte Erklärung)
> 
> Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich das Rush gekauft habe



Sitzt der Kabelbinder am Faltenbalg fest?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. August 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da wundert man sich weshalb die Vorderradbremse so weich ist, das Vorderrad blockieren geht nur mit richtiger Kraft.
> 
> Man schaut auf die Lefty, und sieht im unteren Bereich Ölflecken, die ist wohl undicht und das Öl landet beim Fahren auf die Bremsbeläge/Scheibe (meine persönliche laienhafte Erklärung)
> 
> Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich das Rush gekauft habe



Tja, hättste halt doch ein Speci genommen *duckundweg*..


----------



## Curtado (4. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Tja, hättste halt doch ein Speci genommen *duckundweg*..



Specialized verbaut doch auch Avids


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Tja, hättste halt doch ein Speci genommen *duckundweg*..



*Er wollte nicht auf mich hören *noch tiefer duck und weg**


----------



## wookie (4. August 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da wundert man sich weshalb die Vorderradbremse so weich ist, das Vorderrad blockieren geht nur mit richtiger Kraft.
> 
> Man schaut auf die Lefty, und sieht im unteren Bereich Ölflecken, die ist wohl undicht und das Öl landet beim Fahren auf die Bremsbeläge/Scheibe (meine persönliche laienhafte Erklärung)
> 
> Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich das Rush gekauft habe



wo hast du es gekauft? - für sowas gibt es evtl garantie.
du kannst doch nicht das ganze rad wegen der gabel schlecht machen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. August 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Specialized verbaut doch auch Avids



Mag sein, mein Speci hat keine Avid !!!

Geh zum Ralf und klär das ab!!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (4. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon drei unabhÃ¤ngig voneinander nur fluchende Kollegen erlebt!



ja das habe ich auch gehÃ¶rt, die QualitÃ¤t soll ziemlich nachgelassen haben.

*@Curtado*

Sorry ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz, was fÃ¼r einen Kabelbinder? meinst Du den fÃ¼r die Bremsleitung? der wird ja festgeschraubt. Der lÃ¤sst sich keinen mm. Bewegen.

*@wookie*

Wenn es ânurâ die Gabel wÃ¤re, seit ich das Rad gekauft habe, habe ich nur Ã¤rger damit.
1.	eine immer wieder Wackelnde Kurbel, ich war 5x in der Werkstatt bis ich es ausgetauscht bekommen habe, ich muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass mir die Werkstatt zum Schluss eine  bessere Kurbel einfach so einbaute, seit dem ist ruhe.
2.	Schleifende & rubbelnde Hinterradbremse bis heute noch (!) 
3.	Kleinen Lackplatzer, (wurde gleich behoben)
4.	Und jetzt die Lefty und dadurch auch die Bremsen / BremsbelÃ¤ge

Das Rad ist noch kein Jahr alt.

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, man kann ziemlich gut die Ãl-flecken sehen.


----------



## Curtado (5. August 2009)

@speedy
ich meinte den Kabelbinder mit dem der Faltenbalg unten befestigt ist.
Unter dem Faltenbalg sind die Gleitlager.Vielleicht kommt das Öl von denen ,die laufen normalerweise im Fett/Öl.


----------



## wookie (5. August 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> [1.	eine immer wieder Wackelnde Kurbel, ich war 5x in der Werkstatt bis ich es ausgetauscht bekommen habe, ich muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass mir die Werkstatt zum Schluss eine  bessere Kurbel einfach so einbaute, seit dem ist ruhe.



war das die cannondale-kurbel? seit dem cannondale wieder verstärkt auf systemintegration setzt (so wie es cube auch anfängt jetzt) hab ich schon von einigen problemen gelesen/gehört. lieber etwas ausgereiftes ans bike machen von herstellern die richtig auf masse produzieren.

konntest du in das tretlager ein HT2 lager einbauen, oder was ist da jetzt drin?



Curtado schrieb:


> @speedy
> ich meinte den Kabelbinder mit dem der Faltenbalg unten befestigt ist.
> Unter dem Faltenbalg sind die Gleitlager.Vielleicht kommt das Öl von denen ,die laufen normalerweise im Fett/Öl.



auf einem seiner bilder ist doch gut zu sehen das die siffe schon über dem faltbelag drüber läuft. die rollen-lager kriegt man so schnell nicht kaputt, was die fatty gabeln zu echten sorglosgabeln macht. die sind nur gefettet mit einem zähen fett das auch bei hohen sommerlichen temperaturen nicht wegfließt.

aber ich habe schon selber die negativ-feder einer lefty zerstört. diese feder ist entweder rot (stark) oder blau (schwach) lackiert. bricht die feder, funktioniert die gabel immernoch, nur ist das ansprechen nicht mehr so toll. leider krümeln einige lacksplitter von der feder ab und verteilen sich im inneren der lefty. diese sitzen dann zwischen den dichtungen und wenn man ein wenig druck auf die gabel gibt, fängt diese an zu siffen.

lässt sich einfach durch austauschen der negativfeder (ca 12 EUR materialkosten) reparieren. (hierzu muss aber die dämpferpatrone zerlegt werden) wenn das zu viel ist einfach die ganze dämpferpatrone tauschen.

könnten natürlich noch andere probleme sein. aber du solltest die gabel sowieso machen lassen. dabei siehst du dann ja was es war.

- und wenn es die blaue feder war, lass dir gleich eine rote einbauen. cannondale verkauft die räder komplett zusammengebaut und erst ab rahmengröße L wird die starke feder verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (7. August 2009)

Mein neues Rädsche....


----------



## iTom (7. August 2009)

@Andi
Bin heute den anderen Trail gefahren, der steilere aufm M-Berg. 
Hab leider irgendwann mal bemerkt, nach dem ich Bockspringen gemacht habe
, dass meine Sattelstütze noch ausgefahren war

Son blöder Ast war nämlich genau dort, wo mein rechter Lenkergriff vorbei wollte

Und jetzt endlich weiß ich wofür das "Bockspringen" im Turnverein gut ist


----------



## Stegi... (7. August 2009)

Wo ist der steiler Trail auf
dem M-Berg?


----------



## votecoli (7. August 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Mein neues Rädsche....


 Na hoffentlich hälts besser als das von Speddy....


----------



## iTom (7. August 2009)

Kann man iwie schlecht beschreiben, ist auf jeden Fall auf der Seite vom Hang, wo man den Schotterweg rauf zur Michaelskapelle fährt. 

Zumindest kommt man ganz unten auf der asphaltierten "Straße" raus.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ein wenig weiter.


----------



## Stegi... (7. August 2009)

Ach ich glaube ich kenne den, ist aber sehr kurz kann das sein?


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @Andi
> Bin heute den anderen Trail gefahren, der steilere aufm M-Berg.
> Hab leider irgendwann mal bemerkt, nach dem ich Bockspringen gemacht habe
> , dass meine Sattelstütze noch ausgefahren war
> ...



*Och das geht ja noch....ich hatte auf dem Trail festgestellt 1. ich fahr auf der Scott CC 2. Sattelstütze versenken vergessen 3. Aua nur 160 Scheibenund bin an den Clickis fest.........
Macht aber spass das Teil *


----------



## iTom (8. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Och das geht ja noch....ich hatte auf dem Trail festgestellt 1. ich fahr auf der Scott CC 2. Sattelstütze versenken vergessen 3. Aua nur 160 Scheibenund bin an den Clickis fest.........
> Macht aber spass das Teil *



160er Scheiben dürften aber für dieses Stück ausreichend sein. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich manchmal den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen habe. Durch den Regen letztens hat es ne richtige Rinne gegeben. Da mußte ich erst mal überlegen, fahr ich dieses Stück oder jenes. Das eine sieht zwar wie "ausgefahren" aus, scheint sich aber irgendwie nur ausserordentlich technisch fahren zu lassen und bin dann den Chickenway gefahren 
Wenn ich das nächste Mal meine Sattelstütze eingefahren hab, probiere ich es einfach mal. Mehr als stürzen und sich verletzen und das Rad dabei kaputt zu machen, geht ja meistens nicht


----------



## BruciesCardio (8. August 2009)

Könntest dich noch vor einer Wandergruppe aus Französischen Ausstausch-Studentinnen blamieren


----------



## iTom (8. August 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Könntest dich noch vor einer Wandergruppe aus Französischen Ausstausch-Studentinnen blamieren



Wann sind sie dort unterwegs, sagtest Du?

Gib mir Bescheid, wenn sie dort unterwegs sind, ich mache mir dann einen extrabreiten Lenker ans Rad (1,5m vielleicht?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> 160er Scheiben dürften aber für dieses Stück ausreichend sein.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich manchmal den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen habe. Durch den Regen letztens hat es ne richtige Rinne gegeben. Da mußte ich erst mal überlegen, fahr ich dieses Stück oder jenes. Das eine sieht zwar wie "ausgefahren" aus, scheint sich aber irgendwie nur ausserordentlich technisch fahren zu lassen und bin dann den Chickenway gefahren
> Wenn ich das nächste Mal meine Sattelstütze eingefahren hab, probiere ich es einfach mal. Mehr als stürzen und sich verletzen und das Rad dabei kaputt zu machen, geht ja meistens nicht



*Naja es war bremsbar mit den 160ger Scheiben aber keine Reserve mehr ...ja die Rampen sind ausgewaschen vom Regen , Andi2 ist auch nicht immer genau die Rinnen gefahren.
Meist rechts davon war´s fahrbar und an einer Rampe muss man außen herum.
Also riskieren würd ich nichts Tom..... *


----------



## Stegi... (8. August 2009)

Hallo
Fährt morgen einer bei der
CTF in Bretten mit?
Habe nämlich ein paar Fragen
wegen des Mindestalters
...


----------



## iTom (8. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt morgen einer bei der
> CTF in Bretten mit?
> Habe nämlich ein paar Fragen
> ...



Ich fahre zwar nicht mit, nimm doch aber ne "Vollmacht" von Deinen Eltern mit. Quasi ne schriftliche Bestätigung, dass Du aus der Sicht Deiner Eltern  an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen darfst.


----------



## iTom (8. August 2009)

Wenn sich morgen früh um 9Uhr +5 Min jemand 2,5h lang quälen möchte, sollte dann an der GBZ-Haltestelle sein


----------



## Stegi... (8. August 2009)

Wollte noch was Fragen,
Also ob man in Ettlingen ein paar anständige Trails 
findet?
Und am besten eine wegbeschreibung, also am besten welcher
Berg dort, und noch sagen, welche Himmelsrichtung
Danke schon mal im Vorraus
LG Stegi


----------



## iTom (8. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Wollte noch was Fragen,
> Also ob man in Ettlingen ein paar anständige Trails
> findet?
> Und am besten eine wegbeschreibung, also am besten welcher
> ...



In Ettlingen gibt es auch gute Trails. Mehr oder weniger um den Wattkopf herum. Aber hier dürfte mehr über Ettlingen und Wattkopf zu erfahren sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323

Wende Dich doch einfach mal an diese Mitschreiber.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2009)

Bin am Freitag auch den Trail mit den Stufen gefahren. Der Hinterreifen hatte recht wenig Grip im Vergleich zu dem was ich im PW kenne. Ist das normal?

Ansonsten konnte man die Stufen fahren. Nur leider bin ich konsequent um die Ideal-Line rumgefahren, sodaß ich nach jeder Sektion korrigieren oder gar absteigen mußte. 

Lediglich die ganz große Stufe habe ich ausgelassen, weil ich da nicht sicher war wegen der Stelle, wo ich am besten einfahre. Aber da wird mir Tom sicher weiterhelfen können. Tom?


----------



## iTom (9. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag auch den Trail mit den Stufen gefahren. Der Hinterreifen hatte recht wenig Grip im Vergleich zu dem was ich im PW kenne. Ist das normal?


Ist halt harter Lehmboden, da ist nicht so viel Grip wenn er ausgetrocknet ist. Muß man halt durch fahrerrisches Können ausgleichen



> Ansonsten konnte man die Stufen fahren. Nur leider bin ich konsequent um die Ideal-Line rumgefahren, sodaß ich nach jeder Sektion korrigieren oder gar absteigen mußte.
> 
> Lediglich die ganz große Stufe habe ich ausgelassen, weil ich da nicht sicher war wegen der Stelle, wo ich am besten einfahre. Aber da wird mir Tom sicher weiterhelfen können. Tom?



Wenn Du mir sagst an welchen Stufen Du die Ideallinie gemieden hast bestimmt. Ich kann Dir aber nicht ganz folgen, wo Du Dich gerade befindest.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir aber nicht ganz folgen, wo Du Dich gerade befindest.



Dachte ich mir, dass ich Dich überfordere. 

Kapelle links ab kurze Schotterabfahrt. Nach 300m links den Weg rein. Dann zum Trail runter an der Abzweigung rechts und dann über die Wiese am Hang oberhalb Untergrombach. Dann links den Trail runter in den Wald und dann die Stufen/Serpentinen. 

Sind wir jetzt auf dem gleichen Weg?

Und schlechte Fahrtechnik kann man sicher auch durch Reifenprofil und Federweg ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (9. August 2009)

Fährt von euch jemand zur Eurobike???


----------



## iTom (9. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir, dass ich Dich überfordere.
> 
> Kapelle links ab kurze Schotterabfahrt. Nach 300m links den Weg rein. Dann zum Trail runter an der Abzweigung rechts und dann über die Wiese am Hang oberhalb Untergrombach. Dann links den Trail runter in den Wald und dann die Stufen/Serpentinen.
> 
> ...



Ja, den Weg bin ich heute zum 2. Mal runter. Ich bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach der Ideallinie. Habe es immerhin geschafft, den Sattel rechtzeitig runterzumachen.

Die vorletzte "große" Stufe dürfte besser gesprungen werden, als abgerollt zu werden. ...natürlich nicht mit riesigem Anlauf, da hätte man ansonsten etwas Bremsprobleme

Meine Treppe hat sich heute nicht am Stück fahren lassen. Irgendwie habe ich heute nicht die Ideallinie erwischt.


----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag auch den Trail mit den Stufen gefahren. Der Hinterreifen hatte recht wenig Grip im Vergleich zu dem was ich im PW kenne. Ist das normal?
> 
> Ansonsten konnte man die Stufen fahren. Nur leider bin ich konsequent um die Ideal-Line rumgefahren, sodaß ich nach jeder Sektion korrigieren oder gar absteigen mußte.
> 
> Lediglich die ganz große Stufe habe ich ausgelassen, weil ich da nicht sicher war wegen der Stelle, wo ich am besten einfahre. Aber da wird mir Tom sicher weiterhelfen können. Tom?



*Das Probl. hatt man auf allen Trails am Eichelb.usw.im Moment ist einfach zu trocken.....fehlt etwas Nässe im Boden.
Die Stufen sind auch in der Ideallinei nicht zu fahren.....Andi 2 (Trail -Dive- Andi)ist auch immer rechts daneben runter....
Ist das die Stufe wo man gleich in die Kurfe muß Dirk*


----------



## iTom (9. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...
> Und schlechte Fahrtechnik kann man sicher auch durch Reifenprofil und Federweg ausgleichen.



Probier doch mal nen anderen Reifensatz, als den Rocket Ron


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ist das die Stufe wo man gleich in die Kurfe muß Dirk



Die letzte Stufe bevor es wieder in den kleinen Wald rein geht.

Aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es eine Line gibt, mit der man alles am Stück fahren kann. Vermutlich wenn man alle Stufen links anfährt und dann an der Kante nach rechts zieht.



iTom schrieb:


> Probier doch mal nen anderen Reifensatz, als den Rocket Ron



Warum nicht. Der ist doch teuer. Da muss der das doch können.


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die letzte Stufe bevor es wieder in den kleinen Wald rein geht.
> 
> Vermutlich wenn man alle Stufen links anfährt und dann an der Kante nach rechts zieht
> 
> ...




die Stufe meinte ich ,da hat selbst Andi2 versagt.....
Wie geschrieben wir sind rechts der Spur runter war weniger steil und fahrbar.
Racing Ralf´s sind noch rutschiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben wir sind rechts der Spur runter war weniger steil und fahrbar.



Da ist aber kein Weg, oder?


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein Weg, oder?



Nö Schatzi etwas daneben(neben den Rinnen der Stufen)  ansonst immer den Trail


----------



## andi1969 (11. August 2009)

*Hab heute mal ne Enduro Trail Runde zusammengestellt inkl. aller fahrbaren steilen Trails  am Michaelsberg - Ungeheurklamm und Eichelberg.
Es wurden 44 km-1022hm-reine Fahrzeit 3Std 36.....mit Pausen war ich von 11Uhr bis 15.30 unterwegs.

Dummerweise unterwegs festgestellt Foto liegt zu Hause, ergo leider kein Bildmaterial vorhanden.
Also wir können doch auch Enduro Trail Runden drehen.*


----------



## iTom (11. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hab heute mal ne Enduro Trail Runde zusammengestellt inkl. aller fahrbaren steilen Trails  am Michaelsberg - Ungeheurklamm und Eichelberg.
> Es wurden 44 km-1022hm-reine Fahrzeit 3Std 36.....mit Pausen war ich von 11Uhr bis 15.30 unterwegs.
> 
> Dummerweise unterwegs festgestellt Foto liegt zu Hause, ergo leider kein Bildmaterial vorhanden.
> Also wir können doch auch Enduro Trail Runden drehen.*



Nicht schlecht, ich versuche morgen ca. 32km/970HM zusammenzubekommen Mal schauen, ob alles fahrbar sein wird.


----------



## Stegi... (11. August 2009)

Ich weiß,
ist blöd,

Aber könntest du  versuchen den Weg zu beschreiben?
(bis Ungeheuerklam)
Wir finden einfach keinen guten Weg,
um alle Trails nacheinander "Fahrbar" zu fahren.

Und ich wollte nochmal fragen wo der Trail 
über welchen hier die ganze Zeit geschrieben wird genau ist.
Ich habe jetzt rausgehört,
dass er dort bei den Treppen auf de, m-Berg 
sein soll...
lg Stegi...


----------



## andi1969 (11. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Ich weiß,
> ist blöd,
> 
> Aber könntest du  versuchen den Weg zu beschreiben?
> ...



*.....geht nur über Waldwege und Feldwege,da gibt kein bestimmten Weg zur Ungeheureklamm......ich kanns euch nur mal zeigen.
Das Teil am M-Berg ist devn. noch nichts für euch. Ohne Scheibenbremsen und Fahrtechnik hat man verloren.*


----------



## Stegi... (11. August 2009)

Aso na dann ;-)
Haben mal geschaut,
selbst die "alte Downhill" Strecke auf dem Eichelberg
ist uns noch zu Steil...

Meinte eig. den Weg vom Eichelberg zum M.Berg
Und die Reihenfolge der Trails,
können Sie bitte Bilder von Teilen des Wegs und den Trails in der Reihenfolge machen?
lg Stegi


----------



## iTom (11. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Aso na dann ;-)
> Haben mal geschaut,
> selbst die "alte Downhill" Strecke auf dem Eichelberg
> ist uns noch zu Steil...
> ...



Kannst Du Dich selbst einschätzen, was Du in der Lage bist zu fahren? Lese Dir das aufmerksam durch und gebe ein Urteil über Dich ab, was Du Dich trauen würdest zu fahren: 
http://singletrail-skala.de/
Ist ne sehr gute Möglichkeit abzuschätzen, ob man die Trails fahren kann oder doch lieber nicht.


----------



## Stegi... (11. August 2009)

Oha
Ich bin glaub ich so um 2
vlt. Anfang 3...

In was schetzt ihr den alten Downhill ein?
Oder in was schetzt ihr euch selbst ein?


----------



## iTom (11. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Oha
> Ich bin glaub ich so um 2
> vlt. Anfang 3...
> 
> ...



"alter Downhill" sagt mir nichts.

Meinereiner würde sich bei S3 bis S4, natürlich mit dem Rad gefahren und nicht heruntergeschoben, ansiedeln, denke ich mal

Wenn Du Die schon mal gefahren bist, dann kannst Du wahrscheinlich auch die restlichen Trails mehr oder weniger fahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (11. August 2009)

Aso 
Ich hab diese Treppe mehr geschoben
Der alte Downhill geht parallel zu den Serpentinen runter.
Auf welchem aber ein Baum umgefallen ist,
nur bis dahin geht er auch noch,
Ich finde  nur den letzten Teil schwer
(Von einer Kurve auf den Serpentinen (die erste mit Holzstufen) Kann man dann rechts den Trail runter)
Kennen sie sicher, habe ihn vlt. nur schlecht erklärt 

lg Stegi


----------



## iTom (11. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Aso
> Ich hab diese Treppe mehr geschoben
> Der alte Downhill geht parallel zu den Serpentinen runter.
> Auf welchem aber ein Baum umgefallen ist,
> ...



Den kenne ich doch. Finde ich langweilig. Die Serpentinen an einem Stück zu fahren finde ich interessanter und für den einen oder anderen eine Herausforderung. Für mich auch, wenn der Boden durch den Regen schön schmierig geworden ist. Ansonsten gut und "locker" fahrbar...auch ohne Bremsspuren...wenn man es kann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> "alter Downhill" sagt mir nichts.
> 
> Meinereiner würde sich bei S3 bis S4, natürlich mit dem Rad gefahren und nicht heruntergeschoben, ansiedeln, denke ich mal
> 
> Wenn Du Die schon mal gefahren bist, dann kannst Du wahrscheinlich auch die restlichen Trails mehr oder weniger fahren:



S4 ist mutig.


----------



## iTom (11. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> S4 ist mutig.



Ich denke schon, dass ich das mal gefahren bin. Muss ja nicht aufm E-/M-Berg gewesen sein. Wobei man manche Stellen schon so einschätzen könnte...


----------



## Stegi... (11. August 2009)

Also die Serpentinen finde ich schon schwer, fahrt ihr bei der Kurve nach dem Stein die ganze Kurve mit Holztreppen, oder die kleine Abkürzung links steil runter? iTom können Sie am besten Downhill von den Brasilianern? Morgen suchen wir mal eine Strecke, die alle guten Trails beinhaltet. Ich habe mir überlegt vom Naturfreunde Haus hoch zur Kaserne, wenn man zum Eingang der Kaserne schaut geht rechts ein Trail runter, dann über den Judenf. zu Wanderweg 3 dann über die Straße zu den steilen Trails vom Eberg


----------



## Stegi... (11. August 2009)

Wollte fragen wie Ihr fahrt, und vlt. Verbesserungen unserer Home-round


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Also die Serpentinen finde ich schon schwer, fahrt ihr bei der Kurve nach dem Stein die ganze Kurve mit Holztreppen, oder die kleine Abkürzung links steil runter?



Wo genau sind wir jetzt? E/M? 



Stegi... schrieb:


> Ich habe mir überlegt vom Naturfreunde Haus hoch zur Kaserne, wenn man zum Eingang der Kaserne schaut geht rechts ein Trail runter, dann über den Judenf. zu Wanderweg 3 dann über die Straße zu den steilen Trails vom Eberg



Fahren wir auch so.


Kennst Du den Höllklammtrail?


----------



## andi1969 (12. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo genau sind wir jetzt? E/M?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Eichelberg die Serbentinen......
 Ungeheuerklamm..Dirk ,den kennen die Zwerge


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Am Eichelberg die Serbentinen......



Wo sind die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo sind die?



*Wenn Du den Eichelberg unten auf der Straße reinfährst ,kommen doch nach ca 500 m links und rechts zwei Parkplätze .
Vor dem linken Parkplatz kommt ein Waldweg dort enden die Serpentinen*.
Ansonst ich zeigs Dir gern.........


----------



## Stegi... (12. August 2009)

Oder, wenn man auch, von Wanderweg 3 über die Straße fährt, dann immer graade aus, dann kommen sie schon

Auf dem M-berg gibt es so weit ich weiß keine Serpentinen oder?
Kennt noch jemand Serpentien hier in der Nähe?


----------



## BruciesCardio (12. August 2009)

Kommt ma die Serpentinen Uphill hoch? Ich  glaub sonst finde ich den Eingang nich 
Die Treppe am MBerg habe ich mir gestern mal angeschaut,war gestern dazu noch schön feucht so das ich schon beim "nur" runtertragen schon halber auf die fresse bin  war mit Klicks unterwegs.
Trotzdem Respekt wer da runterfährt.

Fährt eig. heut Jemand?


----------



## Stegi... (12. August 2009)

Wir sind Heute gefahren...
Also ob man die Serpentinen uphill hoch
kommt ist fraglich, also ich glaube nicht,
 man muss die Straße bis zu den 2 Parkplätzen hoch, dann in den Linken Weg rein,
(Auf dem Weg würde man zum Naturfreundehaus kommen, und dann gleich
rechts in einen kleinen Weg...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2009)

So Jungs, jetzt schaut euch hier die Videos mal an.

Wenn Ihr das drauf habt, kommt ihr die Stufen am Michelsberg, die Serpentinen am Eichelberg und die Treppe sowieso runter. 

http://mpora.com/schpytzyo/videos/


----------



## andi1969 (12. August 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Kommt ma die Serpentinen Uphill hoch? Ich  glaub sonst finde ich den Eingang nich
> Die Treppe am MBerg habe ich mir gestern mal angeschaut,war gestern dazu noch schön feucht so das ich schon beim "nur" runtertragen schon halber auf die fresse bin  war mit Klicks unterwegs.
> Trotzdem Respekt wer da runterfährt.
> 
> Fährt eig. heut Jemand?



*Nö muss man hochlaufen oder über den Hangtrail anfahren und das ist nur das Endstück......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruciesCardio (12. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nö muss man hochlaufen oder über den Hangtrail anfahren und das ist nur das Endstück......*



Dann werd ich das wohl mal tun


----------



## Don Stefano (12. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> S4 ist mutig.


.


----------



## iTom (12. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So Jungs, jetzt schaut euch hier die Videos mal an.
> 
> Wenn Ihr das drauf habt, kommt ihr die Stufen am Michelsberg, die Serpentinen am Eichelberg und die Treppe sowieso runter.
> 
> http://mpora.com/schpytzyo/videos/



Oder umgekehrt

Ich hab mir mal zwei Videos gegeben, vieles davon würde ich mir zutrauen...vielleicht auch fahren können...mit 140mm vorne, nicht so wie die mit >=160 mm...


----------



## iTom (12. August 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Kommt ma die Serpentinen Uphill hoch?


Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik und Kraft in den Beinen, dürfte man auch "hochfahren" können. Wookie würde ich das zutrauen, er kann Treppen hochhüpfen..Sehr viel Gleichgewichthalten können ist angebracht beim Uphill.




> Ich  glaub sonst finde ich den Eingang nich
> Die Treppe am MBerg habe ich mir gestern mal angeschaut,war gestern dazu noch schön feucht so das ich schon beim "nur" runtertragen schon halber auf die fresse bin  war mit Klicks unterwegs.
> Trotzdem Respekt wer da runterfährt.
> 
> Fährt eig. heut Jemand?



Wenn weniger Betonsplitt verteilt wäre, dann wäre sie "einfach" zu fahren, so ist es aber eine besondere Herausforderung.


----------



## votecoli (12. August 2009)

Das Problem an der Treppe ist tatsächlich der Split. Die Steigung bzw. das Gefälle ist bei einer guten Gabel und packenden Bremsen eher das kleinere Problem! Mit meinem Nobbi Nic bekomm ich da nicht genug Bremskraft zusammen! Außerdem hab ich Clicker ohne Käfig! Ned grad passend für so was!! Bevor ich aber die 12 Kilo Kiste aufrüste (Ich freu mich ja so über das Gewicht!) hol ich mir lieber noch was passendes!


----------



## BruciesCardio (12. August 2009)

Irgendwas bin ich da heut hoch die Serpentinen waren es wohl nich, war sehr steinig  war auch relativ schnell zu ende bin irgendwo im Wald rausgekommen.
Auf der Linken Seite sind ja viel mehr Trails  werd ich die Tage wohl noch etwas erkunden müssen.


----------



## iTom (12. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Treppe ist tatsächlich der Split. Die Steigung bzw. das Gefälle ist bei einer guten Gabel und packenden Bremsen eher das kleinere Problem! Mit meinem Nobbi Nic bekomm ich da nicht genug Bremskraft zusammen! Außerdem hab ich Clicker ohne Käfig! Ned grad passend für so was!! Bevor ich aber die 12 Kilo Kiste aufrüste (Ich freu mich ja so über das Gewicht!) hol ich mir lieber noch was passendes!



Die Treppe kannst Du auch mim NN fahren, sofern der Split nicht mehr da ist, oder bei Frost festgefroren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal zwei Videos gegeben, vieles davon würde ich mir zutrauen...vielleicht auch fahren können...mit 140mm vorne, nicht so wie die mit >=160 mm...



Ich mir auch. Die Uphills. 

Aber runter? Hm ... Muss Dich vielleicht mal wieder fahren sehen.


----------



## iTom (12. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich mir auch. Die Uphills.
> 
> Aber runter? Hm ... Muss Dich vielleicht mal wieder fahren sehen.



Die Stufen sind übrigens fahrbar. Hab allerdings die Ar$chbacken benutzt und den NN dazwischen gehalten. Nur so konnte ich dosiert bremsen


----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Stufen sind übrigens fahrbar. Hab allerdings die Ar$chbacken benutzt und den NN dazwischen gehalten. Nur so konnte ich dosiert bremsen



Oh, ein Klassiker, klingt sehr nach "Klabusterbeerenfräse". 

Sauberkeit ist wichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (13. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Oh, ein Klassiker, klingt sehr nach "Klabusterbeerenfräse".
> 
> Sauberkeit ist wichtig...



Ein Big Betty würde wohl noch gründlicher putzen


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Stufen sind übrigens fahrbar. Hab allerdings die Ar$chbacken benutzt und den NN dazwischen gehalten.



*Also ich kenn da ein paar Damen in Leder Tom die machen das Dir auch......*


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich mir auch. Die Uphills.
> 
> Aber runter? Hm ... Muss Dich vielleicht mal wieder fahren sehen.



*Jaja der Hochmut und die Selbsüberschätzung.............fängt schon bei den Zwergen an......*


----------



## iTom (13. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also ich kenn da ein paar Damen in Leder Tom die machen das Dir auch......*



 Nen NN in die Rille halten...


----------



## iTom (13. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich mir auch. Die Uphills.
> 
> ...



Alleine vom Windelnwechseln wird das aber nie funktionieren, ein bisschen Fahrpraxis wäre da etwas mehr hilfreich


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Alleine vom Windelnwechseln wird das aber nie funktionieren, ein bisschen Fahrpraxis wäre da etwas mehr hilfreich



Am Sonntag darf ich wieder.


----------



## iTom (13. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Am Sonntag darf ich wieder.



Windelnwechseln


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Windelnwechseln



Serpentinen.

Bis Du so viel Windeln gewechselt hast wie ich, mußt Du noch lange wechseln. Amateur.


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2009)

Pah! Alles Anfänger! Ich bin zwei im Vorraus! Und wenn se erst ma größer sind macht man so was für sie:

Post 314

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&page=13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (13. August 2009)

Ouhh
Das wäre ein Traum,
wenn mein Vater so auf den Sport eingehen 
würde...Ich finanziere mich selber, und
meine Oma ist mein Dietmar Hopp...

Sonst muss ich aber immer auf Weihnachten und
B-day warten, und viele viele Stunden Zeitungen austragen


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2009)

*So und nu wieder zurück zum Thema.........
Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr fahr ich die Enduro Trail Runde wieder mit cubelix.....wer noch mit will, bitte melden.*


----------



## Don Stefano (14. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Oder umgekehrt
> 
> Ich hab mir mal zwei Videos gegeben, vieles davon würde ich mir zutrauen...vielleicht auch fahren können...mit 140mm vorne, nicht so wie die mit >=160 mm...


Also ich dir auch. Grad im ersten Video so die Aufnahmen bis ca. 2:25. Ab 3:00 ist dann die erste Stelle, wo ich meine Zweifel hätte. In so nem Video sieht das alles sehr einfach und geschmeidig aus.


----------



## iTom (14. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So und nu wieder zurück zum Thema.........
> Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr fahr ich die Enduro Trail Runde wieder mit cubelix.....wer noch mit will, bitte melden.*



Da bin ich fast schon durch. Müßt Euch dann eben mit "gebrauchten" Trails begnügen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr fahr ich die Enduro Trail Runde wieder mit cubelix.....wer noch mit will, bitte melden.*



Ich würde mich telefonisch bei dir melden wenn ich Zeit habe. Aber ich werde am Wochenende auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein.

BTW, hast du die gerade diskutierten Stufen (iTom, Stegi & Trail-Dive-Andi) auch im Programm


----------



## iTom (14. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Also ich dir auch. Grad im ersten Video so die Aufnahmen bis ca. 2:25. Ab 3:00 ist dann die erste Stelle, wo ich meine Zweifel hätte. In so nem Video sieht das alles sehr einfach und geschmeidig aus.



Auf Bilder oder bewegten Bildern sieht es des öfteren "schlimmer" aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. So meine Erfahrungen. 
Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass es wirklich schwer sein kann, wenn es wirklich so ist, wie es in dem Video aussieht.
Viele Aufnahmen geben leider nicht den persönlichen Eindruck wieder...

übrigens sieht man in den Videos nicht, wieviele Versuche an den gezeigten Stellen unternommen worden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich telefonisch bei dir melden wenn ich Zeit habe. Aber ich werde am Wochenende auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein.
> 
> BTW, hast du die gerade diskutierten Stufen (iTom, Stegi & Trail-Dive-Andi) auch im Programm



 Joh Jörg sind mit dabei.....


----------



## BruciesCardio (14. August 2009)

Schade das ich am WE in Heidelberg bin, hätte gerne meine Zähne auf der Treppe wieder eingesammelt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> übrigens sieht man in den Videos nicht, wieviele Versuche an den gezeigten Stellen unternommen worden sind



Bei den meisten Videos ist ein outtake dabei. Da sieht man schon die Fehlversuche.

Ich gebe dem Don recht: Einiges ist siche fahrbar. Aber alles?


----------



## burn23 (14. August 2009)

Servus!

Hätt auch mal wieder Lust zu fahren, muss leider zur Zeit extremst Renovieren (heul).

Meld mich aber im Vorraus für nächstes WE an, wenn da was wär.

Gruß


----------



## iTom (14. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Videos ist ein outtake dabei. Da sieht man schon die Fehlversuche.
> 
> Ich gebe dem Don recht: Einiges ist siche fahrbar. Aber alles?



Hmm, ich habe glaube ich nicht erwähnt, dass ich alles fahren könnt. ...vieles... Mit etwas Übung und genügend Zeit, könnte ich aber bestimmt alles


----------



## iTom (14. August 2009)

Werde mich morgen NaMi auf den Weg machen um das hier zu tun:




Frühestens 13.30Uhr beginne ich damit. Wenn jemand sich das antun möchte, per PN rechtzeitig bescheid geben u. evt. Handy-Nr. hinterlassen, damit ich bescheid geben kann, falls sich was verschieben würde. 

2,5l Trinkflüssigkeit wird morgen angebracht sein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Auf Bilder oder bewegten Bildern sieht es des öfteren "schlimmer" aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. So meine Erfahrungen.
> Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass es wirklich schwer sein kann, wenn es wirklich so ist, wie es in dem Video aussieht.
> Viele Aufnahmen geben leider nicht den persönlichen Eindruck wieder...
> ..........



Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht anders, bitte verzeih mir  




iTom schrieb:


> Wenn aufm BM Schnee liegt, würde ich diesen an manchen Stellen auch in S4 einstufen.
> 
> Michaelsberg selber gibt es auch ein paar Stellen, die nicht so oft gefahren werden.
> Fahrt doch morgen mit. Es gibt ein paar schöne Spots und sogar Spitzkehren. Nicht nur einfache CC-Serpentinen. Bei den Spitzkehren ist der Clou, dass Wurzeln in den Kurven vorhanden sind
> ...





iTom schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge mit dem Foto 13, kann ich jetzt nicht finden. Vielleicht sperrt mir mein "noscript" auch den Weg dort hin...
> 
> Wenn man die Witterung (wenn ein Tag zuvor Regen war) noch einfließen läßt, dann denke ich, kann man diese
> bestimmten Stellen auch in S4 betrachten. Ihr könnt aber gerne mal mitfahren, wenn ihr euch die "kurzen" Auf und Abfahrten antun möchtet.
> ...





iTom schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube nicht, dass es geheissen hat, dass alles auf einmal zutreffen muß. Vielleicht verstehe ich das Beschriebene auf der Singletrailskala auch nicht richtig.
> Das erste Bildchen beinhaltet enge Spitzkehren, die in den Kehren teilweise Wurzeln beinhalten und teilweise Stufen.
> Das 2. Bildchen hat nen schönen Absatz, dem direkt am Anschluss loses Gestein (keine Felsen! Gibt es, wie Du selbst schon bemerkt hast, nicht aufm Michaelsberg) folgt.
> 3.Bild ne schnuckelige Treppe
> ...


----------



## iTom (14. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht anders, bitte verzeih mir



? Ich finde an meinen Bildern auch nix schlimmes, ich fahre auf jeden Fall die Abschnitte.

Du scheinst mitfahren zu wollen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ? Ich finde an meinen Bildern auch nix schlimmes, ich fahre auf jeden Fall die Abschnitte.
> 
> Du scheinst mitfahren zu wollen



Eine Tour mit Dir und ich brauche mind. eine Woche Aufenthalt im Sauerstoffzelt  !!
Ansonsten sollte ich wirklich mal wieder bei Euch vorbei schauen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte ich wirklich mal wieder bei Euch vorbei schauen!!!



Ach neeee ich werd nicht mehr....soso Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ach neeee ich werd nicht mehr....soso Felix



KA-Weststadt-GBZ ist halt nicht mehr um die Ecke!!!


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> KA-Weststadt-GBZ ist halt nicht mehr um die Ecke!!!



*Alles Ausreden der Ka Fraktion und der Anderen.....aber darfts gern wieder mitfahren*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *:.....aber darfts gern wieder mitfahren*



danke!!!!


----------



## BruciesCardio (14. August 2009)

Und die Serpentinen finde ich nich, ich denke ich bin ein Orientierungskrüppel. Bin da aber heut nen coolen Hohlweg runter mit haufen großen Baumstämmen drinnen der am Naturfreundehaus endete. Wo sind die Serpentinen von dort aus gesehen ca.?

Das Schild für die Country Tour is gut platziert ​


----------



## Stegi... (14. August 2009)

Und genau auf diesem Holweg
habe ich damals Andi 2 getroffen,
und gefragt, ob da ein Trail runter geht, und er meinte:
"Einfach folgen",Ich habe es noch geschaft mit zu ziehen,
nur mein Freund, kam nicht mehr hinterher...
Dort liegen doch viele Blätter auf dem Boden oder?


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Und die Serpentinen finde ich nich, ich denke ich bin ein Orientierungskrüppel. Bin da aber heut nen coolen Hohlweg runter mit haufen großen Baumstämmen drinnen der am Naturfreundehaus endete. Wo sind die Serpentinen von dort aus gesehen ca.?
> 
> Das Schild für die Country Tour is gut platziert ​



*....scheint das Du eine Führung brauchst oder...... aber das lezte mal warst Du auf dem Hangtrail...schon mal fasst getroffen.
Und das heute war der Naturfreunde Trail....weit Weg von dem was du suchst*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Mit etwas Übung und genügend Zeit, könnte ich aber bestimmt alles



Trau ich Dir zu, keine Frage. Nur wo willst Du das bei uns genügend üben?

Anyway. Ich wollt ja nur die schönen Videos posten und die tolle Fahrtechnik und nicht streiten.


----------



## matou (15. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Alles Ausreden der Ka Fraktion und der Anderen.....aber darfts gern wieder mitfahren*



Nö, wir haben nur gerne ein paar 100hm am Stück - sowohl bergauf als auch bergab...dann muss es schon die Pfalz oder der SchwaWa sein.


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Nö, wir haben nur gerne ein paar 100hm am Stück - sowohl bergauf als auch bergab...dann muss es schon die Pfalz oder der SchwaWa sein.



*Ich red von der CC Abteilung........* das ihr euch nicht hierher traut is schon klar.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. August 2009)

Fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich morgen???


----------



## iTom (15. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich morgen???



Ich nicht, bin heute gefahren Hab heute leider wieder die eine Stufe falsch angefahren und stand wieder vorm Gebüsch, als links davon vorbei zufahren 
Man hat relativ wenig Anlauf um sich auf die nächste Stufe vorbereiten zu können


----------



## votecoli (15. August 2009)

Ich weiß, und dein Kombi stand auch noch schön im Schatten


----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich morgen???



*Klar 11 Uhr an der Shelltanke Herr Olli*


----------



## Campino-MTB (16. August 2009)

Hi,

komme aus Ubstadt - und bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Abwechslungsreiche Touren.

Gerade Feierabendstouren ab 18Uhr wären ganz toll - so für 2-3 Stunden.


So jetzt sattel ich gleich mein Rad und fahr mal wieder durchs Kraichtal.

Bis denn

Gruß Steffen


----------



## wookie (16. August 2009)

hat jemand aus der bruchsal-fraktion heute abend lust auf eine sonnen-untergang-fahrt mahlberg oder bernstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2009)

*So war heut mit Obe...ähh cubelix auf Enduro Trailrunde-......*


----------



## cubelix (16. August 2009)

Hallo Andi 1969

Schön war`s
Wiederhohlen wir auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Cubelix


----------



## Stegi... (16. August 2009)

Wenn ich fragen darf ,
wo war das 2 Bild?


----------



## iTom (16. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So war heut mit Obe...ähh cubelix auf Enduro Trailrunde-......*



Ist das ein Ausschnitt vom Stufentrail beim M-Berg?


----------



## andi1969 (17. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist das ein Ausschnitt vom Stufentrail beim M-Berg?



*Ja genau Tom*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


>



Is er gefahren oder war das die Vollbremsung vor dem Abgrund?


----------



## iTom (17. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Is er gefahren oder war das die Vollbremsung vor dem Abgrund?



Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich morgen auch wieder dort runter.  Die Nacht wird es zeigen


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Is er gefahren oder war das die Vollbremsung vor dem Abgrund?



*Sehr gut gefahren Dirk... nicht runtergefallen oder geschultert*


----------



## votecoli (18. August 2009)

Wo bitteschön ist den der Einstieg zum "Stufentrail"?


----------



## votecoli (18. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin heute gefahren Hab heute leider wieder die eine Stufe falsch angefahren und stand wieder vorm Gebüsch, als links davon vorbei zufahren
> Man hat relativ wenig Anlauf um sich auf die nächste Stufe vorbereiten zu können


 
Welche Stufen Oh man, seit ich nur noch mit dem Junior rauskomme krieg ich irgendwie gar nix mehr mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (18. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön ist den der Einstieg zum "Stufentrail"?



Wenn du willst kann ich dir die Tour vom Samstag mit Andi mailen, da sind wir auch den Stufen Trail gefahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sehr gut gefahren Dirk... nicht runtergefallen oder geschultert*



... und Du mußtest dann mit geschultertem Rad hinterherhecheln?


----------



## votecoli (18. August 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kann ich dir die Tour vom Samstag mit Andi mailen, da sind wir auch den Stufen Trail gefahren.


 
Klar! Her damit


----------



## Stegi... (18. August 2009)

Könnten Sie mir die bitte auch schicken


----------



## iTom (18. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Könnten Sie mir die bitte auch schicken



Sowas macht man doch nicht, keine Emailadresse im gültigen Format veröffentlichen! Wenn schon, dann "Vorname(punkt)Nachname(at)cybworld(punkt)de" oder in einer privaten Nachricht verschicken. Aber niemals öffentlich, sonst hast Du ab dann genügend Spam in Deinem Postfach


----------



## Stegi... (18. August 2009)

Ja =)
Ich dachte,
dass nicht so viele
Übeltäter, in diesem
Thread sitzen,
die nichts besseres zu tun haben,
als mir spams zu schicken 
Gruß Pascal


----------



## iTom (18. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Ja =)
> Ich dachte,
> dass nicht so viele
> Übeltäter, in diesem
> ...



Es sind nicht die Thread-Teilnehmer, sondern es gibt Robots, die diese Infos aus Foren automatisch abfischen...


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und Du mußtest dann mit geschultertem Rad hinterherhecheln?



nee vorrausgehechelt Dirk ......


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön ist den der Einstieg zum "Stufentrail"?



*....Nase, na dann am WOE eine mittlere Trailrunde inkl. dem Trail*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. August 2009)

So mein Hinterrad is wieder ganz! Und alles auf Kulanz bei cyclesport! Top Service!


----------



## votecoli (18. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....Nase, na dann am WOE eine mittlere Trailrunde inkl. dem Trail*


 
ich versuch mich freizukaufen!


----------



## cubelix (18. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Is er gefahren oder war das die Vollbremsung vor dem Abgrund?



Also  ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger auf dem MTB habe letztes Jahr erst damit angefangen.

Habe vorher das gemacht.

Anhang anzeigen 170357

auf 2 Räder und damit Stürzt man sich keine
Abhänge runter sondern nur in den Kies.

Danke nochmal an meinen Struktor Andi 1969 
Ohne den währe ich vieleicht nicht ohne absteigen da runter gekommen.

Gruß cubelix


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an meinen Struktor Andi 1969
> Ohne den währe ich vieleicht nicht ohne absteigen da runter gekommen.
> 
> Gruß cubelix



 danke zu viel des Lobs..da werd ich ja noch rot


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also  ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger auf dem MTB habe letztes Jahr erst damit angefangen.



Schau das Bild doch mal an. Sieht wirklich aus wie Vollbremsung. Nicht gleich aufregen, bitte.


----------



## Curtado (19. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....Nase, na dann am WOE eine mittlere Trailrunde inkl. dem Trail*



Bin auch dabei! Wie wärs am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....Nase, na dann am WOE eine mittlere Trailrunde inkl. dem Trail*



Wat isn dat? ...mittlere Trailrunde? Uhrzeit? HM? Tag? usw. Das Wetter am WE scheint ganz gut zu werden


----------



## votecoli (19. August 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! Wie wärs am Samstag?


 
Hhm, Samstag bin ich ausgebucht!


----------



## cubelix (19. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schau das Bild doch mal an. Sieht wirklich aus wie Vollbremsung. Nicht gleich aufregen, bitte.



Sollte ich mich jetzt
Das währe doch ganz schön 
Ne Ne bin ganz 

Gruß


----------



## cubelix (19. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> danke zu viel des Lobs..da werd ich ja noch rot



Meintest Du so ein Rot .


----------



## iTom (19. August 2009)

Falls es jemanden morgen langweilig werden sollte, kann sich per PN melden. Werde um ca. 13.30Uhr od. 14Uhr von der GBZ-Haltestelle aus aufm E- u. M-Berg rumtreiben.


----------



## cubelix (19. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden morgen langweilig werden sollte, kann sich per PN melden. Werde um ca. 13.30Uhr od. 14Uhr von der GBZ-Haltestelle aus aufm E- u. M-Berg rumtreiben.



Schön währs da muß ich leider Arbeiten


----------



## iTom (19. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schön währs da muß ich leider Arbeiten



Wenn ich kein Urlaub hätte, müßte ich auch Arbeiten


----------



## Kadauz (20. August 2009)

Komme aus Bad Schönborn. Hab grad mit dem Biken angefangen (komme vom Rennrad) und hab Lust einge Trails der Umegbung kennenzulernen. Könnte man mal eventuell mitfahren?
Gruß

edit: hab auch Urlaub.


----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hhm, Samstag bin ich ausgebucht!



*Kann auch nur am Sonntag bin Samstag in Michelstadt...


@ I-Tom sag mal willst Dich bei 37° im Schatten umbringen*


----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Komme aus Bad Schönborn. Hab grad mit dem Biken angefangen (komme vom Rennrad) und hab Lust einge Trails der Umegbung kennenzulernen. Könnte man mal eventuell mitfahren?
> Gruß
> 
> edit: hab auch Urlaub.



*Ahja....also Anfänger MTB mäßig.....
Nächste Woche mal..... Nachmittags kann ich , wenn´d noch Urlaub hast.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (20. August 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Komme aus Bad Schönborn. Hab grad mit dem Biken angefangen (komme vom Rennrad) und hab Lust einge Trails der Umegbung kennenzulernen. Könnte man mal eventuell mitfahren?
> Gruß
> 
> edit: hab auch Urlaub.



Damit man Neulinge etwas einschätzen kann, wo würdest Du Dich hier wiederfinden:

http://singletrail-skala.de

Was bist Du bisher gefahren?


----------



## iTom (20. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Kann auch nur am Sonntag bin Samstag in Michelstadt...
> 
> 
> @ I-Tom sag mal willst Dich bei 37° im Schatten umbringen*



 Im Wald ist es bestimmt kühler als in meiner Dachwohnung

Wer weiß, wie morgen das Wetter wird und wie danach die Trails aussehen...


----------



## Kadauz (20. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Damit man Neulinge etwas einschätzen kann, wo würdest Du Dich hier wiederfinden:
> 
> http://singletrail-skala.de
> 
> Was bist Du bisher gefahren?



Ich würde mal sagen zwischen S1 und S2.
Als Rad hab ich ein Nerve AM, mit 140er Federweg.

Nächste Woche auch noch Urlaub.


----------



## cubelix (20. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Im Wald ist es bestimmt kühler als in meiner Dachwohnung
> 
> Wer weiß, wie morgen das Wetter wird und wie danach die Trails aussehen...



Und wie war das biken es hat gegen 14:00 mal 38,5 Grad gehabt 
da wird man Ja zu einem Stück Dörrfleisch.


----------



## iTom (20. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und wie war das biken es hat gegen 14:00 mal 38,5 Grad gehabt
> da wird man Ja zu einem Stück Dörrfleisch.



Du wirst lachen, aber aufm Buckel ist ein Windchen gegangen und mein Tacho hat max. 34°C angezeigt. War ganz ok, bin mehr in Kompensation-/Grundlagenausdauerniveau gefahren.
Hab allerdings ein wenig David gegen Goliath gespielt, so'n Dreckstannenzapfen hat sich im Stufentrail vor mein Vorderrad gerollt und hat mein Rad bockig werden lassen. War ein klassischer Vorderradwegrutscher, bei dem aber z. Glück "Mensch und Maschine" nix passiert ist. 
Wird zeit dass es regnet, damit der Trail wieder saubergewaschen wird


----------



## Don Stefano (20. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> so'n Dreckstannenzapfen hat sich im Stufentrail vor mein Vorderrad gerollt und hat mein Rad bockig werden lassen.


Trotz smoothen 140mm Federweg?


----------



## iTom (20. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Trotz smoothen 140mm Federweg?



Da kann man noch so viel Federweg haben, wird das nix nützen. Höchstens mit nem sehr niedrigen Luftdruck fahren. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur zu viel Luft im VR.

>=160mm fahren nur Mädchen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. August 2009)

Geht jetzt eigentlich am Sonntag was?
Ich habe extra bei meiner Regierung Freigang beantragt und möchte jetzt den Stufen-Trail fahren (bitte bitte Andi  ). Außerdem muss ich mir bei einer Trailtour jetzt doch mal die Namen aufschreiben, dann kann ich auch die GPS-Tracks richtig benamsen.

Bis demnäx dann!

@Stegi: Habt ihr den Drop am Katzenberg gebaut? Mutige Anfahrt


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> >=160mm fahren nur Mädchen



Mann bin ich froh dass ich das Nicolai ST nicht ersteigert habe, dann müßte ich mir jetzt ja 'nen Rock kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (21. August 2009)

Ich glaube haben wir nicht...
Also ich wüsste nichts davon =)

Wo ist der Katzenberg...?
Nein waren wir echt nicht.
Gruß Stegi


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Wo ist der Katzenberg...?
> Nein waren wir echt nicht.
> Gruß Stegi



Das war kein Vorwurf, nur Neugierde...

Wenn ich vorher schon gelesen hätte dass du aus Bruchsal bist, dann hätte ich nicht gefragt. Der Katzenberg ist in Weingarten und liegt bei mir auf der Trailrunde.


----------



## BruciesCardio (21. August 2009)

Müsst da zwischen Untergrombach und Weingarten sein. Was meint ihr regnet es heut stark oder eher "human"? Die Wolken sehen nich so pralle aus, kann sich aber noch ändern?!


----------



## Kadauz (21. August 2009)

Denk nicht dass es noch so übel regnet heut. Sieht zumindest nicht danach aus.


----------



## Stegi... (21. August 2009)

Aso, in der nähe von der Ungeheuerklamm?


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Aso, in der nähe von der Ungeheuerklamm?



Oh Mann keine Orientierung  Jungs oder...genau etwa in der Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Geht jetzt eigentlich am Sonntag was?
> Ich habe extra bei meiner Regierung Freigang beantragt und möchte jetzt den Stufen-Trail fahren (bitte bitte Andi  ). Außerdem muss ich mir bei einer Trailtour jetzt doch mal die Namen aufschreiben, dann kann ich auch die GPS-Tracks richtig benamsen.
> 
> Bis demnäx dann!
> ...



*Ich kann nur am Sonntag  ......also Olli und Jörg bitte Uhrzeit ansagen!!!!!
Bin für alles offen...... *


----------



## BruciesCardio (21. August 2009)

Bei Google Earth kannst du einstellen das man die Bergnamen sieht bei "Interessante Orte/Geographische Gegebenheiten. So kann man auch gut Touren planen wenn man keine Karten besitzt so wie ich


----------



## iTom (21. August 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Müsst da zwischen Untergrombach und Weingarten sein. Was meint ihr regnet es heut stark oder eher "human"? Die Wolken sehen nich so pralle aus, kann sich aber noch ändern?!



Ich schaue immer dort um ne Tendenz abzuleiten, ob es mich treffen könnte oder nicht. Ist zwar nicht immer 100% zutreffend, aber trotzdem meistens brauchbar:


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich kann nur am Sonntag  ......also Olli und Jörg bitte Uhrzeit ansagen!!!!!
> Bin für alles offen...... *




Dann werfe ich mal Sonntag 11:00 Uhr GBZ-Parkplatz oder "an der Laterne vor dem großen Tor" in die Runde...


----------



## BruciesCardio (21. August 2009)

Falls noch jemand ganz kurfristig(!) mit mag. Bin mit Kadauz um 16 uhr am GBZ, Trails abfahren.


----------



## votecoli (21. August 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ganz kurfristig(!) mit mag. Bin mit Kadauz um 16 uhr am GBZ, Trails abfahren.


 
Dann müssen wir uns knapp verpasst haben! Bin heut mit dem Junior vom GBZ Parkplatz aus gestartet! Sind noch etwas in den Regen gekommen dafür waren die Abfahrten an der U-Klamm dann schön griffig!!

@Andi und Jörg!  11.00 Uhr wär von der Ordonanz genehmigt!


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal Sonntag 11:00 Uhr GBZ-Parkplatz oder "an der Laterne vor dem großen Tor" in die Runde...



*11 Uhr an der Kaserne Jörg und Olli 10.30 an der Shell.......gut.
Ach Cash mitnehmen wir betrinken uns danach noch*


----------



## Kadauz (21. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns knapp verpasst haben! Bin heut mit dem Junior vom GBZ Parkplatz aus gestartet! Sind noch etwas in den Regen gekommen dafür waren die Abfahrten an der U-Klamm dann schön griffig!!
> 
> @Andi und Jörg!  11.00 Uhr wär von der Ordonanz genehmigt!



Ein bißchen Nass ist gut. 
Wart ihr vielleicht die, die zur Kaserne hochfuhren als wir von nem Trail aus dem Wald kamen?

@BruciesCardio
War echt ne geile Fahrt, wenn auch ein bißchen nass.


----------



## cubelix (21. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *11 Uhr an der Kaserne Jörg und Olli 10.30 an der Shell.......gut.
> Ach Cash mitnehmen wir betrinken uns danach noch*


Also wenn ich da so Mitlese habe ich doch nicht übertrieben. Du solltest  mal Überlegen ob Du deinen Forumsnahmen ändern solltest in TRAILSCOUTANDI 1969 
Schlaf mal drüber

Habe den So. schon meiner Lebensgefahr versprochen Schade.


----------



## cubelix (21. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber aufm Buckel ist ein Windchen gegangen und mein Tacho hat max. 34°C angezeigt. War ganz ok, bin mehr in Kompensation-/Grundlagenausdauerniveau gefahren.
> Hab allerdings ein wenig David gegen Goliath gespielt, so'n Dreckstannenzapfen hat sich im Stufentrail vor mein Vorderrad gerollt und hat mein Rad bockig werden lassen. War ein klassischer Vorderradwegrutscher, bei dem aber z. Glück "Mensch und Maschine" nix passiert ist.
> Wird zeit dass es regnet, damit der Trail wieder saubergewaschen wird



Ja Unverhofft kommt oft eben noch aufm Rad und schwups daneben
Aber zum Glück keine Verletzungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruciesCardio (21. August 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Nass ist gut.
> Wart ihr vielleicht die, die zur Kaserne hochfuhren als wir von nem Trail aus dem Wald kamen?
> 
> @BruciesCardio
> War echt ne geile Fahrt, wenn auch ein bißchen nass.



Also sooooo ungelegen kam mir der Regen ja nich bei dem geschwitze was ich heut an den tag gelegt hab  Der schauer in Obergrombach war aber schon krass, sicher auch der Grund wieso die Tachos ausgefallen sind. Fehlt wohl ein bischen WD40 an den Kontaktstellen.

@Votecoli
Schade das wir euch verpasst haben zu 4t wäre es sicher gleich noch mal so spaßig geworden. Es waren eigentlich mehr Radler unterwegs heut als ich vorher dacht bei den Wetterprognosen


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich da so Mitlese habe ich doch nicht übertrieben. Du solltest  mal Überlegen ob Du deinen Forumsnahmen ändern solltest in TRAILSCOUTANDI 1969
> Schlaf mal drüber
> 
> Habe den So. schon meiner Lebensgefahr versprochen Schade.



naja wir sehen uns ja am 30 .Aug.
Leider sind Forumsnamen nicht mehr änderbar aber ich fass nur zusammen was mir alle so gezeigt haben.... dafür kann ich mir Namen schlecht merken


----------



## votecoli (21. August 2009)

@Andi: 10.30 Uhr an der Shell mit Bares geht klar! 
@Kadauz und BC: Zur Kaserne sind wir hoch! Hab aber heut ned wirklich wissend viele andere Radler gesehen


----------



## votecoli (21. August 2009)

@Andi: Sag mal hast du noch ne 160 Scheibe in Centerlock?


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi: Sag mal hast du noch ne 160 Scheibe in Centerlock?



Schau mal in meine Bikemarkt Anzeige.....


----------



## iTom (21. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *11 Uhr an der Kaserne Jörg und Olli 10.30 an der Shell.......gut.
> Ach Cash mitnehmen wir betrinken uns danach noch*



Mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es bei mir auch.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> TRAILSCOUTANDI 1969



Was eine geile Idee 

Also gut, dann werde ich mich um 11:00 Uhr an der Kaserne einfinden.

Bis Morgen dann!


----------



## Stegi... (22. August 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich dann mal,
werde morgen 2 Wochen in Urlaub gehen,
auch wenn es euch vlt. nich interessiert 

BB und lg Stegi


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich dann mal,
> werde morgen 2 Wochen in Urlaub gehen,
> auch wenn es euch vlt. nich interessiert
> 
> BB und lg Stegi



*....nicht auf den Pyramiden biken Stegi.....und die vertrockneten im Sarkofak in ruhe lassen ....

Ergo viel Spass in Ägypten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *11 Uhr an der Kaserne Jörg und Olli 10.30 an der Shell.......gut.
> Ach Cash mitnehmen wir betrinken uns danach noch*



.. und im falle es möchte noch einer oder zwei mitfahren...wir sind keine geschlossene Gesellschaft.......


----------



## Kadauz (22. August 2009)

Bin morgen aufm Geburtstag, sonst gerne.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich bei Euch schon mithalten kann. Hab mir mal zusammen mit BruciesCardio "Die Stufen" angesehen und bin sie lieber zu Fuß runter.


----------



## iTom (23. August 2009)

War ne tolle Runde. Aktion inbegriffen, so ne kleine Serpentinenflugrolle ist mal was anderes
Hier ein paar Foddos. Die meisten sind eher als Kunstwerke einzuordnen, denn als gestochen scharfe Bilder


----------



## andi1969 (23. August 2009)

*Sodele wenn der Andi mit dem Jörg und  dem Olli inkl. Tom ne Runde dreht......*





















*der Rest ist im Album.....*


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2009)

War ne geile Runde Jungs! Danke an alle und hoffentlich bald wieder!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> War ne geile Runde Jungs! Danke an alle und hoffentlich bald wieder!



Damit ist alles gesagt 

Meine Bilder sind leider auch nicht wirklich scharf, zumindest die vom Trail. Aber ich werde sie dann vermutl. gegen Abend hochladen.

@Andi: Die Bezeichnung im Fotoalbum ist ja grenzwertig 

Unser Trailscout:












würdiger Abschluss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (24. August 2009)

Da hattet ihr wohl jede Menge Spaß 
Beim nächsten mal bin ich auch dabei


----------



## hannes d. (25. August 2009)

Sodalle jetzt des gleiche nochmal hier, erster Post un gleich falsches Thread 

Ich wollt mich mal vorstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin noch recht neu hier und auch noch recht neu auf em mtb. Bin zur zeit des 
öfteren auf em Eichel- und Michaelsberg untwegs und fleißig am Trails suchen mal mit  mehr und mal mit weniger Erfolg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielleicht kann man sich ja euch mal anschließen bei ner Runde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Achja vielleicht mal noch was persönliches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin 23 Jahr alt heiße Michael und komme aus Forst.

Grüße


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. August 2009)

Hallo Michael,

bei unseren Runden darf sich jeder gerne anschließen, Ausschreibung in einem der Threads.

Allerdings geht es bei den Trailrunden fahrtechnisch nicht unbedingt anfängergeeignet zu. Schau einfach mal bei singletrail-skala.de rein und schätz' dein Fahrkönnen ein. Oder fahr halt einfach mal mit


----------



## votecoli (26. August 2009)

Na wenn ich das am wochenende gewußt hätte wer ich den Stufentrail nich runter!

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/boulevard/artikel/200908_mcdonalds_chef_verunglueckt/index.html


----------



## hannes d. (26. August 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> bei unseren Runden darf sich jeder gerne anschließen, Ausschreibung in einem der Threads.
> 
> Allerdings geht es bei den Trailrunden fahrtechnisch nicht unbedingt anfängergeeignet zu. Schau einfach mal bei singletrail-skala.de rein und schätz' dein Fahrkönnen ein. Oder fahr halt einfach mal mit



Also laut Skala würd ich jetzt sagen das ich S0,S1 im Moment fahre. Bei der Ungeheuerklamm war ich auch schon unterwegs allerdings fand ich das schon recht schwer und hab dem Waldboden auch mal Hallo gesagt


----------



## votecoli (26. August 2009)

Aller Anfang is schwer! Wichtig ist nur das es auch Spaß macht mal was neues zu probieren!


----------



## andi1969 (26. August 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Also laut Skala würd ich jetzt sagen das ich S0,S1 im Moment fahre. Bei der Ungeheuerklamm war ich auch schon unterwegs allerdings fand ich das schon recht schwer und hab dem Waldboden auch mal Hallo gesagt



*Hört sich alles wilder an als es ist...wir können auch ne Anfänger Runde drehen, um einiges entschärfter und mehr CC da krieg ich Dich auch runter ohne hinfallen.*


----------



## cubelix (26. August 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Also laut Skala würd ich jetzt sagen das ich S0,S1 im Moment fahre. Bei der Ungeheuerklamm war ich auch schon unterwegs allerdings fand ich das schon recht schwer und hab dem Waldboden auch mal Hallo gesagt



Einfach mal mitfahren und wenn mann mal absteigen muß und tragen ist

das auch keine Schande.Ich glaube jeder MTBiker sagt dem Boden ab

und zu HALLO.Wie würde Frau Werwolf sagen `DES KERT SO`

Auserdem TRAILSCOUTANDI macht det scho.


----------



## votecoli (1. September 2009)

So, nachdem ich am Sonntag ja nur Statist war wollte ich mir gestern mal in Ruhe die Füße "vertreten"! Aber man kann ja hin wo man will, die Verwandschaft findet einem immer. Trail-Dive-Andi und ich haben dann eine Richtig schöne Feierabendrunde gedreht.. Inklusive ein wenig "Räumarbeiten" am neu Entdeckten Abzweig beim Stufentrail! Is richtig flufig zum fahren!
By the way: Wie siehts diese Woche noch so aus???


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. September 2009)

@votecoli: Na ja immer Ärger mit der "lieben" Verwandschaft!!!!
Wir währe es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch?
Noch paar Hometrails absurfen bevor das Wetter wieder schlechter wird 

Wer hat Lust und Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. September 2009)

Also ich streck mal vorsichtig die Hand!


----------



## Kadauz (1. September 2009)

Wär vielleicht auch interessiert. Werd heute allerdings Heidelberg und den Königstuhl unsicher machen. Mal sehen, wie ich das heut überstehe.


----------



## BruciesCardio (1. September 2009)

Dann musst du den Schriesheimer Klettersteig fahren


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. September 2009)

Die Wetteraussichten für Morgen sind gar nicht so schlecht
Also ab auf Bike
17:00 am Kasernentor wenn jemand Lust hat, oder macht einen Gegenvorschlag


----------



## cubelix (1. September 2009)

So ein Mist habe Morgen Abend leider keine Zeit

Gruß


----------



## iTom (1. September 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für Morgen sind gar nicht so schlecht
> Also ab auf Bike
> 17:00 am Kasernentor wenn jemand Lust hat, oder macht einen Gegenvorschlag



Werde morgen vielleicht auch fahren, kommt noch auf meine bessere Hälfte an. Bin dann aber schon etwas früher unterwegs, halb 3, 3Uhr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kadauz (2. September 2009)

Wie gesagt gestern Königstuhl gefahren. War echt der Hammer. Erstmal 500hm auf 5km aufm Trail hoch, dann das ganze auf nem anderen Trail wieder runter. Gepfelgte S2 Strecke, teilweise auch mit kurzem Downhill-Teil. Hat echt Fun gemacht.

Wenn alles gut läuft könnte ich so knapp nach 17 Uhr oben sein. Dann muss ich aber perfekt aus dem Geschäft kommen und die Bahn erwischen...


----------



## burn23 (2. September 2009)

Ich heb auch mal die Hand für heut abend!

Bis denne


----------



## BruciesCardio (2. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt gestern Königstuhl gefahren. War echt der Hammer. Erstmal 500hm auf 5km aufm Trail hoch, dann das ganze auf nem anderen Trail wieder runter. Gepfelgte S2 Strecke, teilweise auch mit kurzem Downhill-Teil. Hat echt Fun gemacht.
> 
> Wenn alles gut läuft könnte ich so knapp nach 17 Uhr oben sein. Dann muss ich aber perfekt aus dem Geschäft kommen und die Bahn erwischen...



Seltsam... bin ich am Montag wohl in etwa das selbe gefahren. Bin dann über Felsenmeer wieder runter, siehe Fotoalbum 
Der Kletterstieg hat auch Spitzkehren, so ziemlich das schwierigste was ich hier gefahren bin. Is aber nich so leicht zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (2. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Seltsam... bin ich am Montag wohl in etwa das selbe gefahren. Bin dann über Felsenmeer wieder runter, siehe Fotoalbum
> Der Kletterstieg hat auch Spitzkehren, so ziemlich das schwierigste was ich hier gefahren bin. Is aber nich so leicht zu finden.



Das Felsenmeer hab ich uphill genommen. Oben erst mal Pause. Wenn man oben rauskommt ist da so ein kleines Restaurant und ne Aussichtsplattform. Wenn man von dort ein paar 100m auf der Waldstraße runter fährt kommt man an die geilsten Trails. Schnelle, technische und auch Kicker der übleren Sorte. Iss aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt nicht leicht zu finden. Ich war mit jemandem dort, der sich sehr gut auskennt...


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2009)

Na Mädels, gut das wir gestern noch ne schöne Runde gedreht haben! Aber den Trails tut der Regen gut!
Special Thanks nochmal an burn23!
Wär brauch morgen was von Cyclesport?


----------



## iTom (3. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...Aber den Trails tut der Regen gut!...




Ja, da werden die Trails wieder freigespült von Laub, Tannenzapfen und sonstigem Mist


----------



## burn23 (3. September 2009)

Jo kein Thema, gern geschehen. Jepp heut hats mal aus allen Wolken gegossen, gut dass wir gestern gefahren sind. Hoff am WE wirds net so matschig und nass. Mal abwarten...


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na Mädels, gut das wir gestern noch ne schöne Runde gedreht haben! Aber den Trails tut der Regen gut!
> Special Thanks nochmal an burn23!
> Wär brauch morgen was von Cyclesport?



*Wann willsch nahfahre????*


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2009)

*Sodele von knappen 120mm auf gute 145mm nachgerüstet.....man tut was man kann*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (3. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sodele von knappen 120mm auf gute 145mm nachgerüstet.....man tut was man kann*



Schick und ein anderer Vorbau oder


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schick und ein anderer Vorbau oder



*ne der alte ....das andere Ding ist zu kurz mit 45 mm,hab da so ne komische Sitzposition*


----------



## iTom (3. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sodele von knappen 120mm auf gute 145mm nachgerüstet.....man tut was man kann*



Jetzt kannst Du es aber krachen lassen. Der Stufentrail, dürften jetzt auch besser zu fahren sein, aber auch die anderen Dinge (u.a. die Treppe am M-Berg)

Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass es Dir so ergeht:


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst Du es aber krachen lassen. Der Stufentrail, dürften jetzt auch besser zu fahren sein, aber auch die anderen Dinge (u.a. die Treppe am M-Berg)
> 
> Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass es Dir so ergeht:



*Der Vorbesitzer war anscheinend ganz zufrieden damit und mit Manitou hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ne der alte ....das andere Ding ist zu kurz mit 45 mm,hab da so ne komische Sitzposition*



Ich hab noch nen Hussefelt oder nen Kore in 60-0-31,8 daheim rumliegen.

Interesse zum testen? Denn der jetzige Vorbau bei Dir ist ne Schande so ein Rad.


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2009)

Werde irgendwann Vormittags losdüsen. Ursprünglich hab ich überlegt mit dem Rad zu fahren!Kondition...du weißt schon! Meld mich einfach bevor ich starte nochmal, ok?


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werde irgendwann Vormittags losdüsen. Ursprünglich hab ich überlegt mit dem Rad zu fahren!Kondition...du weißt schon! Meld mich einfach bevor ich starte nochmal, ok?



Ich schau mal das ich bis 10 wieder zu Hause bin.....


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2009)




----------



## votecoli (4. September 2009)

So die Herren, wie wärs am Sonntag Morgen mit ner Runde? So gegen 10.00 Uhr am Kasernentor? Oder gibts andere Vorschläge?


----------



## burn23 (4. September 2009)

Nein gibts net . Klingt super, sonntags soll auch das Wetter klasse sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So die Herren, wie wärs am Sonntag Morgen mit ner Runde? So gegen 10.00 Uhr am Kasernentor? Oder gibts andere Vorschläge?


 
Wenn ich am Samstagabend in Stein das Dorffest überlebe bin ich am Sonntag dabei


----------



## andi1969 (4. September 2009)

*Bin dabei und ein Curtador vielleicht.....9.30 an der Tanke *


----------



## iTom (4. September 2009)

Würde sich am Sonntag jemand trauen, 1200Hm und ~42Km bei 4,5h Netto-Fahrzeit und einer Einkehr (Sallenbusch) ungefähr in der Hälfte der Strecke?
Inhalt wäre M-Berg, E-Berg, Hinterkatzenberg, Katzenberg also z.B. steile Rampen, Steilhänge, Spitzkehren, flowige Trails, Stufentrail.

Der Katzenberg wäre in diesem Fall auch für mich neu. Zumindest das was ich gefunden habe, was aber andere höchstwahrscheinlich schon gefahren sind.

Wie sind eure Meinungen hierzu?


----------



## votecoli (5. September 2009)

Hört sich verführerisch an! Vielleicht zeitlich ein Problem!?Bin für alles offen, was meint der Rest?
Ansonsten der Trailscout, Curtador (au ja wär schön wenn du dabei bist) und ich um 9.30 Uhr an der Tanke in Heidelse, gegen zehn mit Bil, burn und Tom am Kasernentor!
Es sind auch weitere Gäste gern willkommen! Will schließlich nicht immer der letzte den Berg hoch sein!!


----------



## Kadauz (5. September 2009)

Ich würd irgendwie auch furchtbar gern mal mitfahren. Nur morgen bin ich leider verhindert. Triathlon in Weiher....

Aber nächste Woche so mal unter der Woche am frühen Abend wär ich gerne mal dabei. Vielleicht findet sich ja was.

@votecoli
Wenn ich mitfahre bist nicht mehr letzter, auch nicht downhill.


----------



## Curtado (5. September 2009)

Alles klar!! Bis morgen 9.30 Uhr am Herzel!! Aber 4,5h sind mir persönlich zu lang!


----------



## iTom (5. September 2009)

Hmm, da die Resonanz etwas spät kam, habe ich inzwischen etwas umdisponiert. Bin morgen nicht dabei, sorry.


----------



## cubelix (5. September 2009)

Bin um 10 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (5. September 2009)

@curtado: 
@Tom: Sorry, dein Vorschlag is ja nich aufgehoben!

Dann lassen wir restlichen Mädels es einfach mal locker angehen!
Bis morgen, denne! Muß jetzt irgendeine liebesschnulze mitanschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2009)

Wer es heute morgen nicht schafft, mitzufahren kann heute Mittag mit mir fahren gehen. Abfahrt ~ 15 Uhr am Parkplatz.

Ziel: E-Berg / M-Berg und falls die Zeit noch reicht will ich noch rüber zur Ungeheurklamm fahren. Bin aber flexibel wegen der Steckenplanung.


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer es heute morgen nicht schafft, mitzufahren kann heute Mittag mit mir fahren gehen. Abfahrt ~ 15 Uhr am Parkplatz.
> 
> Ziel: E-Berg / M-Berg und falls die Zeit noch reicht will ich noch rüber zur Ungeheurklamm fahren. Bin aber flexibel wegen der Steckenplanung.



*Ja wie dachte nur noch P-wald.....
Ich würd den 60 mm Vorbau mal testen....mal sehen ob´s damit geht*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2009)

Hab leider nur heute Mittag Zeit, deshalb lohnt sich PW nicht wegen der Anfahrtszeit.

Sag wie die Übergabe ablaufen soll. Angebot steht noch.


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab leider nur heute Mittag Zeit, deshalb lohnt sich PW nicht wegen der Anfahrtszeit.
> 
> Sag wie die Übergabe ablaufen soll. Angebot steht noch.



Wenn Du mit fahren fertig bist ruf mich auf der Festnetznummer an und wir treffen uns oder du rutscht gschwind bei mir vorbei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2009)

Alles klar.


----------



## cubelix (6. September 2009)

Kleine Impression der heutigen Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (6. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Kleine Impression der heutigen Runde.



War ne schöne Runde heute!


----------



## cubelix (6. September 2009)

Hier ein schönes Sonntagsfilmchen
Fahrtechnik vom feinsten mit einem Hardtail

Schaut mal rein
http://www.fritsches.ch/?p=261


----------



## hannes d. (6. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Movie, auf http://www.bikewithpassion.com/ gibts auch noch ein paar andere Movies von den Typen. Wenn man mal so fahren kann kommt man wohl überall runter


----------



## votecoli (6. September 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Movie, auf http://www.bikewithpassion.com/ gibts auch noch ein paar andere Movies von den Typen. Wenn man mal so fahren kann kommt man wohl überall runter


 
Yeah, der hat mein neues Bike!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Kleine Impression der heutigen Runde.



Joh Mädels war echt doll.....vor allem der Boriljose Trail mit der FSME Abfahrt
So langsam findet sich die Truppe


----------



## burn23 (7. September 2009)

Ja hat mir auch gut gefallen gestern. Schade dass ich wieder so früh gehen musste...

@Cubelix: So wie der in deinem Video können wirs doch auch (hoffentlich bald)


----------



## votecoli (7. September 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit halber gibts meinen Vorrednern nichts hinzuzufügen!
Für die Verwandschaft:
Geile Runde Gestern!
Ned das es wieder heißt.........!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (7. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber gibts meinen Vorrednern nichts hinzuzufügen!
> Für die Verwandschaft:
> Geile Runde Gestern!
> Ned das es wieder heißt.........!


 
War ganz schlau gestern,
freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde!!!!
Der wichigste Mann ist nicht der vorne draus fährt sondern der Letzte der alle Schäfchen zusammen hält!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BruciesCardio (9. September 2009)

Weiss jemand zufällig wo ich hier in Raum Bruchsal einen Fat Albert in 2,25 fürs VR bekomme?


----------



## votecoli (9. September 2009)

Hast du die ueblichen Verdächtigen wie Radgallerie, Bunny Hop Shop oder Radsport Doll in Heidelsheim schon angefunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (9. September 2009)

Bin eventuell vielleicht am Freitag zwanglos und koennte mir einen Trip in die Pfalz vorstellen! Ideen? Beteiligungen?


----------



## burn23 (9. September 2009)

Also Pfalz wär ich immer dabei , nur leider net jetzt am Freitag  (obwohl ich freitags immer könnt, da immer frei). Bin da schon auf Vogelbräutour in KA unterwegs, somit fällt der Samstag morgen auch weg. Hab mir heut auch ne Runde auf der Kalmit auf gpsies.com angesehen, hier mal der Link http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList

Generell hab ich auch mal Lust auf den MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald, war da vor 2 Wochen. Sieht auch recht gut aus.

Mal was anderes: Wer hätt Lust auf Sonntag HD, so in der Art http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sbyswoyrhnnwjfce&referrer=trackList ?

Gruß burn23


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin eventuell vielleicht am Freitag zwanglos und koennte mir einen Trip in die Pfalz vorstellen! Ideen? Beteiligungen?



nee muss arbeiten


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig wo ich hier in Raum Bruchsal einen Fat Albert in 2,25 fürs VR bekomme?



Karlsruhe oder Internet in Bruchsal bekommst alles nur sowas nicht...leider.


----------



## votecoli (9. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Also Pfalz wär ich immer dabei , nur leider net jetzt am Freitag  (obwohl ich freitags immer könnt, da immer frei). Bin da schon auf Vogelbräutour in KA unterwegs, somit fällt der Samstag morgen auch weg. Hab mir heut auch ne Runde auf der Kalmit auf gpsies.com angesehen, hier mal der Link http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList
> 
> Generell hab ich auch mal Lust auf den MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald, war da vor 2 Wochen. Sieht auch recht gut aus.
> 
> ...


 
Schade! Danke für die Links! Am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich ne CTF fahre! Schaut mal auf die Hompage der Mountainbike Freunde Heidelsheim. Da sind für Sonntag zwei Flyer drin


----------



## votecoli (9. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> nee muss arbeiten


 

Alle Katastrophen überstanden?


----------



## burn23 (9. September 2009)

Flyer, wo denn??


----------



## votecoli (9. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Soultz_13_Sept.pdf.pdf

http://www.tgaltdorf.de/radsport/ausschreibung.html


----------



## burn23 (9. September 2009)

Ok Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wer hätt Lust auf Sonntag HD, so in der Art http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sbyswoyrhnnwjfce&referrer=trackList ?
> 
> Gruß burn23



Sowas bin ich gestern gefahren und noch völlig platt.
Morgen gegen 17 Uhr hätt ich denk ich Zeit. Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## iTom (9. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig wo ich hier in Raum Bruchsal einen Fat Albert in 2,25 fürs VR bekomme?



Dort evtl. 

http://www.vertical-ride.de/index.html


----------



## burn23 (9. September 2009)

Wenns bei mir morgen zeitlich hinhaut, wieso nicht...


----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

Ok, ich könnte so 16:50 am GBZ sein.

Wie gesagt, bin nur einmal hier gefahren und fahr erst seit nem Monat MTB. Nur so als Vorwarnung.


----------



## BruciesCardio (9. September 2009)

Ne der Kadauz is recht fit der macht alles mit  

Paar Läden hab ich durchgerufen scheint wirklich keiner Fat Alberts zu haben


----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Ne der Kadauz is recht fit der macht alles mit
> 
> Paar Läden hab ich durchgerufen scheint wirklich keiner Fat Alberts zu haben



Was ist mir Dir? Morgen keine Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ok, ich könnte so 16:50 am GBZ sein.
> 
> Wie gesagt, bin nur einmal hier gefahren und fahr erst seit nem Monat MTB. Nur so als Vorwarnung.



Wenn meinerseits nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich um 15.00Uhr die Trails von den Zecken befreien und die Idealspuren einfahren


----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Ne der Kadauz is recht fit der macht alles mit
> 
> Paar Läden hab ich durchgerufen scheint wirklich keiner Fat Alberts zu haben



Wenn´d glück hast B.O.C in Karlsruhe da hab ich meinen in 2,4 her oder Cyicle Sport Remchingen oder Velodrom in KA...


----------



## KA-Biker (10. September 2009)

Velodrom hats sicher, ist nur ne Apotheke.^^ BOC ist ein unaufgeräumter Laden und Cycle Sports im letzten Eck, zumindest wenn du kein Auto hast...bestell bei Hibike, da kannst nichts falsch machen.


----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Alle Katastrophen überstanden?



*Geht so..........war mal auf meinem privat Trail...dolle sache was die Vereinsmenschen da gebastelt haben, aber sind die mir Kinderbikes durchgefahren??? Einige Kurfen sind scho arg eng geworden  kommt man als Erwachsener kaum rum.*


----------



## votecoli (10. September 2009)

Ich stimm dir zu! Sie haben gemerkt das man die Kurven weiter machen muß! Allerdings kann man schön umsetzen üben


----------



## Kadauz (10. September 2009)

Nur zur Info, bei mir klappts doch nicht heute.


----------



## Stegi... (10. September 2009)

Hallo
Melde mich wieder zurück vom Urlaub.
Ware gleich mal bei Andis Hometrail,
finde er ist sehr schön geworden...

Leider ist meine lieblings Teil weggekommen,
der, bei dem man über den Baumstamm fährt.
Wollte noch fragen ob der herrumliegende Maschendraht noch verbaut wird,
um das ganze "rutsch- resistänzer " zu machen?
Und habe noch einen langen Northsohre gesehen,
welchen du mit letztens nicht gezeigt hast 

Die Spitzkehren sind schön geworden, jedoch
habe ich die Stellen drauf, bei denen man nach der Kurve hoch fahren muss


bb lg


----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich stimm dir zu! Sie haben gemerkt das man die Kurven weiter machen muß! Allerdings kann man schön umsetzen üben



*....hab ich schon Hand angelegt..( auch den alten morschen Baumstamm weggeräumt)...als alter Handwerker wär schon machbar mit dem umsetzten.... wenn der Platz langen würde.*


----------



## votecoli (12. September 2009)

Nix Morgen, hääää????


----------



## iTom (12. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nix Morgen, hääää????



Ich nix morge, ich heut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nix Morgen, hääää????


 Ich würde morgen fahren, wenn jemad Lust hat


----------



## votecoli (12. September 2009)

Ihr könnt Vorschläge machen bis 9.00 Uhr morgen! Sonst mach ich was anderes!
Björn wollte doch zum Kaiserstuhl? Was ist mit unserem Trailscout!
Fragen über Fragen???
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett! Gut Nacht!


----------



## burn23 (12. September 2009)

Björn liegt leider flach und kann nix machen. Mir gehts richtig :kotz:

Müssen wir auf nächste Woche verschieben...


----------



## votecoli (12. September 2009)

Hoppla! Na dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Curtado (13. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nix Morgen, hääää????



Ich bin auch gestern gefahren, heute gehts aufs Schloßfest!


----------



## Stegi... (14. September 2009)

Wir waren grade wieder auf dem Eichelberg 
und sahen,dass  1000 von neuen Wegen die Seite zur Eichelberg-
straße beschmückten.( Da wo wir unseren Trail gebaut HATTEN  )
Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wer diese obengenannten Trails gebaut hatt, oder hat sogar einer von Euch diese gebaut?

Lg:Stegi


----------



## iTom (14. September 2009)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, da übertreibt einer leider ein bisschen. Wenn das nicht mal irgendwann Ärger gibt.


----------



## Stegi... (14. September 2009)

Sagt mir, wenn es unlogisch ist, aber hat der Förster vlt. die Trails gemacht, um die Anderen zu schützen? An einer Stelle steht sogar so ein Schild [->] 
LG  Stegi


----------



## BruciesCardio (16. September 2009)

Fat Albert ist inzwischen eingetrudelt. Hab ihn bemessen leider bissl schwerer als angegeben was jedoch nicht so das Problem ist. Schlimmer ist jedoch das er nur auf ca 2,09 Zoll Breite kommt, ich fahre ihn nur vorne. Wär das ein umtauschgrund oder dehnt der sich noch ein bischen? Hab mit 2 Bar gemessen, normal fahre ich jedoch sogar meist unter 1 Bar vorne wo er glaub bis unter 2 Zoll Breite war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Fat Albert ist inzwischen eingetrudelt. Hab ihn bemessen leider bissl schwerer als angegeben was jedoch nicht so das Problem ist. Schlimmer ist jedoch das er nur auf ca 2,09 Zoll Breite kommt, ich fahre ihn nur vorne. Wär das ein umtauschgrund oder dehnt der sich noch ein bischen? Hab mit 2 Bar gemessen, normal fahre ich jedoch sogar meist unter 1 Bar vorne wo er glaub bis unter 2 Zoll Breite war



Unter 1 Bar Da hat bei mir das Felgenhorn Bodenkontakt, wenn ich mich aufs Rad setze.

Hab mit 1,7Bar~ beim Nobby am WE im Schwarzwald 2 Snakebites eingefangen

Den Schwarzwald werde ich wohl zukünftig mit >=2Bar befahren


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Fat Albert ist inzwischen eingetrudelt. Hab ihn bemessen leider bissl schwerer als angegeben was jedoch nicht so das Problem ist. Schlimmer ist jedoch das er nur auf ca 2,09 Zoll Breite kommt, ich fahre ihn nur vorne. Wär das ein umtauschgrund oder dehnt der sich noch ein bischen? Hab mit 2 Bar gemessen, normal fahre ich jedoch sogar meist unter 1 Bar vorne wo er glaub bis unter 2 Zoll Breite war



*über Stollen gemessen oder Karkasse.......und wegen 0.1 Zoll umtauschen(sorry) 

....im Reifenbereich hast du mind. +/- 5 % an der Breite und am Gewicht.
Also und unter 1,5 bar fährst Du auf dem Felgenhorn.....oder wiegst Du unter 50 kilo*


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Wir waren grade wieder auf dem Eichelberg
> und sahen,dass  1000 von neuen Wegen die Seite zur Eichelberg-
> straße beschmückten.( Da wo wir unseren Trail gebaut HATTEN  )
> Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wer diese obengenannten Trails gebaut hatt, oder hat sogar einer von Euch diese gebaut?
> ...



*Das hat jehmand zum regelrechten Trailnetz ausgearbeitet war mind. 30 Minuten zu Fuß am ablaufen .......da sind ca.6 neue Strecken entstanden also ich finds ned schlecht*


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2009)

Hey Andi, wieder unter den Lebenden? Die Trails sind bestimmt spaßig, sehe das aber eher wie Tom! Man sollte es nicht übertreiben! Bin am Sonntag nach mehreren gescheiterten Versuchen jemand zeitgerecht zu erreichen die große Tour der MTB Freunde abgefahren. An der Odenwaldhütte habe ich zwei biker gesehen (Cannondale rush und scalpel, glaub ich!) die kurz vor mir wieder losfuhren. Der Eine hat dann am kleinen Hügel beim Waldkindergarten Schwung geholt und ist wie gestört den Hügel zum Naturfreundehaus runter..... Irgendwie sind zur Zeit ein paar komische Typen unterwegs


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2009)

*Ja bin wieder auf dem Damm,so irgendwie halt....... Hatte einen moralischen Einbruch und brauchte mal Zeit zum Nachdenken*


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2009)

Bock morgen Abend zu biken (und Quatschen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bock morgen Abend zu biken (und Quatschen)?



Gerne wollte sowieso die neuen Trails testen......


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2009)

Meld mich morgen mittag bei dir!


----------



## iTom (16. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bock morgen Abend zu biken (und Quatschen)?



Kann vielleicht sein, dass ich auch nur trailen gehe, alles unter Grundlagenniveau. Sagt mal ne Uhrzeit.


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2009)

Weiß noch nicht genau wann ich aus meinem Irrenhaus rauskomm! Vielleicht gegen vier!??


----------



## BruciesCardio (16. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *über Stollen gemessen oder Karkasse.......und wegen 0.1 Zoll umtauschen(sorry)
> 
> ....im Reifenbereich hast du mind. +/- 5 % an der Breite und am Gewicht.
> Also und unter 1,5 bar fährst Du auf dem Felgenhorn.....oder wiegst Du unter 50 kilo*



Nein an die 70 komm ich schon ran in Montur. Ich denke das dann meine Pumpe einfach die falschen Werte anzeigt. Ist nur eine aus dem Baumarkt. Ich bin deshalb so Sensibel bei der Breite, weil ich erst kürzlich einen Sturz auf Schotter hatte mit dem NN vorn (blockiert). Und deshalb wollte ich halt hauptsächlich mehr Grip vorn. Habe mal die Stollen vermessen: Sind dann doch 2,19 zoll 
Nehme also alles zurück


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2009)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Nein an die 70 komm ich schon ran in Montur. Ich denke das dann meine Pumpe einfach die falschen Werte anzeigt. Ist nur eine aus dem Baumarkt. Ich bin deshalb so Sensibel bei der Breite, weil ich erst kürzlich einen Sturz auf Schotter hatte mit dem NN vorn (blockiert). Und deshalb wollte ich halt hauptsächlich mehr Grip vorn. Habe mal die Stollen vermessen: Sind dann doch 2,19 zoll
> Nehme also alles zurück



*Ja ne gute Standpumpe ist Gold wert.....warum dann 2,1 Zoll wenn Du mehr Gripp willst...., da ist ein 2,4 Zoll Reifen um Welten besser.auch auf Schotter.*


----------



## iTom (17. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht genau wann ich aus meinem Irrenhaus rauskomm! Vielleicht gegen vier!??



So ne Stunde radln, wäre meinerseits ganz ok. Um 4 an der Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2009)

Wär für mich super! @Andi: 15.30 an der Tanke?
Easy Going....muß die ersten Schultage verdauen........


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wär für mich super! @Andi: 15.30 an der Tanke?
> Easy Going....muß die ersten Schultage verdauen........



bin da zum Asskicken


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2009)

Alla hopp!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (17. September 2009)

biss aem viä donn


----------



## Stegi... (17. September 2009)

Der eine Baum ist wohl zufällig mitgerollt Andi....
Habe aber eine Ausrede :
Der Baum der vorher dortlag, ist weggerollt ,
und wir haben einen neuen hingelegt 

Naja war doch nicht so eine gute Idee


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2009)

Und das nächste mal wenn wir uns sehen haste n Helm auf, klar Stegi!


----------



## Stegi... (17. September 2009)

Ja...

Habe sogar glaube ich den gleichen wie du.
Einen Giro... was für einen weiß ich grad ned 

Habe normalerweise auch Handschuhe,Rucksack,Trinken
und dann natürlich einen Helm.
Jedoch war diese Tour sehr kurzfristig.

Wie seit Ihr denn eig. dann runter gefahren?
lg Stegi


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2009)

Egal wie kurz und kurzfristig, ein Helm ist wichtig! Keine Ausreden Stegi! Auf dieses Plus an Sicherheit solltest du NIE verzichten!
Wir haben ne Std bevor wir uns getroffen haben so ziehmlich alle Variationen ausprobiert! Zum Abschluß haben wir uns praktisch ganz links gehalten! Ist mein Favorite!


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Egal wie kurz und kurzfristig, ein Helm ist wichtig! Keine Ausreden Stegi! Auf dieses Plus an Sicherheit solltest du NIE verzichten!
> Wir haben ne Std bevor wir uns getroffen haben so ziehmlich alle Variationen ausprobiert! Zum Abschluß haben wir uns praktisch ganz links gehalten! Ist mein Favorite!



*Dat lernt der Buh erscht wenns en mal ahschtändig aufs Köpfle haut......

Is ja wie im Bermuda Dreieck eintauchen und verschwinden....da kannst zig Möglichkeiten fahren.Schöne neue Spielwiese*


----------



## Stegi... (17. September 2009)

Mein Favourit ist, beim Pfeil rechts, oder der alte einfach gerade aus war auch nicht schlecht.
Soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, war ganz links doch garnicht so steil bzw. schwer.
Oder habe ich den noch nicht gesehen?


----------



## votecoli (18. September 2009)

In meinem Alter braucht man nicht unbedingt was steiles um glücklich zu sein! Der "Flow" zählt!!Irgendwo gerade runterschiessen und dabei die Bremse glühen lassen find ich nicht so prickelnd!


----------



## votecoli (18. September 2009)

Abschlusstour der MTB-Freunde in der Pfalz am 03.10.09!
Für alle!
http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> In meinem Alter braucht man nicht unbedingt was *geiles* um glücklich zu sein! Der "Flow" zählt!!Irgendwo gerade runterschiessen und dabei die Bremse glühen lassen find ich nicht so prickelnd!




Kann man doch immer gebrauchen


----------



## votecoli (18. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Kann man doch immer gebrauchen


 
Der Tom, zzzzzzzzzzztttt!!! Denkt nur an das eine!!


----------



## iTom (18. September 2009)

Nachdem es gestern nicht ganz geklappt hat, mitzufahren, bin ich heute gefahren. Da hat sich der Trailbauer schon ein bisschen ausgetobt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

nach der Rückkehr aus der wettertechnisch recht unfreundlichen Fränkischen Schweiz bin ich heute eine kurze Runde gefahren.

Wenn man an der Ungeheuerklamm bei den umgestürzten Bäumen rechts herum fährt, dann geht es ohne absteigen.
Dafür ist im Moment die anschließende Brücke wegen Instansetzungsarbeiten gesperrt.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen dass ich den Einstig zum Stufentrail nicht gefunden habe, die müssen den Zaun versetzt haben


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2009)

[/URL]






*War heute am Hornbuckel in Eppingen zum Spass haben......habs ja seit 2 Jahren oft vorgeschlagenMädels das war nur geil.
habt echt was verpasst..geilter Trailpark und endgeile Enduro Abfahrt.....*


----------



## iTom (19. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...Eppingen...



Bist Du auch gesprungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bist Du auch gesprungen?



*Joh Tom im Quadrat vor lauter....nicht die Rampen die Du meinst ich bin zwar Irre( für fast jeder Scheiß zuhaben) aber nicht Lebensmüde war aber nur Geil....*


----------



## votecoli (20. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Joh Tom im Quadrat vor lauter....nicht die Rampen die Du meinst ich bin zwar Irre( für fast jeder Scheiß zuhaben) aber nicht Lebensmüde war aber nur Geil....*


 
Zustimmung!!!!! War saugut!!!


----------



## Kadauz (20. September 2009)

Fährt heute Mittag jemand von Euch?


----------



## iTom (20. September 2009)

Hab vor in der Woche nach der Winterzeitumstellung (25.10.09) einen Nightride (~2h) zu fahren, mit den bekannten Trail/Freeridestellen rund um den Eichel-/Michaelsberg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, kann sich ja bis dorthin die entsprechende Leuchtmittel organisieren ähnlich diesem:





Dann macht es auch in der düsteren Jahreszeit Spass auf den bekannten Trails zu fahren. Natürlich nicht in der gewohnten Geschwindigkeit, aber trotzdem mit einem "besseren/sicheren" Gefühl.
Sonnenuntergang wäre der dann der Start in die Dämmerung hinein

Karte zum Sonnenuntergang:

http://sonne.apper.de/index.php?tag=26&monat=10&jahr=2009&ort=40&time=-2


Hier noch n Link zu ner guten Lampe: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6345257&postcount=515


----------



## Kadauz (20. September 2009)

Coole Idee, werde sicherlich versuchen dabei zu sein. Vorher müsste ich die Trails aber bei Tag noch öfters abfahren.


----------



## iTom (20. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Coole Idee, werde sicherlich versuchen dabei zu sein. Vorher müsste ich die Trails aber bei Tag noch öfters abfahren.



Wenn man die Trails vorher nicht abfährt, fährt man bei Erstbefahrung etwas vorsichtiger
Das Sichtbare auf den Trails ist auf jeden Fall anders einzuschätzen als bei Tageslicht!
Die Hindernisse haben kein Gegenlicht, so dass Du diese etwas anders wahr nimmst.


----------



## burn23 (20. September 2009)

Wow Andi das sieht ja alles voll irre aus! Da läuft einem ja nur das Wasser im Mund zusammen 

Wenn ich mal meine verdammte Grippe auskuriert hab , dann wär ich für nächste Woche auch für was Abgefahrtes zu haben (hab ja noch die Heidelbergtour in Peto). Ich will jetzt endlich wieder biken und net die scheiss Hartz4-Sendungen im Fernsehen ankucken müssen . Krank sein stinkt!

Also bis denne!


----------



## andi1969 (20. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wow Andi das sieht ja alles voll irre aus! Da läuft einem ja nur das Wasser im Mund zusammen
> 
> Wenn ich mal meine verdammte Grippe auskuriert hab , dann wär ich für nächste Woche auch für was Abgefahrtes zu haben (hab ja noch die Heidelbergtour in Peto). Ich will jetzt endlich wieder biken und net die scheiss Hartz4-Sendungen im Fernsehen ankucken müssen . Krank sein stinkt!
> 
> Also bis denne!



*Joh ich bin am überlegen nächstes WOE nochmal hin zu fahren....mal den ganzen Tag zum spielen....wollte zwar heute eine Runde biken war aber so fertig von gestern:kotz:.*


----------



## burn23 (20. September 2009)

@iTom: Wie hast du die Lampe an deinen Helm angebracht? Hab auch vor mir die Lampe zu holen. Ich mein zu dem Preis so viel Lichtausbeute, was besseres findet man ja nimmer, oder? Die Idee mit dem Nightride klingt mal interessant...


----------



## iTom (20. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> @iTom: Wie hast du die Lampe an deinen Helm angebracht? Hab auch vor mir die Lampe zu holen. Ich mein zu dem Preis so viel Lichtausbeute, was besseres findet man ja nimmer, oder? Die Idee mit dem Nightride klingt mal interessant...



Das ist so ne Klettbandschlaufe. Kommt aber ein bisschen auf den Helm an, ob es sich so befestigen lässt. Mein "neuer" Helm, ist da etwas ungünstiger gebaut...Lenkerhalter ist übrigens auch dabei.
Das ist übrigens meine Lampe:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7251/hope-vision-led-epic.html?uin=qfltv7m4v7p6u77jtegrs2plv5
Preis/Leistung iwie nicht so toll...

Die Verlinkte für 55Euro hat 3x mehr Lichtausbeute
Eine Zweitlampe für den Lenker brauche ich auch noch irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (21. September 2009)

Ich habe mir diese Lampe nachgebaut http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11740
Ist wirklich für den Preis (ca.50 Euro)ungschlagbar hell.


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2009)

Moin zusammen,

bin grad durch Zufall auf diesen Fred gestoßen und musste mit Freude feststellen dass es in unmittelbarer Umgebung, ja sogar im selben "Dorf" aktive Forums-Biker gibt... 

Wer mal Lust auf ne Ausfahrt hat soll sich melden oder habt Ihr irgendwie Zeiten wo Ihr zusammen unterwegs seid dann stoße ich mal dazu.

Gruss


----------



## votecoli (21. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin grad durch Zufall auf diesen Fred gestoßen und musste mit Freude feststellen dass es in unmittelbarer Umgebung, ja sogar im selben "Dorf" aktive Forums-Biker gibt...
> 
> ...


 
Haben wir dich nicht vor kurzem auf dem steilen Weg zur Kaserne hoch getroffen! OHNE Helm! Oder gibts einfach zu viel von den schrägen Kannonenkugeln!!???


----------



## Kadauz (21. September 2009)

Also ich würde die nächste Tage (Di, Mi) oder so gerne mal fahren. Kann immer ab 17 Uhr an der Kaserne oder GBZ. Kenn mich aber leider net aus.


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2009)

Du verwechselst mich... 

1. wär ich froh ich würd mal jemand treffen
2. hab ich immer einen Helm auf der Murmel


----------



## votecoli (21. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst mich...
> 
> 1. wär ich froh ich würd mal jemand treffen
> 2. hab ich immer einen Helm auf der Murmel


 
Na dann herzlich willkommen! Es ist schon erstaunlich an wievielen Bikern man vorbeiradelt! So gehts zumindest mir!


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Also ich würde die nächste Tage (Di, Mi) oder so gerne mal fahren. Kann immer ab 17 Uhr an der Kaserne oder GBZ. Kenn mich aber leider net aus.



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit... die Ecke ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Bin meistens eher Richtung Heidelberg unterwegs aber dann müssen wir halt mal was planen wo ein "Ortskundiger" dabei ist... 

...die "Bruchsaler Fraktion" kennt die Ecke sicher in und auswendig.


----------



## Kadauz (21. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit... die Ecke ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Bin meistens eher Richtung Heidelberg unterwegs aber dann müssen wir halt mal was planen wo ein "Ortskundiger" dabei ist...
> 
> ...die "Bruchsaler Fraktion" kennt die Ecke sicher in und auswendig.



ja vielleicht erbarmt sich mal jemand hier.

In Heidelberg war ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Am Heiligenberg und Königstuhl. Gibt arschcoole Trails dort. Da bin ich aber auch nur "mitgefahren".


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Haben wir dich nicht vor kurzem auf dem steilen Weg zur Kaserne hoch getroffen! OHNE Helm! Oder gibts einfach zu viel von den schrägen Kannonenkugeln!!???



*Der hatte ein silbernes Prophet Olli kein Rize......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Der hatte ein silbernes Prophet Olli kein Rize......*


 

Zzzzzz, die Dinger sehen für mich alle gleich aus....!!
Ich geh jetzt meine KS Stütze einbauen!!


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> ja vielleicht erbarmt sich mal jemand hier.
> 
> In Heidelberg war ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Am Heiligenberg und Königstuhl. Gibt arschcoole Trails dort. Da bin ich aber auch nur "mitgefahren".



*......währ aber nur ne kurz Runde ab 17 Uhr.....weil die richtige Trailrunde läuft nicht unter 4 Stunden. und so lange hell ist es auch nicht mehr.*


----------



## Kadauz (21. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *......währ aber nur ne kurz Runde ab 17 Uhr.....weil die richtige Trailrunde läuft nicht unter 4 Stunden. und so lange hell ist es auch nicht mehr.*



Ja klar, muss nichts großes sein. 1 1/2 Stunden reichen da auch. Bin froh wenn ich bissl rumkomm. Wie gesagt, ich kann morgen oder am Mittwoch.


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ja klar, muss nichts großes sein. 1 1/2 Stunden reichen da auch. Bin froh wenn ich bissl rumkomm. Wie gesagt, ich kann morgen oder am Mittwoch.



*..da währe Mittwoch doch nicht schlecht..um 17 Uhr an der Kaserne.*bis dahin sind meine Laufräder wieder vom Mechaniker zurück.


----------



## Kadauz (21. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..da währe Mittwoch doch nicht schlecht..um 17 Uhr an der Kaserne.*bis dahin sind meine Laufräder wieder vom Mechaniker zurück.



Ok, ich denk ich brauch vom GBZ aus nicht länger als 10min zur Kaserne hoch oder?


----------



## iTom (21. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..da währe Mittwoch doch nicht schlecht..um 17 Uhr an der Kaserne.*bis dahin sind meine Laufräder wieder vom Mechaniker zurück.



Laufräder beim Mechaniker? Hattest Du Mehrgewicht zugelegt, so dass die Laufräder verstärkt werden mußten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Laufräder beim Mechaniker? Hattest Du Mehrgewicht zugelegt, so dass die Laufräder verstärkt werden mußten?



*Nö nur Lagerschaden am XT Laufradsatz und nu reaktiviere ich meine alten Mavic Laufräder die halten wenigstens.......*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..da währe Mittwoch doch nicht schlecht..um 17 Uhr an der Kaserne.*


*

Also gut, dann werde ich am Mittwoch auch ab 17:00 Uhr an der Kaserne mitspielen.

@Kadauz: Das hängt davon ab, wie fit du bist. Ansonsten sind ca. 10 Minuten eine gute Zeit. Und wenn du 5 Minuten länger brauchen solltest, da werden wir dann sicher auch kurz warten *


----------



## Kadauz (21. September 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @Kadauz: Das hängt davon ab, wie fit du bist. Ansonsten sind ca. 10 Minuten eine gute Zeit. Und wenn du 5 Minuten länger brauchen solltest, da werden wir dann sicher auch kurz warten



Was ein Glück!


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2009)

Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht mitmischen... hab mich kurzfristig hier vor der Haustür verabredet am Mittwoch... hoffe ich kann mich mal auf der großen Runde (am Wochenende vielleicht mal) dran hängen.

Kennt von euch einer ne Seite wo GPS Tracks aus Bruchsal und Umgebung zu finden sind?
________________________________

*UPDATE:*

Werd wohl doch dabei sein.


----------



## Stegi... (21. September 2009)

Hat einer was dagegen, wenn wir auch kommen
Ich hoffe mal nicht 

Weis noch nicht ob wir können,
würden uns aber gerne dranhängen.
Ist ja gut für uns, dass die Tour oben auf der Kaserne anfängt 

Wie lang, und wohin soll den die Tour gehen 
Michaels- und Eichelberg ?
lg Stegi


----------



## votecoli (21. September 2009)

Gugst du hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info


----------



## votecoli (21. September 2009)

Ich heb auch mal die Hand für Mittwoch!! (Wenn Chefe zustimmt!)


----------



## iTom (21. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht mitmischen... hab mich kurzfristig hier vor der Haustür verabredet am Mittwoch... hoffe ich kann mich mal auf der großen Runde (am Wochenende vielleicht mal) dran hängen.
> 
> Kennt von euch einer ne Seite wo GPS Tracks aus Bruchsal und Umgebung zu finden sind?
> ________________________________
> ...



www.gpsies.com
www.gps-tour.info

gäbe es, allerdings denke ich dass dort nicht diese Art von  Trails aufgeführt sind, welche am liebsten gefahren werden. Diese fallen nämlich unter die 2m-Regel. Wäre ungünstig, wenn solche Trails zu offiziell würden.


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2009)

alles klar verstehe...


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kennt von euch einer ne Seite wo GPS Tracks aus Bruchsal und Umgebung zu finden sind?
> ________________________________
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> ...



Die werden nur unter Folter weitergegeben......gut dann bis Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (21. September 2009)

Isch bin auch dabeieiei!!!

Scheint wohl ne große Runde (leutemäßig) zu werden


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..da währe Mittwoch doch nicht schlecht..um 17 Uhr an der Kaserne.*bis dahin sind meine Laufräder wieder vom Mechaniker zurück.


 

Mittwoch 17:00 an der Kaserne
Ich bin dabei


----------



## Kadauz (22. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ne große Runde (leutemäßig) zu werden



Hehe, da könnte man ja fast nen Fass mitbringen.


----------



## Reese23 (22. September 2009)

Da siehst mal Kadauz was wir für ne Lawine losgetreten haben...


----------



## hannes d. (22. September 2009)

Ah schade am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht 

Mal ne Frage ich hab gestern mal den Serbentinen-Trail ausgekundschaftet, fahrt ihr das Teil wirklich runter? Das runterschieben war ja schon ein Akt?!


----------



## iTom (22. September 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Ah schade am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht
> 
> Mal ne Frage ich hab gestern mal den Serbentinen-Trail ausgekundschaftet, fahrt ihr das Teil wirklich runter? Das runterschieben war ja schon ein Akt?!



Ist fahrbar. Natürlich sollte man das Hinterrad im Stand versetzen können, dann erst sind die Serpentinen fahrbar. 
Gute Übung ist: so lange wie möglich auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben und zu balancieren und die Füße auf den Pedalen zu behalten. Je länger man das kann, desto mehr Reserve hat man an solchen Stellen, wo man umsetzen muß.


----------



## votecoli (22. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist fahrbar. Natürlich sollte man das Hinterrad im Stand versetzen können, dann erst sind die Serpentinen fahrbar.
> Gute Übung ist: so lange wie möglich auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben und zu balancieren und die Füße auf den Pedalen zu behalten. Je länger man das kann, desto mehr Reserve hat man an solchen Stellen, wo man umsetzen muß.


 

Strebersau!


----------



## Curtado (22. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Strebersau!


und das von einem Lehrer!!!!


----------



## votecoli (22. September 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> und das von einem Lehrer!!!!


 Genau!Und der verordnet dir morgen Nachsitzen ab 17.00 Uhr bei der Kaserne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist fahrbar. Natürlich sollte man das Hinterrad im Stand versetzen können, dann erst sind die Serpentinen fahrbar.
> Gute Übung ist: so lange wie möglich auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben und zu balancieren und die Füße auf den Pedalen zu behalten. Je länger man das kann, desto mehr Reserve hat man an solchen Stellen, wo man umsetzen muß.



@ hannes d.  Geht auch ohne umsetzten  .......lass Dir keinen Bären aufbinden!!!!


----------



## Curtado (23. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Genau!Und der verordnet dir morgen Nachsitzen ab 17.00 Uhr bei der Kaserne....



Schade klappt heute leider nicht bei mir


----------



## Reese23 (23. September 2009)

Bestes Bike-Wetter heute... 

Freu mich auf die Runde heute Nachmittag,

bis später


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Falls später um 17 Uhr so ein Typ mit nem weißen Canyon und rotem Helm fehlt, wartet bitte noch 5min.


----------



## andi1969 (23. September 2009)

....wir geben immer 10 min. drauf, im Falle es kommt jemand etwas später.


----------



## Stegi... (23. September 2009)

Kadauz haben wir uns mal bei der Ungeheuerklamm gesehen,
wo Sie ihr Fahrrad durch die Schlucht getragen haben?
Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Kadauz haben wir uns mal bei der Ungeheuerklamm gesehen,
> wo Sie ihr Fahrrad durch die Schlucht getragen haben?
> Bis bald.



Nein, ich trage keine Räder. (nur beim Stufentrail)

Nene, ich bin nur einmal in Bruchsal biken gewesen, und da weiß ich nicht wo ich war.


----------



## Stegi... (23. September 2009)

Habe den Stufentrail noch nie gesehen 
Aber wenn die Treppe beim M-Berg gemeint ist,
sah ich ihn schon...

Ist aber ein anderer Trail glaube ich


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Ich glaub die Treppe mein ich, ob das DER Stufentrail iss weiß ich nicht. Bis später!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> ... Sie ...



Es kann nie schaden, respektvoll zu sein.


----------



## votecoli (23. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Es kann nie schaden, respektvoll zu sein.


 
Schleimer!!

@Trailscout: kurz nach halb Fünf an der Tanke...???

Planänderung: Komme direkt!

@Curtado: Schade!!


----------



## Stegi... (23. September 2009)

Ich habe  gelernt zu Leuten die doppelt so alt sind wie ich " Sie" zu sagen


----------



## iTom (23. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Ich habe  gelernt zu Leuten die doppelt so alt sind wie ich " Sie" zu sagen



Sowas hat Seltenheitswert Die meisten Jugendliche, mit denen man in ein Gespräch kommt, kennen nur "weis su, alda"


----------



## Stegi... (23. September 2009)

Ja solche kenne ich....
Sind dann meistens die,
die ihre Hosen an den
Kniekehlen tragen 
und in einem gehobenem türkischen Akzent
: "öhhhhhhh Aldaaaaaaa"  sagen


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Ich habe  gelernt zu Leuten die doppelt so alt sind wie ich " Sie" zu sagen



Im Prinzip gar nicht verkehrt  aber in so einer geschlossenen Gesellschaft wie hier (oder ziemlich allgemein unter Sportlern) wird das normalerweise nicht so eng gesehen.
Falls wir mal zusammen fahren sollten sieze mich bitte bitte auf keinen Fall, da fühl ich mich so alt


----------



## votecoli (23. September 2009)

Euch zwei nehm ich mal mit zu mir! Ihr werdet viel Spaß haben...........!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (23. September 2009)

So, wieder daheim, geduscht, gegesen und auf der Couch.

Schön war´s.   Super nette Leute, tolles Gelände und super Wetter - was will man mehr.

Sagt bescheid wenn ihr wieder startet ich bin jederzeit dabei...

Gruß


----------



## votecoli (23. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim, geduscht, gegesen und auf der Couch.
> 
> Schön war´s.  Super nette Leute, tolles Gelände und super Wetter - was will man mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Na dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Hat super Spaß gemacht!

@burn: Eine Lampe und Adapter für mich!


----------



## iTom (23. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Hat super Spaß gemacht!
> 
> @burn: Eine Lampe und Adapter für mich!



Bestellt sich jemand so ne Lampe aus meinem Link? Wenn ja, würde ebenfalls Eine nehmen mit Adapter. Brauch noch eine kleine Lampe für den Lenker


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Jop, fand es auch richtig cool heute. Viel Spaß und sehr nette Mitstreiter. Sogar ein Besenwagen war dabei. 

Ach ja, an die Jüngeren, bitte nicht mehr Sie'zen, so alt bin ich noch nicht.^^


----------



## andi1969 (23. September 2009)

*War mir auch ein Vergnügen Jungs......und unsere Zwerge haben auch gut durchgehalten.......

So wer am Sonntag Lust hat mal in Eppingen am Hornbuckel mal ne Runde Trailpark und Enduro (und Fahrtechnik) zu fahren kann sich mal bereitmelden.*


----------



## andi1969 (23. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bestellt sich jemand so ne Lampe aus meinem Link? Wenn ja, würde ebenfalls Eine nehmen mit Adapter. Brauch noch eine kleine Lampe für den Lenker



*Darfst Du eigendlich im Dunkel raus Tom*


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Eppingen hört sich gut an, muss grad mal schauen wie ich da hin komm.

Tom darf das, wir haben doch nen Lehrer dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (23. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Eppingen hört sich gut an, muss grad mal schauen wie ich da hin komm.
> 
> Tom darf das, wir haben doch nen Lehrer dabei.



Auto oder Bahn???


----------



## Reese23 (23. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *War mir auch ein Vergnügen Jungs......und unsere Zwerge haben auch gut durchgehalten.......
> 
> So wer am Sonntag Lust hat mal in Eppingen am Hornbuckel mal ne Runde Trailpark und Enduro (und Fahrtechnik) zu fahren kann sich mal bereitmelden.*



Wann würdet Ihr den etwa starten???

@Kadauz, könntest ggf. bei mir mit fahren, zwei Räder müssten bei mir rein passen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Auto oder Bahn???



Das ist ja sogar noch im KVV. Müsste ich mir wirklich mal anschauen jetzt wo ich eh wieder das Ticket hab. Die Bilder von dir sehen nach viel Spaß aus.


----------



## iTom (23. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Darfst Du eigendlich im Dunkel raus Tom*



Ist ja nicht lange und ausserdem wird es nach der Zeitumstellung recht schnell dunkel


----------



## burn23 (24. September 2009)

So ihr Muschis, hier ein Link http://www.doodle.com/m9nrxtzsx4pyyfus zum eintagen wer ne Lampe will oder net. Und keine Fake-Eintragungen, sonst hol ich meine Brüder 

Ach ja dufte wars auch heut!


----------



## iTom (24. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So ihr Muschis, hier ein Link http://www.doodle.com/m9nrxtzsx4pyyfus zum eintagen wer ne Lampe will oder net. Und keine Fake-Eintragungen, sonst hol ich meine Brüder
> 
> Ach ja dufte wars auch heut!



Die Lampe dürfte allerdings nur für den Lenker sein, bitte beachten!


----------



## Kadauz (24. September 2009)

Hm, und wie bekommt man das Teil an den Helm?


----------



## Reese23 (24. September 2009)

Könnt Ihr bitte nochmal den Link zu der Lampe posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bestellt sich jemand so ne Lampe aus meinem Link?


Welcher Link?


----------



## iTom (24. September 2009)

Hier nochma den Link zum Link...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6352967&postcount=1296


----------



## iTom (24. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm, und wie bekommt man das Teil an den Helm?


----------



## burn23 (24. September 2009)

Hier der Link zur der Lampe MIT Helmhalterung: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Macht preislich so gut wie keinen Unterschied!


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wann würdet Ihr den etwa starten???
> 
> @Kadauz, könntest ggf. bei mir mit fahren, zwei Räder müssten bei mir rein passen denke ich.



*....ich dachte so an 10 Uhr in Heidelsheim......dann wären wir um 11 Uhr oben auf dem Buckel.
Ach und am besten wer hat Schoner mitnehmen.....*


----------



## burn23 (24. September 2009)

Servus!

Wer Lust hat am Samstag zu fahren, ich würde nach Heidelberg gehen und Trails fahren. Abfahrt wäre so gegen 10 bei mir.


----------



## Kadauz (24. September 2009)

Oh mann, hin und hergerissen...


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hier der Link zur der Lampe MIT Helmhalterung: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> 
> Macht preislich so gut wie keinen Unterschied!



...welche bestellen wir eigendlich die mit Helmhalter oder die für den Lenker......ich hätt gern die mit Helmhalter.


----------



## burn23 (24. September 2009)

Ha die mit Helmhalter, zumal man die ja auch mittels den beigelegten Gummis am Lenker befestigen kann...


----------



## votecoli (24. September 2009)

Ja ich denk auch die mit Helmhalter macht Sinn!!

Ich und Luki wwären am Sonntag mit dabei. Wenn wir ein Rad auf den Pickup legen können wir dich auch mitnehmen Andi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (24. September 2009)

Wann würde es den losgehen am Sonntag?


----------



## votecoli (24. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....ich dachte so an 10 Uhr in Heidelsheim......dann wären wir um 11 Uhr oben auf dem Buckel.*
> *Ach und am besten wer hat Schoner mitnehmen.....*


 
Ok??


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wann würde es den losgehen am Sonntag?



*Ist wohl etwas untergegangen .... vor lauter Lampe usw.

Also dachte so an 10 Uhr in Heidelsheim am Marktplatz.*


----------



## Reese23 (24. September 2009)

Fahrt Ihr Bretten da hinten rum hin?

... hoffe am Samstag wirds nicht zu spät.


----------



## Stegi... (24. September 2009)

Habe heute den Stufentrail ganz geschaft.Andi, wollte fragen, ob deine Knieschützer in den Rucksack passen, da meine heute angekommen sind?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> ...deine...



Wenn Du nach der von Dir aufgestellten Altersregel bei der Anrede gehst, musst Du Andi in der zweiten Person plural ansprechen.


----------



## Stegi... (24. September 2009)

"Ihre" ...
Andi hat mir aber erlaubt ihn zu duzen.


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr Bretten da hinten rum hin?
> 
> ... hoffe am Samstag wirds nicht zu spät.



Ich bin über Kraichtal ( Flehingen usw.)gefahren laut Rutenplaner, war das der kürzere Weg als über Bretten.


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Habe heute den Stufentrail ganz geschaft.Andi, wollte fragen, ob deine Knieschützer in den Rucksack passen, da meine heute angekommen sind?



*Dir graust´s ja vor gar nichts.....in einen großen Rucksack passen die Dinger gerade so.
Ach noch was ...hast Deine Shitreifen wieder drauf ????

@ Dirk der Kleine darf das......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (25. September 2009)

@ Andi
Wie ist denn das so in Eppingen? Nur Freeride Zeugs (drops usw.) oder gibt es auch schöne Trails? Braucht man Protektoren?

@Reese

Wär nicht schlecht, muss aber noch schauen ob ich überhaupt kann am Sonntag. Ich meld mich aber rechtzeitig.


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> @ Andi
> Wie ist denn das so in Eppingen? Nur Freeride Zeugs (drops usw.) oder gibt es auch schöne Trails? Braucht man Protektoren??



*Nee nicht am ganzen Körper..aber die Schoner sind schon besser als aufs naggische Knie zu bumsen und es ist ein Enduro Trail (konnte leider kein Foto machen) runter und einer rauf.*


----------



## Kadauz (25. September 2009)

Hab keine Schoner.


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hab keine Schoner.



*Inline Knieschoner tuns auch....ich hab noch ein paar zu Hause bring ich dann mit.*


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hab keine Schoner.


 
Mach dir nichts drauß! Ich hab auch keine! Aber ein bißchen gesunder Schmerz tut gut!


----------



## BruciesCardio (25. September 2009)

Aber nich wenn man danach 2 Wochen mit einer Zerrung zu kämpfen hat so wie ich  Auf einen Muskel stürzen is nich so dolle aber ich denke da hätte mir auch kein Schützer geholfen - war am Oberschenkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (25. September 2009)

Moin zusammen...

ich werd mich heute Nachmittag bisschen in Bruchsal (Kaserne) rumtreiben, wer also Lust hat...

Uhrzeit ist noch nicht 100% sicher denke aber so ab 4 halb 5 werd ich oben sein. 

So long...


----------



## Stegi... (25. September 2009)

@Andi 
habe hinten  den  alten drauf  weil  ich mit dem neuen Propleme hatte, da er immer rumeierte aber nicht rechts-links sondern hoch und runter... 
Am We  habe  ich Zeit und werde ihn dann etwas rumkneten 
und vlt. mal  voll aufpumpen, weil ich denke, dass er in der Speiche hängt und er somit raus springt.


----------



## Stegi... (25. September 2009)

Wollte  nochsagen, dass als der Reifen so geeiert hat,
ich 8 Platten in 2 Wochen hatte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> @Andi
> habe hinten  den  alten drauf  weil  ich mit dem neuen Propleme hatte, da er immer rumeierte aber nicht rechts-links sondern hoch und runter...
> Am We  habe  ich Zeit und werde ihn dann etwas rumkneten
> und vlt. mal  voll aufpumpen, weil ich denke, dass er in der Speiche hängt und er somit raus springt.



Schmier beim Aufziehen mal die Reifen-Wülste mit Seifenwasser ein und geh dann zur Tanke und geb mal fette 4 bar drauf. Dann müßte sich der Reifen setzen, wenn Du den Schlauch nicht verdreht hast.

Und danach Luft ablassen nicht vergessen, sonst fährs sichs so direkt.


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schmier beim Aufziehen mal die Reifen-Wülste mit Seifenwasser ein und geh dann zur Tanke und geb mal fette 4 bar drauf. Dann müßte sich der Reifen setzen, wenn Du den Schlauch nicht verdreht hast.
> 
> Und danach Luft ablassen nicht vergessen, sonst fährs sichs so direkt.



Dirk das ist ein gebrauchter Conti MK 2.4.......ich denke eher an einen Montagefehler, hat bei mir auch nicht geeiert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2009)

Durch die von mir beschriebene Montage sind Montagefehler ausgeschlossen.


----------



## iTom (25. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Durch die von mir beschriebene Montage sind Montagefehler ausgeschlossen.



Wenn ihr Euch nicht ganz sicher seid, was nun das richtige Mittel ist, um ein Gummi aufzuziehen, hier werdet ihr geholfen:

Gummirutschmittel


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. September 2009)

Eben grad das Zeug nicht. Achtung Kinder: Wenn ihr das bei eurer großen Schwester findet, blos nicht auf die Reifen schmieren. Sonst ist die Traktion weg, weil die Felge sich im Reifen dreht.

Darum: Seifenwasser. Trocknet und wird griffig. Seifenbestandteile waschen sich bei der ersten Regenfahrt (Achtung, Methode nicht für Warmduscher geeignet. ) aus.


----------



## iTom (26. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Eben grad das Zeug nicht. Achtung Kinder: Wenn ihr das bei eurer großen Schwester findet, blos nicht auf die Reifen schmieren. Sonst ist die Traktion weg, weil die Felge sich im Reifen dreht.
> 
> Darum: Seifenwasser. Trocknet und wird griffig. Seifenbestandteile waschen sich bei der ersten Regenfahrt (Achtung, Methode nicht für Warmduscher geeignet. ) aus.


----------



## Reese23 (26. September 2009)

Hey Jungs,

wie sollen wirs morgen jetzt machen? Geht ihr nach Eppingen?

@Kadauz: Muss ich dich mitnehmen bzw. kommst du mit?

Sollte ich Kadauz nicht mitnehmen müssen, komme ich warscheinlich direkt nach Eppingen an den Hornbuckel. Ist von Waghäusel aus besser zu fahren.

Bitte check mal einer die Adresse, ob Ihr dann da auch parkt: LINK
Ich würde dann gegen 10 Uhr hier losfahren sodass wir etwa zeitgleich dort sind.

Vielleicht kann mir auch einer von Euch seine Handynummer per PN schicken, dass wir uns morgen ggf. absprechen können.

So long...
Reese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wie sollen wirs morgen jetzt machen? Geht ihr nach Eppingen?
> 
> ...



Parken kann man gut am Sportplatz/Stadion in Eppingen. Dürfte ausgeschildert sein. Bin allerdings nicht dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wie sollen wirs morgen jetzt machen? Geht ihr nach Eppingen?
> 
> ...



*Ja steht doch eine Seite vorher..???....ok nochmals um 10 Uhr treffen wir uns in Heidelsheim am Marktplatz....ich weiß wie man da hinkommt.
Der Link stimmt nicht....du mußt in Richtung Sportanlagen und die Ausschilderung in Eppingen ist auch nicht ok.
Ich schick Dir meine Nummer per PN.*


----------



## iTom (27. September 2009)

Trailinfo:

Aufm TomTom-Trail liegt bergabwärts nach der Rechtskurve ne Baumkrone. Also wer zu viel "Flow" drauf hat, vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Reese23 (27. September 2009)

Da bin ich am Freitag auch durchgeklettert...


----------



## Reese23 (27. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja steht doch eine Seite vorher..???....ok nochmals um 10 Uhr treffen wir uns in Heidelsheim am Marktplatz....ich weiß wie man da hinkommt.
> Der Link stimmt nicht....du mußt in Richtung Sportanlagen und die Ausschilderung in Eppingen ist auch nicht ok.
> Ich schick Dir meine Nummer per PN.*



Ich komm nach Heidelsheim um 10 Uhr.


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich komm nach Heidelsheim um 10 Uhr.



ok bis später


----------



## Kadauz (27. September 2009)

@Reese

Sorry, konnte mich nicht mehr melden. Hatte keine Möglichkeit online zu gehen. Ich hoffe es hat dennoch geklappt.


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2009)

*Denke mal sind alle gesund zurück , war noch bis 14.30 oben am Spielplatz (Kicker und Tabel springen)und hab mich noch mit den zwei DH´ lern aus Kirrlach gut unterhalten......bzw. abgefahren
und uns Dirk war auch daaaaaa......*


----------



## Stegi... (27. September 2009)

Sind Bilder gemacht worden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (27. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Wollte mich wieder mal zurückmelden die 2 Wochen Urlaub mit Bike sind leider schon vorbei (Rosengarten und Gardasee)
Was soll ich sagen war einfach super bis auf die Anstiege  Schwitz
doch eine andere Hausnummer in den Alpen zu fahren aber dieses Panorama.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## iTom (27. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wollte mich wieder mal zurückmelden die 2 Wochen Urlaub mit Bike sind leider schon vorbei (Rosengarten und Gardasee)
> Was soll ich sagen war einfach super bis auf die Anstiege  Schwitz
> ...



Der Kaiserscharrn sieht aber nicht gerade üppig aus


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2009)

So Mädels, nachdem mich am Sonntag ein Vereinskollege darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat das im Bereich Eichel- Michaelsberg zur Zeit heftig gebaut wird habe ich heut mal die Runde gemacht.
Die nachfolgenden Bilder sind vom wohl bekannten Hohlweg!
Ich hätte gern eure Meinung zu der Geschichte!


----------



## Curtado (28. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern eure Meinung zu der Geschichte!


Hallo,
ich denke das es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist bis bestimmte Gebiete auf dem Eichel-Michaelsberg für Radfahrer gesperrt werden!
Was da in letzter Zeit für Wege enstanden sind.... 
Den Stufentrail zähle ich hier auch dazu. Der ist ja auch noch im Naturschutzgebiet und wie der mittlerweile ausgefahren ist muß man sich wirklich nicht wundern wenn da was kommt.


----------



## cubelix (28. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Der Kaiserscharrn sieht aber nicht gerade üppig aus



Ja da hast Du recht aber so ist das halt mit allem man zahlt immer mehr
und bekommt immer weniger

Aber das Panorama wahr halt Super drum ist es halt diese Alm geworden.


----------



## cubelix (28. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So Mädels, nachdem mich am Sonntag ein Vereinskollege darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat das im Bereich Eichel- Michaelsberg zur Zeit heftig gebaut wird habe ich heut mal die Runde gemacht.
> Die nachfolgenden Bilder sind vom wohl bekannten Hohlweg!
> Ich hätte gern eure Meinung zu der Geschichte!



Da bin ich gestern auch gefahren und wahr doch überrascht
was sich in 2 Wochen Urlaub doch alles verändert hat.
Mal im ernst wenn das nicht genehmigt ist was ich nicht glaube ist das wie ÖL ins Feuer gekippt  und alle MTB ler müssen drunter leiden.
Weil der Forst und Jäger mit einem Cardiologisch sehr bedenklichen Blutdruck zu kämpfen haben wenn die das sehen
Bin mir sicher das die Jagd auf MTB ler bald losgeht und dann kommt das dabei raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. September 2009)

Tja, ich seh das genauso! Die Frage ist wie WIR darauf reagieren! Ich habe den Hohlweg genau wegen seines naturgebliebenen Flairs geliebt! Jetzt muß man beim Kicker genau in der Mitte abbremsen um ne gescheite Linie zu haben! War heute Mittag so wütend das ich am liebsten alles kurz und klein geschlagen hätte! Überhaupt ist das entstehen merkwürdig! Da wurde ja mit Kettensägen und was weiß ich gewütet! Alles unentdeckt?? Seltsam!!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. September 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich denke das es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist bis bestimmte Gebiete auf dem Eichel-Michaelsberg für Radfahrer gesperrt werden!
> Was da in letzter Zeit für Wege enstanden sind....
> Den Stufentrail zähle ich hier auch dazu. Der ist ja auch noch im Naturschutzgebiet und wie der mittlerweile ausgefahren ist muß man sich wirklich nicht wundern wenn da was kommt.



Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Vielleicht wird es ja jetzt im Herbst und Winter etwas ruhiger und es kann Gras über die Sache wachsen.
Ich werde mich in Selbstbeschränkung üben und in nächster Zeit dann eben eher CC-lastig fahren. Dann bekommt mein Hardtail auch mal wieder mehr zu tun


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Vielleicht wird es ja jetzt im Herbst und Winter etwas ruhiger und es kann Gras über die Sache wachsen.
> Ich werde mich in Selbstbeschränkung üben und in nächster Zeit dann eben eher CC-lastig fahren. Dann bekommt mein Hardtail auch mal wieder mehr zu tun


 

Sorry Jörg! Ich denke das ist genau der falsche Weg! Wenn wir nichts tun breitet sich die Seuche aus! Da bin ich mir totsicher!


----------



## Stegi... (28. September 2009)

Ware noch nicht dort,
man könnte die NS ja z.B
einfach zusammen zerstören,

Und einen netten Post an den Eingang hängen?


----------



## Reese23 (28. September 2009)

Ich bezweifle das dass etwas bringen würde...

Wie oben schon genannt wurde ist ja klar zu sehen das es sich hier um keinen von "Kindern" geschaufelten Sandhaufen handelt sondern jemand mit schwererem Gerät zu gangen war. Weiterhin könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es sich hierbei nicht um die letzte und einzigste Baustelle handelt.

In Heidelberg herrschte das selbe Problem vor ein paar Jahren, bis das Forstamt den Wald für MTBiker dicht gemacht hat... nach großen Anstregungen (der eine oder andere kennt den Fred hier im Forum) konnte nun endlich ein Koridor im Wald für die Biker gefunden werden.


Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange bei euch unterwegs aber eins ist sicher... der Förster braucht einen Defibrillator wenn er das sieht.

So long...


----------



## Stegi... (28. September 2009)

( Das ist doch der Trail beim Eichelberg zum OWK oder? )


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das dass etwas bringen würde...
> 
> Wie oben schon genannt wurde ist ja klar zu sehen das es sich hier um keinen von "Kindern" geschaufelten Sandhaufen handelt sondern jemand mit schwererem Gerät zu gangen war. Weiterhin könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es sich hierbei nicht um die letzte und einzigste Baustelle handelt.
> 
> ...


 

Genau das ist das Problem! Die machen so lang weiter bis es richtig knallt! Da hab ich kein Bock drauf das ich in Zukunft nur auf den Waldwegen surfe nur weil ein paar es übertrieben haben!


----------



## Stegi... (28. September 2009)

Gelöscht!!!
Weiß nicht wie man löscht.


----------



## Stegi... (28. September 2009)

OK,
also mit der Sache beim Stufentrail,
mache ich mich etwas mit verantwortlich

Ein paar Mitfahrern habe ich  ein paar Trails gezeigt,
welche jetzt aber diese ihren Freunden zum Angeben
zeigen mussten, welche jedoch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung hatten 
Einen hat es über den Lenker gelegt,die anderen kamen nur mit blockierendem Hinterrad durch....

Der oben genannte Freund wird dann erstweilig nichtmehr mitfahren.
Werde dann in nächster Zeit nurnoch mit meinem geschlossenem KReis fahren.
Aber ich weiß nicht, die Nafänger sind auch nur 1 mal gefahren, d.h.
insgesant 12 Reifen etwa, waren die das alleine oder sind da dann auch noch andere im Spiel?

ps. die sogenanten Freunde hat einer von euch letztens beim Bermuda Dreieck gefragt ob sie das waren.Sie beschrieben mir : "So ein silbernes Fahrrad mit SAU GUTEN Scheibenbremsen...bestimmt mit Mineralöl... und nem BMX helm".... Andi warst du das mit den SAUUUUUU guten Bremsen?


----------



## Reese23 (28. September 2009)

Wir Radfahrer sind arme Schweine... bist du mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, spucken dich die Autofahrer an und im Wald kannst dir gleich ein Fadenkreuz auf die Stiern malen für Jäger und Förster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (28. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sorry Jörg! Ich denke das ist genau der falsche Weg! Wenn wir nichts tun breitet sich die Seuche aus! Da bin ich mir totsicher!



Und wie meint Du sollen Wir uns hier verhalten.

Möglichkeiten:

1.) Wir treffen uns und machen alles wieder platt.
2.) Wir Informieren den Förster.
3.) Oder besser jemand vom MTB- Verein informiert den Förster.

Aber ob das was bringt?.

Bitte um weitere Vorschläge


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und wie meint Du sollen Wir uns hier verhalten.
> 
> Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


 
Eben! Weitere Vorschläge!


----------



## Reese23 (28. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> 3.) Oder besser jemand vom MTB- Verein informiert den Förster.



...find ich noch die beste Lösung. Auf offiziellem Weg ist sowas immer besser.


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...find ich noch die beste Lösung. Auf offiziellem Weg ist sowas immer besser.


 
Sicher! Aber Bedenke: Entweder der Förster versteht das und läßt es abreißen, oder ihm platzt der Kragen und er macht erst recht alles dicht!


----------



## Kadauz (28. September 2009)

Als Andy und ich am Mitwoch (letzte Woche) richtung GBZ auf diesem Weg dann abgefahren sind, waren da die Leute da. Hatten DH Bikes am Start. Naja, aber was man dagegen machen kannn weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht die Jungs mal ansprechen, wenn man diese nochmal sieht?

@burn

Ich hab zwei Lampen angemeldet.


----------



## cubelix (28. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sicher! Aber Bedenke: Entweder der Förster versteht das und läßt es abreißen, oder ihm platzt der Kragen und er macht erst recht alles dicht!



Ja aber wenn der ansässige MTB-Verein hier sein offizielles NO-GO abgibt
ist das bestimmt nicht von Nachteil denke ich mal.

Die Frage ist hier auch ob das der Förster nicht schon weiß und im Moment so drauf ist oder nach dem Gespräch eher so


----------



## Reese23 (28. September 2009)

Klar, das weiß man vorher natürlich nicht. Aber ich bin der Meinung die Situation besser sofort entgegen zu treten als abzuwarten bis sich die Fronten endgültig verhärtet haben.

Wenn das Anliegen auf Vereinsebene geschildert wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass der Förster sofort amok läuft, schließlich sind "wir" ebenso an einer Lösung interessiert wie der Förster.


----------



## iTom (28. September 2009)

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, weniger "Werbung" zu machen, zumindest im "öffentlichen" Fred. Tolle Trails eher in den IGs diskutieren, die etwas "geschlossener" sind, notfalls eine geschlossene IG erzeugen oder die vorhandene nur berechtigten Mitlesern Zugriff erteilt.


----------



## Flugrost (28. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, weniger "Werbung" zu machen, zumindest im "öffentlichen" Fred. Tolle Trails eher in den IGs diskutieren, die etwas "geschlossener" sind, notfalls eine geschlossene IG erzeugen oder die vorhandene nur berechtigten Mitlesern Zugriff erteilt.



Danke Tom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, weniger "Werbung" zu machen, zumindest im "öffentlichen" Fred. Tolle Trails eher in den IGs diskutieren, die etwas "geschlossener" sind, notfalls eine geschlossene IG erzeugen oder die vorhandene nur berechtigten Mitlesern Zugriff erteilt.



*.......so und alle mal locker durch die Hose atmen......die IG ist ja vorhanden,nur nutzt die ja keiner (ich kanns immer noch als geschlossen umändern)
und die Bauten in der Pipeden Kicker in der mitte ist mit Schaufel und Spaten gut zu entfernen.Der Rest ist auserhalb der Spur .....und Jungs nicht gleich zu Hexenjagt aufrufen.( gebt dem Förster bescheid über den Verein)
So Stegi auch was gelernt nicht gleich jeden auf die Trails schleppen....und ja das war ich anscheinend.....dachte mir noch das das einer der Schaufelbrigade ist.*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. September 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sorry Jörg! Ich denke das ist genau der falsche Weg! Wenn wir nichts tun breitet sich die Seuche aus! Da bin ich mir totsicher!



Oli, du hast mich da gründlich mistverstanden 

Das mit dem Gras über die Sache wachsen war mehr auf die Spuren am Stufentrail gemünzt, also im wörtlichen Sinne Gras über die Spuren wachsen.
Ansonsten bin ich selbstverständlich der Ansicht dass man etwas gegen das "wilde" Bauen unternehmen muss, negative Beispiele gibt es da ja leider genug (siehe auch den herrlichen Thread über die Freeride-Schande in Freiburg ). Was aber der richtige Weg ist, keine richtige Ahnung... Der Weg über einen "etablierten" Verein wäre sicherlich der beste, aber wer nagelt sich schon so was ans Schienbein?


----------



## speedygonzales (29. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, weniger "Werbung" zu machen, zumindest im "öffentlichen" Fred.



Eben, vor ein paar Jahre habe ich schon davor gewarnt, nicht immer so genaue Wegbeschreibungen hier zu posten und keiner wollte auf mich hören, jetzt haben wir den Salat, es wurde hier viel zu viel Werbung gemacht.

Auf der anderen Seite ihr beschwert euch wegen ein paar Rampen, und wollt gleich Petzen, ihr solltet mal vielleicht daran denken was für Strecken wir fahren, und von der Rechtliche Seite mal überlegen, was daran so viel besser ist.

Nicht rum diskutieren, mehr fahren! 

gruss aus 12000 km Entfernung, hier ist es ein MTB Paradies


----------



## Stegi... (29. September 2009)

Ja,  aber ich denke, dass wir zwar so etwas fahren, jedoch  bauen  wir sowas nicht.Wenn einer ärger macht, dann wegen dem Bauen glaube ich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. September 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> gruss aus 12000 km Entfernung, hier ist es ein MTB Paradies



Wo hängst Du denn ab???

@anderes Thema:
Nicht so viel ins Forum tippen ohne zu denken.


----------



## Stegi... (29. September 2009)

Bestimmt bin ich damit gemeint
Der Post war aber auch direkt nach der Schule,
da  bin ich noch nicht so Aufmerksam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. September 2009)

Jeder, der sich angesprochen fühlen möchte ...


----------



## iTom (29. September 2009)

Ein Maschendrohtsaun wird wohl demnächst am Stufentrail angesagt sein. Waren heute auf jeden Fall ziemlich Viele bereitgelegen


----------



## Stegi... (29. September 2009)

HAbe ich auch schon gesehen.
Vermute aber nicht, dass der durch den Trail
gehen wird.
Da wo man beim Hawichts-bukel links zum " EIngang des Stufentrails fährt,
kann man ja auch rechts fahren.
Ich vermute dass er dort positioniert wird


----------



## cubelix (29. September 2009)

Werde Morgen eine Tour machen bevor das Schmuddelwetter losgeht

Start gegen 16:45 17:00 Uhr Eichelbergkaserne.

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat kann er sich gerne einklinken.


----------



## iTom (29. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> ...s Schmuddelwetter losgeht
> 
> ...





http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...sal&SID=10727a4e51e44d633d7c5f1635f2f523c3051

und

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...sal&SID=10727a4e51e44d633d7c5f1635f2f523c3051

Ist doch diese Woche nicht schmuddlig


----------



## cubelix (29. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...sal&SID=10727a4e51e44d633d7c5f1635f2f523c3051
> 
> und
> 
> ...



JA aber das kommt auf längere sicht Garantiert und bevor man wieder aussieht wie ein 
Streuselkuchen mit Schokostreusel wollte ich das Geile Wetter noch nutzen.


----------



## iTom (29. September 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> JA aber das kommt auf längere sicht Garantiert und bevor man wieder aussieht wie ein
> Streuselkuchen mit Schokostreusel wollte ich das Geile Wetter noch nutzen.



Auf staubtrockenem Untergrund macht es aber auch kein Spass.  Keinen gescheiten Grip an den Hängen. Der Boden sollte für meinen Geschmack schon ein bisschen knetig sein. 

Die Bucheckern, Eicheln und Tannenzapfen, lassen den Grip aktuell auch ein bisschen weniger werden Habe ich heute wieder erfahren müssen. Es hört sich aber toll an, wenn man drüber fährt. So maschinengewehrsalvenmäßig.


----------



## cubelix (29. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Auf staubtrockenem Untergrund macht es aber auch kein Spass.  Keinen gescheiten Grip an den Hängen. Der Boden sollte für meinen Geschmack schon ein bisschen knetig sein.
> 
> Die Bucheckern, Eicheln und Tannenzapfen, lassen den Grip aktuell auch ein bisschen weniger werden Habe ich heute wieder erfahren müssen. Es hört sich aber toll an, wenn man drüber fährt. So maschinengewehrsalvenmäßig.




Ja da hast Du recht aber als nächstes kommen erst mal noch jede Menge Laub auf den Trails dazu was den Grip bei Feuchtigkeit noch liddericher Macht  

Also mache ich das so wie bei der Bundestagswahl und nehme das kleiner Übel hoffe ich.


----------



## Kadauz (29. September 2009)

Wollt mal fragen wie es mit den Lampen aussieht. Hat schon jeder dem burn Bescheid gegeben, wer eine möchte?


----------



## speedygonzales (30. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo hängst Du denn ab???



in Peru Inka Trails unsicher machen und Meerschweinchen futtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (30. September 2009)

Wow, da war ich drei Tage mal net daheim und dann sowas...

Wie sieht das jetzt aus mit dem Förster? Wie gesagt, je schneller man da auf einen Nenner mit dem kommt und die Unannehmlichkeiten aus dem Weg räumt, desto besser.

Wegen den Lampen, ich bestell sie dann diese Woche, den betroffenen Personen lasse ich meine Bankdaten per PN zukommen.

Gruß Burn


----------



## iTom (30. September 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> in Peru Inka Trails unsicher machen und Meerschweinchen futtern



Das letzte Foto sieht so aus, als wären dort Dabbeljus-Desktruktions-Truppen (Taliban-Jäger) unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Stegi... (30. September 2009)

Beim Hol-trail, traut ihr euch da den NS?
Die Drops drope ich einwandfrei, 
aber beim NS....mhm ich weiß nicht


----------



## cubelix (30. September 2009)

Wie sieht den eigentlich der Fahrplan fürs kommende Wochenende aus

Wetter scheint ja doch noch zu halten.


----------



## votecoli (1. Oktober 2009)

Guggsr du hier:

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Abschlusstour_2009.pdf


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Beim Hol-trail, traut ihr euch da den NS?
> Die Drops drope ich einwandfrei,
> aber beim NS....mhm ich weiß nicht



Nein den NS kann man nicht droppen ..find ich persöhnlich zu hoch bzw. lebensgefährlich.
Der Rest ist gut fahrbar.


----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin zusammen,

Abschluss-Pfalz-Tour hört sich gut an... denke ich wär dabei allerdings komm ich direkt in die Pfalz, sonst fahr ich erst 30 km weg und dann wieder zurück.

Wer ist den noch dabei?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Abschluss-Pfalz-Tour hört sich gut an... denke ich wär dabei allerdings komm ich direkt in die Pfalz, sonst fahr ich erst 30 km weg und dann wieder zurück.
> 
> Wer ist den noch dabei?





* ....aber Achtung im Frühjahr waren´s 45 km und 1200 -1400 Hm......ansonst nur zu empfehlen*


----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

...soll heißen es steht ein krasseres Programm an?

Fährst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm, hört sich echt verlockend an. Wenn ich bis Samstag fit bin, bin ich dabei..

@Reese: Dann könnten wir ja zusammen hin...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2009)

*...ne krasser nicht, aber auf der Webseite sind 40km mit1000hm angegeben.
Bin eigendlich dabei, außer die Welt geht unter.*


----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmmm, hört sich echt verlockend an. Wenn ich bis Samstag fit bin, bin ich dabei..
> 
> @Reese: Dann könnten wir ja zusammen hin...



klar, kein Problem... ich fahre! 

Hab auch noch etwas mit ner Erkältung zu kämpfen, wenn´s nicht grad schlechter wird bin ich jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## votecoli (1. Oktober 2009)

Die Tour vom Frühjahr hab ich aufgezeichnet und findet sich hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33761.html


Die Touren sind zwar kein Kindergeburtstag, Fahrtechnisch aber nicht unbedingt schwieriger wie das was wir am Eichel- und Michaelsberg fahren. Problematisch (für mich jedenfalls!) ist die Kondition die gefordert wird! Aber es gibt ja auch die kleine Tour!
Unser Verein veranstaltet das übrigens zu Anfang jeder Saison! Zum Abschluß ist das neu aber bestimmt top!!!


----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

@votecoli: Danke für den Link


*Mal kurz Off-Topic:* Kann mir einer sagen ob es einen Laden hier in der Gegend gibt der Bike-Rucksäcke da hat zum probieren??? Müsste das Teil aufsetzten um zu sehen ob es mit meinem "Metall-Schlüsselbein" passt. Am liebsten wär mir einer mit Trinkblase.

Für Tipps schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kadauz (1. Oktober 2009)

Könnt da eigentlich auch mitfahren. Was /Wo ist der Kübelmarkt?
Wär jemand bei der kleinen Tour dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @votecoli: Danke für den Link
> 
> 
> *Mal kurz Off-Topic:* Kann mir einer sagen ob es einen Laden hier in der Gegend gibt der Bike-Rucksäcke da hat zum probieren??? Müsste das Teil aufsetzten um zu sehen ob es mit meinem "Metall-Schlüsselbein" passt. Am liebsten wär mir einer mit Trinkblase.
> ...



In Brusl http://www.sport-fabrik.de/


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2009)

In Karlsruhe beim Karstadt gibt es Camelbak und Deuter Rucksäcke. Ansonsten haben die größeren Bikeläden wie Bikelager, Fahrrad-Terminal oder Velodrom bestimmt auch welche.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *Mal kurz Off-Topic:* Kann mir einer sagen ob es einen Laden hier in der Gegend gibt der Bike-Rucksäcke da hat zum probieren??? Müsste das Teil aufsetzten um zu sehen ob es mit meinem "Metall-Schlüsselbein" passt. Am liebsten wär mir einer mit Trinkblase.



*.....am besten Camelback ,hat die beste Trinkblase und Mundstück(hatte schon einige Trinkblasen und die von Camel ist die beste.)
Deuter is nicht schlecht aber das Mundstück ist schei$$e...
Vaude macht auch super Rucksäcke aber ohne Trinkblase , muss Du nachrüsten.
Karstadt Sport hat eine gute Auswahl....*


----------



## Kadauz (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann Camelback nur empfehlen. Vielleicht hast ja meinen das letzte mal gesehen. Ich hab aber einen kleinen, wo zusätzlich uir Blase noch Werkzeug und ne dünne Windjacke reinpasst. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke euch für die Antworten... werd mich dann gleich mal nach KA aufmachen und beim Karstadt-Sport vorbei schauen.

@Kadauz: genau sowas in die Richtung such ich.


----------



## Kadauz (1. Oktober 2009)

Meiner heißt "Camelbak Rogue"


----------



## cubelix (1. Oktober 2009)

Währe auch dabei in der Pfalz 

Frage zur Orga:

Gibt es noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?.

Wenn ich selber fahren muß kann noch eine Person bei mir mit (Radträger für 2 Räder vorhanden).


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Guggsr du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Abschlusstour_2009.pdf


 

*Leider kann ich nicht mit in die Pfalz*

*Muß mich am Gardasee die "Bergchen" hoch plagen*

*Wünsche trotzdem allen beteiligten viel Spaß am Sonntag*

@Votecoli 
PS.: Technisch gibt die Pfalz mehr her als unsere Gegend.
       Oli du solltest dort die Trails fahren und nicht die Forstwege


----------



## cubelix (1. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Leider kann ich nicht mit in die Pfalz*
> 
> *Muß mich am Gardasee die "Bergchen" hoch plagen*
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß am Gardasee.

Hat das mit dem Link zum Bremsen entlüften per Pn geklappt hab nichts von Dir gehört.


----------



## votecoli (1. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Leider kann ich nicht mit in die Pfalz*
> 
> *Muß mich am Gardasee die "Bergchen" hoch plagen*
> 
> ...


 
*******! Echt?? Un ich hab mich immer gewundert warum die alle von der Pfalz schwärmen!!!! Na dann!!
Da das Tempo aber nach " Insiderinformationen" nochmals angezogen werden soll, gönn ICH mir die kleine Runde mit Puffer nach oben!! Meine Fox fängt seit zwei Wochen tatsächlich an zu siffen und die muß noch bis zur Vertigstellung meines 901 durchhalten!
Also Tempo rausnehmen (ja ich weiß ich bin eh schon langsam!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Meiner heißt "Camelbak Rogue"



Bei mir ist es der Camelbak Blowfisch geworden... dürfte aber nicht viel größer sein als deiner, Kadauz.
Die haben echt ne Top-Auswahl in KA, hatte diverse "Säcke" auf aber die Camelbak haben am besten gepasst. Ich muss ja immer bißchen kucken wegen meinem Schlüsselbein mit den Schrauben drin, das ist mega unangenehm wenn da was drauf reibt.


----------



## Kadauz (1. Oktober 2009)

Wo issn nu der Kübelmarkt?


----------



## votecoli (1. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Google ist dein Freund

http://maps.google.de/maps?sourceid...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA


----------



## burn23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mal was Lustiges für zwischendurch:

1. word öffnen
2. Disko eintippen
3. Wort markieren -> Rechtsklick -> Synonyme -> 3. von oben
4. Lachen


----------



## Reese23 (1. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mal was Lustiges für zwischendurch:
> 
> 1. word öffnen
> 2. Disko eintippen
> ...



 Ich schmeiß mich weg, die Jungs von Microsoft sind echt geil


----------



## andi1969 (2. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> *******! Echt?? Un ich hab mich immer gewundert warum die alle von der Pfalz schwärmen!!!! Na dann!!
> Da das Tempo aber nach " Insiderinformationen" nochmals angezogen werden soll, gönn ICH mir die kleine Runde mit Puffer nach oben!! Meine Fox fängt seit zwei Wochen tatsächlich an zu siffen und die muß noch bis zur Vertigstellung meines 901 durchhalten!
> Also Tempo rausnehmen (ja ich weiß ich bin eh schon langsam!!)



*Ach komm wir fahren langsam und Du kommst durch,lass die anderen rasen vom Verein......im Mai warst Du auch nicht gerade der fitteste......das schaffst Du schon Olli*


----------



## cubelix (2. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach komm wir fahren langsam und Du kommst durch,lass die anderen rasen vom Verein......im Mai warst Du auch nicht gerade der fitteste......das schaffst Du schon Olli*



Sehe ich genau so Landschaft und Spaß stehen im Vordegrund
nicht der Speed

Gruß bis Morgen


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute wo wart ihr den heute Morgen?

Ausser cubelix und mir keiner da... zumindest von denen die sich hier angekündigt haben.

@cubelix: hab abdrehen müssen, meine Erkältung ist wohl doch noch nicht ganz weg.  Bin da mit nem 200er Puls hochgefahren und in den Beinen hat´s nicht mal richtig gebrannt.
Bin dann gemütlich zurück gerollt und noch gemütlich den Kalmit hoch und auf dem Singeltrail vom Felsenmeer her wieder runter ... hat sich also doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Leute wo wart ihr den heute Morgen?
> 
> Ausser cubelix und mir keiner da... zumindest von denen die sich hier angekündigt haben.



*Sorry hatte eine Migräne Attacke kaum das ich 10 Minuten aus den Bett war.......* und Olli hatte sich per SMS abgemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (3. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Leute wo wart ihr den heute Morgen?
> 
> Ausser cubelix und mir keiner da... zumindest von denen die sich hier angekündigt haben.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung haste de richtig gemacht hat absolut kein wert mit Erkältung
Die Tour wahr noch Anspruchsvoll 1200 hm und 43 km aber schon wahrs trotzdem.
JA die anderen hat wohl über nacht irgendwas heimgesucht
Schade


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sorry hatte eine Migräne Attacke kaum das ich 10 Minuten aus den Bett war.......* und Olli hatte sich per SMS abgemeldet



Es sei dir verziehen.  Hab dich noch probiert anzurufen weil ich die schei$ Hütte nicht gefunden hab, hat dann aber doch noch kurz vor abfahrt geklappt.


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sorry hatte eine Migräne Attacke kaum das ich 10 Minuten aus den Bett war.......* und Olli hatte sich per SMS abgemeldet



Es sei dir verziehen.  Hab dich noch probiert anzurufen weil ich die schei$ Hütte nicht gefunden hab, hat dann aber doch noch kurz vor abfahrt geklappt.



cubelix schrieb:


> Die Tour wahr noch Anspruchsvoll 1200 hm und 43 km aber schon wahrs trotzdem.



Wär gerne weiter gefahren und so hart war das erste stück ja auch nicht aber so hatte das keinen Sinn.

Jedefalls rockt der Pfälzerwald gewaltig... muss da öfters mal hin! 

---------------------

mh, da ging beim posten wohl irgendwas schief...


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gute Besserung haste de richtig gemacht hat absolut kein wert mit Erkältung
> Die Tour wahr noch Anspruchsvoll 1200 hm und 43 km aber schon wahrs trotzdem.
> JA die anderen hat wohl über nacht irgendwas heimgesucht
> Schade



*na dann hat ja wenigstens einer Spass gehabt......war mir leider nicht vergönnt heute.

@Rees23  Danke.... wär auch lieber dabei gewesen...aber den Weg hätt ich Dir auch am Handy nicht beschreiben können...*


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...aber den Weg hätt ich Dir auch am Handy nicht beschreiben können...*



...dachte ja du bist dabei und es ist um 9 Uhr Abfahrt, da ich aber wegen endloser Sucherei länger gebraucht hab, wollt ich kurz Bescheid geben das ich 2 min später komme. 

Egal, hat ja trotzdem gepasst...


----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2009)

Tja, und ich warPunkt Sieben wach und wollt ja eigentlich mit! Mein Bauchgefühl hat mir aber abgeraten und für die kleine Runde soweit fahren...???? Cool Swen das du selber die Reisleine gezogen hast. So klug sin ned alle! Mir stinkt halt einfach das Tempo bei der großen Runde. Da bin ICH halt am Limit!
Mein großer Manitou hats dieses Jahr aber gut mit mir gemeint und mir Montags einen freien Tag gegönnt! Ich hab mir da fest vorgenommen öfter mal in die Pfalz (auch gern Rodalben!) zu fahren! Wenn sichs einer freischaufeln kann bin ich um Gesellschaft froh! Gemäßigtes Tempo ist allerdings Pflicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2009)

Nachtrag: Wie siehts morgen aus? Das Wetter wird demnächst ja schlechter! Kriegen wir noch was hin?


----------



## iTom (3. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Wie siehts morgen aus? Das Wetter wird demnächst ja schlechter! Kriegen wir noch was hin?



Wenn mir meine Regierung keinen Strich durch die Rechnung mach, werde ich morgen früh mich in der Frische, zwischen 9Uhr und 11.30Uhr aufm E-M-Berg bewegen


----------



## Kadauz (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es heute nicht sooooo lang wird (Jahrmarkt ) werd ich vielleicht morgen früh auch dabei sein. Aber noch nicht um 9. Könnte so ab 10:45 Uhr... 
Aber wie gesagt, ich muss noch die Nacht abwarten.


----------



## burn23 (3. Oktober 2009)

Puh, da hab ich ja noch rechtzeitiger die Reißleine gezogen und bin net mit (hab Swen per Handy abgesagt). Wär bei mir auch absolut nix heut gewesen, mir hängt noch die Erkältung von letztens nach. 

Olli, ich wär mal Montags dabei, ab übernächsten Woche hab ich sowieso Urlaub und sonst als frei wegen Kurzarbeit. 

Swen, hast du deine Tour jetzt aufgezeichnet, wenn net, ich hab da ne schöne ab Neustadt über Kalmit richtung Hohe Loog im Internet entdeckt, auch so 40km und so 1000hm. Die wär vielleicht was.


----------



## burn23 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja Lampen sind bestellt. Mir wurde noch von einem Spatz gepfiffen , dass es net schlecht wäre Steckdosenadapter mitzubestellen, sind natürlich noch nachbestellt worden (Preis 0,50/Stk).


----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub die Tour von heute auch schon vorher (aufgezeichnet vom Vorstand!) bei gps-tour.info gefunden zu haben... Für Montag hab ich mir vielleicht die vorgenommen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11437.html

Das ist glaub ich die von heute:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46481.html


----------



## burn23 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte die:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList

Jetzt am Montag kann ich net, da musst du ohne mich auskommen


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Swen, hast du deine Tour jetzt aufgezeichnet, wenn net, ich hab da ne schöne ab Neustadt über Kalmit richtung Hohe Loog im Internet entdeckt, auch so 40km und so 1000hm. Die wär vielleicht was.



Jo, hab aufgezeichnet... schieb trotzdem mal rüber, kann nie schaden. Da ich ja nicht die ganze Runde gefahren bin sondern verschiedene Teilstücke davon bin ich grad am basteln in MapSource aber ne fertige Tour würd mir die Arbeit ja ersparen.


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das ist glaub ich die von heute:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46481.html




... nicht ganz, wir sind viel weiter nördlich gestartet und soweit ich weiß Hohe Loog gefahren, in der Ecke bin ich dan auch umgedreht...

...hätte ich gewusst dass der Kalmit nur paar Km weiter südlich von Hohe Loog liegt hätte ich mir den Umweg übers "Tal" sparen können aber auf der Karte sieht das halt immer anders aus als auf dem Garmin unterwegs.


----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList
> 
> Jetzt am Montag kann ich net, da musst du ohne mich auskommen


 
Schade! Die 50 cent schmeiß ich dir beim nächsten mal perönlich an den Kopf!
Die wär auch was:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17542.html

Was isn miit morgen! Meine Regierung gibt mir frei! @Tom: Sonntag morgens gemeinsam gemütlich frühstücken is mir wichtig! Ergo: zu früh! Mir wär glaub ich mittags lieber!

Was meint Der Rest???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad entdeckt das der Vorstand auch die zwei Touren im Elsaß aufgezeichnet hat:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.mein-vorstand.html

Mensch Jungs, das können wir dann ja auch mal machen


----------



## Reese23 (3. Oktober 2009)

Würd gerne fahren morgen aber wird denke ich besser sein mal etwas die Beine hoch zu legen bis ich wieder fit bin.

@votecoli: wann würdest den Montags fahren wollen?

Grundsätzlich bin ich immer dabei wenn was ansteht und sich paar Leute finden (macht einfach mehr Spaß als alleine). Gerne fahr ich auch mal paar Kilometer wenn die Trails dafür entschädigen.
In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten wird dass halt fast nur Samstags und Sonntags machbar sein, wobei mir Samstags Vormittags (ab 10 Uhr rum) am liebsten wäre.

_-----------------------------

Der Rodalben-Track sieht ja echt super aus...


----------



## burn23 (3. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schade! Die 50 cent schmeiß ich dir beim nächsten mal perönlich an den Kopf!
> Die wär auch was:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17542.html
> ...



Meine Regierung gäbe mir frei, nur machs ich wie Reese und schmeiß mich auf die Couch um nächste Woche wieder tiptopfit zu sein


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Der Rodalben-Track sieht ja echt super aus...



Der lässt sich auch sehr geil fahren!!!!! Ein absolutes Erlebnis, aber unterschätzt ihn nicht, fordert viel Energie aber v.a. Konzentration. Gab schon diverse Personen- und Materialschäden gegen Ende der Tour, aufgrund nachlassender Konzentration, fragt mal euren Trailscoutandi!!!


----------



## iTom (3. Oktober 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Der lässt sich auch sehr geil fahren!!!!! Ein absolutes Erlebnis, aber unterschätzt ihn nicht, fordert viel Energie aber v.a. Konzentration. Gab schon diverse Personen- und Materialschäden gegen Ende der Tour, aufgrund nachlassender Konzentration, fragt mal euren Trailscoutandi!!!



Er konnte sich bestimmt nicht mehr konzentrieren, weil es immer geheißen hat: letzte Ausfahrt zum Saumagen 10m rechts. Dabei hat er dann den Lenker verrissen


----------



## black soul (3. Oktober 2009)

> zum Saumagen



den brauchst du auch dringend. wir haben letzten sonntag die kpl. runde gefahren mit diversen 'indenwaldfallern' und materialschrott.
aber wohl einer der besten spots im PW


----------



## iTom (3. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> den brauchst du auch dringend. wir haben letzten sonntag die kpl. runde gefahren mit diversen 'indenwaldfallern' und materialschrott.
> aber wohl einer der besten spots im PW



Ist zwar technisch nicht anspruchsvoll, aber konditionell auf jeden Fall, sei es jetzt körperlich oder geistig. Mir gefällt die Runde auch. Linksherum wenn die Herbstsonne mitspielt Ist eine Augenweide, wenn die Sonnenstrahlen die Felsen anstrahlen und auf den Fotos kommt es auch gut.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> den brauchst du auch dringend. wir haben letzten sonntag die kpl. runde gefahren mit diversen 'indenwaldfallern' und materialschrott.
> aber wohl einer der besten spots im PW



Optimalerweise sollte es aber nur bergab gehen.


----------



## iTom (3. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Optimalerweise sollte es aber nur bergab gehen.



Würde ich nicht so sehen, nach einem runter sollte es auch mal ein rauf geben. Der DAX immer nur bergab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (4. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Optimalerweise sollte es aber nur bergab gehen.




das wär der hammer ! stell dir da vor 42 km flowig bergab.............


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Der lässt sich auch sehr geil fahren!!!!! Ein absolutes Erlebnis, aber unterschätzt ihn nicht, fordert viel Energie aber v.a. Konzentration. Gab schon diverse Personen- und Materialschäden gegen Ende der Tour, aufgrund nachlassender Konzentration, fragt mal euren Trailscoutandi!!!



*Erinnere mich nicht da dran....... sobald ich jedesmal wieder in RA bin holt´s mich immer wieder ein*

Kleiner Zusatz ich hoppel heute Mittag mal über meinen Privattrail .....so 3-4mal .Wer also Bock auf Trailspass hat und wenig Zeit usw.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich könnte 13:45 an der Kaserne sein. Hab aber nicht lang Zeit und müsste spätestend um 15:30 wieder am GBZ sein. Da kommt meine Bahn...


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm, ich könnte 13:45 an der Kaserne sein. Hab aber nicht lang Zeit und müsste spätestend um 15:30 wieder am GBZ sein. Da kommt meine Bahn...



Nix Kaserne mein Privattrail ist in Heidelsheim.....


----------



## Kadauz (4. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nix Kaserne mein Privattrail ist in Heidelsheim.....



Ok, dann hat sich das wohl erledigt.


----------



## cubelix (4. Oktober 2009)

Wahr gestern zum ersten mal in der Pfalz biken.

Also ich finde die Trails in der Pfalz 
Vor allem um an seiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen und mal in verblockterem Gelände unterwegs zu sein super.
Natürlich sind die Trails nicht vor der Haustür aber nicht ewig weit weg.
Könnte man öfter mal einbauen dort zu fahren.

Hat echt Laune gemacht bis auf die Wandersleut die vom Bus auf die Trails gefallen sind  brutal viele unterwegs gestern.

Olli Montag ist bestimmt ideal zum biken habe aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (4. Oktober 2009)

Wo warst du denn?

Ich war gestern um die Burg Trifes/Annweiler unterwegs, tolles Gelände mit Potenzial.


----------



## cubelix (4. Oktober 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn?
> 
> Ich war gestern um die Burg Trifes/Annweiler unterwegs, tolles Gelände mit Potenzial.



Wahr die Abschlußfahrt vom örtlichen Mtb-Verein

Neustadt Klausentalhütte Tour Rund um den Kalmit,Himmelsleiter etc.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> das wär der hammer ! stell dir da vor 42 km flowig bergab.............



Naja, wollte aber auch nicht vorher 42 flowig bergauf , achso ja die Ritter, shutteln sollte kein Problem sein!! *duckundweg*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Oktober 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Naja, wollte aber auch nicht vorher 42 flowig bergauf , achso ja die Ritter, shutteln sollte kein Problem sein!! *duckundweg*



Ich bin da leidenschaftslos. Du darfs mich auch gerne abschleppen. Ich bestell Dir unten dann auch ein Bier, bis Du kommst.


----------



## Reese23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Servus zusammen,

hab grad meinem Radio entnommen dass es am Mittwoch runde 27°C geben soll. Das schreit doch nach einer Feierabendrunde... 

Wer hat Lust und Zeit auf ne Ausfahrt am Mittwoch Nachmittag? 
Als Ort, denke ich, wird außer Bruchsal/Kaserne nicht allzu viel in Frage kommen da es ja jetzt doch schon recht früh dunkel wird was eine weitere Anfahrt nicht lohnen würde.

Ich könnt um 16:30 Uhr an der Kaserne sein.

So long...


----------



## burn23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das selbe hab ich heut auch gedacht, bin dabei


----------



## Kadauz (5. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei! Ich kann so 16:15 an der Kaserne sein. Später geht leider wegen Zugverbindung nicht.


----------



## Reese23 (5. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön Männer...  so ein Engagement lobe ich mir.


----------



## Curtado (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich war übers Wochende in Biberwier (Zugspitzarena) im Cube Hotel.
Super Trails aus dem aktuellen Mountain Bike Magazin, Tolles Wetter und ein ungewöhnliches Hotel.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reese23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sieht ja sehr schick aus... 

...in das Cube wollte ich vor paar Jahre mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte zum boarden, war dann aber leider ausgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (5. Oktober 2009)

So Mädels, hab meinen freien Tag sinnvoll genutzt! In der Pfalz wars heut schöööön ruhig! Und solang ich unterwegs war auch trocken!


----------



## Reese23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hast du deine Runde aufgezeichnet? Würd ich mir gerne mal anschauen.


----------



## cubelix (5. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So Mädels, hab meinen freien Tag sinnvoll genutzt! In der Pfalz wars heut schöööön ruhig! Und solang ich unterwegs war auch trocken!



Du Glückspilz am Sa. wahren da mehr Wanderer als Tische und Bänke


----------



## cubelix (5. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> sehr schön Männer...  so ein Engagement lobe ich mir.



Mittwoch passt!.

Mit oder ohne Licht?.

Gruß


----------



## Reese23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das wir noch keins brauchen werden und wenn doch, fahr ich hinten.


----------



## Kadauz (6. Oktober 2009)

Wir sollten mal eine genaue Uhrzeit ausmachen. Steht 16:30 Uhr. Oder geht auch 16:15 Uhr?


----------



## Reese23 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich komm frühestens um 16 Uhr in Waghäusel weg - ca. 20 min. fahrt und 10 min Bike und mich fertig machen...

16:30 Uhr wirds bei mir also schon werden.


----------



## votecoli (6. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Runde aufgezeichnet? Würd ich mir gerne mal anschauen.


 
War die hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11437.html

Aufzeichnung ist wie auch der Weg wirklich super! Hab allerdings mit Pausen zum knippsen fast 4 Std. und 850 hm stehen gehabt!
Aber nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Kadauz (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok, ich werd denk ich mit dem Auto kommen müssen. Kann man an der Kaserne "gut" parken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ok, ich werd denk ich mit dem Auto kommen müssen. Kann man an der Kaserne "gut" parken?



*neee zu viel Panzer unterwegs.....*


----------



## Reese23 (6. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ok, ich werd denk ich mit dem Auto kommen müssen. Kann man an der Kaserne "gut" parken?



klar... entweder parkst in der Seitenstraße rechts rein in der Kurve wenn hoch fährst oder direkt oben wo wir uns das letzte mal getroffen haben.


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> klar... entweder parkst in der Seitenstraße rechts rein in der Kurve wenn hoch fährst oder direkt oben wo wir uns das letzte mal getroffen haben.



Straße rechts rein dürfte das hier mit nem Zusatz stehen:





Anlieger frei oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## Reese23 (6. Oktober 2009)

mh... joa... werd da denke ich trotzdem parken.  Wenn meine Mühle weg ist kanns mir nur recht sein, die können ihn dann gleich behalten.


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> mh... joa... werd da denke ich trotzdem parken.  Wenn meine Mühle weg ist kanns mir nur recht sein, die können ihn dann gleich behalten.



Stelle es doch aufm GBZ-Parkplatz ab; sind mim Rad ca. 11Min bis zur Kaserne hoch, wenn man nicht übereilt hochfährt. Auf dem direkteren Weg (steile Hohlweg) sparst Du sogar noch etwas Zeit und die kalten Oberschenkel freuen sich

Vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen morgen. Bin etwas früher unterwegs. Zu erkennen bin ich am Fat Albert am Hinterrad


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mittwoch passt!.
> 
> Mit oder ohne Licht?.
> 
> Gruß



......bin auch da um 16.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2009)

War auch in der Nähe bin mal den Freeridetunnel abgefahren, allerdings aufm Chickenway 

Die Temperatur war heute zwar gut, aber die Trails waren verdammt "glatt". Teilweise waren in den Rinnen Buchecker, Eicheln, Tannenzapfen, etc. gelegen. Hat nicht so viel Spass gemacht Wir mal wieder Zeit, dass es ordentlich regnet, damit die Trail freigespült werden


----------



## cubelix (7. Oktober 2009)

War eine Schöne Runde 

Hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.

Die Bilder sind leider nicht so scharf


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> War auch in der Nähe bin mal den Freeridetunnel abgefahren, allerdings aufm Chickenway
> 
> Die Temperatur war heute zwar gut, aber die Trails waren verdammt "glatt". Teilweise waren in den Rinnen Buchecker, Eicheln, Tannenzapfen, etc. gelegen. Hat nicht so viel Spass gemacht Wir mal wieder Zeit, dass es ordentlich regnet, damit die Trail freigespült werden



*Och komm Tom das hop´s ich mit dem CC Bike runter.....
Ist knochentrocken der Boden wird Zeit für etwas Wasser.....*


----------



## Kadauz (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Bilder cubelix. Jetzt ist meine Freundin auch beruhigt und weiß mit wem ich mich an manchen Nachmittagen rumtreibe.


----------



## Reese23 (7. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder cubelix. Jetzt ist meine Freundin auch beruhigt und weiß mit wem ich mich an manchen Nachmittagen rumtreibe.



 ich schmeiß mich weg... die selbe Diskussion hatte ich auch schon. Das muss Liebe sein. 

Danke an cubelix...



cubelix schrieb:


> War eine Schöne Runde



Ich schließ mich an... hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Schade das es jetzt bald abwärts geht mit dem Wetter.


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schließ mich an... hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Schade das es jetzt bald abwärts geht mit dem Wetter.



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mich weg... die selbe Diskussion hatte ich auch schon. Das muss Liebe sein.



warum diskutieren?
"Schatz ich gehe Radfahren tschüss.." reicht eigentlich vollkommen


----------



## burn23 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, meine hatte auch schon mal gefragt wer das denn alles sei. 
Ich sagte ihr: Die sind alle brav und beißen net


----------



## votecoli (8. Oktober 2009)

Aacch MädelsScheeee warsss!

(ca.40km und ca 800hm)


----------



## Curtado (8. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
Ist was am Wochenende geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Oktober 2009)

Mach mit den kidis das hier: (wenns Wetter hält!)

http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/_download/2009_25er.jpg


----------



## Reese23 (8. Oktober 2009)

Freitag Nachmittag - Pfälzerwald
Sonntag - Eppingen (voraussichtlich zumindest)


----------



## cubelix (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Reese,Burn,Kaduz

Kleines Bild große Wirkung
Wenn wir mal Einkehren weiß ich schon wer meine Getränke zahlt.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sonntag - Eppingen (voraussichtlich zumindest)



*Denke mal Eppingen können wir aufgrund vom Wetter streichen......wird zu matschig sein.*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Denke mal Eppingen können wir aufgrund vom Wetter streichen......wird zu matschig sein.*


 
Du hast rechtSchade!
Wiewäre es mit ner kleinen Runde Homerun morgen wenns nicht regnet

Um 10:00 oder um 15:00?????
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit


----------



## Reese23 (10. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Denke mal Eppingen können wir aufgrund vom Wetter streichen......wird zu matschig sein.*



Seh ich auch so... 

Ich kann morgen wenn gefahren werden sollte erst mittags, aber verlasst euch nicht drauf, wir haben Besuch, das kann länger dauern.


----------



## votecoli (10. Oktober 2009)

Unser Plan is heut auch ins Wasser gefallen! Waren dann sechs Stunden im Sasch! Morgen werd ich erst mal das Wetter abwarten. Mir wär Vormittags aber lieber! (Mittags kommt der Chef wieder!?)


----------



## cubelix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte nur Mittags

So um 15:00-15:30 wenn des Wetter passt.

Wo währe den der Treffpunkt wenn noch jemand um die Zeit fahren moechte.


----------



## andi1969 (11. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Du hast rechtSchade!
> Wiewäre es mit ner kleinen Runde Homerun morgen wenns nicht regnet
> 
> Um 10:00 oder um 15:00?????
> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit



*MMmmmhhh(grübel) also ich werd so ca. um 14 Uhr auf ne Rund Enduro loß fahren..... großes Ehrenwort ich fahr heut ganz langsam  den Buggel nuff
Kann ja mal um 15 Uhr an der Kaserne warten.....jeh nach dem wie das Wetter bleibt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *MMmmmhhh(grübel) also ich werd so ca. um 14 Uhr auf ne Rund Enduro loß fahren..... großes Ehrenwort ich fahr heut ganz langsam  den Buggel nuff
> Kann ja mal um 15 Uhr an der Kaserne warten.....jeh nach dem wie das Wetter bleibt.*



Wird aber recht schön schmierig sein, nachdem es ja recht gut geregnet hat die letzten paar Tage.
Bei mir wirds heut höchstwahrscheinlich nix, bin mir 4 Rädern unterwegs:


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich könnte nur Mittags
> 
> So um 15:00-15:30 wenn des Wetter passt.
> 
> Wo währe den der Treffpunkt wenn noch jemand um die Zeit fahren moechte.


 

Ich fahr um ca.15:00 an der Kaserne vorbei, wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## burn23 (13. Oktober 2009)

Jemand Lust morgen auf ne Runde um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne?


----------



## cubelix (13. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen auf ne Runde um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne?



Jeeepppp

Müssten eigentlich noch mehr werden Trail Dive Andi und Andi1969 wollten eigentlich auch am Mi. fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Oktober 2009)

*Ahh immer der Gruppenzwang.....abber echt.
Werd da sein*


----------



## Reese23 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

morgen geht bei mir leider nicht. Oma feiert ihren 80er, da kann ich nicht weg bleiben.

@burn: komm wenn Zeit hast morgen mal bei mir in der Firma vorbei dann geb ich dir die Karte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (13. Oktober 2009)

Das schaut ja mal fein aus für morgen!

@Reese: Mach ich, komm so gegen 13.00 mal vorbei, bzw. wenn ich vom Zahnarzt komm


----------



## votecoli (13. Oktober 2009)

Heb auch mal die Hand für morgen


----------



## Kadauz (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie schafft ihr das alle so früh von der Arbeit zu kommen?


----------



## votecoli (14. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr das alle so früh von der Arbeit zu kommen?


 

Arbeiten? Was bis n du für einer?(Dug und weg)


----------



## harald2510 (14. Oktober 2009)

komme dazu, wenn es mir zeitlich reicht.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (14. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen auf ne Runde um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne?


 

OK. Der alte Sack ist auch dabei


----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2009)

*Na alle gut zuhause angekommen....schad das ich abbrechen mußte aber ich konnte sogar mit gezogener Bremse der Eichelberg hochfahren die Scheibe/ Beläge war/en sowas von verölt.*


----------



## iTom (14. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na alle gut zuhause angekommen....schad das ich abbrechen mußte aber ich konnte sogar mit gezogener Bremse der Eichelberg hochfahren die Scheibe/ Beläge war/en sowas von verölt.*



Lief Deine Bremse wohl wie geschmiert Was habt ihr den wieder angestellt, dass es soweit gekommen ist? Fading simuliert?


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2009)

Gestern war irgendwie FALLentinstag und AUSFALLtag! Erst der Trailscout und dann noch Harald! Hoffe beiden gehts genau wie ihren Schätzchen gut. Der Rest war noch bis kurz vor Sieben unterwegs (27km, 800hm). War noch schön! Wir haben dann spontan beschlossen Mittwochs zu unserem Männerabend zu ernennen!


----------



## Reese23 (15. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wir haben dann spontan beschlossen Mittwochs zu unserem Männerabend zu ernennen!



Find ich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2009)

@burn: Das müsste das Set für die Wartung sein:

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p1_Kit--Dust-Wiper-Forx--803-00-079-.html

Sollte für die einfache Überholung reichen!


----------



## Curtado (15. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wir haben dann spontan beschlossen Mittwochs zu unserem Männerabend zu ernennen!



Wenn nicht so früh wäre! Um 16.30 Uhr gehe ich gerade aus der Firma!


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wos Abends früh dunkler wird gehts bald eh nur noch mit (Sch)lampe! Da kann man über die Uhrzeit ja reden! So ein fester Zeitpunkt is halt einfach besser für den inneren Schweinehund!


----------



## burn23 (15. Oktober 2009)

@votecoli: 
Wenn die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind braucht man das Kit, dass du vorgeschlagen hast. Wenn die Gabel sifft braucht man doch dieses http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p13_Kit--Seal-Forx--803-00-078-.html ? Muss sagen die lassen sich ihr Gummi in Ringform ganz schön blechen. Aber immernoch besser als der Service von Toxoholics, wo man sich net sicher sein kann obs sauber gemacht ist. Mach meine Wartungen am Bike eh lieber selber, ich schraub halt gern rum (an Frau und Bike)


----------



## Kadauz (15. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich der Björn.  Der alte Schrauber...

Gibts schon irgendwas Neues wegen den Lampen?


----------



## burn23 (15. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt net, so langsam wirds eng mit der Sonne/ dem Licht


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> @votecoli:
> Wenn die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind braucht man das Kit, dass du vorgeschlagen hast. Wenn die Gabel sifft braucht man doch dieses http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p13_Kit--Seal-Forx--803-00-078-.html ? Muss sagen die lassen sich ihr Gummi in Ringform ganz schön blechen. Aber immernoch besser als der Service von Toxoholics, wo man sich net sicher sein kann obs sauber gemacht ist. Mach meine Wartungen am Bike eh lieber selber, ich schraub halt gern rum (an Frau und Bike)


 
Hhm, also ich hab mol die Anleitungen durchstöbert. In dem Kit von mir sind die Abstreifer, Schaumstoffringe und kleine Dichtringe für die unteren Schrauben. Eigentlich genau das was man für die kleine Wartung braucht. Bei deinem Kit (Kartuschen-Kit) sind die Teile ned drin, dafür aber viele Dichtringe um die Kartuschen zu warten. Da laß ich aber die Finger von (talas).
Was meinst du?


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=itkkup

"Entwurf mit Konfigurator öffnen"


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=itkkup
> 
> "Entwurf mit Konfigurator öffnen"



Für den Winter brauchst Du doch n Langarm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Für den Winter brauchst Du doch n Langarm


 

Warmduscher


----------



## cubelix (15. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na alle gut zuhause angekommen....schad das ich abbrechen mußte aber ich konnte sogar mit gezogener Bremse der Eichelberg hochfahren die Scheibe/ Beläge war/en sowas von verölt.*



Ja gut angekommen

Habe schon gedacht das da was Faul sein muß wahrst einfach Sau schnell den Buckel runter.


----------



## cubelix (15. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Für den Winter brauchst Du doch n Langarm



Wo er recht hat hat er recht

Hat mit Warm Kalt oder gar nicht Duscher nix zu tun


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2009)

Falls das Wetter halten sollte morgen Nachmittag, werde ich mich mal wieder aufm E-/M-Berg "vergnügen". Vielleicht sehe ich ja den einen oder anderen 
Werde von der GBZ-Haltestelle aus starten. Falls sich jemand einklinken möchte PN an mich.


----------



## powderliner (16. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=itkkup
> 
> "Entwurf mit Konfigurator öffnen"




Servus Bruchsaler ich erlaube mir mal zu schreiben in eurem Thema da ich morgen mit 2 von euch unterwegs bin.
wollt ihr wirklich was von owayo? Wir haben da unsere trikots von der Firmen Radsportgruppe bestellt und ich find sie qualitativ absolut bescheiden von dem verbauten Polster in der Hose fange ich erst garnicht an.
Schau doch mal lieber bei bobshop in deren Konfig tool für vereinstrikots.

@burn & Reese
sehen uns morgen


----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> @burn & Reese
> sehen uns morgen




jupp... wenn ich mein Hobel geflickt hab. So ne Schei$e, dreimall Platt bei zweimal biken, geiler Schnitt.  Komischerweise nur Schleicher und ich weiß bis jetzt nicht warum. 

Wieviel Bar Luft fahrt Ihr den bei euch? Hab noch die Nobbys 2,25" dran.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (16. Oktober 2009)

liegt das felgenband richtig? evtl Späne von den Speichenlöchern in der Felge? Steckt was im Mantel?
denke so um die 2bar sollten passen bei dir, wobei deine felgen ja nicht die breitesten sind wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung habe also lieber mal 2.2 draufmachen.


----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2009)

alles schon gecheckt... sogar neues Felgenband reingemacht. Es war jetzt zweimal vorne und einmal hinten.

Vom Druck her liege ich auch in dem Bereich um die 2,2 Bar. 

Werd mich heute Mittag mal dran machen alles nochmal genau anzuschauen, wollt eh noch bisschen Kettenpflege betrieben.


----------



## powderliner (16. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub du brauchst mehr druck die xm317 Felge hat 17mm (ETRTO 559-17) was ein bisschen wenig für die 2,25er nobbys ist.
Aber wenn du morgen platten hast ist das halb so schlimm dann komm ich zu mehr pausen... ;-)


----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2009)

hehe... ich hoffs zwar nicht weil ich flicken wärend der Fahrt hasse wie die Pest aber wir sind ja auch nicht zum Spaß dort unterwegs. 

Als ich letzte Woche mit Burn oben war hat der mich ganz schön platt gefahren... ich bin mit leerem Magen direkt vom Büro gestartet und er hat ne "spagettibefeuerte" Vorbereitung an dem Tag hinter sich, ich kann dir sagen, das war Teilweise kein Spaß mehr wenn ich da nur an die Anfahrt zum Felsenmeer denke.


----------



## Kadauz (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann, jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Bin erkältet.  Wollt eigentich heute mittag fahren aber...


----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei der Arscheskälte...


----------



## iTom (16. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> jupp... wenn ich mein Hobel geflickt hab. So ne Schei$e, dreimall Platt bei zweimal biken, geiler Schnitt.  Komischerweise nur Schleicher und ich weiß bis jetzt nicht warum.
> 
> Wieviel Bar Luft fahrt Ihr den bei euch? Hab noch die Nobbys 2,25" dran.
> 
> Grüße



Probier mal einen andern Schlauch. Latex! Du mußt zwar vor jeder Ausfahrt wieder Luft reinpumpen, aber ansonsten recht plattfußfeindlich. Hatte mir bis jetzt nur 2x nacheinander "nur" einen Snakebite eingefahren, ansonsten keinen Platten.
Ich bin mit meinem Nobby auch öfters unter 2 Bar gefahren. Weiß jetzt allerdings nicht auswendig welche Felgen von mavic ich aufm HT fahre. Hat auf jeden Fall gut funktioniert. Nur ist der Nobby recht plattfußfreundlich...Aber ein guter Allrounder.


----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke Tom für die Info... werd ich mal antesten.

Im Grunde wollte ich ja in Kürze auf die Fat Albert 2,4" SnakeSkin umsteigen, mit denen solls ja bedeutend besser sein. Allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen ob die zur Felge passen wegen der Breite.

------------------------------
EDIT:

Hab grad mal bei Mavic die Details zur Felge rausgezogen... das wird nix werden mit den 2,4" FatAlbert

ETRTO compatible size: 559 x 17
Recommended nipple length: 12 mm
Recommended rim tape: 559 x 18 x 0.6
*Recommended tire widths: 1.50 to 2.30*
Valve hole diameter: 8.5 mm, supplied with valve adapter


----------



## Curtado (16. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Im Grunde wollte ich ja in Kürze auf die Fat Albert 2,4" SnakeSkin umsteigen, mit denen solls ja bedeutend besser sein. Allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen ob die zur Felge passen wegen der Breite.


Ich hab an meinem Rize 2,3" Vredestein drauf und das ist schon extrem grenzwertig! Wenn es richtig matschig ist streift der Umwerfer den ganzen Dreck vom Reifen in die Kurbel rein.
Also bleib lieber bei 2,25"


----------



## cubelix (16. Oktober 2009)

Dann Wünsche ich euch  drei mal viel Spaß Morgen in der Pfalz

Hoffe mal Petrus lässt euch nicht absaufen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hab an meinem Rize 2,3" Vredestein drauf und das ist schon extrem grenzwertig! Wenn es richtig matschig ist streift der Umwerfer den ganzen Dreck vom Reifen in die Kurbel rein.
> Also bleib lieber bei 2,25"



OK, danke für den Tipp. Die Erfahrung spar ich mir gerne...



cubelix schrieb:


> Dann Wünsche ich euch  drei mal viel Spaß Morgen in der Pfalz
> 
> Hoffe mal Petrus lässt euch nicht absaufen



Danke dir... wenns anfängt so übel zu regnen wie heute teilweise sind wir Eiszapfen glaub ich.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dann Wünsche ich euch  drei mal viel Spaß Morgen in der Pfalz
> 
> Hoffe mal Petrus lässt euch nicht absaufen
> 
> Gruß



*Boa bei dem Wetter heut  mutig mutig Mädels *


----------



## cubelix (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wollte mal nachfragen wer Morgen vor hat sich Einzusauen wenn es nicht gerade regnet.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wollte mal nachfragen wer Morgen vor hat sich Einzusauen wenn es nicht gerade regnet.



* ich warscheinlich*


----------



## Reese23 (17. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Boa bei dem Wetter heut  mutig mutig Mädels *



So, wieder daheim... war wie immer super. Wetter hat gepasst und Dreck hat sich auch in Grenzen gehalten. Pfalz rockt einfach... 

So long...


----------



## iTom (17. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * ich warscheinlich*



Unn wonn? I muß a mol guckae. Hab ae bissl Leischtungsdefizid unn muss ae bissl longsom drepplae


----------



## cubelix (17. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * ich warscheinlich*



Dann sind wir schon zu zweit

Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt währen jetzt noch nötig.

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat sich Einzusauen.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zu zweit
> 
> Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt währen jetzt noch nötig.
> 
> Wenn noch jemand Lust hat sich Einzusauen.



*Tja das ist ne guter Frage wie währe es mal mit Wattkopf-Kreuzelsberg -Totermann in Ettlingen???? Oder halt wieder am Eichelberg....*


----------



## votecoli (17. Oktober 2009)

Oooccch! Immer wenn ich keine Zeit hab die schönsten Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (17. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Tja das ist ne guter Frage wie währe es mal mit Wattkopf-Kreuzelsberg -Totermann in Ettlingen???? Oder halt wieder am Eichelberg....*



Sag mal ne Uhrzeit an... vieleicht bin ich dabei wenns passt.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sag mal ne Uhrzeit an... vieleicht bin ich dabei wenns passt.



*Pffff (grübel) ähm so um 11 Uhr Treffpunkt GBZ Parkplatz, dann sind wir um 11.30 in Ettlingen .......*


----------



## burn23 (18. Oktober 2009)

Oh manno, wollt da auch mit, kann aber net 

Da hat der Olli schon recht, immer wenn wir net können, dann kommen die schönen Touren


----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

mh, hört sich verlockend an...

Wie lang ist die Runde bzw. wie lang würden wir unterwegs sein etwa?


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> mh, hört sich verlockend an...
> 
> Wie lang ist die Runde bzw. wie lang würden wir unterwegs sein etwa?



*Oh je  mind. 4 Stunden......und ca.40km so wie´s ich noch im Kopf habe*


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2009)

Ab Ettlingen sind es etwa 25km und 2-2,5h je nachdem wie man genau fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Oh je  mind. 4 Stunden......und ca.40km so wie´s ich noch im Kopf habe*



 ...dann werd ich wohl passen, ich hab noch dicke Beine von gestern... will euch ja nicht aufhalten.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ab Ettlingen sind es etwa 25km und 2-2,5h je nachdem wie man genau fährt.



Wattkopf -Ettlinger- Linie -Toter Mann -Graf Rena und wieder Wattkopf......mit Pausen


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...dann werd ich wohl passen, ich hab noch dicke Beine von gestern... will euch ja nicht aufhalten.



*Bisher hatt noch niemand zugesagt Reese......*


----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

Bist dir sicher???



cubelix schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zu zweit


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wattkopf -Ettlinger- Linie -Toter Mann -Graf Rena und wieder Wattkopf......mit Pausen



Nur mit einmal Wattkopf auf dem Hinweg. Mit zweimal Wattkopf kommt man schon eher auf 3h.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bist dir sicher???



*Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine devinitife Meldung......erst wenn ich lesen da um die Uhrzeit bin ich da.....das zählt für mich.*


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur mit einmal Wattkopf auf dem Hinweg. Mit zweimal Wattkopf kommt man schon eher auf 3h.



Ok


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

*Bin um 11.30 am GBZ Parkplatz zum Eichelberg rocken ......da wegen geringem Interesse Ettlingen falch fällt.*


----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wirds heute leider nichts... Cheffin hat mich grad verplant.  Sowas kann ich leiden Sonntags.


----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

Un, wie wars heut am Eichelberg? Hat zufällig jemand Gps Daten für die Ettlinger Tour wie vorher beschrieben? Muß doch meinen freien Montag füllen!

P.S.: Mittwoch solls schön werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un, wie wars heut am Eichelberg? Hat zufällig jemand Gps Daten für die Ettlinger Tour wie vorher beschrieben? Muß doch meinen freien Montag füllen!
> 
> P.S.: Mittwoch solls schön werden!



Ich war heute auch ein wenig aufm Eichelberg unterwegs, vorm Andi allerdings. Ich fand es ziemlich schmierig Bin heute mehr denn je die steilen Trails heruntergelaufen 
Bis Mittwoch dürften die Trails wieder um einiges besser zu fahren sein.


----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch ein wenig aufm Eichelberg unterwegs, vorm Andi allerdings. Ich fand es ziemlich schmierig Bin heute mehr denn je die steilen Trails heruntergelaufen
> Bis Mittwoch dürften die Trails wieder um einiges besser zu fahren sein.


 

Ja denk ich mir!Von "zu trocken" gleich zu "zu schmierig"!
Biste Mittwoch dabei? Wär schön dich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## burn23 (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> P.S.: Mittwoch solls schön werden!



Gut zu wissen  und wenns klappt, dann haben wir nächste Woche, rechtzeitig nach der Zeitumstellung, unsere Lampen


----------



## iTom (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja denk ich mir!Von "zu trocken" gleich zu "zu schmierig"!
> Biste Mittwoch dabei? Wär schön dich mal wieder zu sehen



Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob es klappt. Werde ich wohl erst Die Abend wissen.


----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen  und wenns klappt, dann haben wir nächste Woche, rechtzeitig nach der Zeitumstellung, unsere Lampen


 
Aha gibts was neues?
Haste das mit den Fox Teilen nochmal eroiert?
treffen wir uns am Mittwoch wieder 16.30 Uhr? Nach der Vorhersage gerade gibts 17 Grad und Sonne.....!
Alle die was ordentliches arbeiten können doch einfach ein bisschen später dazukommen!?


----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob es klappt. Werde ich wohl erst Die Abend wissen.


 

Gricht der Kloi Zeh oder isch dei Fra zeitich!!???


----------



## cubelix (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un, wie wars heut am Eichelberg? Hat zufällig jemand Gps Daten für die Ettlinger Tour wie vorher beschrieben? Muß doch meinen freien Montag füllen!
> 
> P.S.: Mittwoch solls schön werden!



Also da habe ich mal kurz nicht reingeschaut und den Start heute fast verpennt

Die Bedingungen wahren eigentlich besser wie gedacht wo es ja FR.auf SA. reichlich geregnet hat.
Aber wenn das Profil sich mal zugesetzt hat ist der übergang von Grip zu Slide irgendwie Fliesend
War am Bermudadreieck schön Spaßig


----------



## burn23 (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aha gibts was neues?
> Haste das mit den Fox Teilen nochmal eroiert?
> treffen wir uns am Mittwoch wieder 16.30 Uhr? Nach der Vorhersage gerade gibts 17 Grad und Sonne.....!
> Alle die was ordentliches arbeiten können doch einfach ein bisschen später dazukommen!?



Ja, deal extreme hat mir ne mail geschickt, dass die Dinger in etwa 7-10 Tagen bei mir eintrudeln.

 Sorry hatte leider keine Zeit und Muse , werd ich aber noch machen. Dein Öl hab ich aber schon abgefüllt, kriegste am Mittwoch 

 Ja super, ist gebongt für Mittwoch halb fünf


----------



## wookie (18. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja, deal extreme hat mir ne mail geschickt, dass die Dinger in etwa 7-10 Tagen bei mir eintrudeln.



hast du dir ne SSC P7 Bike Lampe bestellt? Ich hatte für eine Freundin auch die lampe bestellt und auch von DX gesagt bekommen das es so lange dauern würde.

- Am Ende mussten wir ich 5 Wochen warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hast du dir ne SSC P7 Bike Lampe bestellt? Ich hatte für eine Freundin auch die lampe bestellt und auch von DX gesagt bekommen das es so lange dauern würde.
> 
> - Am Ende mussten wir ich 5 Wochen warten


 

Na dann wirds ja gerade recht für untern Weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch ein wenig aufm Eichelberg unterwegs, vorm Andi allerdings. Ich fand es ziemlich schmierig Bin heute mehr denn je die steilen Trails heruntergelaufen
> Bis Mittwoch dürften die Trails wieder um einiges besser zu fahren sein.



*Wie Du läufst...ist Downhilllaufen ein neuer Trend Tom war zwar etwas schmotzig aber runter wars fahrbar.*


----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wie Du läufst...ist Downhilllaufen ein neuer Trend Tom war zwar etwas schmotzig aber runter wars fahrbar.*


 
Ha, Downhilllaufen....find ich geil!!!
Hey Andi! Haste morgen früh Zeit....?


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ha, Downhilllaufen....find ich geil!!!
> Hey Andi! Haste morgen früh Zeit....?



*Schatzi ich arbeite seit Donnerstag wieder......*


----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schatzi ich arbeite seit Donnerstag wieder......*


 

Naja, trotzdem freu ich mich aber für dich!!
Kannste am Mittwoch mit dabei sein?


----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

Bin Mittwoch wieder mit am Start... 


Mal kurz Oftopic: 

Ich hab heute Nachmittag mein Bike vom Sandstein aus der Pfalz befreit, als ich hinten bremsen wollte, war absolut kein Druck da und konnte den Bremsgriff bis Anschlag durchziehen. Als ich mich nach dem putzen ans Entlüften machen wollte war wieder Druck da... hat einer Ahnung woher sowas kommt???

Fahre die Avid Elixir R.

Grüße an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch wieder mit am Start...
> 
> 
> Mal kurz Oftopic:
> ...


 

Hattest dein Hinterrad ausgebaut?


----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> War am Bermudadreieck schön Spaßig



*Oh ja das hätte nen klassischen Auffahr Unfall gegeben....noch so als Tipp an alle die steile Rampe im Bermuda Dreieck meiden,Schmierseife ist Dreck dagegen*


----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hattest dein Hinterrad ausgebaut?



Nein, gestern abgestellt mit Druck - heute in die Hand genommen ohne Druck.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Oktober 2009)

Vermute, Du hast den Rad liegen gehabt oder auf den Kopf gestellt. Das Öl ist dabei in den Ausgleichsbehälter gelaufen.

Nachdem Du Dein Rad wieder richtigrum hingestellt hast, ist das Öl wieder da hingelaufen, wo es hingehört.

Kommt bei mir auch gelegentlich vor.


----------



## Kadauz (18. Oktober 2009)

Hattest des Rad irgendwie aufm Kopf oder so? Vielleicht iss bissl Luft vom Ausgleichsbehälter ins System, und danach wieder raus?

edit: zu langsam


----------



## cubelix (18. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Nein, gestern abgestellt mit Druck - heute in die Hand genommen ohne Druck.



Sehr Mysteriös


----------



## iTom (18. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Vermute, Du hast den Rad liegen gehabt oder auf den Kopf gestellt. Das Öl ist dabei in den Ausgleichsbehälter gelaufen.
> 
> Nachdem Du Dein Rad wieder richtigrum hingestellt hast, ist das Öl wieder da hingelaufen, wo es hingehört.
> 
> Kommt bei mir auch gelegentlich vor.



 Wie bei Dir kommt das auch gelegentlich vor Wenn Du nen Kopfstand machst, haste keinen Druck mehr? Was sagt denn Deine Frau dazu


----------



## Reese23 (18. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Vermute, Du hast den Rad liegen gehabt oder auf den Kopf gestellt. Das Öl ist dabei in den Ausgleichsbehälter gelaufen.
> 
> Nachdem Du Dein Rad wieder richtigrum hingestellt hast, ist das Öl wieder da hingelaufen, wo es hingehört.
> 
> Kommt bei mir auch gelegentlich vor.



Ich hatte es im Auto liegen, zwar nicht länger als sonst aber das klingt nach ner plausiblen Lösung... ich werds mal im Auge behalten.

DANKE


----------



## burn23 (19. Oktober 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hast du dir ne SSC P7 Bike Lampe bestellt? Ich hatte für eine Freundin auch die lampe bestellt und auch von DX gesagt bekommen das es so lange dauern würde.
> 
> - Am Ende mussten wir ich 5 Wochen warten



Ohje ohje, hoffentlich wird das net genauso...


----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem freu ich mich aber für dich!!
> Kannste am Mittwoch mit dabei sein?



*Danke Mausi ......nee wird nix bin um die Zit noch unterwegs im Ländle......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Danke Mausi ......nee wird nix bin um die Zit noch unterwegs im Ländle......*


 

Wer kann den überhaupt um 16.30 Uhr?? Sollen wie einfach noch nen späteren Zeitpunkt für die anderen machen??


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (20. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wer kann den überhaupt um 16.30 Uhr?? Sollen wie einfach noch nen späteren Zeitpunkt für die anderen machen??


 
Also ich wäre um 16:30 dabei
Klinke mich um 18:30 aus, muß anschließend zum Elternabend


----------



## burn23 (20. Oktober 2009)

Mir is wurscht wann, kann zu jeder Zeit


----------



## Stegi... (20. Oktober 2009)

Elternabend im Paulusheim,
wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (20. Oktober 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Elternabend im Paulusheim,
> wenn ich fragen darf?


 
Joop....


----------



## Stegi... (20. Oktober 2009)

Wusste ich es doch =)
Meine Schwester hat heute auch Elternabend ...
Sie ist aber in der 11...glaube ich


----------



## votecoli (20. Oktober 2009)

So, ich halt mal fest:
Morgen 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne
burn, Trail-Diver, Ich, .......

Wasn mit dem Rest? Wollt ihr später dazukommen? Geb gern meine Handynummer per PN zwecks treffen!


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, ich halt mal fest:
> Morgen 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne
> burn, Trail-Diver, Ich, .......
> 
> Wasn mit dem Rest? Wollt ihr später dazukommen? Geb gern meine Handynummer per PN zwecks treffen!



*......ich schaffs nicht vor 18 Uhr Olli also an mich nicht denken.....*


----------



## Reese23 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme mit burn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (20. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, ich halt mal fest:
> Morgen 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne
> burn, Trail-Diver, Ich, .......
> 
> Wasn mit dem Rest? Wollt ihr später dazukommen? Geb gern meine Handynummer per PN zwecks treffen!



*Bin auch Anwesend.*


----------



## iTom (20. Oktober 2009)

Und ich versuche es. Der Wille ist da, nur die Zeit wird es zeigen


----------



## votecoli (22. Oktober 2009)

Schee wars wieder, Mädels!
Für Montag müüsen wir mal schauen was anliegt! Trail-Dive Andi hat mal Ettlinger Linie vorgeschlagen! Am Mittwoch machen wir dann unseren ersten Night Ride mit oder ohne Lampen!?


----------



## Reese23 (22. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Night Ride mit oder ohne Lampen!?



...ich fahr dann mal definitiv in der Mitte...


----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schee wars wieder, Mädels!
> Für Montag müüsen wir mal schauen was anliegt! Trail-Dive Andi hat mal Ettlinger Linie vorgeschlagen! Am Mittwoch machen wir dann unseren ersten Night Ride mit oder ohne Lampen!?



*Hä Montag*


----------



## votecoli (22. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hä Montag*


 

Ja Schatzi, für alle Icharbeitkurzbinscheißlehreroderhaltkeinbock Pussis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja Schatzi, für alle Icharbeitkurzbinscheißlehreroderhaltkeinbock Pussis!



*Dankeichbinseit4UhraufdenBeinenundnuramfahrenbisum17Uhr.......habnicht  einenMeterdieWochegefahrenSaubärelendiger*


----------



## votecoli (22. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Dankeichbinseit4UhraufdenBeinenundnuramfahrenbisum17Uhr.......habnicht einenMeterdieWochegefahrenSaubärelendiger*


 
Na dann wirds ja Zeit.......!(Was genau treibst de denn jetzt?)


----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na dann wirds ja Zeit.......!(Was genau treibst de denn jetzt?)



*Zeitarbeitabenteuerreisen........wirbuchesiefluchen fahrarbeitsunwilligemitarbeiterzur arbeitundwiederheim*


----------



## votecoli (22. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Zeitarbeitabenteuerreisen........wirbuchesiefluchen fahrarbeitsunwilligemitarbeiterzur arbeitundwiederheim*


 

Aha, bezahltes indergegendrumfahre...zzzzz. Nee, da beneid ich dich nicht! Trail-diver hat am Montag frei und wenn das Wetter hält wollen wir ne Tour machen!


----------



## cubelix (22. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Zeitarbeitabenteuerreisen........wirbuchesiefluchen fahrarbeitsunwilligemitarbeiterzur arbeitundwiederheim*



Da bin ich aber gar nett neidisch 

den ganzen Tag on the Road   bei dem Verkehr  

da bist Abends auch bedient.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber gar nett neidisch
> 
> den ganzen Tag on the Road   bei dem Verkehr
> 
> da bist Abends auch bedient.



*.....macht aber spass auch bei dem Verkehr aber fertig bin ich abends zeitweise mit Gehirnaussetzern*


----------



## votecoli (23. Oktober 2009)

Also wie immer.......


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also wie immer.......



 *stimmt*


----------



## Reese23 (23. Oktober 2009)

Abend zusammen,

steht bei euch morgen oder am Sonntag was an, ist wer unterwegs oder hat was geplant? Meine Ballonfahrt fällt morgen leider wegen schlechtem Wetter falch, daher wäre kurzfristig Zeit zum biken geworden... gerne aber auch am Sonntag.

Grüße
Reese


----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> steht bei euch morgen oder am Sonntag was an, ist wer unterwegs oder hat was geplant? Meine Ballonfahrt fällt morgen leider wegen schlechtem Wetter falch, daher wäre kurzfristig Zeit zum biken geworden... gerne aber auch am Sonntag.
> 
> ...



*Gut am Sonntag könnte man ja die Wattkopf Rundreise nachholen ..... bei entspechendem Interesse*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Gut am Sonntag könnte man ja die Wattkopf Rundreise nachholen ..... bei entspechendem Interesse*


 
Ich hätt Interesse!


----------



## burn23 (24. Oktober 2009)

Lust hätt ich auch, Zeit aber leider net....


----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich auch, Zeit aber leider net....


 

Ha, des gibts doch ned.....!!!


----------



## burn23 (24. Oktober 2009)

Doch so isses 
Die Welt ist so gemein


----------



## cubelix (24. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich auch, Zeit aber leider net....



Ja bei mir genauso

Außer wir Starten um 7:00 ( Uhr wird ja umgestellt) und sind um 11:30 wieder da.


----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2009)

Mmmhh, was geht jetzt morgen??? Größere Tour oder Eichel-und Michaelsberg rocken?


----------



## iTom (24. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mmmhh, was geht jetzt morgen??? Größere Tour oder Eichel-und Michaelsberg rocken?



Sofern mein Nachwuchs nicht dazwischenfunkt werde ich mich um das Zweitere kümmern Wird dann allerdings so gegen 9Uhr - 9.15Uhr sein ab GBZ.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mmmhh, was geht jetzt morgen??? Größere Tour oder Eichel-und Michaelsberg rocken?



Na Wattkopf oder Olli.....11 Uhr Treffpunkt.


----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2009)

ok! Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ok! Wo?



Ich komm zu Dir......vors Haus.


----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2009)

Ok Schatzi


----------



## votecoli (24. Oktober 2009)

Kommt sonst keiner mit????


----------



## Reese23 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mitkommen... 11 Uhr ist auch passend, müsste ich nur noch wissen wo wir uns treffen.

Hoffe Ihr zwei drückt nicht so aufs Tempo, war heute schon ne längere Runde mit dem Rennrad mal wieder untwegs...


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Blick aus dem Fenster verheißt nix Gutes! Wenns so bleibt wart ich eher den Nachmittag ab und dreh hier ne Runde! (Ettlingen soll irgendwie nicht sein!)


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Wetterfrosch meint es wird erst heut Mittag besser!

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...Bruchsal/md5/e0d5618dcb1f96da34e6f2c3fbc563b3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2009)

*Kachelmannwetter und Regenradar zeigen das es besser wird......ab 8 Uhr Sonne und Wolken ,keinen Regen mehr erst ab 16 Uhr Sonnenschein.
So bissel nass von unten schadet nicht ......*


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok, ich hab hier auf jedenfall eher die Wolken abgekriegt....


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen... 11 Uhr ist auch passend, müsste ich nur noch wissen wo wir uns treffen.
> 
> Hoffe Ihr zwei drückt nicht so aufs Tempo, war heute schon ne längere Runde mit dem Rennrad mal wieder untwegs...


 
Haaha, aufs Tempo drücken: Ich! Hahaa! Ich krieg ja Krämpfe vom lachen!!


----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab hier auf jedenfall eher die Wolken abgekriegt....



Ja wetter.DE is bull$hit der einzige der das Wetter richtig trifft ist Kachelmann.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen... 11 Uhr ist auch passend, müsste ich nur noch wissen wo wir uns treffen.
> 
> Hoffe Ihr zwei drückt nicht so aufs Tempo, war heute schon ne längere Runde mit dem Rennrad mal wieder untwegs...



10.45 an der Shelltankstelle in Heidelsheim


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2009)

Aktueller Wetterbericht vor Ort: Der Regen ist durch und es wird immer heller.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aktueller Wetterbericht vor Ort: Der Regen ist durch und es wird immer heller.



*Danke...so und nun nimmscht en packe Handtücher und trockensch den Wattkop noch ab ...danke wennd schon grad drause bisch*


----------



## Reese23 (25. Oktober 2009)

So ihr Freunde des gepflegten Bergabsports... ich mach mich in 10 min auf den Weg richtung Shell/Heildelsheim, hoffe das ist auch die Tanke die ich kenne.


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2009)

Aaaccch schee wars, merci an Andi! Meine Kette hat irgendwie den Geist aufgegeben!! Kann mich gar ned erinnern irgendwo hängengeblieben zu sein!


----------



## Reese23 (25. Oktober 2009)

jo, geile Runde... waren aber auch ganz schön lange unterwegs.

Hier mein Mitbringsel von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (25. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aaaccch schee wars, merci an Andi! Meine Kette hat irgendwie den Geist aufgegeben!! Kann mich gar ned erinnern irgendwo hängengeblieben zu sein!



Das Freud mich für euch
By de way Andi hat mir auch am letzten So. bei einem tech. defekt
geholfen sonst hätte ich schön geschoben   grazie


----------



## cubelix (25. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> jo, geile Runde... waren aber auch ganz schön lange unterwegs.
> 
> Hier mein Mitbringsel von heute:


Da findet auch Mann Protektoren gar nicht mehr so UNCOOL. 
Wie haste das vollbracht


----------



## Reese23 (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ging (wie immer) recht schnell... durch den Regen und das viele Laub ist mir an einer steilen Stelle total das Vorderrad weg und als es einen Meter weiter wieder Griff hatte wars schon zuspät... war übels glatt auf den Steinen und Wurzeln.


----------



## cubelix (25. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Naja, ging (wie immer) recht schnell... durch den Regen und das viele Laub ist mir an einer steilen Stelle total das Vorderrad weg und als es einen Meter weiter wieder Griff hatte wars schon zuspät... war übels glatt auf den Steinen und Wurzeln.




Da wünsche ich Dir mal jute Besserung und hoffe bist am Mi.
wieder am Start.


----------



## Reese23 (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir. Ist ja keine große Sache... mal wieder Glück gehabt. Denke ein paar Flatbars wären jetzt bei dem Wetter mal angebracht, mit denen wäre denke ich nix passiert...


----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2009)

*Der Rest der Bilder ist im Album unter Waddkop*

*Nene war ganz schön rutschig auf den Steinchen und Wurzelchen.......aber Fun hat gemacht und der Silberfischi hat die Wattkopf Weihen erhalten*


----------



## cubelix (25. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Der Rest der Bilder ist im Album unter Waddkop*
> 
> *Nene war ganz schön rutschig auf den Steinchen und Wurzelchen.......aber Fun hat gemacht und der Silberfischi hat die Wattkopf Weihen erhalten*



Sehr schön Sehr schön
Der Herr in der Mitte hat es wohl mit dem Leicht macht schnell zu ernst genommen


----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja war schööön rutschig! Wer morgen früh noch nix vorhat....!


----------



## burn23 (25. Oktober 2009)

@Votecoli: Ich kann morgen net, muss schaffe. Wünsch dir/euch viel Spaß morgen!

Gruß Burn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (25. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sehr schön Sehr schön
> Der Herr in der Mitte hat es wohl mit dem Leicht macht schnell zu ernst genommen



zum Toten Mann gibt es weitere Infos. Einfach weiter nach unten scrollen


----------



## Reese23 (26. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir einer von euch hübschen gute Flatbars empfehlen???


----------



## burn23 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie wär´s mit der:



Schön griffig und lecker


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch hübschen gute Flatbars empfehlen???


 

NC-17 Sudpin III
Leicht, Stark, Schön

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...I_Pedale_S-Pro_mit_Praezisionslager_-_schwarz


----------



## Reese23 (26. Oktober 2009)

Joa, die gefallen sehr... so ne flache Ausführung hatte ich auch gesucht. DANKE


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2009)

So ich werd jetzt mal den Mittwoch zusammenfassen:

Am Vormittag bzw. in den Mittag hinein haben Trail-Diver und ich eine Tour ins Zabergäu geplant. Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Am Abend würden wir dann wieder um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne zu einem "In die Nacht hinein Nightride" starten. Andi, Andi und ich sind mit Lampen ausgestattet und können auch noch zwei mitbringen! Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab heut erfahren, dass ich mit unseren Häschen zum Tierarzt am Mittwoch um halb fünf muss


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hab heut erfahren, dass ich mit unseren Häschen zum Tierarzt am Mittwoch um halb fünf muss


 
Mach einfach Hasenbraten....!


----------



## iTom (26. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So ich werd jetzt mal den Mittwoch zusammenfassen:
> 
> Am Vormittag bzw. in den Mittag hinein haben Trail-Diver und ich eine Tour ins Zabergäu geplant. Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Am Abend würden wir dann wieder um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne zu einem "In die Nacht hinein Nightride" starten. Andi, Andi und ich sind mit Lampen ausgestattet und können auch noch zwei mitbringen! Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?



Sind die Lampen etwa schon gekommen? Ansonsten werde ich mir den Mittwoch mal reservieren


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So ich werd jetzt mal den Mittwoch zusammenfassen:
> 
> Am Vormittag bzw. in den Mittag hinein haben Trail-Diver und ich eine Tour ins Zabergäu geplant. Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Am Abend würden wir dann wieder um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne zu einem "In die Nacht hinein Nightride" starten. Andi, Andi und ich sind mit Lampen ausgestattet und können auch noch zwei mitbringen! Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?



*.....nene vor 17 Uhr bin ich nicht mal in der Nähe vom Eichelberg.....ohne mich wieder sorry Jungs*


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Sind die Lampen etwa schon gekommen? Ansonsten werde ich mir den Mittwoch mal reservieren


 
Nee die neuen Lampen sind noch ned da. Haben aber altbestände


----------



## cubelix (26. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch hübschen gute Flatbars empfehlen???



Hallo Reese 

Hier noch ein günstigeres Pedal leistet bisher am Fritzz sehr gute Dienste http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/-Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html

Vergiss aber nicht die geeeigneten Schuhe dazu macht nochmals richtig was aus.


----------



## cubelix (26. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So ich werd jetzt mal den Mittwoch zusammenfassen:
> 
> Am Vormittag bzw. in den Mittag hinein haben Trail-Diver und ich eine Tour ins Zabergäu geplant. Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Am Abend würden wir dann wieder um 16.30 Uhr an der Kaserne zu einem "In die Nacht hinein Nightride" starten. Andi, Andi und ich sind mit Lampen ausgestattet und können auch noch zwei mitbringen! Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?



*Bin auch dabei und könnte noch eine Lampe für den Lenker mitbringen.

Habe heute den ersten Test NightRide gemacht  Ist schon a bissel komisch allein durch den Wald zu fahren .
Vor allem wenn im Licht der Lampen die Augen der Waldbewohner
einem entgegenfunkeln.


*


----------



## Stegi... (26. Oktober 2009)

Waren heute mal in Eppingen...
nach langem suchen,
haben wir die Trails auch gefunden =)
*Fotos in " Eppingen"*


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Waren heute mal in Eppingen...
> nach langem suchen,
> haben wir die Trails auch gefunden =)
> *Fotos in " Eppingen"*


 
Der Helm Stegi...Wo ist der Helm!!!


----------



## iTom (26. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> *Bin auch dabei und könnte noch eine Lampe für den Lenker mitbringen.
> 
> ...
> Vor allem wenn im Licht der Lampen die Augen der Waldbewohner
> ...



Das geht ja noch, wenn diese funkelnden Dinger dann in sehr nahem Abstand vorm Vorderreifen auftauchen und die Fahrbahn wechseln, brodelt der Kackstift Nicht ganz ohne. Die Dinger verhalten sich wie bei ner normalen Landstraße, einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts den Weg kreuzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Reese
> 
> Hier noch ein günstigeres Pedal leistet bisher am Fritzz sehr gute Dienste http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/-Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html
> 
> Vergiss aber nicht die geeeigneten Schuhe dazu macht nochmals richtig was aus.



mhh... so ein satz weiße Pedale am weißen Cannondale sehen bestimmt auch schick aus. 

Bei den Schuhe hab ich an die 5.10 gedacht, die sollen ja leut hiesigem Forum bombastischen Grip haben, oder evtl. die Shimano (glaube die hast du oder nicht??)


----------



## Stegi... (26. Oktober 2009)

Helm habe ich doch auf


----------



## cubelix (26. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> mhh... so ein satz weiße Pedale am weißen Cannondale sehen bestimmt auch schick aus.
> 
> Bei den Schuhe hab ich an die 5.10 gedacht, die sollen ja leut hiesigem Forum bombastischen Grip haben, oder evtl. die Shimano (glaube die hast du oder nicht??)



Weiß is Beautyfull  Sind sie aber leider nicht lange wenn das das Weiß weg ist kommt die schwarze Seele heraus 

Ja  richtig hab die Shimano und find diese absolut Ok habe aber kein vergleich zu 5/10 die sollen aber echt Mörder Grip haben.

Schimano gibt es halt recht günstig.
Kuckst DU hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...uro-schuh.html?uin=kmc2el1c8t67qftgi88uv59bf4

Kannst auch gerne mal antesten Ich hab normal 44  die Shimano sind 45 passen Perfekt.
Näturlich Fußpilzfrei


----------



## Reese23 (26. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Weiß is Beautyfull  Sind sie aber leider nicht lange wenn das das Weiß weg ist kommt die schwarze Seele heraus



Wie das eben ist... außen hui, innen pfui. 



cubelix schrieb:


> Schimano gibt es halt recht günstig.
> Kuckst DU hier
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...uro-schuh.html?uin=kmc2el1c8t67qftgi88uv59bf4
> 
> ...



Ja die Shimanos sehen klasse aus und der Preis ist auch ne Ansage, leider hat bike-discount meine Größe nicht mehr... 

Wenn wir uns am Mittwoch sehen muss ich mal "probeschlüpfen"´bei dir, hab normal auch 44.

Was mir an den 5/10 nicht so passt ist dass die Impact 2 keinen Knöchelschutz haben und die Impact Karver sind mir mit 110  zu teuer, da greif ich lieber zu den Shimanos.


----------



## Kadauz (27. Oktober 2009)

Richtige Männer fahren auch in Extremsituationen mit Klickies. Plattform iss was für...


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Richtige Männer fahren auch in Extremsituationen mit Klickies. Plattform iss was für...



Klickies ist was für Weicheier, Plattformpedale haben oftmals lange Pins, die sehr gut ins Fleisch und in die Knochen kitzeln können


----------



## cubelix (27. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch, wenn diese funkelnden Dinger dann in sehr nahem Abstand vorm Vorderreifen auftauchen und die Fahrbahn wechseln, brodelt der Kackstift Nicht ganz ohne. Die Dinger verhalten sich wie bei ner normalen Landstraße, einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts den Weg kreuzen...



Da hoffe ich mal nicht in den Genuß kreuzendes Haarwildes zu kommen.
geschweigeden die Borstenfraktion


----------



## cubelix (27. Oktober 2009)

Zur Wochenendplanung

Da Petrus uns im Moment milde gestimmt ist.
Schlage ich mal vor am SO. den 01.11 eine Tour in die Pfalz zu machen.
Vorhersage ist bisher ganz gut.

Start um 9:00-10:00
Länge 40-60 km
Wo genau Schaun ma mal
Tempo: Sideseeing 
Mit Pausen und Photo Videoshooting

Wie sieht´s aus Kollegen


----------



## Reese23 (27. Oktober 2009)

Da ich morgen leider nicht kann zum 1. Nightride und inzwischen ein bekenndender Pfalzfan bin wär ich dabei... sozusagen zur Flatbar-Premieren-Fahrt. 

Wenn wir das Tempo so anschlagen wie am letzten Sonntag am Wattkopf freu ich mich auf Sonntag... bitte auch wieder mit Kaffee- und Waffelpause ...oder eben ganz Pfalzlike: Saumagen mit Sauerkrautpause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. Oktober 2009)

Für morgen gabs Verschiebungswünsche da im Zwielichtfahren vielleicht nicht so Sinn macht! Wie wär eine Verschiebung auf Später (18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr)?
Da ich mitm Trail-Diver den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin hoffe ich das ich überhaupt noch aufs Radl komm!
@cubelix: Idee ist super, weiß leider ned ob ich zwei Sonntage hintereinander frei krieg!

edit sagt: Reese, burn, Andi und kadauz können eh ned! Verschieben????


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wenn wir das Tempo so anschlagen wie am letzten Sonntag am Wattkopf freu ich mich auf Sonntag... bitte auch wieder mit Kaffee- und Waffelpause ...oder eben ganz Pfalzlike: Saumagen mit Sauerkrautpause.



*Schneller geht nicht Swen und Kaffee auch gerne wieder*


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Für morgen gabs Verschiebungswünsche da im Zwielichtfahren vielleicht nicht so Sinn macht! Wie wär eine Verschiebung auf Später (18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr)?
> Da ich mitm Trail-Diver den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin hoffe ich das ich überhaupt noch aufs Radl komm!
> @cubelix: Idee ist super, weiß leider ned ob ich zwei Sonntage hintereinander frei krieg!
> 
> edit sagt: Reese, burn, Andi und kadauz können eh ned! Verschieben????



*Ich schaffs diese Woche vor 18-18.30 einfach nicht und ohne gscheite Lampe is en Nachtritt aussichtslos.*


----------



## cubelix (27. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Für morgen gabs Verschiebungswünsche da im Zwielichtfahren vielleicht nicht so Sinn macht! Wie wär eine Verschiebung auf Später (18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr)?
> Da ich mitm Trail-Diver den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin hoffe ich das ich überhaupt noch aufs Radl komm!
> @cubelix: Idee ist super, weiß leider ned ob ich zwei Sonntage hintereinander frei krieg!
> 
> edit sagt: Reese, burn, Andi und kadauz können eh ned! Verschieben????



Kamma a verschiebe  oder Später fahren.

@cubelix: Idee ist super, weiß leider ned ob ich zwei Sonntage hintereinander frei krieg! 

Dann sprech doch mal bei deiner Regierung vor


----------



## burn23 (27. Oktober 2009)

Pfalz klingt gut am Sonntag, bin dabei!  Hab einige Touren mir letztens runtergeladen. War letzt in Neustadt im Weinbiet und letzte Woche Dienstag in Bad Dürkheim/Lambertzkreuz wandern. Wär echt mal ne Reise wert dorthin mit dem Bike. 
Also meine Vorschläge:

- Neustadt mit Weinbiet zur Kalmit rüber

- Bad Dürkheim richtung Neustadt

Wenn jemand noch Lust hat, am Freitag hab ich vor nach HD zu fahren...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Zur Wochenendplanung
> 
> Da Petrus uns im Moment milde gestimmt ist.
> Schlage ich mal vor am SO. den 01.11 eine Tour in die Pfalz zu machen.
> ...


 
Wenn das Wetter so bleib könnte mann noch mal ne Pfalztour unternehmen
So als Sommer-Saison Abschluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Pfalz klingt gut am Sonntag, bin dabei!  Hab einige Touren mir letztens runtergeladen. War letzt in Neustadt im Weinbiet und letzte Woche Dienstag in Bad Dürkheim/Lambertzkreuz wandern. Wär echt mal ne Reise wert dorthin mit dem Bike.
> Also meine Vorschläge:
> 
> - Neustadt mit Weinbiet zur Kalmit rüber
> ...



Vom Weinbiet über den Armbanduhren-Weg und Blau-Weiß am einfachsten zum Lambertskreuz. Parken am besten in Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz.

Nur so als Tip.


----------



## cubelix (27. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleib könnte mann noch mal ne Pfalztour unternehmen
> So als Sommer-Saison Abschluß



*Richtig 

Und dann noch Herbst- Abschluß,Winter-Berüßungstour-
etc etc......
*


----------



## Reese23 (27. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch Lust hat, am Freitag hab ich vor nach HD zu fahren...



Wenn du nicht zu früh startest, das Wetter passt und ich wie geplant in der Firma weg komme wäre ich dabei... wäre dann die vorgeschobene Flatbar-Premiere.


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2009)

Achtung offiziell!

Da heut Abend einige verhindert sind bzw. ohne ausreichende Beleuchtung würd ich vorschlagen das ganze zu verschieben! Entweder anderer Abend der Woche oder eben nächste (vielleicht sind die Schlampen bis dahin da!)


----------



## burn23 (28. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs!

Es gibt gute Neuigkeiten!!!!!

Mein Vater hat mich im Geschäft vorhin angerufen und mir verkündet das ein großes Paket aus Fernost bei ihm eingetroffen ist 

Denk die anderen Pakete kommen auch demnächst.....

So ein Mist das ich heut abend net kann bzw. nix ist.

Gruß Burn


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs!
> 
> Es gibt gute Neuigkeiten!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Aus Fernost???? Mehrere???


----------



## Kadauz (28. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aus Fernost???? Mehrere???



Ja, die Lampen kommen ja aus Japan, Tokio oder so.^^
Und Burn hat, so ein Fuchs wie er auch ist, die Lampen in Zweierpacks bestellt, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Gewissen Gebühr zu minimieren...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange hats jetzt mit der Lieferung gedauert von der Bestellung bis heute?


----------



## Kadauz (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub es waren so gute 3 Wochen, oder?


----------



## burn23 (28. Oktober 2009)

So 3-3,5 Wochen warens bestimmt. 

@Votecoli: Die Pakete werden von Hong Kong aus verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So 3-3,5 Wochen warens bestimmt.
> 
> @Votecoli: Die Pakete werden von Hong Kong aus verschickt.



*na doll dann kann man ja nächste Woche endlich mal Nachts ausreiten*


----------



## iTom (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab heute trotz Nicht-Nightride, meine Runde gedreht und habe folgendes zu verkünden. 
Der Serpentinentrail heißt ab sofort u.a. auch Hoden-Gurt-Trail Was man nicht alles findet...

Bike-Bergsteigen war gestern, Hoden-Gurt-Trailen ist heute






Ich kann euch versichern, das ist nicht von mir......





















ist mir zu klein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann euch versichern, das ist nicht von mir......
> 
> ist mir zu klein



Du hättest ihn ja nicht gleich wegwerfen müssen. Wart halt ab, bis es draußen noch ein paar Grad kälter ist. Dann wird der Dir schon passen.


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder unser "Ziehmlich Traillastigen" Tour ins Zabergäu! 65km, 1500hm


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Oktober 2009)

was da bei euch so im Wald rumliegt .... ?


----------



## burn23 (28. Oktober 2009)

So hab die Lampe mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft, eins mal vorneweg: die Verarbeitungsqualität ist echt gut. Zur Größe muss ich sagen, dass ich sie mir net so so klein vorgestellt hab, find sie recht handlich, vorallem vom Akkupack war ich sehr überrascht wie klein der ist. 
Zum Lichtkegel muss ich sagen, dass er mir für meinen Geschmack ein Tick zu spottig ist, hell ist sie aber auf alle mal.
Da kann man nur sagen: Jungs do hemma was gscheids gekaft!! 

Bin mal auf den ersten (K)night-ride gespannt!!


----------



## cubelix (28. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hab heute trotz Nicht-Nightride, meine Runde gedreht und habe folgendes zu verkünden.
> Der Serpentinentrail heißt ab sofort u.a. auch Hoden-Gurt-Trail Was man nicht alles findet...
> 
> Bike-Bergsteigen war gestern, Hoden-Gurt-Trailen ist heute
> ...



Da werde ich mal das Pfefferspray einpaken falls der *Hoden-Gurt-Träger *beim Nightride aus dem Gebüsch springt.

Unglaublich was so alles in unseren den Wäldern wohnt


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So hab die Lampe mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft, eins mal vorneweg: die Verarbeitungsqualität ist echt gut. Zur Größe muss ich sagen, dass ich sie mir net so so klein vorgestellt hab, find sie recht handlich, vorallem vom Akkupack war ich sehr überrascht wie klein der ist.
> Zum Lichtkegel muss ich sagen, dass er mir für meinen Geschmack ein Tick zu spottig ist, hell ist sie aber auf alle mal.
> Da kann man nur sagen: Jungs do hemma was gscheids gekaft!!
> 
> Bin mal auf den ersten (K)night-ride gespannt!!


 *Nicht nur Du, mein Freund*


----------



## cubelix (28. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder unser "Ziehmlich Traillastigen" Tour ins Zabergäu! 65km, 1500hm



Mensch nur 65km da hättet ihr doch noch den Nightride machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2009)

zabergäu?
wo wart ihr da genau?


----------



## Kadauz (29. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da werde ich mal das Pfefferspray einpaken falls der *Hoden-Gurt-Träger *beim Nightride aus dem Gebüsch springt.
> 
> Unglaublich was so alles in unseren den Wäldern wohnt



Halb so wild. Ich glaub da wollen sich nur ein paar Wehrdienstler die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Curtado (29. Oktober 2009)

@Oli 
Wo war der Startpunkt? Hast du einen Track davon?
Gruß
Georg


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2009)

@el und curtado, guggst du hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34178.html

Allerdings war der "hohe Trailanteil" und die Bezeichnung mit jeweils fünf Sternen ein absoluter Witz! >Die Tour taugt eher als Grundlagenausdauertraining als zum Trailsurfen! (Gell Schwager)


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @el und curtado, guggst du hier:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34178.html
> 
> Allerdings war der "hohe Trailanteil" und die Bezeichnung mit jeweils fünf Sternen ein absoluter Witz! >Die Tour taugt eher als Grundlagenausdauertraining als zum Trailsurfen! (Gell Schwager)


 
Joop!!!
Kindergeburtstag, aber irendwie trotzdem schön


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2009)

allet klar
wer von euch wohnt in güglingen?

baiselberch war dann das höchtste in der region naturparch schlamberch

von trailtour kann man da wirklich nich reden.... hab echt überlegt mir nen crosser zuzulegen aber dieser behindertenlenker hielt mich davon ab.

trotzallem gibt ein paar wirklich schöne stellen mit herrlichen aussichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2009)

Werde morgen Nachmittag höchstwahrscheinlich ne Rund über den E- und M-Berg drehen. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, ne kurze PN, um den Zeitpunkt auszumachen. Start von GBZ-Haltestelle aus.


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> allet klar
> wer von euch wohnt in güglingen?
> 
> baiselberch war dann das höchtste in der region naturparch schlamberch
> ...


 
Keiner! Is ned unsere Aufzeichnung! Nachdem wir gemerkt haben wie der Vogel drauf ist haben wir ein bisschen "Variiert"!!
Die Tour war insofern schön da sie wirklich an dem Tag einen super herbstlichen Flair hatte. Mit vielen Farb-und Geruchseindrücken. Für mich ein entscheidener Punkt fürs Mtben. Deshalb waren wir auch letztlich ganz milde gestimmt obwohl es fahr-und konditionstechnisch ned wirklich der Bringer war!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Zur Wochenendplanung
> 
> Da Petrus uns im Moment milde gestimmt ist.
> Schlage ich mal vor am SO. den 01.11 eine Tour in die Pfalz zu machen.
> ...


Habe gerade den Wetterbericht für den Sonntag angeschaut, sieht nicht ganz so toll aus. Es könnte Nass werden
Bleibt es trotzdem bei ner Tour am So. oder verschieben auf Samstag
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften sollten wir noch ausmachen.
So nun Vorschläge


----------



## burn23 (30. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
Ich würd am Sonntag fahren, natürlich nur wenns net aus Eimern kübelt. Können uns als Endtreffpunkt bei mir in Rheinhausen treffen, bin ja der letzte aufm Weg. Zeit so gegen elf bei mir? Von mir aus auch früher.

So long...


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich würd am Sonntag fahren, natürlich nur wenns net aus Eimern kübelt. Können uns als Endtreffpunkt bei mir in Rheinhausen treffen, bin ja der letzte aufm Weg. Zeit so gegen elf bei mir? Von mir aus auch früher.
> 
> So long...


 

Mir wär Sonntag auch lieber! Hab bei der Regierung schon frei gefragt! Samstag hab ich n Kindergeburtstag an der Backe!


----------



## burn23 (30. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mir wär Sonntag auch lieber! Hab bei der Regierung schon frei gefragt! Samstag hab ich n Kindergeburtstag an der Backe!



...und ich muss Samstags Bäume schneiden/fällen, auch wie Kindergeburtstag


----------



## burn23 (30. Oktober 2009)

So das nächste Paket wäre da. Bis nächste Woche hat jeder seine (Sch)Lampe!


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So das nächste Paket wäre da. Bis nächste Woche hat jeder seine (Sch)Lampe!


 

Gooiilll


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2009)

Falls jemand Lust hat, 14.30 GBZ-Haltestelle.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Wetterbericht für den Sonntag angeschaut, sieht nicht ganz so toll aus. Es könnte Nass werden
> Bleibt es trotzdem bei ner Tour am So. oder verschieben auf Samstag
> Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften sollten wir noch ausmachen.
> So nun Vorschläge



*Kann nur am Sonntag muss morgen um 4 Uhr fahren und um 12 nochmal*
Laut SwR 3 (Kachelmann)Wetter Regen erst gegen Abend am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So das nächste Paket wäre da. Bis nächste Woche hat jeder seine (Sch)Lampe!



Juhu dann könnt ich endlich wieder unter der Woche fahren......


----------



## Kadauz (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab sogar 2 (Sch)Lampen bestellt. Das macht mich ja dann wohl zum Ober(Sch)Lampenmeister.


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2009)

Werde am So Morgen ~9 Uhr ne kurze gemütliche E-/M-Bergrunde drehen, wer Bock hat per PN melden.


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2009)

Also Ich bin für So und  viel Vertrauen in die Kachelmannvorhersage 

Jetzt sollten wir nur noch zementieren wo wir uns Treffen und wer mit wem 
fährt.
Ich würde fahren und  1 Platz auf dem Tule ist noch frei.


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2009)

Wer is jetzt am Sonntag mit dabei und wo treffen wir uns? Bil, nimmst du mich mit?

edit sagt ich war zu langsam!!!!


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar 2 (Sch)Lampen bestellt. Das macht mich ja dann wohl zum Ober(Sch)Lampenmeister.



Danke das Du an mich gedacht hast mit der zweiten Lampe 
Auf welches Konto soll  ich Überweisen.


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wer is jetzt am Sonntag mit dabei und wo treffen wir uns? Bil, nimmst du mich mit?
> 
> edit sagt ich war zu langsam!!!!



Ich würde sagen Treffpunkt GBZ oder Kübelmarkt um 9:15
dann evtl. weiterfahrt zu Burn oder Treffpunkt in der Pfalz ausmachen.


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Burn

Da Du ja einige Strecken auf´s Navi geladen hast Bitte ich Dich den Treffpunkt  in der Pfalz festzulegen.
Dann kann zu Not jeder direkt fahren oder schon mal das Navi füttern.


----------



## Kadauz (30. Oktober 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Danke das Du an mich gedacht hast mit der zweiten Lampe
> Auf welches Konto soll  ich Überweisen.



Die Zweite iss leider schon für jemanden anderes bestimmt. 
Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (31. Oktober 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wer is jetzt am Sonntag mit dabei und wo treffen wir uns? Bil, nimmst du mich mit?
> 
> edit sagt ich war zu langsam!!!!


 
*Dann würde ich sagen 9:15 am Kübelmarkt*

*@Oli Dich hole ich um 9:00 zu Hause ab*
Ich hoffe jemand hat schon ne Strecke ausgesucht und auf GPS geladen


----------



## burn23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich, hier nochmal der Link damit sich jeder aufs GPS laden kann: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList

Tour fängt zwar net dort an, aber das passt schon, auf die stossen wir schon noch. Gut ist halt, dass wir mit dem letzten Stück noch nen geilen Trail mitnehmen und zum Schluss in der Klausentalhütte einkehren können. Unterwegs bietet sich auch noch die Hoohe Loog-Hütte zur Einkehr an (und bestimmt noch andere).

Treffpunkt in der Pfalz: Klausentalhütte, Neustadt Diedesfeld.

Kommt ihr jetzt zu mir oder fahrt ihr direkt hin??

Wann starten wir eigentlich von mir/von der Hütte aus??


----------



## votecoli (31. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Dann würde ich sagen 9:15 am Kübelmarkt*
> 
> *@Oli Dich hole ich um 9:00 zu Hause ab*
> Ich hoffe jemand hat schon ne Strecke ausgesucht und auf GPS geladen


 

Ok Schatzi!


----------



## votecoli (31. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja ich, hier nochmal der Link damit sich jeder aufs GPS laden kann: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList
> 
> Tour fängt zwar net dort an, aber das passt schon, auf die stossen wir schon noch. Gut ist halt, dass wir mit dem letzten Stück noch nen geilen Trail mitnehmen und zum Schluss in der Klausentalhütte einkehren können. Unterwegs bietet sich auch noch die Hoohe Loog-Hütte zur Einkehr an (und bestimmt noch andere).
> 
> ...


 
Ich lad se auch mal!


----------



## Reese23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würd zu burn kommen und auch fahren... allerdings müsste ich heute Abend hier nochmal posten obs bei mir auch sicher klappt weil wir evtl. morgen Besuch bekommen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (31. Oktober 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja ich, hier nochmal der Link damit sich jeder aufs GPS laden kann: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=thadzobaussqjslj&referrer=trackList
> 
> Tour fängt zwar net dort an, aber das passt schon, auf die stossen wir schon noch. Gut ist halt, dass wir mit dem letzten Stück noch nen geilen Trail mitnehmen und zum Schluss in der Klausentalhütte einkehren können. Unterwegs bietet sich auch noch die Hoohe Loog-Hütte zur Einkehr an (und bestimmt noch andere).
> 
> ...


*Wenn sich die Bruchsaler um* *9:15 am Kübelmarkt treffen, würde ich sagen das wir Euch an der Klausentalhütte(Parkplatz) so um 10:15-10:30 treffen*
Bringst Du eigendlich die (Sch)lampen mit
Bin gespannt wie sie sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Des gestern waren doch keine, war was anderes das ich bestellt hab. Müssten aber trotzdem Anfang nächster Woche kommen. 

Gut dann bis morgen an der Klausentalhütte um viertel/halb elf


----------



## Reese23 (1. November 2009)

Könnte morgen einer von euch ne Luftpumpe mitbringen morgen? Meine ist grad zum Tausch wegen Defekt beim Händler und meine Nobbys wollen mehr Luft.


----------



## Reese23 (1. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

geile Runde war das heute und ganz schön lang.  Vermutlich hat von uns heute keiner Probleme einzuschlafen. 

Ich bin seit 5 Minuten stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale Moto Carbon 2 zum unschlagbaren Preis von 2320 . Wenn also einer von euch mein Rize 4 Lefty möchte, melden! LINK zum Bike.


----------



## andi1969 (1. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> geile Runde war das heute und ganz schön lang.  Vermutlich hat von uns heute keiner Probleme einzuschlafen.
> 
> Ich bin seit 5 Minuten stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale Moto Carbon 2 zum unschlagbaren Preis von 2320 . Wenn also einer von euch mein Rize 4 Lefty möchte, melden! LINK zum Bike.



*Na dann Glückwunsch Swen

Laaaaaaaang war kein Ausdruck...... aber geile Trails *


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> geile Runde war das heute und ganz schön lang.  Vermutlich hat von uns heute keiner Probleme einzuschlafen.
> 
> Ich bin seit 5 Minuten stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale Moto Carbon 2 zum unschlagbaren Preis von 2320 . Wenn also einer von euch mein Rize 4 Lefty möchte, melden! LINK zum Bike.


 
*Gratulation*
Ausfahrt heute war super
Schreit nach ner Wiederholung


----------



## burn23 (1. November 2009)

War echt geil heut, denk das mit dem einschlafen wird wirklich kein problem sein 

Glückwunsch zu deinem Rad Swen, haste echt ein Schnäpple gmacht


----------



## powderliner (1. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> geile Runde war das heute und ganz schön lang.  Vermutlich hat von uns heute keiner Probleme einzuschlafen.
> 
> Ich bin seit 5 Minuten stolzer Besitzer eines Cannondale Moto Carbon 2 zum unschlagbaren Preis von 2320 . Wenn also einer von euch mein Rize 4 Lefty möchte, melden! LINK zum Bike.



Glückwunsch zum neuen bike... ;-) mal schauen was früher kommt bike oder rechner...


----------



## votecoli (2. November 2009)

Na dann schließ ich mich auch mal an:
Glückwunsch zum bike
Und schön (anstrengend) wars Gestern!


----------



## Reese23 (2. November 2009)

DANKE Jungs, hoffe es passt auch. Ist ja ein M und aktuell fahr ich ein L wobei mein Rize schon ein Tick kleiner sein dürfte. Wenn es nicht passt, hab ich ein Problem. 

Ich spür ganz schön meine Beine heute... und den Einschlag vom Pedal gestern auch.


----------



## powderliner (2. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> DANKE Jungs, hoffe es passt auch. Ist ja ein M und aktuell fahr ich ein L wobei mein Rize schon ein Tick kleiner sein dürfte. Wenn es nicht passt, hab ich ein Problem.
> 
> Ich spür ganz schön meine Beine heute... und den Einschlag vom Pedal gestern auch.



Jetzt bringst mich ja fast wieder auf den gedanken umzubestellen auf ein Fritzz... ;-) aber nein ich bleibe Stark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (2. November 2009)

Hehe... jaja, so ist das. Unser lieber Cubelix kann dir das Fritzz sicher empfehlen, der ist soweit ich weiß mehr als Zufrieden damit und fährt trotz longtravel-all-mountain jedem um die Ohren hier...


----------



## powderliner (2. November 2009)

Nene ich bleib beim Stereo wenn ichg jetzt umbestelle dauert die ganze geschichte länger. und zudem hats stereo vorne ja auch 150mm und hinten laut test 145mm. ;-)
und ausserdem gefällt mir die Lackierung vom Stereo RX nicht so gut...


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2009)

*So noch ein paar Pfotos vom Sonntag.....kennt die irgend wer*
















De Rescht is unnner Pfälzer Trailgericht zu finne.....


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2009)

Hier noch was für die Statistik:


----------



## speedygonzales (2. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hier noch was für die Statistik:



soso.. kurzzeitig > 80 km/h und mehr gefahren.. klar


----------



## cubelix (2. November 2009)

@ Reese

*Aber* *Hallo Moto 2 für an Appel und ein Ei. EBAY sei Dank *

Juhu dann bin ich nicht mehr die Einzige Pussy mit 160mm
Wilkommen im Club
Bitte nicht übertreiben ich fahre hier niemandem um die Ohren.
Da bin ich mal gespannt was Du zu dem Bike sagst und M
denke ich passt bei Dir perfekt für technischen Trail.


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> soso.. kurzzeitig > 80 km/h und mehr gefahren.. klar



...da bin ich kurz aufs Motorrad umgestiegen, ist doch logo


----------



## cubelix (2. November 2009)

Also Gestern  wahr einfach Genial 
hat riesen Spaß gemacht Jungs.

Leider sind die Bilder nix geworden da die Linse beschlagen wahr
sieht aus wie eine Schifffahrt auf der Themse  bei 2 Meter sicht

@ Andi 1969

Ist deine Linse beheitzt


----------



## cubelix (2. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> ...da bin ich kurz aufs Motorrad umgestiegen, ist doch logo



@Burn

Das Du mir ja nicht auf die Idee kommst auch so ein Enduro oder Freerider zu kaufen
Hattest Du gestern im letzten Trail ein Nachtsichtgerät 
oder kennst Du da jeden Stein
Hast´s ganz schön knacken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (2. November 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Nene ich bleib beim Stereo wenn ichg jetzt umbestelle dauert die ganze geschichte länger. und zudem hats stereo vorne ja auch 150mm und hinten laut test 145mm. ;-)
> und ausserdem gefällt mir die Lackierung vom Stereo RX nicht so gut...



Also in deinem Unterbewusstsein möchtest Du doch n Fritzz  wenn ich die letzten Zeilen so lese.


----------



## Reese23 (2. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hattest Du gestern im letzten Trail ein Nachtsichtgerät  oder kennst Du da jeden Stein Hast´s ganz schön knacken lassen



Burn und ich sind den Trail schon ein paar Mal gefahren... bei *Tageslicht* macht der noch viel mehr Spaß. 



cubelix schrieb:


> M denke ich passt bei Dir perfekt für technischen Trail.



Der Verkäufer ist 178 cm und er meinte es war ihm ein Tick zu groß denke daher dürfte es bei mir mit 184 hoffentlich passen... 

Hab vorhin mal mit dem Burschen telefoniert der das Moto verkauft. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Austauschrahmen. 
Die Fotos aus eBay sind die vom "alten" Rahmen. Der Neue bzw. der Austauschrahmen soll die Tage kommen... wenn ich Glück hab, ist es schon der 2010er aber das wär das Glück ja beinahe überstrapaziert.


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> @Burn
> 
> Das Du mir ja nicht auf die Idee kommst auch so ein Enduro oder Freerider zu kaufen
> Hattest Du gestern im letzten Trail ein Nachtsichtgerät
> ...



Nee lieber net sonst steigt mir meine bessere Hälfte aufs Dach, hab aber echt kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt 

Bin eben mal unsere Runde von gestern durchgegangen  und hab sie etwas getuned . Nächstes Mal wirds noch flowiger und es geht vorallem net so lange durch Neustadt. 
Ne gute Wachenheim/Bad Dürkheim-Tour hab ich auch noch in den Startlöchern. Wenn mal Bedarf da ist drück ich sie ins Navi.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ne gute Wachenheim/Bad Dürkheim-Tour hab ich auch noch in den Startlöchern.



ahem, redet ihr von MTB Touren, oder von Törggelen?


----------



## powderliner (2. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also in deinem Unterbewusstsein möchtest Du doch n Fritzz  wenn ich die letzten Zeilen so lese.



Oh mist... die Antibiotika von letzter Woche scheinen noch zu wirken... meinte die Fritzz RX Lackierung ist nicht meins. stehe halt mehr auf Schwarze bikes. beim Rennrad darfs aber auch weiß sein.


----------



## cubelix (3. November 2009)

Wegen Mittwoch

Bei mir siehts schlecht aus bin Geschäftlich bis 19:00 unterwegs.

Wie lange seid ihr im Sasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (3. November 2009)

Wieso Sasch, nix morgen mit Nightride??


----------



## votecoli (3. November 2009)

S soll d gonze Dag schiffe..... Und Lambe sin a noned alle do!! Woan drefa ma uns beim bade? mid Schwitzbude oda one? Froge iwer froge


----------



## burn23 (3. November 2009)

Ok hast wohl recht, sieht net so geil aus für morgen. Das Sasch hat bis 22.00 Uhr offen, prinzipiell ist (Sch)mi(e)rwurst wann wir gehen und ob Sauna dabei ist oder net.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> S soll d gonze Dag schiffe..... Und Lambe sin a noned alle do!! Woan drefa ma uns beim bade? mid Schwitzbude oda one? Froge iwer froge


 Mir grad egal was wir Morgen machen
Nigthride geht bei mir ab 17:30, Sasch ab 17:00
Macht ne Ansage, ich bin dabei


----------



## votecoli (3. November 2009)

nA JETZT WARTE MA MOL MORGE BIS AM VIERE ab! Dann sehe ma mol! Wenns pisst kenne ma uns jo gege 17.00 Uhr im Sach treffe! Wenn ma länger bleibe lohnt sich Sauna! (Isch glawe sogar bis elfe uff!). Dann kenne da (K)Carsten un da Andi a komme(Wenn se luschdig sin!). Wenns soweit ned pisselt kenne ma a fahre. I heb a (SCH)lamp


----------



## Reese23 (3. November 2009)

Bei mir geht morgen nix... 

bin die ganze Woche am rennen bzw. fahren wegen der Firma. Heute 1200km Belgien und wieder heim, morgen Nachmittag 5 - 6 Mal Worms und wieder heim, Donnerstag Geschäftsreise nach Ungarn und am Freitag wenns ganz blöd läuft nochmal Belgien - ich erschieß mich besser gleich.


----------



## votecoli (4. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht morgen nix...
> 
> bin die ganze Woche am rennen bzw. fahren wegen der Firma. Heute 1200km Belgien und wieder heim, morgen Nachmittag 5 - 6 Mal Worms und wieder heim, Donnerstag Geschäftsreise nach Ungarn und am Freitag wenns ganz blöd läuft nochmal Belgien - ich erschieß mich besser gleich.


 
Selbst und Ständig!


----------



## Reese23 (4. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Selbst und Ständig!



Wo du Recht hast...


----------



## votecoli (4. November 2009)

Also bei mir wars grad ziehmlich naß.....! Gibt es jetzt Interessenten fürs baden heut Abend? Falls es eh knapp wird und die Mehrheit verweigert bin ich ned traurig drum! Bin nämlich mit Klassenarbeiten zugesch....! Das die blöden Hagsaicher aber au immer alles uffamol schreiwe

P.S.: Hab mir jetzt mal ne Hängewaage gegönnt! Wer also in Zukunft das verlangen verspürt seinen Hobel zu wiegen.....


----------



## burn23 (4. November 2009)

Wär so ab halb sieben mit Schwimmen dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> nA JETZT WARTE MA MOL MORGE BIS AM VIERE ab! Dann sehe ma mol! Wenns pisst kenne ma uns jo gege 17.00 Uhr im Sach treffe! Wenn ma länger bleibe lohnt sich Sauna! (Isch glawe sogar bis elfe uff!). Dann kenne da (K)Carsten un da Andi a komme(Wenn se luschdig sin!). Wenns soweit ned pisselt kenne ma a fahre. I heb a (SCH)lamp



Ne... danke muss um 3.30 aus den Federn....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also bei mir wars grad ziehmlich naß.....! Gibt es jetzt Interessenten fürs baden heut Abend? Falls es eh knapp wird und die Mehrheit verweigert bin ich ned traurig drum! Bin nämlich mit Klassenarbeiten zugesch....! Das die blöden Hagsaicher aber au immer alles uffamol schreiwe
> 
> P.S.: Hab mir jetzt mal ne Hängewaage gegönnt! Wer also in Zukunft das verlangen verspürt seinen Hobel zu wiegen.....


 
Sch..... Wetter heute, da braucht mann ein Schlauchboot und kein MTB
Wenn das Schwimmen wegen mangels Interesse ausfällt werde ich es überleben
_Nach dem tollen Tag im Geschäft bin ich eh  und _


----------



## votecoli (4. November 2009)

Ok! Wenn burn nich sauer is würde iches hiermit offiziell canceln und mich meinen Schwachmatenarbeiten widmen!!


----------



## burn23 (4. November 2009)

Jo kein thema, dann pump ich mir die Muckies daheim uff


----------



## cubelix (4. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jo kein thema, dann pump ich mir die Muckies daheim uff



Frauen machen aber auch Spaß  nur so als Anregung


----------



## votecoli (4. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Frauen machen aber auch Spaß  nur so als Anregung


 
Hat er doch auch gemeint


----------



## iTom (4. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Frauen machen aber auch Spaß  nur so als Anregung



Aber nur wenn man mit ihnen nicht verheiratet ist


----------



## votecoli (4. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man mit ihnen nicht verheiratet ist


 
Oha, wenn se des mol ned lest!!!!


----------



## iTom (4. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Oha, wenn se des mol ned lest!!!!



Da beginnt der Ernst des Lebens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (4. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Da beginnt der Ernst des Lebens


 
Na so schlimm is es jetzt auch ned!


----------



## cubelix (4. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man mit ihnen nicht verheiratet ist



Aber Vorsicht das macht Dich fast schon Erpressbar Du brauchst doch die Lampe nicht so dringend hat doch sicher noch 5 Wochen Zeit bis meine kommt oder.............


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2009)

Also macht einen qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck , Gehäuse aus Alu gut zu drückender Knopf und ein echt winziger Akku.


----------



## Kadauz (4. November 2009)

Ich will auch endlich eine...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (5. November 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich will auch endlich eine...


 

Ich auch!!! 
Her mit der (Sch)Lampe


----------



## burn23 (5. November 2009)

Hoff die hat sich ner der Zoll gekrallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (5. November 2009)

So wie hier:
"*Schweizer Armeefahrrad geschmuggelt* 
Konstanz (dpa/lsw) - Der Schmuggel eines Schweizer Militärfahrrades nach Deutschland ist am Grenzübergang in Konstanz aufgeflogen. Ein deutscher Rechtsanwalt war mit dem 16 Jahre alten Zweirad zunächst unbemerkt über den Zoll geradelt, wie das Hauptzollamt Singen am Donnerstag mitteilte.

Die Quittung für das ausgemusterte Zweirad der Armee in Höhe von 3100 Euro hatten die Zöllner bei der Ehefrau des Anwalts gefunden, die ihrem Mann mit dem Auto gefolgt war. Sie musste ihren Mann telefonisch zurückbeordern. Nun muss der 58-Jährige Zoll nachzahlen und mit einer Geldstrafe rechnen. Die Freigrenze für den Warenimport aus dem Nicht-EU-Land Schweiz beträgt 300 Euro."


----------



## burn23 (5. November 2009)

Servus!

@all: Wer hat alles Lust am Samstag zu biken?

@Oli: Wenn du noch nix am Montag vorhast kannst du mit mir ne Runde drehen, ich hab frei


----------



## votecoli (5. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> @all: Wer hat alles Lust am Samstag zu biken?
> 
> @Oli: Wenn du noch nix am Montag vorhast kannst du mit mir ne Runde drehen, ich hab frei


 
Aaarrg, muß am Montag Vertretung machen! Samstag morgen hab ich Kundschaft, vielleicht mittags!?
War grad mit meinem Junior aufm ersten Nightride


----------



## burn23 (5. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Samstag morgen hab ich Kundschaft, vielleicht mittags!?



Bin da relativ flexibel, außer abends kann ich net


----------



## andi1969 (9. November 2009)

*$cheiß Wetter * *und was machen die Lampen?????*


----------



## iTom (9. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *$cheiß Wetter * *und was machen die Lampen?????*



Meine ist ganz rege in Gebrauch Zwar nicht als N8Ride-Lampe, aber als Taschenlampe funktioniert das Teil auch super. Mal schauen ob ich die am Martins-Umzug auch verwende und andere Kinder-Laternen blass aussehen lasse

Ein Temperaturtuning (Wärmeleitpaste) werde ich wohl vorsichtshalber auch mal durchführen....Wenn ich Lust dazu habe

Vielleicht klappt es ja diese Woche nen N8Ride zu fahren. Gegen Ende der Woche soll das Wetter mal wieder etwas besser werden. Donnerstags könnte evtl. hinhauen mit trockenem Wetter. 

Wenn dann noch die restl. Lampen im Land wäre es natürlich um so besser.


----------



## votecoli (9. November 2009)

Die neuen Lampen sind leider no ned do! Ich meine aber das fast jeder irgendwie anderweitig bestückt ist. Am Mittwoch solls ja schon besser sein. Die Frage ist nur um wieviel Uhr alle kommen können?
Ach und bevor ichs bei dem scheiß Wetter vergesse: Mein Bil hat ne Weihnachtsfeier vorgeschlagen! So Ende November Anfang Dezember! Vielleicht im XXL Restaurant?
Meinungen und Wünsche sind herzlich willkommen! Ich und Andi (mein stattlicher angehängter)würdens organisieren!(Sach ich einfach mal, gell Hase)


----------



## burn23 (9. November 2009)

Ja kömma machen, am Mittwoch biken und ne Weihnachtsfeier. War am Freitags unterwegs und bin zufällig beim XXL-Dingens vorbeigekommen, da gibts Caipirinha 5l für 54 =>


----------



## Reese23 (9. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Caipirinha 5l für 54 =>



uuuiis, des geht net gut aus. :kotz:


----------



## votecoli (9. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja kömma machen, am Mittwoch biken und ne Weihnachtsfeier. War am Freitags unterwegs und bin zufällig beim XXL-Dingens vorbeigekommen, da gibts Caipirinha 5l für 54 =>


 
Mmh, 5l Cola für 5.40 Euro wär mir lieber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (9. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mmh, 5l Cola für 5.40 Euro wär mir lieber!



...mit ner Flasche Bacardi dazu, wieso net


----------



## votecoli (9. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> ...mit ner Flasche Bacardi dazu, wieso net


 

Bääähhhh:kotz:


----------



## burn23 (9. November 2009)

Heeeeöööööööööööööööööööööö!!!!!!!


----------



## votecoli (9. November 2009)

Isch nix dringe Alohol un nixe Rauche Zigaredde!
Kurz: Ich spiel gern Taxi


----------



## burn23 (9. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Isch nix dringe Alohol un nixe Rauche Zigaredde!
> Kurz: Ich spiel gern Taxi



Hihi, einen Fahrgast hast du schonmal


----------



## cubelix (9. November 2009)

Weihnachtfeier 

Gude Idde !.

Aber XXL muß net sein die Feiertage stehen ja vor der Tür 
sonst schlägt die Schwerkraft wieder so Erbarmungslos zu.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die neuen Lampen sind leider no ned do! Ich meine aber das fast jeder irgendwie anderweitig bestückt ist. Am Mittwoch solls ja schon besser sein. Die Frage ist nur um wieviel Uhr alle kommen können?
> Ach und bevor ichs bei dem scheiß Wetter vergesse: Mein Bil hat ne Weihnachtsfeier vorgeschlagen! So Ende November Anfang Dezember! Vielleicht im XXL Restaurant?
> Meinungen und Wünsche sind herzlich willkommen! Ich und Andi (mein stattlicher angehängter)würdens organisieren!(Sach ich einfach mal, gell Hase)


 
Lamen noch nicht da, *******.... Wetter 2mal *******
Ja..ja..der "Hase" macht das schon.
Sollten unsere Weihnachtfeier schnell beschließen das wir noch einen Platz bekommen. Wenn Interesse besteht könnten wir auch mit Anhang feiern da die Frauen uns immer alleine biken lassen??? Dann hätte jeder von uns sein eigenes Taxi! Wenn nicht dann fährt mein liebes Schwagerlein uns noch von Disco zu Disco und irgendwann mal nach Hause
Ich weiß warum ich Alkohol trinke
So nun konkrete Vorschläge mit Temine

@Cubelix: Schwerkraft ist important für downhil


----------



## burn23 (10. November 2009)

Ich schmeiß mal den 27.11. oder den 4.12. in die Runde. 
Ort ist mir relativ schnuppe, denk aber Bruchsal als zentraler Ort würde sich vielleicht anbieten. Irgendwo, wo es gutes Essen und (selbstgebrautes!?) Bier gibt...

Wenn wir paar Vorschläge sammeln, dann mach ich ne Doodle-Umfrage wegen Ort und Termin, wenn mans überhaupt braucht.

Wie siehts mit morgen aus? Nightride bei Nichtregen und Schwimmes wenns regnet?? 

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## votecoli (10. November 2009)

Bin morgen sowohl als auch dabei!Jetzt geh ich aber zu meinen Elternabenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (10. November 2009)

Also laut Wetterbericht soll es nicht Regnen

Sag ich mal um 18:00 oder 18:30 an der Kaserne vieleicht klappt das dann auch zeitlich bei Andi 1969  .

@ Burn

Termin währen beide Okey 
Mal schauen wie es bei den Kollegen aussieht.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal den 27.11. oder den 4.12. in die Runde.
> Ort ist mir relativ schnuppe, denk aber Bruchsal als zentraler Ort würde sich vielleicht anbieten. Irgendwo, wo es gutes Essen und (selbstgebrautes!?) Bier gibt...
> 
> Wenn wir paar Vorschläge sammeln, dann mach ich ne Doodle-Umfrage wegen Ort und Termin, wenn mans überhaupt braucht.
> ...


 
Termine beide nicht so toll
27.11. geht zur Not. 04.12.geht bei mir nicht.
Wenn XXL niemand will müßt ihr nen Vorschlag machen da ich mich Futtertechnisch in Bruchsal nicht auskenne
Zwecks Nightride entscheide ich mich kurzfristig, bis jetzt :kotz: mich das nasse Wetter an, 18:00 wäre oK.


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also laut Wetterbericht soll es nicht Regnen
> 
> Sag ich mal um 18:00 oder 18:30 an der Kaserne vieleicht klappt das dann auch zeitlich bei Andi 1969  .
> 
> ...



*Hey bring nichts ohne Lampe oder wie soll das gehen.*


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal den 27.11. oder den 4.12. in die Runde.
> Ort ist mir relativ schnuppe, denk aber Bruchsal als zentraler Ort würde sich vielleicht anbieten. Irgendwo, wo es gutes Essen und (selbstgebrautes!?) Bier gibt...
> 
> Wenn wir paar Vorschläge sammeln, dann mach ich ne Doodle-Umfrage wegen Ort und Termin, wenn mans überhaupt braucht.
> ...




*Wie währe es mit Bundschuh in Untergrombach...Essen kann man und Bier ist selbsgebraut.
Vorallem muss man keinen Tisch reservieren*


----------



## cubelix (10. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hey bring nichts ohne Lampe oder wie soll das gehen.*



Sorry dachte Du bist schon Beleuchtet


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sorry dachte Du bist schon Beleuchtet



*Nö 5Watt Totenlampe.......is nix auf dem Trail.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (10. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also laut Wetterbericht soll es nicht Regnen
> 
> Sag ich mal um 18:00 oder 18:30 an der Kaserne vieleicht klappt das dann auch zeitlich bei Andi 1969  .
> 
> ...



18Uhr täte ich mal anvisieren wollen. Kann aber nicht zu 100% zusagen. St. Martins-Umzug kann evtl. dazwischenfunken


----------



## iTom (10. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nö 5Watt Totenlampe.......is nix auf dem Trail.*



Als Parkleuchte gehts doch


----------



## burn23 (10. November 2009)

Gut dann sagen wir mal 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne für die mit Lampen, wenns schüttet dann halt Schwimmbad.
Is echt Sch**** wegen den Lampen, wenn die jetzt net kommen dann


----------



## Reese23 (11. November 2009)

Leute bei mir geht leider zur Zeit gar nix... bin froh wenn ich die Zeit finde um auf Schei$haus zu gehen. 

Hoffe es wird bald wieder besser.

Werde am Samstag wahrscheinlich das Moto abholen wenn es fertig ist und würde dann am Sonntag gegen Mittag ne ruhige Testfahrt an der Kaserne unternehmen...


----------



## iTom (11. November 2009)

Bei mir wurde es leider nix, mein Handwerker war leider nicht so ganz pünktlich

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen mittag/abend. Mal schauen was der morgige Tag hergibt. Das Wetter scheint ausbaufähig zu werden.


----------



## votecoli (11. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde es leider nix, mein Handwerker war leider nicht so ganz pünktlich
> 
> Vielleicht fahre ich morgen mittag/abend. Mal schauen was der morgige Tag hergibt. Das Wetter scheint ausbaufähig zu werden.


 

"Pussi des Tages"


----------



## burn23 (11. November 2009)

So Leute, die nächsten 2 Pakete sind angekommen, oder auch net. 

Der Zoll hat sie sich geschnappt!!   

Muss jetzt hin und die Rechnungen und Belege vorzeigen, denk das kostet ungefähr 30 pro Paket. Frag mich aber nur was jetzt mit dem letzten Paket ist


----------



## iTom (11. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> "Pussi des Tages"



Ja; "der Schlagbaum sollte oben sein" oder "Blitzkrieg mit dem Fleischgewehr"

Wie war die Ausfahrt? Wieviel Bodenkontakt hat es gegeben?


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So Leute, die nächsten 2 Pakete sind angekommen, oder auch net.
> 
> Der Zoll hat sie sich geschnappt!!
> 
> Muss jetzt hin und die Rechnungen und Belege vorzeigen, denk das kostet ungefähr 30 pro Paket. Frag mich aber nur was jetzt mit dem letzten Paket ist


 
Sch+++++++se!


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ja; "der Schlagbaum sollte oben sein" oder "Blitzkrieg mit dem Fleischgewehr"
> 
> Wie war die Ausfahrt? Wieviel Bodenkontakt hat es gegeben?


 
Gott sei dank keinen! Lief überhaupt sehr cremig ab! Hatte zum Schluß 32km und 810hm! Für nen Kurznightride gar ned schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. November 2009)

Burn, Votecoli, Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit haben gestern bei unseren Nightride die Planung unserer Weihnachtsfeier einwenig vorangetrieben. Als Location haben wir uns für das XXL in Untergrombach oder das Backhaus im Saalenbusch entschieden, je nach Verfügbarkeit.
Als Termin stehen nun zur Auswahl der 27.11. wenn wir ohne Frauen auf Tour gehen.
Oder der 05.12. wenn wir mit Frauen essen gehen.

So nun an alle Warmduscher und die es noch werden wollen (vor allem Reese&Andi1969).
Die wichtigste Frage mit oder ohne Frauen???
Und wer geht mit?
Brauche eine definitive Antwortwort bis übermorgen zwecks Platzreservierung.
Also los gehts


----------



## burn23 (12. November 2009)

Ich kann an beiden Terminen, mit und ohne Frau.


----------



## burn23 (12. November 2009)

So war eben beim lieben Zoll, hab jetzt ALLE Lampen bei mir! 
Die Sache hat nur einen Haken, jeder muss mir noch 11 geben (per Überweisung oder bar auf die Kralle). Wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag biken nehm ich sie mit


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So war eben beim lieben Zoll, hab jetzt ALLE Lampen bei mir!
> Die Sache hat nur einen Haken, jeder muss mir noch 11 geben (per Überweisung oder bar auf die Kralle). Wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag biken nehm ich sie mit



*ok bring ich mit bin nur ohne Bike unterwegs warscheinlich......*


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Burn, Votecoli, Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit haben gestern bei unseren Nightride die Planung unserer Weihnachtsfeier einwenig vorangetrieben. Als Location haben wir uns für das XXL in Untergrombach oder das Backhaus im Saalenbusch entschieden, je nach Verfügbarkeit.
> Als Termin stehen nun zur Auswahl der 27.11. wenn wir ohne Frauen auf Tour gehen.
> Oder der 05.12. wenn wir mit Frauen essen gehen.
> 
> ...



*Bei mir nur am 27. November ob mit oder ohne Lady......am 5.Dezember bin ich nicht da.*


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ok bring ich mit bin nur ohne Bike unterwegs warscheinlich......*


 
Häää?


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So war eben beim lieben Zoll, hab jetzt ALLE Lampen bei mir!
> Die Sache hat nur einen Haken, jeder muss mir noch 11 geben (per Überweisung oder bar auf die Kralle). Wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag biken nehm ich sie mit


 
Gebs dir in bar! Ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag kann weiß ich ned, mein Junior feiert Burzzeldag!


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Häää?



 *und mehr sag ich ned.......*


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *und mehr sag ich ned.......*


 

Also wenn mein 901er Rahmen bei dir anstatt bei mir angekommen is schwätz ich kein Wort mehr mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also wenn mein 901er Rahmen bei dir anstatt bei mir angekommen is schwätz ich kein Wort mehr mit dir



*Ne is dev. kein Luschtville Rahmen.......Schatzi.... achso erster....*


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ne is dev. kein Luschtville Rahmen.......Schatzi.... achso erster....*


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


>


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Burn, Votecoli, Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit haben gestern bei unseren Nightride die Planung unserer Weihnachtsfeier einwenig vorangetrieben. Als Location haben wir uns für das XXL in Untergrombach oder das Backhaus im Saalenbusch entschieden, je nach Verfügbarkeit.
> Als Termin stehen nun zur Auswahl der 27.11. wenn wir ohne Frauen auf Tour gehen.
> Oder der 05.12. wenn wir mit Frauen essen gehen.
> 
> ...



Bei mir gehen auch beide Termine, egal ob mit oder Weibchen...


----------



## cubelix (12. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Burn, Votecoli, Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit haben gestern bei unseren Nightride die Planung unserer Weihnachtsfeier einwenig vorangetrieben. Als Location haben wir uns für das XXL in Untergrombach oder das Backhaus im Saalenbusch entschieden, je nach Verfügbarkeit.
> Als Termin stehen nun zur Auswahl der 27.11. wenn wir ohne Frauen auf Tour gehen.
> Oder der 05.12. wenn wir mit Frauen essen gehen.
> 
> ...



Bei mir auch egal.! Termine mit oder ohne ist okey


----------



## cubelix (12. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So war eben beim lieben Zoll, hab jetzt ALLE Lampen bei mir!
> Die Sache hat nur einen Haken, jeder muss mir noch 11 geben (per Überweisung oder bar auf die Kralle). Wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag biken nehm ich sie mit



Sach mal was ist jetzt genau noch erhoben worden Einfuhrumsatzsteuer only

Oder noch eine Strafe kann ich mir aber bei 11 Euronen nicht vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (12. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *und mehr sag ich ned.......*



Gib ja auch noch andere Ursachen das mann nicht mit dem Rad kommt
z.B Autounfall (Schleudertrauma) Rahmenbruch Hämorrhoiden oder vieleicht ich Bau mir grad ein Fully auf und warte noch auf Teile.


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gib ja auch noch andere Ursachen das mann nicht mit dem Rad kommt
> z.B Autounfall (Schleudertrauma) Rahmenbruch Hämorrhoiden oder vieleicht ich Bau mir grad ein Fully auf und warte noch auf Teile.


 
Boa, teile hab ich zu Hauf! Schwimm praktisch drin


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So war eben beim lieben Zoll, hab jetzt ALLE Lampen bei mir!
> Die Sache hat nur einen Haken, jeder muss mir noch 11 geben (per Überweisung oder bar auf die Kralle). Wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag biken nehm ich sie mit


 
Geld bring ich mit beim nächsten Treff.
Samstag könnte ich ab 14:00
Sonntag zwischen 10:00 - 14:00.
Wetter soll gut werden wie siehts aus, haste de Lust


----------



## Kadauz (12. November 2009)

Danke für die Arbeit Björn!!! Geld bring ich dir mit. Ausnahmsweiße könnte ich am WE auch mal wieder mit. Samstags wärs mir lieber, Zeit egal.


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2009)

@Bil: Kann an beiden Terminen mit und ohne Weib!


----------



## Reese23 (12. November 2009)

Ich geh am Samstag das MOTO holen und könnte erst am Sonntag zur Testfahrt starten... müsst euch aber nicht nach mir richten, bin bei der Testfahrt meist eh ziemlich mit Einstellen beschäftigt.


----------



## burn23 (12. November 2009)

@cube: 
Frag mich net wie die Frau vom Zoll da gedreht hat, die war irgendwie voll durch den Wind  . Dacht echt das des mehr wird, bei bald 300 Flocken. Zu dumm das die 3 von 4 Pakete gescant haben. 

@Trail-Dive:
Natürlich hab ich Lust, ich richt mich mal nach den anderen. Gut Samstags könnt ich erst ab 14.00 Uhr, sonst Wurst.

@Kadauz:
Bitte kein Prob, gern geschehen

@Andi 1969:
Ich hab daheim noch BMX (BJ 1987) oder ein Hardtail mit Hardfront (Starrgabel) zum Fahren am WE, wenn de willst


----------



## cubelix (12. November 2009)

Für alle Die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich gegen die Schweinegrippe 
Impfen zu lassen.

Betreff: Impfen gegen Schweinegrippe ?????????
> Wer es noch nicht weiß:
> 
> Die beiden Impfstoffe gegen
die so genannte
"Schweinegrippe"
> Pandemrix® und Focetria®,
enthalten als Adjuvans
(Wirkverstärker) Squalen.
> 
> Beim Menschen ist Squalen
bei den US-Soldaten des ersten
Golfkriegs
> als Impfverstärker engesetzt
worden. 23-27%, also jeder                  
Vierte von
> ihnen und auch solche, die
zu Hause blieben(!), bekamen
die sog.
> Golfkriegskrankheit,
> mit chronischer Müdigkeit,
Fibromyalgie (Muskelrheuma),
neben
> Gedächtnis- und
Konzentrationsproblemen,
persistierenden
> Kopfschmerzen, Erschöpfung
und ausgedehnten Schmerzen
charakterisiert.
> Die Krankheit kann auch
chronische Verdauungsprobleme
und Hautausschlag
einschließen.
> 
> Die Erkrankung hat sich seit
1991 also seit 18 Jahren nicht
gebessert.
> Bei 95% der Geimpften mit
Golfkriegssyndrom wurden
Squalen-Antikörper
> gefunden, bei den Geimpften
aber nicht Erkrankten bei 0%.
Erst nach
> mehr als 10 Jahren wurden
die Schäden vom
US-Verteidigungsministerium
> anerkannt.
> 
> Wenn die Bundesregierung
ihren Willen durchsetzt und 35
Millionen
> Menschen geimpft werden, ist
damit zu rechnen, dass 8-9
Millionen
> Bundesbürger für die
nächsten Jahrzehnte unter
chronischer Müdigkeit
> und Fibromyalgie etc. leiden
werden.
> 
> Geben Sie dieses Email bitte
an möglichst viele ihrer
Bekannten weiter.
> 
> Juliane Sacher
> Fachärztin für
Allgemeinmedizin
> Bergerstr. 175
> 60385 Frankfurt
> T: 069 - 921 89 90
> F: 069 - 921 89 990
> www.praxis-sacher.de


----------



## burn23 (12. November 2009)

Morgens bin ich ofters chronisch müd 

Nee im Ernst, glaub auch das die Schweinegrippeimpfung nur Geldmacherei ist. Am besten Impfen tut man sich eh selber, indem wenn man mal die Grippe hat sie einfach aussteht und Antikörper dagegen bildet.


----------



## burn23 (12. November 2009)

Frage an alle:

Hat jemand von euch noch ein altes funktionsfähiges Handy, dass er nimmer braucht und mir geben könnte?

Wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> @cube:
> Frag mich net wie die Frau vom Zoll da gedreht hat, die war irgendwie voll durch den Wind  . Dacht echt das des mehr wird, bei bald 300 Flocken. Zu dumm das die 3 von 4 Pakete gescant haben.
> 
> @Trail-Dive:
> ...


----------



## burn23 (13. November 2009)

Morgen halb 3 ist ok 

Ich nehm natürlich die Lampe(n) mit


----------



## Kadauz (13. November 2009)

Ok dann versuch ich morgen auch mal zu kommen. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu unfitt, lange nicht mehr gefahren....
Achso Björn, ich hatte zwei Lampen bestellt, nur so wegen dem Mitnehmen...


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2009)

Abend zusammen,

halb drei morgen Kaserne passt bei mir auch... die Moto-Geschichte plazt warscheinlich , insofern hab ich Zeit morgen.

War heute übrigens mal beim Ralf wegen meiner einsackenden Lefty, der meinte ich soll die Lefty-Druckangaben vergessen und mal runde 10 Bar drauf machen und dann nach Bedarf den Druck justieren.
Kann also sein dass ich morgen ab und an mal "parken" muss zum Druck regulieren... 

@burn: kommst zu mir und wir fahren zusammen oder soll ich dich bei den Eltern aufgabeln?

Gruß


----------



## burn23 (13. November 2009)

@Reese:
Ich gabel dich daheim so gegen 2 auf. Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Moto, will ers jetzt nimmer rausrücken


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2009)

ohhh, geh fort....

Seit zwei Wochen machen wir rum weil der Austauschrahmen nicht bei kommt, jetzt ist er seit gestern da und wurde heute umgebaut, erzählt er mir heute die Bremsen seien "irgendwie" kaputt gegangen und die Tauchrohre der Gabel hätten was abbekommen. Jetzt wollt er mir ne andere Bremse andrehen und der Schaden an der Gabel seien nicht so schlimm - der kann mich mal!


----------



## cubelix (13. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ohhh, geh fort....
> 
> Seit zwei Wochen machen wir rum weil der Austauschrahmen nicht bei kommt, jetzt ist er seit gestern da und wurde heute umgebaut, erzählt er mir heute die Bremsen seien "irgendwie" kaputt gegangen und die Tauchrohre der Gabel hätten was abbekommen. Jetzt wollt er mir ne andere Bremse andrehen und der Schaden an der Gabel seien nicht so schlimm - der kann mich mal!



Ob da mal net was Faul is 

Da kannste doch grüne Strahlen :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2009)

Genau so seh ich das auch...  ich vermute dass der das Teil zerlegt (im Sinne von gestürzt) hat mit Rahmenbruch, jetzt einen Austauschrahmen bekommen hat und bei eBay ein gutes Geschäft machen wollte... naja.

Wenn das Angebot bei eBay nicht mehr der Sache entspricht kann ich ja vom Kauf zurück treten... ärgerlich ists trotzdem.


So, zur Frustbewältigung werd ich mir heute ne Variostütze bestellen - irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Am besten eine ohne Versatz. Dachte an die Kind Shock 950i, hat die jemand unter euch???


----------



## burn23 (13. November 2009)

Der will sich jetzt bestimmt raubrunsen weil er zuwenig dafür bekommen hat und spekuliert drauf, dass er es wieder woanders teurer verkaufen kann. Ich kenn die Tricks, die halten einem so lange hin bis man kein Bock mehr hat. So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal mit einem, zum Glück hab ich mein Geld wieder gesehen. 
Wenn er net in Österreich gewohnt hätte, dann wär die Bombe hochgegangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (13. November 2009)

Jo, aber das kostet den ordentlich Gebühren. 3stellig auf jeden Fall.


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Genau so seh ich das auch...  ich vermute dass der das Teil zerlegt (im Sinne von gestürzt) hat mit Rahmenbruch, jetzt einen Austauschrahmen bekommen hat und bei eBay ein gutes Geschäft machen wollte... naja.
> 
> Wenn das Angebot bei eBay nicht mehr der Sache entspricht kann ich ja vom Kauf zurück treten... ärgerlich ists trotzdem.
> 
> ...



*Oh Shit aber auch...... So ein $cheiß...so ne Drecksau

Frag mal Olli der hat eine Kind Shock.....*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. November 2009)

Also ich hab ne Maverick mit 70mm Verstellbereich. Der Sattel wackelt an der Spitze etwas nach rechts und links, ist mir aber beim Fahren nie aufgefallen.
Zum "normalen" Tourenfahren ist so eine Stütze schon etwas überzogen und auch zu schwer, aber für Trailtouren der absolute Oberhammer. Ich geb das Ding nicht mehr her


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Freut mich, dass du damit so zufrieden bist. Ich war ursprünglich ja sehr skeptisch wegen der axialen Bewegung aber wie du hab ichs beim Fahren auch nicht gespürt. Ist die Kind Shock 950 eigentlich inzwischen lieferbar? Bis jetzt gabs ja immer nur die die 900 mit dem furchtbaren Kopf.
Wenn es mal eine mit einem Verstellbereich von ~15cm mit einem ordentlichen Kopf gibt ist das für mich auf jeden Fall wieder ein Thema.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. November 2009)

Ich finde den technischen Ansatz auch genial. Leider ist mir so eine Stütze viel zu schwer.


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass du damit so zufrieden bist. Ich war ursprünglich ja sehr skeptisch wegen der axialen Bewegung aber wie du hab ichs beim Fahren auch nicht gespürt. Ist die Kind Shock 950 eigentlich inzwischen lieferbar? Bis jetzt gabs ja immer nur die die 900 mit dem furchtbaren Kopf.
> Wenn es mal eine mit einem Verstellbereich von ~15cm mit einem ordentlichen Kopf gibt ist das für mich auf jeden Fall wieder ein Thema.



Die KS 950i hat doch 125 mm Verstellbereich... 

HIER innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (14. November 2009)

Boa Reese, echt ******* das mit deinem bike. Wir trauern mit dir! Echt unglaublich was sich manche bei ebay denken! 
Zu meiner Stütze: Habe bei gleichem shop meine i900R bestellt und etwas warten müssen. Dafür bekam ich aber gleich das 2010 Modell das am Kopf und im Innenleben verbessert sein soll! Bisher habe ich praktisch null Spiel (Bin da ein Sensibelchen) bei 125mm Verstellung und (MIR) ganz wichtig: Verstellung vom Lenker! Zurzeit gibts die für knapp über 160 Euro bei dem shop! Der Aufpreis zur i950R is mir persönlich zu hoch! Ach ja: Ich wollte das Ding nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. November 2009)

Hattest Du es mal auf der Waage? Sind die 550 mit Remotehebel und Kabel realistisch?


----------



## Reese23 (14. November 2009)

Also ich hab mir die 950i ohne Remote bestellt... bei Bedarf könnte ich ja den Remotehebel nachrüsten aber eigentlich hab ichs lieber "clean" am Bike daher erst mal ohne. 
Die i900 wäre wegen dem Versatz nicht in Frage gekommen, ihr kennt ja das Problem bei mir mit steigendem Vorderrad... das wär Öl ins Feuer wenn jetzt noch ein Versatz dazu käme.


----------



## votecoli (14. November 2009)

Na, naß geworden die Herren!

@Dirk: ne ned gewogen, dafür bin ich mit meinen 110 Kilo Systemgewicht zu weit von der Ideallinie weg!


----------



## cubelix (14. November 2009)

Ich wollte nicht mehr ohne Stütze fahren 

Habe das gemerkt wo meine 900i auf Garantie getauscht wurde wie viel

Komfort und Sicherheit das beim fahren bringt mit normaler Stütze war das

echt 

Und beim Enduro was sind da schon 500g


----------



## cubelix (14. November 2009)

Na, naß geworden die Herren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














!

Kachelmann hatte doch recht


----------



## iTom (14. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht mehr ohne Stütze fahren
> 
> Habe das gemerkt wo meine 900i auf Garantie getauscht wurde wie viel
> 
> ...



Wenn man nicht gerade auf der Flucht ist, geht auch ne normale Stütze. So viel Zeit muß sein


----------



## cubelix (14. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade auf der Flucht ist, geht auch ne normale Stütze. So viel Zeit muß sein



Generell richtig aber die Faulheit siegt

Und wenn Du im Sommer anhälst stechen Dich die Schnacken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Dirk: ne ned gewogen, dafür bin ich mit meinen 110 Kilo Systemgewicht zu weit von der Ideallinie weg!



Ist ja Ideal. Deine Eindrücke kann ich dann ja 1:1 übernehmen. Mit Rucksack sinds bei mir auch keine 5 Kilo weniger. 

Es ist halt bei mir wie Tom auch schreibt. Wenn ich eh anhalten muss um die Protektoren anzuziehen habe ich durch die versenkbare Stütze keine wirklichen Vorteile.


----------



## burn23 (14. November 2009)

Leggo mio hats heute runtergekübelt, dazu kam noch nen Platten und Ankunft bei Dunkelheit (zum Glück hatte ich meine Lampe dabei). So nass war ich schon lange nimmer  
Gut wars aber trotzdem, sind ja keine Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (14. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Leggo mio hats heute runtergekübelt, dazu kam noch nen Platten und Ankunft bei Dunkelheit (zum Glück hatte ich meine Lampe dabei). So nass war ich schon lange nimmer
> Gut wars aber trotzdem, sind ja keine Warmduscher


 
Richtig
Warmduscher sitzen zu Hause am PC und verweilen sich die Zeit in irgend welche Foren


----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2009)

*So um die allgemeine Neugierde zu befreidigen.......*











*Fehlt halt noch der Dämpfer *


----------



## Reese23 (14. November 2009)

mmhhh, lecker...


----------



## burn23 (14. November 2009)

Soso, net schlecht. Seh grad dass du eine Eisenstange als Dämpfer drinne hast. 
Als Hardtail wärs doch heute gegangen, oder?


----------



## votecoli (14. November 2009)

@Andi: Goil, jetzt biste endlich auch plüschig unterwegs!
@alle nassen Pudel: War jetzt zwei Stunden mit der Geburtstagsmeute auf Nachtwanderung.  N Alpencross kann ned anstrengender sein!

@Dirk: Wenn man so ne Stütze hat ärgert man sich eigentlich nur über die Warmduscher die noch zum Sattelverstellen anhalten müssen! Du kannst so was von flüssig unterwegs sein.......!


----------



## iTom (14. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So um die allgemeine Neugierde zu befreidigen.......*
> ...
> *Fehlt halt noch der Dämpfer *



Da kannst Du es ja mal richtig krachen lassen. Fully, für die Leute Ü40


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

Um das Thema Warmduscher mal aufzugreifen: Da wo die fahren brauch ich die Stütze nicht versenken. 

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## matou (15. November 2009)

Sehr schön! Endlich wirds mal ein "richtiges" Enduro! 
So ein flauschiges Heck ist doch schon was feines!



andi1969 schrieb:


> *So um die allgemeine Neugierde zu befreidigen.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Um das Thema Warmduscher mal aufzugreifen: Da wo die fahren brauch ich die Stütze nicht versenken.


----------



## iTom (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Um das Thema Warmduscher mal aufzugreifen: Da wo die fahren brauch ich die Stütze nicht versenken.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Dann fahr doch mal den Stufentrail richtig ohne die Füße von den Pedale zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Um das Thema Warmduscher mal aufzugreifen: Da wo die fahren brauch ich die Stütze nicht versenken.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



*Stimmt Dirk wenn´ s Bike nur rumsteht muss man die Stütze nicht runtermachen

Ist ein Rock Maschine Volcano*


----------



## votecoli (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Um das Thema Warmduscher mal aufzugreifen: Da wo die fahren brauch ich die Stütze nicht versenken.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


 
Dann bist du ab heut mein Fahrtechnikgott!


----------



## votecoli (15. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stimmt Dirk wenn´ s Bike nur rumsteht muss man die Stütze nicht runtermachen*
> 
> *Ist ein Rock Maschine Volcano*


 
Yeah, you make my day today!

edit sagt ich war zu langsam!


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Endlich wirds mal ein "richtiges" Enduro!
> So ein flauschiges Heck ist doch schon was feines!



*Wenn der Rücken zickt, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig.Das war der einzige Grund dem Hardtail abzuschwören.*


----------



## iTom (15. November 2009)

Hiermit wird es in der kalten Jahreszeit noch etwas flauschiger:


----------



## Reese23 (15. November 2009)

Wer ist den eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen Samstags statt heute zu fahren??? Heute wär bestes Warmduscherwetter - anders als gestern. Schei$e aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

Können wir einen Counter aufmachen, wem ich jetzt allers ans Bein gepinkelt habe? 

Und zum Erklären: Da wo ich den Sattel nicht runter machen muss, brauche ich keine Protektoren. Und da wo ich die brauche, muss ich auch anhalten. Ist das jetzt so schwer zu verstehen, auch wenn man sich grad angepisst fühlt?


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Können wir einen Counter aufmachen, wem ich jetzt allers ans Bein gepinkelt habe?
> 
> Und zum Erklären: Da wo ich den Sattel nicht runter machen muss, brauche ich keine Protektoren. Und da wo ich die brauche, muss ich auch anhalten. Ist das jetzt so schwer zu verstehen, auch wenn man sich grad angepisst fühlt?



*Och Dirksche sinn ma humorlos geworden....wer austeilt muss auch einstecken....... Ich fühl mir nicht ans Bein gepinkelt.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass hier alle anderen humorlos sind. Lies mal die letzten Posts.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. November 2009)

Mit Andi ist jetzt auch endlich der "letzte" zum Weichei oder besser Weichfahrer mutiert... 
Und als mir gestern in Heidelberg diverse Sahneteile meiner Lieblingsmarke anschauen durfte, da wächst das Verlangen nach mehr Federweg, zumal die Abfahrt vom Königstuhl mit meinem Fully schon grenzwertig war 

Und eigentlich sollte ich das ja nicht schreiben (fahre ja selbern zur Zeit eher wenig), aber du könntest ruhig mal wieder mittun Dirk!


----------



## cubelix (15. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So um die allgemeine Neugierde zu befreidigen.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mir schon gedacht das am Basteln bist Schicker Hobel Andi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und eigentlich sollte ich das ja nicht schreiben (fahre ja selbern zur Zeit eher wenig), aber du könntest ruhig mal wieder mittun Dirk!



Fahr in zwei Wochen mit Deinem Schwager in der Pfalz. Kannst Dich ja anhängen.

Mit den Leuten um Andi fahre ich nicht mit. Da komme ich mir untertechnisiert vor, ohne Remote-Teleskop-Stütze.


----------



## cubelix (15. November 2009)

Lansam glaube ich das die Winterdepressionen ausbrechen
wenn man das so liest.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fahr in zwei Wochen mit Deinem Schwager in der Pfalz. Kannst Dich ja anhängen.



Da muss ich erst mit der Regierung verhandeln 

Aber du fährst mit CClern? Dann aber doch Hardtail?


----------



## Curtado (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit den Leuten um Anid fahre ich nicht mit. Da komme ich mir untertechnisiert vor, ohne Remote-Teleskop-Stütze.



Das geht mir langsam genauso! Vor einem Jahr sind wir die Michaelsberg Trails noch mit dem Hardtail gefahren. Heute braucht man schon Protektoren ,Teleskop Stütze und min.140mm Federweg dazu.
Verdammter Fortschritt!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Verdammter Fortschritt!!!



Wenn sich die Wege nicht ändern muss man sich halt mit neuer Technik die Herausforderungen suchen. 




Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Aber du fährst mit CClern? Dann aber doch Hardtail?



Kann mit dem Proceed mit abgesenkter Gabel auch touren. Und die vier Kilo Gewichtsunterschied zum Rad von Patrick gleiche ich dadurch aus, dass Pat meinen Rucksack trägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (15. November 2009)

Ich bin dann schließlich auch noch gut heimgekommen, nachdem 25min völlig durchnässt vor der Kaserne auf mein "Taxi" gewartet habe. 

Wegen der Lampe:
Wie spann ich die denn am besten über meinen Helm, dass sie net wegrutscht?


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich bin dann schließlich auch noch gut heimgekommen, nachdem 25min völlig durchnässt vor der Kaserne auf mein "Taxi" gewartet habe.
> 
> Wegen der Lampe:
> Wie spann ich die denn am besten über meinen Helm, dass sie net wegrutscht?



Habs gerade probiertrutsch weg.
Am besten die Bänder wegschneiden und mit einem Klettband befestigen.


----------



## Kadauz (15. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Habs gerade probiertrutsch weg.
> Am besten die Bänder wegschneiden und mit einem Klettband befestigen.



Dann müsste man ja jedes mal des neu aufkleben und wegschneiden. Denn die Halterung will ich ja net immer aufm Helm haben.


----------



## andi1969 (15. November 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Dann müsste man ja jedes mal des neu aufkleben und wegschneiden. Denn die Halterung will ich ja net immer aufm Helm haben.



Nicht so .....sondern als Schlaufe durch den Helm bzw. die Luftkanäle.


----------



## iTom (15. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nicht so .....sondern als Schlaufe durch den Helm bzw. die Luftkanäle.



Ist zwar ne andere Lampe, aber so ähnlich wie hier sollte trotzdem gehen:


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. November 2009)

Hallo Andi1969; Votecoli; Burn; Reese; Cubelix!!!!
Habe für den 27.11.2009 in der Talschänke in Untergrombach einen Tisch für 18:30 bestellt
Also "BITTE" pünktlich und vollzählich erscheinen (ohne Anhang)
Gruß
         Der allte Sack der ohne Variostütze unterwegs ist


----------



## votecoli (15. November 2009)

@Dirk: Also ich fühl mich ned angepisst! Warum auch! Verstehe Spaß! Ich bin froh das der MTB Sport so bunt ist! Für jeden ist was dabei und jeder hat seinen Stil! Also ich vor 1,5 Jahren angefangen habe zu bike (Überhaupt Sport zu machen...!) hätte ich mich bei manchen Wegen eingenässt! Die Stütze gibt mir wie andere Hilfsmittel auch einfach mehr Sicherheit! Ob mans brauch......??? Vor Jahren galten 80mm Federweg als absolut overdressed! Heute würde man ausgelacht! Jeder halt wie er will (und kann)! Ich zum Beispiel habe Schützer (bisher) noch nicht gebraucht! Bist auch wenn du technisch absolut hinterherhinkst immer eingeladen (das war ein Scherz!)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...



Gut. Dann sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Reese23 (15. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit den Leuten um Andi fahre ich nicht mit. Da komme ich mir untertechnisiert vor, ohne Remote-Teleskop-Stütze.



...du scheinst ja auch wenig Interesse daran zu haben "die Leute um Andi" überhaupt mal kennen zu lernen bevor du alle über einen Kamm scherst.

Des weiteren ist dir bestimmt auch mal in den Sinn gekomme das man(n), egal ob mit oder ohne Variostütze, ja nicht nur auf dem Eichelberg unterwegs ist.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, hab schließlich noch keine Vario am Bike und fühl mich daher auch nicht angepisst, aber das was da schreibst ist schon sehr eigensinnig... jeder kann doch dran schrauben was er will. 
Ist ja schon bald so wie beim Rennrad wo sie dich verprüglen bloß weil keine weißen Socken trägst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. November 2009)

Mal gespannt, ob es bei mir diese Woche (ab Mittwoch) für nen N8Ride reicht. Meine Protektoren gehen mir langsam aus:

Muß mal wieder aufs Rad


----------



## iTom (15. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...Sattelstütze...



Wird für mich auch interessant, wenn das höhenverstellbare Syntace-Dingens mal auf den Markt kommt. Alle Anderen  haben zu wenig Höhenverstellung, finde ich.


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

Nehmt doch nicht alles was im Forum geschrieben wird so furchtbar ernst.


----------



## Curtado (16. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nehmt doch nicht alles was im Forum geschrieben wird so furchtbar ernst.



Würde ich auch vorschlagen!!


----------



## votecoli (16. November 2009)

Sach mal Jungs, gibts bei der Lampe nen Trick? Meine geht auch nach mehrstündigem Laden ned


----------



## Kadauz (16. November 2009)

Hast du auch das Kabel der Lampe mit dem Akku richtig verbunden? Das muss nämlich relativ fest und tief reingesteckt werden. Iss halt ne richtige (Sch)Lampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. November 2009)

Ja hab ich! Hab jetzt mal am Akkupack rumgespiel und auf einmal ist die LED am Ladegerät von dauernd grün auf rot umgesprungen. Warm wirds jetzt auch! Mmhh, mal sehen


----------



## Kadauz (16. November 2009)

Ja das hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## votecoli (17. November 2009)

An die Herren: Habe ja mal angeregt eine Telefon (event. auch email) Liste zu erstellen. Habe auch schon ein paar Daten bekommen. Wer also drauf will einfach alles per PN an mich dann kann ich die fertigen Listen auch zur W-Feier mitbringen!

Wie siehts morgen aus? Nightride oder schwimmen


----------



## burn23 (17. November 2009)

Tja würd sagen wir warten mal das Wetter ab. Sie haben gleich Post


----------



## votecoli (17. November 2009)

Nachdem die Fließenfrau ja für morgen Besserung im Wetter versprochen hat stellt sich die Frage nach dem ersten offizielen "Wir strahlen den Jägern in die Fresse" Gedächtnissnightride
Meinungen???


----------



## cubelix (17. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nachdem die Fließenfrau ja für morgen Besserung im Wetter versprochen hat stellt sich die Frage nach dem ersten offizielen "Wir strahlen den Jägern in die Fresse" Gedächtnissnightride
> Meinungen???



Bin dabei 18:00 an der Kaserne?????.


----------



## votecoli (17. November 2009)

Würd mir taugen!


----------



## Reese23 (17. November 2009)

Bei mir wirds nochmal nix morgen... bin dem Problem mit meiner "sinkenden" Lefty mal näher auf den Grund gegangen und bin morgen beim Cannondale Doc um die Lefty zu zerlegen... da ich aber eh in Bruchsal bin, stech ich vieleicht mal vorbei um mir das geSchLampe aus der nähe anzuschauen.  Natürlich nur wenn das zeitlich irgendwie passt...


----------



## votecoli (17. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds nochmal nix morgen... bin dem Problem mit meiner "sinkenden" Lefty mal näher auf den Grund gegangen und bin morgen beim Cannondale Doc um die Lefty zu zerlegen... da ich aber eh in Bruchsal bin, stech ich vieleicht mal vorbei um mir das geSchLampe aus der nähe anzuschauen.  Natürlich nur wenn das zeitlich irgendwie passt...


 

Pussides morgigen Tages!


----------



## burn23 (17. November 2009)

Gut, morgen 18.00 Uhr basst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (17. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds nochmal nix morgen... bin dem Problem mit meiner "sinkenden" Lefty mal näher auf den Grund gegangen und bin morgen beim Cannondale Doc um die Lefty zu zerlegen... da ich aber eh in Bruchsal bin, stech ich vieleicht mal vorbei um mir das geSchLampe aus der nähe anzuschauen.  Natürlich nur wenn das zeitlich irgendwie passt...



@Reese
Mit wieviel Druck fährst du die Lefty? Hast du noch das 2009 Modell? 
Schau mal auf der Cannondale Homepage nach der Lefty SOLO-AIR Technote (EN) Dokument  steht im Techcenter.Das war bei meiner Lefty das Problem.


----------



## Kadauz (17. November 2009)

Wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist, werd ich morgen auch dabei sein. Vielleicht bring ich noch nen Kollegen aus Heidelberg mit der zu Besuch ist. Der will auch mal die Bruchsaler Berge kennenlernen. Ich hoffe das geht ok.


----------



## Reese23 (17. November 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> @Reese
> Mit wieviel Druck fährst du die Lefty? Hast du noch das 2009 Modell?
> Schau mal auf der Cannondale Homepage nach der Lefty SOLO-AIR Technote (EN) Dokument  steht im Techcenter.Das war bei meiner Lefty das Problem.



Japp, die 2009er Lefty Max 130 PBR.

Laut Lefty Beschreibung soll ich mit rund 8 bar fahren, das hatte ich die ganze Zeit auch allerdings ist sie da ständig weggesackt... Laut Ralf vom Bunny-Shop hab ich jetzt mal mehr Druck drauf gemacht, da wirds zwar besser aber so ist mir die Lefty zu hart.
Nach nem Telefonat mit 88 heute, haben die mir genau das gesagt was du mir geschrieben hast mit der Tech-Note.


----------



## votecoli (18. November 2009)

Sag mal Björn, weißt du die Viskosität des Fox Öls bzw. von dem das du mir mitgebracht hast? Hab jetzt nochmal die Manuals durchgelesen und auf der Dämpferseite sollen 160ml rein(Auf der Federseite nur 10ml)! Da muß ich mir noch besorgen!!


----------



## andi1969 (18. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nachdem die Fließenfrau ja für morgen Besserung im Wetter versprochen hat stellt sich die Frage nach dem ersten offizielen "Wir strahlen den Jägern in die Fresse" Gedächtnissnightride
> Meinungen???



 kein Dämpfer


----------



## burn23 (18. November 2009)

Das Öl das ich dir gab hat eine Viskosität von 7,5, dass Fox-Öl hat 7. Wie gesagt, mein Schwippschwager schafft bei Fuchs-Schmierstoffe, ich hab ihm damals die Daten vom Fox-Öl gegeben, denk der kennt sich aus, vorallem er handelt ja tagtäglich mit dem Zeugs. Nimm mal heut abend nen Behälter mit, dann füll ich dir nochmal ab. Hab hier nix passendes mehr  zum Abfüllen da.

Und denk dran: 
Auf der Federseite ist es ein anderes Öl das rein muss. Fox füllt das in so kleine Päckchen ab. Weiß jetzt grad nimmer wie es genau heißt.


----------



## iTom (18. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Würd mir taugen!



Passt das noch 18Uhr a.d. Kaserne?


----------



## Kadauz (18. November 2009)

Ja ich hoff doch, Ich bin da mit nem Kollegen. Hoffe von euch kommt noch jemand, ich kenn mich doch net aus.


----------



## votecoli (18. November 2009)

@Andi: Schade
@Björn: Ich hab das mal jetzt so gemacht wie in den Beschreibungen, Öl hat sich erledigt, Danke!
@Tom: Ich bin auch da! Alles schön gediegen heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (18. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Tom: Ich bin auch da! Alles schön gediegen heute!



Also dann füll ich mal Bierchen in den Camelbak.


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2009)

...viel Spaß euch, ich häng immer noch auf Arbeit rum. Wird wohl heute auch nix mit meinem Lefty-Reparatur-Vorhaben.


----------



## powderliner (18. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Das Öl das ich dir gab hat eine Viskosität von 7,5, dass Fox-Öl hat 7. Wie gesagt, mein Schwippschwager schafft bei Fuchs-Schmierstoffe, ich hab ihm damals die Daten vom Fox-Öl gegeben, denk der kennt sich aus, vorallem er handelt ja tagtäglich mit dem Zeugs. Nimm mal heut abend nen Behälter mit, dann füll ich dir nochmal ab. Hab hier nix passendes mehr  zum Abfüllen da.
> 
> Und denk dran:
> Auf der Federseite ist es ein anderes Öl das rein muss. Fox füllt das in so kleine Päckchen ab. Weiß jetzt grad nimmer wie es genau heißt.



Danke björn du hast mich grad auf ne idee gebracht... Muss mal deinen schwippschwager und alten Ducati kumpel anrufen brauch nämlich auch öl für meine Reba damit die wieder richtig läuft wenn sie demnächst an meine Frau vereerbt wird.


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2009)

So ists recht, nochmal schön Gabelservice machen bevor sie ans Frauchen vererbt wird... sehr vorbildlich. 

Was macht dein Stereo, schon was gehört oder gar schon bekommen???


----------



## powderliner (18. November 2009)

Das erste schwarze schwirrt hier im forum schon in der r1 version rum. händler meinte gestern das es spätestesn in 2 wochen da ist... kann es kaum abwarten...


----------



## andi1969 (18. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi: Schade



Bääh hör uff war ja klar der das Teil nicht heute kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. November 2009)

Hier eine Aufnahme vom heutigen Ausflug:





War zwar anti-gediegen die Ausfahrt, wie auf der Flucht aber trotzdem gut. Hoffentlich bald wieder mit ner vollgeladenen DX-Lampe. 

Auf jeden Fall ist die DX-Lampe sehr brauchbar, auch ohne pimpen/tunen.

Tolle Runde


----------



## Reese23 (18. November 2009)

Ich bin neidisch... hoffe mir reichts morgen mein Rize wieder flott zu machen und dann bei den nächsten Nightrides mit am Start zu sein...


----------



## Kadauz (19. November 2009)

Ja war echt goil die Tour, wenn auch ziemlich flott.
Meine Lampe wurde auf halben Weg zum Bahnhof rot. Aus ging sie aber noch nicht.


----------



## votecoli (19. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier eine Aufnahme vom heutigen Ausflug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja wirklich schee wars. Nur das Teeemmmpppooo. Komm mir wie mit Kinderanhänger den Berghoch vor!


----------



## iTom (19. November 2009)

@DX-Besitzer
Hat jemand von Euch einen Adapter (USA-Europa) versehentlich zu viel, oder übrig?


----------



## cubelix (19. November 2009)

Das habt ihr jetzt davon mit den DX Lampen  wenn man da Vorrausfahrt hat man immer das Gefühl das einem gleich in den Hinter gefahren wird und zurückschauen ist nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## cubelix (19. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @DX-Besitzer
> Hat jemand von Euch einen Adapter (USA-Europa) versehentlich zu viel, oder übrig?



Hallo Tom

Schnellster weg Mediamarkt gibt es einen passenden Stecker von Brennstuhl 3,79 Euro gute Qualität oder bei Amazon etc.
bist mit Versand aber nicht günstiger


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. November 2009)

Kachelmann sagt am So. schon wieder Regen:kotz:
Wie wär mit ner Runde Sa.14:30 Treffpunkt "Kaserne" und dann Richtung Turmberg
Natürlich mit (Sch)lampe im Rucksack
Wer hat Lust und Zeit


----------



## votecoli (19. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Kachelmann sagt am So. schon wieder Regen:kotz:
> Wie wär mit ner Runde Sa.14:30 Treffpunkt "Kaserne" und dann Richtung Turmberg
> Natürlich mit (Sch)lampe im Rucksack
> Wer hat Lust und Zeit


 
Hhmm, ja Samstag soll noch richtig schön sein!


----------



## burn23 (19. November 2009)

Mal schauen obs bei mir reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. November 2009)

Ich werde morgen früh ein bisschen rumpfetzen. Mal schauen wie es Freitagsmorgens aussieht


----------



## burn23 (19. November 2009)

Den kennen wir doch  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220513314280

oder 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322264&page=22


----------



## Reese23 (19. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Den kennen wir doch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220513314280
> 
> ...



WOW, was ein Angebot...  ich werd gleich mal mitbieten...


----------



## Reese23 (19. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hhmm, ja Samstag soll noch richtig schön sein!



Ich würd mich anschließen sofern es bei mir zeitlich passt... vielleicht können wir auch schon um 14 Uhr los, dann kommen wir nicht zwangsläufig in die Dunkelheit.


----------



## burn23 (20. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> ... und dann Richtung Turmberg
> ...



Mit Bike oder Auto


----------



## Reese23 (20. November 2009)

Zum Thema Morgen: Da meine Schwester Ihren 30. Geburtstag feiert muss ich spätestens um 17 Uhr daheim sein, was nicht reichen wird mit dem Vorhaben Turmberg. 
Ich werd also nicht mit am Start sein... so wie es aussieht werde ich morgen gegen 12 rum mich am Eichelberg rumtreiben um meine heute gewartete Lefty in Ruhe zu testen... bin über Gesellschaft natürlich nicht unerfreut.


----------



## andi1969 (20. November 2009)

*es lebt .....jahuhh es lebt*


----------



## iTom (20. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *es lebt .....jahuhh es lebt*



Wann ist die Jungfernfahrt?


----------



## andi1969 (20. November 2009)

Am Samstag oder Sonntag oder Samstag/Sonntag......weiß noch nicht so genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. November 2009)

Na das paßt doch morgen zur Jungfernfahrt! Bin auch mit dabei, sagt mir nur wo und wann! Morgen früh werd ich mal meine xtr Laufräder ausbauen zum einstellen bei der Bucht!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *es lebt .....jahuhh es lebt*



Die Remote-Teleskop-Stütze fehlt. 

Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## Curtado (20. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *es lebt .....jahuhh es lebt*



Läßt du die Laufräder drin oder holst du dir stabilere?


----------



## cubelix (20. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Kachelmann sagt am So. schon wieder Regen:kotz:
> Wie wär mit ner Runde Sa.14:30 Treffpunkt "Kaserne" und dann Richtung Turmberg
> Natürlich mit (Sch)lampe im Rucksack
> Wer hat Lust und Zeit



Sa. geht nix  erst Arbeit dann zum Purzelltag 

Bleibt nur der Sundich


----------



## cubelix (20. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> WOW, was ein Angebot...  ich werd gleich mal mitbieten...



Ahhmmm wie kann denn das sein das der Ars.... noch 100% Positive Bewertungen hat .

Habt ihr euch etwa gütlich Geeinigt


----------



## cubelix (20. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *es lebt .....jahuhh es lebt*



Na das wird  deine Wirbelsäule aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Un? Fahr ma heut


----------



## Reese23 (21. November 2009)

Also ich bin um halb eins rum oben an der Kaserne...


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Hhm, und die Turmbegtour?? Andi und Andi??
Wenn keine Tour Richtung Ettlingen stettfindet können wir ja eine Abstimmungstour fahren! Andi sein neues bike, du deine Lefty und ich den Luftdruck in meiner Revidierten Fox


----------



## burn23 (21. November 2009)

Ich wär dabei wenns net alzu früh wäre. Egal wo...

Gruß


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Tja dann bräuchten wir jetzt nur noch die Meinung von Andi und Andi! (oder wer sonst noch Lust hat! curtado?)


----------



## Curtado (21. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja dann bräuchten wir jetzt nur noch die Meinung von Andi und Andi! (oder wer sonst noch Lust hat! curtado?)


Sorry, meine Lefty ist gerade beim Tuning  und meine Kurbel sieht noch so aus.





[/URL][/IMG]
Ich denke das ich nächstes WE wieder was fahrbares habe


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Schade! Vor lauter tunen das radeln net vergessen, Männer! 

Duck un weg!


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

P.S.: Falls jemand Interesse an meinen (superleichten!) xtr Laufräder hat bevor ich sie in die Bucht stelle.................


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2009)

* mein Weibchen muss unbedingt heute noch zu <ik<ea...sagt schon alles oder*


----------



## speedygonzales (21. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * mein Weibchen muss unbedingt heute noch zu <ik<ea...sagt schon alles oder*



harharharhar woher kenne ich das nur 
vor allem was da an Schwachsinn die Weiber immer kaufen müssen.. in dem Laden drehen die alle durch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (21. November 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> harharharhar woher kenne ich das nur
> vor allem was da an Schwachsinn die Weiber immer kaufen müssen.. in dem Laden drehen die alle durch.....



Nicht alles verteufeln. Dort gibt es u.a. Artikel, die lt. Öko-Test gut und billig sind, wo Premiumhersteller nichts entgegenzusetzen haben, leider


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

ihr seit alle 

OT


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Achtung! 

hab grad mit trail-Dive-Andi telefoniert:

14.30 Uhr an der Kaserne!

Angedacht ist mal Richtung Turmberg (lampen nicht vergessen!)

Wer also Lust hat!


----------



## burn23 (21. November 2009)

Uff, glaub ich bleib doch daheim.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour heut

Gruß Björn


----------



## Reese23 (21. November 2009)

Bei mir wars auch nichts mit halb 1 radeln an der Kaserne... meine Schwiegermutter hat mich für "paar Minuten" zum Baumschnitt geholt, das war um halb 11 - eben bin ich vom Garten wieder gekommen.


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Na und wir hatten herrliche 55km und 1500hm zum Turmberg und zurück. Hin bei schönem sonnigen Wetter und zurück ein Nightride


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2009)

*Tja und ich war doch noch am Machine testen.....ist scho eine heftige Umstellung vom Hardtail auf Fully*


----------



## votecoli (21. November 2009)

Mußte genauer erklären!


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2009)

*Naja von 0 mm auf 150 mm ist halt ein komisches Gefühl wenn man Hardtail seit 13 Jahren gefahren ist.....kanns nur mit Kaugummiheck beschreiben. Bins halt nicht gewohnt das der Arsch vom Bike sich mitbewegt und man plötzlich über Wurzeln im sitzen fahren kann besonderst lustig war der TomTom Trail mit über 33 Sachen im sitzen wo ich sonst komplett stehend runter bin.......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (21. November 2009)

Wollte Morgen eine Runde drehen 

so um 9:30 10:00 von der Kaseren soll ja Nachmittags denn ein oder anderen Schauer geben .

Kann sich noch jemand damit anfreunden


----------



## Reese23 (22. November 2009)

Erschreckend still hier... scheinbar zieht nicht nur mich das Wetter zur Zeit runter!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Tja und ich war doch noch am Machine testen.....ist scho eine heftige Umstellung vom Hardtail auf Fully*



Das hier:






Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, Andi-willkommen bei den Pussies !! Ich wollte mein Fully aber auch nie mehr hergeben wollen!!


----------



## andi1969 (23. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Erschreckend still hier... scheinbar zieht nicht nur mich das Wetter zur Zeit runter!



*......des Wetter kann man ja nur Kommentarlos hinnehmen oder Swen   ...... ich krieg Hirnsausen nö ich reg mich ned UFF*


----------



## cubelix (23. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *......des Wetter kann man ja nur Kommentarlos hinnehmen oder Swen   ...... ich krieg Hirnsausen nö ich reg mich ned UFF*



*Also mir wude mal gesagt es gibt nur schlechte Kleidungund kein schlechtes Wetter.

Wahr gestern unterwegs in der Hoffnung ja es soll ja erst Nachmittags richtig Regnenda hat mein Wetterdienst wohl was verwechselt.

Ich werde gestern  unter Ganzkörperfango abhaken 



*


----------



## votecoli (23. November 2009)

Ich weiß was ich die Tage bei dem Wetter mache..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (23. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich die Tage bei dem Wetter mache..........



Ja dann viel Spaß 
Bin mal gespannt wenns verdisch is 
Kannst ja am Mitwoch zum Nightride gleich mal testen


----------



## Don Stefano (23. November 2009)

Ach du meine Güte, der kalte Krieg ist zurück - das Wettrüsten geht wieder los.


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *......des Wetter kann man ja nur Kommentarlos hinnehmen oder Swen   ...... ich krieg Hirnsausen nö ich reg mich ned UFF*



Wo du recht hast... 



cubelix schrieb:


> Ich werde gestern  unter Ganzkörperfango abhaken



 ...ich schmeiß mich fort for lachen... so gings uns letzten Samstag auch.



votecoli schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich die Tage bei dem Wetter mache..........



 Boa, was für ein Gerät. Bin mal gespannt das Teil zu sehen wenns fertig hast.


----------



## burn23 (23. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich die Tage bei dem Wetter mache..........



Angeber


----------



## cubelix (23. November 2009)

Hallo die Damen 

Am Mittwoch soll des Wetter sich wieder beruhigen 

Nightridestart um 18:30 wer ist mit dabei 

Die Reisegeschwindigkeit wird auf vielfachen Wünsch nach unten korrigiert


----------



## votecoli (23. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen
> 
> Am Mittwoch soll des Wetter sich wieder beruhigen
> 
> ...


----------



## burn23 (23. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen
> 
> Am Mittwoch soll des Wetter sich wieder beruhigen
> 
> ...



Jawoll 

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Herrgott es immer mittwochs mit uns gut meint und das Wetter auflockert. Ich finds gut, Gott ist geil


----------



## Kadauz (23. November 2009)

Ich wär auch wieder gerne dabei, nur wirds bei mir vielleicht bissl knapp. Wenn ich später komme, muss ich ja einfach dem Lichtkegel im Wald folgen. 

Ach ja, Tempo kann ruhig feierabend konform sein. 

@Votecoli
Arschcooles Gestell!


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

Bin auch dabei... hoffe das meine Lampen-Helm-Konstruktion hält sonst steh ich im dunkel...


----------



## Curtado (23. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich die Tage bei dem Wetter mache..........


Sieht gut aus
Montierst du die Teile vom 301 um?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (23. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich die Tage bei dem Wetter mache..........




Tolles Teil. Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage zur (Sch)Lampe... wenn der Akku läd, muss dann die LED am Ladegerät rot oder grün leuchten?

Hatte den Akku eigentlich voll geladen am Samstag, eben nehm ich das Lämpchen in die Hand - geht nix. Jetzt steck ich das Ladegerät in den Akku dann leuchtet die rote LED kurz danach wird sie grün.


----------



## iTom (23. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zur (Sch)Lampe... wenn der Akku läd, muss dann die LED am Ladegerät rot oder grün leuchten?
> 
> Hatte den Akku eigentlich voll geladen am Samstag, eben nehm ich das Lämpchen in die Hand - geht nix. Jetzt steck ich das Ladegerät in den Akku dann leuchtet die rote LED kurz danach wird sie grün.



Rein deoredisch dürfte "rot" = "laden" bedeuten und "grün" = "habe fertig". Ich hoffe mal dass die Ladeüberwachung, falls es denn eine geben sollte, entsprechend funktioniert, dass der Akku nicht überladen wird. Dann nämlich wäre er hinüber.


----------



## votecoli (23. November 2009)

Bei mir wars am Anfang mit den Leuchten auch komisch! Nach mehrmaligem benutzen ists jetzt so wies sein soll: Beim laden rot ca.3.5-4Std und dann wirds sie grün!


@curtado: Nee, alles neu macht der Mai eh, der November

Werd mir mit dem Aufbau obwohl ich alle Teile habe die nötige Zeit lassen. Nix is schlimmer als hektik wenns gut werden soll. Bin da arg pingelig


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

So hab das jetzt mal untersucht... 

1. Akku ist razeputz leer
2. Akku ran ans Ladegerät
2.1. Ladegerät LED für ca. 1 Min rot danach wird die LED grün
3. Akku ist immer noch leer

Hat einer einen Tip von euch???


----------



## votecoli (23. November 2009)

Versuch mal die einzelnen Zellen des Akkupacks etwas zu bewegen! Hab ich auch am Anfang gemacht als bei mir die selben Probleme auftraten!


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

Sehr seltsam ist das... bewegen hat leider nichts gebracht. Das Ladegerät gibt den selben Ladestrom aus egal ob die LED rot oder grün ist. Offenbar steuert der Akku ob er läd oder nicht - also hab ich eben die "Verpackung" geöffnet und siehe da, eine Platine mit paar Bauteilen drauf. Ist die LED grün kommt an die Akkukontakte kein Ladestrom mehr durch, ist die LED rot liegt die Spannung 1 V höher, also fließt ein Ladestrom. Warum mein Akku nach paar Sekunden meldet er sei voll weiß ich leider nicht.

Schei$e ist das mal wieder...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2009)

Hm. Memory-Effekt?


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht aber ohne ein einziges Mal richtig zu laden? Dann wär er ja schon so gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (24. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht aber ohne ein einziges Mal richtig zu laden? Dann wär er ja schon so gekommen...



Mach keinen Scheiß Sven 

Hohle heute meine Lampe beim  ihr wisst schon wo ab,werde berichten.


----------



## Curtado (24. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam ist das... bewegen hat leider nichts gebracht. Das Ladegerät gibt den selben Ladestrom aus egal ob die LED rot oder grün ist. Offenbar steuert der Akku ob er läd oder nicht - also hab ich eben die "Verpackung" geöffnet und siehe da, eine Platine mit paar Bauteilen drauf. Ist die LED grün kommt an die Akkukontakte kein Ladestrom mehr durch, ist die LED rot liegt die Spannung 1 V höher, also fließt ein Ladestrom. Warum mein Akku nach paar Sekunden meldet er sei voll weiß ich leider nicht.
> 
> Schei$e ist das mal wieder...



Die Litium Ionen Akkus haben eine Lade/Endladebegrenzung das sie nicht über bzw ganz entladen werden. Das ist die kleine Platine. Sieht so aus als ob das Teil hinüber ist.


----------



## Reese23 (24. November 2009)

Reperaturbericht zur (Sch)Lampe:

Wie angekündigt war ich heute bei meinem Vater um die Lampe bzw. den Akku zu checken. Offenbar ist wirklich die kleine Platine die vorgeschaltet ist hinüber. Die Platine schützt den Akku vor Tiefentladung und möglich Überladung. Wir haben diese jetzt überbrückt und ich lade den Akku künftig direkt. 
Da das Ladegerät 1800 mA macht und der Akku laut euren Laufzeitangaben der Lampe etwa 4000 - 4500 mAh haben müsste komme ich bei einer Ladezeit von guten 3 Stunden raus.
Wenn das Ladegerät was taugt müsste allerdings auch ohne Platine die LED auf grün schalten sobald der Ladestrom sinkt und der Akku somit voll ist... das werde ich morgen in der Firma mal checken, da hock ich ja paar Stunden direkt daneben und kann ein Auge drauf werfen.

So long...


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2009)

Einen Lithium-Akku sollte man bei solchen Strömen nicht einfach nach Zeit laden, die Dinger können explodieren. Eine Dauerladung darf nur mit etwa einem Zehntel des Nennstroms erfolgen, in diesem Fall also rund 500mA. Wenn das Ladegerät nicht eine eigene Ladungserkennung hat sondern die Steuerung rein Akku-seitig erfolgt würde ich das also lieber nicht machen.


----------



## Reese23 (24. November 2009)

Dann besorgst du mir einen neuen Akku mit funktionierender Platine aus den USA? Ich hab leider keine andere Möglichkeit das Teil in Betrieb zu nehmen.

Der Ladestrom liegt übrigens auch trotz Platine bei 1,8 A.


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Reperaturbericht zur (Sch)Lampe:
> 
> Wie angekündigt war ich heute bei meinem Vater um die Lampe bzw. den Akku zu checken. Offenbar ist wirklich die kleine Platine die vorgeschaltet ist hinüber. Die Platine schützt den Akku vor Tiefentladung und möglich Überladung. Wir haben diese jetzt überbrückt und ich lade den Akku künftig direkt.
> Da das Ladegerät 1800 mA macht und der Akku laut euren Laufzeitangaben der Lampe etwa 4000 - 4500 mAh haben müsste komme ich bei einer Ladezeit von guten 3 Stunden raus.
> ...



Hui noch mal glück gehabt dachte schon du hast das Pech am Schuhkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (24. November 2009)

Warten wirs ab Andi...

Eike hat im Grunde schon recht, das Ganze ist nicht ungefährlich aber für den Anfang muss es so gehen bis ich evtl. ein besseres Ladegerät aufgetrieben habe.


----------



## cubelix (24. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Warten wirs ab Andi...
> 
> Eike hat im Grunde schon recht, das Ganze ist nicht ungefährlich aber für den Anfang muss es so gehen bis ich evtl. ein besseres Ladegerät aufgetrieben habe.



Hallo Sven

Hab hier was im Forum wegen defekten Ladegeräten bei DX gefunden hoffe des hilft weiter 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6511456


----------



## Reese23 (24. November 2009)

ohhh, sehr guter Link, DANKE. 

Da steht ja alles was man in der Sache wissen muss... der Lader mit Überwachungsfunktion ist schon bestellt , damit ist das "Platinenproblem" gelöst. Das kleine Scheißteil fliegt raus inkl. Fernostladegerät, die 12  sind mir kein Wohnungsband werd.


----------



## Curtado (25. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Dann besorgst du mir einen neuen Akku mit funktionierender Platine aus den USA? Ich hab leider keine andere Möglichkeit das Teil in Betrieb zu nehmen.
> 
> Der Ladestrom liegt übrigens auch trotz Platine bei 1,8 A.



Ich benutze für meine Lampe einen Canon Nachbauakku BP-945. Den bekommst du schon für 20 Euro rum mit Platine usw. Musst nur noch die Leitungen anlöten.


----------



## Reese23 (25. November 2009)

Ist der Akku mit 7,2 V nicht zu schwach??? Die Lampe hat ne Betriebsspannung von ca. 8,4 V.


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2009)

Das Wetter ist ja echt gut heute. Also steht noch 18:30 Uhr an der Kaserne? Ich werds denk ich schaffen.


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2009)

Mehr hat der Originalakku auch nicht. Das ist soweit ich weis ein 2s2p Akku also bei der Spannung 2 LiIo-Akkus in Serie macht 7,2V


----------



## votecoli (25. November 2009)

Soory Jungs, mir reichts nicht auf heut Abend!!!!


----------



## burn23 (25. November 2009)

Ist jetzt sonst noch wer dabei heut, net dass ich dann alleine bei der Kaserne stehe?

Wie siehts aus, Cubelix, Kadauz (dabei oder) und Andis? Reese, Lampe jetzt putt oder net


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt sonst noch wer dabei heut, net dass ich dann alleine bei der Kaserne stehe?
> 
> Wie siehts aus, Cubelix, Kadauz (dabei oder) und Andis? Reese, Lampe jetzt putt oder net



Ich bin dabei! 18:30 Uhr,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. November 2009)

Ich bin nischt dabei, hab leider noch was anderes zu tun


----------



## Reese23 (25. November 2009)

Bin dabei... Lampe geht (hoff ich)! Sollte es dunkel werden im Wald dreh ich halt ab...


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2009)

Jemand noch da? Bin noch zu Hause und hab den Zug nicht bekommen, da ich in der Garage 2 Platten am Vorderrad festgestellt hab.... Muss irgendwie nach Bruchsal kommen...

Edit: Ok, hab noch nen Auto organisieren können. Wenn alles klappt bin ich dort.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt sonst noch wer dabei heut, net dass ich dann alleine bei der Kaserne stehe?
> 
> Wie siehts aus, Cubelix, Kadauz (dabei oder) und Andis? Reese, Lampe jetzt putt oder net


 
*******
Neues Rad und Dämpfer mit masiven Oelverlust.
Es ist zum:kotz:
Mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muß
bis der neue kommt

*Jungs denkt an den Fr. Abend 18:30 Talschänke in Untergrombach*


----------



## burn23 (25. November 2009)

Oho aha, der Herr mit einem neuen Rad. Zeig mal Bilder! Schade dass du heut net gleich mit deinem neuen Hobel mitfahren konntest.


----------



## Reese23 (25. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *******
> Neues Rad und Dämpfer mit masiven Oelverlust.
> Es ist zum:kotz:
> Mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muß
> ...



boahh... das ja assi! Neues Bike und der Dämpfer sift ohne das damit gefahren bist... man könnte ja fast meinen du hast soviel "Glück" wie ich zur Zeit.


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *******
> Neues Rad und Dämpfer mit masiven Oelverlust.
> Es ist zum:kotz:
> Mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muß
> ...


 

Boa *******! Und ich dacht schon unsere Bremsen wären undicht. Nachdem die Woche einfach mieß losging, meines Erzeugers Auto mich zu tote genervt hat und anscheinend alle Kollegen die Seuche haben und ich Überstunden machen muß.........
Endlich was gutes:







Mehr Bilder im Ordner


----------



## Kadauz (26. November 2009)

@ votecoli
 Sieht echt genial aus. Jetzt muss es nur noch fahren. Aber eigentlich könnte man es auch nur ins Wohnzimmer hängen.

@andi
Hast mal den Dämpfer aufgemacht? Vielleicht haben die nur viel zu viel Öl in die Luftkammer reingehauen.


----------



## Reese23 (26. November 2009)

@Oli

* Brutal*  mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (26. November 2009)

@ Olli ich dachte du wolltest dir Zeit lassen mit dem Aufbau

Ist richtig toll geworden. Sind das die Hope Mini?


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

@Danke:Fährt sich auch geil!!!

@Curtado: War doch schon eeewwwwiiigggg lang
Es sind die Tech M4 mit 203 vorne und hinten damit ich fette Sau auch zum stehen komm


----------



## burn23 (26. November 2009)

Olli sieht klasse aus, gerade zu umwerfend  Wie bist du mit deiner Suntourgabel im vergleich zu der Foxgabel zufrieden?

Wow wieviel Kabel gehen von deinem Lenker weg  
Sieht so aus als könntset du damit jede Schraube von deinem Bike mit steuern


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Olli sieht klasse aus, gerade zu umwerfend  Wie bist du mit deiner Suntourgabel im vergleich zu der Foxgabel zufrieden?
> 
> Wow wieviel Kabel gehen von deinem Lenker weg
> Sieht so aus als könntset du damit jede Schraube von deinem Bike mit steuern


 
Nee nee, keine Angst! Hab mit Blitz fotografiert und das spiegelt sich im Hintergrund. Sind nur zwei mehr als normal: Gabel-und Stützenabsenkung! Bis jetzt kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, bin ja nur ins Geschäft heut morgen. Steifer ist sie auf jeden Fall


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

[

@andi
Hast mal den Dämpfer aufgemacht? Vielleicht haben die nur viel zu viel Öl in die Luftkammer reingehauen.[/quote]

Oelaustritt direkt am Pro Pedal Hebel und das nicht wenig
Habe doch Garantie, da werd ich die Finger schön weglassen


----------



## cubelix (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> [
> 
> @andi
> Hast mal den Dämpfer aufgemacht? Vielleicht haben die nur viel zu viel Öl in die Luftkammer reingehauen.


 
Oelaustritt direkt am Pro Pedal Hebel und das nicht wenig
Habe doch Garantie, da werd ich die Finger schön weglassen [/quote]

Hattest Dir mal lieber was gescheites Gekauft und kein 


Auslaufmodell .

Bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (26. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Boa *******! Und ich dacht schon unsere Bremsen wären undicht. Nachdem die Woche einfach mieß losging, meines Erzeugers Auto mich zu tote genervt hat und anscheinend alle Kollegen die Seuche haben und ich Überstunden machen muß.........
> Endlich was gutes:
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Was eine Waffe *


----------



## Kadauz (26. November 2009)

Naja, wenns am Pro Pedal raussifft isses natürlich eindeutig...


----------



## andi1969 (26. November 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! 18:30 Uhr,



*Ach 18.30.....sowas ich hat´s anderst im Kopf naja hab dann Andi alone in the Dark gespielt........dachte nicht was so alles im Dunkel unterwegs ist*


----------



## Reese23 (26. November 2009)

...gings dir so wie MR.BERGRAD aus folgendem Thema?? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432406

Hab selten so gelacht hier im Forum wie bei diesem Thema...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Oho aha, der Herr mit einem neuen Rad. Zeig mal Bilder! Schade dass du heut net gleich mit deinem neuen Hobel mitfahren konntest.


 

Ne, der Herr hat zwei neue Räder


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

Da sieht man mal wos Geld (uns Glück) steckt! Er hat gesagt er gibt ne Runde aus bei so viel Fortune


----------



## cubelix (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ne, der Herr hat zwei neue Räder





Focus First Extreme  ahmm da kriegste aber noch Gewichte in die Tasch 
                             Wenn da mitfahren wilsch.



Und ein Stereo Würfel


----------



## Reese23 (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ne, der Herr hat zwei neue Räder



Was hast den deiner Frau dafür anbieten müssen das sie das duldet... oder weiß sie am ende noch gar nichts davon?


----------



## Curtado (26. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wos Geld (uns Glück) steckt! Er hat gesagt er gibt ne Runde aus bei so viel Fortune



Habt Ihr zwei im Lotto gewonnen!?!?


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Habt Ihr zwei im Lotto gewonnen!?!?


 
Man bald is Weihnachten, haste das verpennt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ne, der Herr hat zwei neue Räder



Hast du deinen Franzosen jetzt in Rente geschickt und gegen die zwei Jungspunde getauscht 

Komm mir vor wie im kalten Krieg, damn da muss ich auch bald aufrüsten. Bin mir grad am überlegen ne Variostütze (böses Ding )zuzulegen als  für mich


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Habt Ihr zwei im Lotto gewonnen!?!?


 

Nicht im Lotto
Zeitschrift `Mountain Bike`
@Votecoli: Nix mit Runde ich arme (Glücks)Sau
@Cubelix: Extrme ist gar nicht so leicht aber sehr steif..............


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

@Andi und Andi: Ich brauch noch eure Daten die ihr auf der Liste wollt! Ohne eure Freigabe schreib ich gar nix!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Franzosen jetzt in Rente geschickt und gegen die zwei Jungspunde getauscht
> 
> Komm mir vor wie im kalten Krieg, damn da muss ich auch bald aufrüsten. Bin mir grad am überlegen ne Variostütze (böses Ding )zuzulegen...


 
Franzose ist im Trockendog
Wartung muß auch mal sein


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Andi und Andi: Ich brauch noch eure Daten die ihr auf der Liste wollt! Ohne eure Freigabe schreib ich gar nix!!!


Freigabe erteil, aber nur für unseren harten Kern


----------



## cubelix (26. November 2009)

*
@ Trail Dive Andi

Ja dann Herzlichen
     Glückwunsch
** Da können wir ja Morgen ordentlich   und*


----------



## Curtado (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nicht im Lotto
> Zeitschrift `Mountain Bike`
> @Votecoli: Nix mit Runde ich arme (Glücks)Sau
> @Cubelix: Extrme ist gar nicht so leicht aber sehr steif..............



Glückwunsch


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

Glückwünsche angekommen
Aber ich hab nur das Extrem gewonnen
Das Cube habe ich mir vom Kurzarbeitergeld sparen müssen


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

Und? Schon ne Lösung für dein "drei Räder Problem?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (26. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und? Schon ne Lösung für dein "drei Räder Problem?"



Eines ist sicher eine Ausrede weil er wegen technischem Defekt net fahren kann lassen wir nicht mehr gelten


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und? Schon ne Lösung für dein "drei Räder Problem?"


 
Nicht wirklich
Aber mit drei Räder lebt es sich glaub ich ganz gut
Aber meine Weiber zicken rum


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Eines ist sicher eine Ausrede weil er wegen technischem Defekt net fahren kann lassen wir nicht mehr gelten


----------



## cubelix (26. November 2009)

Aber meine Weiber zicken rum















*OHH OHH 

Das gibt doch noch teure Weihnachten für die 
weiber ein riesen  oder auch 
*


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> Aber mit drei Räder lebt es sich glaub ich ganz gut
> Aber meine Weiber zicken rum


 

Ich glaub ich würd denn Gewinn auch behalten! Wer weiß wann man mal wieder so Glück hat. Und für "normales" Terrain sicher eine Rakete. Wobei man mit 120mm eh alles fahren kann (halt ned wie a Sofa)


----------



## andi1969 (26. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Aber meine Weiber zicken rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

* B**ei meiner Schwester dann eher so:uuaaaahhhh!*
[/quote]


----------



## burn23 (26. November 2009)

Ich will auch mal Glück haben und sonst wo was gewinnen 

Doch, einmal hab ich in einem türkischen Laden nahe meiner Grundschule (war vor 20 Jahren) ein Preisausschreiben mitgemacht und flux ne Kiste voll türkischen Käse und Wurst gewonnen


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal Glück haben und sonst wo was gewinnen
> 
> Doch, einmal hab ich in einem türkischen Laden nahe meiner Grundschule (war vor 20 Jahren) ein Preisausschreiben mitgemacht und flux ne Kiste voll türkischen Käse und Wurst gewonnen


 
Die haste heut noch im Schrank, gibs zu!!!:kotz:


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. November 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal Glück haben und sonst wo was gewinnen
> 
> Doch, einmal hab ich in einem türkischen Laden nahe meiner Grundschule (war vor 20 Jahren) ein Preisausschreiben mitgemacht und flux ne Kiste voll türkischen Käse und Wurst gewonnen


 Na dann behalte ich doch das Focus


----------



## andi1969 (26. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...gings dir so wie MR.BERGRAD aus folgendem Thema??
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432406
> 
> Hab selten so gelacht hier im Forum wie bei diesem Thema...



*Nee so nicht aber ich bin kein Schisser im Dunkeln(dachte ich ) aber gestern so ganz allein im Wald,überall um Dich herum knackts und raschelts hinter Dir war scho heftig.*


----------



## votecoli (26. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nee so nicht aber ich bin kein Schisser im Dunkeln(dachte ich ) aber gestern so ganz allein im Wald,überall um Dich herum knackts und raschelts hinter Dir war scho heftig.*


 

ich wär froh ich käm mal wieder in den Wald!!!!!!!!!! 200mm auf der Straße kann ich kaum ausfahren 
Und die Eidielen sind auch schon alle dicht!


----------



## votecoli (28. November 2009)

Mojn Jungs! Richtig schee wars Gestern!Müssen wie wiederholen!
Hab heute mittag mal geplant von 13.00 bis ca 16.00 Uhr eine kleine Abstimmungstour zu machen! Wer also Lust hat und damit Leben kann unterwegs auch mal anzuhalten zum einstellen..........

13.00 Uhr Kaserne

Oder andersweitige Stimmen abgeben

So, geh jetzt n Tacho kaufen................


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2009)

Moin, bin grad aus dem Bett... 

schöner Abend gestern... sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen. 

Wegen heute Mittag muss ich mal kucken wie lange meine Kundschaft jetzt dann bleibt die um die um 11 kommt, könnt eng werden.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mojn Jungs! Richtig schee wars Gestern!Müssen wie wiederholen!
> Hab heute mittag mal geplant von 13.00 bis ca 16.00 Uhr eine kleine Abstimmungstour zu machen! Wer also Lust hat und damit Leben kann unterwegs auch mal anzuhalten zum einstellen..........
> 
> 13.00 Uhr Kaserne
> ...


 
Wird knapp
Ich versuch pünktlich zu sein


----------



## votecoli (28. November 2009)

Achtung! Bei mir reichts auch ned! Machen wir 13.30-13.45 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2009)

Mensch, da geh ich einmal Samstags in die Firma kommen ständig Leute, wär besser daheim geblieben.

Bei mir wirds nix, bin bestimmt noch bis 13 Uhr in der Firma und müsste dann noch meinen Hinterreifen am Bike flicken.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achtung! Bei mir reichts auch ned! Machen wir 13.30-13.45 Uhr


 
Alles klar


----------



## votecoli (28. November 2009)

Deine vier kleinen Teile haben zehn euro gekostet! Ich bring noch ein Dämpferpümchen mit! 13.30 an der Halle! Kommt noch jemand an die Kaserne????


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2009)

Wie siehts den morgen aus? Hat wer Lust wenn das Wetter halbwegs ok ist?


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wie siehts den morgen aus? Hat wer Lust wenn das Wetter halbwegs ok ist?



ichichichich


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2009)

Alles klar, hast du zeitliche Vorlieben??? Solange es nicht um 9 Uhr Morgens ist, ists mir eigentlich egal...


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Alles klar, hast du zeitliche Vorlieben??? Solange es nicht um 9 Uhr Morgens ist, ists mir eigentlich egal...



Nö keine zeitliche Vorliebe wann Du Lust hast.


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2009)

Motivation ist ja für Morgen da  aber nützt nicht ohne Uhrzeit

Drum 12:00 Kaserne oder passt des net 

Ja sehr scheee Gestern hat Wiederhohlungpotenzial


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2009)

12 ist gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (28. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> 12 ist gut...



Ja das find ich auch  der Wecker wahr am Samstag Verdammt früh dran


----------



## iTom (28. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Alles klar, hast du zeitliche Vorlieben??? Solange es nicht um 9 Uhr Morgens ist, ists mir eigentlich egal...



Dann übernehme ich die Frühschicht um 9Uhr ab GBZ-Parkplatz Euch viel Spass im Regen


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2009)

......gut bin da und bring die Griffe und Reifen zum Testen mit.


----------



## Reese23 (28. November 2009)

Sehr gut, hab zwar vorhin mal ne Auswahl an Griffen bestellt aber das wird nix schaden. Hab auch mal noch einen Satz Conti Gravity in 2.3 geordert. Bin mal gespannt wie die da stehen neben den Nobbys.


----------



## votecoli (28. November 2009)

Lukas, Andi und ich hatten heut ne schöne "Einstellungsrunde" ohne Regen! Sogar der Stufentrail war griffig und gut fahrbar! Wenns mir reicht wär ich morgen auch gern dabei! Wenn ich bis zehn nach ned da bin schlagt euch ohne mich durch!


----------



## Stegi... (29. November 2009)

Haben euch gesehen 
Wir waren auf dem Parkplatz.

Der Stufentrail war echt gut befahrbar
Und beim Bermudadreieck liegen gar keine Blätter
mehr auf dem Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (29. November 2009)

nächstes Jahr nehme ich mein Rusch mit in dem Urlaub 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9Hd3xd8daU"]YouTube- Megavalanche Peru 2009 - Cusco Verde Films - Part 2[/ame]


----------



## iTom (29. November 2009)

Megavalanche Brasilianischer Regenwald bei Monsunregen dürfte das wahrscheinlich nur ganz knapp toppen


----------



## burn23 (29. November 2009)

So, bin eben von den Toten erwacht, schade hätte auch Lust zum biken, nur mit dem Helm den ich grad hab wäre es bissl schwer 

Hoff bei euch passt alles und die Trails flutschen gut, tschö der Björn

Denk man sieht sich am Mittwoch wieder


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Supergeil wars heut, alles gut fahrbar und griffigEcht schöne Tour und ich hatte zum Schluß 1050hm und fast 40km mit dem 901 runter


----------



## Reese23 (29. November 2009)

Fands auch schön, war aber ganz schön im Eimer zum Ende hin...

Oli, wie war die Type von dem Tacho noch mal?


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Sigma 2209


----------



## iTom (29. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Supergeil wars heut, alles gut fahrbar und griffigEcht schöne Tour und ich hatte zum Schluß 1050hm und fast 40km mit dem 901 runter



Bei mir ähnlich. Trails waren super fahrbar. Nur war die Kondition mehr als bescheiden 
Bei mir warens 20km bei 650HM. Etwas knackiger


----------



## Reese23 (29. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sigma 2209



Hast du den schon irgendwo mit Status lieferbar gefunden?  Egal wo ich schaue ist das Ding nicht erhältlich.


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Sag ich doch! Der soll offiziell erst Ende November ausgeliefert werden! Hab mir bei cyclesport einen reservieren lassen, so verpass ich nicht die Auslieferung! Ich denke das warten lohnt sich


----------



## Reese23 (29. November 2009)

Joa, also gut lesen tut er sich mal und aussehen tut er auch gut. Mein Polar müsste dann halt weichen aber da trauere ich nicht drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Kann dir ja Bescheid geben wenn sir eintrudeln bzw. gern auch einen mitbringen

@iTom: Dafür aber NUR mitm 301


----------



## cubelix (29. November 2009)

Scheeeeeeeeeeeee  Warsssssss 

Männer holt schon mal die langen Unterhosen raus 

es wird deutlich Kälter 

Am Mitwoch bloß noch 2-7 Grad  aber trocken


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Scheeeeeeeeeeeee  Warsssssss
> 
> Männer holt schon mal die langen Unterhosen raus
> 
> ...



*......so wie mir die Sose gelaufen ist werd ich nicht frieren......war ich fertig*


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Gott sei dank hab ich Opas lange Schlüper aufgehoben


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. November 2009)

Joop Jungs, scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wars
Hab nach ner Brotzeit noch das "Extrem" eingefahrn
Die Trails am Micharlsberg runter hats überlebt
Und Bergauf geht das Ding von allein, da kommen meine kurzen Beinchen gar nicht mehr mit


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Joop Jungs, scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wars
> Hab nach ner Brotzeit noch das "Extrem" eingefahrn
> Die Trails am Micharlsberg runter hats überlebt
> Und Bergauf geht das Ding von allein, da kommen meine kurzen Beinchen gar nicht mehr mit



*ne oder sag mal bist Du eigendlich mal tot zu kriegen*


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

CC Pussi
Nur das du den Berg noch schneller hochkommst

Du kriegst jetzt Blei an die Füsse


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> CC Pussi
> Nur das du den Berg noch schneller hochkommst
> 
> Du kriegst jetzt Blei an die Füsse



Nönö en Anker mit 200m Kette.....


----------



## cubelix (29. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Joop Jungs, scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wars
> Hab nach ner Brotzeit noch das "Extrem" eingefahrn
> Die Trails am Micharlsberg runter hats überlebt
> Und Bergauf geht das Ding von allein, da kommen meine kurzen Beinchen gar nicht mehr mit



Ahhh Andi 

Wie heißen die Tabletten nochmal die Du nimmst  

Uhhillosan oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. November 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ne oder sag mal bist Du eigendlich mal tot zu kriegen*


 

Nööööö
Unkraut vergeht nicht, das wird nur alt und verwelkt(schau mich doch an)


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Jaaaa, so ne Brotzeit will ich auch mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaaaa, so ne Brotzeit will ich auch mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Deine Nichte hat ne Pizza aufs Blech gezauberrt, danach geht PAPA ab wie Schmitz Katze


----------



## iTom (29. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Kann dir ja Bescheid geben wenn sir eintrudeln bzw. gern auch einen mitbringen
> 
> @iTom: Dafür aber NUR mitm 301



Wie Du aber sicherlich gesehen hast, ist das Verhältnis zwischen gefahrenen KM und HM beim 301 besser


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Wieviel Fahrstunden brauch sie noch, was will sie zum Geburtstag, was zu Weihnachten.............


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie Du aber sicherlich gesehen hast, ist das Verhältnis zwischen gefahrenen KM und HM beim 301 besser


 
Vernichtungsmeter in Zeit Tom, neue Rechnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie Du aber sicherlich gesehen hast, ist das Verhältnis zwischen gefahrenen KM und HM beim 301 besser


 
Ich fahr kein Liteville aber 14Km/610HMnach den 1000 von heut Mittag
Bekomm ich jetzt nen Lolly


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ich fahr kein Liteville aber 14Km/610HMnach den 1000 von heut Mittag
> Bekomm ich jetzt nen Lolly


 

Ohhh, ich kotz gleich:kotzu bist echt ned normal! Ich spür keine Füsse mehr
Meeehhhhrrrr Training Mädels, mehr Training!!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wieviel Fahrstunden brauch sie noch, was will sie zum Geburtstag, was zu Weihnachten.............


 
Wenn der Fahrlehrer bischen mehr Zeit hätte schaft sie es noch dieses Jahr Aber Du weißt ja, die "Lehrer"
Ich glaub das sie sich dieses Jahr von allen KOHLE wünscht
Von mir auch, und das nicht wenig


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Wenn der Fahrlehrer bischen mehr Zeit hätte schaft sie es noch dieses Jahr Aber Du weißt ja, die "Lehrer"
> Ich glaub das sie sich dieses Jahr von allen KOHLE wünscht
> Von mir auch, und das nicht wenig


 

Denk bei dem Geschenk an deine drei Räder......


----------



## iTom (29. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ich fahr kein Liteville aber 14Km/610HMnach den 1000 von heut Mittag
> Bekomm ich jetzt nen Lolly



Dann fehlt noch ein Parameter....Radlgewicht. Alles unter 13kg fällt aus dem Vergleich raus


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Dann fehlt noch ein Parameter....Radlgewicht. Alles unter 13kg fällt aus dem Vergleich raus


 

Alles über 16 dann aber auch


----------



## Reese23 (29. November 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ich fahr kein Liteville aber 14Km/610HMnach den 1000 von heut Mittag
> Bekomm ich jetzt nen Lolly





Das ist ein Witz oder??? Was isst du den bzw. was trainierst du den heimlich?


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz oder??? Was isst du den bzw. was trainierst du den heimlich?



*Hey den melden wir beim Ironman auf Hawaii an... macht unser Andi auf der Linken Arschbacke.*


----------



## votecoli (30. November 2009)

Fünf Grad und Dauerregen MädelsGott sei Dank sin ma Gestern gefahrn


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2009)

Falls ich hier noch posten darf (), ein Beitrag zum Thema "... Gott sei dank war ich gestern fahren".





Pfalz Weinbiet. Etwas frisch, aber nicht nass. Gegen 12.30 hats angefangen. Da bin ich grad wieder abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (30. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls ich hier noch posten darf (), ein Beitrag zum Thema "... Gott sei dank war ich gestern fahren".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Radlauch ohne Remote-Stütze


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schönes Radlauch ohne Remote-Stütze



Danke. Werds auch nicht so bald ändern. Dieses Tuningpotential werd ich mir noch ne Weile aufheben.


----------



## votecoli (30. November 2009)

Biste zufrieden mit der Durolux? Bin bisher absolut preis-leistung begeistert

@Meine Mädels und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:

Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne war der letzte Stand! "Ichversinkimmatschundfriermirdensackabnightride"


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2009)

Ja, bisher keine Klagen. Habe umgestellt auf offenes Ölbad. Seither "schwitzt" sie leicht, aber ansonsten top.

Und wie Du schon in Deiner Signatur schreibst, "Federweg ..."


----------



## votecoli (30. November 2009)

Oh ja, mein Kampfgewicht fühlt sich mit dem "Mehr" an Federweg deutlich wohler bei schnellen und ruppig technischen Trails


----------



## Don Stefano (30. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>



... und die ganzen weißen Anbauteile haste dem Andi abgekauft?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ... und die ganzen weißen Anbauteile haste dem Andi abgekauft?



Nein. Sind Männer-Teile. 

Vorbau ist ein AKA von Truvativ in 70 und Sattel ist ein Filante. Lenker ist übrigens auch neu. Vorher D-Lux von Brave jetzt Reverse.


----------



## votecoli (1. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein. Sind Männer-Teile.
> 
> Genau! Nur die können so n Mehrgewicht aushalten


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein. Sind Männer-Teile.


Trés chic!

Fehlt bloß noch ein optischer Gewichtsausgleich nach unten in Form von weißen Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (1. Dezember 2009)

Weiße Pedale wären auch net schlecht.

Wenns nichts allzu nass wird, bin ich am Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## iTom (1. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein. Sind Männer-Teile.
> 
> Vorbau ist ein AKA von Truvativ in 70 und Sattel ist ein Filante. Lenker ist übrigens auch neu. Vorher D-Lux von Brave jetzt Reverse.



Hae, "Reverse"? Du kannst mit dem Lenker nun rückwärts fahren? Krass aldae


----------



## matou (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss es einfach nochmal zitieren...einfach zeitlos schön! 

Offenes Ölbad? Was hast du mit der Gabel gemacht - unten abgedichtet und mit Öl befüllt?
Nachdem meine das "Zusatzöl" in waren Schweißausbrüchen auf der ersten Abfahrt beim GTR rausgeschwitzt hat bin ich zur üblichen Behandlung (ab und zu etwas Gabel-Öl auf die Standrohre) zurückgekehrt, reicht auch und funktioniert ohne Probleme. 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls ich hier noch posten darf (), ein Beitrag zum Thema "... Gott sei dank war ich gestern fahren".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin die Herren... es ist mir ja fast unangenehm und ich empfehle auch Dirk ab hier nicht weiter zu lesen  (ist natürlich Spaß @DIRK)

heute ist meine KindShock i950 gekommen. Gewicht geht echt, habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Ich hoffe mir reichts auf heute Abend um das Teil gleich mal zu testen... ich bekomm heute Nachmittag Besuch in die Firma, je nach dem wie lang das geht, könnt es eng werden heut Abend.

EDIT: Hier auch mal noch eben ein Foto von dem Guten Stück...


----------



## Kadauz (2. Dezember 2009)

Servus. Ich weiß auch nicht obs bei mir heute noch reicht.  
Rechnet mal ohne mich...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Biste zufrieden mit der Durolux? Bin bisher absolut preis-leistung begeistert
> 
> @Meine Mädels und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:
> 
> Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne war der letzte Stand! "Ichversinkimmatschundfriermirdensackabnightride"


 
Wie es aussieht steigt die Sause heute ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht steigt die Sause heute ohne mich


 
Was isch? Hasch dei Sach??
Wer kann den überhaupt heut Abend????


----------



## burn23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Muss gugge, denk aber schon dasses geht


----------



## Route66 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

schick !



Reese23 schrieb:


> heute ist meine KindShock i950 gekommen.



wer kann den die schon liefern 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sie von GoCycle bekommen. Lieferzeit war jetzt etwa eine Woche ab Bestellung. 

Am Montag hat GoCycle die erste Kiste anscheinend aus Fernost bekommen und gestern hatten die auch ne Lieferzeit von 1 - 2 Tage im Shop eingepflegt bei dem Artikel.


----------



## burn23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Sh!t, ich kann heut net


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

@cubelix, Andi1969, Reese????


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

So, Verhandlungspause... 

bei mir reichts auf keinen Fall, sorry Jungs.


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

Ned das ich Allein im dunklen Wald steh!


----------



## burn23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenns wir ne halbe Stunde später machen, könnt ichs einrichten


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

mmmh, kannst ja dazustoßen! Haben wir am Sonntag auch mit Andi gemacht! Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt noch überhaupt keine Zusage......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @cubelix, Andi1969, Reese????



.....wenn mein Auto nicht um 18 Uhr an der Kaserne steht nicht mit mir rechnen .Weiß noch nicht muss wieder um 4 Uhr aus der Kiste.....


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

mmh, Was isn mit Karsten? Von dem hab ich diese Woche noch gar nix gehört?


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn keiner kommt, kommt halt keiner! Vielleicht dreh ich mit dem Junior dann ne Runde

@Andi1969: Aber mehr Federweg macht mehr SpaßOder kommst du ned klar mitm Sofa! Auf aufs Rad wir treffen uns an der Tanke!!!!


----------



## burn23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Nee wenn dann wollt ich schon lieber gleich mitfahren. Bleib daheim, sorry. Hab morgen eh frei und kann da ausgiebig biken. Wär ja auch doof wenn du Oli allein die ganze Zeit rumfährst und dann auf mich wo warten musst. Hoff das Wetter ist einigermaßen am WE damit wir ne große Runde starten können.


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Nee wenn dann wollt ich schon lieber gleich mitfahren. Bleib daheim, sorry. Hab morgen eh frei und kann da ausgiebig biken. Wär ja auch doof wenn du Oli allein die ganze Zeit rumfährst und dann auf mich wo warten musst. Hoff das Wetter ist einigermaßen am WE damit wir ne große Runde starten können.


 
Ok, dann wünsch ich dir morgen viel Spaß! Hab nen langen Tag morgen, schadeVielleicht am Wochenende!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also wenn keiner kommt, kommt halt keiner! Vielleicht dreh ich mit dem Junior dann ne Runde
> 
> @Andi1969: Aber mehr Federweg macht mehr SpaßOder kommst du ned klar mitm Sofa! Auf aufs Rad wir treffen uns an der Tanke!!!!



Olli bin heute um 4 aus dem Bett gefallen und 16.30 war dann Feierabend....wenn aber erst um 18.30 an der Tanke und was kurzes.


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2009)

Isch konn a net, mei Aggu isch ned gladae


----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2009)

Un Andi, Was jetzt??


----------



## andi1969 (2. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un Andi, Was jetzt??



bin doch am ahziehe Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren... es ist mir ja fast unangenehm und ich empfehle auch Dirk ab hier nicht weiter zu lesen  (ist natürlich Spaß @DIRK)



Bin jetzt voll angepisst und kann Dich ab sofort noch weniger leiden. Denk Dir den Smiley

Leg sie trotzdem mal auf die Waage.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Schatzi Ihre Küchenwaage sagt 487 gr.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

@Andi wie viel bar Druck hast du den auf dem 2,4er Conti Mountain King gefahren? Hab das Gefühl der hat ne bisschen "weicher" Seitenwand als die Nobbys. Der 2,4" Nobby hat nicht gepasst hinten am Rize, der Mountain King geht.


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem Gestern ja doch noch ein Teil der Mädels unterwegs war hab ich mal ein Resume gezogen:
1. Ein Nein ist nur ein Nein wenns auch geschrieben steht
2. Eine zu Beginn "langsame" Tour muß nicht immer langsam bleiben
3. Der Wurzeltrail eignet sich besonders gut zum warmfahren
4. Mit nem Carbonfully ist man nicht zwangsläufig auch schneller den Berg runter(Gott sei dank!)

5. Und ganz wichtig: auch wenns auf der Strasse trocken ist gilt das nicht für den Wald:







So, ich geh jetzt Rad putzen!!!


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2009)

Achso, Nachtrag:
Am Wochenende soll gefahren werden. Der Tenor lag auf Sonntag zwischen ca.10.00 und 14.00 Uhr! Ziel offen!
Ich meinerseits kann Sonntag auf jedenfall nicht und werd versuchen am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen!


----------



## burn23 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja am WE soll gefahren werden, wär ich auch für, sonst verfall ich noch mehr in die Wintersch**ßwetterdepression. 

@Oli: Hast du dir jetzt etwa noch ein neues Autos (das gelbe im Hintergrund) gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja am WE soll gefahren werden, wär ich auch für, sonst verfall ich noch mehr in die Wintersch**ßwetterdepression.
> 
> @Oli: Hast du dir jetzt etwa noch ein neues Autos (das gelbe im Hintergrund) gekauft?


 

Ja klar, ich steh auf dicke Dinger Das 901 im gleichen gelb wär bestimmt krass!


----------



## iTom (3. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich steh auf dicke Dinger Das 901 im gleichen gelb wär bestimmt krass!



Was? für ein 901 braucht man nen 40Tonner zum Shutteln? Kauf ich mir dann doch wohl nie


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Was? für ein 901 braucht man nen 40Tonner zum Shutteln? Kauf ich mir dann doch wohl nie


 
"Big Bike" halt


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Was? für ein 901 braucht man nen 40Tonner zum Shutteln? Kauf ich mir dann doch wohl nie



vielleicht wollte er nur einen Lasttest für die Federn machen. Hält das Ergebnis aber geheim


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> vielleicht wollte er nur einen Lasttest für die Federn machen. Hält das Ergebnis aber geheim


 

PschhhhhhdddddddNix verode!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @Andi wie viel bar Druck hast du den auf dem 2,4er Conti Mountain King gefahren? Hab das Gefühl der hat ne bisschen "weicher" Seitenwand als die Nobbys. Der 2,4" Nobby hat nicht gepasst hinten am Rize, der Mountain King geht.



2,0bar vorne und 2.1-2,2bar hinten.....ist ja auch der Supersonik und die Nobbs haben Snake Skin(bleiben von alleine stehen)


----------



## Reese23 (3. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar, danke. Hab mir gestern für das üble Wetter zur Zeit noch den Conti Slash bestellt, mal sehen wie sich der macht.


----------



## cubelix (3. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> mmh, Was isn mit Karsten? Von dem hab ich diese Woche noch gar nix gehört?



Ihhh Leb noch Ih Leb noch.

Und fahren tu i a noch wie am Mittwoch  fast alleune aber hat dan do no wieder basst .

Sonntag ist im Terminplan zementiert .


----------



## burn23 (3. Dezember 2009)

So ich muss euch was gestehen (schäm):

Ich bin jetzt auch ne Vario-Pussi 

Muss sagen, dass Feeling der Stütze ist echt klasse, wurde ne I900 .Modell 2010


----------



## votecoli (3. Dezember 2009)

JAJA; DAS "VARIOFIEBER"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (3. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So ich muss euch was gestehen (schäm):
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch ne Vario-Pussi
> 
> Muss sagen, dass Feeling der Stütze ist echt klasse, wurde ne I900 .Modell 2010



Hast sie schon bekommen? Mit oder ohne Remote?


----------



## cubelix (3. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So ich muss euch was gestehen (schäm):
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch ne Vario-Pussi
> 
> Muss sagen, dass Feeling der Stütze ist echt klasse, wurde ne I900 .Modell 2010



Du auch Björn ich bin entsetzt


----------



## Reese23 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde sagen wir haben dann ja jetzt einen passenden Drucktitel für die Trikos:

*VARIOPUSSIS​*


----------



## cubelix (3. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wir haben dann ja jetzt einen passenden Drucktitel für die Trikos:
> 
> *VARIOPUSSIS​*



Ich schmeiß mich weg.
Und für alle ohne.

NO VARIOPUSSI


----------



## burn23 (3. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hast sie schon bekommen? Mit oder ohne Remote?



Hab sie ohne Remote, sind ja schon genug Kabel dran und außerdem soll der Remotehebel der I900 ned so dolle sein.

Du weißt ja, immer schon clean bleiben


----------



## burn23 (3. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wir haben dann ja jetzt einen passenden Drucktitel für die Trikos:
> 
> *VARIOPUSSIS​*



Ich bestell dann schonmal nen Satz


----------



## Reese23 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab da auch schon ne fixe Erklärung im Kopf sollte einer dumme Fragen stellen zum Namen:

Willkommen bei der Interessengemeinschaft Variopussis e.V. in Gründung (VP)! Die VP ist ein überregionaler, internationaler Variostützen-Dachverein für deutschsprachige Länder und Regionen wie Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Trikots könnt Ihr dann in rosa bestellen, mit lila Schrift und Rüschchen an den Ärmeln und am V-Ausschnitt. 

Respekt, Männer.

Den Smiley bitte wieder dazudenken.


----------



## votecoli (4. Dezember 2009)

jAAAAA, ich will auch eins!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nein, halt halt, ich will mindestens zwei!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (4. Dezember 2009)

So ein kleiner Bericht von Canyon aus Koblenz:

- Hammerschmidt sieht geil aus und lässt sich super knackig schalten, ist halt ein bischen schwerer, aber im Großen und Ganzen 

- die neuen Torques sehen ganz ansprechend aus 

- die neuen/alten Torques ES in Größe M sind echt gut zu fahren (kann Swen bestätigen )

- insgesamt macht der Laden einen guten Eindruck vor allem von der Optik her 

- der Kaffee beim McDoof hat auch geschmeckt 

So und wann gehts jetzt am Sonntag los?


----------



## Reese23 (4. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So ein kleiner Bericht von Canyon aus Koblenz:
> 
> - Hammerschmidt sieht geil aus und lässt sich super knackig schalten, ist halt ein bischen schwerer, aber im Großen und Ganzen
> 
> ...



Der Abstecher war keine gute Idee gell... bin schon fast schwach geworden und kümmel seit Stunden vor dem Mac rum und durchforste diverse Foren und Meinungen über die Torques mit Hammerschmidt...


----------



## votecoli (5. Dezember 2009)

Tja, Hammerschmidt war bei mir auch ne Überlegung! Aber das Gewicht....Man sagt ja ca. 500gr. mehr als bei einer normalen Kurbel. Sind halt dann irgendwann schon Welten! Funktion soll echt super sein. Hab mich aber doch öfters auch beim 901 auf dem großen Kettenblatt ertappt

Ich wollt ja heut noch fahren weil ich morgen ned kann.....aber das Wetter........


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja, Hammerschmidt war bei mir auch ne Überlegung! Aber das Gewicht....Man sagt ja ca. 500gr. mehr als bei einer normalen Kurbel. Sind halt dann irgendwann schon Welten! Funktion soll echt super sein. Hab mich aber doch öfters auch beim 901 auf dem großen Kettenblatt ertappt
> 
> Ich wollt ja heut noch fahren weil ich morgen ned kann.....aber das Wetter........



Sieht bescheiden aus das Wetter sag mal Olli du hast doch 2 Variostützen  oder.....


----------



## votecoli (5. Dezember 2009)

Nö nur eine Vario! Vorerst! Wenn ich mir den Mk8 Rahmen gönne vielleicht auch am 301! Für die schnellentschlossenen: Werde mich die nächsten 2 Std am Eichel-Michaelberg rumtreiben!


----------



## cubelix (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

Also Start Morgen 10:00 Uhr an der Kaserne soll erst gegen Mittag Abend etwas Regnen 
Und bei den Temperaturen macht es denke ich keinen Sinn auswärts zu Fahren

Also welche Vario und Nonvariopussis sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (5. Dezember 2009)

Uff so früh, ok bin dabei. 

@Reese: Soll ich so kurz vor halb 10 bei dir vorbeischneien?


----------



## Reese23 (5. Dezember 2009)

Abend zusammen,

bei mir geht morgen leider nix, Familienverpflichtungen. Zum :kotz:.

Warst du heute in HD unterwegs Björn?


----------



## burn23 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja, bin diesmal auch richtig gefahren, somit auch viele Trails gesehen. 
Vom Wetter her gings, nur an manchen Stellen bergauf ist das Hinterrad durchgefitscht. 
Muss sagen, dass mein neuer Vorbau echt geil ist, hätte nie gedacht das 20mm kürzer und 6° mehr Neigung (12°) soviel ausmachen  
Und vor allem die Kindshockstütze 

Ich glaub ich hab ein (fast) neues Rad


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2009)

Jo bin auch mit dabei Karsten um 10 Uhr an der Kaserne oder???
Bring mal die Muddy Mary mit......ich test das Teil mal.


----------



## cubelix (6. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo bin auch mit dabei Karsten um 10 Uhr an der Kaserne oder???
> Bring mal die Muddy Mary mit......ich test das Teil mal.


----------



## Reese23 (6. Dezember 2009)

Und Männer wie wars heut? Schei$$e das ich nicht mit kommen konnte... stattdessen hänge ich heute den ganzen Tag bei der Family rum, fühl mich schon 2 Kilo schwerer!


----------



## votecoli (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja wär auch gern dabei gewesenWenigstens konnte ich mit Schatzi walken, hat auch gut getan!
Un? Rädle scho bschdeld??


----------



## Reese23 (6. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un? Rädle scho bschdeld??



So gut wie!


----------



## votecoli (6. Dezember 2009)

Geiles Gefühl, gell! Da spürt man wieder die Weihnachtliche Vorfreude wie als kleiner Junge


----------



## andi1969 (6. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Und Männer wie wars heut? Schei$$e das ich nicht mit kommen konnte... stattdessen hänge ich heute den ganzen Tag bei der Family rum, fühl mich schon 2 Kilo schwerer!



*Doch ganz gutund spaßig....hab heut Erkenntnisse gesammelt heute...wenn man um 9.15 aufsteht und meint es ist erst 8 Uhr ist man ganz bestimmt zu späht.... Muddy Mary am Rad ist die beste Empfehlung bei dem Wetter .......und´s Rad war auch 2Kilo schwerer!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (6. Dezember 2009)

So Kollegen

Wahr sehr entspannt heute  Björn,Andi 1969,Tom und meine Wenigkeit
haben heute eine gemütliche Runde gedreht 

Highlight war heute der Serpentinentrail  ( Tom war ja dabei ) der doch erstaunlich gut fahrbar wahr  (irgentwann klappt es ohne den Boden zu 
berühren)
hat zwar ab und an etwas Wasser von oben gegeben aber alles noch sehr 
Moderat.

Mittwoch soll es Wiedererwartend trocken bleiben 

dem Nightride steht nix im Wege.


----------



## cubelix (6. Dezember 2009)

*und´s Rad war auch 2Kilo schwerer!!!*[/quote]

Also doch!. Mehr Grip durch Reifengewicht


----------



## votecoli (6. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Doch ganz gutund spaßig....hab heut Erkenntnisse gesammelt heute...wenn man um 9.15 aufsteht und meint es ist erst 8 Uhr ist man ganz bestimmt zu späht.... Muddy Mary am Rad ist die beste Empfehlung bei dem Wetter .......und´s Rad war auch 2Kilo schwerer!!!*


 
Boa Andi, da fahren wir ja fast in einer Liga!! Schön das es nicht ganz so arg war mit dem Naß von oben!!

Da ich ja morgen wieder mein Zeitfenster hab würd ich gern ne Tour machen. Hat jemand Vorschläge, oder gps-Daten? Oder auch Zeit?


----------



## iTom (6. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Boa Andi, da fahren wir ja fast in einer Liga!! Schön das es nicht ganz so arg war mit dem Naß von oben!!
> 
> Da ich ja morgen wieder mein Zeitfenster hab würd ich gern ne Tour machen. Hat jemand Vorschläge, oder gps-Daten? Oder auch Zeit?



Nächste Woche habe ich Montags frei. Mal schauen, was ich da unternehmen kann.


----------



## iTom (6. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Highlight war heute der Serpentinentrail  ( Tom war ja dabei ) der doch erstaunlich gut fahrbar wahr  (irgentwann klappt es ohne den Boden zu
> berühren)
> hat zwar ab und an etwas Wasser von oben gegeben aber alles noch sehr
> Moderat.
> ...



Wieviel habt ihr noch zusammengebracht an HM? Ich bin leider nur bei ~280HM gelandet heute.
War zwar kurz, aber trotzdem gut. 

Bis Mittwoch wird der Boden wieder richtig schön schmierig bleiben, wenn das stimmt, was hier steht:


----------



## burn23 (7. Dezember 2009)

@itom:
Keine Ahnung hab net auf mein Navi geachtet, denk so zwischen 500-600 Hm waren es bestimmt.

Hier hab ich gestern noch was für alle die eine F-und Float-Serie von Fox fahren gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327035&highlight=f+120

Klingt interessant...


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab heut mal das (teils) geniale Wetter ausgenutzt!
War aber doch extrem glitschig an vielen Stellen! Am Zickzacktrail liegt übrigens ein Baum quer! Kurz nch den zwei Bäumen unter denen man sich durchducken muß! UNTER UMSTÄNDEN KANNS BEI ZÜGIGER FAHRWEISE DURCHAUS KNAPP WERDEN ZUN STEHEN ZU KOMMEN!!!







Am Judenfriedhof war heut super Licht!!


----------



## Stegi... (7. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist denn der Zickzacktrail?
Und da es nicht alle wissen müssen,
bitte per pm 

Dankeschön


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


>



Ich glaube, Du fährst die Gabel mit zu viel Luft. Du nutzt nur ca. die Hälfte des FWs. Oder wurde der Kabelbinder kurz vor dem Bild erst wieder von Dir nach unten gedrückt?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. Dezember 2009)

Wo soll man im Kraichgau auch 160(180?)mm Federweg ausnutzen?


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2009)

@Eike: Wenn schon posen dann natürlich mit 180mm

@Dirk: Wie schon von dir vermutet bis zum Foto nur gecruised! Bei steileren Stücken (JA die gibts bei uns!) oder kleinen Drops hab ich noch 1-1,5cm übrig! (Hinterbau ca.12mm) Ich denke das ist für meine Fahrweise optimal und bietet noch reserven! Fahr unten 5bar!!!!! Oben 4 bei 110 Kilo!?


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2009)

Tja Mädels, nachdem der Tag schon sch.....e begonnen hat und ich meinen Edge einschicken mußte, mein alter VDO Tacho schon seit nem Monat neme geht, hab ich mir heut mal was gegönnt:






Wollt einfach nicht mehr lange auf den 2209 warten und das Ding macht mal nen super Eindruck. Bin mal auf die Auswertung mittels Dockingstation und Software gespannt

Steht Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr????


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2009)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Zickzacktrail?
> Und da es nicht alle wissen müssen,
> bitte per pm
> 
> Dankeschön


 

Kennst du bestimmt Stegi! Is nix dramatisches! Richtung Stufentrail........!


----------



## cubelix (7. Dezember 2009)

Steht Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr????

Na Logisch ! 
Meine Haut braucht dringend wieder eine Feuchtigkeitsmaske

alla Waldhumus


----------



## burn23 (7. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja Mädels, nachdem der Tag schon sch.....e begonnen hat und ich meinen Edge einschicken mußte, mein alter VDO Tacho schon seit nem Monat neme geht, hab ich mir heut mal was gegönnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Rox 8.0 hatte ich auch mal daheim, sieht schnike aus das Teil. 

Wie immer 18.00 Uhr Mittwoch bei herrlichem Wetter 

Gruß Burn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja Mädels, nachdem der Tag schon sch.....e begonnen hat und ich meinen Edge einschicken mußte, mein alter VDO Tacho schon seit nem Monat neme geht, hab ich mir heut mal was gegönnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus Oli... ich kenn das wenn man das warten satt hat.  Wie weit funkt der den?

EDIT: Braucht zufällig jemand ein Rize???


----------



## burn23 (7. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Oli... ich kenn das wenn man das warten satt hat.  Wie weit funkt der den?
> 
> EDIT: Braucht zufällig jemand ein Rize???



Aha!! Erwischt! Lass mich raten.....es ist das weiße Torque ES 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt geworden


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2009)

Soll bis 1,5m gehn
Hehe, is die neue schon da.........?


----------



## cubelix (7. Dezember 2009)

EDIT: Braucht zufällig jemand ein Rize??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jetzt stell doch mal ein Bild ein von deinem neuen


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2009)

He ihr Säcke...  ...so ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht. 

@Burn: Die Hammerschmidt find ich ja endgeil ist mir aber dennoch zu schwer in Kombi mit Variostütze.

Hab noch kein neues bestellt, läuft ja auch nicht davon. Schließlich hab ich einen fahrbaren Untersatz. 

Wahrscheinlich wirds ein "Vorjahres-Modell" aus 09 mit XTR. Der Unterschied zum 2010er ES ist die Fox ohne FIT und das Formulas The One montiert sind - damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Eike: Wenn schon posen dann natürlich mit 180mm
> 
> @Dirk: Wie schon von dir vermutet bis zum Foto nur gecruised! Bei steileren Stücken (JA die gibts bei uns!) oder kleinen Drops hab ich noch 1-1,5cm übrig! (Hinterbau ca.12mm) Ich denke das ist für meine Fahrweise optimal und bietet noch reserven! Fahr unten 5bar!!!!! Oben 4 bei 110 Kilo!?



Ich fahre unten 6 und oben 4.  Drops bis 1m. Habe dann noch ca. 1/2cm Reserve. Gleiche Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fahre unten 6 und oben 4. Drops bis 1m. Habe dann noch ca. 1/2cm Reserve. Gleiche Gewichtsklasse.


 
Na also, dann passts jaWenn ich über 5,5bar unten gehe spricht sie mir einfach zu wenig an bei kleinen Unebenheiten(Dafür ist sie wohl auch nicht gebaut!). Vielleicht mach ich im Frühjahr mal das "Öltuning"!

Bei Drops die höher sind als ne Waschpulverpackung mach ich mir ins Hemd!!!(NOCH)


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bei Drops die höher sind als ne Waschpulverpackung mach ich mir ins Hemd!!!(NOCH)



Flach oder Hochkannt


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2009)

*erwischt das üben wir mal alte Drobsau**sonst bringt der W-Mann kein MK8*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

Biste morgen dabei? Mir fehlen die Lerntouren mit dir!!!


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Biste morgen dabei?



50% mit steigender Tendenz......


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 50% mit steigender Tendenz......


 

"Steigt" mit jedem Bier............?????


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> "Steigt" mit jedem Bier............?????



 wweiiie duuuu trinkscht Allohol Lolli


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

Eins und ich fahr ALLES un nur uffm Hinerrad!!


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2009)

Sagmol Oli, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem 301 und dem 301 Mk8 ???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Vielleicht mach ich im Frühjahr mal das "Öltuning"!



Hab ich gemacht. Allerdings mit gemischtem Erfolg.


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sagmol Oli, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem 301 und dem 301 Mk8 ???


 
Aallssssooooo (wie der Märchenonkel so beginnt!):
301 und 901 sind verschiedene Klassen, so wie z.B. Astra und Vectra! Mk ist die Abkürzung für "Mark"(engl.) und bedeutet soviel wie Version. Mark (Mk) 1 war also das erste und Mk8 ist die aktuellste Version die Anfang des Jahres auf den Markt kommt!
Liteville ist dafür bekannt sehr zurückhaltend zu erneuern. Von Mk1 bis Mk3 (ist meines!) gabs keine gravierenden Änderungen. Ab Mk4 wuchs der Federweg von 115mm auf 130mm! Von Mk4 bis Mk7 gabs wieder nur geringfügige Änderungen(schon gar ned im Aussehen!).
Das Mk8 hat jetzt wahlweise einen Federweg von 120,140 oder 160mm!!!! Diesen Federweg kann man nur durch austausch der Umlenkhebel Ändern was das bike zum Allrounder macht (Noch mehr als bisher)!!!! Nebenbei gibts noch weitere prägnante Änderungen wie zb eine integrierte Führung für Remotesattelstützen im Oberrohr und ähnliches. 
Kurz, das Mk8 hat wesentliche Änderungen zu den Modellen bisher! 

Ergo: Habenmußwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (8. Dezember 2009)

Puhhhhhh Männer das hod aber jetzt nochmal so richtig gebisst :kotz:

Ist Morgen bestimmt schööööönnnnn Rutschigggg! 

sehe ich des richtig das Morgen Olli Burn und ca 50 % Andi1969 mitfahren

oder werisch noch dabei


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Puhhhhhh Männer das hod aber jetzt nochmal so richtig gebisst :kotz:
> 
> Ist Morgen bestimmt schööööönnnnn Rutschigggg!
> 
> ...


 
Von mir Zustimmung! War heut patschnaß vom Heimweg! Un legger Schmodder in der Fresse!


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. Allerdings mit gemischtem Erfolg.


 

Mmmh, ich weiß auch ned so recht! Für den Preis find ich die Gabel auch "Out of the box" eigentlich schon richtig gut! Fahr sie jetzt mal ein und dann schaun ma mal!


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ergo: Habenmußwill



Alles klar, hab kapiert. Weiß schon warum du Lehrer geworden bist. 



cubelix schrieb:


> Puhhhhhh Männer das hod aber jetzt nochmal so richtig gebisst :kotz:
> 
> Ist Morgen bestimmt schööööönnnnn Rutschigggg!
> 
> ...



Möchte hiermit noch 70% Swen anmelden... muss jetzt endlich mal wieder meine Variopussi schmieren.  <--- "du Schwein"


----------



## cubelix (8. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wirds ein "Vorjahres-Modell" aus 09 mit XTR. Der Unterschied zum 2010er ES ist die Fox ohne FIT und das Formulas The One montiert sind - damit kann ich gut leben. [/quote]

Das glaub ich aber auch very nice Bike


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich denk das hat sich Swen verdient nachdem er so verarscht wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bin ja schwer ins grübeln gekommen... im Canyon Forum gibts paar Berichte über die Outlet-Bikes. Ein paar meinen das sollen die "ich bin ewig auf der Reise und keiner will mich haben"-Bikes sein.
Mal abwarten ob das Modell im Outlet überhaupt noch da ist bis ich jemand gefunden hab fürs Rize, sofern es überhaupt einer will.


----------



## cubelix (8. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bin ja schwer ins grübeln gekommen... im Canyon Forum gibts paar Berichte über die Outlet-Bikes. Ein paar meinen das sollen die "ich bin ewig auf der Reise und keiner will mich haben"-Bikes sein.
> Mal abwarten ob das Modell im Outlet überhaupt noch da ist bis ich jemand gefunden hab fürs Rize, sofern es überhaupt einer will.



Isch drück Dir schon mal ganz Fest de Daumen das des glappt


----------



## cubelix (8. Dezember 2009)

*Ein neuer Schwarzfahrer für nächstes Jahr :kotz:
Zwar erst in Brandenburg wird aber nicht lange dauern bis er sich ausbreitet

Asiatische Zecken jetzt in Brandenburg heimisch*

aktualisiert am  08. Dezember 2009 | dpa/jlu


         Die Reliktzecke lebt jetzt auch in Deutschland. (Foto: dpa) 

*In Deutschland gibt es eine neue Zeckenart - die Reliktzecke. Bisher sind die Zecken nur in Brandenburg aufgetaucht. "Wir haben in diesem Jahr mehrere ausgewachsene Exemplare gefunden", sagt der Mikrobiologe und Leiter des Instituts für durch Zecken übertragbare Krankheiten e.V. Thomas Talaska. Eigentlich ist diese Zeckenart in Asien und Osteuropa beheimatet, in Mitteleuropa kommt sie hingegen nur selten vor. Wie gefährlich diese Zecken wirklich sind, will Talaska jetzt untersuchen. *


----------



## burn23 (8. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Puhhhhhh Männer das hod aber jetzt nochmal so richtig gebisst :kotz:
> 
> Ist Morgen bestimmt schööööönnnnn Rutschigggg!
> 
> ...



Genau, bin zu 99% dabei. 

@Votecaberichfahrjetztlieberlitevilleoli: Denk bitte an das Öl 

Gruß Burn


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2009)

*Das es so matschig wird morgen...kleine Runde um Heidelsheim rum?????*


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Genau, bin zu 99% dabei.
> 
> @Votecaberichfahrjetztlieberlitevilleoli: Denk bitte an das Öl
> 
> Gruß Burn


 
Schon eingetütet!!!


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das es so matschig wird morgen...kleine Runde um Heidelsheim rum?????*


 

Pussi.....


----------



## burn23 (8. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das es so matschig wird morgen...kleine Runde um Heidelsheim rum?????*



Meinst du das wo wir mal zu zweit rumgefahren sind? Von mir aus gerne.


----------



## cubelix (8. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das es so matschig wird morgen...kleine Runde um Heidelsheim rum?????*



Warum net 

Muscht nur sagen wos losgeht


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2009)

Oh gute Frage Björn....das währe hinten um Heidelsheim rum inkl. Privattrail und Hexenwald und wer noch will Eichelberg.
Wir müssten uns nur am Marktplatz in Heidelsheim treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2009)

18.00 Uhr Heidelsheim MarktplatzBin da!


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2009)

Passt bei mir auch... wenns nicht grad regnet bis ich dabei.

@burn: sollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## votecoli (9. Dezember 2009)

Man, was n geiles Wetter heut...................................!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr Heidelsheim MarktplatzBin da!


 
Werd versuchen auch da zu seinWartet mal 5min länger
Brauche eine Bioantifaltenschlampackung


----------



## Reese23 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke die Party heute Abend wird ohne mich steigen... mir gehts den ganzen Nachmittag schon nicht gut. Glaube ich brüte was aus.


----------



## votecoli (9. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Party heute Abend wird ohne mich steigen... mir gehts den ganzen Nachmittag schon nicht gut. Glaube ich brüte was aus.


 
So langsam hab ich das Gefühl du hast uns nicht mehr lieb..............

Ne ganz im Ernst! Auf jedenfall den Signalen des Körpers lauschen und ausruhen. Haste mehr davon!

Gute Besserung Swen


----------



## Reese23 (9. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl du hast uns nicht mehr lieb..............
> 
> Ne ganz im Ernst! Auf jedenfall den Signalen des Körpers lauschen und ausruhen. Haste mehr davon!
> 
> Gute Besserung Swen



Ob dus glaubst oder nicht aber ich hab schon echt ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich mich schon so lange nicht mehr hab blicken lassen... 

Aber bringen würd das glaube heut nix. Ich frier mir schon den ganzen Tag den Arsch im Büro ab obwohl hier warm ist wie in ner Sauna und seit heut Mittag haben sich jetzt offiziell Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen eingestellt. 

Richtig krank sein kann ich mir nicht leisten - wer soll den sonst den Laden am laufen halten??? 

Viel Spaß euch...


----------



## iTom (9. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht aber ich hab schon echt ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich mich schon so lange nicht mehr hab blicken lassen...
> 
> Aber bringen würd das glaube heut nix. Ich frier mir schon den ganzen Tag den Arsch im Büro ab obwohl hier warm ist wie in ner Sauna und seit heut Mittag haben sich jetzt offiziell Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Hast Du mal geschaut ob Du ein Ringelschwänzchen hast?  -->Die Glaxosmithkline-Schweinegrippe


----------



## votecoli (9. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du mal geschaut ob Du ein Ringelschwänzchen hast? -->Die Glaxosmithkline-Schweinegrippe


 

Manche Menschen haben das ganze Jahr über ein Ringelschwäntzchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Manche Menschen haben das ganze Jahr über ein Ringelschwäntzchen



Meinst Du damit die Lehrer? Schwäntzen die wirklich so viel


----------



## votecoli (9. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit die Lehrer? Schwäntzen die wirklich so viel


----------



## Reese23 (9. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du mal geschaut ob Du ein Ringelschwänzchen hast?  -->Die Glaxosmithkline-Schweinegrippe



Geh bloß fort... kann mir keine Schweinegrippe leisten. Montag war ich auch schon nicht fit, gestern gings dann wieder und heute wieder Schei$e. Mal abwarten wie es bis zum Wochenende hin aussieht...


----------



## iTom (9. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Geh bloß fort... kann mir keine Schweinegrippe leisten. Montag war ich auch schon nicht fit, gestern gings dann wieder und heute wieder Schei$e. Mal abwarten wie es bis zum Wochenende hin aussieht...



Falls es vom Radfahren gekommen ist, schaue Dich nach guter Funktionskleidung um, falls Du keine haben sollte. Gerade in der kälteren Jahreszeit sehr zu empfehlen. Aldi und Konsorten würde ich persönlich nicht bevorzugen.


----------



## Reese23 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin seit über einer Woche nicht auf dem Esel gesessen, glaube weniger das es davon kommt. Klamotten passen...


----------



## votecoli (9. Dezember 2009)

Man war das matschig..................Aber für den Highsider von Karsten würd ich glatt nochmal fahren..........Best ever!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (10. Dezember 2009)

War echt klasse trotz oder gerade wegen den Fangopackungen! 

Dem Andi geb ich ne 8 in der B-Note für seinen Slide und der Karsten kriegt ne glatte 10


----------



## Reese23 (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die SR SUNTOUR Fahrer... die 1,5" Durolux ist ja Tapert und oben dann 1,18" oder?

Hier ist ein Link: KLICK MICH


----------



## votecoli (10. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an die SR SUNTOUR Fahrer... die 1,5" Durolux ist ja Tapert und oben dann 1,18" oder?
> 
> Hier ist ein Link: KLICK MICH


 

Nein ist durchgehend 1.5 Aluschaft oder durchgehend 1,1/8 Stahlschaft! Tapered soll erst nächstes Jahr kommen! Gibt hier extra ein Suntour Forum!


----------



## Reese23 (10. Dezember 2009)

Aaahhhh, OK!!! Hab irgendwo gelesen es würde die Tapered auch geben hab aber keine Angabe dazu gefunden. Jetzt sieht die Sache anders aus...

Danke Oli.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> War echt klasse trotz oder gerade wegen den Fangopackungen!
> 
> Dem Andi geb ich ne 8 in der B-Note für seinen Slide und der Karsten kriegt ne glatte 10



*Jo un is der Andi (das ist nicht mein Wetter)20 Jahre verjüngt aus der Runde raus????

Danke danke ich bemühe mich bei der nächste Runde noch krasser beinahe auf die Schnauze zu fliegen*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Danke danke ich bemühe mich bei der nächste Runde noch krasser beinahe auf die Schnauze zu fliegen



Fahrtechnik hilft.


----------



## Reese23 (10. Dezember 2009)

Habt Ihr ne Ahnung ob es einen großen Unterschied in Sachen Lenkkopfsteifigkeit macht wenn in einem 1,5" Steuerrohr ein Reduzier-Steuersatz auf 1,18" steckt und dazu eine 1,18" Gabel statt eine mit Tapered Steerer?

EDIT: Bzw. ist bekannt wann die Suntour Durolux mit Tapered Steerer kommen???


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Jo un is der Andi (das ist nicht mein Wetter)20 Jahre verjüngt aus der Runde raus????*
> 
> *Danke danke ich bemühe mich bei der nächste Runde noch krasser beinahe auf die Schnauze zu fliegen*


 Joop...
Mein Ausehn paßt nun zu meinem Kinderrad


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Ahnung ob es einen großen Unterschied in Sachen Lenkkopfsteifigkeit macht wenn in einem 1,5" Steuerrohr ein Reduzier-Steuersatz auf 1,18" steckt und dazu eine 1,18" Gabel statt eine mit Tapered Steerer?



Das macht in Sachen Rahmensteifigkeit natürlich keinen Unterschied, da der Rahmen ja weiterhin 1.5 bleibt.

Lediglich die Gabel ist wesentlich schwerer, da z.B. bei der Durolux beim der 1 1/8er Version ein Stahlschaft zum Einsatz kommt, wegen der höheren Belastung aufgrund des geringeren Querschnitts.

Bei der 1.5 ist der Schaft aus Alu und leichter.


----------



## votecoli (10. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Ahnung ob es einen großen Unterschied in Sachen Lenkkopfsteifigkeit macht wenn in einem 1,5" Steuerrohr ein Reduzier-Steuersatz auf 1,18" steckt und dazu eine 1,18" Gabel statt eine mit Tapered Steerer?
> 
> EDIT: Bzw. ist bekannt wann die Suntour Durolux mit Tapered Steerer kommen???


 
Ein wenig wird die Steiifigkeit schon leiden! Ob du das aber merkst.....! Der genaue Erscheinungstermin der tapered ist noch offen!!! 

Hier mal ein paar Daten vom Nightride Gestern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (10. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar, danke Dirk & Oli. Hatte irgendwie gedacht die "Reduzierung" hätte Auswirkung auf die Steifigkeit.

EDIT: Super Darstellung bei dem ROX, da könnt ich fast schwach werden allerdings vermute ich schon fast das die Software nicht unter Apple OS X läuft.


----------



## votecoli (10. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke Dirk & Oli. Hatte irgendwie gedacht die "Reduzierung" hätte Auswirkung auf die Steifigkeit.
> 
> EDIT: Super Darstellung bei dem ROX, da könnt ich fast schwach werden allerdings vermute ich schon fast das die Software nicht unter Apple OS X läuft.


 

"Pc only, not Mac compatibel!"lt. Sigma CD!


----------



## Reese23 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dachte ich mir... hätte zwar Windoof auf dem Mac mit drauf aber das ist nervig jedes Mal zu switchen.


----------



## votecoli (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja schade! Der Rox und die Software machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck bis jetzt. Alles einfach zu bedienen ganz im Gegensatz zum GarminquatschNaja, wenigstens hab ich kostenlos einen neuen Edge bekommen
Im Mk8 ist übrigens auch ein tapered Steuerrohr was ich vorraussichtlich nicht nutze. Will ja ne Revelation 150mm einbauen und die hat auch 1 1/8Das 1.5 im 901 hat schon was von Panzerschrankunverwüslich Karakter!


----------



## cubelix (10. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Man war das matschig..................Aber für den Highsider von Karsten würd ich glatt nochmal fahren..........Best ever!!!



Habe ich auch lange dafür geübt den Highsider so elegant zu fahren

fast hätte ich ihn ja noch gestanden aber dann kam diese 
Traktorfahrrinne 

Zum Glück ging ich da nicht schwimmen 

Wahr trotzdem Super gestern 

Ach ja unsere Fahrtechnick müssen wir unbedingt noch Verbessern das wir auch bei solchen Bedingungen wie auf Schienen durch den Modder gleiten


----------



## votecoli (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn jemand ne günstige Revelation sucht....:

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2527/lang/x/kw/GO_CYCLE_Adventskalender/

gilt aber nur 24h!


----------



## Reese23 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey Cubelix, was für ne Rahmengröße hat den dein Fritzz???


----------



## votecoli (11. Dezember 2009)

Also Mädels, nachdem wir ja das Matschkapitel mit dem Nightride am Mittwoch abgehandelt haben, wird es Zeit für den ersten

Iceride

des Jahres! Wie ich herausgehört habe ist Samstag eher schlecht realisierbar. Wie wärs mit Sonntag?? Da ich gern mit der Familie Esse hätte ich mal die Zeitblöcke:
ca. 9.00-12.00 Uhr oder ca. 13.00-16.00 Uhr
als Vorschlag! Bei den vorrausgesagten Temperaturen brauch man wohl keine längere oder enferntere Tour planen!

Was meint ihr?


----------



## burn23 (11. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also Mädels, nachdem wir ja das Matschkapitel mit dem Nightride am Mittwoch abgehandelt haben, wird es Zeit für den ersten
> 
> Iceride
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, würd eher zum früheren Zeitblock tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (12. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Cubelix, was für ne Rahmengröße hat den dein Fritzz???



Hallo Sven

Ist 18"  

Jetzt kommt natürlich die Standartfrage


Wieso!?. Gehst DU dem Canyon fremd


----------



## cubelix (12. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also Mädels, nachdem wir ja das Matschkapitel mit dem Nightride am Mittwoch abgehandelt haben, wird es Zeit für den ersten
> 
> Iceride
> 
> ...



Bin auch für den early bird


----------



## powderliner (12. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Cubelix, was für ne Rahmengröße hat den dein Fritzz???



JaJa der Swen bis vor kurzem das MTB noch verachtet als Rennradler. Aber man musste ja nicht viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten und nun gibts wohl bald schon das 2. MTB in diesem Jahr...

Was solls denn werden bei dir?

Da du bedenken hast wegen nem Canyon ausm outlet. mein RR war damals einwandfrei abgesehen vom Umwerfersockel der nach ca.2000km die Biege gemacht hat. Aber dafür gabs nach einigem hin und her nen neuen aktuellen Rahmen. Auf das hin und her musst dich bei canyon aber wahrscheinlich einstellen sollte was sein.
Aber Achtung Beschreibung der Outlet Bikes gut durchlesen.

Nach der Story damals wollt ich halt nen Ansprechpartner Vorort für solche fälle daher wirds ja bei mir das Stereo vom freundlichen... 

ps. evtl. kommts nächste Woche aber ich mag mich noch nicht zu stark freuen.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Dezember 2009)

Aha aha, da schau an... der Kollege aus Oberschaben den man per Mail so schwer erreicht weiß genau bescheid. 

Muss dir ja recht geben, als (Ex)Rennradler hab ich die Spinner aus dem Wald mit Ihren Stollenreifen und Variostützen aufs ärgste verachtet. Bin ich ja froh dass du dir die Mühe der Missionarsarbeit gemacht hast und mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt hast. 
Inzwischen bin ich fast soweit meine Rennrad an den Nagel zu hängen da ich selbiges über die spießige Rennrad-Fraktion denke wie noch vor einiger Zeit über die MTBiker.

Nun aber zum Kern des Themas. Ich hab ein Cube Fritzz bei nem Händler aus Stuttgart gefunden der mir nen unschlagbaren Preis gemacht hat, wohlgemerkt für die 2009er Version.

Wenn das Outlet-Bike von Canyon was hätte wäre ne Rückgabe im Extremfall ja auch kein Problem aber ich hab jetzt auch schon einiges schlechtes über den Monarch gehört.


----------



## powderliner (12. Dezember 2009)

War letzt hier unten mit einem fahren der das Torque hatte und eben wegen dem Monarch total unzufrieden war und mittlerweile auf ein morewood bike umgestiegen ist.

Was heißt hier per mail schlecht erreiche? Hattest du ne mail geschrieben? hatte nix im Posteingang.


----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2009)

Soso der Swen, wie jetzt Canyon oder Cube!!???
So langsam müssen wir wirklich ausmachen was wir fahren

Ich schmeiß jetzt mal morgen 9.00 Uhr an der Kaserne in die Runde!

Zieht euch gut an.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (12. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Soso der Swen, wie jetzt Canyon oder Cube!!???



Jaja, wenn da so einfach wäre... hat ja immer alles sein dafür und dagegen. 

Ich war gerade zwei Stunden mal wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Das hat alles andere als Spaß gemacht wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## powderliner (12. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Jaja, wenn da so einfach wäre... hat ja immer alles sein dafür und dagegen.
> 
> Ich war gerade zwei Stunden mal wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Das hat alles andere als Spaß gemacht wenn ich ehrlich bin.



Liegt am Wetter mach mals rennradel nicht madig... ;-)

Würde an deiner stelle mal noch das remedy ins auge fassen wenn noch ein 09er findest... oder halt das speci enduro bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Das giant reign x soll auch nicht schlecht sein vom fahrwerk.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das hat alles andere als Spaß gemacht wenn ich ehrlich bin.





powderliner schrieb:


> Liegt am Wetter mach mals rennradel nicht madig


----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2009)

Da fällt mir grad auf Swen das du ja dein Cannonental verkaufen willst!!! Zukünftig dann nur jenseits von 160mm unterwegs?Verkauf doch das Rennradel und behalt das rize für "schnelle" Touren

Welche Pussis kommen den morgen??????????

Kommt schonnn, sind doch nur um die Null Grad


----------



## burn23 (12. Dezember 2009)

So wie es aussieht kommen bisher: votecoli, cubelix und der burn. Hoff es kommen noch weitere Kandidaten. Reese zb., kannste auch mal wieder Spaß mit einem "richtigen" Rad haben . Und was ist mit den Andis


----------



## iTom (12. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad auf Swen das du ja dein Cannonental verkaufen willst!!! Zukünftig dann nur jenseits von 160mm unterwegs?Verkauf doch das Rennradel und behalt das rize für "schnelle" Touren
> 
> Welche Pussis kommen den morgen??????????
> 
> Kommt schonnn, sind doch nur um die Null Grad



Ich hoffe dass es bei mir zeitlich reicht. Vor habe ich es mal, zu fahren. Der Boden dürfte morgen früh recht gut fahrbar sein, theoretisch.


----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein staatlich zugeteilter Andi weiß es noch nicht, entscheidet sich kurzfristig! Trail-Scout?? AANNNndddiiii????


----------



## burn23 (12. Dezember 2009)

Gut, mit dem Tom und dem fast Andi sind wir schonmal zu 4 1/2t


----------



## Reese23 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe meinem Frauchen morgen eigentlich Frühstücken versprochen... (ich muss gut Wetter machen wenns ein neues Radel geben soll ) ...aber ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.

Das mit dem Rennrad-Verkauf hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber im Rennrad steckt soviel Herzblut, würd mich echt schwer tun das herzugeben. Aber davon das es rumsteht weil ich nur noch dem MTB hocke hab ich ja auch nichts...


----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub du brauchst morgen unsere Männerrunde zur Entscheidungsfindung!
Und mit dem Frühstück: Kein Problem von Sieben bis Acht ist das Buffet halt offen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (12. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Frauchen morgen eigentlich Frühstücken versprochen... (ich muss gut Wetter machen wenns ein neues Radel geben soll ) ...aber ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.
> 
> Das mit dem Rennrad-Verkauf hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber im Rennrad steckt soviel Herzblut, würd mich echt schwer tun das herzugeben. Aber davon das es rumsteht weil ich nur noch dem MTB hocke hab ich ja auch nichts...



falls du es doch verkaufen willst hätt ich evtl interesse an den cosmics ;-) und vielleicht an der Record... ;-)


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Dezember 2009)

so ihr Warmduscher ich drehe jetzt eine Runde, hat schon jemand gefragt, ob es in der Kaserne ausser Wasser auch Glühwein gibt?


----------



## cubelix (13. Dezember 2009)

Wahr doch gar nicht so Schlimm mit den Temp. heute
@ Olli Burn reese wie lange seit ihr noch gefahren ?
nach der Pedalreperatur mit Naturkraft habe ich die Schraube des Pedals nicht mehr verloren.  
War ja klar!. Wäre gerne noch mitgefahren


----------



## burn23 (13. Dezember 2009)

Servus Karsten!

Sind so ungefähr bis halb 12 gefahren, ist nix besonderes passiert, nur das der Swen mit einem Baumstamm kuscheln wollte , habs aber leider net live mitbekommen


----------



## Reese23 (13. Dezember 2009)

hehe... jo, hab etwas die Spur verloren und ein Rückwärts-Köpfer in den Wald gemacht..- Fango pur sozusagen.


----------



## cubelix (13. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> hehe... jo, hab etwas die Spur verloren und ein Rückwärts-Köpfer in den Wald gemacht..- Fango pur sozusagen.



Ohne Aua hoffe ich

Schaut mal in den Videoblock sehr schönes Vid vom Weinbiet 

Ganz schön flott der Jung 

Bis am Mittwoch zum ICERIDE  mit Schraubensicherung


----------



## Reese23 (13. Dezember 2009)

soweit ja... der Baum der im Weg war, war zum Glück total faul. Bis auf einen blauen Fleck alles ganz.


----------



## burn23 (13. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schaut mal in den Videoblock sehr schönes Vid vom Weinbiet



Mein Herz blutet, ich will da auch mal wieder hin


----------



## cubelix (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch mal was zum Winterantidepressionsprogramm

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5981836"]holidays on Vimeo[/ame]

Da woollee ma hi auf jeden Fall mal Fahrtechnisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (13. Dezember 2009)

War schön heut, ging auch vom frieren fand ich!Aufm Weihnachtsmarkt heut Abend wars kälter!
Hier die Daten von heut:







Für alle Warmduscheer: Man beachte die Temperatur!!!

Ach, und der Swen kriegt von mir ne 9 in der B-Note! Geiler Abgang!Hat von hinten echt heftig ausgesehen! Zack warste wech............


----------



## cubelix (13. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> War schön heut, ging auch vom frieren fand ich!Aufm Weihnachtsmarkt heut Abend wars kälter!
> Hier die Daten von heut:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Temperaturlinie wird sich am Mittwoch aber deutlich nach unten korrigieren
Bin mal gespannt wiees wird


----------



## votecoli (13. Dezember 2009)

Oh ja´, das glaub ich auchHeut gings eigentlich noch.....! Mal sehen ob ich morgen ne Runde im Schnee drehen kann


----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2009)

Schön das Ihr unterwegs wart...... hab mich am Nachmittag auf meinem Trail rumgetreiben....Trackstand und Frontstoppy´s üben.


----------



## iTom (13. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...
> Ach, und der Swen kriegt von mir ne 9 in der B-Note! Geiler Abgang!Hat von hinten echt heftig ausgesehen! Zack warste wech............



Hätte ich auch gerne gesehen Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmes passiert.


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2009)

So Mädels, hab heut mittag die Zeit genutzt und mal ne Runde gedreht! Die gute Nachricht: 98% der Trails sind gefroren und bieten wieder Grip (Stufentrail war wirklich gut fahrbar!). Kleiner Nachteil: beim Start hatte ich ca. -1 Grad, im Durchschnitt -1,7 und als ich um kurz nachvier den Hof reingerollt bin -2,2 Grad! Aber weil ich ja ein clevers Kerlchen bin hab ich mir vorher mal gedanken zu Kleidung;Mensch und Material gemacht. Nachfolgend meine Erkentnisse (Wens nicht interresiert einfach überspringen!)

1.Kleidung: Da das ja erst mein zweiter Winter auf dem Rad ist (im ersten bin ich ab +2 Grad schon nicht mehr gefahren) hab ich mal die Zwiebelgeschichte aufgegriffen und folgendes aufgelegt: normale Sportsocken, Beinlinge, lange Socken(die guten von der Bundeswehr die bis zu den Knien gehn), lange Unterhose, kurzes Unterhemd, langes Sportunterhemd, lange Radhose mit Trägern, Armlinge, Kurze All Mountainhose(Will ja ned wie ne Rennradschwucke aussehen), Langarmtrikot, Softshelljacke(Schützt ausreichend vor Wind ist aber viel wärmer wie ein Windstopper!), Sturmhaube(auch Bundeswehr!), Kopftuch(Wichtig:über die Ohren!), Wanderstiefel(Die guten von Stihl) und gute Thermostulpen!

Fazit: Ich schwörs ich hab bis zum Schluß nicht gefroren(Neiiinn das liegt nicht nur an den zusätzlichen Fettpolstern)

2. Körper: "Ein warmer Tee auf dem Rücken ist Gold wert" so oder so ähnlich hats immer von meinem Frauchen geheißen(jajaja wärs glaubt gell). Aber ich muß sagen das paßt und tut gut!
Beim Bewegen innerhalb dieser Temperaturen ist es wichtig nicht zu sehr Gas zu geben. Sonst: Zuviel Schweißtransport kühlt die Hautoberfläche aus. Deshalb an die Mitkraftdenbuggelhochdrücker: lieber höhere Trittfrequenz dann bleibt man auch an den Füßen warm und die Muskeln übersäuern ned so schnell(Führt auch zu taubheitsgefühl!)

3. Material: Unsere Schätzchen sind bei solchen Temperaturen extremen Belastungen ausgesetzt! Schlamm, Nässe, Kälte! Dichtungen fangen da schnell an zu kotzen! Es ist normal das Gabeln träger ansprechen weil das Öl darin zäher wird (ruhig bleiben!). Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Kriechöl an den beweglichen Schaltungteilen gemacht das auch Wasser verdrängt!

So, vielleicht hilft das ja dem Einen oder Anderen so das wir auch weiterhin Mittwochs viel Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich schwörs ich hab bis zum Schluß nicht gefroren(Neiiinn das liegt nicht nur an den zusätzlichen Fettpolstern)



Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort, bei der Polarausrüstung wär ich ja am ersten Anstieg weggeschwommen  Das ist halt immer das Schwierige im Winter. Bergauf wirds zu warm und bergab dann wieder ein wenig frostig. Deswegen ist die Zwiebel so wichtig damit man bergauf am Oberkörper ein bis zwei Schichten ausziehen kann ohne gleich nackich dazustehen.


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort, bei der Polarausrüstung wär ich ja am ersten Anstieg weggeschwommen  Das ist halt immer das Schwierige im Winter. Bergauf wirds zu warm und bergab dann wieder ein wenig frostig. Deswegen ist die Zwiebel so wichtig damit man bergauf am Oberkörper ein bis zwei Schichten ausziehen kann ohne gleich nackich dazustehen.


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2009)

Ähem, war mal basteln und hab ne Befülleinrichtung für die IFP Kammer der Fox Talas "entworfen"!






Sieht doch aus wie das Orginal:

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Forks/TALAS/TALAS_RLC.htm


----------



## burn23 (14. Dezember 2009)

Sodele, die Gabelwartung+Tuning-Aktion mit dem Trail-Dive-Andi ist heute erledigt worden. War ganz schön anstrengend in der Kälte (Brrrrrr) und Haarestäubend . Bin mal gespannt wie sichs auswirkt.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (14. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ähem, war mal basteln und hab ne Befülleinrichtung für die IFP Kammer der Fox Talas "entworfen"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus wenns jetzt noch funktioniert gibts nen Schmatz


----------



## votecoli (14. Dezember 2009)

Na das schreit nach ausprobieren!


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Sagmol Oli, was willst du den anziehen wenns mal -10°C hat???


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Naja prinzipiell haste recht! Weniger geht vermutlich auch! Aber mit "genug" Kleidung kann man zumindest "lang" fahren!

Achja, Morgen 18.30 Uhr an der Kaserne ihr Luschen


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Dezember 2009)

Könnt ihr mal eine Bleistifte anspitzen, die schreiben ja immer *dicker*


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

So, meine Entscheidung ist gefallen... und zwar Pro MTB. Das Rennradel steht jetzt im Tour-Forum.

Wenn das Rennradel weg ist wirds ein zweites MTB geben, das Rize behalte ich und rüste es noch bisschen zum "Touren-Bike" um. Das zweite wird "dezent" langhubiger ausfallen dann und sicherlich auch etwas mehr Material auf den Hüften haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, meine Entscheidung ist gefallen... und zwar Pro MTB. Das Rennradel steht jetzt im Tour-Forum.
> 
> Wenn das Rennradel weg ist wirds ein zweites MTB geben, das Rize behalte ich und rüste es noch bisschen zum "Touren-Bike" um. Das zweite wird "dezent" langhubiger ausfallen dann und sicherlich auch etwas mehr Material auf den Hüften haben.


 
Weiße Entscheidung!!!

Und dieses Forum ist kein Gefängnis!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Dezember 2009)

An hast du den gedacht Reese? Was soll das neue werden?


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin noch am sondieren... gibt ja einiges in der Kategorie Enduro/Freeride. Zumal ich mich mit ein paar Gramm mehr anfreunden könnte, nur dann wird die Auswahl nochmal größer.

Im Fokus sind zur Zeit:

Canyon Vertride
Canyon Alpinist
Cube Fritzz
Specialized SX Trail
Trek Session

EDIT: die neuen Votec würden mich auch noch interessieren.

Muss aber sagen dass das Canyon Vertride allein schon aus Gewichtsgründen sehr gefällt. Im Grunde bin ich noch offen für alles.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Dezember 2009)

Lass ja das Sx Trail beim Bunnyhopshop stehen, dass will mein Kumpel sich im Januar holen. Ich hab hab auch ein "Tourenrad" und werde mir im Frühjahr auch was in Richtung Freeride holen. Mit meinem Canyon bin ich im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden, nur dass ich zweimal meine Fox einschicken musste war ätzend. Bei Canyon dauert das auch immer gleich 4 Wochen. Zudem ärgerlich war ein verkratzer Rahmen nach dem Service in Koblenz, weils schlecht verpackt wurde. Bei dem neuen Vertride waren auf der Eurobike die Schweißnähte richtig hässlich. Gut davon abgesehn kommt ein Canyon für mich sowieso nicht mehr in Frage. Ich möchte nicht wieder ein Allerweltsfahrrad. Zudem möchte ich wenn ich 3000-4000 anlege ein bisschen mehr Image. Qualitativ sind sie bestimmt top, aber nunja.

Überlegs dir gut,...*reusper* Trek Sratch ist sehr geil.

Patrick


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Im Grunde hast schon recht, für die eingeplante Kohle könnt man schon etwas mehr "Individualität" erwarten als bei den Alle-Welts-Canyons andererseits ist das Vertride mit Preis/Leistungs und Gewichts-mäßig schon gut, selbst wenn zum angegebenen Gewicht noch 500 gr. dazu zählst für Toleranzen etc.. Aber auf das Theater wenn mal was ist hätte ich auch keine Lust...


----------



## Curtado (15. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, meine Entscheidung ist gefallen... und zwar Pro MTB. Das Rennradel steht jetzt im Tour-Forum.



Hast Du das auch gut überlegt? Bei mir ist das auch immer ein hin und her.Zurzeit fahre ich fast nur  Rennrad den Sommer über bin ich nur MTB gefahren.
Ich würds behalten!


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja denke schon... jedenfalls kann ich immer mit nur einem Rad fahren und das Rennrad ist das mit welchem ich am wenigsten fahre. Und ein drittes kommt mir nicht ins Haus...


----------



## Kadauz (15. Dezember 2009)

Das Rennrad verkaufen geht mal garnicht.


----------



## iTom (15. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja denke schon... jedenfalls kann ich immer mit nur einem Rad fahren und das Rennrad ist das mit welchem ich am wenigsten fahre. Und ein drittes kommt mir nicht ins Haus...



Denk daran, die Schwuckenklamotten können beim Freeriden zwar verwendet werden, aber der Stylepolizeigott (wer auch immer das sein möge) verhängt hierbei schwere Strafen 
Sporadische Spuruntreue mit schlagartigem Richtungswechsel ist eine der Höchststrafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Sporadische Spuruntreue mit schlagartigem Richtungswechsel ist eine der Höchststrafen



...erklär mal genauer...


----------



## Kadauz (15. Dezember 2009)

Das heißt, tus nicht. Man verkauft keine Räder, man sammelt sie höchstens. Räder sind meiner Meinung nach das Einzige, wovon man nie genug haben kann.


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Erzähl das mal meiner Frau...


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)




----------



## speedygonzales (15. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Das heißt, tus nicht. Man verkauft keine Räder, man sammelt sie höchstens. Räder sind meiner Meinung nach das Einzige, wovon man nie genug haben kann.



ich dachte Frauen


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Dezember 2009)

ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (15. Dezember 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Lass ja das Sx Trail beim Bunnyhopshop stehen, dass will mein Kumpel sich im Januar holen.



da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, der Bunny überredet sowieso alle Käufer zum kauf von CD da spez. schlecht, schwer und überhaupt


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, der Bunny überredet sowieso alle Käufer zum kauf von CD da spez. schlecht, schwer und überhaupt


 

Genau! Bis er mal wieder zu viele/alte rumstehen hat, dann sin se wieder super!


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, der Bunny überredet sowieso alle Käufer zum kauf von CD da spez. schlecht, schwer und überhaupt



 wie recht du hast


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Dezember 2009)

war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Er kann natürlich tun und lassen was er will. Und das ist definitiv ein gutes Angebot. Was will er mit nem CD. In der Enduro/Freeride Kategorie haben die eh nur Schrott. Das Moto ist sogar schwerer als vergleichbare Alu-Modelle in der Preiskategorie. Und es ist super träge..


----------



## Kadauz (15. Dezember 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich dachte Frauen



Nix da, RÄDER!!!


----------



## cubelix (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Olli 

Ich glaube wir fahren Morgen alleine 
Die Teilnehmerzahl orientiert sich dann doch wohl an den Temperaturen.


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Yeah, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, Schatzi!!!


----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Yeah, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, Schatzi!!!



jaja.....Herr hart


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Schwätz ned, komm!!!


----------



## burn23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich Weichei werd wohl auch morgen aussetzen, will meine Erkältung auskurieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Olli
> 
> Ich glaube wir fahren Morgen alleine
> Die Teilnehmerzahl orientiert sich dann doch wohl an den Temperaturen.



*Na bei -10° is halt ned so dolle zum biken und das ohne Windchile und dann noch um 18.30.....*


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

Was ist den da HART??? Bei den Haufen von Klamotten die du dir umbindest bekommst ja gar nicht mit dass bisschen frischer ist draußen. 

Ich werd kommen denke ich morgen wenn in der Firma nix dazwischen kommt...


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Papalapap! Mach dir ne dicke Zwiebel! Wir fahren ja keinen Marathon...

@burn: Ok, Krank lassen wir gelten


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was ist den da HART??? Bei den Haufen von Klamotten die du dir umbindest bekommst ja gar nicht mit dass bisschen frischer ist draußen.
> 
> Ich werd kommen denke ich morgen wenn in der Firma nix dazwischen kommt...


 
Sieeehssttee!!! Jawohl, bis moje!!!


----------



## cubelix (15. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was ist den da HART??? Bei den Haufen von Klamotten die du dir umbindest bekommst ja gar nicht mit dass bisschen frischer ist draußen.
> 
> Ich werd kommen denke ich morgen wenn in der Firma nix dazwischen kommt...



Da kannst gleich mal das gepimmte Fritzz anschauen und evtl. mal Probefahren wenn de willst.
Der vergleich zum Canyon würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Reese23 (15. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da kannst gleich mal das gepimmte Fritzz anschauen und evtl. mal Probefahren wenn de willst.
> Der vergleich zum Canyon würde mich auch mal interessieren



Schon allein deswegen komm ich...


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Die neuen "Schuhe" sind echt geil!!!


----------



## iTom (15. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na bei -10° is halt ned so dolle zum biken und das ohne Windchile und dann noch um 18.30.....*



Sind doch nur -4 bis -5°C am Mi. Ist zwar grenzwertig, aber geht noch. Funktionswäsche ist da sehr sehr hilfreich

So gerne ich mitfahren würde, aber die Tapeten rufen nach mir


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Olli
> 
> Ich glaube wir fahren Morgen alleine
> Die Teilnehmerzahl orientiert sich dann doch wohl an den Temperaturen.


Ich laß Dich doch nicht alleine mit meinem "BIL" fahrn, ich glaub Dein Hinterrad humpelt
Ich bin dabeiund wenns nen Quickie wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (15. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die neuen "Schuhe" sind echt geil!!!


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Na also, man muß die Jungs nur anschucken....ich freu mich!


----------



## cubelix (15. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Ich laß Dich doch nicht alleine mit meinem "BIL" fahrn, ich glaub Dein Hinterrad humpelt
> Ich bin dabeiund wenns nen Quickie wird



Glaube ich erst wenn de da bist


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Glaube ich erst wenn de da bist


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Glaube ich erst wenn de da bist


 
Morgen 18:30, das ist doch genau mein Wetter(Grins)
Oli, erinnere Dich an die DVD


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Morgen 18:30, das ist doch genau mein Wetter(Grins)
> Oli, erinnere Dich an die DVD


 
Yeah, Baby, mach mir den Yeti
Mir is noch was eingefallen wegen deinem "Kugelproblem": Kugelschreiber oder kleinens Kugellager zerlegen. Habt ihr sowas nicht bei euch.....!
Gabel bringste mal vorbei zum anpassen der Befüllnadel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2009)

Hase, das mach ich nur für dich..........:

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p560_RLC-Spring---Ball-Assembly.html


----------



## Kadauz (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin vielleicht auch dabei morgen...


----------



## cubelix (16. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na bei -10° is halt ned so dolle zum biken und das ohne Windchile und dann noch um 18.30.....*


 
Glaub mir es gibt max -3 Grad 

(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## powderliner (16. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Das heißt, tus nicht. Man verkauft keine Räder, man sammelt sie höchstens. Räder sind meiner Meinung nach das Einzige, wovon man nie genug haben kann.





Reese23 schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal meiner Frau...



Ich würds an deiner Stelle auch nicht machen. Sagte ich ja aber am Sonntag schon. Die Zeit wird wieder kommen wo auch mal wieder ein paar km auf der Strasse reissen willst.

Hast dir vielleicht auch mal überlegt evtl. doch ein wenig mehr zu investieren in ein 301er und das Rize zu verkaufen. soll ja sehr flexibel sein. und ich bin mir sicher aufm mtb wirst dann eh nur noch aufm langhubigen bike unterwegs sein.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hase, das mach ich nur für dich..........:
> 
> http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p560_RLC-Spring---Ball-Assembly.html


 
Danke Schatzi
War schneller, habe mir 3neue Kugeln vom Arbeitgeber besorgt.Sonder-Bonus Nach ein wenig rum spielen funktioniert mein Lookout wieder
So nun noch Talas, dann bin ich wieder glücklich, aber ich hab ja Dich
Bis später


----------



## Reese23 (16. Dezember 2009)

Männer bei wirds nix... komm auf der Arbeit nicht raus heut.


----------



## Kadauz (16. Dezember 2009)

Auf mich bitte auch nicht warten....


----------



## Reese23 (16. Dezember 2009)

und wie wars heut zu fahren, ist der Schmodder schon gefroren?


----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2009)

Geil wars! Praktisch alles gefroren und super griffig! Sind durchs Bermuda und durch den Stufentrail! Gefroren hab ich selbst nach drei Stunden ned! (Meine Füsssseee waren schönnn warm!)


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Dezember 2009)

Was hast du den für schuhe? Ich frier in meinen immer , trotz "BIKE-TESTSIEGER"-Überschuh.


Gruß 
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2009)

Fahr mit Wanderschuhen und Thermo Überziehern! Ich denke die meiste Kälte kommt über die Klickis, was bei mir wegfällt! Dann noch zwei paar Socken (Gerne die gestrickten von Omi!) und ich könnt nach der Tour den Ofen mit anmachen!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Dezember 2009)

Dann fahr ich am Sonntag mit meinen Wanderschuhen auf die Teufelsmühle und pack die Klickies für die Abfahrt in den Rucksack. Jetzt such ich nur noch Handschuhe in dennen ich nicht friere. Ich hab mir schon Radhandschuhe für 30 oder für 60euro geholt, bei allen hatte ich nach 30min bei 0° geforene Finger.


----------



## Reese23 (17. Dezember 2009)

Kauf dir paar noch relativ bewegliche Ski- oder Snowboardhandschuhe dann hast kitzelwarme Finger.


----------



## Reese23 (17. Dezember 2009)

So, ich habs dann jetzt doch geschafft richtig krank zu werden...   ...Kopf zu, Birne dröhnt, Nase läuft (zwar noch nicht so richtig aber das wird schon noch), Glieder schmerzen, Temperatur ist höher... volles Programm!


----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2009)

Mmh, is immer schwer da ne Aussage zu treffen! Mir reichen die billigen Winterhandschuhe vom Aldi! Viele schauen sich in der Snowboard/skiabteilung um weil das Material dort noch mehr auf Wärmekomfort ausgelegt ist! Brauchst du umbedingt Klickis?

Edit sagt Swen war schneller!


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Dezember 2009)

unbedingt brauche ich sie nicht. Aber ich hab mir halt erst für 80euro vor 4 Wochen neue Klickpedale besorgt. Für mein neues Rad gibts aufjeden Fall ein normales Flatpedal und somit hoffentlich auf warme Füße. Ich schau jetzt echt mal in der Skiabteilung. Ich hab gestern welche von Gore für 65Euro anprobiert, aber ich kann fast drauf wettn dass ich auch in dennen frier.


----------



## Reese23 (17. Dezember 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Hast dir vielleicht auch mal überlegt evtl. doch ein wenig mehr zu investieren in ein 301er...



Die Option hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, LV ist halt schon ein teures Vergnügen.  

Bin zur Zeit mit zwei Händlern über ein Fritzz The One 2009 im Gespräch. Preise sind halt schon nicht schlecht im Moment. Und für den Preisvorteil dann noch ein paar Crossmax SX anschaffen, dann wär das ein super Enduro.

Hab das Rennrad zu einem Preis angesetzt wo ich verschmerzen könnte wenns weg ist und unter diesen Preis werd ich nicht gehen. Warten wirs ab, aktuell ist der Andrang nicht sonderlich hoch.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geil wars! Praktisch alles gefroren und super griffig! Sind durchs Bermuda und durch den Stufentrail! Gefroren hab ich selbst nach drei Stunden ned! (Meine Füsssseee waren schönnn warm!)


 
Joop! Schreit nach Wiederholung
Habe am WE Zeit ausser Sa.Nachmittag
Da muß ich mit Schatzi W.....Einkäufe machen
Mal sehn wie´s Wetter wird


----------



## powderliner (17. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Die Option hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, LV ist halt schon ein teures Vergnügen.
> 
> Bin zur Zeit mit zwei Händlern über ein Fritzz The One 2009 im Gespräch. Preise sind halt schon nicht schlecht im Moment. Und für den Preisvorteil dann noch ein paar Crossmax SX anschaffen, dann wär das ein super Enduro.
> 
> Hab das Rennrad zu einem Preis angesetzt wo ich verschmerzen könnte wenns weg ist und unter diesen Preis werd ich nicht gehen. Warten wirs ab, aktuell ist der Andrang nicht sonderlich hoch.




Ich würd die sache an deiner Stelle vielleicht sogar aufs frühjahr verlegen. So ab März kannst du vermutlich ein wenig mehr Kohle dran verdienen. Und zudem machts im frühjahr dann auch mehr spaß mit dem neuen bike.

Bin zwar auch am Überlegen mir die Crossline ins stereo zu machen je nachdem wie sich der Sun Satz fährt oder eben was günstiges mit breiter Felge Speichen lassen. Mein jetziger LRS wäre auf X12 leider nicht ganz billig umzurüsten. DT will für den Umbausatz knapp 60 und dann hätt ich auch keine Laufräder mehr die in Sabrinas Rad kommen höchstens es ist möglich den Sun Satz auf Schnellspanner umzurüsten.

Statt der Crossmax würd ich an deiner stelle für den Preis was richtig schönes aufbauen lassen. Bist im Regelfall immer besser dran als mit nem Systemsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube eher weniger dass die Fritzz noch bis ins Frühjahr verfügbar sein werden... 

Der Satz hier gefällt mir auch gut: KLICK MICH

Für die X12 Achsen gibts doch Adapter für Schnellspanner.


----------



## powderliner (17. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher weniger dass die Fritzz noch bis ins Frühjahr verfügbar sein werden...
> 
> Der Satz hier gefällt mir auch gut: KLICK MICH
> 
> Für die X12 Achsen gibts doch Adapter für Schnellspanner.



Ja gibt adapter bei mir ist aber eine andere Achse in der Nabe fällig. Und dann eben noch die Endstücke auf X12.

Die DT laufräder sehen super aus könnt mir auch gefallen aber auch nicht ganz billig.

Hier mal die Übersicht was X-12 Kompatibel ist
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Dezember 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Was hast du den für schuhe? Ich frier in meinen immer , trotz "BIKE-TESTSIEGER"-Überschuh.



habe ich zwar selber noch nicht probiert (hat mir jemand hier den Typ gegeben), mach Doch spaßeshalber eine schicht Alufolie unter der Schuhsohle, ich denke die Kälte kommt von der Platte der Klicklies


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Dezember 2009)

ich hab so Scott klickschuhe. Ich hab schon eine Wintersohle in den Schuhen, bei dennen auf einer Seite Wolle und auf der anderen Alufolie ist. Und die Überschuhe für 45 euro bringen auch nix. Ich glaub ich hätte ein Mädchen werden sollen.., die sind doch berühmt für kalte Finger und Füße.


----------



## cubelix (17. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Die Option hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, LV ist halt schon ein teures Vergnügen.
> 
> Bin zur Zeit mit zwei Händlern über ein Fritzz The One 2009 im Gespräch. Preise sind halt schon nicht schlecht im Moment. Und für den Preisvorteil dann noch ein paar Crossmax SX anschaffen, dann wär das ein super Enduro.
> 
> Hab das Rennrad zu einem Preis angesetzt wo ich verschmerzen könnte wenns weg ist und unter diesen Preis werd ich nicht gehen. Warten wirs ab, aktuell ist der Andrang nicht sonderlich hoch.



Hallo Sven

So sieht das Fritzz mit Crossmax sx aus


----------



## cubelix (17. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Joop! Schreit nach Wiederholung
> Habe am WE Zeit ausser Sa.Nachmittag
> Da muß ich mit Schatzi W.....Einkäufe machen
> Mal sehn wie´s Wetter wird



So währe mir auch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey Karsten alte Socke, wo biste den hingefahren........?
Ich bin auch für Sonntag! Entweder wieder 9.00 - 12.00 Uhr oder etwas entschärft 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr!


----------



## cubelix (17. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Karsten alte Socke, wo biste den hingefahren........?
> Ich bin auch für Sonntag! Entweder wieder 9.00 - 12.00 Uhr oder etwas entschärft 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr!




Hab fürs Frauchen was in KA besorgt für untern Baum 

Und danach noch kurz zum BOC und Thermotrinkflaschen mit genommen.


----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2009)

Puhhh, ja was fürs Schatzi!


----------



## burn23 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wegen WE muss ich mal schauen. Bin Samstags schon zum Klettern verabredet, und Sonntags muss ich auf ne Taufe. Mal schauen 

@Oli: Am Montag hab ich frei, wenn du Lust hast könnten wir ne Runde drehen...


----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2009)

Gut! Karsten hat auch frei......!!!!Sima scho drei!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Dezember 2009)

Also Sven, das Fritzz in White n Cocoa sieht so geil aus und damit kannst du glaub ich in jeder Hinsicht nicht falsch machen. Die LRS sind ich nicht so toll, schon alleine weil die Narbe so leise ist... Ich bin ihn dieses Jahr in Pforzheim bei nem Lapierre Händler gefahren. Mit dem Lapierre Froggy LTD. 

Aber meine Wahl viel auf dieses Rad für kommende Saison( allerdings mit anderer Austattung, Deemax.Elixir. Hammerschmidt etc) Ich freu mich schon richtig drauf, waren auch die kompletten ersten 7 Gehälter meiner Ausbildung^^


----------



## burn23 (17. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gut! Karsten hat auch frei......!!!!Sima scho drei!!!



Stimmt der Kasten hat ja auch frei


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Dezember 2009)

Wo fahrt ihr am Montag? Könnte ich vielleicht mal eine Runde mitfahren?


----------



## Reese23 (18. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gut! Karsten hat auch frei......!!!!Sima scho drei!!!



Zu beneiden seit Ihr...


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

Jeder wie ers verdientDafür hab ich jetzt auch den Rotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Allein wegen dem Rotz würds bei mir eh nicht gehen, ich glaub ich würd zur Zeit an ner Brücke ersticken wenn ich da hoch fahren müsste.


----------



## Reese23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß gehen ja die meisten von euch nicht über die News-Seite hier ins Forum... auf den News ist ein netter Link drauf heute...

KLICK MICH

Ist mal was anderes.


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Weiß net, der Style gefällt mir jetzt net so, ist irgendwie immer das Gleiche. Aber an die Trikotgeschichte könnte man sich demnächst mal dran machen, damit man nächstes Jahr zu Saisonstart die RICHTIGEN Klamotten tragen 

@KA-Biker: Wenn Bock hast dann fahr einfach mit. Denk wir drehen am Eichel-/Michaelsberg in Bruchsal ne Runde, vielleicht auch woanders hin, kommt halt auf die Temperatur an.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde am Wochenende vielleicht auch mal wieder mittun... Ihr müßt halt auf einen alten Mann mit dickem Bauch und mit ohne Kondition Rücksicht nehmen 

Was für ein Trikot soll es denn werden? Eher Langarm/Freeride doch?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag gegen 11 / 11.30 am GBZ-Parkplatz?


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

@Joerg: Mir wär was legeres am liebsten....verdeckt den Bauch besser........!

@Dirk: Wie werden wohl definitiv früher starten weil sonst der ganze Tag "verblockt" ist!Wenn du aber später dazustoßen willst kann ich dir auch meine Handynummer per PN schicken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Dirk: Wie werden wohl definitiv früher starten weil sonst der ganze Tag "verblockt" ist!Wenn du aber später dazustoßen willst kann ich dir auch meine Handynummer per PN schicken



Mein Großer hat noch Weihnachtsaufführung mit dem Kindergarten in der Kirche. Wenn das fertig ist, geh ich heim, zieh mich um und fahre los.

Werd mich dann bei Dir melden, wenn ich am GBZ-Parkplatz auf dem Rad sitze.

Meine Handynummer kommt per PN.


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

Hoffe das mich die Erkältung nicht weiter ausbremst


----------



## iTom (18. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Karsten alte Socke, wo biste den hingefahren........?
> Ich bin auch für Sonntag! Entweder wieder 9.00 - 12.00 Uhr oder etwas entschärft 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr!



Bin vermutl. ausnahmsweise mal ein Nachmittagsfahrer, bin morgens schon ausgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bin vermutl. ausnahmsweise mal ein Nachmittagsfahrer, bin morgens schon ausgebucht.


 
Elender Kirchgänger..........


----------



## iTom (18. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Elender Kirchgänger..........



Meine Kirche ist das hier:

Kirche



Außerdem habe ich mich und mein Rad gerade an Schmodder gewöhnt...Auf zugefrorenen Trails zu fahren...pah, is was für Anfänger


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Meine Kirche ist das hier:
> 
> Kirche
> 
> ...


 

Da trett ich auch ein, wer kriegt die Kirchensteuer.................


----------



## Waldgeist (18. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da trett ich auch ein, wer kriegt die Kirchensteuer.................



Ich, wer denn sonst!


----------



## Kadauz (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich blick irgendwie nicht mehr durch hier. 
Wann fährt wer am WE? Uhrzeit? Treffpunkt?


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

Ruuhhiggg Brauner!
Also: Samstag is bisher nix geplant, da können die meisten ned!
Am Sonntag soll bei einigermaßen Wetterverhältnissen am Morgen gefahren werden! Ob wir uns um 9.00 oder 10.00 treffen ist noch nicht ausgemacht. Treffpunkt IMMER an der Kaserne! Wär später dazukommen will bekommt von mir ne PN mit Handynummer so das wir unterwegs treffen können! Bei solchem Wetter fahren wir wahrscheinlich eh nur in der Nähe!

Montag fahren die Kurzarbeitscheißlehrerichbinkrankgemeldetundüberhaupt Pussis! Bist auch eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (18. Dezember 2009)

Muss noch die erste Hälfte der nächsten Woche arbeiten, daher gehts net. 
Aber Sonntag, mal sehen...


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2009)

So wie es aussieht wirds bei den  Kurzarbeitscheißlehrerichbinkrankgemeldetundüberhaupt Pussis am montag wieder milder, sonst wären sie ja keine  Kurzarbeitscheißlehrerichbinkrankgemeldetundüberhaupt Pussis


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wirds bei den Kurzarbeitscheißlehrerichbinkrankgemeldetundüberhaupt Pussis am montag wieder milder, sonst wären sie ja keine Kurzarbeitscheißlehrerichbinkrankgemeldetundüberhaupt Pussis


 

Genau so isses! Und wenn mich der Rotz ned völlig lahm legt treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## cubelix (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Olli

Darf ich Dich korregieren Herr Lehrer 
Montag fahren die Kurzarbeitscheißlehrerichbinkrankgemeldetundüberstundenabbauer Pussis! Bist auch eingeladen

So jetzt isch Korrekt 

Bis So um 10:00


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab eben mal meine Hinternabe zerlegt weil sie komische GerÃ¤usche machte und Spiel hatte. Was ich sah war net so geil. Eine Kugel war in zwei HÃ¤lften zerbrÃ¶selt und der Einstellring hatte hÃ¤ssliche Pittingspuren  Hab die alles grÃ¼ndlich gereinigt, zusammengebaut (mit einer Kugel weniger) und das Spiel eingestellt. Das Ding lÃ¤uft wieder gut.

Was meint ihr, hÃ¤lt das Ding 

Im Prinzip brÃ¤ucht ich nur nen neuen Einstellring und ne Kugel, aber ob man das so ohne Weiters bekommt... Ein neues Lager Kostet so um die 40â¬, wÃ¤r ja net die Welt, aber das Wiedereinspeichen :kotz:

Edith: Ich geh morgen mal zum RadhÃ¤ndler um die Ecke und hoff, dass dieser mir die Teile besorgen kann.


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2009)

Um ein Lager zu wechseln muss man doch die Nabe nicht ausspeichen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, hält das Ding



Auf Dauer sicher nicht.

Wegen Sonntag. Wenn ich gegen 11.30-12 am Parkplatz aufschlage werde ich die Teerstraße zur Kaseren hochfahren, da ich nur mit dem SS-HT unterwegs sein werde. Heute sind leider die Speichen für die Alfine-Nabe nicht gekommen, somit kann ich am Sonntag hinten keine Schaltung aufweisen.

Und 32/18 ist schon hart, wenn man ich ist. 

Aber zum Trails runterrocken ist das Rad mehr wie geeignet.


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Um ein Lager zu wechseln muss man doch die Nabe nicht ausspeichen


Ich meinte natürlich ne Nabe.


----------



## Kadauz (19. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich am Sonntag 10 Uhr auch dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich ne Nabe.



*Kann Dir zur not ein Laufrad ausborgen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke Andi, wenn ich brauch dann meld ich mich. Hab jetzt die benötigten Teile beim Roseversand bestellt.


----------



## votecoli (19. Dezember 2009)

So, kleines Update von der Front........: Bei mir läuft der Rotz noch in Strömen. Werd den morgigen Tag abwarten und dann kurzfristig entscheiden. Wenn ich fünf nach nicht da bin lieg ich noch im Bett und lass mich von meiner Frau bedauern. Trail-Dive-Andi hat bei mir persönlich abgesagt. Es stehen im Moment sicher: Cubelix....und???! Dirk kommt später (eventuell noch die Nummer weitergeben!?) und was ist mit Jörg und dem Trailscout!? Swen ist ja noch krank und sonst hab ich hoffentlich niemand vergessen!???

Habt ihr den Artikel über unsere Lampen in der bike gelesen......!


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2009)

Moment Oli: Morgen kann ich net, Montag schon! Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## Kadauz (19. Dezember 2009)

Hm ok, wenn so wenige fahren lohnt es sich für mich nicht unbedingt. Dann fahr ich wohl eher ne kleine Hausrunde bei mir...


----------



## votecoli (19. Dezember 2009)

@burn: Ja stimmt, sorry! Bist ja auf Taufe!Wegen Montag schauen wir dann noch!

@kadauz: Ich will niemand den Spaß verderben. Muß halt mal kucken was meine Nase morgen früh macht..............

Hab die Liste oben geändert.........!


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, kleines Update von der Front........: Bei mir läuft der Rotz noch in Strömen. Werd den morgigen Tag abwarten und dann kurzfristig entscheiden. Wenn ich fünf nach nicht da bin lieg ich noch im Bett und lass mich von meiner Frau bedauern. Trail-Dive-Andi hat bei mir persönlich abgesagt. Es stehen im Moment sicher: Cubelix....und???! Dirk kommt später (eventuell noch die Nummer weitergeben!?) und was ist mit Jörg und dem Trailscout!? Swen ist ja noch krank und sonst hab ich hoffentlich niemand vergessen!???
> 
> Habt ihr den Artikel über unsere Lampen in der bike gelesen......!



*Is ja gut ich komm Olli.......*


----------



## cubelix (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Olli

Bleib lieber zu Hause und Kurier dich aus bevor es dich richtig erwischt 
bringt Dir denke ich mehr.

Bei den Temp. Morgen wird es sicher eine kurze bis sehr kurze Ausfahrt 
bin aber auf jeden Fall mal um 10:00 an der Kaserne malschauen wer kommt.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Olli
> 
> Bleib lieber zu Hause und Kurier dich aus bevor es dich richtig erwischt
> bringt Dir denke ich mehr.
> ...



*Sind anscheinen nur wir zwei Karsten wie währe es um 11 Uhr.....*


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2009)

*Nach Absprache mit Karsten um 11 Uhr an der Kaserne.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. Dezember 2009)

Un ich mach mir jetzt noch ne xxl Packung Taschentuecher auf.....


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un ich mach mir jetzt noch ne xxl Packung Taschentuecher auf.....



Bleib im Bett Alder......ist besser so.


----------



## Reese23 (20. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un ich mach mir jetzt noch ne xxl Packung Taschentuecher auf.....



Willkommen im Club mein Freund... bei mir ist es zwar schon am abklingen aber den Container voll Rotztücher braucht ne Sondermüllgenehmigung.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club mein Freund... bei mir ist es zwar schon am abklingen aber den Container voll Rotztücher braucht ne Sondermüllgenehmigung.



*Aha daher die Matratzenfüllungen weich und anschmiegsam*


----------



## Reese23 (20. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Aha daher die Matratzenfüllungen weich und anschmiegsam*



Musstest du unser Betriebsgeheimnis jetzt hier preis geben? 

Viel Spaß euch später...


----------



## votecoli (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja viel Spaß Männer und paßt auf euch auf!
Unglaublich wie ein einzelner Mensch so viel Rotz produzieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2009)

[/URL]

*Sooooo für unsrer Rotz und Schniefabteilung.....war kalt und gemäßigt schnell aber nicht gefrohren.*


----------



## votecoli (20. Dezember 2009)

Ohh da krieg ich so gelisten.....schnief
Wart ihr zuzweit allein


----------



## burn23 (20. Dezember 2009)

Und wann ist morgen Abfahrt? So gegen elf?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wart ihr zuzweit allein



*Ja nur wir beide*


----------



## votecoli (20. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Und wann ist morgen Abfahrt? So gegen elf?


 

Muß mal morgen früh abwarten! Ansonsten hört sich elf gut an!!!


----------



## cubelix (20. Dezember 2009)

Sodele hier noch mal Bilder von der -10 Ausfahrt von dem Andi 

danach wahr der Akku platt.

11 Uhr Morgen ist .

Bjorn Olli wo wollen wir Starten oder sollen wir mal nach HD aber im moment schneit es nicht schlecht schuen wir mal wie es Morgen ausschaut.


----------



## votecoli (20. Dezember 2009)

Schöne BilderJa ich würd sagen wir warten mal ab(Das Wetter und meine Nase)


----------



## burn23 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm HD hätt ich schon Lust, aber es hat echt schon gut Schnee runtergemacht. Würd sagen um elf an der Kaserne, HD können wir ja demnächst mal machen, soll ja wieder milder werden, dann kann man auch die Trails besser fahren.


----------



## iTom (20. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sodele hier noch mal Bilder von der -10 Ausfahrt von dem Andi
> danach wahr der Akku platt.
> 11 Uhr Morgen ist .
> Bjorn Olli wo wollen wir Starten oder sollen wir mal nach HD aber im moment schneit es nicht schlecht schuen wir mal wie es Morgen ausschaut.



War beim "Wildschwein"-Trail, so wie es ausschaut, oder nicht? Schöne Bilder


----------



## cubelix (20. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> War beim "Wildschwein"-Trail, so wie es ausschaut, oder nicht? Schöne Bilder




Juuuuup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (20. Dezember 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmmm HD hätt ich schon Lust, aber es hat echt schon gut Schnee runtergemacht. Würd sagen um elf an der Kaserne, HD können wir ja demnächst mal machen, soll ja wieder milder werden, dann kann man auch die Trails besser fahren.




Also wenn ich so Rausschaue.

Fahrern wir um 11:00 an der Kaserene los Bjorn ( Olli).


----------



## burn23 (20. Dezember 2009)

So machamass


----------



## votecoli (20. Dezember 2009)

Zustimmung! (UNter Vorbehalt und triffender Nase!) Meine Frau hat gesagt ich soll mir einfach zwei ob`s in die Nase stecken.....


----------



## iTom (20. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Zustimmung! (UNter Vorbehalt und triffender Nase!) Meine Frau hat gesagt ich soll mir einfach zwei ob`s in die Nase stecken.....



Ob Deine Frau die Dinger auch wirklich richtig anwendet

Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich morgen auch um 11 dort. Lust hätte ich, mal schauen wie sich der Morgen entwickelt (juniortechnisch betrachtet)


----------



## votecoli (21. Dezember 2009)

Was war das geil heut!Im Schnee fahren macht total Laune. Außerdem waren es heut Laue plus 1 Grad


----------



## cubelix (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja wahr echt Super wenn das ein oder andere auch nicht fahrbar war

Und Bilder Gibts ach noch


----------



## burn23 (21. Dezember 2009)

Yo war echt gut im Schnee 
Nur meine Pobacke schreit Aua!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was war das geil heut!Im Schnee fahren macht total Laune. Außerdem waren es heut Laue plus 1 Grad


 Habe abends noch Eure Spuren verfolgtbis es anfing zu regnen
Die dicke Dinger sind ja nicht zu übersehn


----------



## iTom (22. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Habe abends noch Eure Spuren verfolgtbis es anfing zu regnen
> Die dicke Dinger sind ja nicht zu übersehn



Warum schreist Du eigentlich immer so hier im Forum? Es hören doch noch alle recht gut, auch die Ü40 hören noch recht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (22. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Warum schreist Du eigentlich immer so hier im Forum? Es hören doch noch alle recht gut, auch die Ü40 hören noch recht gut



ich kann mich nur miederholen:


Waldgeist schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal eine Bleistifte anspitzen, die schreiben ja immer *dicker*


----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2009)

Na er freut sich halt einfach das er auch mit ü 40 noch ohne Gehilfe unterwegs sein kann...............uuaaaaaaaaammmooooaaa

Gell Schatzi

P.S.: Wann kommste Morgen Heim zwecks Gabel


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na er freut sich halt einfach das er auch mit ü 40 noch ohne Gehilfe unterwegs sein kann...............uuaaaaaaaaammmooooaaa
> 
> Gell Schatzi
> 
> P.S.: Wann kommste Morgen Heim zwecks Gabel


1. Für Euch junge Seicher reicht mir ein Rollator
2. Ja Schatzi
*3. Ich schreib so DICK wie ich will, ausser dem bin ich nicht DICK nur dick angezogen => Nachts ist es kälter wie draussen ähhhhhh........*
4. Mann sollte das Leben und vorallem  dieses Forum nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Waldgeist (22. Dezember 2009)

der Ausgewogenheit willen, verwende ich mal eine andere Schriftgröße. die PC-Lupe kommt dann auch mal zu ihrem Recht


----------



## Reese23 (22. Dezember 2009)

Sorgen habt ihr...


----------



## Waldgeist (22. Dezember 2009)

isch wohl wetterbedingt ....:kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt! Bei dem Wetter haben anscheinend einige zu viel Zeit um sich über schriftgrößen Gedanken zu machen..........Deshalb:

Wer mechd moje fahre oda hald schwimme geh??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????OK des war jetzt iwadriewe


----------



## cubelix (22. Dezember 2009)

An alle Warmduscher 

Wünsche euch und euren Familie ein Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage
viele Geschenke ( natürlich Socken,Süssigkeiten,Nierenwärmer usw) 
bis die Tage.


----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey du Rasentuner, ich wünsch dir eine super geile Zeit im Schwarzwald(und pass mir auf die Knochen auf.....!)

Grüßle auch an den Anhang
See you!


----------



## burn23 (22. Dezember 2009)

Glaub das wird morgen extremst glitschig. Wegen Schwimmen, hab ich morgen ab elf meiner besseren Hälfte versprochen...


----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2009)

Ok! Da Karsten auch nicht da ist, Trail-Dive-Andi auch kein Bock auf Schlammschlacht hat, sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat und du ja morgens schon schwimmst würd ich sagen wir verschiebens aufs Wochenende/nächste Woche!
Ich mach dann mit dem Junior morgen Mittag ne Runde


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> An alle Warmduscher
> 
> Wünsche euch und euren Familie ein Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage
> viele Geschenke ( natürlich Socken,Süssigkeiten,Nierenwärmer usw)
> bis die Tage.



*Gleichfalls Karsten bis die Tage......*


----------



## burn23 (22. Dezember 2009)

Jepp so machen wirs. 

@Karsten: Dir nochmals ne fröhliche und sättigungsreiche Weihnacht!


----------



## Reese23 (22. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> An alle Warmduscher
> 
> Wünsche euch und euren Familie ein Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage
> viele Geschenke ( natürlich Socken,Süssigkeiten,Nierenwärmer usw)
> bis die Tage.



Bis den Karsten... schöne Weihnachten wünsch ich dir/euch!


----------



## speedygonzales (22. Dezember 2009)

Jungs, hier ist niemand Blind und im Kindergarten sind wir auch nicht.. also kommt mal wieder runter, so macht Lesen kein Spaß


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (23. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> An alle Warmduscher
> 
> Wünsche euch und euren Familie ein Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage
> viele Geschenke ( natürlich Socken,Süssigkeiten,Nierenwärmer usw)
> bis die Tage.


 
Danke gleichfalls Wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub

Und an den Rest im Forum ein frohes Fest  mit vielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (23. Dezember 2009)

An Alle:

Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Fest mit euren Familien. Falls man sich bis Silvester nimmer sehen sollte (ich geh mal net davon aus) noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so Rausschaue.
> 
> Fahrern wir um 11:00 an der Kaserene los Bjorn ( Olli).




Es gab auch welche die schon um 10:00 Uhr an der Kaserne los sind.

Dafür hab' ich mich dann auch gleich mal lang gemacht 


Allen da draußen eine frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Wir sehen uns auf dem Trail


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2009)

Jawohl, allen fröhliche Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch! (Ohne bike)

Heut wars super schlammig und als mein Junior plötzlich schrie: Papa was ist das? Sind plötzlich sieben Wildschweine an uns vorbei(Es war 13.45 Uhr und ned Nachts)


----------



## Waldgeist (23. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Heut wars super schlammig und als mein Junior plötzlich schrie: Papa was ist das? Sind plötzlich sieben Wildschweine an uns vorbei(Es war 13.45 Uhr und ned Nachts)



das war wohl der Weihnachtsbraten...


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch Euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Allen samt Familie(Olli, Andi, Björn ,Swen, Karsten,Sascha,Tom und dem kläglichen Rest der Brasilianer)ein Wöhliches Freinachtsfest und Ruten Gutsch ins 2010 *


----------



## Reese23 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich schließ mich an...

*ALLEN FROHE WEIHNACHTEN.*


Würd sagen wir fahren noch das ein oder andere Mal vor Neujahr oder...?
_____________
EDIT: Die Gans muss wieder runter von den Hüften.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich an...
> 
> *ALLEN FROHE WEIHNACHTEN.*
> 
> ...



Na klar hab Urlaub........


----------



## Reese23 (24. Dezember 2009)

Sehr gut ich auch... morgen stehen zwar noch Familienbesuche an aber ab 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oder am Sonntag und die Tage darauf wenns Wetter passt lässt sich was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sehr gut ich auch... morgen stehen zwar noch Familienbesuche an aber ab 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oder am Sonntag und die Tage darauf wenns Wetter passt lässt sich was machen.



*Ab Sonntag bin nur am Rumreisen mit/wegen der Familie*


----------



## votecoli (24. Dezember 2009)

ZustimmungBäuche abtrainieren


----------



## Kadauz (24. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na klar hab Urlaub........



dito

Euch allen ein frohes Fest!


----------



## burn23 (24. Dezember 2009)

2. Weihnachtsfeiertag-> ja
27.12.-> nein 
28+29.12.-> ja


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2009)

Würde am 29sten wer mitgehen in die Pfalz?


----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Würde am 29sten wer mitgehen in die Pfalz?


 
Prinzipiell gern, aber Kachelmann sagt auf Dienstag vieeelll Regen!!??? Wie wärs Montags? Wollten wir ja eh fahren.....Was meinen die anderen!?
Morgen solls sonnig sein...geht was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (25. Dezember 2009)

Morgen geht bei mir noch nix, erst Sonntag aber da soll das Wetter ja eh besser werden.


----------



## Reese23 (25. Dezember 2009)

So Männer, wie siehts aus am Sonntag? 11 Uhr an der Kaserne? Ich kann schon langsam nicht mehr sitzen und brauch Auslauf... 

@Andi, kommst du mit dem Auto? Würd dein Testmaterial wieder mitbringen.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So Männer, wie siehts aus am Sonntag? 11 Uhr an der Kaserne? Ich kann schon langsam nicht mehr sitzen und brauch Auslauf...
> 
> @Andi, kommst du mit dem Auto? Würd dein Testmaterial wieder mitbringen.



komm mit dem Auto....


----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag hört sich gut an! So langsam setzen die Weihnachtsnaschereien an...! Mhmm, 11.00 Uhr is immer irgendwie genau mittel am Tag...............


----------



## andi1969 (25. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sonntag hört sich gut an! So langsam setzen die Weihnachtsnaschereien an...! Mhmm, 11.00 Uhr is immer irgendwie genau mittel am Tag...............



nö passt so.......


----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2009)

Du könntest ruhig früher aus der Saichkiste...........


----------



## andi1969 (25. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du könntest ruhig früher aus der Saichkiste...........



*ne ansonst wirds noch , immer früher Oli......*


----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2009)

Is ja gut...hab mit Mausi ausgemacht das wir "später" Frühstücken!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So Männer, wie siehts aus am Sonntag? 11 Uhr an der Kaserne? Ich kann schon langsam nicht mehr sitzen und brauch Auslauf...
> 
> @Andi, kommst du mit dem Auto? Würd dein Testmaterial wieder mitbringen.


 
*OK.Sonntag um 11:00 Kaserne*


----------



## Reese23 (25. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du könntest ruhig früher aus der Saichkiste...........



Ich habs nicht so mit den frühen Stunden morgens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Dezember 2009)

Schade, Sonntag bin ich vormittags in Heidelberg...
Vielleicht fahre ich dafür heute eine Runde... Andererseits muss ich weiter am Wiesmann schrauben


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht so mit den frühen Stunden morgens...



..sach ich doch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Schade, Sonntag bin ich vormittags in Heidelberg...
> Vielleicht fahre ich dafür heute eine Runde... Andererseits muss ich weiter am Wiesmann schrauben



Dienstag Pfalz Weinbiet, wenn Du Interesse hast.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter so bleibt bis morgen... mich hält es kaum auf dem Stuhl wenn ich da raus kucke...


----------



## iTom (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter so bleibt bis morgen... mich hält es kaum auf dem Stuhl wenn ich da raus kucke...



Wer sitzt den gerne aufm Stuhl Nicht mal mein Junior. Je mehr er sich darauf bewegt, desto mehr drückt sich der "Lehm" den Rücken hoch, der Wäsche entlang

...irgendwie könnte man einen Hass auf Zimmermänner bekommen, die vor über 2000 Jahren den Grundstock für Weihnachten gelegt haben...


----------



## votecoli (26. Dezember 2009)

Überlegt euch schonmal was für MontagMein Andi hat angeregt gegen Mittag ne Runde Richtung Kraichtal (Hohlwege!) zu drehen! Ansonsten bis morgen um elf (Zzz.der halbe Tag verpennt...!). Ich dreh bei dem geilen Wetter heut Mittag mit dem Junior ne große Runde! Hat im Moment schon um die fünf Grad.........


----------



## Kadauz (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich meld mich mal auch für morgen 11 Uhr unverbindlich an.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Da siehst dus Oli... die spätere Uhrzeit lockt noch mehr an zur Fangobehandlung. 

Ich hab mich grad gewogen und in verwundert und  euphorisch zugleich... bis jetzt nur 800 gr. über normalem Wintergewicht und das vor dem Klogang. Die Enthaltsamkeit dieses Jahr hat sich gelohnt...


----------



## votecoli (26. Dezember 2009)

So, hab mit dem Junior gemächliche 28km gemacht incl. Bermuda, Stufentrail und Ungeheuerklamm! Und im Gegensatz zu mir hat er beim Stufentrail keine Bodenprobe genommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Was hast den gemacht? Wars arg glatt und siffig?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dienstag Pfalz Weinbiet, wenn Du Interesse hast.




Interesse schon, aber leider sollte ich arbeiten


----------



## votecoli (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was hast den gemacht? Wars arg glatt und siffig?


 
nee, eigentlich wars ganz ok. Natürlich ist es schmierig, aber ned so wie vor ein paar Wochn! Mein Reifen hate sich zugesetzt und an der Rinne vom Stufentrail hab ich danach einfach kontrolliert die Handbremse gezogen............


----------



## cubelix (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Bin wieder im Ländle 

Gibt es schon einen Fahrplan für Montag ich muß unbedingt wieder mal raus.
Bin schon ganz Kreuzlamm vom vielen Sitzen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin wieder im Ländle
> 
> ...


 *Hallo,*
*Wellcome back*
*Wie waren heute unterwegs und hatten unseren Spaß*
*Die Trail waren gut befahrbar aber einwenig tückisch.*
*Einen Ausfall hatten wir doch zu verzeichnen, naja bis zu 10% Schwund ist alles im grünen Bereich hat mal einer gesagt*
*Bis ich zu Haus war stand auf meinem Tacho 34Km und 1040Hm. *
*Dann wolte das Wetter nicht mehr mitmachen.*
*So nun zu Deiner Frage:*
*Die Nachfrage am Mo.war nicht so groß!*
*Morgen haben wir(Oli&BIL) mal zwischen 12:00-13:00 gedacht, weil morgens erst mal Holz machen angesagt ist*
*Mal das Wetter heute Nacht noch abwarten*
*Ich schreib morgen Früh gegen 8:30 was ins Forum*


----------



## votecoli (27. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, schee wars! Eigentlich alles gut fahrbar wenn auch der Übergang zwischen gefroren und matschig "fließend" war!

@Dirk: Wir haben spontan den Bermuda Trail in Bermuda 5.1 umbenannt! Hoffentlich war die Schellte Daheim ned zu arg.....!

So und hier die Daten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> ... in Bermuda 5.1 umbenannt



Ist von euch am Mittwoch wieder einer unterwegs? Werd dann aber mit dem Fully auftauchen. Das HT eiert etwas.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist von euch am Mittwoch wieder einer unterwegs? Werd dann aber mit dem Fully auftauchen. Das HT eiert etwas.



*Da alle irgendwie Urlaub haben...denke schon das einer unterwegs ist*

*Bäh war nicht mein Tag schei$ Konditoin*


----------



## votecoli (27. Dezember 2009)

Mmh, normal ist Mittwoch immer "Fahrtag"! Die Wetteraussichten sind aber bescheiden! Ich für mein Teil kann am Mittwoch aber ned........Familienfriseurtermin!
@Bil: Muß morgen auch um drei wieder Daheim sein weil ich mit den Kids ins Kino geh!! Fahren ab zwölf wär also ideal! (im Moment siehts aber nach Schlammachlacht aus


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Also um 12:00 an der Kaserne


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Tja war ne Solonummer heute aber die Sonne schien und es war mit 7 Grad schon fast warm.

Die Trails wahren so lala habe am Wildsautrail mal getestet in der Trailmitte waren die Reifen zugesetzt und bei leichtestem Bremsen ist das Vorderad gestanden also ich war Passagier und nicht Pilot  .
Habe mich dann für die gemäsigteren Abschnitte entschieden.

Am Tom Tom noch eine Begegnung mit einem doch sehr Aggressiven Hund
der sich in mein Rad 
und vom Hundehalter wahr nichts zu sehen erst nach 1 Minute tauchte der dann auf. Das übliche Frage: LEINE ???? Antwort: der macht doch nix  ich könnte :kotz:
gut habe dann noch ein paar Trails mehr Flow eingehaucht 

auf dem Rückweg waren die Waldarbeiter wieder unterwegs
Achtung Speddy Gonzales am Ende überall Äste 
geht nur Bunny Hopp min 1,5 Meter oder außenrum


----------



## votecoli (28. Dezember 2009)

Tja, hab nach vollrichteter Arbeit auch noch ne kurze Runde gedreht! Sehr warm und sehr matschigDer TomTom war mit zwei Stücken Holz gespickt, eines mit der Säge bearbeitetHab mal freigeräumt!Am LuckyLuke hab ich mal den Weg bis zum Ende gefahren und auch ein bischen geräumt! Die Abfahrt hab ich mit einem Ast markiert der Aussieht wie ne StimmgabelMacht Spaß!


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja, hab nach vollrichteter Arbeit auch noch ne kurze Runde gedreht! Sehr warm und sehr matschigDer TomTom war mit zwei Stücken Holz gespickt, eines mit der Säge bearbeitetHab mal freigeräumt!Am LuckyLuke hab ich mal den Weg bis zum Ende gefahren und auch ein bischen geräumt! Die Abfahrt hab ich mit einem Ast markiert der Aussieht wie ne StimmgabelMacht Spaß!



Als ich da vorbeikam so um 14:50 waren da Ästre ohne Ende im unteren Teil sind die etwa wieder weg


----------



## votecoli (28. Dezember 2009)

Hey Karsten, am Tomtom war das! Ein halber Baum und weiter unten ein verrotetes Stück Holz! Am Speddy waren ich und der Junior am Samstag! Da war unten am Einstieg schon Chaos! Wahrscheinlich wieder SägekursWar vor vier Wochen schonmal, aber das die ned Aufräumen können.................


----------



## Reese23 (28. Dezember 2009)

Je nach Wetterlage dreh ich morgen Vormittag noch mal ne kürzere Runde bevor es dann ans packen fürs snowboarden geht... Werd mich melden hier.


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage dreh ich morgen Vormittag noch mal ne kürzere Runde bevor es dann ans packen fürs snowboarden geht... Werd mich melden hier.



Hallole Sven

Das kannst Dir fast schenken  oder Du stehst auf eine gepflegte Runde Schlammketschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ist es so matschig geworden?  Am Sonntag war noch alles relativ gut fahrbar und das sogar ohne volle Fangopackung.

... ich muss doch meine Formdefiziet langsam in Angriff nehmen. 

@Trail-Dive: sag doch bitte mal das genaue Datum an für das Alpen-Weekend.


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ist es so matschig geworden?  Am Sonntag war noch alles relativ gut fahrbar und das sogar ohne volle Fangopackung.
> 
> ... ich muss doch meine Formdefiziet langsam in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> @Trail-Dive: sag doch bitte mal das genaue Datum an für das Alpen-Weekend.



Ist jetzt natürlich alles schon Aufgetaut und der Regen gestern hat sein bestes noch getan.

Fahren get schon muscht halt Uffbasse mit Klickis hätts misch heut bstimmt zwo mol hiegewichst.
Hab leider Morgen Vormittag keine Zeit aber wenn de um 13:00 fahren willst könnte mann was machen.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Dezember 2009)

*Na dann sehen wir uns vieleicht am Bermuda Dreieck....ist optimales Bastelwetter......*


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Kachelmann sagt Schleußen auf für Morgen 10 L /qm

Ich will wieder - 10 Grad


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Dezember 2009)

@Trail-Dive: sag doch bitte mal das genaue Datum an für das Alpen-Weekend.[/quote]


*Ok. nochmal für alle*
*4Tage biken vom 13-16.05.2010* (Wen es der Wettergott so will)
*Destination Vinschgau, Dolomiten, Gardasee oder was mein ihr*
*Mal sehn wer alles Interesse hat*


----------



## Reese23 (28. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na dann sehen wir uns vieleicht am Bermuda Dreieck....ist optimales Bastelwetter......*



Wann wolltest den starten?



cubelix schrieb:


> Kachelmann sagt Schleußen auf für Morgen 10 L /qm
> 
> Ich will wieder - 10 Grad



Kachelmann hat sich am Sonntag auch getäuscht, dass lässt wenigstens hoffen auf zwei trockene Stunden.

in 8 Wochen haben wir hoffentlich das gröbste hinter uns Wettertechnisch...


EDIT:


Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *4Tage biken vom 13-16.05.2010*



...passt bei mir zu 100% wenn ich mir bis dahin nicht grad die Knochen breche oder die Pest bekomme.


----------



## votecoli (28. Dezember 2009)

Wär vielleicht morgen Mittag auch dabei! (Fahren oder basteln!) Ging scho zum fahren Swen, wenn auch piano! Die "harten" Wege sin jetzt halt jetzt tabu(meiner Meinung nach!). Aber Waldwege sind auch mal spaßig!


----------



## andi1969 (28. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wann wolltest den starten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*.....ich wollte nur am Bermuda etwas Technik üben und eine Zufahrt von oben suchen(und ausbauen)......fahren werd ich erst am Mittwoch wieder. Mir tun Teile weh die kenn ich garnicht an mir.*


----------



## Reese23 (28. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wär vielleicht morgen Mittag auch dabei! (Fahren oder basteln!) Ging scho zum fahren Swen, wenn auch piano! Die "harten" Wege sin jetzt halt jetzt tabu(meiner Meinung nach!). Aber Waldwege sind auch mal spaßig!



Bei mir gehts morgen leider nur Vormittags...



andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....ich wollte nur am Bermuda etwas Technik üben und eine Zufahrt von oben suchen(und ausbauen)......fahren werd ich erst am Mittwoch wieder. Mir tun Teile weh die kenn ich garnicht an mir.*



Kann ja auch mal Spaß machen... ich bring Rechen und Schaufel mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (28. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> ...
> *4Tage biken vom 13-16.05.2010* (Wen es der Wettergott so will)
> *Destination Vinschgau, Dolomiten, Gardasee oder was mein ihr*
> *Mal sehn wer alles Interesse hat*



Hört sich toll an. Interesse hätte ich, werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich keine Zeit dafür  haben. Wenn, wird es sich ziemlich kurzfristig entscheiden.

Wenn Du aber bereits mehrere Details  haben solltest, würde mich interessieren. Vinschgau kann ich nur empfehlen Sind zwar nicht die Oberhammerdownhilltrails (zumindest was ich bisher gefahren bin), aber etwas fürs Gemüt. Tolle Trails. Auf meinem "superlangsamen" Server liegen ein paar Bildchen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hört sich toll an. Interesse hätte ich, werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich keine Zeit dafür haben. Wenn, wird es sich ziemlich kurzfristig entscheiden.
> 
> Wenn Du aber bereits mehrere Details haben solltest, würde mich interessieren. Vinschgau kann ich nur empfehlen Sind zwar nicht die Oberhammerdownhilltrails (zumindest was ich bisher gefahren bin), aber etwas fürs Gemüt. Tolle Trails. Auf meinem "superlangsamen" Server liegen ein paar Bildchen.


 
Nein noch keine Details 
Treff aller Intressenten mitte April
Dann werden Nägel mit Köpfe gemacht


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nein noch keine Details
> Treff aller Intressenten mitte April
> Dann werden Nägel mit Köpfe gemacht



Ich denke wir sollten uns früher Treffen und auch was 
Buchen.

Oder meinst wir bekommen da noch Zimmer ich habe im März Rosengarten 
für Septemper gebucht und 2 Pensionen Hotels hatten schon nischt mehr frei 

was meint ihr


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten uns früher Treffen und auch was
> Buchen.
> 
> Oder meinst wir bekommen da noch Zimmer ich habe im März Rosengarten
> ...


 
*Kein Problem*
*Wir können uns auch früher treffen, wenns draußen Sauwetter ist läst es sich drinnen beim Kaffee(Bier) gut planen*
*Was meinen die andern(Oli, Andi, Björn, Sven ????)*
PS.: Dieses Jahr habe Zugspitzarena, Vinschgau und Gardasee ca 2-4Wochen vorher gebucht. Mit Erfolg Aber du hast vieleicht recht: Sicher ist sicher


----------



## iTom (28. Dezember 2009)

Heb dae Link zu den Bildä vergessä:

Vinschgau-Foddos


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2009)

Servus Jungs!

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, bin leider völlig verplant. Bei mir wird mit Fahren erst wieder was im neuen Jahr.

Wegen Treffen: Ja können wir gerne machen wenns demnächst eh so schlecht mit Wetter bleibt.

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2009)

Kachelmann hatte wohl doch recht... bei dem Wetter ist nix drin mit.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kachelmann hatte wohl doch recht... bei dem Wetter ist nix drin mit.



    Soan Schei... aber auch


----------



## Zestybiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich würde auch mitfahren, falls keiner was dagegen hat.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2009)

Zestybiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde auch mitfahren, falls keiner was dagegen hat.



*Kommst ja aus Andi´s Dunstkreis.....denke mal das keiner was dagegenhat*


----------



## Zestybiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich bin Andis Kameramann aus dem Vinschgau.


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

Scheißwetter.........................


----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2009)

Das kann man sagen... ich bin grad zwei Stunden auf der Rolle gefahren. :kotz: mehr sag ich nicht dazu!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das kann man sagen... ich bin grad zwei Stunden auf der Rolle gefahren. :kotz: mehr sag ich nicht dazu!



Da müsste ich vorher Antidepressiva schlucken.


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich DAS Wetter um zu schrauben....wenn mein Rahmen nur schon da wär...


----------



## iTom (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, also ich finde das Wetter momentan absolut geil





Ich muß eh die ganze Zeit tapezieren, fliesenlegen, etc. 
Ich verpasse somit rein gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, also ich finde das Wetter momentan absolut geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Elender Egomahne.......*...


*Hab´s Bermuda entblättert aus lauter Langeweile ist aber unfahrbar bzw. selbst mit Trekkingstiefel nur am rutschen*


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

Gott sei Dank hab ich grad ein Weißbrot zum schrauben sonst würd ich durchdrehen.........


----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hab ich grad ein Weißbrot zum schrauben sonst würd ich durchdrehen.........



nimm nen Mohnweck das stehen noch Geschichten drauf


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> nimm nen Mohnweck das stehen noch Geschichten drauf


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich bissl Getriebeöl hätt, würd ich mich mal an meinen Dämpfer ranmachen. Der könnte nach den ganzen Schlammschlachten bestimmt mal nen Service gebrauchen... Naja, saug ich halt die Wohnung. Das Fräulein freut sich.


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wenn ich bissl Getriebeöl hätt, würd ich mich mal an meinen Dämpfer ranmachen. Der könnte nach den ganzen Schlammschlachten bestimmt mal nen Service gebrauchen... Naja, saug ich halt die Wohnung. Das Fräulein freut sich.


 

Brav!Das gibt Pluspunkte wenn wir wieder länger fahren........


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hab ich grad ein Weißbrot zum schrauben sonst würd ich durchdrehen.........



Was versprichst Du Dir eigentlich vom MK8, was das 901 nicht kann?


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Mk8 soll als leichtes All Mountain (Zielgewicht 12 kg!, 140mm Federweg) aufgebaut werden und mir auch als "Beförderungsmittel" auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg dienen! Das 901 hat in der jetzigen Konf. knapp über 16 Kilo was man trotz extrem guter Pedalierbarkeit mit der Zeit schon merkt! Ein 901 möglichst leicht aufzubauen halte ich für Quatsch, auch wenn man sicher noch das ein oder andere Gramm einsparen kann!


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

@Bil: Darf die Weißbrotschlampe dreckig werden........dann quäl ich sie morgen früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (29. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das Mk8 soll als leichtes All Mountain (Zielgewicht 12 kg!, 140mm Federweg) aufgebaut werden und mir auch als "Beförderungsmittel" auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg dienen!



Wo ist denn dann der Unterschied zu deinem alten 301er?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das Mk8 soll als leichtes All Mountain (Zielgewicht 12 kg!, 140mm Federweg) aufgebaut werden und mir auch als "Beförderungsmittel" auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg dienen! Das 901 hat in der jetzigen Konf. knapp über 16 Kilo was man trotz extrem guter Pedalierbarkeit mit der Zeit schon merkt! Ein 901 möglichst leicht aufzubauen halte ich für Quatsch, auch wenn man sicher noch das ein oder andere Gramm einsparen kann!



Ich denke, das 901 ist ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau auf 15 Kilo zu bekommen. Für mich wäre das die Allzwecksau. In die Richtung habe ich mein Fully versucht aufzubauen, wobei mein Rahmen fast ein Kilo schwerer ist wie deiner.

Ein MK8 als "Beförderungsmittel" ist fast schon dekadent.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dann der Unterschied zu deinem alten 301er?



10mm FW, evtl. Maxle und die geile neue integrierte KEFÜ.


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

@matou: Ich hab noch den Rahmen mit 115mm Federweg am Heck! Deutlich zu wenig bei optimal eingestelltem SAG (Für mein Gewicht!). Zum zweiten fahre ich mittlerweile eher technische Sachen. Mein Mk3 war Gr.L, für Touren super aber trotz kurzem Vorbau noch einen Tick zu lang. Das neue wird Gr.M (Revelation mit 150mm vorn und eben 140m hinten). Damit eigentlich genug reserven für fast alles plus Gewichtbonus! Das 901 ist mein Sofa! Abartig was das Fahrwerk wegbügelt bzw. an Fahrfehler ausgleicht! Vom 301 ein Quantensprung was ich mir zutraue.....!

@dirk: Es gibt aufbauten mit 14.5 Kilo! Kein Problem da der Rahmen wirklich von Tour bis DH alles mitmacht! Aber obs Sinn macht...! Ich hab da lieber "die Qual der Wahl!"


----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich persönlich würd auch das 901 zur Alltagschlampe machen... schon allein wie du selber sagst, weil es alles glatt bügelt.

Das 301 dann eher auf längere Touren ausgelegt wobei ich finde die Grenzen zwischen 301 und 901 eh fließend verlaufen...

Ein 901 würd in meine aktuelle Auswahl oder Planung perfekt passen als leicht Freerider wenn da der Preis nicht wär.


----------



## votecoli (29. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt eigentlich alles was du sagst! Das 901 kann man als Alltagswaffe nehmen! Ich will halt einfach noch ein leichteres bike mit genug Reserven für längere Touren bei denen das Gewicht irgendwann entscheidend wird!(Ich merk das einfach wenn wir länger unterwegs sind!) Zum "spielen" ist das 901 perfekt! Es macht eben bei entsprechend haltbarem Aufbau (und den brauch ich bei meinem Gewicht!) alles mit! Ja der Preis is ned wirklich berauschend! Wenn du nicht nur auf Leichtbau gehst kommst nicht unter viereinhalb...! Mit Leichtbau wirds dann richtig teuer!!
Dafür halt ein bike das (Einen guten Aufbau Vorrausgesetzt!) eigentlich sorglos ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Bil: Darf die Weißbrotschlampe dreckig werden........dann quäl ich sie morgen früh...


*Quäl die Schlampe, Du Sau*

Mehr kaputt kann ja nicht gehn**


----------



## cubelix (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier was zur Entscheidungsfindung ( Latsch,Gardasee etc.)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n46SyUH89MI&feature=related"]YouTube- Latsch Downhill Video[/ame]

Sieht echt  aus und Bremsbeläge nischt vergessen

Die Jungs sind etwas mit Adrenalin überladen bei dem


----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2009)

So Männer, ich verabschiede mich mal ganz offiziell für ein paar Tage zum snowboarden und wünsche allen 

*einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.* 

Hoch die Tassen...


----------



## andi1969 (30. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So Männer, ich verabschiede mich mal ganz offiziell für ein paar Tage zum snowboarden und wünsche allen
> 
> *einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.*
> 
> Hoch die Tassen...



*Danke Dir auch einen guten Rutsch*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. Dezember 2009)

Auch von einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahrzehnt.

Und ich werde das Wetter nutzen um meine beiden Rösser wieder fahrtauglich zu machen...


----------



## Kadauz (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd über Silvestern nach Marseille gehen, bissl Urlaub mache. Bis idann im neuen Jahr! Kommt gut rein!


----------



## votecoli (30. Dezember 2009)

Na dann mal allen ganz offiziell einen guten Rutsch und schönen Urlaub! Ich hoff das die Daheimgebliebenen noch das ein oder andere mall ne Runde drehen
Isch war görade auf ainor schöne Dur mit die Fransose....! War eigentlich ganz gut draußen (9 Grad) nur halt a bissle naß! Jetzt aber zum Fahrbericht: War eigentlich sehr positiv überrascht. Rad ist zwar "klein" aber von mir durchaus auch gut fahrbar! Die Rahmensteifigkeit geht ok nur der Lenkkopf is bei meinem Gewicht wie Kaugummi! Der Hinterbau arbeitet an sich recht gut, über die Performance des Sämpfers brauch man nicht reden....er hat keine! Trotz 12 bar in der Hauptkammer wippt der Arsch und eigentlich gehört da ein gscheiter Dämpfer mit Plattform rein!! Das Ding ist wahnsinnig verspielt und ich weiß jetzt was du mit Arschlenken gemeint hast. Das Ding kannste mit der Bremse lenken! Die Bremshebel mußte ich einstellen weil ich so noch nicht mal mit den Fingerspitzen rankam(Bin halt doch n Mädchen...!). Die Hayes Bremsen sind ok, haben aber unter meinem Gewicht keine Chance gehabt
Achso, da war ja noch die Gabel...! 
In der Menge des abgelassenen Öl ersäuf ich dich zuerst und dann kann ich mit dem Rest noch nen Ölwechsel aner zweiten Gabel machen...! Das 7er Öl wirkt im Vergleich zum 5er Motorenöl sehr zäh...seltsam...! Die Gabel hat jetzt wieder ne Zugstufe die den Namen verdient und bei Bedarf das Vorderrad flippern läßt! Isch bin das Dingens zum Schluß mit 6bar und drei Klicks Zugstufe zu gefahren! Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen sogar n Tick besser als bei meiner! Die Gabel taucht auch bei lang belastetem Vorderrad bergab bzw. Treppen nicht zuviel weg und gibt danach wieder genügend Federweg frei ohne das Rad komplett entlasten zu müssen! Steigt man ab ist sofort ausgefahren (ganz!). Talas funkt. einwandfrei in drei klar definierten Stufen! Ich hatte nach 22km in denen ich versucht habe alle Wurzeln mitzunehmen immer noch Reserve! 
Tja also eigentlich macht sie jetzt genau was sie soll...
So jetzt es ich was, Testfahren macht hungrig!


----------



## cubelix (30. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.



Auf ein 2010 mit jeder Menge Spaß am biken.


----------



## cubelix (30. Dezember 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na dann mal allen ganz offiziell einen guten Rutsch und schönen Urlaub! Ich hoff das die Daheimgebliebenen noch das ein oder andere mall ne Runde drehen
> Isch war görade auf ainor schöne Dur mit die Fransose....! War eigentlich ganz gut draußen (9 Grad) nur halt a bissle naß! Jetzt aber zum Fahrbericht: War eigentlich sehr positiv überrascht. Rad ist zwar "klein" aber von mir durchaus auch gut fahrbar! Die Rahmensteifigkeit geht ok nur der Lenkkopf is bei meinem Gewicht wie Kaugummi! Der Hinterbau arbeitet an sich recht gut, über die Performance des Sämpfers brauch man nicht reden....er hat keine! Trotz 12 bar in der Hauptkammer wippt der Arsch und eigentlich gehört da ein gscheiter Dämpfer mit Plattform rein!! Das Ding ist wahnsinnig verspielt und ich weiß jetzt was du mit Arschlenken gemeint hast. Das Ding kannste mit der Bremse lenken! Die Bremshebel mußte ich einstellen weil ich so noch nicht mal mit den Fingerspitzen rankam(Bin halt doch n Mädchen...!). Die Hayes Bremsen sind ok, haben aber unter meinem Gewicht keine Chance gehabt
> Achso, da war ja noch die Gabel...!
> In der Menge des abgelassenen Öl ersäuf ich dich zuerst und dann kann ich mit dem Rest noch nen Ölwechsel aner zweiten Gabel machen...! Das 7er Öl wirkt im Vergleich zum 5er Motorenöl sehr zäh...seltsam...! Die Gabel hat jetzt wieder ne Zugstufe die den Namen verdient und bei Bedarf das Vorderrad flippern läßt! Isch bin das Dingens zum Schluß mit 6bar und drei Klicks Zugstufe zu gefahren! Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen sogar n Tick besser als bei meiner! Die Gabel taucht auch bei lang belastetem Vorderrad bergab bzw. Treppen nicht zuviel weg und gibt danach wieder genügend Federweg frei ohne das Rad komplett entlasten zu müssen! Steigt man ab ist sofort ausgefahren (ganz!). Talas funkt. einwandfrei in drei klar definierten Stufen! Ich hatte nach 22km in denen ich versucht habe alle Wurzeln mitzunehmen immer noch Reserve!
> ...



Du musst den BIL wirklich  bei dem Wetter Testfahrten
respekt.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Du musst den BIL wirklich  bei dem Wetter Testfahrten
> respekt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (30. Dezember 2009)

*Ist da jemand eifersüchtig* 
Oli wollte nur mal nen Franzmann fahren, aber scheinbar sind die beiden in verschieden Gewichtsklassen

Eifersüchtig NöööööööNöööööööö

Aber so einen Verwandten  der einem das Weißbrot wieder aufbackt isch
scho net schlecht.!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Dezember 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> *Ist da jemand eifersüchtig*
> Oli wollte nur mal nen Franzmann fahren, aber scheinbar sind die beiden in verschieden Gewichtsklassen
> 
> Eifersüchtig NöööööööNöööööööö
> ...


*Joop*
*@Olischatzi Merci beaucoup*
*Hört sich nach super Arbeit an*


----------



## votecoli (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich herz euch beide....
Achja, Lockout pfunzt eiwandfrei!


----------



## burn23 (30. Dezember 2009)

Euch allen auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das wir 2010 gute Trails rocken 

Ach ja, wann setzen wir uns wegen Vinschgau, Gardasee, wasauchimmer zusammen 

@Karsten (und alle die nächste Woche auch frei haben): Lust Anfang nächster Woche ne Tour in HD zu drehen?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2009)

*So mal an Alle KTR,ler und/oder Exbrasis usw....einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010 euch allen......*

*Hab heut noch mein Vulkänchen aufgerüstet und endlich stimmmt die Front*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2009)

Eta?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Nö brauch ich nicht......*


----------



## votecoli (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben, hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gestartet und seit genau so motiviert wie ich der kalten Jahreszeit den Kampf anzusagen!!!
Morgen soll es ja relativ kalt und weiß werden, gegen Mittag aber auch mal sonnig! Wie wärs mit einer Tour! Gleiches gilt auch für Sonntag, bitte um Anmeldungen.....

@burn: Heidelberg reizt mich ungemein, ob aber Momentan das Wetter eine ausgiebige Tour zulässt....? Muß am Montag Vormittag noch ein bißchen was arbeiten, mittags dreh ich vielleicht ne kleine Heimrunde!
@Trail-Scout: Bin schon auf deinen Fahrbericht der MZ gespannt...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gestartet und seit genau so motiviert wie ich der kalten Jahreszeit den Kampf anzusagen!!!
> Morgen soll es ja relativ kalt und weiß werden, gegen Mittag aber auch mal sonnig! Wie wärs mit einer Tour! Gleiches gilt auch für Sonntag, bitte um Anmeldungen.....
> 
> @burn: Heidelberg reizt mich ungemein, ob aber Momentan das Wetter eine ausgiebige Tour zulässt....? Muß am Montag Vormittag noch ein bißchen was arbeiten, mittags dreh ich vielleicht ne kleine Heimrunde!
> @Trail-Scout: Bin schon auf deinen Fahrbericht der MZ gespannt...



*Och spricht super an das Teil (um Welten besser als die Nixxon) und von der Verarbeitung ganz Locker auf Fox Niveau.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. Januar 2010)

Juup, bin auch der Meinung das andere Firmen ziehmlich aufgeholt haben und es nicht immer ne (Teure!) Fox sein muß! Bin von meiner Durolux bisher auch nur begeistert!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Juup, bin auch der Meinung das andere Firmen ziehmlich aufgeholt haben und es nicht immer ne (Teure!) Fox sein muß! Bin von meiner Durolux bisher auch nur begeistert!



*....naja MZ hat schon super Gabeln gebaut da hat Fox nur Dämpfer produziert....ich sach nur Z1*


----------



## votecoli (1. Januar 2010)

Ja , nur war zwischenzeitlich anscheinend der Wurm drin.....wenn man mal so forschd!! Hab mich stark mit der 66 beschäftigt!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Januar 2010)

Morgen soll es ja relativ kalt und weiß werden, gegen Mittag aber auch mal sonnig! Wie wärs mit einer Tour! Gleiches gilt auch für Sonntag, bitte um Anmeldungen.....

@burn: Heidelberg reizt mich ungemein, ob aber Momentan das Wetter eine ausgiebige Tour zulässt....? Muß am Montag Vormittag noch ein bißchen was arbeiten, mittags dreh ich vielleicht ne kleine Heimrunde!

*Euch allen wünsche ich ein gutes neues Jahr*
Und das Wetter ist immer noch zum:kotz:
Aber ich will trotzdem biken 
Wie wäre es Morgen 13:00oder14:00?
So.und Mo. sind bei mir bis jetzt auch oK.


----------



## cubelix (1. Januar 2010)

Auch allen ein Gutes 2010

Morgen wird bei mir nicht klappen habe ein Rendezvous mit der alten Küche meiner Mutter  ( Allles muß raus ).

Aber Sonntag währe Super bei hoffentlich schönem Bodenfrost.

@Burn 

Müssen wir mal auf Wetter schauen mit HD und wie ich Zeit habe bei Muttern steht nähmlich eine Küchen Kernsanierung auf dem Plan.
Aber wenn es mir zu blöde wir Stihl Rules.


----------



## burn23 (1. Januar 2010)

Ok dann schauen wir einfach mal in ein zwei Tagen was das Wetter macht wegen HD. Morgen kann ich leider net, meine Holde will ins Outletcenter nach Zweibrücken, da geht warscheinlich der ganze Tag hopps. Am Sonntag wär ich für ne Tour zu gebrauchen, mich juckts auch in den Waden und auf Joggen hab ich auf dauer auch kein Bock 

Gruß Burn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. Januar 2010)

Hey ihr Saicher, war mit Junior noch ne Nachttour machen (Ich schwör er hat mich gezwungen!) und die Lage sondieren. Es hat momentan -0.5 Grad und der Boden ist nur matschig. Hoffentlich bleiben die Temperaturen auf Dauer im Keller! Im Wald tobt der Holzmacherkrieg. Als ich mit dem Lapierre unterwegs war haben sie die komplette Kasernenstraße gesperrt und mächtig ausgelichtet! Am Waldkindergarten haben sie so gehaust das man im Matsch kaum durchkam! Einziges positive: Der Baum oberhalb der OWK Hütte (beim Hohlweg!) ist jetzt weg!
Morgen wär ich ab 14.00 Uhr verfügbar! (Außer die *******rei meiner Tochter springt auf mich über!)

@cubelix: Die 084 steht geladen und entsichert in der Scheune......!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Januar 2010)

@oli: Wie wärs morgen 14:00 an Feldscheune?
      Ich muß raus, sonst werd ich 
@Andi: Was ist mit Dir
       Wie wärs mit Material testen morgen?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Als ich mit dem Lapierre unterwegs war haben sie die komplette Kasernenstraße gesperrt und mächtig ausgelichtet! Am Waldkindergarten haben sie so gehaust das man im Matsch kaum durchkam! Einziges positive: Der Baum oberhalb der OWK Hütte (beim Hohlweg!) ist jetzt weg!



.....war letzte Woche schon so als ich das Bermuda freigefegt habe.....wie die Irren am Bäume umlegen.....


----------



## burn23 (1. Januar 2010)

Hab eben im Internet zwei leckere Helmkameras entdeckt. Bin am überlegen mir eine zu holen.

Hier mal die Links dazu:

http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/extreme-sports-camera-all-metal-hercules-edition/

oder

http://http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/action-sports-helmet-camera-30fps/

Und hier noch ein Video, wo die Videoqualität der Kamera gezeigt wird (am Schluss des Videos):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqedT210Ozo"]YouTube- exsee paintball extreme action sport camera[/ame]

Hätte jemand Interesse?? Günstig sind sie ja.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....naja MZ hat schon super Gabeln gebaut da hat Fox nur Dämpfer produziert....ich sach nur Z1*



Z1 ist Kult. Wie ist genau die Modellbezeichnung und das BJ von Deiner Gabel? AM4?


----------



## votecoli (2. Januar 2010)

@Bil: 14.00 Uhr Feldscheune!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Z1 ist Kult. Wie ist genau die Modellbezeichnung und das BJ von Deiner Gabel? AM4?



*All Mountain SL 2006*


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hab eben im Internet zwei leckere Helmkameras entdeckt. Bin am überlegen mir eine zu holen.



die hier finde ich ganz nett:
http://www.vholdr.com/contourhd/helmetcam

und der passende Video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufgPYFptzyc"]YouTube- Boarding at Whistler with a new Contour HD from Vholdr[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb_9GSJwvT8"]YouTube- Bikepark Winterberg - Contitrack - Contour HD[/ame]

Das von Dir gezeigte Video sieht, sieht aus, wie wenn es vom Hersteller wäre, ich würde mehr recherchieren wenn ich Du wäre.


----------



## votecoli (2. Januar 2010)

So, Bil, mein Junior und ich haben uns jetzt mal fast 3 Stunden gemütlich die Nasen verfroren. Es ist noch ziemlich matschig!
Morgen um 13.00 Uhr fahren?


----------



## cubelix (2. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, Bil, mein Junior und ich haben uns jetzt mal fast 3 Stunden gemütlich die Nasen verfroren. Es ist noch ziemlich matschig!
> Morgen um 13.00 Uhr fahren?



Währe um 13:00 Dabei 

Treffpunkt Kaserne 

Hoffentlich wird es schön frostig heute Nacht 
auf jeden fall besser als der Modder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (2. Januar 2010)

Da arbeite ich auch dran für was brauchbares mußte aber schon ein bischen tiefer in die Tasche greifen leider .


Contur HD ist sicherlich Top 

Ich habe gerade mal eine Anfrage laufen bei 2-M Cam die Beraten auch 
für welchen Einsatzzweck ( MTB-Motorrad) die Cams taugen. 

http://www.helmkamera-onlineshop.de/helmkamerasysteme/gute-bildqualitaet/index.htm

Mal schaun was die sagen.
Werde berichten



burn23 schrieb:


> Hab eben im Internet zwei leckere Helmkameras entdeckt. Bin am überlegen mir eine zu holen.
> 
> Hier mal die Links dazu:
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, Bil, mein Junior und ich haben uns jetzt mal fast 3 Stunden gemütlich die Nasen verfroren. Es ist noch ziemlich matschig!
> Morgen um 13.00 Uhr fahren?


 
Morgen 13:00 Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (2. Januar 2010)

Also dann offiziel um 13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne!
Kommt der Trail-Scout auch!?


----------



## burn23 (2. Januar 2010)

Also der Burn kommt auch


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2010)

*......ach wenns sei muss komm ich halt au *


----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2010)

*GUTES NEUES JAHR NOCH AN ALLE*

Bin nach 8 Stunden Autobahntortur auch wieder im Lande und alle Knochen sind noch am Stück.


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2010)

Schee wars heit wieder, bis auf den Gabelausfall (Andi du hast ja Gott sei dank Auswahl!) und den SCHOCK als der Grün-Silberne Partybus plus Förster am Ende des Stufentrails stand......


----------



## iTom (3. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schee wars heit wieder, bis auf den Gabelausfall (Andi du hast ja Gott sei dank Auswahl!) und den SCHOCK als der Grün-Silberne Partybus plus Förster am Ende des Stufentrails stand......



Was habt ihr den wieder angestellt, dass die dort auf euch gewartet haben?


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, sie haben anscheinend nicht auf uns gewartet da wir unbescholden weitergefahren sind! Aber den Adrinalinschock werd ich ned so schnell vergessen...!!!  Keine Ahnung auf was die es abgesehen hatten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> ... und den SCHOCK als der Grün-Silberne Partybus plus Förster am Ende des Stufentrails stand......



Tom war ja heute im SchwaWa unterwegs. Konnten die Grünen ja nicht wissen. Nächstes mal wieder.


----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2010)

...hier mal noch eine kurze Impression der letzten Tage...





So, nun aber zurück zum Thema... wird morgen gefahren??? Ich vermisse meinen fahrbaren Untersatz!


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder
Ja morgen soll gefahren werden:

13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne!

Andi, Karsten, Björn und ich sind dabei!
(Vielleicht auch der Trail-Scout Andi!)


----------



## cubelix (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Würde zum Besprechungstermin Vinschgau etc. meine Wohnung und Internetanschluß zu Verfügung stellen.
Kaffe und Alkohohlfrei Getränke gibts umsonst
Und Brusel liegt ja für alle am Zentralsten 
Brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin Reese ist ja auch wieder da.


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2010)

Au gut! Wir bringen was zum vespern mit......


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würde zum Besprechungstermin Vinschgau etc. meine Wohnung und Internetanschluß zu Verfügung stellen.
> Kaffe und Alkohohlfrei Getränke gibts umsonst
> ...


 
*Gute Idee*
*Wenn Reese morgen mitfährt können wir einen Termin ausmachen.*
*Je früher umso besser. Denn Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (3. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Gute Idee*
> *Wenn Reese morgen mitfährt können wir einen Termin ausmachen.*



Ich versuche auch zu kommen. Ich müsste zwar noch einiges erledigen aber ich versuch mich Nachmittags frei zu machen... sollte es mir nicht reichen, könnt Ihr ruhig einen Termin planen ich nehme mir dann Zeit dafür.


----------



## burn23 (5. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts morgen um elf aus mit Fahren? Ich hätt Bock


----------



## votecoli (5. Januar 2010)

Puh, war jetzt zweieinhalbstd. mit Bil unterwegs! Ganz schön frisch aber superschön im Schnee. Morgen bin ich zu 99% raus! Werd mal Frau und Kinder hüten!
Donnerstag soll noch ein recht harmonischer Tag sein bevor das Schnee und Kältechaos ausbricht! Wenn Vormittags jemand Lust hat!? Wir waren heut mal in eine andere Richtung unterwegs, nicht immer brauch man Singletrails um eine schöne Tour zu haben


----------



## cubelix (5. Januar 2010)

Um 11 Uhr an der Kaserne werde da sein.

@ Olli 

Welche Tour habt ihr gemacht


----------



## votecoli (5. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie um Obergrombach, Bil hat mich entführtWar aber echt schön vor allem im Schnee!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (5. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen um elf aus mit Fahren? Ich hätt Bock


 


*Muß morgen mich auch mal um die Familie kümmern*
*Wenn ich Glück hab bekomme ich Nachmittags ne Std. zum Gassi gehn*


----------



## votecoli (5. Januar 2010)

mmmhh..aaahh...ich werd mich morgen in der warmen Sauna rekeln und den Schnee betrachten.....aacchjjjaa


----------



## cubelix (6. Januar 2010)

Burn Reese und ich hatten  eine gemütliche Ausfahrt mit Einkehr im völlig überfüllten Sallenbusch.


-3,5 Grad 37 km 2 3/4 Stunden unterwegs und 960 Hm und hat richtig Laune gemacht.

Schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)

Mmmhh, Sallenbusch....


----------



## cubelix (6. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mmmhh, Sallenbusch....




Hey Olli ned nur ans Essen denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)

Achso...ned....Schade eigentlichBei uns gibts jetzt erst mal Hamburger!


----------



## cubelix (6. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achso...ned....Schade eigentlichBei uns gibts jetzt erst mal Hamburger!



Hamburger Bei uns nur Vesper


----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)




----------



## Reese23 (6. Januar 2010)

Jo, war mal schön im Schnee zu fahren... und am liebsten wär ich im Sallenbusch hocken geblieben. 

Morgen gehts mit dem Burn nach Stuttgart zu Votec, dass V.SX anprobieren. Ich bin gespannt, wir hatten ja heute schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack vom Fritzzel. 

Schönen Abend noch und Oli nen Guten


----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)

So gegessen wär...Oh da wünsch ich euch morgen super viel Spaß und gutes gelingenIch drück euch die Daumen das was dabei ist!


----------



## burn23 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja mal sehen. der Karsten hat mich mit seinem Fritzz heut ganz wuschelig gemacht 

Zum Glück ist es ja sowieso so schwer beizukriegen


----------



## burn23 (6. Januar 2010)

Ach ja Oli, dass nächste mal mit den Hamburgern früher machen und uns rechtzeitig bescheid geben , ich hab heut auch voll Lust auf die Dinger gehabt und musst noch in den McDoof und in den Würgerking


----------



## Reese23 (6. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> McDoof und in den Würgerking


----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ach ja Oli, dass nächste mal mit den Hamburgern früher machen und uns rechtzeitig bescheid geben , ich hab heut auch voll Lust auf die Dinger gehabt und musst noch in den McDoof und in den Würgerking


 

Wärsch ma ned schwonga sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr mal die "Kleiderordnung" für unseren Ausflug im April studiert..Da müssen ma noch shoppen gehn


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Januar 2010)

nAbend,

ich bräuchte mal eure Erfahrungswerte in Sachen Sattelklemmschelle. Die ich ich mir kaufen möchte hat 31,8mm aber der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 31,6. Geht das?

Danke,
Patrick


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> nAbend,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal eure Erfahrungswerte in Sachen Sattelklemmschelle. Die ich ich mir kaufen möchte hat 31,8mm aber der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 31,6. Geht das?
> 
> ...



*.....geht schon aber die Klemme steht etwas unter Stress durch die Belastung.
Am besten was Stabiles verwenden.Kein Leichtbauteil hoffe ich....*


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2010)

*Ups ich habs auch getan.....*


----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2010)

*Glückwunsch*... jetzt sind wir ja bald komplett.

*Ich habs heute aber auch getan:*





Farbe, Räder, Bremsen und Gabel passen, Ausstattung kommt was anderes dran. Ich kanns kaum abwarten.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch*... jetzt sind wir ja bald komplett.
> 
> *Ich habs heute aber auch getan:*
> 
> ...



 holla der Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2010)

Andi, wenn das Votec kommt mit der Lyrik, könntest du mir etwas Anleitung geben beim Einbau von dem hier ---> *TOUCH ME*


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Andi, wenn das Votec kommt mit der Lyrik, könntest du mir etwas Anleitung geben beim Einbau von dem hier ---> *TOUCH ME*



Klar mach ich gern......


----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2010)

Super, danke dir...


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....geht schon aber die Klemme steht etwas unter Stress durch die Belastung.*
> *Am besten was Stabiles verwenden.Kein Leichtbauteil hoffe ich....*


 

Ich hoffe das es taugt( Sorry, großes Bild):


----------



## cubelix (9. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ups ich habs auch getan.....*



Auf und nieder immer wieder so ham mas ................

Wilkommen im Club


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es taugt( Sorry, großes Bild):



So als Tipp (das Teil hält) Du kannst auch von einem alten Rollmeter einen Streifen drunter füttern , das hat eine Materialstärke von 1 Zentel mm zum ausgleichen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch*... jetzt sind wir ja bald komplett.
> 
> *Ich habs heute aber auch getan:*
> 
> ...


 *Hey Du Schnarcher Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs*
*Aber vor lauter neues Rad gibst Du scheinbar keine Antwortmehr auf eine PN*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ups ich habs auch getan.....*


 Warmduscher
Ich hoffe Du wartest auf mich wenn ich immer Anhalten muß, ohne su ein High end part


----------



## votecoli (9. Januar 2010)

@Swen: Glückwunsch zum Baby! Sieht geil aus und macht die hoffentlich viel Freude....
(P.S. Jetzt können wir bald Namen tauschen)

Achja:
Morgen 10.00 Uhr Kaserne zum Snowride.....!!!!

Muß meinen 1723gr. Laufradsatz ausprobieren...mmooaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Reese23 (9. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Hey Du Schnarcher Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs*
> *Aber vor lauter neues Rad gibst Du scheinbar keine Antwortmehr auf eine PN*



Ich glaub da ist was schief gegangen bei dir, hab nix bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (9. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Swen: Glückwunsch zum Baby! Sieht geil aus und macht die hoffentlich viel Freude....
> (P.S. Jetzt können wir bald Namen tauschen)
> 
> Achja:
> ...



10:00 Bereit zum Schneefräsen das macht bestimmt Laune


----------



## Reese23 (9. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich gibts wieder lecker Käsekuchen im Sallenbusch... 

Ich spring mal für ne Stunde auf die Rolle. Ich brauch bisschen Bewegung.


----------



## iTom (10. Januar 2010)

Hat morgen Abend evtl. jemand Lust auf ne kleine Schneenachtfahrt? ab 17Uhr vielleicht ab Kaserne oder GBZ(P+R)? Dunkel is es ja dann bereits. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie anspruchsvoll die Strampelei bei dieser Schneehöhe sein wird, wird man ja aber dann recht schnell merken.


----------



## cubelix (10. Januar 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Hat morgen Abend evtl. jemand Lust auf ne kleine Schneenachtfahrt? ab 17Uhr vielleicht ab Kaserne oder GBZ(P+R)? Dunkel is es ja dann bereits.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie anspruchsvoll die Strampelei bei dieser Schneehöhe sein wird, wird man ja aber dann recht schnell merken.



Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt kann ich sagen das es Sehr Anspruchsvoll wird

Wo keine Fahrspuren vom PKW sind kommst fast nicht vorwärts.

Aber Fun hat es trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2010)

So Männer, schön wars heut... hätte am Anfang ja nicht gedacht dass wir doch noch relativ gut durch kommen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht... 


Und weil Sonntag ist noch was zum lachen oder mitsingen. *KLICK KLACK*


----------



## votecoli (10. Januar 2010)

oja schee wars.....


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2010)

*So Bildchen sind drinn

@ITom : Also Trails fahren kannste streichen kein Durchkommen ohne Schneepflug entweder Du rutscht vorne weg oder beide Räder gleichzeitig*


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2010)

Noch was für unsere Italoreisenden.....
"]


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (10. Januar 2010)

Ahm 
Hier hätte ich auch noch was von der Hochebene von Tremosine
da oben ist die Supergute Pizzeria am Marktplatz 
und frisch gestärkt könnten wir dann diesen Trail runter 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8115371"]Schauder Terasse 2008 Gardasee Biking on Vimeo[/ame]


und unten dann :kotz:


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2010)

Die Jungs können ganz ordentlich fahren... Hut ab!


----------



## Curtado (10. Januar 2010)

Biken am Gardasee ist einfach was ganz anderes als hier, da sind  1000Hm uphill /downhill am Stück nichts besonderes. Wann wollt ihr hinfahren?


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2010)

Ach herrlich!
Eike, warum sind wir den nicht gefahren?  

Wenn ihr noch ein paar GPS Daten braucht - wir haben noch welche von unseren Touren von vor zwei Jahren.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (10. Januar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Ach herrlich!
> Eike, warum sind wir den nicht gefahren?



Dieses Jahr?


----------



## votecoli (10. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ahm
> Hier hätte ich auch noch was von der Hochebene von Tremosine
> da oben ist die Supergute Pizzeria am Marktplatz
> und frisch gestärkt könnten wir dann diesen Trail runter
> ...


 
Mein Panzer sagt er will da hin(Gibts da auch Schnee...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Ach herrlich!
> Eike, warum sind wir den nicht gefahren?



Auf der Westseite gibt es bestimmt noch viel zu finden. Da hab ich auch noch einiges auf der Liste.
Problem ist da, dass man meistens unten auf der Küstenstraße rauskommt und die macht mit dem Rad nach Riva zurück keinen Spaß.


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2010)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr?



Wär ne Variante...


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2010)

@burn: Willst es dir nicht noch mal überlegen??? *KLICK KLACK*


----------



## burn23 (10. Januar 2010)

@matou: kannt du mir/uns gerne geben, lieber zuviel wie zu wenig. Einfach mir per PN schicken. Danke 

@reese: Hab ja nie behauptet das ich es schlecht finde , nur den Uncle Jimbo mag ich auch


----------



## burn23 (12. Januar 2010)

Servus!

Ich will einen roten LRS.

Jetzt mal ne Frage, ob dieser was taugt:

http://www.yatego.com/index.htm?cl=...pgNr=1&pId=4850ffe6c1ff7&aId=437a084fd8a8b3.4

Bräuchte halt noch einen Umrüstsatz auf 12mm-Steckachse hinten.

Oder weiß jemand einen anderen guten LRS (ganz in rot) für max 350. Darf auch gerne leichter sein!

Gruß Björn


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2010)

DT ist nie verkehrt und wenn der LRS dir nicht zu schwer ist spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen. Es gibt auch rot eloxierte Felgen ab da musst du halt aufpassen wenn du andere rot eloxierte Teile am Rad hast weil sich das schnell beißt. Ich persönlich finde das rot von DT sowieso schöner als die Eloxalfarben.


----------



## votecoli (12. Januar 2010)

Mmh, ganz in Rot in der Preisklasse.....und x12 Option.....is schwer.Was is es den für ein Radl geworden?


----------



## burn23 (12. Januar 2010)

Noch! kein Radl, hab nur auf der DT Swiss-Homepage die roten Felgen mit einem schwarzen Rad gesehen und muss sagen, dass diese Kombi mir es schwer angetan hat 

Persönlich gefalllen mir die normalen roten Teile im Gegensatz zu eloxierten Sachen auch besser. Elox passt hauptsächlich bei Kleinteilen, wie Schrauben etc.

Edith: Sollte keine X12, sondern normale 12er Steckachse sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> ... DT Swiss-Homepage ...



Lass die Finger von DT-Felgen.


----------



## votecoli (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, die machen gern mal die "Biege"!
An alle Schneeblinden.....

Morgen 18.00 Uhr zum Eier abfrieren an der Kaserne

Stellt euch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von DT-Felgen.



Da knallt der Bomber einmal gegen einen Baum ...


----------



## matou (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, es ist schon bekannt, dass die DT Felgen sich schnell mal eine Delle einfangen. Wobei ich mit DT bisher sehr gut gefahren bin.

Ansonsten ist der E2200 nicht schlecht, halten wird er schon - wobei du für das Geld halt auch schon was besseres und leichteres bekommst - wenns nicht gerade rot sein soll.


----------



## iTom (12. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von DT-Felgen.



Eine Felge ist im allgemeinen nur für rotierende Bewegungen  gedacht, nicht für Brennholzmachen.


----------



## cubelix (12. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, die machen gern mal die "Biege"!
> An alle Schneeblinden.....
> 
> Morgen 18.00 Uhr zum Eier abfrieren an der Kaserne
> ...



Wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich da.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, die machen gern mal die "Biege"!
> An alle Schneeblinden.....
> 
> Morgen 18.00 Uhr zum Eier abfrieren an der Kaserne
> ...



Ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs schaffe... bin den halben Tag alleine im Betrieb, da bleibt einiges liegen wenn ich Pech hab. 

Warten wirs ab...


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, die machen gern mal die "Biege"!
> An alle Schneeblinden.....
> 
> Morgen 18.00 Uhr zum Eier abfrieren an der Kaserne
> ...



*..... ich brüte grad was aus  leider ohne mich heute!!!!*


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..... ich brüte grad was aus  leider ohne mich heute!!!!*


 
Was wirdsnNee dann mal gute Besserung
Haste dein Radl gewogen?


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2010)

" Stufentrail"!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4302/h


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was wirdsnNee dann mal gute Besserung
> Haste dein Radl gewogen?


*
Ist Dünnschiss männlich oder weiblich
Ja habs gewogen .....13,86 kilo......
Danke und viel Spass heute Nacht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (13. Januar 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt auch mein Radl bestellt!   







Austattung alles Saint.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt auch mein Radl bestellt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hurraaa* war ne schwehre Geburt


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2010)

Ja, fast hätten wir einen Kaiserschnitt gebraucht....

Glückwunsch, Björn! Und allzeit gute Fahrt!

Wer kommt heut Abend alles, der Schneeregen/Regenschnee is ja ekelig!!!


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, fast hätten wir einen Kaiserschnitt gebraucht....
> 
> Glückwunsch, Björn! Und allzeit gute Fahrt!
> 
> Wer kommt heut Abend alles, der Schneeregen/Regenschnee is ja ekelig!!!



Für eine kleine Runde max. 1h bin ich dabei, hab endlich meine DX aufgeladen bekommen. Ich glaube heute abend kann man die dunklen Gläser reinmachen, damit man nicht schneeblind wird.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. Januar 2010)

Wer kommt heut Abend alles, der Schneeregen/Regenschnee is ja ekelig!!![/quote]

*Bil paßt  wie immer auf dich auf*


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2010)

Ok Bodyguard, 10 vor am Schuppen! Deine Kohle hab ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2010)

*GLÜCKWUNSCH Björn.* 
Schick mir mal bitte per PN oder Mail wie den alten Uncle Jimbo jetzt genau bestückt hast und was der Spaß bei Rose kostet.

Für mich leider nicht heute... grad von der Arbeit gekommen und noch nichts im Bauch. Werd mich auf die Rolle werfen mal wieder.


Ich habe heute mit VOTEC telefoniert... bei mir dauerts noch ne weile bis der Endurospaß einkehrt. 3 Wochen bis die 2010er Lyrik kommt und dann hab ich noch die Wahl den 2010er Rahmen zu nehmen, das würd dann noch mal 2 Wochen etwa dauern.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt auch mein Radl bestellt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das der Onkel 2? Warum hast du keins von 2009 genommen?


----------



## burn23 (13. Januar 2010)

@Don: Hab ich mir erst auch überlegt, nur gefällt mir das "glossy black" besser als das anodized und grün weiß wollt ich net. Gespart hätt ich schon ein paar Euro, das stimmt.

@Reese: Mach ich


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2010)

Anodized is aber *wesentlich* haltbarer.


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ist das der Onkel 2? Warum hast du keins von 2009 genommen?


 
Hää, gehts noch? Ich glaub nicht das er sich rechtfertigen muß welches bike er kauft!Er wollte DAS und konnte sich DAS leisten! Fertig!


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Ach bevor ichs vergesse:
Am Samstag wird gefahren da die Aussichten für Sonntag schwankend sind. Zugesagt haben der Trail-Diver, Cubelix, burn wenn er seinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hat und ich!
Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle!
Es ist angedacht wie auch letzte Woche einen Kaffee-Kuchen-Salat-Steak halt irgendwo einzulegen also Kohle mitbringen


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hää, gehts noch?


Ich wollte nicht unhöflich sein, nur beraten.


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Lobenswert! Ich glaub er hat aber eindeutig erklärt das er es so möchte und WARUM!


----------



## matou (14. Januar 2010)

Bleibt mal locker...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2010)

Der aufkommende scharfe Wind irritiert mich jetzt auch grad ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Was? Das laue Lüftchen macht euch Angst........?


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach bevor ichs vergesse:
> Am Samstag wird gefahren da die Aussichten für Sonntag schwankend sind. Zugesagt haben der Trail-Diver, Cubelix, burn wenn er seinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hat und ich!
> Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle!
> Es ist angedacht wie auch letzte Woche einen Kaffee-Kuchen-Salat-Steak halt irgendwo einzulegen also Kohle mitbringen



Ich meld mich auch mal an...


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Supi


----------



## andi1969 (14. Januar 2010)

*Ähm Samstag 10 Uhr.....gehts noch*


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Du willst mir aber jetzt nich erklären das das zu früh is oder....


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ähm Samstag 10 Uhr.....gehts noch*



Muss dir eigentlich recht geben aber ich beuge mich halt der Mehrheit...


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Boa, die Jugend....gibts das! Ihr verschlaft euer Leben


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2010)

Du weißt ja gar net obs im Bettchen evtl. mehr zu erleben gibt...


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Dann verschiebs auf nach die Tour, zum Streßabbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (14. Januar 2010)

Bin voraussichtlich auch mal wieder dabei. 10 Uhr iss denk ich ok. 

Nur muss ich unbedingt mal wieder mein Rad putzen. nur wie, wenn die ganzen Wasserleitungen draußem abgestellt sind?


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Januar 2010)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Nur muss ich unbedingt mal wieder mein Rad putzen. nur wie, wenn die ganzen Wasserleitungen draußem abgestellt sind?



unter die Dusche stellen, dann gibt es sogar warmes Wasser oder wenn Dusche nicht vorhanden, Badewanne. Ist doch ein "Warmduscher"bike oder net?


----------



## Kadauz (14. Januar 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> unter die Dusche stellen, dann gibt es sogar warmes Wasser oder wenn Dusche nicht vorhanden, Badewanne. Ist doch ein "Warmduscher"bike oder net?



Joar, aber meine Freundin wird da nicht gerade glücklich drüber sein.


----------



## iTom (14. Januar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Anodized is aber *wesentlich* haltbarer.



Einer meiner Kaufgründe bei LV. Kein Dreckslackabblatzer mehr


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2010)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Bin voraussichtlich auch mal wieder dabei. 10 Uhr iss denk ich ok.
> 
> Nur muss ich unbedingt mal wieder mein Rad putzen. nur wie, wenn die ganzen Wasserleitungen draußem abgestellt sind?



Also ich hab mir einen Schlauch im Keller angeschlossen, jetzt wird das Radl immer schön warm abgeduscht...


----------



## Reese23 (14. Januar 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Einer meiner Kaufgründe bei LV. Kein Dreckslackabblatzer mehr



Die hast mit nem Meter gescheiter 3M Folie auch nicht und sehen tut man die auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (14. Januar 2010)

Hier die Ausbeute von gestern Abend. Lehrer können recht gut stillhalten Sind bestens geeignet für Langzeitbelichtungen


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2010)

Scheene Bilder hasch gmacht Tom! Das mit dem Stillhalten bring ich den anderen noch bei


----------



## Kadauz (15. Januar 2010)

Sorry, bei mir iss morgen was dazwischen gekommen. Also rechnet nicht mit mir. Schöne Fahrt!


----------



## votecoli (15. Januar 2010)

Schade, beim nächsten mal!
So, jetzt zähl ich mal durch:
Trail-Diver, Cubelix, (burn), Reese, Votecoli........, Andi?


----------



## votecoli (15. Januar 2010)

Nachtrag für die "Nichtwetterkanalschauer"!
Wetter.de sagt -6 Grad (Gefühlt -9) am Vormittag also lange Schlüpper drunterziehen. Aber besser wie Sonntags, da solls regnen


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schade, beim nächsten mal!
> So, jetzt zähl ich mal durch:
> Trail-Diver, Cubelix, (burn), Reese, Votecoli........, Andi?



*nö ich fahr am Nachmittag ist mir zu früh.....*


----------



## votecoli (15. Januar 2010)

Ha wenn jetzt ins Bett gesch bisch fit....


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ha wenn jetzt ins Bett gesch bisch fit....



ich ruf dich am Montag um 3.45 an


----------



## votecoli (15. Januar 2010)

Prima! Mach ich grad Frühstück....,nee ne! Aber Zehn is für mich schon mittel am Tag!


----------



## votecoli (16. Januar 2010)

Aaccchhh schee wars wieder! Der Sallenbusch ist einfach immer einen Abstecher wert...
Wenn jetzt bald mal meine Bremse kommen würde wärs mir rechtIs der Postler doch vorhin schon wieder vorbeigefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (16. Januar 2010)

jo, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht. 

Sollte morgen doch einigermaßen gutes Wetter sein, ist da jemand unterwegs?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> jo, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Sollte morgen doch einigermaßen gutes Wetter sein, ist da jemand unterwegs?



*ruf mich mich an (peitsch)*


----------



## iTom (16. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aaccchhh schee wars wieder! Der Sallenbusch ist einfach immer einen Abstecher wert...
> ...[/FONT]



Habt ihr mehr Kalorien reingeschaufelt oder mehr abgetreppelt?


----------



## Reese23 (17. Januar 2010)

Ex-votec-jetzt-Liteville-Oli hatte wohl recht mit dem Wetter... schade eigentlich, hätte echt Bock gehabt heute noch mal. 
Nächste Woche ist ne Woche Messe da geht bei mir gar nix...


----------



## votecoli (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr heut gefahren wärd, hättet ihr meinen vollen Respekt! Ekliger gehts nimmer! Wenns bis heut Abend so weiter geht hat sich zumindest das Schnee Problem bis Mittwoch erledigt!


----------



## cubelix (17. Januar 2010)

Hier Bilder vom Samstag MANN beachte das Wetter


----------



## votecoli (17. Januar 2010)

Da hama echt Glück gehabt mitm Wetter...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da hama echt Glück gehabt mitm Wetter...


 Und mit den 5(Eis)Blümchen an 1Trail

@Cubelix: Cooles Bild  mit lauter Schneesmänner.


----------



## iTom (17. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Und mit den 5(Eis)Blümchen an 1Trail
> 
> @Cubelix: Cooles Bild  mit lauter Schneesmänner.



Veilchen gibt es sicherlich auch genügend....










....wenn man ungeschickt aufschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (17. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Und mit den 5(Eis)Blümchen an 1Trail
> 
> @Cubelix: Cooles Bild  mit lauter Schneesmänner.



War auch angenehm Überrascht was die Handycam da Digitalisiert hat.

Und was ein Glück sind wir am Sa. gefahren


----------



## Reese23 (17. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> War auch angenehm Überrascht was die Handycam da Digitalisiert hat.
> 
> Und was ein Glück sind wir am Sa. gefahren



Schöne Bilder und vor allem Glück mit dem super Wetter gehabt...


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Januar 2010)

und ich sitz hier und bastel an der Homepage  und sonstige Dateien für unseren Verein


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wenn ihr heut gefahren wärd, hättet ihr meinen vollen Respekt!


 Hier!
Ich wollt eigentlich auch lieber am Samstag fahren. Manchmal gibt's aber wichtigere Dinge im Leben als biken.


----------



## Reese23 (18. Januar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Manchmal gibt's aber wichtigere Dinge im Leben als biken.



 Das kann nicht sein...


----------



## votecoli (18. Januar 2010)

So, hier mal die Nachrichten von der Front......:
Der Schnee ist deutlich am gehen, auf viel befahrenen Wegen kommt der Waldboden durch. Is zwar matschig aber besser fahrbar wie an den Stellen wo noch die Schnee-Squezze-Eisschmooder******* vorhanden ist. Heut hatte ich im Schnitt 5 Grad, wenn das so bleibt sollte das Weiß  bis Mittwoch fast weg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (18. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Heut hatte ich im Schnitt 5 Grad



...kann man ja schon fast wieder kurz fahren.  Spaß bei Seite, soll ja wieder kälter werden... wenn der Boden also wieder gefriert siehts vielleicht nicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Heut hatte ich im Schnitt 5 Grad, wenn das so bleibt sollte das Weiß  bis Mittwoch fast weg sein[/FONT]



Na toll dann wirds wieder schlammig ich mag den gefrorenen Boden.


----------



## votecoli (18. Januar 2010)

Naja, gefroren ist mir schon auch lieber wie nur matschig. Aber bei dem zum Teil vorhandenen Mischmasch aus Schneepampe ist mir "reiner" Matsch lieber, da greift meine Rubber Queen rein wie die Wölfe ins tote Fleisch..


----------



## burn23 (18. Januar 2010)

So war grad eben Joggen. Man merkt schon das es abends noch anzieht und der Boden gut gefriert. 
Werd mal morgen ne Runde drehen, mal gespannt wie es zum Biken so ist. Wenn jemand auch zufällig frei hat, kann er gerne mitfahren. 

Gruß Burn


----------



## Reese23 (18. Januar 2010)

Hab mir noch überlegt vorhin nach Feierabend dich anzurufen ob wir was machen... naja nächstes Mal wieder!


----------



## burn23 (18. Januar 2010)

Dacht du hast Messe? Kannst das nächste mal anrufen, ich beiss net


----------



## Reese23 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr erst morgen nach Köln und Abends wieder zurück, bin also am Mittwoch daheim.


----------



## votecoli (18. Januar 2010)

Wenns klappt werd ich morgen nachm Unterricht auch noch ne kurze Runde drehen. Mal sehen was der Boden macht...


----------



## Reese23 (18. Januar 2010)

Heute Nachmittag als die Sonne draußen war hats mich fast nicht mehr auf dem Stuhl gehalten, bin ganz nervös geworden... leider sind die Aussichten der nächsten Tage nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## burn23 (19. Januar 2010)

Morgen Nightsnowmuddrainride um 18.00 an der Kaserne!

Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (19. Januar 2010)

Ich komme du Luder.....stell dich...


----------



## burn23 (19. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich komme du Luder.....stell dich...



Hiiiiiiiiiilllllllffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iTom (19. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich komme du Luder.....stell dich...



Heißt das nicht "bück dich!"


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Morgen Nightsnowmuddrainride um 18.00 an der Kaserne!
> 
> Wer ist alles dabei?


 
Der Akku von der (Sch)lampe ist geladenAlso bück Dich.....


----------



## votecoli (19. Januar 2010)

Heut sind endlich die neuen Schuhe fürs Mk8 gekommen:












Natürlich mussten die Dinger unbedingt zur Anprobe und zum GEWICHTSVERGLEICH ins 901!
Erst mal das ganze seperat gewogen..........und dann im ganzen:

Einsparung 800 Gramm und somit jetzt bei 15,5 Kilo

Wenn ich da so ein bischen rumrechne könnt ich auch mal unter 15 kommen! Und das bei sinnvollen Maßnahmen. Die ZTR sind ja eine Liga mit Crossmax SX oder DT 1750!
Das ganze bike war brutal agiler und das nur beim radeln auf der Straße!
Mal sehen ob das Tubeless bis morgen früh hebt und dann wird der Ardent morgen Abend entjungfert!

Also doch: Bück Dich......


----------



## cubelix (19. Januar 2010)

Ich komme auch 

Aber Bücken tu ich mich nicht.

@ Olli 

Hast Du den Muddytest heut gemacht?


----------



## cubelix (19. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Heut sind endlich die neuen Schuhe fürs Mk8 gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommst bestimmt lagsam ins grübeln was mitnimmst nach Bella Italia
901 mit 15,5 oder MK8


----------



## votecoli (19. Januar 2010)

Boa hör uff! Nach dem Unterricht noch ein bißchen übern EichelbergVorher war das bike echt sauber (ja gibts bei mir auch!). Aber wenigstens hat der Schlamm Grip!!!


----------



## votecoli (19. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Kommst bestimmt lagsam ins grübeln was mitnimmst nach Bella Italia
> 901 mit 15,5 oder MK8


 

Mmh,Ja verdammt
901 ohne Vario und Vector Carbon.....ehrliche 14,9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (19. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mmh,Ja verdammt
> 901 ohne Vario und Vector Carbon.....ehrliche 14,9



Da ist gutes Rad teuer. 

Nur so als TIP der Bus ist ja groß .


----------



## votecoli (19. Januar 2010)

Aber echt hey..... Das ganze beruht ja auf der Supergauvorstellung das mein Mk8 bis dahin nicht fertig/geliefert ist! Da brauch ich doch ein Plan B, ähh 901

Is schon pervers wie weit man das Ding "abspecken" kann bei immer noch 200mm.......!


----------



## Reese23 (19. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich komme du Luder.....stell dich...



Ich melde mich auch mal an... hoffe morgen klappt es mal!




cubelix schrieb:


> Da ist gutes Rad teuer.
> 
> Nur so als TIP der Bus ist ja groß .



JOOAAA, im Bus hat es Platz ohne Ende.  Ich nehme schon mal Platzreservierungen für 1 bis 3 Räder entgegen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Januar 2010)

Halli...hallo ihr Warmduscher
Wer hat Lust und Zeit morgen ne Runde zum Radeln


----------



## Reese23 (22. Januar 2010)

@Andi Ich wollte grad mein Vorhaben für morgen anmelden...

Würde um 10:30 Uhr morgen meine Runden drehen, Start wie immer am Kasernen-Parkplatz.


----------



## powderliner (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Reese wie steht's mit deinem votec wann kommt's denn? Kriegst jetzt eigentlich ein 2010er? Bei mir sieht's ganz danach aus als wuerde mein stereo naechste woche kommen juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (22. Januar 2010)

Ahoi... V.SX dauert wohl noch ne Weile. Ich denke es wird irgendwann Anfang März werden. Hatte grade gestern noch mal Kontakt mit VOTEC, die neue Lyric soll wohl in 10 Tagen kommen. Ab da dann etwa 3 - 4 Wochen noch mal.
Obs ein 2010er Rahmen wird ist noch nicht ganz raus, hinter vorgehaltener Hand würd ich sagen ja aber ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @Andi Ich wollte grad mein Vorhaben für morgen anmelden...
> 
> Würde um 10:30 Uhr morgen meine Runden drehen, Start wie immer am Kasernen-Parkplatz.


 
Ich bin dabei


----------



## Reese23 (22. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön... kommt noch jemand?

Oli-O-Ton: Stellt euch!


----------



## votecoli (22. Januar 2010)

War heut Mittag noch drei Stunden unterwegs! Morgen muß ich mitm Junior Modellraketen bauen gehen!
Wie siehts am Sonntag aus? Is da was geplant?


----------



## Reese23 (22. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wie siehts am Sonntag aus? Is da was geplant?



Würde je nach Wetter fahren, soll ja aber nicht so prall werden am Sonntag.


----------



## votecoli (22. Januar 2010)

Mhm, dann plauschen wir am Sonntag morgen nochmal..?!
Morgen solls ja recht gut werden....schade


----------



## Reese23 (22. Januar 2010)

Also gegen Raketen basteln hätte ich auch nichts...


----------



## votecoli (22. Januar 2010)

Wir dürfen sie dann sogar starten.....zweimal


----------



## burn23 (22. Januar 2010)

Morgen ist bei mir nix mit Biken gehen, muss nem Kumpel was helfen. Am Sonntag könnt ich. Zehn Uhr wie immer? Wenns schüttet halt net, wollen wir aber mal net hoffen...

Ach ja, hab gestern ne Email von Rose bekommen das mein Onkel (Mitte/Ende) nächte Woche bei mir eintrudelt


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2010)

Morgen geht nix aber So. wenn Petrus will.

@ burn

Auf den Onkel ist halt verlass  wollen wir hoffen das er sich immer so gut 
benimmt. und Dich mit einem Grinsen hoch und Runter bringt
@ Olli

Bitte nicht vergessen den Start der Rakete beim Luftfahrtbundesamt anzumelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (23. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin,
beobachte diese Thread schon einen ganze Weile und möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben .

Gibts es hier auch ambitionierte Freerider ?
Eventuell auch gute Spots am Eichelberg , ?Höllenklamm? etc ?

Gruss aus Obergrombach
ByeBye


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> beobachte diese Thread schon einen ganze Weile und möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben .
> 
> Gibts es hier auch ambitionierte Freerider ?
> ...



*nö nur ambitionierte All Mountain Fahrer.......zum Freeriden(kommt drauf an was man unter Freeride versteht) sind die Trails nix.*


----------



## cubelix (23. Januar 2010)

Also wenn der Kachelmann recht hat soll es erst gegen Abend Regen oder Schnee fallen.
Sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche Treffpunkt Startzeit


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

*Trailtechniktag am Wattkopf..geistert mir seit Tagen durch Gehirn.*


----------



## Reese23 (23. Januar 2010)

Sag mal ne Uhrzeit an wann da hin willst?
Nachdem es heute so beschissen lief, hät ich nix gegen bisschen Abwechslung.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sag mal ne Uhrzeit an wann da hin willst?
> Nachdem es heute so beschissen lief, hät ich nix gegen bisschen Abwechslung.


*
10.30-11.00 losfahren.....*


----------



## burn23 (23. Januar 2010)

Was jetzt? Wo jetzt? 

Kann man im Moment am Wattkopf überhaupt gescheit fahren??

Techniktraining wär ja auch mal nix dummes, zumal ja man net immer am Eichel-/Michaelsberg rumkurven muss.


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2010)

Also mich däd Technik auch reizen!
@Swen: Was war los heut....?


----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr morgen auf meinem Berg  rumkurvt würde ich auch dazustoßen. Die Bedingungen sind Ok wenn man kein Problem mit Sommersprossen hat. Schnee gibt es kaum noch und er stört nirgendwo. In der Pfalz sah das vorhin ganz anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Kann man im Moment am Wattkopf überhaupt gescheit fahren??
> 
> Techniktraining wär ja auch mal nix dummes, zumal ja man net immer am Eichel-/Michaelsberg rumkurven muss.



*Denk schon schlimmer als bei uns wirds nicht und hab dem Eichelberg grad etwas satt.
Denke mal wir treffen uns an der ARAL in Ortsausgang Untergrombach um 10.30 oder..... *


----------



## burn23 (23. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Denk schon schlimmer als bei uns wirds nicht und hab dem Eichelberg grad etwas satt.
> Denke mal wir treffen uns an der ARAL in Ortsausgang Untergrombach um 10.30 oder..... *



Jepp  Andi so machen wirs


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr morgen auf meinem Berg  rumkurvt würde ich auch dazustoßen. Die Bedingungen sind Ok wenn man kein Problem mit Sommersprossen hat. Schnee gibt es kaum noch und er stört nirgendwo. In der Pfalz sah das vorhin ganz anders aus



Jo Eike dann stoßt dazu wenn mogscht......denk mal so um 11 am Parkplatz unten.


----------



## Reese23 (23. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> ]@Swen: Was war los heut....?



Weiß auch net... hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl mit angezogener Bremse zu fahren. 


Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und das Wetter halbwegs passt bin ich morgen auch dabei...


----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo Eike dann stoßt dazu wenn mogscht......denk mal so um 11 am Parkplatz unten.



Geht klar. Parkt ihr beim Hedwighof oder an derKaisereiche?.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Geht klar. Parkt ihr beim Hedwighof oder an derKaisereiche?.



Hedwighof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (23. Januar 2010)

Andi ich glaub ich komm direkt zur Hedwigsquelle, wär sonst voll der Umweg über Brusl und Untergrombach etc. A5 ist da direkter.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Andi ich glaub ich komm direkt zur Hedwigsquelle, wär sonst voll der Umweg über Brusl und Untergrombach etc. A5 ist da direkter.



*ok denk bin bis 11 am Hedwigshof*


----------



## cubelix (23. Januar 2010)

Wattkopf

Ja wäre nicht schlecht mal was anderes zu sehen fahren.

Treffpunkt Aral ist Okey wie sieht es mit Mitfahrgelegenheit aus

wenn jeder mit dem Auto kommt ist das ja schlecht fürs Image.
Ich könnte natürlich auch fahren.


----------



## burn23 (23. Januar 2010)

@Reesibisi: Sollen wir auch die Umwelt schonen?


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Weiß auch net... hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl mit angezogener Bremse zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und das Wetter halbwegs passt bin ich morgen auch dabei...


 
Jetzt waisch wie i me imm fiel.....!
Karsten hat recht, zusammenfahren macht SinnObsmir morgen reicht weiß ich noch ned. Bin dann in U-Grombach und man kann dann immer noch zusammenlegen


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2010)

Ich werd' auch um elf an der Quelle sein.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Januar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich werd' auch um elf an der Quelle sein.



*Ach der Don schön schön *


----------



## Reese23 (23. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Reesibisi: Sollen wir auch die Umwelt schonen?



Ja, würd schon sagen... wann würds den los gehen Abfahrtstechnisch?


----------



## burn23 (24. Januar 2010)

Abfahrtstechnisch um 10 bei dir


----------



## Reese23 (24. Januar 2010)

Männer wie siehts aus, steigt das ganze? Hier schnee-regnets schon ganz ordentlich... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2010)

Bei mir schneit's. Zu kalt zum regnen, heißt matschfrei. Ich werd auf jeden Fall fahren.


----------



## burn23 (24. Januar 2010)

Klaro ich komm


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Männer wie siehts aus, steigt das ganze? Hier schnee-regnets schon ganz ordentlich... :kotz:



*hab schon gepackt*


----------



## Reese23 (24. Januar 2010)

jo ich auch... bis gleich dann!


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ein bischen verpennt. Falls ich nicht am Parkplatz bin komm ich an der Quelle dazu. Bis gleich


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bischen verpennt. Falls ich nicht am Parkplatz bin komm ich an der Quelle dazu. Bis gleich



*typsch oder*


----------



## burn23 (24. Januar 2010)

Die Ausfahrt hat mir sehr gut gefallen heute. Vorallem der Strommastentrail kann echt was 

Denk das schreit nach einer Wiederholung


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2010)

*Doch können wir auf Wunsch gerne wiederhohlen.....*


----------



## votecoli (24. Januar 2010)

Steht Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr für einen Ausritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Doch können wir auf Wunsch gerne wiederhohlen.....*



Nice Picture Andi 

Ja war mal was anderes wie Dahoam 
Ich fand sogar besser Fahrbar als bei uns 
Mal schauen was der Winter macht nächstes Wochenende


----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Steht Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr für einen Ausritt?



Könnten wir mal so Festhalten


----------



## iTom (24. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Steht Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr für einen Ausritt?



Wenn es meinerseits klappt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## votecoli (24. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Nice Picture Andi
> 
> Ja war mal was anderes wie Dahoam
> Ich fand sogar besser Fahrbar als bei uns
> Mal schauen was der Winter macht nächstes Wochenende


 

Bei uns wirds jetzt so langsam auch besser


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bei uns wirds jetzt so langsam auch besser


 

Ok, vergesst es!!!


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ok, vergesst es!!!



Langsam mach ich mir doch gedanken über Winterreifen am Bike 

Zumal am Wochenende wieder Dauerfrost angesagt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Aber echt....War grad mit dem Hund im Feld, es hat wirklich wieder ein paar cm hingelegtWerd nachher mal ne kurze Runde drehen un die Lage abchecken. Bist du auch on Tour??


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aber echt....War grad mit dem Hund im Feld, es hat wirklich wieder ein paar cm hingelegtWerd nachher mal ne kurze Runde drehen un die Lage abchecken. Bist du auch on Tour??




JA mit der Farbwalze und Pinsel fahren tu ich die Wand rauf und runter aber wieviel Höhenmeter das sind keine Ahnung!.


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> JA mit der Farbwalze und Pinsel fahren tu ich die Wand rauf und runter aber wieviel Höhenmeter das sind keine Ahnung!.


 
War zwei Stunden unterwegs und hab meine five ten und meine Protektoren Gassi gefahren. Wenn mich einer in dem Schneckentempo so angezogen gesehen hätte wär wohl das grüne Wägelchen vorgefahren
Der Schnee ist sehr "pampig" und hat super Grip. War genial wie die Äste unter der Last bis auf die Trails hingen. Mal sehen was passiert wenns gefriert!


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> War zwei Stunden unterwegs und hab meine five ten und meine Protektoren Gassi gefahren. Wenn mich einer in dem Schneckentempo so angezogen gesehen hätte wär wohl das grüne Wägelchen vorgefahren
> Der Schnee ist sehr "pampig" und hat super Grip. War genial wie die Äste unter der Last bis auf die Trails hingen. Mal sehen was passiert wenns gefriert!





Am Mittwoch wirds ja schön frisch -1 bis-8 Grad


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Mmh, obs dann besser ist...Heute war der Matsch unterm Schnee noch ganz schön nervig! Aber die Spurrillen im Untergrund werden dann ganz schön heftig


----------



## burn23 (25. Januar 2010)

Och nee, dacht das Wetter wird mal wieder"stabiler. Auf die ganze pampige Brühe mit Eis hab ich keinen Bock mehr


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Och nee, dacht das Wetter wird mal wieder"stabiler. Auf die ganze pampige Brühe mit Eis hab ich keinen Bock mehr


 
Ja, ich mag den Winter zwar auch aber so langsam is gut...Die Farbe des bikes wechselt von Schnee-Schneematsch-Matsch-Schnee-....... Weiß noch einer von euch wie sich zwanzig G´rad und Sonnenschein anfühlen....


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Weiß noch einer von euch wie sich zwanzig G´rad und Sonnenschein anfühlen....



*ja ich.....täglich im Büro......*


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ja ich.....täglich im Büro......*


 
Strebersau...


----------



## Reese23 (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Weiß noch einer von euch wie sich zwanzig G´rad und Sonnenschein anfühlen....



Mir scheint täglich die Sonne aus dem A....lerwertesten. Hab auch gedacht ich bekomm einen Anfall als ich den Siff heut Morgen gesehen hab. Jetzt hats gestern mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht und dann das... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2010)

Dann machen wir das Beste draus und Beschäftigen uns mit Planung 

Wollten nochmal die Touren die Burn geladen hat Anschauen  

Hierbei könnten wir uns dann noch über die Trikots 

Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus Treffpunkt bei mir und Planung vor dem 

fahren oder Treffen ohne fahren oder oder oder


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das Beste draus und Beschäftigen uns mit Planung
> 
> Wollten nochmal die Touren die Burn geladen hat Anschauen
> 
> ...


 
Boa, jetzt wersch awer kompliziert....Wochenende isch noch im Nebel, kann leider noch nix detailiertes sage


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Boa, jetzt wersch awer kompliziert....Wochenende isch noch im Nebel, kann leider noch nix detailiertes sage



 Neee Neee Olli kompliziert sind Frauen definitiv.


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Neee Neee Olli kompliziert sind Frauen definitiv.


 

Sch.....erwischt


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Mal was fürs Gemüt (und meinen Bil)

http://graubuendentv.com/index.cfm?event=page.index&mediaItem=209&contentID=548&languageCode=de


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das Beste draus und Beschäftigen uns mit Planung
> 
> Wollten nochmal die Touren die Burn geladen hat Anschauen
> 
> ...


 
Treff wäre oK!
Macht mal nen Terminvorschlag
Wir brauchen noch ein Logo für die Trikos und mehr grelle Farbe Oli das man uns im Gebüsch nach nem Sturz wieder findet


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Treff wäre oK!
> Macht mal nen Terminvorschlag
> Wir brauchen noch ein Logo für die Trikos und mehr grelle Farbe Oli das man uns im Gebüsch nach nem Sturz wieder findet


 

Wunsch erfüllt:

http://www.owayo.de/radsport-individuelle-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=07vdl8


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mal was fürs Gemüt (und meinen Bil)
> 
> http://graubuendentv.com/index.cfm?event=page.index&mediaItem=209&contentID=548&languageCode=de


 
Danke das Du an mich denkst
Den kenn ich schon, aber das ist genau nach mein Geschmack

Wer hats erfunden................die Warmduscher... oder

Und mein Moto wenn einer nach dem Weg fragt
Im Zweifelsfall immer UphillSoweit die Felgen tragen, immer weiter...immer weiter.....


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Sollten wir unbedingt nen Satz mit in die Berge nehmen....

http://www.luftpiraten.de/sonderschrauben.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wunsch erfüllt:
> 
> http://www.owayo.de/radsport-individuelle-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=07vdl8


 

*Mehr Gelb......*
*Blau ist ein Zustand und keine Farbe*
*Ich glaube wir kommen auf keinen Nenner, außer doch pink, violett mit Rüschen*


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sollten wir unbedingt nen Satz mit in die Berge nehmen....
> 
> http://www.luftpiraten.de/sonderschrauben.html



Gibs die auch in Titan


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Ihr seit mit nix zufrieden...furchtbar

Wie wärs damit:

http://www.faschingslaune.de/images/luft-ballerina.jpg

Da sparen wir uns noch die Protektoren


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Für die "gelbsüchtigen"!

http://www.owayo.de/radsport-individuelle-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=jxpqwo


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wunsch erfüllt:
> 
> http://www.owayo.de/radsport-individuelle-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=07vdl8



*Schon mal die Preise angeschaut erst ab 10 Stück.....und ich dachte was mit Langarm.
Olli bitte nicht das gibt ja Augenkrebs.....Lehrer sollten nichts designgen*


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Sollte nur als Appetitanreger dienen damit ihr eure Ärsche bewegtAußerdem, wenn jeder 2 nimmt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schon mal die Preise angeschaut erst ab 10 Stück......*


 Spaßverderber

@Oli Ich glaub das wird nix
Ich schwenke um auf die 30iger schwarz/weiß/grau

Bei dem :kotz:Wetter wird mannund
Ich habe Sauerstoffmangelwie wärs mit morgen Abend N8ride ich brauch Auslauf


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schon mal die Preise angeschaut erst ab 10 Stück.....und ich dachte was mit Langarm.*
> *Olli bitte nicht das gibt ja Augenkrebs.....Lehrer sollten nichts designgen*


 
So, jetzt bin ich offiziell eingeschnappt....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich offiziell eingeschnappt....


 

Knutscher

*So wieder gut*


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2010)

Mmmhhh, weiß no ned.....muß i ma no üwerlege..........alla gud...


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2010)

Ohne Trikotkonfiguratortreffen wird des nix.

Deshalb auch mein Vorschlag mit dem Treffen um die Optionen dann direkt 

zu Konfigurieren dann kann jeder seine Vorstellungen kundtun 

Das ist ja zum 


@ Andi, Olli

Wann wollt ihr denn Starten mit dem Nightride


----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2010)

Ja wann denn, ich könnt auch, aber erst so gegen halb sieben/sieben. Treffen ist natürlich nie falsch, zudem kann man ja wieder gut  und  und  und  und


----------



## votecoli (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich start jetzt erst mal in die SchuleAllerdings auf vier Rädern, das ewige auftauen/festfrieren sorgt auf den Radwegen für erhebliche Adrenalinstöße...
Ich glaub ned das ich heut un morgen fahr, da spielt die Regierung ned mit......
Ihr könnt die Uhrzeit aber trotzdem propagieren, wer weiß.....

@cubelix: Ja, anscheinend gehts nur über den "langen Dienstweg!"Das is ja noch anstrengender als mit Frauen einzukaufen...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja wann denn, ich könnt auch, aber erst so gegen halb sieben/sieben. Treffen ist natürlich nie falsch, zudem kann man ja wieder gut  und  und  und  und


 
*Wenn noch jemand Lust hat*
*18:30 an der Kaserne*
Mal sehn wie die Bedingungen sind


----------



## votecoli (26. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Wenn noch jemand Lust hat*
> *18:30 an der Kaserne*
> Mal sehn wie die Bedingungen sind


 
Seit vorsichtig! Bin im Hof fast zweimal auf die Fresse gefallen! Rad und Seitenstr. sind gefährlich glatt. Beim herfahren -3 Grad und Regen


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2010)

So war heute mal im BOB-Shop wegen Trikots 

die haben auch ein AM-Freerideshirt in der Auswahl
Macht Qualitativ einen guten Eindruck.

Gestalten könnten wir es nach eigenem Gusto (schwierig)

Fakten:

-Mindestabnahme 10 Stück.
-Preis 39,90 pro Stück (zuzüglich einmaliger Desingkosten von 90 Euro                                  wir nur einmal erhoben)
-Probeshirts könnte ich zur Größenbestimmung haben
-Lieferzeit 8-10 Wochen

http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radtrikots/Kurzarmtrikots/Bobteam-Bikeshirt-Freeride-schwarz.html

@ Andi

Ich schau mal ob bei mir langt wenn ich 18:30 net da bin kannst fahren 
bin auf jeden Fall Morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> @cubelix: Ja, anscheinend gehts nur über den "langen Dienstweg!"Das is ja noch anstrengender als mit Frauen einzukaufen...



*Mhh also ich brauch nicht unbedingt eins mit Logo oder Namen für teuer Geld......hab genug zu Hause rumhängen.*


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2010)

*.....so und hab gestern Nacht gschwind  noch etwas rumdesign.....







So mal halt....*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> So war heute mal im BOB-Shop wegen Trikots
> 
> die haben auch ein AM-Freerideshirt in der Auswahl
> Macht Qualitativ einen guten Eindruck.
> ...


 *Wegen den Shirts müssen wir mal zusammen sitzen*
*Der Vorschlag von Dir macht mal keinen schlechten Eindruck*
*Würde sagen heute Abend fällt mangels Beteiligung aus und ich hoffe auf Morgen*


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2010)

Termin !

Wie währe es mit Fr.29.01.10 zwischen 17:00-19:30 Zeit ????.oder Sa. den 30.01.10 zwischen 14:00-18:00
Wieder bei mir.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2010)

Sagt mol Ihr Faulenzer, hockt Ihr alle den gonze Dag vor dem Compjuter rum oda was?


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sagt mol Ihr Faulenzer, hockt Ihr alle den gonze Dag vor dem Compjuter rum oda was?


Stetzen 6.


----------



## votecoli (26. Januar 2010)

Man seit ihr durch......

Es hat am Wochenende eh nen Meter Schnee, also treffma uns....!


----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich wär für Freitag! 

Dann aber gleich alles erledigen, heisst: 

- Trikots

- Gardatouren

- was gibts zu Essen? Ich könnt Käsekuchen mitbringen


----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Man seit ihr durch......
> 
> Es hat am Wochenende eh nen Meter Schnee....



Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Warmduscher



*Hab die Service Anleitung für deine Lyrik auf Speicherstick...hast du einen Laptop???*


----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hab die Service Anleitung für deine Lyrik auf Speicherstick...hast du einen Laptop???*



Jepp hab ich und nem ich beim Treffen dann mit


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jepp hab ich und nem ich beim Treffen dann mit



*gutbraver burn......1setzen*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> - Gardatouren



Auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei bin, ich könnte alle drei Moser zum Garda-See anbieten...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Termin !
> 
> Wie währe es mit Fr.29.01.10 zwischen 17:00-19:30 Zeit ????.oder Sa. den 30.01.10 zwischen 14:00-18:00
> Wieder bei mir.
> ...


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2010)

Freitag wäre bei mir auch OK... hab von meiner Regierung frei bekommen!

Sollen wir wirklich die Bude beim Karsten schon wieder belagern? Nicht das es da nicht hübsch und gemütlich wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann mir glaub ich beide Termine einrichten...Karsten kann halt ned ohne uns....gell!

Bleibt es morgen bei 18.00 Uhr!? Heut Nacht wirds glaub ich eisig


----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2010)

Morgen wie immer 18.00 Uhr


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2010)

Pip Pip Pip ich hab euch alle ........ 

Grundsätzlich ist es egal wo wir uns Treffen  sollten das nur tun.

Sa. So. ist meine bessere Hälfte auf FoBi in Freiburg habe sozusagen Sturmfreie Bude .

also Sa. passt mir besser oder Freitag zeitiger Anfangen das es net Streßig wird.


----------



## powderliner (26. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....so und hab gestern Nacht gschwind  noch etwas rumdesign.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich misch mich mal wieder bei den Warmduschern ein Trikots von Owayo sind eigentlich ok aber ich habs heut mal wieder gut gemeint und unsere Owayo Hosen von der Betriebssportgruppe für die Rolle angezogen. Muss gestehen ich hab die Hose vor dem Aufsitzen gewechselt. kein vergleich von Polster und schnitt zu ner Nalini oder Pearl izumi Hose. Billig schön und gut aber das muss sitzen. Also lasst euch besser vorher ein Muster zusenden und fahrt mal beim BOB in St. Leon vorbei zum vergleichen.

Letztlich ist jeder Arsch anders aber ich bestell dieses Jahr in der Firma nicht mit, die Hose ist ein Krampf für mich.


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2010)

Achtung !.

Bei mir geht doch nur der Sa. Termin 

@ Reese @ Burn 

kuckt mal das ihr euch Freimachen könntet.
Es gibt Kaffe und Käsekuchen

Fehlt nur noch der Trailscout


----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, ok! Passt!

P.S.Seit lieb zueinander...!!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Achtung !.
> 
> Bei mir geht doch nur der Sa. Termin
> 
> ...



*Ok ich komm am Samstag......heut abend wirds nix,ich sitz mit Erkältung zu hause....*


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> Ich misch mich mal wieder bei den Warmduschern ein Trikots von Owayo sind eigentlich ok aber ich habs heut mal wieder gut gemeint und unsere Owayo Hosen von der Betriebssportgruppe für die Rolle angezogen. Muss gestehen ich hab die Hose vor dem Aufsitzen gewechselt. kein vergleich von Polster und schnitt zu ner Nalini oder Pearl izumi Hose. Billig schön und gut aber das muss sitzen. Also lasst euch besser vorher ein Muster zusenden und fahrt mal beim BOB in St. Leon vorbei zum vergleichen.
> 
> Letztlich ist jeder Arsch anders aber ich bestell dieses Jahr in der Firma nicht mit, die Hose ist ein Krampf für mich.



ist ja alles ok aber von der Hose auf das Trikot zu schließen ist etwas pillepalle.......hab 2 Stück und die sind top


----------



## burn23 (27. Januar 2010)

Servus!

Ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber ich kann leider am Samstag net 

Zur Not nehm ich heut die Sachen für den Samstag mit, falls es net anders geht.

Sorry


----------



## powderliner (27. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ist ja alles ok aber von der Hose auf das Trikot zu schließen ist etwas pillepalle.......hab 2 Stück und die sind top



Ich sagte ja das Trikot ist ok... nur bei den Hosen wäre ich vorsichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2010)

Auf mich heute Abend nicht warten... komme auf der Arbeit so wie´s aussieht nicht weg.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja das Trikot ist ok... nur bei den Hosen wäre ich vorsichtig...



*Hosen kauf ich nur im Laden.....da isch mein Bobbes etwas eigen.*


----------



## powderliner (27. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hosen kauf ich nur im Laden.....da isch mein Bobbes etwas eigen.*



Das is wie beim Sattel dem einen passt dieses Modell besser dem anderen Jenes...
Aber sowohl bei Owayo wie auch bei BOB besteht ja die Möglichkeit einer Musterbestellung. ;-) Die Passform war bei den meisten unserer Gruppe relativ Wurscht da hat der Preis die Schwaben überzeugt...


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2010)

Terminänderung

So. um 16:30 Änderung ausgeschlossen.

@ Burn @ TD Andi

Gehen Waffeln um 16:30 auch noch oder lieber was herzhaftes mir ischs egal ich Stell nur die Location.


----------



## burn23 (27. Januar 2010)

Waffeln und was Herzhaftes, ich hab noch nen Sandwichmaker


----------



## burn23 (27. Januar 2010)

...oder herzhafte und süsse Waffeln


----------



## votecoli (28. Januar 2010)

Ttzzzzzzz..................


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sorry, wir haben nur "Blümchentrails" im Angebot!



sollte aufgrund der herrschenden Wetterlage in Eisblümchen... geändert werden


----------



## votecoli (28. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Schwank zur Erheiterung....:

Hatte Gestern immer das Gefühl komische Geräusche am 901 zu vernehmen. Bei der Heimfahrt auf Asphalt kam dann noch ein wackeln in den Laufrädern dazu. So wie man das wahrnimmt wenn die Räder am Auto nicht richtig gewuchtet sind
Daheim dann mal nachgeforscht......un man glaubts kaum....die Dichtmilch in den Reifen war gefroren und surrte als Klumpen herum!
Sachen gibts...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2010)

Hehe, super.  Ich bleib bei Luft, da weiß man was man hat (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Terminänderung
> 
> So. um 16:30 Änderung ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (28. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Kleiner Schwank zur Erheiterung....:
> 
> Hatte Gestern immer das Gefühl komische Geräusche am 901 zu vernehmen. Bei der Heimfahrt auf Asphalt kam dann noch ein wackeln in den Laufrädern dazu. So wie man das wahrnimmt wenn die Räder am Auto nicht richtig gewuchtet sind
> Daheim dann mal nachgeforscht......un man glaubts kaum....die Dichtmilch in den Reifen war gefroren und surrte als Klumpen herum!
> Sachen gibts...........


 
Habs dirs doch gesagt, nie mehr Tubeless!  Es ist so schön ein Schlauch zu wechselnMacht zumindestens keine Geräusche


----------



## burn23 (28. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> cubelix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch was soll ich nun mitbringen, Waffeleisen oder Sandwitschtoaster
> ...


----------



## votecoli (28. Januar 2010)

Äh, was brauchen wir den noch, bring natürlich auch was mit!


----------



## iTom (28. Januar 2010)

Wie war eigentlich euer N8Ride? Ich hatte leider noch zu tun und konnte nicht mitfahren.

Ich hoffe dass ich mal wieder am Sonntag fahren kann. Das Wetter scheint ja recht gut zu werden. Lediglich die Bodenverhältnisse müssen ein wenig mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (28. Januar 2010)

Jo wie immer halt, glatt und schmierig. Ich hab jetzt langsam kein Bock mehr auf die momentanen Verhältnisse, kann man aber mache nix, muss man gugge zu


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

heute ging die 2010er VOTEC Website an den Start, ich konnte es nicht lassen meine Bestellung gleich mal zu ändern. 

Wenn alles klar geht und die meine Änderung auch umsetzten, wird es diese hübsche V.SX hier werden:





*lechts*


----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> heute ging die 2010er VOTEC Website an den Start, ich konnte es nicht lassen meine Bestellung gleich mal zu ändern.
> 
> ...



*pöh  ich sabber ned so* aber ich häts auch geändert


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> diese hübsche V.SX hier werden


Super stimmige Ausstattung!  

Mir persönlich wären die Bremsen etwas zu lasch, es wiegt aber nicht jeder so viel wie ich.


----------



## iTom (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> heute ging die 2010er VOTEC Website an den Start, ich konnte es nicht lassen meine Bestellung gleich mal zu ändern.
> 
> ...



wird wohl ein "Schutzblech" für den Dämpfer notwendig werden, der Dinger liegt etwas frei herum


----------



## cubelix (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> heute ging die 2010er VOTEC Website an den Start, ich konnte es nicht lassen meine Bestellung gleich mal zu ändern.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön 

Packst Du jetzt doch den Hammer aus ahh ich meinen die Hammerschmidt dran.


----------



## burn23 (29. Januar 2010)

Find die Auswahlmöglichkeiten jetzt stimmiger, allein die Basis ist schon recht gut


----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2010)

was macht dein Onkel


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Japp, der Hammer kommt dran... für den Preis muss das einfach sein! 

Hatte vorhin noch mal einen Anruf von Votec, man konnte wohl vor Feierabend nicht mehr zu 100% klären ob der ursprünglich bestellte 09er Rahmen schon gepulvert ist oder nicht. Wenn er schon gepulvert ist, kuck ich wohl in die Röhre oder die lassen sich evtl. doch noch erweichen mir dann doch ein 2010er aufzubauen. 

@DonStefano: Es stünde auch ne Saint Bremse zur Auswahl ist aber pervers was die dafür extra haben wollen. Die Hammerschmidt bekommst fast geschenkt und ne Saint Bremse kostet dann 250  extra, ttzzz!


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> wird wohl ein "Schutzblech" für den Dämpfer notwendig werden, der Dinger liegt etwas frei herum



Das war bei meinem Stumpjumper genauso und hat nie ein Problem damit gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (29. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit Fahren aus

Geht jetzt was am Sa.?
Oder  lieber am So. vor dem Meeting.


----------



## matou (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @DonStefano: Es stünde auch ne Saint Bremse zur Auswahl ist aber pervers was die dafür extra haben wollen. Die Hammerschmidt bekommst fast geschenkt und ne Saint Bremse kostet dann 250  extra, ttzzz!



wtf 
Das hab ich für meine Saint ja einzeln ohne Bike drum herum gezahlt!

Aber, schickes Gefährt!


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2010)

@Reese: Geiles bike....!
@Alle: Ja wann fahr ma denn..? Ich wär morgen ab halb zehn verfügbar! Das Wetter is halt furchtbar!


----------



## burn23 (29. Januar 2010)

@Trailscout: Weiß auch net, dacht ich bekomms echt noch diese Woche, so wie es aussieht Pustekuchen  = nächste Woche

@Swen: Dann hoffen wir mal, dass du den 2010 mit dem Hammer bekommst 

Wegen Fahren, wie gesagt plant mal ohne mich, sollte sich zeitlich was ergeben, dann meld ich mich.

Gruß 

dernochaufseinOnkelwartende Björn

P.S.: 3 Satz rote Felgen zum Anschauen hab ich mir aber vorsichtshalber bestellt


----------



## burn23 (29. Januar 2010)

So sollte es später mal ausschauen


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2010)

Die roten Pedale würd ich weglassen sonst sehr schick.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit Fahren aus
> 
> Geht jetzt was am Sa.?
> Oder lieber am So. vor dem Meeting.


 
Vom Wetter her sollte mann am So.da ist der Scheiß wieder gefroren.
Morgen kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wann ich Zeit habe aber eher Nachmittag oder Abends


----------



## votecoli (30. Januar 2010)

@burn: die roten Pedale sind g.....! Hab mir die Sudpin III die ich schon am 901 fahre auch in rot fürs 301 geholt

Wer bringt den nun morgen was mit?

Kann nur heut fahren, morgen sind wir im ZKM!

Vielleicht dreh ich heut morgen ne kurze Runde, heut mittag ist auch Jugendtraining von den Mtb-Freunden, da will der Junior hin....

Naja, spätestens morgen Abend sehn ma uns!


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die roten Pedale würd ich weglassen sonst sehr schick.



Ist doch nur ein rotes Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So sollte es später mal ausschauen



*....mach noch rote Griffe dran , dann harmoniert es besser*


----------



## cubelix (30. Januar 2010)

Schlechte Nachrichten

Leider wird der Trail-Dive-Andi Morgen nicht am Treffen teilnehmen können es gab bei der heutigen Tour einen 
derben Unfall
Ich wahr zum glück weiter hinten und konnte rechtzeitig
abbremsen als dieses Behaarte Monster aus dem Wald 
sprang
ANDI könnt ihr im Kreiskrankenhaus Bruchsal Zimmer 233 
Station B Chirurgie besuchen.

Zum Glück hatte ich einen Foto dabei um die Unfallhergang zu dokumentieren.

Ein wirklich Schwarzer Tag heute


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2010)

*nee hoffentlich nicht so schlimm oder???? Die arme Sau......*


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2010)

Oha gute Besserung. Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass ein Zusammenstoß mit einem Fahrrad für eine Wildsau (auch wenns noch eine kleine ist) tötlich ist.


----------



## matou (30. Januar 2010)

Ach du Sch***! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Reese23 (30. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten
> 
> Leider wird der Trail-Dive-Andi Morgen nicht am Treffen teilnehmen können es gab bei der heutigen Tour einen
> derben Unfall
> ...



Das ist hoffentlich eine derber Witz oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (30. Januar 2010)

Geil....morgen gibts Wildsau......


----------



## burn23 (30. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt!?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn das ein Witz war, dann aber kein guter...

Gute Besserung an Andi!


----------



## Zestybiker (30. Januar 2010)

Ja Andi,


das ist die Bestätigung, Du kannst ja eh nicht fahren, Du hast nur Glück.


----------



## votecoli (30. Januar 2010)

Er hat bestimmt wieder gleichzeitig getrunken, telefoniert und dabei ein 30% Gefälle runter......wie immer halt.....


----------



## Zestybiker (30. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich hat er noch seinen Sattel während der Fahrt eingestellt, er hat ja keine Variostütze.


----------



## votecoli (30. Januar 2010)

Ja, die elende Antipussi


----------



## Zestybiker (30. Januar 2010)

wenn sein Rad noch ok ist, würde ich es nehmen, den Franzose braucht er nicht mehr.
Kann ich auf die Jagd gehen.
In eurer Nachbarschaft  kenne ich einen Jäger, nehmt ihn doch beim nächsten mal mit.


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich einen Foto dabei um die Unfallhergang zu dokumentieren.




man kümmert sich eigentlich um den Verletzen anstatt zu Photographieren. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Januar 2010)

OK. Jungs ich muß mich, auch im Namen von Karsten, bei Euch allen Entschuldigen
Ich lebe also noch Mich hat der Bär in Canada und die Australischen Haie nicht um die Ecke gebracht dann schaffts ne Deusche Sau auch nicht
Die Gelegenheit mit der toten Sau im Wald war zu verführerisch um nicht einen makaberen Scherz zu machen.
Also Freunde nicht böse sein, wir machen so was auch nicht mehr.Wir haben gar nicht damit gerechnet was wir für eine Lawine lostreten
Aber ihr müßt zugeben, die Bilder von Karsten sehen Echt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (30. Januar 2010)

Hurra......die Sau lebt.......


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich nicht ernstes passiert dabei........beim Fotographieren

Wo istn das passiert?


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Januar 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Wo istn das passiert?



nee Tom, so einfach geht das auch nicht, ich will auch ein Stück vom Wildschwein, Du willst ihn bloß schnell holen.. 

so mit Preiselbeeren und so... jam jam...


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> OK. Jungs ich muß mich, auch im Namen von Karsten, bei Euch allen Entschuldigen
> Ich lebe also noch Mich hat der Bär in Canada und die Australischen Haie nicht um die Ecke gebracht dann schaffts ne Deusche Sau auch nicht
> Die Gelegenheit mit der toten Sau im Wald war zu verführerisch um nicht einen makaberen Scherz zu machen.
> Also Freunde nicht böse sein, wir machen so was auch nicht mehr.Wir haben gar nicht damit gerechnet was wir für eine Lawine lostreten
> Aber ihr müßt zugeben, die Bilder von Karsten sehen Echt aus



*...das Erste Foto sieht sehr echt aus  aber beim zweiten sieht´s ein Blinder das es ein Fake ist. (ok ich geb´s zu hatte mit Karsten telefoniert und war eingeweit....so zu sagen)*


----------



## cubelix (31. Januar 2010)

Ja Männer das war ein Fake 

Als wir die arme Sau da liegen sahen wahren wir zuerst Shockiert
das war mal eine Sauerei Blut und Innereien über 10qm verteilt:kotz:
Die Sau wurde fachmännisch Ausgenommen aber vom Fachmann keine 
Spur

Da wir auch keinen Gepäckträger hatten geschweige denn einen 50 Liter
Rucksack
haben wir das beste aus der Situation gemacht

ich hoffe ihr nemts net Übel


----------



## cubelix (31. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand vor heute Vormittag noch eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## iTom (31. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor heute Vormittag noch eine Runde zu drehen



Ich werde mich wohl auf nen N8Ride für konditionsfreie einstellen müssen am Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Es scheint ja noch ordentlich Schnee zu geben:








Heute geht es ein bisschen weiter mit Möbeltransport...


----------



## votecoli (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich war grad mitm Wuff Gassi! Zum Radeln lädt das wirklich nicht ein...


----------



## andi1969 (31. Januar 2010)

*Hat irgeneiner einen Umwerfer reduzier Ring von Shimano übrig den er nicht braucht( 34.9-31.???) .....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2010)

Jupp, ich glaub das war sogar mal deiner.


----------



## Curtado (31. Januar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hat irgeneiner einen Umwerfer reduzier Ring von Shimano übrig den er nicht braucht( 34.9-31.???) .....*



Ich hab auch noch ein Reduzierring rumliegen.


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2010)

So Mädels, nachdem unser Tourenprogramm ja steht, ist Entspannung angesagt:

Dienstag 18 Hundert an gewohnter Stelle

Der Mittwoch wird danach besprochen!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So Mädels, nachdem unser Tourenprogramm ja steht, ist Entspannung angesagt:
> 
> Dienstag 18 Hundert an gewohnter Stelle
> 
> Der Mittwoch wird danach besprochen!


 
JoopDann hoffen wir mal das, daß Wetter hält


----------



## cubelix (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So Mädels, nachdem unser Tourenprogramm ja steht, ist Entspannung angesagt:
> 
> Dienstag 18 Hundert an gewohnter Stelle
> 
> Der Mittwoch wird danach besprochen!



Geht klar


----------



## burn23 (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So Mädels, nachdem unser Tourenprogramm ja steht, ist Entspannung angesagt:
> 
> Dienstag 18 Hundert an gewohnter Stelle
> 
> Der Mittwoch wird danach besprochen!



Kazerne?


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2010)

Nee an einem supergeheimen Ort wo nur die Allerpussihaftesten Warmduschermauerblümchen Prinzellbienen hinkommen....

Ja Tom, natürlich an der Kazerne


----------



## Reese23 (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...an einem supergeheimen Ort wo nur die Allerpussihaftesten Warmduschermauerblümchen Prinzellbienen hinkommen....



Hehe, ich schmeiß mich fort...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich schmeiß mich fort...


 

Ich schmeiß mich hinterher
Schlißlich bin ich ja ne saumäßige andyvario Pussi


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2010)

Und wenns regnet.....


----------



## iTom (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und wenns regnet.....



Schade.., jetzt hatte ich auf den ultimativen, superduperhossageheimen S5-Freerider-Treffpunkt gehofft...wieder nix


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und wenns regnet.....



*...auf morgen sind Unwetterwarnungen rausgegangen ....Schnee an Vormittags im Norden BAWÜ und am Nachmittag noch mehr ..denke mal Regen wird das kleinerer Probl.*


----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2010)

Warmduscher


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Warmduscher


 
Richtig
War grad 70min unterwegs
War echt geil zu fahren bis auf die Schneeverwehungen
Am Kapelentrail habe ich den Einstieg nicht gefunden und war bis zum Knie im Schnee und im Naturschutzgebiet hätte ich Schneeketten gebrauchen können
Mal sehn obs Morgen was wird mit unserer Ausfahrt


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Warmduscher



*danke (für das erinnern)wollte ich auch noch.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. Februar 2010)

war heut vier Stunden, 35km und 1000hm unterwegs...
Training
Wege waren wirklich ok! Aber wer weiß morgen


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> war heut vier Stunden, 35km und 1000hm unterwegs...
> Training
> Wege waren wirklich ok! Aber wer weiß morgen



*Da leg ich noch einen drauf 4.45 bis 11.30 ca 300 km----- etwas rutschig heute Morgen....*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> war heut vier Stunden, 35km und 1000hm unterwegs...
> Training
> Wege waren wirklich ok! Aber wer weiß morgen


 

Habe nur die hälfte Hm und Km geschaft
In meinem nächsten Leben werd ich Lehrer


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Da leg ich noch einen drauf 4.45 bis 11.30 ca 300 km----- etwas rutschig heute Morgen....*


 

Du bist ja ein Tier
Und das mit 4Räder


----------



## burn23 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir net sicher ob ich heute abend kann. 

Wie siehts mit morgen mal Schwimmen mit anschließendem Saunieren aus? Wenn wirs mal net nutzen ist der Winter schneller rum wie man nur schauen können.


----------



## iTom (2. Februar 2010)

Bei mir wird es vermtl. zeitl. nicht ganz hinhauen. Bin mim Umzug etwas zu sehr eingespannt


----------



## votecoli (2. Februar 2010)

Wasn mitm Rest???


----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Für mich nicht heute... hab mal wieder nen endgeilen Tag hinter mir (noch nicht ganz) und für heute die Schnauze voll!!! 

Euch viel Spaß...


----------



## votecoli (2. Februar 2010)

Andi, Andi, Karstn? Hier fängts grad an zu regnen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Andi, Andi, Karstn? Hier fängts grad an zu regnen!?



*Keks gegessen.....*


----------



## cubelix (2. Februar 2010)

Also wenns net mehr Regen wird würde ich schon fahren

Oder wir vertagen auf Do. soll angeblich trocken bleiben bloß wer hat Zeit.


----------



## votecoli (2. Februar 2010)

Donnerstag kann ich ab 18.30 Uhr!


----------



## cubelix (2. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Donnerstag kann ich ab 18.30 Uhr!



Währe kein Problem


----------



## votecoli (2. Februar 2010)

Dann lieber Donnerstag....?????


----------



## cubelix (2. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Dann lieber Donnerstag....?????



Machen wir Donnerstag fest bevor ma uns ein Schnupfen hohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. Februar 2010)

Ok, hab grad den Bil am Telefon, das paßt! Wie siehts morgen 18.00 Uhr zum saunieren aus?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Machen wir Donnerstag fest bevor ma uns ein Schnupfen hohlen


 

*Alla gud, bleima im Bett heit*
*Donnertag, ohne mich*
*Bei mir klappts erst wieder am WE*


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Machen wir Donnerstag fest bevor ma uns ein Schnupfen hohlen



*denke ist besser so....*


----------



## burn23 (2. Februar 2010)

Morgen 18.00 Uhr saunieren. Donnerstag ok


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2010)

Mal sehen obs bei mir heut Abend klappt! Frauchen hat sich über Nacht die Seuche eingefangen


----------



## burn23 (3. Februar 2010)

Juhu, mein Bike ist unterwegs


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mal sehen obs bei mir heut Abend klappt! Frauchen hat sich über Nacht die Seuche eingefangen


 
*Ich hab heut nen scheiß Tag*
*Sauna fällt bei mir aus*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Bike ist unterwegs


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Bike ist unterwegs



* Da Freut sich der Bube.....*


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2010)

Meiner war bis jetzt auch total dooooooffff!
Bin auch raus

@burn: SuperDa hoffe ma doch uff besser Wetter....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (3. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Bike ist unterwegs



GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Hab eben auch Rückruf von Votec gehabt. Meine Änderung auf HS und Modell 2010 ist durch, so wirds werden:





Wartezeit allerdings mindestens 6 Wochen da das V.SX wegen diversen späten Komponentenlieferungen erst ab Anfang März gebaut werden kann. 

Naja, bis es dann kommt ist wenigstens das Wetter besser.


----------



## cubelix (3. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> GLÜCKWUNSCH
> 
> Hab eben auch Rückruf von Votec gehabt. Meine Änderung auf HS und Modell 2010 ist durch, so wirds werden:
> 
> ...



Im Juni  davon ist auszugehen Duck und weg


----------



## cubelix (3. Februar 2010)

Ja dann cancel ma auch die Sauna 

Das Wetter ist aber auch sowas von be........
ich glaub ich schau mal das Fotoalbum von La Palma an und ein bischen.

Morgen um 18:30 Kaserne zur Schlammparty

@ burn

Neue Räder sind gerne willkommen


----------



## votecoli (3. Februar 2010)

@Reese: Freut mich das es mit dem ändern geklappt hatMal sehen wer seines zuerst kriegt, du oder ich

Morgen hört sich Wettertechnisch bisher echt gut an! Von unten wirds halt spritzen....
Samstag solls wieder regnen, dafür Sonntags schön


----------



## Kadauz (4. Februar 2010)

Ich werd heut erstmal den ganzen Schlamm vom Rad putzen, der schon seit Weihnachten drauf iss.
War letzter Zeit bissl stressig mit Arbeit, aber wenn alles glatt läuft, bin ich ab nächster Woche gerne wieder regelmäßiger dabei.


----------



## Reese23 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich dreh gleich ab hier... will raus und aufs Rad.


----------



## votecoli (4. Februar 2010)

Soooooo geiles Wetter...............................


----------



## burn23 (4. Februar 2010)

Echt endgeiles Wetter mal seit langem wieder 

Wenns morgen auch so wird, dann dreh ich ne Runde in der Palz mit dem Onkel 

Ach ja, leider war heut niemand daheim, sonst hätt ich ihn jetzt schon , morgen ists aber soweit


----------



## burn23 (5. Februar 2010)

Wegen Sonntag:

Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr an der Kaserne bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter!

Hab heut meine Stinger-KeFü und die MissionControl drangebastelt. Funzt alles ganz prima, mir fiel aber auf, dass in der Lyrik unten (fast) kein Öl zum schmieren drin war und die Fat Alberts falsch montiert waren. Rear war vorne und Front war hinten. Mir ist gestern schon aufgefallen das die Traktion hinten net so gut wie gewohnt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (5. Februar 2010)

Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## burn23 (5. Februar 2010)

@Don: Mach ich morgen wenn alles komplett zusammengebaut ist


----------



## cubelix (5. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag:
> 
> Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr an der Kaserne bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter!
> 
> Hab heut meine Stinger-KeFü und die MissionControl drangebastelt. Funzt alles ganz prima, mir fiel aber auf, dass in der Lyrik unten (fast) kein Öl zum schmieren drin war und die Fat Alberts falsch montiert waren. Rear war vorne und Front war hinten. Mir ist gestern schon aufgefallen das die Traktion hinten net so gut wie gewohnt war.



Na also immer die hodiche Zusammenbauerei bei den Herstellern wo bleibt den da die Qualität am besten noch mal alle Schräublein kontrollieren.
Was macht eigentlich die Lyrik hast das mit dem 160mm jetzt hinbekommen


----------



## Reese23 (5. Februar 2010)

Und Burn, zufrieden??? Wie war die erste Fahrt?


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2010)

*So da es Gestern nicht bei mir Zeitlich gepasst hat ,sind Ross und Reiter heute finster entschlossen vor die Tür getreten um den Trails das Fürchten zu lehren......und die Klassiker schlugen zu.......
Klassiker 1: Kaum das Rädsche unnerm Arm  und vor Die Tür getreten....es regnet. alla gut trotzdem ab auf den Eichelberg....
Klassiker 2: Trails unfahrbarinnerhalb weniger Sekunden im Bermuda Dreieck verwandeln sich die Reifen (Oh Wunder) in Slicks.Bremswirkung Hangabwärts gleich Null..nach fünfmaligen Niederwerfen vor Mama Natur die Erkenntnis des Tages.
Dann fahr halt Waldweg
Klassiker 3: Nordseite Eis mit Schnee (Leck mich am Buggel zum dunner Wetter) Südseite Schlamm oder rutschig.....oder beides zusammen.
Da bleibscht besser daheum .......*


----------



## Reese23 (5. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So da es Gestern nicht bei mir Zeitlich gepasst hat ,sind Ross und Reiter heute finster entschlossen vor die Tür getreten um den Trails das Fürchten zu lehren......und die Klassiker schlugen zu.......
> Klassiker 1: Kaum das Rädsche unnerm Arm  und vor Die Tür getreten....es regnet. alla gut trotzdem ab auf den Eichelberg....
> Klassiker 2: Trails unfahrbarinnerhalb weniger Sekunden im Bermuda Dreieck verwandeln sich die Reifen (Oh Wunder) in Slicks.Bremswirkung Hangabwärts gleich Null..nach fünfmaligen Niederwerfen vor Mama Natur die Erkenntnis des Tages.
> Dann fahr halt Waldweg
> ...




Du bist ab heute der Meister der Emoticons - der Emoticonman sozusagen. 

Wenns auch eigentlich ne traurige Geschichte ist hast mich doch sehr zum lachen gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2010)

*Naja ohne die Bobbelen wärs bestimmt halb so lustig.....Traurig wars nicht aber angenerft war ich......*


----------



## burn23 (5. Februar 2010)

@Cubelix: Ja die 160 (165)mm sind jetzt da, war anscheinend ein Vakuum im System 

@Reese: Jo geiles Bike, wills nimmer hergeben, nur die Waage zeigt 15,8kg an , muss aber sagen dass man es im Fahrbetrieb net so merkt.

@Trailscout:


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Reese: Jo geiles Bike, wills nimmer hergeben, nur die Waage zeigt 15,8kg an , muss aber sagen dass man es im Fahrbetrieb net so merkt.
> 
> @Trailscout:



*Holla 15,8 Kilo hüftig Bürn dann bist endlich so schnell wie ich....*


----------



## Reese23 (6. Februar 2010)

Wer fährt den morgen alles???


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2010)

Ich, von Baden-Baden aus falls ihr mal was anderes sehen wollt


----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2010)

Sodele, hier mein Onkel


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Sodele, hier mein Onkel



*Nettes Fahrrad burn......*


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wer fährt den morgen alles???



*...und wo hier ist alles siffig.*


----------



## votecoli (6. Februar 2010)

Isch däd fahre........!


----------



## Reese23 (6. Februar 2010)

...bin für alles offen aber den Siff hab ich echt satt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2010)

Hmmm, was wäre den ne Alternative zum Siff?? Der drückt sich zur Zeit ja überall rum...


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmmm, was wäre den ne Alternative zum Siff?? Der drückt sich zur Zeit ja überall rum...



*Pfalz - nicht Schneefrei ....Heidelberg - nicht Schneefrei...Kraichgau - Eis mit Schneeresten und Matschig..Wattkopf -?????*


----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2010)

Bin für alles offen, Wattkopf klingt natürlich gut


----------



## cubelix (6. Februar 2010)

Habe mal Quergelesen und es wird euch nicht gefallen 

Egal ob Wattkopf oder Pfalz gibt eigentlich nur Bad News entweder totaler Sulz Schlamm Modder oder Ice Ice Baby .

Drum sagt meiner innere Stimme Waldautobahn mit einem Schuß Sallenbusch .


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Habe mal Quergelesen und es wird euch nicht gefallen
> 
> Egal ob Wattkopf oder Pfalz gibt eigentlich nur Bad News entweder totaler Sulz Schlamm Modder oder Ice Ice Baby .
> 
> Drum sagt meiner innere Stimme Waldautobahn mit einem Schuß Sallenbusch .



Gibts am Sallenbusch ordentliche Trails?


----------



## Reese23 (6. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Habe mal Quergelesen und es wird euch nicht gefallen
> 
> Egal ob Wattkopf oder Pfalz gibt eigentlich nur Bad News entweder totaler Sulz Schlamm Modder oder Ice Ice Baby .
> 
> Drum sagt meiner innere Stimme Waldautobahn mit einem Schuß Sallenbusch .



Mir auch egal, 3 Stunden GA1/2 ist auch ok...


----------



## cubelix (6. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gibts am Sallenbusch ordentliche Trails?



Ne keine ordentlichen Trails aber eine ordentliche Küche + gemütliche Atmosphäre.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ne keine ordentlichen Trails aber eine ordentliche Küche + gemütliche Atmosphäre.



Das hat auch was für sich


----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2010)

Wasn nu? Wird halt siffig egal, ich hab meine Klamotten extra net in dir Wäsche  


Entscheid du Karsten, hast ja bald Wiegenfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (6. Februar 2010)

Also Sallenbusch mit Buschsalat........hmmmm.....bin überzeugt


Das mit Grundlagenausdauer hört sich vernünftig an, matschig wird die nächsten Wochen eh mehr oder weniger sein! Aber besser als ned geradelt!


10.00 Uhr Kaserne???


----------



## cubelix (6. Februar 2010)

Okey mache ma 10:00

Kaserne.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Okey mache ma 10:00
> 
> Kaserne.



*Mist und ich hab auf Mary umgerüstet bin da um 10....*


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gibts am Sallenbusch ordentliche Trails?



*Die kannst Dir durch die sehr guten Kuchen graben....*


----------



## Reese23 (7. Februar 2010)

Ahoi Matrosen, alle gut Heim gekommen oder stickt noch einer im Schlamm irgendwo? War schön mal wieder - trotz Siff. 

@Karsten, hier das Foto was ich vorhin meinte...


----------



## cubelix (7. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ahoi Matrosen, alle gut Heim gekommen oder stickt noch einer im Schlamm irgendwo? War schön mal wieder - trotz Siff.
> 
> @Karsten, hier das Foto was ich vorhin meinte...



Uhh ahhh 

Ned schlecht mit drei Räder durch die Kurve 

Ach ja Motorsport hat auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Februar 2010)

So, ich hab mein Stützenphänomen mal unter die Lupe genommen. Also die Luft die dafür sorgt das das Vakuum verschwindet kommt von oben durch die Dichtung an dem roten Ring. Wenn der nicht 1000% zu ist und die Dichtung nicht 3000% sauber is dat Vakuum wech... 

Also, Dichtung sauber gelutscht und den (Kock-)Ring ordentlich zu gedreht schon ist gut.


----------



## cubelix (7. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mein Stützenphänomen mal unter die Lupe genommen. Also die Luft die dafür sorgt das das Vakuum verschwindet kommt von oben durch die Dichtung an dem roten Ring. Wenn der nicht 1000% zu ist und die Dichtung nicht 3000% sauber is dat Vakuum wech...
> 
> Also, Dichtung sauber gelutscht und den (Kock-)Ring ordentlich zu gedreht schon ist gut.



Ahha!.

Aber das positive ist ja das die Stütze trotzdem funzt selbst wenn die Luft drausen ist.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mein Stützenphänomen mal unter die Lupe genommen. Also die Luft die dafür sorgt das das Vakuum verschwindet kommt von oben durch die Dichtung an dem roten Ring. Wenn der nicht 1000% zu ist und die Dichtung nicht 3000% sauber is dat Vakuum wech...
> 
> Also, Dichtung sauber gelutscht und den (Kock-)Ring ordentlich zu gedreht schon ist gut.



kleine Ursache riesen Wirkung gut das nichts sonst dran kaputt ist....


----------



## Reese23 (8. Februar 2010)

Ja das stimmt... werd jetzt wohl auch dazu übergehen einen Überzieher über die KS zu ziehen, weil - Safety-First.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2010)

*So und unserem Karsten alles gute zum Geburzeltag und das alles so wird wie er es sich wünscht......*


----------



## burn23 (8. Februar 2010)

Jöööppp, wünsch dem Karsten natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2010)

*Wegen dem Trail in der Pfalz*.....www.randzonenbiker.de(ist kein Link)..... *da ist auch das Video drauf, müsst nur unter ältrere Artikel suchen.*


----------



## Reese23 (8. Februar 2010)

äääh Andi, welches Video ist es den? Der Gute hat da 20 Stück oder so drauf...


----------



## cubelix (8. Februar 2010)

Mutchas Gracias 

für die Geburtstagsgrüße


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> äääh Andi, welches Video ist es den? Der Gute hat da 20 Stück oder so drauf...



Trailwonderland.....aber der Rest ist auch gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Februar 2010)

Boa...da müssen ma unbedingt hin...aber den burn kömma da ned mitnehmen...der kommt mit seinem breiten Lenker ned zwischen den Felsen durch.....(duck und weg!)


----------



## votecoli (8. Februar 2010)

Ach, bevors untergeht:

Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr zum Schlammcatchen (oder is es gefroren?)

Bitte um Handzeichen.....


----------



## cubelix (8. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach, bevors untergeht:
> 
> Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr zum Schlammcatchen (oder is es gefroren?)
> 
> Bitte um Handzeichen.....


----------



## burn23 (8. Februar 2010)

Bist ja nur neidisch weil mein Onkel so einen Großen hat


----------



## votecoli (9. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Bist ja nur neidisch weil mein Onkel so einen Großen hat


 
Schämerwischt


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach, bevors untergeht:
> 
> Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr zum Schlammcatchen (oder is es gefroren?)
> 
> Bitte um Handzeichen.....


 


@Oli: 17:50 Feldscheune

@Burn: Ist die Größe entscheidend??? Man muß auch damit umgehn können, oder ......


----------



## votecoli (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## Reese23 (9. Februar 2010)

_"Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer - 
ein Sommer wie er früher einmal war?

Ja mit Sonnenschein von Januar bis September
und nicht so naß und so sibirisch wie in diesem Jahr."_ ​


----------



## burn23 (9. Februar 2010)

Na toll! War eben Blut spenden und was ist, jetzt hab ich voll das Ei am Arm hängen weil es zu Komplikationen kam. Die Ärztin meinte es wird jetzt schön grün und blau 

Mal gespannt obs gut verheilt...

Schein wohl nix bei mir mit morgen zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (9. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Na toll! War eben Blut spenden und was ist, jetzt hab ich voll das Ei am Arm hängen weil es zu Komplikationen kam. Die Ärztin meinte es wird jetzt schön grün und blau
> 
> Mal gespannt obs gut verheilt...
> 
> Schein wohl nix bei mir mit morgen zu werden.



Ohhh je 3 Eier garnicht gut 

Tu das Ei mal Regelmässig kühlen aber nicht zu lang dann müsste es besser Abschwellen.

Gudde Besserung


----------



## cubelix (9. Februar 2010)

Was es zum Purzeltag gegeben hatt seht ihr hier .









Dann nehmt mal Haltung an und zupft die Klamotten zu recht und immer schön  bitte.


----------



## Reese23 (9. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Was es zum Purzeltag gegeben hatt seht ihr hier .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEID pur, hab sie mir gestern mal wieder angeschaut und aber wegen Radkauf wieder verworfen...  Ist das die FullHD?

Wenn jemand zum schneiden brauchst grad mal laut rufen... würd mich über bisschen Übungsmaterial freuen.


----------



## cubelix (9. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> NEID pur, hab sie mir gestern mal wieder angeschaut und aber wegen Radkauf wieder verworfen...  Ist das die FullHD?
> 
> Wenn jemand zum schneiden brauchst grad mal laut rufen... würd mich über bisschen Übungsmaterial freuen.



Nö ist nicht die Full HD aber ich denke die langt Dicke

Da nehme ich dich mal beim Wort zwecks der Videobearbeitung


----------



## andi1969 (9. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Boa...da müssen ma unbedingt hin...aber den burn kömma da ned mitnehmen...der kommt mit seinem breiten Lenker ned zwischen den Felsen durch.....(duck und weg!)



*....und das waren nur 10 Minuten Lolli.....mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen.*


----------



## Kadauz (9. Februar 2010)

He Reese, was nimmsten als Schnittprogramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (10. Februar 2010)

Kommt auf Art und Umfang an. Wenns schnell gehen soll und nur was kleines ist iMovie und sonst aber Adobe Premier Pro mit After Effects. 

Hast dich mit dem Thema auch schon beschäftigt?


----------



## Kadauz (10. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich hab ne Kamera die Full HD aufnimmt, mit dem H.264 Codec im .mov Container.
Ich habe bis jetzt aber keine gute Software gefunden (Win und Linux) die mir zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse liefert. Entweder iss die Quali nach der Bearbeitung bzw. Konvertierung zu schlecht, oder die Programme haben Probleme mit dem .mov Container.


----------



## Reese23 (10. Februar 2010)

Du hast ne PN. 

Also das Adobe Premier Pro ist eine Tool wo auch professioneller Schnitt gemacht wird. Wenn schon mal mit Photoshop und Co. zu tun hattest kommt man damit auch echt gut klar weil ja alles aus einer Feder stammt.

Kannst hier mal rein schauen:

Premier Pro

After Effects

Ich hoffe nur deine Freundin hat Verständnis dafür wenn total versackst in den Programmen... hab da schon viele viele Stunden zugebracht bis alles genau so lief wie es soll, vor allem in After Effects!


----------



## burn23 (10. Februar 2010)

Heute ohne mich rechnen, muss meinen Arm noch auskurieren.

Viel Spaß am Berg, 

Gruß Burn


----------



## Reese23 (10. Februar 2010)

Auf mich auch nicht warten, ich sitz an einer Präsentation die morgen fertig sein muss...


----------



## burn23 (10. Februar 2010)

Der Typ auf dem Foto erinnert mich irgendwie immer an den Olli


----------



## votecoli (10. Februar 2010)

Shit....dabei war ich noch nie auf Palma!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....und das waren nur 10 Minuten Lolli.....mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen.*



Wenn der Termin nicht kurzfristig geplant wird, versuche ich auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

Hab mal bisschen gebastelt heute Abend... und ich musste feststellen das sich ein iMac nur bedingt zum rendern von HD-Clips eignet. 1 Stunde arbeit - 2 Stunden rendern  (könnte aber auch an den Einstellungen gelegen haben)


So, gute Nacht...


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

Sieht ganz schick aus. Wenn ihr die Videos im Internet veröffentlichen wollt solltest du aber keine rechtegeschützte Musik verwenden. Die Plattenfirmen drehen immer mehr ab und verfolgen auch schon solche Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

Das Intro zu Jamiroquais - Deeper Underground gibts als lizensfreien Download...


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

Ah coole Sache. Die Länge passt auch, es nervt ja tierisch wenn bei einem 2min Clip ein 1min Vorspann vorneher kommt. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was da so kommt. Wenn der Schnee weg ist seit ihr als Kameraleute auf den Besame Mucho eingeladen


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

Im Grunde wars nur erst mal ne Spielerei wieder von mir, hab schon ewig nix mehr gemacht in After Effects... ich bin ja eher ein Freund von Fotos aber wenn Cubelix jetzt bald bewegte Bilder im Angebot hat muss man ja was tun...


----------



## burn23 (11. Februar 2010)

Soso, schick schick. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar gescheite Aufnahmen und ein Outro.


----------



## votecoli (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle so viel Zeit zum "abmischen" eines Filmches aufbringen zu müssen würd ich durchdrehen....
Ich find das haste super gemacht Swen
Respekt!

Achja hoffentlich kann Karsten noch selbst entscheiden wann er wo mit wem biked und filmed


Am Wochenende ist übrigens Andifrei, der Sack fliegt lieber ins Warme als mit uns zu biken......Skandalös.....

Wär also Lust auf eine entspannte, völlig hm unspektakuläre, superduppergeile VARIOPUSSI Tour hat, darf Vorschläge machen....

So, un jetzt mach ich Kennzeichen an meinen Oldie.....


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

Das Schneiden geht ja fix nur der FX Kram ist zeitraubend aber macht mir ja eh Spaß sowas. 

Hab dem Karsten ja nur meine Dienste angeboten, auf kurz oder lang werd ich mir eh so ein Teil zulegen müssen... 

Eigentlich wollte ich mal den Vorschlag machen am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Anti-Faschings-Tour in Heidelberg oder in der Pfalz zu drehen... schön 4 - 5 Stunden ganz ohne Stress allerdings hab ich das abgehackt als ich das Wetter heute morgen gesehen hab.


----------



## votecoli (11. Februar 2010)

Die Idee war auf jedenfall supergut.....scheei& Fasching!!!!

Keine Ahnung wo man streßfrei am Wochenende unterwegs sein kann


----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2010)

*Skifarn......*


----------



## cubelix (11. Februar 2010)

@ Sven

Ich glaub ich muß bei Dir etwas Nachsitzen wenn ich das kurze 
Video sehe und zwar dringend.


@ Olli

Sag mal!. Mann hat doch kein Stress beim Biken  oder ist dein Umwerfer immer noch Zementiert 

Im Moment liegen hier 6-8 cm feinster Pulverschnee tendens steigend 
Sieht irgendwie wieder nach einem Homerun aus  am Wochenende leider.

Langsam könnt ich den Winter echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt eben mal wieder ein paar Touren am Weinbiet und in HD wieder gefunden. Wenn jetzt net bald der Winter rum geht dann dreh ich noch durch 

Am Sonntag MUSS ich hier aus dem Dorf, der Umzug führt direkt vor meinem Haus vorbei!!! Das kann ich dieses Jahr echt net gebrauchen  

Können ja mal am Sonntag ne gemütliche Tour ins Kraichgau raus machen, was meint ihr? Von mir aus schön lange, ich kann/will nämlich net so schnell heim...


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eben mal wieder ein paar Touren am Weinbiet und in HD wieder gefunden. Wenn jetzt net bald der Winter rum geht dann dreh ich noch durch
> 
> Am Sonntag MUSS ich hier aus dem Dorf, der Umzug führt direkt vor meinem Haus vorbei!!! Das kann ich dieses Jahr echt net gebrauchen
> 
> Können ja mal am Sonntag ne gemütliche Tour ins Kraichgau raus machen, was meint ihr? Von mir aus schön lange, ich kann/will nämlich net so schnell heim...



Ich bin kit am Start wenn man nicht grad bis zum Knie im Schnee steht...


----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mal den Vorschlag machen am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Anti-Faschings-Tour in Heidelberg oder in der Pfalz zu drehen... schön 4 - 5 Stunden ganz ohne Stress allerdings hab ich das abgehackt als ich das Wetter heute morgen gesehen hab.



*Was glaubs Du wie ich heute um3.30 aus der Wäsche geschaut hatte nene Du.....und haben die Berliner gemundet *


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

jo, sehr gut... sag mal bitte noch *DANKE* von mir! War ja grad unterwegs.


----------



## burn23 (11. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich bin kit am Start...


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

...du bist aber auch kleinlich... 

*mit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. Februar 2010)

Könnte ja sein das dein K.I.T.T. auch am Start ist


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Februar 2010)

[


Am Wochenende ist übrigens Andifrei, der Sack fliegt lieber ins Warme als mit uns zu biken......Skandalös.....

Wär also Lust auf eine entspannte, völlig hm unspektakuläre, superduppergeile VARIOPUSSI Tour hat, darf Vorschläge machen....



_Wenn ihr ohne mich ne entspannte Tour macht, dann heist das mit der Bergbahn nach oben und variomäßig runter _
_Warmduscher_

_Also machts gut, bis bald_
_Ich bring dann auch ein bischen Sonne und +Temperaturen mit_


----------



## Reese23 (11. Februar 2010)

*viel spass*


----------



## burn23 (11. Februar 2010)

Ja Andi, nimm mal Sonne mit heim, wir brauchen Sonne!!!!!! 

Wünsch dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *viel spass*


 

Danke, Euch auch bei der Faschingsbiketour
Und ich tauch ab, ist das beste bei dem Deutschlandwetter

@Burn: Alles klar, Du bekommst ne EXTRA Portion


----------



## cubelix (12. Februar 2010)

@ Andi 

Schönen Urlaub noch und ohne warmes Wetter im Gepäck brachust gar net mehr zu kommen.

Und immer schön obacht geben


----------



## Reese23 (12. Februar 2010)

Man man man, das ist doch nicht mehr normal... ich dachte es gäbe ne Klimaerwärmung und keine Abkühlung. 



@burn: Glaube das einzige was wir heute zustande bringen würden wäre das hier ---> 



______________
EDIT

Hab übrigens gestern Abend ein neues Intro gebastelt, vertont wird es heute, Ihr dürft gespannt sein.


----------



## votecoli (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habs gewagt und mich heut morgen mal zur Schule durchgeschlagen!(Fahrrad im warmen putzen, schäm!) Der Schnee ist von der Griffigkeit okallerdings mancher Orts recht hoch
Das Weiß macht einem so langsam agressiv!!!!!!


----------



## powderliner (12. Februar 2010)

hi Swen falls ihr Fasching entgehen wollt könnt ma sich morgen in Bolsterlang zum Boarden treffen... ;-) Sind auf jedenfall dort aber wir haben halt auch nen recht kurzen weg in die berge...

Aber Achtung da hats noch viel mehr von dem weißen zeug... ;-)

grüßle an die Brusler...



Reese23 schrieb:


> Man man man, das ist doch nicht mehr normal... ich dachte es gäbe ne Klimaerwärmung und keine Abkühlung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reese23 (12. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das Weiß macht einem so langsam agressiv!!!!!!



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... 



powderliner schrieb:


> hi Swen falls ihr Fasching entgehen wollt könnt ma sich morgen in Bolsterlang zum Boarden treffen... ;-) Sind auf jedenfall dort aber wir haben halt auch nen recht kurzen weg in die berge...
> 
> Aber Achtung da hats noch viel mehr von dem weißen zeug... ;-)
> 
> grüßle an die Brusler...



Boarden hört sich im Grunde gut an aber ich hab die Skisaison rein Psychisch schon abgehackt und den ganzen Kram im Keller verstaut!  Will jetzt endlich mal wieder richtig biken gehen... aber so wird das ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (12. Februar 2010)

Ich mach sozusagen das beste aus dem schnee und geh boarden... ;-) Dienstag war ich in Warth Schröcken, bei Sonnenschein und Hammerschnee und morgen in Bolsterlang soll die Sonne wohl zumindest ein wenig scheinen. Mal schauen im März fahr ich dann evtl. noch mit der Fa. nach Davos wenns passt.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Februar 2010)

So, hier Intro Nr. 2. Diesmal auch ordentlich vertont.


----------



## votecoli (12. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, hier Intro Nr. 2. Diesmal auch ordentlich vertont.


 

Soooooo geiillll.........................


----------



## cubelix (12. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, hier Intro Nr. 2. Diesmal auch ordentlich vertont.



Also Reese ich finde das nicht gut  wenn Du schon so ein
Superdubbermegaerwartungsintro machst.

Sind wir ja ganz schön unter Druck mit dem Video und müssen uns schon anstregen das es auch dem Into gerecht wird


----------



## Reese23 (12. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen. 

OK Karsten, ich werds bisschen abspecken aber geschnitten wird das schon was um dem Intro gerecht zu werden.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, hier Intro Nr. 2. Diesmal auch ordentlich vertont.


 

Suuuper gemacht!


----------



## cubelix (12. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht den jetzt der Fahrplan aus. Sa.-So ?

Und bitte an den Valentinstag denken 





Sonst ist die Regierung nicht milde gestimmt.


----------



## burn23 (12. Februar 2010)

Meine Regierung macht am Umzug mit und trinkt Sekt-Orange 

Nee stimmt, muss noch Blumen oder sowas besorgen, sonst sitzt der Haussegen schief


----------



## Reese23 (13. Februar 2010)

So, neuer Tag neues Intro... viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (13. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, neuer Tag neues Intro... viel Spaß.




Sehr Lecker!.


----------



## cubelix (13. Februar 2010)

Also am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr an der Kaserne oder andere Vorschläge 
(Lieber währ mir 10:00 Klausentalhütte  aber da sieht es ja so aus.)





ist aus dem Pfalzforum gestern.


----------



## votecoli (13. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr an der Kaserne oder andere Vorschläge
> (Lieber währ mir 10:00 Klausentalhütte  aber da sieht es ja so aus.)
> 
> 
> ...


 


Boa, lecker Rad....
Ähem, muß mal schauen obs klappt


----------



## Reese23 (13. Februar 2010)

Burn und ich wären um 10:30 Uhr an der Kaserne morgen, würd euch das auch passen?

Wir waren grade knapp 3 Stunden und 50 km hier unterwegs mit sage und schreibe *280 HM*  und eins ist sicher... es wird saukalt so nach 2 Stunden, wir streben morgen also einen Ausflug zum Sallenbusch an.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Burn und ich wären um 10:30 Uhr an der Kaserne morgen, würd euch das auch passen?
> 
> Wir waren grade knapp 3 Stunden und 50 km hier unterwegs mit sage und schreibe *280 HM*  und eins ist sicher... es wird saukalt so nach 2 Stunden, wir streben morgen also einen Ausflug zum Sallenbusch an.



*Gott seih Dank nicht um 10 Uhr.....*


----------



## votecoli (13. Februar 2010)

Hört sich gut an.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (13. Februar 2010)

Komme gerade vom Berg die aktuelle
Schneehöhe so 15-20 cm  und scheeee Rutschig ist der 

Sallenbusch und Abfahrt um 10:30 isch bin dabei.


----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2010)

Mal ein paar Bilder von der Rutschpartie heute 











Schönen So. noch


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2010)

*Meine sin auch im Foddoalbum.....*


----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Meine sin auch im Foddoalbum.....*



Hab ich ewe grad ah guckt scheee


----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2010)

Hier ist nochmal das Treppenvid vom Prof. ich denke mal das es im Original steiler ist wie im Video


----------



## Reese23 (15. Februar 2010)

Joa, da gehts schon schwer abwärts... wird denke ich so sein wie die Treppe vom Michaelsberg runter.

Ist halt wieder der schei$ Selbsterhaltungstrieb... die Treppe würd jeder fahren wenn sie nur 20 Stufen hätte und unten flach wäre. Wenn hier im Video aber den Abflug machst endets blutig...


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2010)

Wer mal üben will, ich kenn eine ähnliche aber nicht ganz so extreme Stelle ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wer mal üben will, ich kenn eine ähnliche aber nicht ganz so extreme Stelle ganz in der Nähe.



Die da wäre ?  

Ohh ist schon mal jemand die Hexenstäffele vom Turmberg runter ? Ich habe die als Kind mal gezählt und meine mich zu erinnern dass es 571 wären. Sind allerdings nicht ganz so steil und haben einige wenige Aussetzer.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Februar 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Die da wäre ?



Ettlingen : Wenn du am Vogelsang hochfärhst und Richtung weiße Kalksteinhütte färhst.
 Ist auf der linekn Seite so ne ähneliche Treppe. Nur nicht so extrem.

MfG


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

Hab die freie Zeit mal genutzt und war am Berg unterwegs. Teilweise ist im Schnee echt kein gescheites Durchkommen mehr..... Bin die Woche etwas flexibel, hat jemand Lust auf mehr wie einen Nightride bzw. mal tagsüber fahrn....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (15. Februar 2010)

Fahrt jemand heute eine Runde?


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ettlingen : Wenn du am Vogelsang hochfärhst und Richtung weiße Kalksteinhütte färhst.
> Ist auf der linekn Seite so ne ähneliche Treppe. Nur nicht so extrem.
> 
> MfG



weiße Kalksteinhütte und lange Treppe mit Kurven am Wattkopf???


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

oh Gott oh Gott, mir wirds heiß und kalt, kanns kaum erwarten.....

http://www.liteville.de/s/22_39/page/news/index.php?type=news&text_detail=full&id_news=69


----------



## Reese23 (15. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil Oli. 

Ich könnt evtl. morgen so 13:30 Uhr rum ne Runde drehen. Wir haben den Laden dicht morgen Mittag wegen Umzug in Wiesental, dafür fällt dann schon mal sicher Mittwoch Abend flach bei mir.

Hat morgen Mittag jemand zufällig Zeit?


----------



## cubelix (15. Februar 2010)

@ Olli

So wie es aussieht hast dein Rad doch früher wie gedacht  

Könnte mich Morgen auch evtl. Freimachen macht mal eine Uhrzeitfix
und Treffpunkt.

Wenn es bei mir doch net klappt Absage per SMS.


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

13.30 Uhr morgen hört sich doch mal super an
An der Kaserne?


----------



## Reese23 (15. Februar 2010)

Jo, 13:30 Uhr an der Kaserne. Allerdings unter Vorbehalt, sollte es nicht klappen meld ich mich bei Oli per SMS.


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

Alles klar! Karsten?


----------



## burn23 (15. Februar 2010)

So ein Zufall, hab morgen auch frei, nur geh ich nach Baden-Baden baden (mit Massage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

Da war jetzt zuviel "bad" und zuwenig "bike" dabei....


----------



## Reese23 (15. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So ein Zufall, hab morgen auch frei, nur geh ich nach Baden-Baden baden (mit Massage)



Auch net schlecht... wo gehst da hin? Werd morgen Abend auch noch einen gemütlichen Abstecher in die Sauna machen...


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

Nehm mal an hier hin:

http://www.carasana.de/

Is saugeil da!


----------



## burn23 (15. Februar 2010)

Hab meinem Fräulein zu Weihnachten 2008 mal einen Gutschein fürs Friedrichsbad geschenkt, den müssten wir jetzt endlich mal einlösen 

Summasumarum geht die ganze Geschichte 3,5h mit Bürstenmassage 

Hoff ich bin danach net zu ausgenudelt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Joa, da gehts schon schwer abwärts... wird denke ich so sein wie die Treppe vom Michaelsberg runter.
> 
> Ist halt wieder der schei$ Selbsterhaltungstrieb... die Treppe würd jeder fahren wenn sie nur 20 Stufen hätte und unten flach wäre. Wenn hier im Video aber den Abflug machst endets blutig...



Naja, die Stufen von dem Video sind im Vergleich zur M-Bergtreppe wenigstens aus Beton. Zur M-Bergtreppe kannst Du Ytom befragen. Der ist da schon runter, meine ich mich zu erinnern. Mit dem HT.


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2010)

Runter gehts ja bekanntlich immer...hähä...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (15. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Alles klar! Karsten?




Bis jetzt KLAR 

Wenn es Unklar wird SMS

Olli nehm mal die Protektoren mit


----------



## cubelix (15. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hab meinem Fräulein zu Weihnachten 2008 mal einen Gutschein fürs Friedrichsbad geschenkt, den müssten wir jetzt endlich mal einlösen
> 
> Summasumarum geht die ganze Geschichte 3,5h mit Bürstenmassage
> 
> Hoff ich bin danach net zu ausgenudelt



Na eins biste ganz Sicher  Saubär


----------



## burn23 (15. Februar 2010)

Hier der Link zu den Cams , die sie letzt in ARD getestet haben


----------



## Reese23 (15. Februar 2010)

Burn = Bester Mann


----------



## Reese23 (15. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Olli nehm mal die Protektoren mit



Was hast den vor???


----------



## votecoli (16. Februar 2010)

Gähn, guten morgen....Ja is recht ich rüst mich!


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Moinsen... 

bei mir klappt das heute sicher, bei dem Wetter muss ich aufs Rad. 

Bis später


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hier ist nochmal das Treppenvid vom Prof. ich denke mal das es im Original steiler ist wie im Video



Hier ist mal noch ein Foto von der Ecke wo die da unterwegs sind... das hat glaube mit der Michaelsbergtreppe weniger zu tun als vermutet.









Das ist schon krass...


----------



## matou (16. Februar 2010)

Ach DIE Treppe ist das!  Die kann man glaube ich mit keiner Treppe hier vergleichen... 
Links und rechts vom Gemmipass gibts auch noch mehr lohnenswerte Trails.


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Ne nicht wirklich... sah auf dem Video aber nicht so heftig aus, scheint aber das selbe Stück zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (16. Februar 2010)

Mhh, wobei die Treppe auf dem Video eigentlich anders als der Gemmipass-Freefall aussieht...

...eher wie diese Passage, dass sieht irgendwie mediterran aus


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, hast eigentlich recht... Bäume hat es auf dem Gemmipass oben nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm heute Mittag mal wahrscheinlich die Spiegelreflexkamera mit wenn schon mal so schönes Wetter ist und noch bisschen Schnee liegt... also macht euch hübsch...


----------



## votecoli (16. Februar 2010)

Geht klar! Ich mach bunte Rüschchen an die Protektoren....Pusssimäßig halt....


----------



## iTom (16. Februar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Naja, die Stufen von dem Video sind im Vergleich zur M-Bergtreppe wenigstens aus Beton. Zur M-Bergtreppe kannst Du Ytom befragen. Der ist da schon runter, meine ich mich zu erinnern. Mit dem HT.



Bin isch in der Tat mal mim HT runter. Die Bedingungen waren allerdings etwas anders, als es die letzte Zeit war. Es gab nicht so viel Schotter auf den Stufen und der Boden hatte wirklich guten Grip.

Keine Ahnung wie es mom aussieht. Bin schon ne Weile nicht mehr gefahren. Irgendwann demnächst werde ich mich mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen, wenn ich wieder alles aus den Umzugskartons ausgepackt habe und die Infrastruktur im Haus hergestellt habe; die man fürs Radwaschen/-Klamottenwaschen benötigt

PS: Du hast mein Alias verunstaltet, das nehme ich Dir übel. Ich werde Dich demnächst in konditionsfreiem Zustand den Berg hoch versägen und Bergab dermaßen ausbremsen, dass Du in den winterweichen Boden einsinkst.


----------



## iTom (16. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nehm mal an hier hin:
> 
> http://www.carasana.de/
> 
> Is saugeil da!



Die Elsässer erkennt man auf den ersten Blick im Saunabereich. Die rennen alle mit Badebekleidung in dem textilfreien Bereich umher...

In der Therme ist dermaßen viel Chlor enthalten, dass Du ne Woche danach noch auf der Suche nach deiner Nasenschleimhaut bist


----------



## MatschMeister (16. Februar 2010)

des video ist nicht vom gemi.   der rockt schon gut,  die treppen sind nicht das problem sondern der kopf,  der macht gern zu, (sprech aus erfahrung)  ist aber über die saison gesichert, sprich die pfosten uns seile sind an der absturzseite montiert,

Offiziell auch mit bikeverbot belegt,   aber wie matou schon sagte in der ekce gibts noch mehr sau geiler Trails

MatschMeister


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Kleine Impression vom todesmutigen Karsten   Den Rest gibts im Album...


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Hab vorhin auch neue schlechte Nachrichten von Votec erhalten, hier die Mail:

_*Hallo Herr xxxxxx,

so leid es mir tut - die SX können voraussichtlich nicht vor Mitte März in Produktion gehen, daher ist eine Fertigstellung vor Monatsende März unwahrscheinlich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. Februar 2010)

Geile Bilder SwenJa, der Karsten: der Iwil-Kniwell des MtbenHut ab!
Achja Swen, tröste dich, der Schnee is bis dahin hoffentlich weg

Ach noch was! Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen Morgen Nightride um 18.30 Uhr!


----------



## cubelix (16. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin auch neue schlechte Nachrichten von Votec erhalten, hier die Mail:
> 
> _*Hallo Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> ...



Das ist halt Spiegelreflex 

Nicht zu viel lob hier  da wahr doch ein Geländer  also alles Save 

Ohhh 
Das kommt mir bekannt vor mit den Lieferverzögerungen nah hoffentlich haltet Votec den Termin ein ist doch zum :kotz:sowas.


----------



## burn23 (16. Februar 2010)

Ja Spiegelreflex könnt öfters dabei sein gell Swen 

Echt shice das mit deinem Votec, hoffentlich zieht sichs net zu lange raus, musst es ja schließlich mit zum Gardasee mitnehmen. 

Welche Treppe wart ihr denn Fahren? Und das ohne mich


----------



## Reese23 (17. Februar 2010)

So, eben den 1. Warmduscher-Clip fertig geschnitten... morgen bzw. später gibts den Link... die 45 min Upload will ich nicht warten!

EDIT:
Hier nun der Link zum Video: [ame="http://vimeo.com/9507700"]*1. Warmduscher-Clip*[/ame]

Die Beteiligten bekommen das PW von mir per PN, alle die sonst noch Interesse haben - bitte PN an mich.


----------



## burn23 (17. Februar 2010)

@Reese: Coole Sache, vielleicht kommen wir mal im Fernsehen. Gut gemacht 

@Oli: Ich kann heut net, mein Arm hat sich in letzter Zeit schön blau und grün gefärbt, will alles noch abklingen lassen. Bin mal aufs WE gespannt, ob der Schnee bis dorthin noch liegt.


----------



## votecoli (17. Februar 2010)

@Reese:Gut gemachtUnd natürlich Danke an den Kameraman
@burn: Na dann mal gute Besserung!

Wer will den heute Abend dann überhaupt.......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab heute Morgen mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte diskutiert wie es über Sommer noch aussieht mit "frauenfreien" Wochenenden wo man evtl. nochmal einen Biketrip machen könnte. Raus gekommen ist zunächst mal das erste (03.09. - 05.09.10) oder dritte Septemberwochenende (17.09. - 19.09.10). 
Björn und ich haben ja schon öfters drüber gesprochen und ich plane an einem dieser WE mal nach Livigno zu fahren.
*
Freitags Nachmittags Anreise (sind rund 500 km)
Samstags komplett Bikepark Livigno
Sonntags bis späten Nachmittag biken und direkt zurück*

Ist zwar noch nichts festes aber wer Lust hätte soll mal drüber nachdenken und das Datum checken.

Hier auch mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus Livigno: 

http://vimeo.com/groups/34587/videos/6416640


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2010)

Als Alternative könnt Ihr auch Lenzerheide ins Auge fassen - sind auch ~400km und Trails & Bikepark bis zum abwinken. Wenn man will kann man das ganze Areal Lenzerheide, Chur und tw. Arosa mit Bergbahnunterstützung befahren. 

Kleines Schmankerl:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKOoUeJWa24"]YouTube- Wasserfall Trail[/ame]


----------



## Grosser1609 (17. Februar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Mhh, wobei die Treppe auf dem Video eigentlich anders als der Gemmipass-Freefall aussieht...



Die Treppe in dem Video ist nicht am Gemmipass, sondern auf der Lötschberg-Südrampe, dem s.g. BLS-Trail zwischen Hohtenn und Ausserberg.


----------



## Reese23 (17. Februar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Kleines Schmankerl:
> YouTube- Wasserfall Trail



Lecker Video...


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2010)

Jaaaa, und das schöne daran ist, die Beiden fahren erst ab der Mittelstation los, das Ganze kann man auch auf über 3000m beginnen.


----------



## votecoli (17. Februar 2010)

Für heut Abend bin ich raus....schlimmer wie das Wetter gehts nimmer....


----------



## cubelix (17. Februar 2010)

Kann mich auch nicht motivieren 

Mal sehen was Wochende bringt

@ Sven

Danke fürs Vid und die Infos


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2010)

@Lenzerheide
Dieses Jahr muss man den Trail allerdings selber erfahren weil die untere Sektion der Bergbahn renoviert wird und deswegen die komplette Ostseite geschlossen ist.


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht den der Fahrplan aus fürs Wochenende... hab jetzt ein Schutzblech, der Dreck von unten kann mich also mal.


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2010)

Tja, gute Frage! Wie sieht er aus, der Plan.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja, gute Frage! Wie sieht er aus, der Plan.....




wahrscheinlich ziemlich plan


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

Aber sowas von plan wenn ich grad aus dem Fenster kucke... da ist der Plan höchstens ziemlich durchgeweicht.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2010)

*Hab mir mal was gegönnt......für Eppingen usw.*


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Aber sowas von plan wenn ich grad aus dem Fenster kucke... da ist der Plan höchstens ziemlich durchgeweicht.



Sonntag solls doch richtig schön werden.


----------



## burn23 (19. Februar 2010)

Genau Sonntag hab ich auch gehört, dass es gut werden soll. Würd also Sonntag vorschlagen


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hab mir mal was gegönnt......für Eppingen usw.*



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch und glaub Björn auch... 








burn23 schrieb:


> Genau Sonntag hab ich auch gehört, dass es gut werden soll. Würd also Sonntag vorschlagen



Gut, dann Sonntag...


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2010)

So langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen um unsere zukünftige Fahrweise........


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

Ist ja nicht für jeden Tag gedacht und günstig war er dazu... also ruhig Blut Oli.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen um unsere zukünftige Fahrweise........



Dann wird das CC doch durch ein AM und nicht AC ersetzt 

Mal schauen, ob ich Sonntag mittun kann, es sollte halt Hardtail-kompatibel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> ...es sollte halt Hardtail-kompatibel werden.



Alternativen wären bei dem Wetter eh nicht drin.


----------



## cubelix (19. Februar 2010)

Auf Grund der aktuellen Hochwasserlage meiner Nebenhöhlen ( Schniff)
werde ich das Wochenende in der Horizontalen verbringen.

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Dann wird das CC doch durch ein AM und nicht AC ersetzt
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich Sonntag mittun kann, es sollte halt Hardtail-kompatibel werden.



*Noch ein Saulus der zum Paulus mutiert......*

@ Cubelix....gute Besserung Schade.....


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2010)

Ui, pfui Teufel! Na da wünsche ma gute Besserung..........


----------



## burn23 (19. Februar 2010)

He Swen, hast ihn ja schon. Hab meinen auch schon allerdings 2009er. Hatt dir Größe M gepasst? Ich brauch L, gottseidank hab ich den mir auch mitbestellt. Brille +Antif(r)og bekomm ich noch. 

Soso und der Andi hat sich heimlich auch einen geholt, dann kanns ja jetzt bald losgehen 

Karsten dir wünsch alles Gute und kurier dich aus, nächste Woche wird das Wetter bestimmt noch besser! Ich hoff es, und bete das es den Schnee in der Pfalz wegschmilzt


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> He Swen, hast ihn ja schon. Hab meinen auch schon allerdings 2009er. Hatt dir Größe M gepasst? Ich brauch L, gottseidank hab ich den mir auch mitbestellt. Brille +Antif(r)og bekomm ich noch.
> 
> Soso und der Andi hat sich heimlich auch einen geholt, dann kanns ja jetzt bald losgehen
> 
> Karsten dir wünsch alles Gute und kurier dich aus, nächste Woche wird das Wetter bestimmt noch besser! Ich hoff es, und bete das es den Schnee in der Pfalz wegschmilzt



Jo, hab ihn seit Mittwoch oder so... der M passt perfekt. Ich hab mir bei Chainreaktion noch den 661 zum testen geordert, werd aber denke den O´Neal behalten so wie er auf anhieb sitzt.

@Karsten, von mir gute Besserung... ich glaub so langsam hatte den Rotz dann jetzt auch jeder oder fehlt noch einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (20. Februar 2010)

Habe zwar geglaubt das die Bucht den nicht mehr Anschwemmt aber es hat doch geklappt.






Eins ist sicher verloren gehe ich damit nicht


----------



## Reese23 (20. Februar 2010)

Geile Farbe...


----------



## andi1969 (20. Februar 2010)

*Morgen 11 Uhr an der Kaserne und wieder Kaffee und Kuchen....*


----------



## Reese23 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich bin da... und hoffentlich gibt's Käsekuchen.


----------



## votecoli (20. Februar 2010)

Nenene, wenn mein Bil das mit den Helmen wieder sieht fährt er in Zukunft aus Protest mitm Hollandrad....!
Ich hab das wohl geilste Wetter in dieser Woche genutzt und bin mitm Junior unterwegs gewesen. Während der sich über den jämmerlichen Rest an Schnee beschwerte fand ichs nur schön! Das durchfahren über den Winter hat mir wirklich gutgetan!!!

Also ich bin morgen auch dabei, zwar ned mit Kuchen aber gern mit Buschsalat...


----------



## burn23 (20. Februar 2010)

Morgen elf Uhr geht klar!


----------



## andi1969 (21. Februar 2010)

*Oh Mist es regnetich fass es nicht.*.......so und jetzt nicht mehr????? Doofwetter


----------



## votecoli (21. Februar 2010)

S werd scho.....ma glawe dro....

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038


----------



## Reese23 (21. Februar 2010)

....ohje ohje, die Sauerei jetzt wieder...


----------



## andi1969 (21. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> S werd scho.....ma glawe dro....
> 
> http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038



 ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. Februar 2010)

*Na Olli gut nach Hause gekommen,war nicht so Dein Tag heute....*


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2010)

Ja Leute, alles save! Bin entspannt nach Hause gerollt und hab den Tag einfach mal abgehakt.... Kondition ist ein Schweinehund und macht was er will, zum kotzen! Naja, vielleicht setzt ich mich auch selber unter Druck! Muß mir immer sagen das man ned über 30 Jahre nix machen kann und dann sofort der Supersportler is...

So hier noch ein paar Impressionen von burns Boxenstop:


----------



## Reese23 (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Oli, so Tage hat jeder mal und lässt nur bedingt Rückschlüsse auf Form oder auch Nicht-Form zu.


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2010)

Danke! So aufheiternde Worte tun der geschundenen MTB Seele gut!
Aber mal was anderes. Nachdem burn ja auf GROSS steht und auch ich mir Gedanken über das Thema mache, hier was zum stöbern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437686

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter diese Woche so zeigt! Eigentlich sollte heute Mittag mal die Sonne rauskommen, wenn ich aber rauskuck grieg ich nur die Krise...

Trotzdem können wir ja mal den Mittwoch ins Auge fassen!


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte schon mitten in der Saison wo ich eigentlich gut drauf war Tage an denen rein gar nichts ging.


----------



## wookie (22. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


>


*Schutzbleche -> Bruchsaler Warmduscher*



.


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich schon wieder so ein Summen im Ohr und ein kribbeln im Bauch..............


----------



## burn23 (22. Februar 2010)

@Wookie:

Ich wäre froh gewesen eins am Rad zu haben. Ist halt schon be******** wenn man später noch einkehrt und wie ein Moormensch daherkommt.


----------



## Reese23 (22. Februar 2010)

Das dass nicht unkommentiert bleibt war mir eigentlich klar... meine Waschmaschine und vor allem die Freundin die den Schmodder wäscht freuen sich außerordentlich darüber.... insofern - sei´s drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2010)

Vermutlich bewegen sich diese Braunweißgrün Fruchtzwerge noch nicht mal halbwegs so oft bei dem Wetter wie wir, da kommts dann auf ein paar Angstspritzer am Höschen nicht drauf an.......


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Schade, dass ich die Schlammkruste von gestern schon von der Hose abgekratzt hab  Wir sind doch alles eisenharte Kerle da brauchts keinen Schwanzvergleich


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2010)

Man war das ein Kaiserwetter heut mittag...so mussten mein Junior und ich unbedingt ein schöne Runde drehen (durchschnittlich 15 Grad!!!!)








Luke die alte Freeride-Sau am Bermuda 5.1








Und beim einfangen der ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen....


----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2010)

Crazy 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UaE_LWDDWk"]YouTube- Travis Pastrana Backflip Tricycle.  ALL THREE ATTEMPTS[/nomedia]


----------



## Reese23 (22. Februar 2010)

Hehe, wie geil...


----------



## wookie (22. Februar 2010)

also das mit den schutzblechen war nicht so gemeint. ich find halt das der schmodder dazu gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (23. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hehe, wie geil...



@ Reese 

So. abends auf MTV Nitro Circus die Jungs sind totall durch den Wind
musste mal anschauen.

Hier noch ein sehr Schmerzhafter Nachschlag:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1qRQfbbs8I"]YouTube- Nitro Circus: Downhill Mountain Biking[/ame]


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


>




Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, dann muss ich als "alter" Leichtathlet immer an Langstreckenläufer denken, die hatten früher auch immer eine Tight unter der "normalen" Trikot-Hose an.
Mann, was haben wir gelästert.

Und bevor jetzt wieder jemand überreagiert, das war ein Späßle 

Ich mag die Baggies inzwischen auch lieber...


----------



## Reese23 (23. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Reese
> 
> So. abends auf MTV Nitro Circus die Jungs sind totall durch den Wind
> musste mal anschauen.
> ...



  i´m alive, i´m alive...

...hab ich schon erwähnt wie froh ich über meinen Fullface-helm bin wenn ich das sehe???


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> also das mit den schutzblechen war nicht so gemeint. ich find halt das der schmodder dazu gehört



*Der Herr  V aus H überreagiert da immer etwas Wooky, ich weiß wie Du´s gemeint hattest. *
*Na immer noch glücklich mit der Coladose im Heck*


----------



## burn23 (23. Februar 2010)

Servus!

Karsten da hast du mal 2 echt krasse Videos reingestellt 

War heut mal zu Besuch mit meinem Onkel bei der Tante Kalmit. Zum Teil ist es frei, glatt mit Schnee bedeckt oder brutal schlammig. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, zumindest bis kurz vor Schluss, ab dem einen Schneefeld durft ich das Bike schieben weil der Schnee zu siffig und zu hoch war und sich das Rad immer durchdrehte 

Zu meiner Lyrik muss ich sagen, dass die mittlerweile  allererste Sahne anspricht , bin froh die am Bike zu haben.

Bilder füge ich morgen im Geschäft hinzu, meine Inet-Verbindung hängt sich immer auf.


----------



## kermit* (23. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Vermutlich bewegen sich diese Braunweißgrün Fruchtzwerge noch nicht mal halbwegs so oft bei dem Wetter wie wir, da kommts dann auf ein paar Angstspritzer am Höschen nicht drauf an.......



Aha.


----------



## wookie (23. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na immer noch glücklich mit der Coladose im Heck*


 ja sehr sogar. es ist fast schon frustrierend an seinem bike so wenig schrauben zu müssen.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> ja sehr sogar. es ist fast schon frustrierend an seinem bike so wenig schrauben zu müssen.



*Seltsam ich hatte Dich blasser und größer in Erinnerung..( zuviel im Solarium wooky????)... Naja ist halt schon eine weile her*


----------



## Waldgeist (23. Februar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> ja sehr sogar. es ist fast schon frustrierend an seinem bike so wenig schrauben zu müssen.



Es ist doch Fastenzeit, da ist er wohl etwas geschrumpft


----------



## wookie (24. Februar 2010)

wenn man sich die haare weg denkt bin ich gar net sooo groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. Februar 2010)

So hier noch paar Bilder von gestern:


----------



## matou (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,
schick, schick! Ich will am WE auch mal wieder in die Pfalz - kannst du kurz sagen wo die einzelnen Fotos entstanden sind bzw wo du an der Kalmit unterwegs gewesen bist?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Reese23 (24. Februar 2010)

Pfalz... *lechts* 

Wo waren den die Stellen wo es so übel war mit dem Schnee?


----------



## cubelix (24. Februar 2010)

Gib es heute Abend den irgendwelche Nightride Triebe 
der Hochwasserstand hat sich wieder eingependelt


----------



## votecoli (24. Februar 2010)

Vorsichtig Handheb!


----------



## burn23 (24. Februar 2010)

Mit mir kann man heut Abend rechnen.

@Matou+Reese:

Die ersten zwei Bilder sind auf dem Wanderweg "*Schwarze Punkt auf weißem Balken*" Richtung Neustadt entstanden. Das letzte Bild war in der Nähe von der Hütte auf der Kalmit (*Blau-Roter Balken*?), wo die Fahrstraße vorbei geht. Ab dem letzten Foto musste ich gut eine halbe Stunde mein Bike bis zur oben genannten Hütte schieben. Leider konnte ich meine Tour net so fahren wie ich wollte, sondern musst schauen was überhaupt fahrbar ist. 

Gruß Burn


----------



## matou (24. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> "*Schwarze Punkt auf weißem Balken*"


Armbanduhren-Trail 

--------
Danke, das bestätigt meine Vermutungen bzgl der Schneelage. Das heisst am WE Ost- und Südhänge heizen.


----------



## cubelix (24. Februar 2010)

@ Olli,Burn

also 18:00 Kaserne wenns Wetter mitmacht


----------



## votecoli (24. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (24. Februar 2010)

Hallöle

Habe hier mal ein Vid vom Rosengarten Latemargebiet wo ich 09 wahr 
Hab ich aber net gefilmt wobei der Helm schon meinem sehr änlich sieht Bin die gleiche Tour gefahren auch mit der Krauti Academy und dem gleichen Guide Nobert.
Also zurücklehnen und Genießen dann taut der Schnee auch schneller weg.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6877694"]MTB in den Dolomiten: Rund um den Latemar on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Reese23 (24. Februar 2010)

Obwohl das Wetter mehr als verlockend ist, werd ich heute nichts machen und paar andere Dinge heute Abend erledigen... viel Spaß euch.

Wenn wir uns in Kürze früher treffen wäre ein Ausritt im hellen bzw. halbdunkeln Abends wieder drin, ist ja schon gut lang hell jetzt wieder so langsam.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2010)

*Ich klink mich heute auch aus...hab irgendwie keine Motivation zum biken,** vielleicht morgen Nachmittag mal zum Roller Coaster Trail.*


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Februar 2010)

Am 04.08.09 habe ich geschrieben:



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Man schaut auf die Lefty, und sieht im unteren Bereich Ölflecken



Seit dem bin ich nicht einmal 200 km gefahren, geschweige den irgendwelche Trails gefahren, heute schaue ich auf die Gabel und es ist schon wieder versifft.



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich verfluche den Tag an dem ich das Rush gekauft habe



mal die Woche wieder zum Bunny gehen, die Saison fängt wieder mal gut an


----------



## votecoli (24. Februar 2010)

aach Jungs, schee wars heit...und alles super fahrbar!Wenn der Matsch jetzt nur auch wegbliebe...So langsam trau ich mich die Kiste auch mal mehr auszureizen, geht genial gut


----------



## kermit* (24. Februar 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Am 04.08.09 habe ich geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn Mist, auf die Schnelle übergangsweise ne andre Gabel einbauen ist da ja auch nicht, oder? 
Aber mit deiner Signatur beschwörst du Murphy vllt. einfach herauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (24. Februar 2010)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wasn Mist, auf die Schnelle übergangsweise ne andre Gabel einbauen ist da ja auch nicht, oder?



Da der Bunny die Wartung der Gabel selber macht und nicht verschickt, ist es nicht so schlimm, beim letzten mal hatte ich mein Bike nach 2 Tage wieder.

Mich ärgert einfach nur, daß ich soviel Pech mit dem Rad habe. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, ich dachte ich hätte was hochwertiges gekauft


----------



## Reese23 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen trotz Erledigungstour doch noch ne Runde nach der Arbeit einzuschieben... wenn auch nur hier vor der topfebenen Haustür. War mit dreiviertel Hosen und den dünnen Handschuhen draußen, das war mal wieder Motivation pur... Männer der Sommer wird der Hammer! Kanns kaum abwarten.


----------



## cubelix (24. Februar 2010)

Hier die Bilder der 3 Amigos die sich heute zum Nightride
aufmachten und Erleuchtet wurden


----------



## Reese23 (24. Februar 2010)

Hehe, wie geil...


----------



## burn23 (24. Februar 2010)

Jesusmariaundjosef


----------



## burn23 (25. Februar 2010)

Hab mir noch ein Rad gegönnt


----------



## Reese23 (25. Februar 2010)

OMG ist das hässlich! :kotz: Wie viel Vaterstolz muss jemand haben um mit sowas freiwillig zu fahren?  Glücklicherweise funktionierts ja aber nicht...


----------



## votecoli (25. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder der 3 Amigos die sich heute zum Nightride
> aufmachten und Erleuchtet wurden


 

Bei Bild drei fällt mir spontan: Scotty, beam mich hoch! ein


----------



## cubelix (25. Februar 2010)

Beim nächsten mal sind die Vulkanierohren dabei ganz sicher 

Oder ein paar große Wummen  Men in Black


----------



## votecoli (25. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts am WE mit biken aus? Morgen solls pissen, dafür Samstag gut! Sonntag kann man wohl auch abhaken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. Februar 2010)

Samstag würde vom Wetter her passen, haste recht. Nur wäre ich mal für was anderes wie immer nur Eichel-/Michaelsberg. Wird mir langsam zu monoton...

Wattkopf?

Pfalz? (mit Einschränkungen, wobei jetzt mehr frei sein müsste)

andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit Bad Herrenalb? Nach den Webcams müsste da alles frei sein.


----------



## burn23 (26. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ehrlich?

Mein Geschäftskollege (kommt aus Durlach) meinte es bräuchte noch ne Weile bis da frei ist. Umso besser!


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2010)

So schauts auf dem Dobel aus:







An der Teufelsmühle wird aber schon noch einiges liegen aber Bernstein und Mahlberg sind auch nicht höher als der Dobel und müssten frei sein.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Februar 2010)

Der Dobel ist doch das höchste hier, oder ?


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2010)

nö, Teufelsmühle, Langmartskopf sind um einiges höher


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2010)

Der Dobel hat 700m, die Teufelsmühle knapp 900m. Für den Schneestand an der Teufelsmühle kann man gut die Webcam vom Skilift Kaltenbronn nehmen und da liegt noch ziemlich viel.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Februar 2010)

ui, da lag ich ja total falsch. Ich dachte - aus meiner Kindheit rauskram - dass der Dobel höher wäre. Wieder was gelernt....
Schönes Wochenende, und hoffentlich ohne Regen...


----------



## Reese23 (26. Februar 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Pfalz? (mit Einschränkungen, wobei jetzt mehr frei sein müsste)
> 
> andere Vorschläge?



Von mir aus auch mal wieder Pfalz oder Wattkopf, liegt halt näher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch mal wieder Pfalz oder Wattkopf, liegt halt näher.



*Schad kann nur am Sonntag.......viel Spass Morgen!!!*


----------



## cubelix (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch Sonntagsfahrer 

Würde Sagen die Sonntagsfahrer entscheiden es kurzfristig je nach 

Schlechtwetterlage


----------



## votecoli (27. Februar 2010)

Für alle kurzentschlossenen wär heut Treffpunkt 13.15 Uhr Kaserne! Da ich mich mitm Bil vorher treffe bitte bei Bedarf anmelden!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich mußte heute auch mal wieder 'ne Runde drehen. War im Schatten aber doch noch ganz schön feucht 

Auffällig waren die vielen MTB-Reifenspuren im Wald. Die blöden MTB'ler mit ihren überbreiten Reifen machen mal wieder die ganzen Wege kaputt.

Vielleicht waren es aber auch "nur" Rückemaschinen und Traktoren...


----------



## votecoli (27. Februar 2010)

Ach was ne herrliche Tour heutThanks an Bil fürs Kettenblatt

Wie siehts den am Mittwoch mit einem früheren Termin zwecks biken aus? Quasi ein "Intothenightnightride"!


----------



## burn23 (27. Februar 2010)

Servus!

Olli das können wir machen, wär ich dafür 

Ich und der Swen waren heute auf der Kalmit, was soll ich sagen, war echt geil bei diesem Wetter und alle Trails waren gut befahrbar. Es gab nur sehr wenige wo noch Schnee und Eis lagen, ein paar Bäume waren auch umgestürzt, sonst top.

Gottseidank 

Gruß Burn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (27. Februar 2010)

Höchste Erhebung ist der Hohloturm 984m.


----------



## matou (27. Februar 2010)

Höchste Erhebung von was? Wenn du so weit in die Ferne schweifst - sind wir ja gleich bei der Badener Höhe bzw der Hornisgrinde die beide "etwas" höher sind...


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Februar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Höchste Erhebung von was? Wenn du so weit in die Ferne schweifst - sind wir ja gleich bei der Badener Höhe bzw der Hornisgrinde die beide "etwas" höher sind...



war Antwort auf Post 3282 und 3283

war zu faul zu zitieren


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2010)

Schon klar. Die Frage ist nur wie weit man "hier" fasst


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Sonntagsfahrer
> 
> Würde Sagen die Sonntagsfahrer entscheiden es kurzfristig je nach
> 
> Schlechtwetterlage



*wo na denn karsten*


----------



## cubelix (28. Februar 2010)

@ Andi 

Sach Mal an bin für alles offen.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Andi
> 
> Sach Mal an bin für alles offen.



*Roller Coaster Trail( runter auf Trail rauf über Strasse) kann man schnell abbrechen wenns Wetter übel wird.
Ich ruf Dich an in 15 minuten.*


----------



## cubelix (28. Februar 2010)

Juuupp


----------



## Reese23 (28. Februar 2010)

Was für ein geil-warmes Wetter drausen, aber der Wind ist echt heftig. Hab grad unseren Zaun notdürftig zusammengenagelt das er nicht ganz auseinander fliegt... da wollt ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Wald.

Wie wars bei euch?


----------



## cubelix (28. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was für ein geil-warmes Wetter drausen, aber der Wind ist echt heftig. Hab grad unseren Zaun notdürftig zusammengenagelt das er nicht ganz auseinander fliegt... da wollt ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Wald.
> 
> Wie wars bei euch?



Andi und ich wahren am Rollercoaster Trail der sich sehr Muddy presentierte  und für die typische Mtb Streuselkuchen Tarnung sorgte
es wahr echt supergeil Warm nur der Wind wurde immer Stärker  als die erste Kiefer sich quer über den Weg legte haben wir dann lieber abgebrochen und wollten nur noch einen neuen Trail markieren als aber mehrere Bäume und Äste gebrochen sind und die Feuerwehr den Andi ins gewissen geredet hatte  haben wir die Heimreise angetreten.

@ Andi

Wir müssen den Trail noch Taufen was hälst Du von CliffhangerTrail 
passt doch irgenwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. Februar 2010)

Da stellt sich die Frage ob wir am Mittwoch mal diese Gegend unsicher machen....Wettter soll ja gut sein....


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Andi und ich wahren am Rollercoaster Trail der sich sehr Muddy presentierte  und für die typische Mtb Streuselkuchen Tarnung sorgte
> es wahr echt supergeil Warm nur der Wind wurde immer Stärker  als die erste Kiefer sich quer über den Weg legte haben wir dann lieber abgebrochen und wollten nur noch einen neuen Trail markieren als aber mehrere Bäume und Äste gebrochen sind und die Feuerwehr den Andi ins gewissen geredet hatte  haben wir die Heimreise angetreten.
> 
> @ Andi
> ...



*Stimmt ich wollte ja gar nicht mehr aus dem Wald..........Cliffhanger ist gut.*


----------



## Reese23 (28. Februar 2010)

Ist das ne neue Ecke?


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ist das ne neue Ecke?



*.....wenn Du RC Trail meinst...für euch ja  ich war da schon öfters.*


----------



## cubelix (28. Februar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage ob wir am Mittwoch mal diese Gegend unsicher machen....Wettter soll ja gut sein....



Im Prinzip machbar müssten halt mit dem Pkw hinfahren ( Odenheim) 

Gibt es allerdings nur den einen Trail  wo mann nur über die Strasse wieder an Höhe gewinnt nach 2 mal fahren hatte ich fast 10 km auf der Uhr.
Den Cliffhanger würde ich bei Dunkelheit nicht empfehlen denn müssen wir erst noch ein bischen Pflegen weil falsch Fahren solltest DU da nicht.

Ich muß e schauen ob es mir langt bin Geschäftlich unterwegs.
17:30 müsste machbar sein bei mir.


----------



## Reese23 (28. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....wenn Du RC Trail meinst...für euch ja  ich war da schon öfters.*



japp, mein ich.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Den Cliffhanger würde ich bei Dunkelheit nicht empfehlen denn müssen wir erst noch ein bischen Pflegen weil falsch Fahren solltest DU da nicht.



*Stimmt AAAAAAAARRRRGGGGG** 15 m Freierfall......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stimmt AAAAAAAARRRRGGGGG** 15 m Freierfall......*



Wenn nix dabei kaputt gegangen ist, wars fürn Arsch.


----------



## votecoli (1. März 2010)

Aacch ja, war ja das Teil in der Nähe von Odenheim! Hab ich verwechselt Es stellt sich halt die Frage ob wir Richtung Heidelsheim oder Richtung Obergrombach aufbrechen um nicht immer im gleichen Revier das Wild zu verscheuchen! Wenn wir um 17.30 Uhr starten haben wir noch etwas Zeit im Hellen und fahren dann sozusagen in die Nacht rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. März 2010)

Nachtrag: Auf dem Michaels-Eichelberg hat der Sturm ganze Arbeit geleistet. Praktisch kein Trail bzw. Weg auf dem nicht irgendein Baum oder zumindest viele Äste liegen!
Bitte aufpassen und langsam fahren...


----------



## cubelix (1. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aacch ja, war ja das Teil in der Nähe von Odenheim! Hab ich verwechselt Es stellt sich halt die Frage ob wir Richtung Heidelsheim oder Richtung Obergrombach aufbrechen um nicht immer im gleichen Revier das Wild zu verscheuchen! Wenn wir um 17.30 Uhr starten haben wir noch etwas Zeit im Hellen und fahren dann sozusagen in die Nacht rein...



Dann 17:30 Kaserne oder Heidelsheim


----------



## votecoli (1. März 2010)

Sucht euch was aus ihr Puusssis....


----------



## burn23 (1. März 2010)

Ok, 17.30 Uhr Heidelse


----------



## votecoli (1. März 2010)




----------



## Reese23 (1. März 2010)

Treffpunkt am Marktplatz wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. März 2010)

Jawohl!


----------



## Reese23 (2. März 2010)

Bei mir wirds leider nix morgen, ich muss nach Berlin morgen früh und komme erst am Abend zurück... schade.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (3. März 2010)

Ok, 17.30 Uhr Heidelse


*Versuche auch zu kommen, wartet mal 5min*


----------



## votecoli (3. März 2010)

Awer nur weil dus bisch.....


----------



## burn23 (3. März 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Versuche auch zu kommen, wartet mal 5min*



Was zalsch?


----------



## votecoli (5. März 2010)

I winsch am Swen dem Zipfel alles gude zum Burzzeldag.......Bleib wied bisch(awer mach als a bissel longsomer wenne dabei bin..)


----------



## cubelix (5. März 2010)

Ein hoch auf den Swen


----------



## Reese23 (5. März 2010)

*DANKE* euch...


----------



## votecoli (6. März 2010)

Aaahhhh, Schneeeeeeee:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Reese23 (6. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aaahhhh, Schneeeeeeee:kotz::kotz::kotz:



Ich kann mich nur anschließen... 
:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:







>>>bestimmt werden wir mal noch gesperrt vom Admin wegen SPAM <<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (6. März 2010)

Ich hab dieses WE absolut keinen Bock auf Biken. Die Pampe da draussen kann mich mal 

Hab meinen Voodoopriester drum gebeten, dass er nächste Woche wieder gutes Wetter machen soll  Warten wirs mal ab


----------



## votecoli (6. März 2010)

Tja, irgendwie hats uns wieder eiskalt erwischt...! Allerdings solls zumindest morgen sonniger und gefroren sein:

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=2


ich hab morgen über die Mittagszeit freibekommen und mir eisern vorgenommen dem Winter zu trotzen
Geplant ist nix festes weil ich nicht weiß wies im Wald aussieht! Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Wintertouren Richtung Sallenbusch zu wiederholen. Matsch halte ich bei den Temperaturen eher für das kleinere Problem.
Ich würd jetzt mal 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr als Start ansetzten. Falls doch noch jemand Lust hat.......


----------



## Reese23 (6. März 2010)

Obwohl ich gerne ne Geburtstagsrunde schmeißen würde kann ich morgen nicht... hab die Familie zum Kaffee da ab Mittag. werd morgens nur für 2 Stunden ins Studio gehen... die Geburtstagsrunde hole ich nach.


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwie hats uns wieder eiskalt erwischt...! Allerdings solls zumindest morgen sonniger und gefroren sein:
> 
> http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=2
> 
> ...


*
Hab seit gestern die Seuche.....leider ohne mich.*


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2010)

Schade Andi, gute Besserung auf jeden Fall

Zwei wagemutige starten um 11.15 Uhr an der Kaserne......wer also noch mitwill....


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2010)

So um den nichtdabeigewesenen ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machenhier ein paar Bilder der sonnigen aber leider windigen Sonntagspussiausfahrt:























Mal sehen wies am Mittwoch is.....


----------



## Reese23 (7. März 2010)

*Ihr Wagemutigen ihr... *


----------



## votecoli (7. März 2010)

Is morgen einer unterwegs.....?


----------



## votecoli (8. März 2010)

Hab ich halt allein gespielt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (9. März 2010)

So wie der Langzeitwetterbericht aussieht werden wir auf 2 stellige Temp.

noch eine Weile verzichten müssen .

Aber jetzt wo der Winter fast rum ist will ich ganz bestimmt nicht aufgeben

drum.

Wo is Ready for Nightride


----------



## votecoli (9. März 2010)

Zweistellig vielleicht schon.....aber in den MinusbereichDas darf wirklich ned war sein....Wenn die Vorhersagen zutreffen und die DHL mein Paket ned wieder im falschen Bezirk ausliefern willsollte ich morgen mein Schätzchen in den Fingern halten....! Ob ich dann noch fähig bin zu biken entscheide ich kurzfristig...


----------



## Reese23 (9. März 2010)

Ich melde mich mal ganz unverbindlich für morgen an, muss aber noch schauen was in der Firma abgeht morgen.


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2010)

*Nee Danke ich krank noch vor mich hin......*


----------



## burn23 (10. März 2010)

Muss mal schauen ob es zeitlich bei mir hinhaut. Bin aber auf jedenfall am WE dabei


----------



## cubelix (10. März 2010)

Ich sag jetzt mal 18:00 Kaserne 

Bin ich alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. März 2010)

Also ich bin vermutlich raus....der Nervenkrieg mit der DHL hat mir heut den Rest gegeben


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Karsten, ich werde dir heute leider keine Gesellschaft leisten... bin zwar schon daheim, hab um halb 6 aber noch mal Kundschaft und weiß nicht wie lange das geht.

Unabhängig dessen hab ich aber auch langsam echt die Schnauze voll von der ständigen Arscheskälte. Es reicht jetzt langsam und meine Motivation in der Kälte rum zu eiern geht gen null.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich bin vermutlich raus....der Nervenkrieg mit der DHL hat mir heut den Rest gegeben


 
Hast Du nun Nachwuchs bekommen oder liegst Du noch in den Wehen

@Carsten: Zwecks biken heute, ich bin raus Geschäft und Wetter machen mich fertig
Verkaufe meine Räder und beginne mit Häckeln oder stricken


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Geschäft und Wetter machen mich fertig



Wir verstehen uns...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wir verstehen uns...


 

Joop,
Leiden und Schmerzen verbinden

@Andi: Gute Besserung


----------



## cubelix (10. März 2010)

Also alleine  NÖÖÖÖ  dann lege ich lieber noch ein paar Scheid in den Ofen und lege mich auf Sofa.

Gehe vieleicht mit Björn am Weinbiet fahren Morgen


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gehe vieleicht mit Björn am Weinbiet fahren Morgen



Habt ihr frei morgen?


----------



## cubelix (10. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Habt ihr frei morgen?



Gezwungenermassen


----------



## votecoli (10. März 2010)

@Bil: Die Geschichte glaubt mir kein Mensch! Kurzversion: Die Spedition hat das Paket ins falsche Postfrachtzentrum geliefert! Geschätzte Ankunftszeit: ca. 8Tage:kotz::kotz:


@Rest: Moje musse leider a paar Schiler für mein Ärger quellen...Schade!

Fürs Wochenende ist glaub ich Niederschlag angesagt...oder?? Ich bin von Freitag Mittag bis sonntag Mittag Strohwitwer! Es wurde angedacht vielleicht Freitag Abend einen Nightride anzusetzen und Samstag Mittag zu fahren...(längere Tour!)


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gehe vieleicht mit Björn am Weinbiet fahren Morgen



* Schweine .....ich lieg beim schönsten wetter auf der Nase.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (10. März 2010)

Ja "leider" frei morgen  Hoff des Wetter spielt mit morsche, sonst 

Andi kurier dich aus, hoffen ma mal das wieder am WE fit bist, oder hast länger gebucht? 

@Reese: Ich hab jetzt die weichere Feder drinne, die Gabel ist jetzt nochmal smoother, kanns dir echt ans Herz legen die auch reinzubauen 

@Oli: Schade das du dein Bike noch net bekommen hadst, wünsch dir mal auf jeden Fall toi toi toi


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja "leider" frei morgen  Hoff des Wetter spielt mit morsche, sonst
> 
> Andi kurier dich aus, hoffen ma mal das wieder am WE fit bist, oder hast länger gebucht?
> 
> ...



*So wie´s seit heute sich anfühlt ....Halbpension und länger Gebucht*


----------



## votecoli (10. März 2010)

Das glaubt ihr echt nicht.....vor ner Stunde klingelt meine Nachbarin....sie hat n großes Paket für mich!!!
Ich natürlich sofort rüber.....und tata:







Natürlich sofort wie ein Irrer ausgepackt, und...

Rahmen Gr.L anstatt Gr.M....aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ich bin von lauter Bekloppten umgeben.................


----------



## burn23 (10. März 2010)

Och menno Olli, ich weiß jetzt net ob ich mit dir heulen oder lachen soll. Echt bissl komisch das Ganze 

Bekommst du jetzt dann noch nen M Rahmen oder haben die keine mehr


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ich lieg beim schönsten wetter auf der Nase.*



Hab ich was verpasst oder ist die Schlechtwettergrenze bei Heidelsheim???



burn23 schrieb:


> @Reese: Ich hab jetzt die weichere Feder drinne, die Gabel ist jetzt nochmal smoother, kanns dir echt ans Herz legen die auch reinzubauen



Ich will das Ding erst mal normal probieren, wenns so weiter geht hab ich bis besser Wetter ist eh paar Kilo mehr. Hänge zu Zeit fast täglich im Studio weil ich Bewegung brauch und aber auf draußen fahren kein Bock hab.

Hab heute den Termin fürs Votec bekommen: KW12 solls da sein. 





votecoli schrieb:


> Das glaubt ihr echt nicht.....vor ner Stunde klingelt meine Nachbarin....sie hat n großes Paket für mich!!!
> Ich natürlich sofort rüber.....und tata:
> 
> 
> ...




Ne oder Oli... du bist nicht zu beneiden und scheinst mit dem 301 kein Glück zu haben...


----------



## votecoli (10. März 2010)

Das schlimme ist das der Händler einer der ersten ist die Liteville verkauften. Gelten als absolut seriös und zuverlässig! War bisher auch mein Eindruck (Preis und zusätzliche Goodies...!).
Der M Rahmen steht noch dort und anscheinend wurde er falsch eingetütet!! Meiner geht Morgen raus, aber obs zum Wochenende reicht...?
Die ganzen Zusatzparts (Carbonstütze, etc!) leg ich jetzt unter mein Kopfkissen.....so viel Pech kann ein einzelner Mensch gar ned haben.....


----------



## cubelix (10. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So wie´s seit heute sich anfühlt ....Halbpension und länger Gebucht*



Die Seuche hängt Dir aber Mächtig an Du armer Hund 

Bis schon auf Antibiotika 

Gude Besserung


----------



## cubelix (10. März 2010)

@ Oli

Mein Beileid 


das sind Schmerzen


----------



## votecoli (10. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Oli
> 
> Mein Beileid
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Die Seuche hängt Dir aber Mächtig an Du armer Hund
> 
> Bis schon auf Antibiotika
> 
> Gude Besserung



*Irgendwie schon, aber im Büro liegen auch noch 2 Ladys auf der Nase..bin nicht der Einzige.
Nee Antibiotika nur im Notfall oder letzer Ausweg , mach mir doch nicht schon wieder die Darmflora alle.*

@ Lolli ...bischt scho a arms Säule.....


----------



## speedygonzales (11. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Rahmen Gr.L anstatt Gr.M....



nimm doch eine Säge..
Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht....


----------



## cubelix (11. März 2010)

Pfalzbericht

Nachdem heute Morgen fröhlich der Schnee vom Himmel viel,habe ich schon gedacht das wahr`s aber nach dem telefonat mit Björn der meinte 
er hätte kaum Schnee in Rheinhausen sind wir doch aufgebrochen.
Und Petrus meinte es gut mit uns  am Weinbiet hatten wir Sonne.
Ein großteil der Trails sind noch gut mit Schnee bedeckt wahr aber schön griffig. 
Es wahr einfach aber richtig Anstrengend die Höhenmeter rangen wir dem Berg und dem Schnee ab hatten dann nach 4 stunden 38 km und 1400 hm abgespuhlt die sich wie 60 km und 2000 hm anfühlten was man jetzt merkt.......... wo ist das Sofa 










Schee wahrs Björn


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> ...Reihnhausen...



Ist das das Reihnhausen bei Reihnsheim am Reihn?


----------



## cubelix (11. März 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das das Reihnhausen bei Reihnsheim am Reihn?




UUUUppppssss  natürlich das hier Rheinhausen 

sind noch die Nebenwirkungen des Hungerastes


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2010)

Hatte die Hütte auf? Wir waren letzten Fr. auf der Kalmit. Da war leider zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (11. März 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hatte die Hütte auf? Wir waren letzten Fr. auf der Kalmit. Da war leider zu.



Kann ich nicht sicher sagen sind nur dran Vorbeigefahren 
aber so Tot wie es im Wald war kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da 
Geöffnet ist.


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2010)

Hey Jungs, sieht so aus als hättet ihr viel Spaß gehabt Bei den Eckdaten habt ihr wohl nicht viel Zeit damit verbracht "auszuküheln"!
Ich bin grad voll demotiviert...das Wetter gibt einem echt den Rest!
Da ich es aber genau so sehe wie Karsten, und unser tapferes Durchfahren eigentlich super fand, stellt sich die Frage nach einem Ausritt morgen Abend!? (Wetter vorrausgesetzt!)

Interesse?


----------



## Reese23 (11. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> sind nur dran Vorbeigefahren



tttzzzz, nicht mal den Käsekuchen probiert... Ihr leistungsfanatischen Hecktiger.


----------



## burn23 (12. März 2010)

Hmm mir steckt der Ausritt von gestern a bissl in den Knochen, mir wärs lieber für morgen einen Dayride zu machen.


----------



## cubelix (12. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, sieht so aus als hättet ihr viel Spaß gehabt Bei den Eckdaten habt ihr wohl nicht viel Zeit damit verbracht "auszuküheln"!
> Ich bin grad voll demotiviert...das Wetter gibt einem echt den Rest!
> Da ich es aber genau so sehe wie Karsten, und unser tapferes Durchfahren eigentlich super fand, stellt sich die Frage nach einem Ausritt morgen Abend!? (Wetter vorrausgesetzt!)
> 
> Interesse?



Also mir ist Samstagmittag auch lieber so ab 13:00 bin Morgens noch auf 
Erste-Hilfe-Kurs ist bei uns im Betrieb pflicht.


----------



## cubelix (12. März 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmm mir steckt der Ausritt von gestern a bissl in den Knochen, mir wärs lieber für morgen einen Dayride zu machen.



Das glaub ich Dir 
hast deinen Onkel auch Überall hochgetreten Du Tier


----------



## votecoli (12. März 2010)

Ich denke diese Wünsche decken sich auch mit denen der Anderen (Bil?).
Am Samstag also ab 13.00 Uhr (Wo?)

Ich werd heut Abend vermutlich zwischen 18.00 und 18.30 Uhr starten! Bei Interesse melden!

Das Ganze ist bei mir aber abhängig von Wetter und Rahmenlage!!


----------



## cubelix (12. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Wünsche decken sich auch mit denen der Anderen (Bil?).
> Am Samstag also ab 13.00 Uhr (Wo?)
> 
> Ich werd heut Abend vermutlich zwischen 18.00 und 18.30 Uhr starten! Bei Interesse melden!
> ...



Ja Oli

"Size Does Matter"


----------



## burn23 (12. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Am Samstag also ab 13.00 Uhr (Wo?)



Wattkopf, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hedwigshof? Und anschließend ein Bierchen im Vogelbräu in Ettlingen


----------



## Reese23 (12. März 2010)

Ich weigere mich eigentlich immer noch vehement bei der feuchten schei$kälte aufs Rad zu steigen... meine Motivation ist im Keller, ganz ehrlich! :kotz:
Form hin oder her, lass mich gerne auch als Schönwettersportler bezeichnen aber ihr hättet vor lauter Gemaule glaube eh keinen Spaß mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (12. März 2010)

Bei mir überwiegt der Bock zum Biken mehr als der Zorn auf die Kälte  

Mein Tief ist überwunden, jetzt kanns nur besser werden


----------



## votecoli (12. März 2010)

Äh, der Adler ist gelandet....

Liteville....


drum gehts jetzt gleich ans Aufbauen!

Heut Abend wird trotzdem gefahren, allerdings ist die genaue Zeit noch nicht fest! Bis jetzt sind Bil und ich dabei!

Für Morgen siehts folgendermasen aus! Da ich morgens noch bastle und danach die Bude aufräumen muß kann ich nicht vor zwei! Auch der Bil ist morgens verplant und schaffts erst auf die Uhrzeit!
Da ich dann das Mk8 erst mal in "normalem" Betrieb testen will und auch bestimmt einiges nach-bzw. einstellen muß, bewegen wir uns ab der Kaserne vorwärts!
Wer also eher Lust eine längere Tour hier in der Umgebung zu machen wäre der Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Kaserne!


----------



## burn23 (12. März 2010)

Klasse Oli! Hat ja doch noch geklappt mit deinem 301 

Dann haltz 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne.

Gruß Burn


----------



## cubelix (12. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich weigere mich eigentlich immer noch vehement bei der feuchten schei$kälte aufs Rad zu steigen... meine Motivation ist im Keller, ganz ehrlich! :kotz:
> Form hin oder her, lass mich gerne auch als Schönwettersportler bezeichnen aber ihr hättet vor lauter Gemaule glaube eh keinen Spaß mit mir.



Für was gibt es Panzertape das gute mit Gewebe habe hier noch ne Rolle soll ich das Einpacken  rasieren entfällt dann auch


----------



## votecoli (12. März 2010)

So hier die Ausbeute der letzten Stunden:








Achja, Nightride war auch schön

Bis Moje!


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2010)

sieht nett aus
..hast du schön was reininvestiert. Die Pedale hab ich mir auch vorgestern bestellt. Die sehen super aus und vorallem sind sie schön leicht


Patrick


----------



## Reese23 (13. März 2010)

Sehr geil Oli, aber wenn das Wohnzimmer deine Frau sieht dann....


----------



## votecoli (13. März 2010)

Es ist vollbracht:







12,72 kg nach Einzelgewichten, 12,68 kg laut Hängewaage


----------



## Reese23 (13. März 2010)

Geile Mühle und noch geileres Gewicht für die Klasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (14. März 2010)

Wie wars eigentlich gestern bei euch? Was macht der Boden?


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2010)

Eigentlich wars gut, der Boden ist aber zurzeit *******!


----------



## Curtado (14. März 2010)

@Oli: Sieht gut aus. Der Kontrast schwarz /rot gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2010)

DankeUnd das beste ist es fährt sich auch super...

Apropo fahren......wann biste mal wieder dabei


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2010)

Yeah, der FRühling kommt:

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=4


Wochennennndeeee:

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=7


----------



## cubelix (14. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wie wars eigentlich gestern bei euch? Was macht der Boden?




Sagen wir es mal so  Man kann sein Radgewicht ohne Probleme um ein paar Hundertgramm erhöhen 

Ich denke am Wochenende ist es in der Pfalz auf jeden Fall besser als hier.
Wahr am Do schon deutlich besser als gestern die Trails am Eichelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich denke am Wochenende ist es in der Pfalz auf jeden Fall besser als hier.
> Wahr am Do schon deutlich besser als gestern die Trails am Eichelberg.



Nächsten Sonntag Pfalz?


----------



## Reese23 (14. März 2010)

Boa, Sa. 16°C sind ja mal geil... ich pack schon mal die lange Unterbuxe weg. 

Wie von Burn schon angeschnitten würd mir Sa. auch für Pfalz taugen.


----------



## specialist (14. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So hier die Ausbeute der letzten Stunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolles Bike, hast du gut gemacht...und wenn wieder Geld auf dem Konto ist kaufst du dir eine neue Couchgarnitur, okay?
Gruß specialist


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2010)

Du hast dich mit meiner Frau verbündet, gibs zu...


----------



## burn23 (14. März 2010)

Nee das 101 steht schon in den Startlöchern


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2010)

Bsschdd, bisch ned ruhig.....! Ich würds ja nur für Karsten aufbauen


----------



## Curtado (14. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> DankeUnd das beste ist es fährt sich auch super...
> 
> Apropo fahren......wann biste mal wieder dabei



Ich denke es wird schon April werden bis mein Daumen wieder ganz ist.


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2010)

Was haschn gmacht?


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

Kleine Freude für diesen tristen Montag: 

*WEBCAM GARDASEE*


----------



## burn23 (15. März 2010)

Wieso zeigst du mir so Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. März 2010)

Vorfreude? 

Das ist mein guten Morgen-Link im Büro.


----------



## Waldgeist (15. März 2010)

und ich im Sommer hier!


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

Jaja, der Morgenlink, wer hat den nicht??? Bei mir ist es normal der hier


Hatte übrigens eben einen Anruf aus der Votec-Werkstatt. Mein V.SX wird in diesen Minuten aufgebaut... 

Die hatten nur noch ne kurze Rückfrage wegen einem Farbwunsch am Cockpit.  Es kann also nur noch paar Tage dauern.


----------



## burn23 (15. März 2010)

Klingt ja super Swen. Meinst du bekommst es noch diese Woche?


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

Mh, weiß net... normal müsste es ja klappen wenn die es heute zusammenschrauben, ist ja nicht so das dass es ewig dauert! Drück mal die Daumen das es klappt...


----------



## votecoli (15. März 2010)

4-5 Stunden sollten für ein Komplettbike locker reichen, vor allem mit Übung!
Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mh, weiß net... normal müsste es ja klappen wenn die es heute zusammenschrauben, ist ja nicht so das dass es ewig dauert! Drück mal die Daumen das es klappt...


 

Ich drück mal zwei Daumen


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

Juhu... bei so vielen Daumen kein Problem mehr.  Warten wirs mal ab, hab in der Firma zumindest schon mal angemeldet dass sobald das Bike in Stuttgart steht ich weg bin.


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Juhu... bei so vielen Daumen kein Problem mehr.  Warten wirs mal ab, hab in der Firma zumindest schon mal angemeldet dass sobald das Bike in Stuttgart steht ich weg bin.


*
 kriegs noch en Daume..na dann sind ja alle gewindelt und gefüttert *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (15. März 2010)

Wer weiß, vielleicht klappts ja bis Samstag


----------



## cubelix (15. März 2010)

Noch 2 

für Dich Sven jetzt kann nichts mehr Schief gehen.


----------



## votecoli (16. März 2010)

Samstag und Sonntag siehts nemer so gut aus


http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=6


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

Mh, selbst Samstags siehts nicht mehr so prall aus...


----------



## Waldgeist (16. März 2010)

Es ist wie verhext. Ist schönes Wetter angesagt, kommen Termine indie Quere. Hat man dann frei, macht der Himmel nicht mit. :kotz::kotz:


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

Wie du recht hast... schade wärs ja schon wenns am Samstag regnet. Andererseits hab ich mit meinem Vater schon vor Wochen geplant am Samstag auf ne Fotomesse zu gehen, das würd ich auch ungern ausfallen lassen.

Warten wir mal ab was das Wetter bis Samstag macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

*Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und auf dem Weg in unseren Shop nach Stuttgart.*


----------



## votecoli (16. März 2010)

Na siehste, geht doch!


----------



## burn23 (16. März 2010)

Hab heut witzigerweise den neuen Votec-Katalog zugestellt bekommen. Hab ihn so vor drei Monaten bestellt


----------



## burn23 (16. März 2010)

Sodele, war heut ne Tour in Bad Bergzabern machen.

Hier paar Foddos:













48 km, 1300 hm, Sonne so lala, kein Regen 

Waren verdammt viel Bäume und Äste/Zweige auf den Wegen, musste locker 20x absteigen  Sonst wars ok.


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> 48 km, 1300 hm, Sonne so lala, kein Regen



Alter du bist ja porno... 

War heute Nachmittag in Bruchsal bisschen unterwegs, bin etwas früher in der Firma weggekommen und hab mich kurzfristig für ein Ausritt entschieden.
Der Schlammboden aktuell macht aber alles andere als Spaß...


----------



## burn23 (16. März 2010)

Wann gehts denn jetzt los morgen 

Könnt FRÜHESTENS um halb Fünf


----------



## cubelix (16. März 2010)

17:30

früher wird recht Stressig bei mir.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> 17:30
> 
> früher wird recht Stressig bei mir.


 

 *Naja dann bike ich auch mal wieder mit*


----------



## burn23 (16. März 2010)

Alla guud, dann 17.30 Uhr. Macht eine Stunde hell und eine Stunde dunkel. Basst scho


----------



## votecoli (16. März 2010)

17.30 Kaserne!

Bil wie immer an der Feldscheuer!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> 17.30 Kaserne!
> 
> Bil wie immer an der Feldscheuer!?


 

Joop


----------



## burn23 (17. März 2010)

Laut diesem Wetterbericht solls Samstag gut werden. Ich geb die Hoffnung net auf


----------



## Reese23 (20. März 2010)

Moin zusammen...

bin gestern leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen aber es ist vollbracht:














Mehr Bilder gibts HIER.


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2010)

..........


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2010)

Das Rad ist toll. Nur der Vorbau wirkt sehr lang. Ist das länger wie 80?


----------



## iTom (20. März 2010)

@Reese23

Hübsches Rad Da kannst Du ja richtig losbrettern


----------



## cubelix (20. März 2010)

Hey Reese

Der Schweißer kann was sehr lecker Rad


----------



## Reese23 (20. März 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das Rad ist toll. Nur der Vorbau wirkt sehr lang. Ist das länger wie 80?



Ist ein 75er. Sieht nur wegen der Perspektive sehr lang aus... müsste vom Gefühl her beim fahren aber auch net kürzer sein.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2010)

Ist richtig gut geworden Reese.....Das rote Schaltwerk mit der pg990 sehen schon super aus. Hab ich auch genommen.
Ich bin seit Heute auch im Hammerschmit-Clan...

Grüße
Viel Spass mit dem Teilchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. März 2010)

Antragsstellung: Fahren am Dienstag anstatt Mittwoch ca. 17.00 - 17.30 Uhr.............!
Da Eichelberg war heut ganz schön schmierig


----------



## Reese23 (21. März 2010)

Also ich bin für Dienstag raus, muss den Schwiegervater in Frankfurt holen.


----------



## burn23 (21. März 2010)

Hoff das Wetter passt bis dahin. Bin dabei!


----------



## cubelix (21. März 2010)

So Petrus meinte es gut mit uns der Regen hat uns verschond und die
Sonne lachte.
Die Trails waren auch nach dem Regen sehr gut fahrbar.
47 km und ca. 1400 hm







Dienstag Versuch ich einzurichten.

@ Andi 1969

Super Leistung für dein Trainingdefizit


----------



## Reese23 (21. März 2010)

Das hät ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht dass Ihr bei dem unbeständigen Wetter gefahren seid...


----------



## burn23 (21. März 2010)

Wo wart ihr genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (21. März 2010)

Ja ich hat irgendwie so einen Hals auf`s Wetter 
Das ich einfach dachte Scheiß drauf Regensachen in den Rucksack und los.
Andi wahr auch etwas  aber wir hatten echt Schwein 

@ Burn 

Hier die Route habe mal das Satmap ausprobiert und das ist wie Flat Tv
da sieht Mann was. 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.45450.html

Ihr seid aber net neidisch


----------



## burn23 (21. März 2010)

Die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Wie wars denn? Viel Singletrails? Sieht net schlecht aus


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ja ich hat irgendwie so einen Hals auf`s Wetter
> Das ich einfach dachte Scheiß drauf Regensachen in den Rucksack und los.
> Andi wahr auch etwas  aber wir hatten echt Schwein
> 
> ...



*
Paar Daten : 48,18 km - Fahrzeit ohne Pausen : 6:15 Std -Tageshöhe 1386 hm (dürften sogar mehr sein weil mein Sigma 40 hm weniger gemessen hat)..geile Tour Karsten auch wenn ich auf dem letzten 18-20km aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen habe...
Hoffe der Rest ist wenigstens etwas neidisch....
Info an mein Gehirn: Pfalz nicht mehr mit Klickpedale.....bitte...

@ Dirk falls er das liest: Der Rocket Ron hat sich genial am Hinterrad geschlagen*


----------



## cubelix (21. März 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Wie wars denn? Viel Singletrails? Sieht net schlecht aus



Kann man auf jeden Fall fahren ca 85% Single Trails wenn auch Bergauf
einige dabei sind hat sich zum Teil mit unserer letzten Tour überschnitten
wahren auch Sachen dabei die wir noch nicht gefahren sind viele Hütten auf der Tour ( @Sven  Käsekuchen)
ein Trail wahr dabei der wahr echt der Hammer kuck mal auf der Karte kommst bei Lambrecht raus. Gefühlte 500 hm am Stück Sinkflug mal Flowig mal Verblockt.

Schade das ihr net dabei gewesen seid ihr Pussys


----------



## overkill_KA (21. März 2010)

Fährt jemand im Umkreis Karlsruhe zufällig ein Bergamont Enduro 6.8?


----------



## votecoli (22. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Paar Daten : 48,18 km - Fahrzeit ohne Pausen : 6:15 Std -Tageshöhe 1386 hm (dürften sogar mehr sein weil mein Sigma 40 hm weniger gemessen hat)..geile Tour Karsten auch wenn ich auf dem letzten 18-20km aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen habe...*
> *Hoffe der Rest ist wenigstens etwas neidisch....*
> *Info an mein Gehirn: Pfalz nicht mehr mit Klickpedale.....bitte...*
> 
> *@ Dirk falls er das liest: Der Rocket Ron hat sich genial am Hinterrad geschlagen*


 

Bin offiziell neidisch, hier war ziehmlich matschig
Super Tour ihr zwei, RESPEKT


----------



## votecoli (22. März 2010)

So, heut mal 51km und 1350 hm den Michel-und Eichelberg gequält! War schön!
Morgen würd ich mal für 17.30 Uhr an der Kaserne plädieren!(Bil wie immer früher!)
Was sagt der Rest?


----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

Mein lieber Mann Oli, langsam mach ich mir Sorgen... bei dem Formaufbau von euch (Karsten gestern volles Programm, du heute) kuck ich am Gardasee in die Röhre.


----------



## burn23 (22. März 2010)

Mal sehen obs bei mir morgen geht, zur Zeit plagen mich die verdammten Pol(l)en 
Es trieft und läuft nur noch bis zum Abwinken


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. März 2010)

Morgen würd ich mal für 17.30 Uhr an der Kaserne plädieren!(Bil wie immer früher!)


_*OK.*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei mir geht nix morgen aber am Mittwoch würd ich fahren. Hat am Mittwoch auch noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## iTom (22. März 2010)

Meiner Einer war auch mal wieder seit langem unterwegs. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die kleinen Kraichgauhügel so anstrengend sein können

So, ein Bäumchen weniger aufm Serpentinentrail Für die 2 anderen Bäume, die dort noch überm Weg liegen, sollten 2 Mann reichen um die restlichen Dinger bewegen können. 
Habe heute versehentlich die Pussylinie erwischt aufm Stufentrail anstatt die Männerlinie zu fahren Ist aber ansonsten sehr gut fahrbar.
Aufm Wildsautrail hat irgendjemand den Baum gekuppt. Jetzt kann man dort wieder flüssig durchfahren.

Mal schauen ob es diese Woche noch mal klappt mim fahren, so dass ich mich bei anderen Konditionsfreien mit dran hängen kann. 

In diesem Sinne

Frohe Trailputzete


----------



## cubelix (22. März 2010)

Morgen geht bei mir doch nicht meine bessere Hälfte hat mich mal wieder an 
einen Termin erinnert.  


@ Sven


Bei mir wird es doch Mittwoch werden.


----------



## cubelix (22. März 2010)

Aufm Wildsautrail hat irgendjemand den Baum gekuppt. Jetzt kann man dort  wieder flüssig durchfahren.

@ i TOM

Oh Mann Du warst wirklich LAAAAAANGE nicht mehr unterwegs


----------



## iTom (22. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Aufm Wildsautrail hat irgendjemand den Baum gekuppt. Jetzt kann man dort  wieder flüssig durchfahren.
> 
> @ i TOM
> 
> Oh Mann Du warst wirklich LAAAAAANGE nicht mehr unterwegs



Ja, die meiste Zeit hänge ich im Bauhaus, Globus oder sonstigen Baumärkten ab 
So langsam sehe ich aber wieder Waldboden unter den Füßen So konditionsfrei war ich schon seit 12 Jahre nicht mehr


----------



## Reese23 (23. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es doch Mittwoch werden.



Na dann würd ich sagen machen wir Mittwoch mal fest. Noch wer dabei?


----------



## BruciesCardio (23. März 2010)

Ui, 1300 HM rund um den Michaelshügel und Eichelhügel, wird das nicht langweilig?


----------



## burn23 (23. März 2010)

Ich bin für heut Abend mal raus, sorry. Ob ich morgen fahre entscheide ich morgen.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. März 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> So konditionsfrei war ich schon seit 12 Jahre nicht mehr



Fein!  dann können wir ja mal wieder eine runde zusammen fahren, ich hab das letzte halbe Jahr keine Zeit zum fahren gehabt, meine Kondition ist  gleich null


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (23. März 2010)

So Bil, dann simma Aloi heit Owed....Des heist enweder Höhemeter bis zum kotze oder Enduroräubern...Was wilsch...?


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Ja, die meiste Zeit hänge ich im Bauhaus, Globus oder sonstigen Baumärkten ab


Komisch, dass wir uns da noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen sind.


----------



## cubelix (23. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Na dann würd ich sagen machen wir Mittwoch mal fest. Noch wer dabei?




Schlag mal 17:30 Kaserne vor

Gibt das dann eine Prüf und Einstellfahrt Sven 

@ Oli + Andi

Wie war es heute zu fahren hoffe man braucht kein Spritzschutz mehr


----------



## votecoli (23. März 2010)

Alter was fürn Ritt......hab gefühlte Oberschenkel wie Senator Arni zu seinen besten Zeiten

Achja, s is eigentlich schön abgetrocknet! Die Wege machen wieder Spaß!


----------



## cubelix (23. März 2010)

Also hoffentlich Teffen die Wetterprognosen für Ostern nicht wirklich ein 
Legt mal die Warmen Klamotten nicht zu weit weg 
es könnte wieder einstellige Temperaturen geben 

@ Oli

Vorsicht ned das die Hosen nicht mehr über die Schenkelchen gehen


----------



## votecoli (23. März 2010)

Ich kann nix dafür.....der Bil hat mich gezwungen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (23. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schlag mal 17:30 Kaserne vor
> 
> Gibt das dann eine Prüf und Einstellfahrt Sven
> 
> ...



OK, halb 6 passt.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich eigentlich durch mit einstellen, Kleinigkeiten vielleicht noch aber nichts was uns aufhalten könnte.  Hab heute ja noch zwei Tunigmaßnahmen vorgenommen... mal gespannt ob alles läuft.


----------



## speedygonzales (24. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> OK, halb 6 passt.



ich glaube ihr kam mir heute entgegen als ich den Brusler Kreuzweg runter fuhr..


----------



## BruciesCardio (24. März 2010)

Ich war da auch unterwegs grad am Ende meiner Tour. Mir sind da einige entgegen gekommen an der Kreuzung hoch zur Kaserne und am GBZ.
Die über 1000hm sind doch nicht so langweilig


----------



## Reese23 (24. März 2010)

Ich hab einen gesehen heute... der war mit nem Canondale mit Lefty unterwegs und OHNE Helm!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (25. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen gesehen heute... der war mit nem Canondale mit Lefty unterwegs und OHNE Helm!!!



Ja das war ich! Ach ihr war das mit den Blankgeputzten Räder.. da war ja kein Gramm Matsch zu sehen 

Mir war es nicht ganz wohl dabei trails ohne Helm zu fahren, aber eigentlich hatte ich nur vor auf der Ebene wieder Kondition zu trainieren, naja irgendwie konnte ich den Bergruf nicht widerstehen..


----------



## votecoli (25. März 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ja das war ich! Ach ihr war das mit den Blankgeputzten Räder.. da war ja kein Gramm Matsch zu sehen
> 
> Mir war es nicht ganz wohl dabei trails ohne Helm zu fahren, aber eigentlich hatte ich nur vor auf der Ebene wieder Kondition zu trainieren, naja irgendwie konnte ich den Bergruf nicht widerstehen..


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ja das war ich! Ach ihr war das mit den Blankgeputzten Räder.. da war ja kein Gramm Matsch zu sehen



Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt _äähhh_ pflegt.

EDIT:

Das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so prall bleiben wie die letzten Tage, plant trotzdem jemand zu fahren die Tage???


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt _äähhh_ pflegt.
> 
> *
> Nur ein gepflegtes Bike funzt auch *
> ...




War heut mal mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs 2 Stunden Sonne an die bleichen Gräten......


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

Ist gleich was anderes gell?

@Andi, Burn und wer sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlt - sollen wir morgen Nachmittag bisschen den Strommastentrail quälen? Natürlich unter Vorbehalt des Wetters. Ich brauch mal was gröberes unter die Stollen um die Lyrik mal richtig auszufahren. Ausserdem will ich den Fullface mal spazieren fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ist gleich was anderes gell?
> 
> @Andi, Burn und wer sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlt - sollen wir morgen Nachmittag bisschen den Strommastentrail quälen? Natürlich unter Vorbehalt des Wetters. Ich brauch mal was gröberes unter die Stollen um die Lyrik mal richtig auszufahren. Ausserdem will ich den Fullface mal spazieren fahren.



Nachmittag wäre wann....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nachmittag wäre wann....???



Ist mir egal, ich richte mich nach dir... ich habe um 13 Uhr Feierabend Freitags und um 19 Uhr wirds dunkel... irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2010)

Sollte klappen , bin auch um 13 Uhr fertig....wir telefonieren so um 12 Uhr  mal Morgen .


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

geht klar...


----------



## burn23 (25. März 2010)

Jo bin dabei *lechz*  

Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr am Hedwigsparkplatz?


----------



## cubelix (25. März 2010)

Boahhh Freitags um eins 
Igendwas mache ich falsch

Werde evtl. am Sonntag fahren soll ja der trockenste Tag am Wochende werden.

Viel Spaß am Wadkopp


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2010)

Bringt Federweg mit, am SM-DH ist reichlich (und richtig gut) gebaut worden  Sagt Bescheid wenn ihr euch auf eine Zeit geeinigt habt, wenns net schifft komm ich auch mit.


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jo bin dabei *lechz*
> 
> Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr am Hedwigsparkplatz?



Das ist zu früh, das schaff ich auf keinen Fall... eher halb 3 oder so. Mein Bauch braucht was und ich hab kein Bock mich schon wieder abzurennen. Würde vorschlagen wenn ich mit Andi mittags telefoniert hab ruf ich dich anschließend an.


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bringt Federweg mit, am SM-DH ist reichlich (und richtig gut) gebaut worden



Na das hört sich doch mal gut an... *freu*  Hoffen wir mal es schifft nicht.


----------



## burn23 (25. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ... wenn ich mit Andi mittags telefoniert hab ruf ich dich anschließend an.



Ok geht klar 

@Eike: Gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. März 2010)

Werde evtl. am Sonntag fahren soll ja der trockenste Tag am Wochende werden.



*@cubelix: Wann hast Du vor zu fahren*
*Hätte evtl. lust mich von Dir quällen zu lassen*
*Je nach Wetter*


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2010)

Nur zur Info, es schifft


----------



## Reese23 (26. März 2010)

ja ne is klar... kannst abhacken für heut.


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2010)

Ah, was freu ich mich auf den Dienst heut Mittag un Morgen....


----------



## Reese23 (26. März 2010)

Was´n für´n Dienst?


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2010)

OES Tage (Operativ Eigenständige Schule) Also Labbern und Diskutieren
Bei dem Wetter ist das aber gar ned so tragisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (26. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so prall bleiben wie die letzten Tage, plant trotzdem jemand zu fahren die Tage???



nöö 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6979138#post6979138


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2010)

Irgendwie scheint Cann... nicht nur ein Modell- sondern auch ein Qualitätsproblem zu haben! Nicht umsonst wurde vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein "Wechsel" der Führungsriege vollzogen! Sogar vorher überzeugte (und gesponserte!) Kollegen steigen mittlerweile um! Der Markt boomt einfach zu sehr als das man sich auf vergangenen Lorrbeeren ausruhen kann...


----------



## speedygonzales (26. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint Cann... nicht nur ein Modell- sondern auch ein Qualitätsproblem zu haben!



ich überlege so langsam das Rad zu verkaufen, mir steht es echt bis zum Hals.  Die Freude an dem Rad ist mir schon lange vergangen.

Gibt es eine Cannondale vertretung in DE? ich würde gern anrufen und etwas Dampf ablassen.  Auf deren Website konnte ich leider nur ausländische Vertretungen finden.


----------



## Reese23 (26. März 2010)

Ich hatte (ja ihr lest richtig) mit meinem Rize zwar nie Probleme rein technischer Natur aber ich habe es diese Woche trotzdem verkauft.


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2010)

AhaUn jetzt? Was fährst du außer dem Bomber


----------



## Reese23 (26. März 2010)

...könnt ja mal mit dem Rennrad kommen. 

Quatsch, ich hab schon was im Sinn als Ersatz, bin mir nur noch unschlüssig wegen der Größe... ich will diesmal nicht wieder den Fehler machen zu groß zu kaufen.


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2010)

Lossss, lasses raus! Sonst löchern wir dich bei der nächsten Tour ohne Unterlass...


----------



## cubelix (26. März 2010)

@ Sven

Versender oder Händlerbike


----------



## cubelix (26. März 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Werde evtl. am Sonntag fahren soll ja der trockenste Tag am Wochende werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich Morgens Du Tiefstapler 
Wollen wir hoffen das die Schleußen klemmen


----------



## Reese23 (26. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Sven
> 
> Versender oder Händlerbike



Dreimal darfst du raten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (27. März 2010)

Man soll auch mal loben!

Meine Lefty wurde sofort repariert, bzw die Innereien komplett ausgetauscht, eine Std. später habe ich mein Rad zurückbekommen ! *Danke Ralf für den schnellen Service!* 

jetzt muss es nur noch aufhören zu regnen


----------



## cubelix (27. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Dreimal darfst du raten...



Grenzen wir die Moeglichkeiten etwas ein

Maratonfully 120mm

light Am       140mm

denke Du willst nicht über 13 kg kommen oder


----------



## Reese23 (27. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> light Am       140mm
> 
> denke Du willst nicht über 13 kg kommen oder



So schauts aus... hab einen Favoriten aus Koblenz, Preis / Leistung bzw. Ausstattung sind einfach erdrückend gut. 

Werd die nächste Woche wenn ich paar Tage Urlaub hab mal nach Koblenz fahren zum Probe sitzen.


----------



## Reese23 (27. März 2010)

federaldirt schrieb:


> YouTube- Federal Dirt Biken in Sundern
> 
> 
> klickt mal drauf bitte brauche unbedingt klicks



Schei$ Video, darum kuckt ich das auch keiner an...


----------



## speedygonzales (27. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Schei$ Video, darum kuckt ich das auch keiner an...



Er ist nur ein Spammer, schau in sein Profil, neue User 11 Postings, immer nur Youtube


----------



## cubelix (27. März 2010)

Vorschlag für Morgen

10:30 Eichelberg


----------



## votecoli (27. März 2010)

@speedy: Schneller Service ist gut! Jetzt muß es nur noch halten....

@cubelix: Bin zu 99% Prozent dabei, es sei denn der Bil erschlägt mich heut Abend mitm Schwert weil ich den Berg hoch zu langsam bin....


----------



## burn23 (27. März 2010)

Ich wär u. U. auch morgen dabei. Weiß aber noch net 100pro bescheid. Steigt da auf jedenfall was? Vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt...


----------



## Reese23 (27. März 2010)

Verlassen ist, wer sich auf andere verlässt! 

Habe heute mein Fahrradkeller eingerichtet und nach Fertigstellung nochmals das Votec inspiziert. 
Nachdem wir diese Woche in Bruchsal den "Gardasee" gefahren sind und ich mich geplagt hab ohne Ende ist mit der Gedanke nicht aus dem Kopf gegangen dass evtl. die Übersetzung der Hammerschmidt nicht stimmt. Also hab ich heute die Kette mal runter gemacht und habe die Zähne am Kettenblatt gezählt - und siehe da, ein 24er statt einem 22er. 

------------

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs stimmt bin ich auch dabei morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (27. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Verlassen ist, wer sich auf andere verlässt!
> 
> Habe heute mein Fahrradkeller eingerichtet und nach Fertigstellung nochmals das Votec inspiziert.
> Nachdem wir diese Woche in Bruchsal den "Gardasee" gefahren sind und ich mich geplagt hab ohne Ende ist mit der Gedanke nicht aus dem Kopf gegangen dass evtl. die Übersetzung der Hammerschmidt nicht stimmt. Also hab ich heute die Kette mal runter gemacht und habe die Zähne am Kettenblatt gezählt - und siehe da, ein 24er statt einem 22er.
> ...



Oje oje, hoffen wir mal das da net noch mehr zum Vorschein kommt


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Vorschlag für Morgen
> 
> 10:30 Eichelberg



soll aber Morgen nur regnen...
Mädels


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2010)

Ich beruf mich mal auf das 1% Prozent von GesternMein Magen ist Sackschwer und ich irgendwie lustlos.....
Falls es mich doch rauszieht bin ich zu geplannter Zeit am richtigen Ort!

@Swen: Eigentlich Schade was da jetzt schon alles war...! Ich dachte Votec hätte unter neuer Führung die Kurve gekriegt! Naja, irgendwie scheint bei vielen Herstellern der Wurm drin! (Siehe oben!)


----------



## cubelix (28. März 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht soll es von 10:00 - 15:00 trocken bleiben 

Bin um 10:30 an der Kaserne 

@ Sven

24 ger  Da stellt sich doch die Frage ob man sein nächstes Rad selbst   aufbaut.Trifft man den Schuldige jeden Morgen im  Spiegel.


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2010)

GenauUnd kann dem dann mal so richtig seine Meinung sagen....


----------



## Reese23 (28. März 2010)

Ja ist ärgerlich aber es ist nicht beschrieben ob die ein 22er oder 24er verbauen, allerdings wird die Hammerschmidt mit beiden Blättern ausgeliefert. Die waren bestimmt nur zu faul zum tauschen oder wussten es noch nicht mal. 

Ich fahr heute nicht, hab Kopfschmerzen ohne Ende... viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (28. März 2010)

Doch ne gute Runde gefahren ohne nenenswerte Niederschläge
Burn hat mich wenigstens nicht im Stich gelassen 
haben mal versucht den Stufentrail auf der Männerlinie zu fahren

ging fast gut bis auf einen Bodenkontakt meinerseits  .
Waren auch in Sache Trailreinigung unterwegs  hätten da noch ein paar Hände gebrauchen können 

aber die daheimgeblieben Warmduscherschönwetterfahrerpussys  haben ja das Sofa bevorzugt schämt euch.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. März 2010)

Mir sind heute 3 Fully-Fahrer (einer mit Heidelsheimer Trikot) gegen 11:50 Uhr am Michaelsberg entgegen gekommen (ich hoch, die runter).
War das jemand von euch?


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2010)

Nix mit Couchpussis! War ca ne viertel Stunde später an der Kaserne. (Haste den Wischer wieder eingeklappt Björn). Hab dann überlegt euch anzurufen, war aber heut irgendwie ned so wirklich fit und hab mich so hin-und hergeangelt!
Die drei biker waren nicht von uns. Hab sie aber auch getroffen und den mit dem Mtb Trikot gekannt!
Es waren noch mehrere Radler unterwegs, unter anderem zwei mit Cann..! Aufgefallen ist mir bei fast allen das sie verlernt haben zu Grüßen


----------



## cubelix (28. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nix mit Couchpussis! War ca ne viertel Stunde später an der Kaserne. (Haste den Wischer wieder eingeklappt Björn). Hab dann überlegt euch anzurufen, war aber heut irgendwie ned so wirklich fit und hab mich so hin-und hergeangelt!
> Die drei biker waren nicht von uns. Hab sie aber auch getroffen und den mit dem Mtb Trikot gekannt!
> Es waren noch mehrere Radler unterwegs, unter anderem zwei mit Cann..! Aufgefallen ist mir bei fast allen das sie verlernt haben zu Grüßen



Du Nase ruf halt an das es 15 Minuten später wird 

ahh Du hast den Wischer hochgestellt.

Sehen uns am Mittwoch


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2010)

Ich bin euren Spuren gefolgt.....aber irgendwann waren dann zuviele da.... Wie gesagt irgendwie war heut der Wurm drin! So langsam geht mir aber das Wetter wirklich auf den Sack! Naja, wir können ja nix ändern!!! Noch drei Tage dann sind Ferien, vielleicht wird das Wetter dann auch besser!! Brauch jemand was von GO Cycle? Werd morgen Vormittag bestellen!


----------



## burn23 (28. März 2010)

Aha Olli, du warst das  Hab mich schon gewundert 

Die 3 Typen sind uns auch öfters begegnet, genauso die 2 mit den Cannondales. War schon ordentlich was los heut. 

Ach ja, der Käsekuchen im Sallenbusch war sehr köstlich


----------



## Reese23 (28. März 2010)

Ich war heute auch nicht fit und bin es immer noch nicht richtig... hab noch immer Kopfweh - Scheißwetter.


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2010)

Das Wetter Auf-und ab merk ich meinem Wohlbefinden deutlich an. Und dann noch die geklaute Stunde....


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und dann noch die geklaute Stunde....



Mecker net, dafür kann man auch abends wieder fahren. Sommerzeit forever!!!


----------



## cubelix (28. März 2010)

Ja die letzten Tage mit den 20 Grad haben schon verwöhnt 

Aber wir haben ja immer noch März  

Ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter stabiler werden auf jeden Fall kein Regen bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. März 2010)

Irgendwie schauen wir immer in total unterschiedliche Wetterberichte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2010)

Du musst das nächste mal einfach mit uns in den Schwawa fahren. Wenn Engel reisen wird das Wetter immer gut.


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch nicht fit und bin es immer noch nicht richtig... hab noch immer Kopfweh - Scheißwetter.



Hey da können wir uns die Hand schütteln......


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mecker net, dafür kann man auch abends wieder fahren. Sommerzeit forever!!!


 

Da haste eigentlich rechtSind schließlich den Winter durchgeradelt(gerutscht!). Dann sollte man jetzt positiv denken


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich bin unschlüssig... was macht mehr Sinn für unser Terrain und Fahrweise:

1. kürzeres Oberrohr und langer Vorbau (M Rahmen)
2. längeres Oberrohr und kurzer Vorbau (L Rahmen)

Ich will unbedingt vermeiden dass ich wieder zu lange auf dem Hobel sitze wie auf meinem Rize und der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinterm Tretlager ist dass das Rad vorne wieder an jedem Stich leicht wird... tendiere daher zu M mit längerem Vorbau.


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2010)

Schatzele, des isch ned so oifach.....
Stand bei meinem 301 auch vor der Frage. Mit 181cm und 83er Schrittlänge wäre sowohl M als auch L in Frage gekommen. Da ich mich aber aufm Mk3 in L irgendwie immer gestreckt gefühlt habe isses das M geworden was mir perfekt liegt. Ganz klar ist aber auch das ein tausch des Vorbaus praktisch Welten ausmacht! Deine Cannonenkugel kannste mit aktuellen AMs MEINER Meinung nach nicht vergleichen. Die Jungs bauen vielleicht gute CCler und Hardtails, sind aber Welten von einer geeigneten AM Geometrie weg. So erschien es mir auf jeden Fall beim Probesitzen bzw. fahren. Das Problem mit dem steigen hatte ich gefühlsmäßig beim alten längeren Rahmen sogar mehr als beim jetztigen in M! Da die Dinger aber bei jedem Hersteller anders Ausfallen solltest du versuchen beide Probe zu fahren bzw. sitzen. Was für UNSERE Gegend und für DICH besser ist kann man schwer sagen und hängt wohl auch damit zusammen wie wohl du Dich aufm Votec fühlst!


----------



## Curtado (29. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich bin unschlüssig... was macht mehr Sinn für unser Terrain und Fahrweise:
> 
> ...



Normalerweise ist es umgekehrt! Langes Oberrohr viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad.Kurzes Oberrohr aufrechtere Sitzposition weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad.Ich denke das Problem beim Rize kommt von der langen Lefty ohne Absenkung. Ich bin 1,82 und fahre ein Rize in M da Cannondale immer sehr lange Rahmen baut.


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

Danke euch... hab mir heute Mittag mal ein L bestellt. Wenns nicht passen sollte ist es gleich wieder eingetütet.

Wie siehts morgen mit biken aus? Hat wer Lust und Zeit zwei Stunden zu fahren? Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich so um halb 6 in Bruchsal ne Runde drehen...

--------------
EDIT:

Heute hab ich mal probehalber einen 60er Holzfeller ans V.SX geschraubt und bin begeistert wie das Bike dadurch an "Handling" gewonnen hat...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mal probehalber einen 60er Holzfeller ans V.SX geschraubt und bin begeistert wie das Bike dadurch an "Handling" gewonnen hat...



Jetzt noch ein anderer Lenker und alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein anderer Lenker und alles wird gut.



Bin grad am suchen... das Teil biegt sich ganz schön heftig ist mir vorhin beim "spielen" aufgefallen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bin grad am suchen... das Teil biegt sich ganz schön heftig ist mir vorhin beim "spielen" aufgefallen.



Den fahre ich. Ist leicht, stabil und gibts in fast allen Farben.


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Günstige Alternativen sind noch der Sun V1 und Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup.


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Den fahre ich. Ist leicht, stabil und gibts in fast allen Farben.



Fast den selben hab ich mir grad ausgekuckt... durch den kürzeren Vorbau sitz ich jetzt doch sehr kompakt daher evtl. einen mit so wenig Erhöhung.

LINK vergesse...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Fast den selben hab ich mir grad ausgekuckt... durch den kürzeren Vorbau sitz ich jetzt doch sehr kompakt daher evtl. einen mit so wenig Erhöhung.
> 
> LINK vergesse...



Ich fahre auch nicht den 1,5er aus meinem Link. Das ist meiner, ich hoffe Du erkennst das auf dem Foto einigermaßen.

Edith sagt: Den Vorbau hab ich wieder runtergeschmissen. 70 war mir zu lang. Bin auch wieder bei 60.


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Edith sagt: Den Vorbau hab ich wieder runtergeschmissen. 70 war mir zu lang. Bin auch wieder bei 60.



...wollt es gard sagen, so viel kürzer als mein Stylo ist dein Vorbau auch nicht grade auf dem Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (29. März 2010)

nach was richtet sich die breite vom Lenkrad?

ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein Lenkrad zu breit ist (70 cm).
Wenn ich von der angebliche Faustregel ausgehe Schulterbreite = Lenkerbreite, müsste ich einiges abschneiden.

Hab bei längere Touren immer auf der rechte Seite im Schulter- / Nackenbereich leichte schmerzen, vielleicht kommt das ja davon.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...wollt es gard sagen, so viel kürzer als mein Stylo ist dein Vorbau auch nicht grade auf dem Foto...



Wie gesagt, kam nicht damit zurecht. Jetzt ist ein Truvativ AKA 60 in schwarz drauf. Passt besser. Wenn ich den neuen Dämpfer eingebaut hab, mach ich mal ein aktuelles Bild.

Kannst den Vorbau haben, wenn Du willst.


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Faustregel ausgehe Schulterbreite = Lenkerbreite.



Die Faustregel kenn ich vom Rennrad aber vom MTB erscheint mir das schon arg kurz.

Schau mal hier, da wird eigentlich so ziemlich alles erklärt!


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Das mit der Schulterbreite ist von vorgestern so wie die alten Regeln zur Rahmenhöhenbestimmung. Die Breite richtet sich in erster Linie nach dem Einsatzzweck und natürlich der persönlichen Vorliebe. Im Allgemeinen gilt je downhill desto breiter


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Danke euch... hab mir heute Mittag mal ein L bestellt. Wenns nicht passen sollte ist es gleich wieder eingetütet.
> 
> Wie siehts morgen mit biken aus? Hat wer Lust und Zeit zwei Stunden zu fahren? Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich so um halb 6 in Bruchsal ne Runde drehen...
> 
> ...


 

Ich und Bil sind morgen im Holz und damit fürs Fahren rausAm Mittwoch haben wir mal angedacht etwas früher loszueiern und das Tageslicht zu nutzen. Wann genau und ob wir uns dann einfach mit den später fahrenden treffen werden wir morgen noch erorieren!
Bil hatte die Idee am Karfreitag eine etwas löngere Tour zu fahren. Irgendwo in die weitere Umgebung! Wer also Lust hat...


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

Mittwoch könnte ich denke auch schon früher... ich arbeite nur morgens noch bisschen dann mache ich mich an unseren Zaun daheim aber Nachmittags wär ich frei also sagt ne Uhrzeit an wann es losgehen soll am Mittwoch...


----------



## Reese23 (30. März 2010)

Also bei mir wirds nichts heute Abend... muss mich heute schon an den Zaun machen da ich am Freitag Arbeitsverbot bekommen habe. 

Morgen dann aber... hoffe das Wetter hält.


----------



## votecoli (30. März 2010)

So, an alle Interssierten: Morgen wär geplant ca.16.00 Uhr - 16.30 Uhr zu starten! Natürlich stark vom Wetter abhängig! Wer später kann soll einfach durchklingeln und man kann sich treffen!


----------



## Reese23 (30. März 2010)

Wie lange habt Ihr den vor zu fahren?


----------



## votecoli (30. März 2010)

Öh, so lang wie wir Lust haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (30. März 2010)

Ohje und das bei deiner Form zur Zeit... da pack ich besser zwei Riegel mehr ein.


----------



## votecoli (30. März 2010)

jojo, du alte Rennradschwucke...Wir gleiten sozusagen durch die Auen...Nee mal im Ernst. Mir macht irgendwie die Zeitumstellung zu schaffen, und dann plagt mich der Bil noch im Wald..(Schatzi,was ischn..). Also wirklich piano!
Hat sich mal einer wegen Karfreitag überlegt! Ist dein Rädchen bis dahin da, Swen
Naja, mal schauen! Was ist den mit den anderen???


----------



## cubelix (30. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> jojo, du alte Rennradschwucke...Wir gleiten sozusagen durch die Auen...Nee mal im Ernst. Mir macht irgendwie die Zeitumstellung zu schaffen, und dann plagt mich der Bil noch im Wald..(Schatzi,was ischn..). Also wirklich piano!
> Hat sich mal einer wegen Karfreitag überlegt! Ist dein Rädchen bis dahin da, Swen
> Naja, mal schauen! Was ist den mit den anderen???



Ich leben noch 

Männer 16:30 isch äuserste der Gefühle Morgen 

zum Karfreitag  habe ich jetzt mal freigehalten zum Biken gerne Ganztagestour.


----------



## votecoli (30. März 2010)




----------



## iTom (30. März 2010)

Ich war heute unterwegs, eine Superspontanausfahrt. War teilweise etwas teigig der Boden, aber alles in allem gut fahrbar. Einfahrt zu den Serpentinen ist leider immer noch etwas schwierig, bis unmöglich Rest ist fahrbar. Die Männerlinie aufm Stufentrail war auch wieder sehr schön fahrbar 
Seit wann ist denn der andere NSG-Trail wieder so gut befahrbar, hinterm M-Berg? (2 Bäume sind aus dem Weg geräumt worden)


----------



## Reese23 (30. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer wegen Karfreitag überlegt! Ist dein Rädchen bis dahin da, Swen




Auf keinen Fall kommt es vor Ostern... mir würd schon reichen wenn VOTEC endlich mal das 22er Kettenblatt für die Hammerschmidt schicken würd.


----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall kommt es vor Ostern... mir würd schon reichen wenn VOTEC endlich mal das 22er Kettenblatt für die Hammerschmidt schicken würd.



*Brauchst Du ein normales 22 Kettenblatt???? Ich hab ein gebrauchtes 22-ziger rumliegen*


----------



## Reese23 (31. März 2010)

Nene, die Hammerschmidt-Blätter sind so ganz komisch gearbeitet an der Aufnahme da das Blatt ja direkt auf dem Getriebe läuft. Aber danke dir fürs Angebot. 

Männer bei mir wird das glaube nichts heute... der Zaun wert sich in ungeahntem Ausmaß.  Muss diverse Pfosten neu einbetonieren was eigentlich nicht geplant war und ständig muss ich pausieren weils heftigst regnet. *Dreckswetter*


----------



## BruciesCardio (31. März 2010)

Ja ist denn heut schon April...

Mal eine ganz andere Frage an die Schrauber: Meint ihr man kann eine Reba Tauchrohreinheit von 2009/10 mit Standrohren älterer Modeljahren fahren?

Edith meint: http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/...k=Landkreis Karlsruhe&bland=badenwuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (31. März 2010)

Müsste im Prinzip funktionieren da sich am Durchmesser der Standrohre ja nichts geändert hat.


----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer wegen Karfreitag überlegt!
> Naja, mal schauen! Was ist den mit den anderen???



*Na die Runde vom Sonntag mit Karsten nochmal..(ich muss irre sein).... oder F-Way in Rodalben....*


----------



## BruciesCardio (1. April 2010)

Den kurzen Trail richtung Ungeheuer-Klamm (wo man in Untergrombach rauskommt) gibts nich mehr. Da liegen soviele Bäume und Äste das ich 15 min gebraucht habe da raus zu kommen. Ich musste mein Bike den Hohlweg dort runterwerfen um auf den Waldweg zu kommen


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na die Runde vom Sonntag mit Karsten nochmal..(ich muss irre sein).... oder F-Way in Rodalben....*



*Tipp für Morgen.....nehmt anständig was zu Essen mit Jungs,Ihr werdet´s brauchen und am besten noch etwas extra Flüssigkeit.
Und bitte eines, langsames Enduro Tempo....das Teil hat laut GPS 2000HM....*


----------



## Eike. (1. April 2010)

Wow langsam wirst du mir unheimlich


----------



## votecoli (1. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Tipp für Morgen.....nehmt anständig was zu Essen mit Jungs,Ihr werdet´s brauchen und am besten noch etwas extra Flüssigkeit.*
> *Und bitte eines, langsames Enduro Tempo....das Teil hat laut GPS 2000HM....*


 


Sllloooooowwwwwwwllllyyyyyy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wow langsam wirst du mir unheimlich



*80% Trail rauf wie runter......aber Ich war so fertig vor 14 Tagen das ich mit 5 KMH über die Trail geschlichen bin.....:kotz: und nur noch die 2Meter vor meinem Bike registriert hatte*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Tipp für Morgen.....nehmt anständig was zu Essen mit Jungs,Ihr werdet´s brauchen und am besten noch etwas extra Flüssigkeit.
> Und bitte eines, langsames Enduro Tempo....das Teil hat laut GPS 2000HM....*



2000 hms sind in der Pfalz mind 4 Berge? Wo ward ihr denn da?


----------



## votecoli (3. April 2010)

Endgeile Tour Gestern, Männer








un ich hab nichtmal Muskelkater...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (3. April 2010)

1747 Hm und nicht mal Muskelkater...

Du machst mir auch angst


----------



## BruciesCardio (3. April 2010)

Respekt! Hoffentlich war die Natur auch so schön wie die Tour


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Endgeile Tour Gestern, Männer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die haben euch beschi$$en. Ihr seid 40 hms zuviel gefahren.


----------



## cubelix (3. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Endgeile Tour Gestern, Männer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito Oli  Best Karfreitag ever 

Wenn Du nicht mal Muskelkater hast hätten wir doch gleich den Nightride dranhängen sollen .


----------



## votecoli (3. April 2010)

Ich hab kurz drüber nachgedacht.....(Aber Schatzi hat mich nichtmehr gehen lassen)


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2010)

*Ich hatte aber Muskelkater*

*Die restlichen Bilder sind im Fotoalbum*


----------



## votecoli (3. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder Andi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. April 2010)

Seid ihr auch Rad gefahren, oder ward ihr nur am Pausemachen und Fressen
Ich beneide Euch um die Tour...


----------



## cubelix (3. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch Rad gefahren, oder ward ihr nur am Pausemachen und Fressen
> Ich beneide Euch um die Tour...




JA Tom ohne Mampf kein Dampf  und Dampf brauchten wir reichlich


----------



## cubelix (3. April 2010)

Gute Arbeit mit den Fotos Andi,bekommst ein Extra Hasischmatzi


----------



## Reese23 (3. April 2010)

Hi Mädels,

hab grad mal bisschen gebastelt...






-------------------
EDIT:

Hab eben das Videomaterial gesichtet... da ist einiges brauchbares dabei.


----------



## cubelix (3. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> hab grad mal bisschen gebastelt...
> 
> ...




Yeeeahhh


----------



## votecoli (3. April 2010)

Doppel Yeeaaaahh....


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

*Das ist der Flaschenhalter Olli den ich meinte...ans 301*


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit mit den Fotos Andi,bekommst ein Extra Hasischmatzi



 Danke


----------



## burn23 (4. April 2010)

Hmmm, Bilder sehen schonmal Klasse aus, bin aber auch auf das Videomaterial gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmmm, Bilder sehen schonmal Klasse aus, bin aber auch auf das Videomaterial gespannt



*Fahr Du mal langsamer.....ich hatte immer nur Dein Hinterrad drauf, trotz automatischer Bildfolge*


----------



## Reese23 (4. April 2010)

Bin ja schon dabei...


----------



## votecoli (4. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bin ja schon dabei...


 

Los...hop...schneller....


----------



## Reese23 (4. April 2010)

So, hier ein kleines Intro... geh jetzt zu den Eltern Kuchen essen. Heute Abend gehts dann ans eingemachte. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10669410"]Karfreitag - Tour der Leiden - INTRO on Vimeo[/ame]

Kann sein das es noch paar Minuten dauert bis das Video verfügbar ist. Ist grad die Hölle los auf dem Server.


----------



## burn23 (4. April 2010)

Na dann lass dir den Kuchen mal schmecken


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, hier ein kleines Intro... geh jetzt zu den Eltern Kuchen essen. Heute Abend gehts dann ans eingemachte.
> 
> Karfreitag - Tour der Leiden - INTRO on Vimeo
> 
> Kann sein das es noch paar Minuten dauert bis das Video verfügbar ist. Ist grad die Hölle los auf dem Server.


 

*Du hast Deinen Beruf verfehlt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (4. April 2010)

Wart mal bis der Rest kommt.


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wart mal bis der Rest kommt.



*Morgen Eppingen???? Fullface zur Schau tragen????*


----------



## Reese23 (4. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Morgen Eppingen???? Fullface zur Schau tragen????*



Gerne eigentlich aber ich muss mit zu Kerstins Oma in der Pfalz... leider nicht zum biken.


----------



## Reese23 (5. April 2010)

Hey Ihr Pussis,

ich hab die Nacht durchgearbeitet (ok, nicht ganz ) und hab das Video fertig gemacht... wurde etwas länger weil ich mich von einigen Passagen nicht trennen wollte. Holt euch einen Kaffee und lehnt euch zurück... Viel Spaß

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10687287"]Karfreitag Pfalztour on Vimeo[/ame]

Es kann wie immer noch ne Weile dauern bis das Video auf dem Server frei ist. 

*EDIT:* Das _"Sorry, there was a problem..."_ ignorieren und ab und an mit F5 reloaden.

*EDIT 2*: Hier noch der Forumslink zum Video. http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5537


----------



## burn23 (5. April 2010)

Sauber , der Ostermontag ist gerettet


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2010)

Wie geil!
Es wird Zeit, dass meine FRiederike endlich kommt und ich mittun kann.


----------



## votecoli (5. April 2010)

Soooooo geiiillllll.....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2010)

*Nur geil Alter ..saubere Arbeit...*und Gruß von Ute (das hätte ich nicht fahren können, hätte mir sämtliche Knochen gebrochen)* Schon komisch sich mal selber fahren zu sehen, man bin ich langsam*


----------



## Ghosthunter (5. April 2010)

[email protected],

ich hier kommt mal eine kleine Stimme dazwischen. Ich wollte einfach mal ganz plump fragen mal mitfahren könnte falls ihr mal zum "einkaufen fahrt"  wo einen Noob nicht zum Klotz am Bein wird und es passabel für mein Bike ist.


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2010)

Den Serpentinentrail am Wattkopf ist er problemlos runter gekommen, für den Kraichgau müsst es also reichen 

@Reese23
Reschpekt. Sehr cooles Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (5. April 2010)

Danke euch... 

Noch mal kurz zum Video bzw. zu den Aufnahmen und der Cam:

*@Cubelix:* die Cam schlägt mit Blick in Fahrtrichtung irgendwo an, auf allen Aufnahmen ist ein extremes Klappern zu hören. Extrem nervig aber viel schlimmer, der originale Ton kann als zweite Tonspur leider nicht verwendet werden.
Auch möglich wäre, dass die Cam etwas lose in der Halterung sitzt den das Klappern ist synchron mit harten Schlägen und extremen Wackeln der Aufnahme. Mit Blickrichtung nach Hinten ist es definitiv besser und das Klappern ist ganz weg.

*Zum Codec:* Ich habe das Video aufgrund der Länge auf QuickTime mit H.264 codiert und bin trotzdem bei 720x480 Pixel auf knapp 400 MB gekommen. 
Das Vollformat (also 1280x720 Pixel) bei H.264 Codec bringt es auf knappe 800 MB... definitiv zu groß um es irgendwo hoch zu laden, daher die Reduktion auf 720x480 Pixel. 
*Fazit*: Ich werde künftig also eher pro z.B. Musiktitel ein Video codieren welches dann auf Vollformat bei etwa 200 MB liegen sollte. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche und Anregungen??? Musikwünsche für die nächsten Clips? 

*EDIT:* Wenn jemand Vorschläge zum Codec haben sollte bitte Bescheid geben... DANKE


----------



## votecoli (5. April 2010)

Ich wollt nur noch mal ein Lob sowohl an Kameramann cubelix wie auch dem Regisseur Reese aussprechen! Habt ihr super gemachtMeine Frau hat so ungefähr das gleiche gesagt wie Ute! O-Ton: Ihr seit doch krank da SO zu fahren...
Es war echt supi in der Pfalz....deswegen:

Wer morgen noch frei hätte, ich hab fest vor morgen (Ca.20 Grad) nochmal ne Tour zu machen


----------



## votecoli (5. April 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> ich hier kommt mal eine kleine Stimme dazwischen. Ich wollte einfach mal ganz plump fragen mal mitfahren könnte falls ihr mal zum "einkaufen fahrt"  wo einen Noob nicht zum Klotz am Bein wird und es passabel für mein Bike ist.


 

Prinzipiell darf bei uns jeder mitmachen, wenn er so nett anfrägt erst recht
Wir haben meist Mittwoch Abends unseren "Fahrtag"! Am Wochenende nach Bedarf.  Einfach reinschauen wann wir uns treffen und Bescheid sagen wenn du kommst! (Wegen warten falls es mal fünf min länger dauert!)
Beim fahren mußt du selber entscheiden was du dir bzw. deinem bike zutraust! Gezwungen oder ausgebuht wird sicher keiner...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2010)

@reese

Hier mal ein Bild vom Lenker mit aktuellem Vorbau. Kann beides nur empfehlen. Preis-Leistung stimmt in Anbetracht des Gewichts.


----------



## cubelix (5. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Danke euch...
> 
> Noch mal kurz zum Video bzw. zu den Aufnahmen und der Cam:
> 
> ...



@ Reese

Das ist das Sicherungsband!.Da ist ein Plastikgnubbel dran der bei Fahren an die Cam klopft


----------



## iTom (5. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @reese
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild vom Lenker mit aktuellem Vorbau. Kann beides nur empfehlen. Preis-Leistung stimmt in Anbetracht des Gewichts.



Wird der Vorbau überhaupt belastet? An dem Rad hängt ja kein Krümel Dreck
Ist wohl ein Eisdielen-Proceed


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Danke euch...
> 
> Noch mal kurz zum Video bzw. zu den Aufnahmen und der Cam:
> 
> ...



*So und noch mal Danke auch an Karsten.....ohne Camman kein Vid
Vorschlag: Abspann so als Anregung und die Musi war Top. *


----------



## iTom (5. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Pussis,
> 
> ich hab die Nacht durchgearbeitet (ok, nicht ganz ) und hab das Video fertig gemacht... wurde etwas länger weil ich mich von einigen Passagen nicht trennen wollte. Holt euch einen Kaffee und lehnt euch zurück... Viel Spaß
> 
> ...



Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen Tolle Arbeit

Mal schauen, wann ich das Video zu Ende sehen kann. Mein kleiner "Zeitrauber" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beansprucht momentan mein Zeitkonto sehr stark


----------



## Reese23 (5. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Vorschlag: Abspann*


*

Wollt ich eigentlich noch machen, aber bin um 2 heute Nacht fast vor dem Mac eingepennt... nächstes Mal garantiert.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (5. April 2010)

@ Reese

Hab mir gerade das Vid reingezogen  was soll ich sagen 



Dank euch  fürs Lob

glaubt mir Kameramann ist nicht so einfach  vor allem wenn die junge Sacher vorausfliegen und mann sich besser die Bremshebel abmontiert
bevor mann auf REC drückt.


SO 

Habe mich heute vom Meister der Qualen in die Pfalz zur 9 Gipfeltour
abhohlen lassen.
Hier ein paar Impressionen:










die Trails runter waren eher technisch mit jeder Menge Spitzkehren
also zum üben perfektund umfallen konnte man an manchen stellen auch nicht 

Aber die Tour ist Laaaaaannnnnnnngggg
2000 hm +  und ca.55 km   

Aber geil wahr es trotzdem


----------



## votecoli (5. April 2010)

Habt ihr die Tour runtergeladen?


----------



## cubelix (5. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Tour runtergeladen?



JA haben wir!

Sieht aber auf dem Navi aus wie eine Portion Spagetthi ohne Soße 
War echt schwer sich nicht zu verfahren.


----------



## votecoli (5. April 2010)

Die hier:


http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11508.html


----------



## Reese23 (5. April 2010)

*NEID* und ich hab nichts gemacht heut als bei Oma zu fressen... sieht super aus die Tour und eure Bilder natürlich aus.


----------



## cubelix (5. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die hier:
> 
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11508.html



Rischtisch  Oli

allerdings haben wir den Rehberg ausgelassen weil Ebbe im Trinkrucksack

und es wahren trotzdem über 2000 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Wird der Vorbau überhaupt belastet? An dem Rad hängt ja kein Krümel Dreck
> Ist wohl ein Eisdielen-Proceed



Keine Angst. Wird schon artgerecht gehalten. Muss sich mittlerweile nur mit nem HT die Toureneinsätze teilen. 

Hatte vor ner Woche BM-Premiere mit dem HT. Mal was anderes.


----------



## burn23 (6. April 2010)

@Cubelix + Trail-Dive: "Neidmodus" an   Sieht aber schon recht tricky aus, was das Navigieren des Tracks angeht, da musste man bestimmt gut aufpassen sich net wieder an der selben Stelle wiederzufinden. "Neidmodus" aus


----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

Moinsen,

eben war der Postler da und hat das Nerve gebracht. Werd es später mal zusammen schrauben und wenn es passt treib ich mich wahrscheinlich heute Abend in Bruchsal rum... Wetter soll ja gut bleiben.


----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @reese
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild vom Lenker mit aktuellem Vorbau. Kann beides nur empfehlen. Preis-Leistung stimmt in Anbetracht des Gewichts.



Ich bin mit dem kürzeren 60er Holzfeller jetzt doch sehr zufrieden nach dem Probelauf am Karfreitag... morgen müsste noch der neue Lenker kommen. Hab mich jetzt für den Kandidaten entschieden. LINK


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2010)

Ui das Rot sieht ja lecker aus, hätte bestimmt gut ans Ransom gepasst. Gib mal Bescheid was er wiegt wenn du ihn hast. Hersteller die keine Gewichte angeben hab ich ja gefressen.


----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

Ja ist bisschen blöd das kein Gewicht angegeben wurde... muss halt die Küchenwaage wieder herhalten. 

Ich wollte auch erst den roten, hab mich dann aber doch für den weißen entschieden. Die Gewichte dürften ja aber nicht groß abweichen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ui das Rot sieht ja lecker aus, hätte bestimmt gut ans Ransom gepasst. Gib mal Bescheid was er wiegt wenn du ihn hast. Hersteller die keine Gewichte angeben hab ich ja gefressen.



*Zw. 275g und 300g...wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf hab*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (6. April 2010)

Tag die Herren,

macht mächtig Spaß in diesem Thread zu lesen. Was ich mich nur immer wieder frage ist, woher Ihr die ganzen Namen der Trails am Michaelsberg&co kennt? Erfindet Ihr die selbst oder gibt es hierzu irgendwo eine Übersicht o.ä. wo man sowas lesen kann?

Mich würde es mal brennend interessieren wie Ihr den Michaels und seine Nachbarberge unsicher macht. Ihr kennt bestimmt einige Tails die ich noch nicht kenne. 
Vom Bike her dürfte meines Euren Anforderungen entsprechen habe ein Ghost ert7500. Wie ich auf manchen Fotos gesehen habe sind Eure Bikes auch 160mm-orientiert?!
Wäre es von daher mal möglich sich bei Euch anzuhängen?
Ob ich konditionell als auch fahrtechnisch mithalten kann weiß ich nicht - würde aber mein bestes geben .


----------



## burn23 (6. April 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Tag die Herren,
> 
> macht mächtig Spaß in diesem Thread zu lesen. Was ich mich nur immer wieder frage ist, woher Ihr die ganzen Namen der Trails am Michaelsberg&co kennt? Erfindet Ihr die selbst oder gibt es hierzu irgendwo eine Übersicht o.ä. wo man sowas lesen kann?
> 
> ...



Jo fahr mal mit, dann beantworten wir dir auch gern deine Fragen  und du siehst dann wie was wo abgeht


----------



## burn23 (6. April 2010)

Ach ja: 

Morgen 17.30 Uhr 

Treffpunkt: Kaserne Eichelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (6. April 2010)

Ja ok diese Woche ist natürlich gleich mal schlecht bei mir. Aber nächste Woche wäre ich dabei. 
Fahrt ihr auch an Wochenenden?


----------



## burn23 (6. April 2010)

Kommt schon öfters vor, bei Bedarf halt. Mittwochs steht als fixer Treff fest.

Gruß Burn


----------



## votecoli (6. April 2010)

Morgen 17.30 Uhr geht klar Bin eventuell morgen nochmal in der Pfalz, das Wetter war heutund so haben mein Junior und ich ne gediegene Tour um den Kalmit gedreht:












Waren zwar "nur" 25km und 800hm aber für nen 9 Jährigen hat er sich super geschlagen und ist alles rauf und runter gedüst...


----------



## BruciesCardio (6. April 2010)

Auch wenn der MB klein is gibts da doch ein haufen versteckter Wege. Ich denke ich habe jetzt nach 1 Jahr mehr oder weniger Suche den SerpentinenTrail gefunden 

Fahr wohl zu oft allein


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Tag die Herren,
> 
> macht mächtig Spaß in diesem Thread zu lesen. Was ich mich nur immer wieder frage ist, woher Ihr die ganzen Namen der Trails am Michaelsberg&co kennt? Erfindet Ihr die selbst oder gibt es hierzu irgendwo eine Übersicht o.ä. wo man sowas lesen kann?
> 
> ...



*Naja ein Teil der Namen sind auf meinem Mist gewachsen....Übersicht gibts nicht..nur Mündliche Weitergabe bei Anwesenheit.
Einfach mitfahren dann stellt man fest ob es funkt oder nicht.....die Fahrtechnik kommt mit der Zeit und Konditionell einfach an mir dranhängen bin die Abschlusslampe.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Zw. 275g und 300g...wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf hab*



300 ist mittlerweile ja fast schon wieder schwer. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (6. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> 
> Morgen 17.30 Uhr
> 
> Treffpunkt: Kaserne Eichelberg


Also ich würde mich morgen gerne anschließen  
über Zielkoordinaten und ne Kontaktnummer würde ich mich freuen (PM)

thx
Alex


----------



## votecoli (6. April 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&rl...q=eichelbergkaserne&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


Treffpunkt Am Haupteingang (Schranken!). Nicht zu verfehlen! Ne Nummer schick ich dir per PN


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2010)

Ach warst schneller.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Auch wenn der MB klein is gibts da doch ein haufen versteckter Wege. Ich denke ich habe jetzt nach 1 Jahr mehr oder weniger Suche den SerpentinenTrail gefunden
> 
> Fahr wohl zu oft allein



*Zu Ersterem: Selber schuld 
Zu Zweitem: Stimmt* änders doch


----------



## votecoli (6. April 2010)

Ach Andi, danke für das Angebot wegen dem Flaschenhalter! Im Moment werd ich mal gar keinen dranschrauben. Fahr ja eh meistens mit Rucksack...


----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

Freunde, ich bin verliebt...  








Das Teil geht ab wie Schmitz Katze... echt schön zu fahren. eben bin ich im halb dunkeln heim gekommen weil ich gar nicht mehr aufhören wollt. 

Da bei uns ja alles flach ist, hab ich halt die größeren Wasserlöcher mal angesteuert.


----------



## burn23 (6. April 2010)

Jaja , Black is beautiful!


----------



## cubelix (6. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Freunde, ich bin verliebt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheeenes Teil Sven

Da kommt man bestimmt ins Grübeln ob man ein Enduro braucht


----------



## cubelix (6. April 2010)

Morgen 17:30 die Zeit nehme ich mir 

sonst würde ich unter der Woche gar nicht zum fahren kommen im Moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Scheeenes Teil Sven
> 
> Da kommt man bestimmt ins Grübeln ob man ein Enduro braucht



Die Frage hab ich mir vorhin echt gestellt... dennoch denke ich macht das heizen mit dem Votec mehr Spaß, dafür ist es schließlich gebaut. Das Canyon macht dafür sicher bei Touren mehr Spaß weil es viel besser nach vorne geht... und so wollte ichs ja auch.

Aber eins ist sicher, mit dem Cannondale hat das Canyon nichts gemeinsam, weder von der Sitzposition noch vom Fahrverhalten her. Da liegen echt Welten dazwischen obwohl das Canyon jetzt auch ein L ist. Evtl. muss noch der 90er Vorbau einem 75er weichen, mal sehen.


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Super SwenKlassisches AMDeinen Eindruck mit dem Heizen kann ich bestätigen. Runter hats mit dem 901 in der Pfalz mehr Spaß gemacht. Allerdings würd ich für solche Touren doch eher das 301 nehmen. Gewicht ist einfach berg hoch länger trettbar und der Federweg reicht dicke! Ich seh die Zeit der Enduros/Freerider eher bei unseren Touren hier in der Umgebung bei viel Technik! Aber die Zeit wirds zeigen...


----------



## hannes d. (7. April 2010)

Bin grad frisch aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht  Steht heute Abend ein größeres Ründchen an oder eher was gemütliches?


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Im Normalfall machen wir die größeren Touren am Wochenende! Einfach mal vorbeikommen. Tempo drosseln kann man immer


----------



## Reese23 (7. April 2010)

Mit was fahr´ ma den heut? EN oder AM???


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Haa, was hab ich gewartet bis das kommt....


----------



## Reese23 (7. April 2010)

*DU* hast gesagt wir sollten uns besser absprechen in Zukunft...


----------



## Reese23 (7. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *DU* hast gesagt wir sollten uns besser absprechen in Zukunft...



*EDIT:* Bei dem ganzen Neuzuwachs werd ich denke heut gleich mal das neue Canyon ausführen...


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Das war auch keineswegs böse gemeintIch hab mich immer nur so "einsam" gefühlt wenn ich die Frage gestellt habIch werd auch mitm 301 kommen da der Bomber im Trockendock ist


----------



## Reese23 (7. April 2010)

Wasn los? Platt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Hab mir Gestern die Fernbedienung für die KS gekillt.Scheint ein Problem zu sein das die brechen. Außerdem hab ich schon seit langem vor die Front tiefer zu legen und warte sehnsüchtig auf den neuen Syntace Vector Carbon in 740mm. Dann wird noch Frühjahrspflege gemacht...oochh un so n paar neue Rädsche hät ich ja auch noch auf der Wunschliste.....


----------



## Reese23 (7. April 2010)

OH Oli, bevor ichs vergesse, könntest du mir nochmal deine Hängewaage mitbringen? Will das Canyon mal dran hängen.


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Jawohl, bring ich mit!


----------



## Bazzmonsta (7. April 2010)

ich sage dankeschön ...
nach einer WARMEN DUSCHE sind meine Beine wieder halbwegs ruhig.

bis nächste Woche vermutlich, wenn´s zeitlich reinpasst.

Guds nächtle
Alex


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Ich sag einfach mal: Biddschee!

Fürs Protokoll:   37km 1050hm

Schee wars, Mädels


----------



## cubelix (7. April 2010)

Dito Männer  

Das beste heut war das Wetter.
Ein Traum


----------



## Bazzmonsta (7. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fürs Protokoll:   37km 1050hm



was meint denn dann mein Garmin mit 26,6km und 1306m Aufstieg und 1325m Abstieg. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es am Start-Ziel Parkplatz Ein- und Ausgeschaltet habe. Aber ich denke die paar Meter Versatz sind akzeptabel.


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2010)

Die Mehrkilometer kommen daher da ich ja zum Eichelberg radleWarum du Mehrhöhenmeter hast weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Bazzmonsta (7. April 2010)

das ist ja das seltsame --- weniger km und trotzdem mehr hm ... was sagt der Rest? Waren doch noch ein paar Messutensilien mit am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Wird die Höhe bei deinem Garmin mit dem GPS Signal gemessen oder barometrisch? GPS ist nämlich bei Höhenmessungen systembedingt recht ungenau und bei einer kumulierten Messung können sich die Fehler entsprechend aufsummieren.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. April 2010)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> was meint denn dann mein Garmin mit 26,6km und 1306m Aufstieg und 1325m Abstieg



Der Höhenunterschied kommt durch die GPS Messung (das zu erklären wäre jetzt zu Aufwendig)  Ich habe 2 Geräte ein Barometrische Höhenmesser und ein GPS Gerät.

Die Barometrische Messung stimmt fast immer auf dem Meter genau, ich erstaune immer wieder.

Was nicht sein darf ist der km unterschied.  Einer von euch hat da wohl  vergessen sein Gerät vor der Tour richtig einzustellen


----------



## Bazzmonsta (7. April 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Was nicht sein darf ist der km unterschied.  Einer von euch hat da wohl  vergessen sein Gerät vor der Tour richtig einzustellen


der Oli hatte halt noch An- und Abfahrt ... zähl ich die km am Tacho vom Bus noch mit ... hätte ich auch ein paar mehr


----------



## votecoli (8. April 2010)

Wie bei euch die Höhe gemessen wird weiß ich nicht! Mein Edge 705 hat auf jedenfall einen barometrischen Höhenmesser der bei jedem Start seine Ausgangshöhe mit dem GPS abgleicht. (Dazu gibts Tausend Seiten im Netz!) Ich laß den Rox  9 immer paralell laufen und komme auf eine Abweichung von max. 10hm auf 1000hm!
Wie gesagt ergeben sich die unterschiedlichen km durch meinen vorherigen Anfahrtsweg!
Sind die Füße wieder ok, AlexBeim nächsten mal weißt du ja wo es ungefähr rauf oder runter geht


----------



## Reese23 (8. April 2010)

Also mein SIGMA 2209 hat ab Parkplatz knapp 900 HM gemessen... Oli hat runde 200 HM mehr wegen der Anfahrt zum Parkplatz, passt also soweit.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (8. April 2010)

Zur Info: mit Anfahrt von Zuhause wars bei mir 29Km und 975Hm.
Zahlen hin oder her, der Spaßfaktor ist für mich wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Zur Info: mit Anfahrt von Zuhause wars bei mir 29Km und 975Hm.
> Zahlen hin oder her, der Spaßfaktor ist für mich wichtiger



*35km und 916hm und kein Spassfaktor  irgendwie Artet es in immer Höher , Schneller und Weiter aus......Dachte an Enduro Trail Runde und nicht an Marathon Höhenmeter Training.*


----------



## Waldgeist (8. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Fahrstuhlfahrten?


----------



## Reese23 (8. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Höher , Schneller und Weiter*



Das ist ein Symptom unserer Zeit...  



andi1969 schrieb:


> *35km und 916hm und kein Spassfaktor  irgendwie Artet es in immer Höher , Schneller und Weiter aus......Dachte an Enduro Trail Runde und nicht an Marathon Höhenmeter Training.*



Ich mein wir haben jetzt gestern nicht grade gespart aber durch die ständigen Pausen fand ichs jetzt auch nicht so heftig und bei dem Wetter sind eben alle etwas "figgrig" drauf. 

EDIT sagt: da ****rig wie man sehen kann zensiert wird eben figgrig... ttzzz


----------



## votecoli (8. April 2010)

figgrig,figgrig,figgrig...uuaaahhhhh


----------



## Bazzmonsta (8. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Edge 705


daran wird´s dann wohl liegen ... hab nur den 605 ... der ist zu doof für barometrisch. Und damit wohl für Trailhöhenmeter ungeeignet. 

Den Füßen ging es die ganze Zeit über gut. Den Teilen darüber bis zur Hüfte weniger. Vom Part da dazwischen wollen wir jetzt nicht anfangen.
Wenn ich da schon was von f*** lese


----------



## Reese23 (8. April 2010)

Hi Männer,

hab heute die Lyric mit der Hülse von Björn (danke nochmals) umgebaut und dabei gleich die weiche Feder rein geschraubt. Hat alles super gepasst und die Lyric fühlt sich jetzt um Welten besser an als mit der medium Feder.

So und hier die Bilder...

*Vorher*




*Nachher*


----------



## KA-Biker (8. April 2010)

..nun wird auch 1cm früher der Durchschlag sein , nicht wahr?


----------



## FreeGhostRider (9. April 2010)

@Rese23,

habe auch die Lyrik U-Turn. Ist es ein großes Kunstwerk die Feder auszutauschen? Habe mir ne Medium reinmachen lassen, und würde jetzt doch nochmal gern die weichere zum direkten Vergleich einbauen. 
Benötigt man hierzu spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## KA-Biker (9. April 2010)

Nein, braucht man nicht

Gruß


----------



## Reese23 (9. April 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ..nun wird auch 1cm früher der Durchschlag sein , nicht wahr?



Wieso sollte der 1 cm früher kommen? Die Gabel ist für 170 mm + Toleranz ausgelegt und ich habe ja nur die U-Turn Einheit auf das Maß verlängert wie man die Standartfeder ohne U-Turn ohnehin kaufen kann. 



FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> @Rese23,
> 
> habe auch die Lyrik U-Turn. Ist es ein großes Kunstwerk die Feder auszutauschen? Habe mir ne Medium reinmachen lassen, und würde jetzt doch nochmal gern die weichere zum direkten Vergleich einbauen.
> Benötigt man hierzu spezialwerkzeug?



Nö, keine große Sache. U-Turn Knopf runter (aufpassen das die Federn und Kugeln nicht verloren gehen), mit nem 28er Schlüssel oben aufschrauben, unten die Schraube auf und die Feder raus ziehen - that´s it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGhostRider (9. April 2010)

Ok das hört sich ja nicht so kompliziert an.

Danke für die Info...


----------



## Ghosthunter (9. April 2010)

[email protected],

hat morgen jemand Zeit um eine kleine Ausfahrt zu machen? Ich könnte mich vollkommen nach euch richten.


----------



## Reese23 (9. April 2010)

Habe heute mal alle Gewichte im fahrfertigen Zustand ermittelt. 

Canyon Nerve AM   -    13,86 kg
Votec V.SX            -    15,72 kg (mit Pussi-Stütze)

Man könnte mal über Stickstoff in den Reifen nachdenken, vielleicht spart das noch etwas an Gewicht.


----------



## votecoli (9. April 2010)

Puh, am Votec bin ich mit meinem 901 nah dranNaja, deine Hammerschmidt wiegt halt ganz schön! Hab heut von Syntace die Nachricht bekommen das die 740er Vector Carbon erst Ende Mai wieder lieferbar sindDafür hab ich die Durolux heut mal auf Ölschmierung umgestellt, schaun ma mal!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich die Durolux heut mal auf Ölschmierung umgestellt, schaun ma mal!



Hast Du unten ein Dichtgummi draufgemacht?


----------



## votecoli (9. April 2010)

Noch besser: Nicht aushärtende Dichtmasse von BenzWenn du einen Dichtring verwenden willst brauchst du eine Ausfräsung da er sonst gequetscht wird, oder du nimmst einen Kupferring!

Hast du auch das Öl der Dämpferkartusche gewechselt?



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du unten ein Dichtgummi draufgemacht?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Noch besser: Nicht aushärtende Dichtmasse von BenzWenn du einen Dichtring verwenden willst brauchst du eine Ausfräsung da er sonst gequetscht wird, oder du nimmst einen Kupferring!
> 
> Hast du auch das Öl der Dämpferkartusche gewechselt?



Nein. Öl hab ich nicht gewechselt. Meine Kartusche scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. Lediglich auf dem letzten cm FW vor dem kompletten Ausfedern ist keine Dämpfung da und die Gabel schlägt etwas an. Aber das kann ich verkraften.

Ich habe PVC-Dichtringe unten drauf gemacht. Die sind hart und dicht.

Das mit der Dichtmasse ist aber eine gute Idee. Die PVC-Dichtringe die ich genommen habe, sind weiss und sehen Sch***** aus. Muss ich vielleicht auch machen. Was genau hast Du für Dichtmasse genommen.

Bei mir schmiert die Gabel übrigens seither an den Tauchrohren etwas. Nicht so, dass riesen Mengen Öl rauskommen würden, aber immerhin.

Werd beim nächsten Ölwechsel vielleicht mal schauen, dass ich 15er Viskosität verwende. Vielleicht bleibt das an den Dichtungen besser hängen.


----------



## votecoli (9. April 2010)

Die Dichtmasse ist ein Überbleibsel aus meiner Arbeitszeit! Orginal Daimler und 35 Eu das TübchenAber dafür ein spitzen Zeug! Ich probiers jetzt mal mit 10er Öl. Die Lippen an den Abstreifern behandle ich mit Silikon. Damit bleiben sie geschmeidig und legen sich gut an die Rohre an. Die Schaumstoffe gereinigt und Juddy Butter drauf. Wenn sie zu stark mit Öl getränkt sind geben sie bei der Durolux zu viel Öl ab (Schmierfilm!). Wurden ja nicht für Ölschmierung entwickelt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

Hm. Ich hoffe, die Dichtung bleibt dauerhaft an der Dichtung hängen. Bei allen, von denen ich bisher im Forum gelesen habe, haben früher oder später Ölaustritt an der Dichtung gehabt.

Ich wische es halt vor und nach jeder Tour ab und gut ist. 

Jedenfalls bilde ich mir ein, dass die Gabel besser geht wie vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (9. April 2010)

Na ich werds mal testen und berichten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

Wenn ich nächste Woche meinen Dämpfer vom Service zurückbekomme werd ich kommendes WE versuchen bei euch mitzufahren.


----------



## votecoli (10. April 2010)

Werde versuchen heut mittag mal ne Probefahrt mitm 901 zu machen! Nach dem zerlegen der Gabel will ich nicht ungetestet was Größeres machen!


----------



## speedygonzales (10. April 2010)

hab heute eine schöne Runde am Michaels- und Eichelberg  gedreht!

Irgendwie muss ich immer die Spinnern im Wald finden, nein ich habe nicht schon wieder jemand bei der Familienplanung erwischt  sondern eine kleine Truppe Gotcha spieler am Eichelberg voll bekleidet mit Kampfanzug, Wehrmachthelm und bewaffnet mit grosse echt realistische Waffen , zuerst dachte ich oje Bundeswehr beim Spielen das gibt ärger,  aber dann merkte ich dass es nur Gotchaspieler waren und schaute dass ich Land gewinne bevor mich eine Kugel erwischt 

Hab noch Patrick & Schwiegervater im Wald getroffen


----------



## votecoli (10. April 2010)

Ach du *******...Krieg auf dem EichelbergHatte mehr damit zu tun die Hölzer beiseite zu schaffen die so ein Irrer wider in den Weg gelegt hat!


----------



## speedygonzales (10. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach du *******...Krieg auf dem EichelbergHatte mehr damit zu tun die Hölzer beiseite zu schaffen die so ein Irrer wider in den Weg gelegt hat!



ist nicht schön anzusehen wie der Wald momentan aussieht, man könnte meinen, dass die Förster alles abholzen wollen was da wächst, dazu noch die tiefe Spurrillen von den Transporten.. die spinnen echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (10. April 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ist nicht schön anzusehen wie der Wald momentan aussieht, man könnte meinen, dass die Förster alles abholzen wollen was da wächst, dazu noch die tiefe Spurrillen von den Transporten.. die spinnen echt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... ist aber nicht nur am Eichel- Michaelsberg so. Selbst der örtliche Stadtwald ist bald kahl wenn die so weiter machen - kapier nicht was das soll. Der nächste Sturm erledigt dann den Rest.

*EDIT:* ...geh jetzt mal zwei drei vier Bier trinken... bis morgen.


----------



## iTom (11. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach du *******...Krieg auf dem EichelbergHatte mehr damit zu tun die Hölzer beiseite zu schaffen die so ein Irrer wider in den Weg gelegt hat!



Ja, scheint wohl wieder so ein HobbyWaldPolizist gewesen zu sein. Die Stöckchen kann man aber gut als Trainingsobjekte mit einbauen. Mal ne Abwechslung
Spürst Du die überhaupt, wenn Du drüberfährst? Tauchen Deine Dämpfer überhaupt ein, bei 2500mm Federweg


----------



## votecoli (12. April 2010)

Ich denk halt an meine Mitbiker, Tom

Hab am Samstag irgendwo aufm Eichel-Michaelsberg meine treue Windjacke verlorenIst in einem blauen Beutel verstaut! Wer Sie findet wird gedrückt


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich denk halt an meine Mitbiker, Tom
> 
> Hab am Samstag irgendwo aufm Eichel-Michaelsberg meine treue Windjacke verlorenIst in einem blauen Beutel verstaut! Wer Sie findet wird gedrückt



*Ich halt die Augen auf .......na wie war´s gestern.?*


----------



## votecoli (12. April 2010)

Danke fürs schauenDu, ich war ned dabei! Hab mich morgens nede so prall gefühltAußerdem war das Wetter ja echt mistig! Und ohne dich ists auch ned so lustig(Un das ist jetzt mein voller Ernst!). Vielleicht kannste das nächste mal wieder, wär schön!


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Danke fürs schauenDu, ich war ned dabei! Hab mich morgens nede so prall gefühltAußerdem war das Wetter ja echt mistig! Und ohne dich ists auch ned so lustig(Un das ist jetzt mein voller Ernst!). Vielleicht kannste das nächste mal wieder, wär schön!



*Ja das mit dem Wetter war ja der Griff ins Klo.....war auch nicht in Eppingen.
Dafür hab ich den Privattrail gefegt und ausgebessert inkl. aufräumen......
Muss etwas langsamer machen,irgendwas ist mit der Gesundheit nicht ok*


----------



## matou (12. April 2010)

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage. Wer von Euch hatte sich denn die ContourHD Kamera gekauft? Reese? Ist es die normale HD oder die fullHD Contour?

Nachdem wir vom letzten Tag - aber dem besten Trail - am Gardasse nicht allzuviele Fotos haben weil wir nicht anhalten wollten, überlege ich nun etwas verstärkter mir eine Helmkamera zuzulegen.

Mit welcher Kamera wurden denn eure Viedeos gemacht?

Gruss René


----------



## votecoli (12. April 2010)

Le Cubelix


----------



## Reese23 (12. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Eine kurze Zwischenfrage. Wer von Euch hatte sich denn die ContourHD Kamera gekauft? Reese? Ist es die normale HD oder die fullHD Contour?
> 
> Nachdem wir vom letzten Tag - aber dem besten Trail - am Gardasse nicht allzuviele Fotos haben weil wir nicht anhalten wollten, überlege ich nun etwas verstärkter mir eine Helmkamera zuzulegen.
> 
> ...



Die Cam gehört Cubelix und es ist eine ContourHD (720 Pixel in der Höhe) die FullHD zeichnet 1080 Pixel in der Höhe auf und der Sensor soll bei schnellen hell/dunkel wechseln soll etwas schneller sein.

Das Problem bei der FullHD wird die Dateigröße werden wobei die Bilder bestimmt sahnig sind. Das Video was zuletzt hier drin stand hatte geschnitten bei rund 16 Min. 3,4 GB auf voller Auflösung. Komprimiert so wie es im Netz steht und von euch zu sehen ist hat es knapp 400 MB bei ordentlich Detailverlust.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...


----------



## Reese23 (12. April 2010)

Zu gestrigen Tour...

Wir haben uns aufgrund des Wetters gegen BBZ entschieden und sind nach Neustadt gefahren. 
Start bei der Klausentalhütte über Hohe Loog nach Neustadt zum Weinbiet (Mittagessen) dann über die Wolfsburg zurück nach Neustadt und mit einem Abstecher zum Kaltenbrunnertal übern Kalmit zurück zum Auto.

Ergo: 45 km, 3 Std. 50 Min. Fahrzeit und 1450 HM 
Wetter: von 15 C° und Sonne bis gefühlte 0 C° und Schnee alles dabei 

Hat trotz Wetter wie immer Spaß gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (12. April 2010)

Das Wetter und die Temperaturen waren echt bescheiden 

Aber nur die harten kommen in den Garten ( Wald ) 

@ Andi1969

Hoffentlich bischt bald wieder Fitter mein Freund. DU muscht eufach wieder mit. 

@ Matou

Reese hat schon alles gesagt.Ich find die kleine ist Ausreichend


----------



## cubelix (12. April 2010)

Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus angedacht war 17:30 Kaserne


----------



## Bazzmonsta (12. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus angedacht war 17:30 Kaserne


binnisch dabei ... sofern kein meeting dazwischenfunken tut ...


----------



## burn23 (13. April 2010)

Wenns net grad aus Kübeln gießt bin ich dabei


----------



## Reese23 (13. April 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, bei mir geht nix morgen, komme erst spät aus Ungarn zurück.


----------



## matou (13. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Die Cam gehört Cubelix und es ist eine ContourHD (720 Pixel in der Höhe) die FullHD zeichnet 1080 Pixel in der Höhe auf und der Sensor soll bei schnellen hell/dunkel wechseln soll etwas schneller sein.
> 
> Das Problem bei der FullHD wird die Dateigröße werden wobei die Bilder bestimmt sahnig sind. Das Video was zuletzt hier drin stand hatte geschnitten bei rund 16 Min. 3,4 GB auf voller Auflösung. Komprimiert so wie es im Netz steht und von euch zu sehen ist hat es knapp 400 MB bei ordentlich Detailverlust.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...



Merci! Das reicht.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus angedacht war 17:30 Kaserne


 
*Ich bin für morgen rausArm kaputt*


----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Ich bin für morgen rausArm kaputt*



*Ohhä gute Besserung Kleiner.....richtig was am Arsch oder kurzfristig heilbar*


----------



## Reese23 (13. April 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Ich bin für morgen rausArm kaputt*



Was hast den gemacht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (13. April 2010)

Bin falls das Wetter hält dabei! AM oder Enduro?


----------



## burn23 (13. April 2010)

Werde mit dem Enduro kommen, da meine LR vom AM zentriert werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was hast den gemacht???


 
*Entzündung im Ellenbogen (Art Tennisarm) und dann war da noch ein Baum im Weg der war robuster wie mein Flügel*


----------



## cubelix (13. April 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Entzündung im Ellenbogen (Art Tennisarm) und dann war da noch ein Baum im Weg der war robuster wie mein Flügel*



Gudde Besserung Andi 

Und las den Flügel net hängen schauscht das er bald wieder Flattert.


----------



## votecoli (14. April 2010)

Bin für heute Abend raus! Hab meinem Junior schon seit Tagen versprochen sein Rad zusammenzubauenWerd danach mit ihm noch ne Runde drehen!


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2010)

*Also ich kann am Wochenende nicht.....Samstag ist IKEA entern angesagt und Sonntag sind wir zum Essen weg.
Wenn nur Nachmittags am Samstag oder Sonntag was kurzes.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (15. April 2010)

Dass auch mal wieder was von meiner Seite kommt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3-ysY20KUM"]YouTube- hometrail[/nomedia]

dürftig, aber in Arbeit


----------



## iTom (15. April 2010)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Dass auch mal wieder was von meiner Seite kommt:
> YouTube- hometrail
> 
> dürftig, aber in Arbeit



An error occurred, please try again later...

dut net des Fideo


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2010)

Hat Mama dir den Zugang zu Youtube gesperrt?  Bei mir gehts, viel verpasst du aber auch nicht.


----------



## Stegi... (15. April 2010)

Bin ja noch nicht fertig 
Mein erstes Video, welches ich schneide.

Wird schon noch


----------



## cubelix (16. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also ich kann am Wochenende nicht.....Samstag ist IKEA entern angesagt und Sonntag sind wir zum Essen weg.*
> *Wenn nur Nachmittags am Samstag oder Sonntag was kurzes.....*


 
Könnte evtl nur ab 16:00 Uhr  ist noch nicht sicher wollte nur Fahrtechnick üben, Eichel- Michelsberg.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> An error occurred, please try again later...
> 
> dut net des Fideo


Das liegt nicht am Video.

Hatte die letzten Wochen auch massiv Probleme beim Zugriff auf YouTube. Die Lösung war schließlich, entweder alle Cookies zuzulassen (wer will das schon?) oder alle Youtube Cookies zu löschen und auch komplett zu blocken. Dann kommt zwar immer die nervige Meldung, dass er die Einstellung des bevorzugten Ortes automatisch festgelegt hat aber die Videos spielen wieder alle.


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Könnte evtl nur ab 16:00 Uhr  ist noch nicht sicher wollte nur Fahrtechnick üben, Eichel- Michelsberg.



SA oder SO


----------



## speedygonzales (16. April 2010)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Bin ja noch nicht fertig
> Mein erstes Video, welches ich schneide.



kann kaum glauben, dass es Dein erstes Video ist.

die Videoqualität ist gut, die Idee mit dem Käfer finde ich wirklich nett, und das hoch schieben am Anfang auch witzig  bin gespannt wie es wird wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Stegi... (16. April 2010)

Danke
Qualität, liegt denk ich mal, an der guten Kamera meiner Eltern 
Jop, werde bald weiterdrehen, alleine ist sowas schon anstrengend.
Beim nächsten "Shooting" wird es dynamische Videos geben 

Edit: Weiß einer mit welchem Programm man eine Art "Rückeleffect" hinbekommt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2010)

Tom, Stefan, Eike? und ich wollen am Sonntag den Besam Mucho in BH fahren. Wenn von euch einer Interesse hat, da mal mitzufahren...

Der Trail lohnt sich echt. Durchgängig abwärtes anspruchsvolle Stufen und Kehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (16. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SA oder SO




Samstag weiß aber noch nicht genau wann ich mit meiner Arbeit fertig
             werde.  Ruf dich morgen kurz an.


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Samstag weiß aber noch nicht genau wann ich mit meiner Arbeit fertig
> werde.  Ruf dich morgen kurz an.


*
Sonntag ist auch gut....
So langsam bin ich an Dir dran.... hab heut mal Hinterrad (und  Frontstops) versetzen geübt.*


----------



## cubelix (16. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Sonntag ist auch gut....
> So langsam bin ich an Dir dran.... hab heut mal Hinterrad (und  Frontstops) versetzen geübt.*



Und ich hab heute geübt unter 11 Stunden Arbeit nach Hause zu kommen.  

Hab leider versagt


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und ich hab heute geübt unter 11 Stunden Arbeit nach Hause zu kommen.
> 
> Hab leider versagt



Autsch.....


----------



## cubelix (18. April 2010)

Wie war den die Tour heute oder seit ihr noch unterwegs 

War auch bischen biken heut mit einem richtig geilen Hobel


----------



## Reese23 (18. April 2010)

Sieht aus als hättest einem 9 jährigen sein Bike geklaut... 

Die heutige Tour in Zahlen:

95 km
7 Std. Fahrzeit
2100 HM

Ich denke Oli stellt noch das Profil aus dem Rox online...  Der Gardasee kann kommen... so krass war es nicht heute, nur der Hintern schmerzt.


----------



## cubelix (18. April 2010)

Ned schlecht ned schlecht 
Und wo wart ihr unterwegs

Ah wegen dem Rad bitte um mildernde Umstände ich war auf Entzug 





Reese23 schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hättest einem 9 jährigen sein Bike geklaut...
> 
> Die heutige Tour in Zahlen:
> 
> ...


----------



## votecoli (19. April 2010)

Da habt a ihr Zipfel...:










War für mich schon ganz schön happig da kein so guter TagGing aber mit angepasstem Tempo bis zum Schluß! Der Schwawa ist halt ein ganz anderes Revier wie die Pfalz. Lange Anstiege und super Aussicht!
Wer glaubt das es nur Waldautobahnen waren täuschtEs gibt einige schöne und verblockte Trails! 
Im ganzen also ein gelungener Tag, und ob ihr glaubt oder ned, außer etwas schwereren Füßen gehts mir Top
Zumindest wohl besser wie Bils kreuz
O-Ton nach den ersten zwölf km: "Isch glab i kann neme laffe, awer fahre geht no...!"
Du Tier


----------



## votecoli (19. April 2010)

Nachtrag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (19. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> 95 km 7 Std. Fahrzeit 2100 HM


----------



## andi1969 (19. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hättest einem 9 jährigen sein Bike geklaut...
> 
> Die heutige Tour in Zahlen:
> 
> ...


*
Ihr hab doch echt nen Knall......bin ich froh nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
Ihr werdet´s noch büßen in der Saison.......*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. April 2010)

War für mich schon ganz schön happig da kein so guter TagGing aber mit angepasstem Tempo bis zum Schluß! Der Schwawa ist halt ein ganz anderes Revier wie die Pfalz. Lange Anstiege und super Aussicht!
Wer glaubt das es nur Waldautobahnen waren täuschtEs gibt einige schöne und verblockte Trails! 
Im ganzen also ein gelungener Tag, und ob ihr glaubt oder ned, außer etwas schwereren Füßen gehts mir Top
Zumindest wohl besser wie Bils kreuz
O-Ton nach den ersten zwölf km: "Isch glab i kann neme laffe, awer fahre geht no...!"
Du Tier[/quote]

*Das Tier lebt noch bin doch en Warmduscher*
*Mußte mich ja trotz Schmerzen durchbeisen, da ihr ohne mich nie aus dem schwarzen Wald herraus gefunden hättet.*
*Auch wenn mit dem laufen immer noch nicht klappt.*
*Mein Physiotherapeut wird schon richten.*
*Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour ihr Zipfel*


----------



## cubelix (19. April 2010)

Fährt jemand am Mittwoch 17:30 

Oder seid ihr alle Wund am Hintern und cremt mit Bepanten 
Ihr CC Pussys


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> 95 km
> 7 Std. Fahrzeit
> 2100 HM



Respekt. Wo genau seid ihr gefahren. Auf dem Bild von Oli komm ich nicht zurecht.


----------



## iTom (19. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...
> 95 km
> 7 Std. Fahrzeit
> 2100 HM
> ...



Hoppla, da glüht die Banane aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (20. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Mittwoch 17:30
> 
> Oder seid ihr alle Wund am Hintern und cremt mit Bepanten
> Ihr CC Pussys



Ich bin morgen am Start wenn das Wetter hält... werd heute mal wieder mein Rennrad bewegen und paar Kilometer machen.


----------



## Reese23 (20. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Respekt. Wo genau seid ihr gefahren. Auf dem Bild von Oli komm ich nicht zurecht.



Uis, kein Plan... heim gefunden hätte ich teilweise sicher nicht mehr. Zur Streckenführung sollen sich mal die Kollegen äußern.


----------



## Zestybiker (20. April 2010)

Hi,

die Daten für die Tour gibt es unter www.gps-tour.info

Tour #54043: 2 Türme


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Mittwoch 17:30
> 
> Oder seid ihr alle Wund am Hintern und cremt mit Bepanten
> Ihr CC Pussys



*Denke mal ich komme auch ,aber ich mach nur Technik Training.*

@ Swen   Bring die Bremsscheibe bitte mit....


----------



## burn23 (20. April 2010)

Ich bin auch morgen dabei


----------



## votecoli (20. April 2010)

Handheb für Enduroräubern


----------



## Reese23 (20. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Handheb für Enduroräubern



Wär ich auch für. Nachdem ich heute schon 90 km hingeknallt hab können wir uns morgen ruhig der Technik widmen.


----------



## burn23 (20. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Handheb für Enduroräubern



...meine Worte


----------



## cubelix (20. April 2010)

Also dann fahren wir so lange den Serpentinentrail bis keiner den Fuß mehr auf den Boden setzt.


----------



## Reese23 (20. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also dann fahren wir so lange den Serpentinentrail bis keiner den Fuß mehr auf den Boden setzt.



Mh, dann werd ich mal besser den Akku meiner Lampe laden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. April 2010)

Und ich bau mir Stützräder an...
Protektoren?


----------



## FreeGhostRider (21. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also dann fahren wir so lange den Serpentinentrail bis keiner den Fuß mehr auf den Boden setzt.


 
Wo ist der Serpentinentrail?  Meint ihr den der von dem Schotterweg rchts ab geht, wenn man von der Michaels-Kapelle runter fährt?

Würd ich auch mal gern fahren.....


----------



## Stegi... (21. April 2010)

Ist mehr in der Richtung Bermuda-dreieck.
Wenn man die Straße hoch zur Kaserne fährtund bei bei der ersten Parkbucht, 
links hochschaut, sieht man das Ende der Serpentinen.


----------



## Stegi... (21. April 2010)

Ist mehr in der Richtung Bermuda-dreieck.
Wenn man die Straße hoch zur Kaserne fährtund bei bei der ersten Parkbucht, 
links hochschaut, sieht man das Ende der Serpentinen.


----------



## burn23 (21. April 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Wo ist der Serpentinentrail?  Meint ihr den der von dem Schotterweg rchts ab geht, wenn man von der Michaels-Kapelle runter fährt?
> 
> Würd ich auch mal gern fahren.....



Dann fahr halt heut mit und Punkt


----------



## speedygonzales (21. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dann fahr halt heut mit und Punkt



ab wann seit ihr da? ich schaue vielleicht vorbei, kommt darauf an wann ich aus dem Büro raus komme bis ich in der Gegend bin dürfte gut 18:00 werden.

Falls ihr eine schwarze Rush mit Lefty Gabel + hellblaue Jacke sieht, könnt ihr ja winken.


----------



## votecoli (21. April 2010)

Schee wars wieder....ihr Pussis....


----------



## speedygonzales (21. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schee wars wieder....ihr Pussis....



Danke fürs mitnehmen Jungs! ich muss wohl "etwas" mehr trainieren


----------



## votecoli (22. April 2010)

Glaubs mir Günther, so haben wir alle angefangen....Hauptsache es macht Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (22. April 2010)

bei mir ist ein einzelner Zahn am großen Kettenblatt verbogen, keine Ahnung wie das gestern passiert ist  jetzt weiß ich warum die Kette  gestern andauern gesprungen ist.

Kann ich es gerade biegen oder bricht es ab? 
gibt es das große Kettenblatt Einzel oder muss ich eine neue Kurbel kaufen? die ist ja kein Jahr alt! in den Online Shops habe ich nur ganze Kurbeln gefunden. 

Und das so kurz vor dem sonnige Wochenende.. ich hoffe der Bunny hat da was auf Lager.


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich lÃ¤sst das sich wieder hinbiegen, wenn nicht holst du einfach ein neues Kettenblatt 4arm, 104er Lochkreis. Kostet ab etwa 15â¬. Klick KettenblÃ¤tter dÃ¼rfte so ziemlich jeder Onlineshop haben.


----------



## speedygonzales (22. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kettenblätter dürfte so ziemlich jeder Onlineshop haben.



ich habe das falsche Sichtwort bei der Suche angegeben, danke Eike!


----------



## speedygonzales (22. April 2010)

*Reifenpoker *

auf euren Kamikaze strecke  sollte doch ein neues Hinterrad drauf 

bevor ich neue Reifen kaufe wollte ich das was ich im Keller rumliegen habe abfahren kann ich da was mischen? erbitte um Tipps:

Derzeit drauf:
hutchinson piranha 26x2 - (vorne und hinten) Hinterrad fertig - vorderrad hat noch etwas Profil

im Keller liegen (von Andy mal geerbt  )
leicht abgefahren Racing Ralph 26x2,1 (vorne/hinten verwendbar)
Little Albert 26x2,1 (front only)

kann ich da was mischen, oder soll ich 2 neue gleiche Reifen kaufen?

hab 2 nagelneue Fat-Albert 26x2,35 die wohl leider nicht im Rush, der Händler & Forum meinten wenn ich Pech habe verkratze ich mir die Schwinge.


----------



## andi1969 (22. April 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *Reifenpoker *
> 
> auf euren Kamikaze strecke  sollte doch ein neues Hinterrad drauf
> 
> ...



I*ch würd den Albert in 2,35 einfach hinten mal testen....wenns an kratzt kannst ja immer noch was anderes kaufen.* *und mach den zweiten vorne drauf ist besser so .....*


----------



## cubelix (22. April 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *Reifenpoker *
> 
> auf euren Kamikaze strecke  sollte doch ein neues Hinterrad drauf
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der richtige Ansatz währe das passenden Rad für die 2.35 Alberts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (22. April 2010)

Wenn du öfter mit uns fahren willst bzw. einfach mehr Gripreserven suchst, kauf dir einen Satz Fat Albert in 2,25

http://www.actionsports.de/Reifen/Schwalbe-Fat-Albert-Performance-26x225::16670.html


Damit kommst du ziehmlich weit(wenn der Kopf mitmacht)

Ferner solltest du bei unserer "All Mountain" Fahrweise eher auf Flat Pedals oder zumindest Klickis mit Käfig wechseln, ist sicherer

Cubelix hat schon recht wenn er sagt das man früher oder später über ein anderes "Arbeitsgerät" nachdenkt! Naja, je nachdem wie man sich entwickelt und auf was man steht!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. April 2010)

Fährt eigentlich jemand beim Mai-Bike vom MTB-Club Karlsruhe mit? Oder besteht Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Teilnahme?
Meine Fitness ist zwar etwas bescheiden, aber die 60er Runde hört sich nicht schlecht an.


Und bevor Fragen zu meinem "Projekt" kommen: es ist (leider) noch nicht fertig, der Steuersatz fehlt bzw. ich muss einen anderen nehmen


----------



## FreeGhostRider (23. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dann fahr halt heut mit und Punkt


 
Wäre ja sehr gerne mitgefahren - war jedoch in München an dem Tag bißsche Fußball schaun.

Aber auch ich werde es mal hinbekommen bei Euch mit zu fahren , auch wenn es unter der Woche recht schwierig ist.


----------



## votecoli (23. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand beim Mai-Bike vom MTB-Club Karlsruhe mit? Oder besteht Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Teilnahme?
> Meine Fitness ist zwar etwas bescheiden, aber die 60er Runde hört sich nicht schlecht an.
> 
> 
> Und bevor Fragen zu meinem "Projekt" kommen: es ist (leider) noch nicht fertig, der Steuersatz fehlt bzw. ich muss einen anderen nehmen


 

Hmm, hört sich schon sehr nach Waldautobahn an, das GanzeDa wir grad eifrig für den Gardasee trainieren wärs vielleicht was für die Kondition. Das Datum ist nicht grad glücklich gewählt so einen Tag nach dem ersten Mai! Vielleicht hat der Junior Bock auf die mittlere Runde...(Obwohl so ohne Technik....)

@Free Ghost Rider: An diesem Wochenende ist nicht so viel geplant. Aber nächsten Mittwoch sind wieder alle eingeladen die lustig sind!


----------



## Reese23 (23. April 2010)

Wie siehts den generell bei euch am 01. Mai aus? Mein Weibchen ist mit den Hunden den ganzen Tag auf Achse... hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust ne größere Runde zu fahren?


----------



## votecoli (23. April 2010)

Am Montag ist nochmal eine große Runde im Schwarzwald angesagt, wenn einer Interesse hat? 1.Mai ist ein gefährliches Datum, der Tag gehört der Familie
Swen hast du die Bilder vom Mittwoch schon gesichtet?


----------



## Reese23 (23. April 2010)

Montag muss ich leider arbeiten und am 01. Mai mich entweder besaufen oder alleine fahren.

Bilder kommen später, hatte gestern leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Reese23 (23. April 2010)

Fährt heute oder morgen noch jemand bisschen?


----------



## burn23 (23. April 2010)

Mensch oli, sag mal sowas früher, hab nämlich am Dienstag frei und wollt auch nochmal ne große Runde drücken. Hätt aber auch selber dran denken können, du hast ja immer Montags frei 

Will am Dienstag von Ettlingen zur Teufelsmühle starten und durch Albtal zurück nach Ettlingen, oder vielleicht (mal) wieder in die Palz, mal schaun...

Am 1.Mai muss ich mal wieder meine Grundlagenausdauer im Alkoholzusichnehmen ausbauen, da wird am nächsten Tag net so viel laufen denk ich, ist aber noch alles lange hin, wer weiß wie´s kommt


----------



## Reese23 (24. April 2010)

So Ihr Säcke... hier die Fotos vom Mittwoch:









Mehr gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/28917

Sollte jemand Lust und Zeit haben heute... ich werd später in die Pfalz fahren und ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. April 2010)

Wow Swen, deine Spiegelreflex macht Bilder allererster Sahne


----------



## votecoli (24. April 2010)

ja genau...die haben mich nach meinen 5 Stunden Dauerkonferenz wieder ins Wochenende geholtDanke Swen!


----------



## Reese23 (24. April 2010)

Jo danke, das Ding ist zwar Sackschwer aber die Bilder lohnen halt... werd sie am Gardasee wohl auch immer mitschleifen.

Wie machen wirs den morgen? Ich hol dich ab Burn, müssen wir nur noch klar machen wo und wann wir uns treffen.


----------



## Reese23 (24. April 2010)

Da sich wegen morgen noch keine zu Wort gemeldet hat schlage ich mal folgendes vor:

7:30 Uhr hole ich Burn ab
7:45 Uhr treffen wir uns in Forst beim Kairo / Amerikan Diner (direkt neben A5)
9:00 Uhr rum sind wir in Wildbad

Bei Einwenden bitte melden aber ich bin erst wieder am späten Abend online.


----------



## votecoli (24. April 2010)

Wegen morgen:

Ich hole Karsten um kurz vor Acht in Bruchsal ab. Wir fahren dann über die B294 (Bretten,Pforzheim). Ist von uns aus deutlich entspannter! Wir können uns dann entweder um 9.00 Uhr dort am Parkplatz treffen oder ihr kommt nach Bruchsal!


----------



## Reese23 (24. April 2010)

Ahhh eben tut sich was... gut, dann treffen wir uns um 9 rum dort auf dem Parkplatz. Mir ist das zu nervig über die Dörfer zu gondeln.


----------



## cubelix (24. April 2010)

Sauber Bilder Sven 

Nur das Gewicht   willste eigentlich noch andere Objektive mit auf Tour nehmen am Gardasee.


----------



## Reese23 (24. April 2010)

Aktuell hab ich ein 28 - 105 mm in F2,8 an der Kamera das hat ne echt super schärfe und reicht in der Regel für so ziemlich alle Aufnahmen. 
Wenn halt professioneller arbeiten willst müsste eigentlich noch meine 50 mm Festbrennweite, das 70 - 200 Tele und das 16 - 35 für Panoramen plus Blitz mit aber dann fahr ich gefühlte 20 Kilo zum Tremalzo hoch und wir sind ja nicht zum fotografieren sondern zum biken da.  Also muss es das 28 - 105 tun.

Ich beobachte grad ein 18 - 250 mm mit Carl Zeiss Gläser in der Bucht, wenn das nicht so teuer weg geht wird das das 28 - 105 mm ablösen.


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich beobachte grad ein 18 - 250 mm mit Carl Zeiss Gläser in der Bucht, wenn das nicht so teuer weg geht wird das das 28 - 105 mm ablösen.



Das Superzoom wird dem F2.8er optisch allerdings nicht das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (25. April 2010)

ist jemand später auf dem Hausrevier unterwegs?


----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Da sich wegen morgen noch keine zu Wort gemeldet hat schlage ich mal folgendes vor:
> 
> 7:30 Uhr hole ich Burn ab
> 7:45 Uhr treffen wir uns in Forst beim Kairo / Amerikan Diner (direkt neben A5)
> ...



*Bilder mitbringen....und viel Spass beim Techtraining  ich leide mal auf dem Sofa weiter.*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. April 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ist jemand später auf dem Hausrevier unterwegs?



Patrick, Josef und ich waren ab ca. 11:15 Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## Reese23 (25. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das Superzoom wird dem F2.8er optisch allerdings nicht das Wasser reichen können.



Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht, aber das 70-200 F2,8 schlepp ich ungern durch die Berge am Gardasee... daher die Alternative.


----------



## votecoli (25. April 2010)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder von Heute:


----------



## cubelix (25. April 2010)

Oli

Doch net beim Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stegi... (25. April 2010)

Habt ihr die Safty-jacket ausgeliehen?


----------



## votecoli (25. April 2010)

Stegi... schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Safty-jacket ausgeliehen?


 

Ja! Für so was würd ich niemals freiwilig Geld ausgeben....
Drecks Downhillerpack


----------



## Stegi... (25. April 2010)

Seit ihr auch den berüchtigten Downhill runter?
Wie wars mit dem 901 bergab?
Soll ja auch sehr Downhill tauglich sein, mit der HS und so


----------



## speedygonzales (25. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar Bilder von Heute:
> 
> den Bildern nach zu urteilen, ihr seid hingefahren, habt ihr euch eine Ritterrüstung ausgeliehen, euch damit photographiert/gepost, anschließen Spaghetti gegessen und gleich heimgefahren
> 
> ...


----------



## votecoli (26. April 2010)

Shit....Du hast uns durchschaut....Das nächste mal nehmen wir dich mit


----------



## votecoli (26. April 2010)

Superschöne Tour heut im Schwawa! 75km und 1880hm bei viel Sonne und GelächterDer Franzosen Nobi passt super zum Team...(Gruß nach Pforze!)


----------



## Curtado (26. April 2010)

@oli
Schöne Bilder! Hast du die Tour aufgezeichnet?


----------



## cubelix (26. April 2010)

@ Oli

Die Bilder währen noch schöner wenn die ZWEI ihre Baggyshorts nicht vergessen hätten 

habe eigentlich gedacht wir hätten den BIL schon so weit dem körperbetonten Schnitt zu entsagen.  

Wie schauts am MITTWOCH aus 17:30 wie immer.


----------



## Zestybiker (26. April 2010)

Hallo Oli,


hast Du vollkommen Recht, es war eine geile Tour,Grüße zurück.


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. April 2010)

[email protected]

wäre es möglich das ich mal mit fahren kann. Weiß halt nicht genau was ihr Mittwochs so macht ich will euch ja kein Klotz am Bein sein. Wo wäre den der Treffpunkt ? 

Kann zwar noch nicht genau sagen ob ichs schaff weil meine Freundin auch immer viele Dinge plant aber Lust hätte ich aufjeden Fall mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. April 2010)

Bin morgen mit am Start


----------



## Reese23 (27. April 2010)

Bin morgen mit auch von der Partie...

@Ghosthunter: Treffpunkt ist um 17:30 Uhr direkt am Parkplatz vor der Kaserne in Bruchsal. Unser Programm musst dir halt angucken, zurückgelassen wurde noch keiner...


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. April 2010)

Das ist die Eichels Kaserne oder so ? Ich hoffe ich schaffs freu mich schon richtig.


----------



## Reese23 (27. April 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Das ist die Eichels Kaserne oder so ? Ich hoffe ich schaffs freu mich schon richtig.



Jo genau die!


----------



## burn23 (27. April 2010)

Gut morgen 16.30 Uhr, bin dabei!

War heut ne Runde am Trifels unterwegs , schöne 53km und 2000hm. Trails gibts auch einige


----------



## andi1969 (27. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> War heut ne Runde am Trifels unterwegs , schöne 53km und 2000hm. Trails gibts auch einige



*Sagt mal seid Ihr alle Epo gedopt....so langsam werdet Ihr mir unheimlich..*


----------



## Reese23 (27. April 2010)

Sagmol, arbeitet Ihr eigentlich auch mal???


----------



## votecoli (27. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Gut morgen 16.30 Uhr, bin dabei!
> 
> War heut ne Runde am Trifels unterwegs , schöne 53km und 2000hm. Trails gibts auch einige


 


17.30 Uhr,du Zipfel


----------



## votecoli (27. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sagmol, arbeitet Ihr eigentlich auch mal???


 

Arbeit...Wasn das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (27. April 2010)

Ups, jo meinte 17.30 Uhr.


----------



## cubelix (27. April 2010)

@ Sven

Ja das habe ich mich auch gefragt ob die noch Arbeiten

Bei so viel Freizeit und Training würden wir schnell mal einen Alpencross machen und anschließend noch ne Runde nach Finale Ligure.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. April 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Oli
> 
> Die Bilder währen noch schöner wenn die ZWEI ihre Baggyshorts nicht vergessen hätten
> 
> ...


 
*Bei mir wirds knapp mit 17:30*
*Vieleicht komme ich nach, melde mich dann per Handy*
*@Karsten: Für Dich zieh ich auch wieder mein enges Höschen an*


----------



## cubelix (27. April 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Bei mir wirds knapp mit 17:30*
> *Vieleicht komme ich nach, melde mich dann per Handy*
> *@Karsten: Für Dich zieh ich auch wieder mein enges Höschen an*




Aber nicht doch DU schlimmer DU


----------



## Bazzmonsta (27. April 2010)

bin ziemlich sicher auch am Start ...


----------



## Reese23 (28. April 2010)

Würd gerne heut mal die Treppe mit den Holzstufen und die Männerlinie am Stufentrail probieren und pack deshalb mal mein Votec ein.

@Burn: ich hol dich um 5 Uhr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (28. April 2010)

Ok, also quasi ne technische Endurorunde mit Sonnenschein 

Bis um fünf!


----------



## Stegi... (28. April 2010)

Holzstufen, beim Michaelsberg?also richtung Ungeheuerklam?


----------



## iTom (28. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Würd gerne heut mal die Treppe mit den Holzstufen und die Männerlinie am Stufentrail probieren und pack deshalb mal mein Votec ein.
> 
> @Burn: ich hol dich um 5 Uhr ab.



Nachdem ihr jetzt soviel umsetzen geübt habt, bis die Füsse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 blutig waren, sollten jetzt beide Vorhaben realisierbar sein


----------



## Waldgeist (28. April 2010)

der Arme hat keine Schuhe angehabt. So warm ist es nun auch wieder nicht um barfüßig rumzuradeln


----------



## votecoli (29. April 2010)

Interessant wars Gestern....Hab mir mal überlegt das ich euch aufs 901 setze, dann wisst ihr was ein richtig "steifes" Rad ist

Achja, wieviel soll ich denn bestellen:


http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1404


----------



## iTom (29. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Interessant wars Gestern....Hab mir mal überlegt das ich euch aufs 901 setze, dann wisst ihr was ein richtig "steifes" Rad ist
> 
> Achja, wieviel soll ich denn bestellen:
> 
> ...



Bekommt man die 80Euro, wenn man so viel Werbung macht?
Nix gegen LV, aber eigentlich müßte man dafür Geld bekommen. Litfasssäulenbesitzer werden auch dafür bezahlt, dass jemand seine Reklame anbringen kann.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Interessant wars Gestern....Hab mir mal überlegt das ich euch aufs 901 setze, dann wisst ihr was ein richtig "steifes" Rad ist
> 
> Achja, wieviel soll ich denn bestellen:
> 
> ...


 
Jo, gestern war mal wieder lustig (ausser manche Geräusche)
Geiles Wetter und die Gruppe wird auch immer größer, wenn noch mehr Biker kommen müssen wir bald Ampeln im Wald aufstellen
Wenn Du für den Preis mir nen LV-Rahmen bringst dann nehm ich gleich 2Stck. und schenke Karsten eins
Für nächsten Mi.nehmen wir das 901Angebot gerne anGell Karsten


----------



## Reese23 (29. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Bekommt man die 80Euro, wenn man so viel Werbung macht?
> Nix gegen LV, aber eigentlich müßte man dafür Geld bekommen. Litfasssäulenbesitzer werden auch dafür bezahlt, dass jemand seine Reklame anbringen kann.



Dir fällt auch zu allem was ein oder??? Mehr biken und weniger meckern fällt mir dazu nur ein...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (29. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Dir fällt auch zu allem was ein oder??? Mehr biken und weniger meckern fällt mir dazu nur ein...


----------



## matou (29. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Bekommt man die 80Euro, wenn man so viel Werbung macht?
> Nix gegen LV, aber eigentlich müßte man dafür Geld bekommen. Litfasssäulenbesitzer werden auch dafür bezahlt, dass jemand seine Reklame anbringen kann.





Reese23 schrieb:


> Dir fällt auch zu allem was ein oder??? Mehr biken und weniger meckern fällt mir dazu nur ein...



Wieso? Stimmt doch, mit dem Trikot wäre der Klischee-Liteviller komplett! 
LV versteht es schon ziehmlich gut fanboys zu züchten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> LV versteht es schon ziehmlich gut fanboys zu züchten...



Nicolai auch


----------



## votecoli (29. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wieso? Stimmt doch, mit dem Trikot wäre der Klischee-Liteviller komplett!
> LV versteht es schon ziehmlich gut fanboys zu züchten...


 


Gute Werbung, spitzen Produkt, starker Service! Was hat das mit "Fanboys" zu tun


----------



## iTom (29. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Dir fällt auch zu allem was ein oder??? Mehr biken und weniger meckern fällt mir dazu nur ein...



Beim Auto hatte man früher nen Fuchsschwanz an die Antenne gehängt...Cannondale (da Stützpunkteisdielenhändler vorort) liegt im Raum Brusl noch recht gut vorne bei den Eisdielen, LV ...holt aber auf

PS: Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich fast jeden Tag radeln wollen. 

momentan überdehne ich lieber meine Bänder, als meine Federgabel. 
muss noch a bissl pausieren


----------



## iTom (29. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wieso? Stimmt doch, mit dem Trikot wäre der Klischee-Liteviller komplett!
> LV versteht es schon ziehmlich gut fanboys zu züchten...



Du glaubst nicht, was ich alles von LV anziehen würde, wenn ich Geld dafür bekäme... weiße LV-Socken, LV-Halstuch, LV-U-Hose, LV-Pariser


----------



## matou (29. April 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht, was ich alles von LV anziehen würde, wenn ich Geld dafür bekäme... weiße LV-Socken, LV-Halstuch, LV-U-Hose, LV-Pariser


...so käuflich bist du also!? Wie wärs mit einem LV-Fuchsschwanz?


----------



## iTom (29. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ...so käuflich bist du also!? Wie wärs mit einem LV-Fuchsschwanz?



Den hab ich bereits...und trag ich schon ne Weile mit mir rum, Tag und Nacht.


----------



## andi1969 (29. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ...so käuflich bist du also!? Wie wärs mit einem LV-Fuchsschwanz?



*..sind wir nicht alle käuflich(gehässiges lachen).......*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. April 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gute Werbung, spitzen Produkt, starker Service! Was hat das mit "Fanboys" zu tun



So wie du das beschreibst bist du also auch ein Fan von Nicolai Maschinenbau


----------



## votecoli (29. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So wie du das beschreibst bist du also auch ein Fan von Nicolai Maschinenbau


 
Ich sagte: Gute Werbung, Spitzenprodukt, starker Service! Das haste wohl überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (29. April 2010)

weiss jemand von euch wie man die Halterung fürs Schutzblech ausbaut? die hat der Händler damals eingebaut, ich sehe keine Schraube oder ähnliches, 

*So eledigt mit Gewalt & google geht alles *


----------



## rossi-v (29. April 2010)

Habt Ihr was geplant am WE, will mal wieder gern bei Euch mitfahren.

rossi


----------



## burn23 (29. April 2010)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Habt Ihr was geplant am WE, will mal wieder gern bei Euch mitfahren.
> 
> rossi



Hmm, Wetter soll ja net so gut werden am WE.


----------



## iTom (1. Mai 2010)

Um man wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, seid ihr Reese, Oli, etc. letztens die "Holz"treppe runtergefahren, am M-Berg? Wenn ja, wie ist der Zustand momentan?


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Mai 2010)

na alle heil den erste Mai überstanden? gab es keine Autonome Steine werfende Waldpolizisten  auf dem Trails?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Mai 2010)

Traut sich heut noch jemand zur ne Runde Hometrailssurfen aus dem Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2010)

Nee, geh jetzt mit Töchterchen ins Kino...............


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Traut sich heut noch jemand zur ne Runde Hometrailssurfen aus dem Haus



.....außer ich habe das Bedürfnis mich um zubringen.(bestimmt wieder 2000hm auf 39km oder).....


----------



## Reese23 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich müsst mich bei der ersten Wurzel heute übergeben.   Sorry aber bei mir wird das nix heute....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....außer ich habe das Bedürfnis mich um zubringen.(bestimmt wieder 2000hm auf 39km oder).....


 
Also ich habe eher an ne gemütliche Endurorunde gedacht.
Muß mein Hinterbau noch checken
Wenn Du Lust hast, ich werde in der nächsten Std. aufbrechen


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Also ich habe eher an ne gemütliche Endurorunde gedacht.
> Muß mein Hinterbau noch checken
> Wenn Du Lust hast, ich werde in der nächsten Std. aufbrechen



*Geht nicht Bike liegt in Einzelteilen rum und nur auf dem Hinterrad fahren ist etwas anstrengend.......*


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich müsst mich bei der ersten Wurzel heute übergeben.   Sorry aber bei mir wird das nix heute....



Saufnase....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Geht nicht Bike liegt in Einzelteilen rum und nur auf dem Hinterrad fahren ist etwas anstrengend.......*


 
*Kaputt*


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Kaputt*



*Nee ....an der Federfront tut sich was.....sollte eigendlich am Freitag schon da sein.*


----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nee ....an der Federfront tut sich was.....sollte eigendlich am Freitag schon da sein.*


 

Do sieht ma halt wos Geld steckt...


----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2010)

So ihr Zippfel:

- Am Mittwoch fahren um 17.30 Uhr
- Am Donnerstag 19.00 Uhr Sitzung wie abgemacht (Ich mach den Schriftführer)


Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (2. Mai 2010)

Hast du Plätze reserviert?


----------



## votecoli (2. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hast du Plätze reserviert?


 

Aber sicher Schatzi...


----------



## cubelix (2. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So ihr Zippfel:
> 
> - Am Mittwoch fahren um 17.30 Uhr
> - Am Donnerstag 19.00 Uhr Sitzung wie abgemacht (Ich mach den Schriftführer)
> ...



Jawohl Herr Kaleun


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> So ihr Zippfel:
> 
> - Am Mittwoch fahren um 17.30 Uhr
> - Am Donnerstag 19.00 Uhr Sitzung wie abgemacht (Ich mach den Schriftführer)
> ...



*Schlimmer wie im Verein.....*


----------



## Reese23 (2. Mai 2010)

naja, da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gesammelt früher... aber ohne halbwegs fixen Rahmen funktioniert nun mal keine Gruppe.


----------



## votecoli (3. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> naja, da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gesammelt früher... aber ohne halbwegs fixen Rahmen funktioniert nun mal keine Gruppe.


 

Genau...a bisserl Druck muß sein...meine Schüler wollen mir da auch immer was anderes einreden......wird gleich im Keim erstickt..


----------



## cubelix (3. Mai 2010)

Die Ansage von OLI ist doch okey  und für mich Stressfreier 

Weiß man wenigstens Rechtzeitig was Sache ist und muß nicht kurz vor 

knapp wieder an den PC.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2010)

*Oh Gott da nutzt man einmal den nicht >>......*


----------



## votecoli (4. Mai 2010)

Steinigt ihn...
Du bist morgen dabei, oder ? Gabel ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

Bää....wasn WetterMuß gleich n Stück Holz in den Ofen schieben


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

*Fettisch.....*


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

Richtig schick...Bin auf die Fahrberichte gespannt!


----------



## Reese23 (5. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Fettisch.....*



*Coooool... Lyric-Rules! *

Was´n des für eine?


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *Coooool... Lyric-Rules! *
> 
> Was´n des für eine?



*Eine 2-Step Air (160mm)wollte ne 09 und scheint eine 2010 zu sein.
Ich wollt was mir Absenkung... von MZ war nichts mehr lieferbar da bleib nur noch Rock Shox wieder.*


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Gewicht?



*2414 g mit Schaft auf 19 cm gekürzt, hab so ca.400-500g zugenommen*


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

Wieviel wiegt deine Gesamtkomposition im Moment? Fährst du heut Abend!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt deine Gesamtkomposition im Moment? Fährst du heut Abend!


*
Ich geh mal von 14,4 Kilo aus mit der MZ warens 13,8.....
Neeh hab Motivations Probl. zur Zeit.....und die Gesundheit will noch nicht so wie ich gerne möchte.
Beruflich kommt auch noch so einiges auf mich zu , viel lernen .....
Eher am WOE mal nach Eppingen bei dem $cheiß Wetter*


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

Haste ne Umschulung bekommen...Wurde Zeit!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Haste ne Umschulung bekommen...Wurde Zeit!



*ne die Arschl...cher habens ja nie gebacken bekommen läuft was über meine Firma....als Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit ist mal so geplant.*


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

Immerhin


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Immerhin



*....sag ich auch... und die Chance *


----------



## Reese23 (5. Mai 2010)

Also wenn dich bisschen aufrafen kannst würds bestimmt jeden freuen... viel Action ist bei mir heut auch nicht drin... hab seit Tagen Probleme mit Magen und Darm und fühl mich wie ausgelutscht.


----------



## votecoli (5. Mai 2010)

...aufrafen...


Meine Worte!


----------



## burn23 (5. Mai 2010)

Sieht jetzt mit der Lyrik echt gut aus deine Kiste Andi 

Was passiert jetzt mit der MZ? Verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt mit der Lyrik echt gut aus deine Kiste Andi
> 
> Was passiert jetzt mit der MZ? Verkaufen?



*Nö die ist am Author HT.(die geb ich nie mehr her)...mei Mädsche solls ja auch weich an der Front haben.*


----------



## Zestybiker (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo meine Herren,

hier die aktuelle Wetterlage am Lago:
http://www.zoover.de/italien/orte-am-gardasee/garda/wetter


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2010)

Für den Gardasee gibt es eigentlich nur eine zuverlässige Wetterquelle: Das Hydrografische Amt Bozen. Alles was weiter als 3 Tage in die Zukunft geht ist sowieso Kaffesatzleserei.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Fettisch.....*



Schick!

Bei mir wird es auch eine 160er Lyrik 2Step, allerdings in schwarz.
Und wenn jetzt endlich der blöde Steuersatz kommt , dann könnte ich bei dem Wetter wenigstens schrauben. Immerhin ist er jetzt auf KW19 angedroht...


----------



## Zestybiker (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,


habe soeben Tremalzobilder von heute bekommen, scheinbar ist bis 1700m alles frei, höher liegt eine Menge Schnee.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2010)

Sieht praktisch genauso aus wie bei mir vor zwei Jahren. Zwischen dem Rifugio und dem ersten Tunnel unterm Pass (auf der anderen Seite) war ein bischen zu schieben aber kein wirkliches Problem. Die kalten Füße werden dann wieder warm wenn man weiter runter kommt


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Mai 2010)

zur Info:
*14. Heidelsheimer Countrytour am 29.08.2010*

ist so ruhig hier, ist die Truppe schon in Riva?


----------



## cubelix (8. Mai 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> zur Info:
> *14. Heidelsheimer Countrytour am 29.08.2010*
> 
> ist so ruhig hier, ist die Truppe schon in Riva?



Mit dem Kopf schon


----------



## votecoli (8. Mai 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> zur Info:
> *14. Heidelsheimer Countrytour am 29.08.2010*
> 
> ist so ruhig hier, ist die Truppe schon in Riva?


 
Nö, wir sind brave Jungs und bereiten uns Seelisch auf den Muttertag vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (9. Mai 2010)

[email protected],

ich wollte mich mal wieder melden nachdem ich mit euch gefahren bin. Ich wollte fragen ob ihr eigentlich bei nahezu jemandem Wetter fahrt oder ob ihr auch abstriche macht letzte Woche Mittwoch war ich mir unsicher (weil ich kein Internet hatte konnte ich nicht fragen) zwecks Regen, nicht das ich dann alleine dasteh. 

Die kommende Woche sind ja wohl so wie ich es mitbekommen habe viele am Gardasee. Am 19. würde ich aber wieder mitkommen. 

Leider habe ich das Problem mit meiner Schaltung immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen. Es ging drum das mein Umwerfer nicht aufs kleinste Ritzel fliegt hab alles probiert ausser auseinander bauen da hab ich Schiss das ichs nicht wieder zamen bekomm. Falls noch jemand nen Tipp hat oder einen andere Möglichkeit sieht wäre das genial... weils nervt

Alles in allem hat mirs aber viel Spass gemacht lieb wäre mir noch mal wenn sich alle nochmal irgendwie vorstellen könnten das ich ein paar Nicknames zu Fahrern zuordnen könnte. Nur nochmal am Rand ich war der mit Bulls "Panzer"


----------



## cubelix (9. Mai 2010)

Schönen Abend

Ich sags ja nicht gerne aber packt mal besser Regenklamotten und Warme Sachen ein.  

http://www.zoover.de/italien/trentino-und-sudtirol/molina-di-ledro-ledrosee/wette

und Hydrografisches Amt BZ sagt auch das gleiche Wetter voraus.


----------



## votecoli (9. Mai 2010)

Bei schönem Wetter fahren nur Poser...


----------



## Reese23 (9. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Regenklamotten



... wie meinst den des jetzt genau??? :kotz:


----------



## cubelix (9. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ... wie meinst den des jetzt genau??? :kotz:



Das wir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ohne Sonnenbrand zurückkommen


----------



## Reese23 (9. Mai 2010)

...aber dafür mit Schwimmflossen. 

Warten wirs ab und nehmen es wies kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2010)

*So langsam wirds wieder ........und das wirklich, 43km im GA1 Modus und massige 40hm*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So langsam wirds wieder ........und das wirklich, 43km im GA1 Modus und massige 40hm*


 Mein größten Respekt .

Wo hast Du Dir die Lyrik besorgt? Irgendwelche günstigen Adressen? Suche sie allerdings in schwarz.

Danke schonmal vorab und Gruß


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So langsam wirds wieder ........und das wirklich, 43km im GA1 Modus und massige 40hm*


Dann kannste ja bald wieder bei uns halsbrecherischen Typen mitfahren 

Wo kann man den "nur" 40hm bei dir in der Gegend fahren? Das erreich ich ja bei mir gerade so wenn nur zwei Brücken auf der Strecke liegen.


----------



## Curtado (10. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wo kann man den "nur" 40hm bei dir in der Gegend fahren? Das erreich ich ja bei mir gerade so wenn nur zwei Brücken auf der Strecke liegen.



Ich denke er hat sich Shutteln lassen!!


----------



## cubelix (10. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub dein MHR verträgt das Wetter nicht 40 hm  

Schön das es wieder aufwärts geht


----------



## votecoli (10. Mai 2010)

Hauptsache es geht aufwärts...

Ach, ich hab mich heut noch mit Regenhose und Pariser fürn Helm eingegedeckt...nur faaalllssss es regnet!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja bald wieder bei uns halsbrecherischen Typen mitfahren
> 
> Wo kann man den "nur" 40hm bei dir in der Gegend fahren? Das erreich ich ja bei mir gerade so wenn nur zwei Brücken auf der Strecke liegen.



Naja Heidelsheim liegt höher als die Rheinebene oder.....


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hauptsache es geht aufwärts...



Ja und gleich die Arschkarte gezogen.....Grippaler Infekt wärs nicht zu dooof könnt ich drüber lachen


----------



## votecoli (10. Mai 2010)

Man du hast aber wirklich Pech...du solltest mehr ungesund Essen und trinken..!


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2010)

Genau, viiieeeeel Alkohol von Innen, dass desinfiziert und beugt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (10. Mai 2010)

@Oli  wo hast den die Hose besorgt?

Zieht euch mal dieses Video rein... der Bursche hat mal echt was drauf.


----------



## Stegi... (10. Mai 2010)

Der Rainer, kennt man doch schon von anderen spektakulären Videos


----------



## votecoli (11. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @Oli wo hast den die Hose besorgt?
> 
> Zieht euch mal dieses Video rein... der Bursche hat mal echt was drauf.


 

Beim cyclesport! Da heb ich mich auch mit Trikots und Baggys eingedeckt! Wenns wirklich nur regnet will ich zumindest einigermaßen trocken bleiben


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Genau, viiieeeeel Alkohol von Innen, dass desinfiziert und beugt vor



*Die Viren waren wohl alkoholresistent......*


----------



## Zestybiker (11. Mai 2010)




----------



## Reese23 (11. Mai 2010)

...musste das sein???


----------



## Reese23 (11. Mai 2010)

http://www.meteogarda.it/malcesine/malcesine.jpg

Sieht aus wie in Norwegen. 

Ich geh mir später auch mal noch ne wasserdichte Hose besorgen gehen.


----------



## Zestybiker (11. Mai 2010)

leider ja, ein bißchen aufbäumen kann nicht schaden,oder?


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsch Euch Glück mit dem Wetter! 

Nicht verzagen, wir sind 4 Tage vor unserem Lagotrip auf Finale umgeschwenkt weil die Vorhersage grottig war - 0°C Grenze bei 200m, Neuschnee und Regen brrr. 
Zwei Tage vor Reiseantritt war die Vorhersage für den Lago plötzlich bombastisch und wir haben wieder auf den See umgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (11. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @Oli  wo hast den die Hose besorgt?
> 
> Zieht euch mal dieses Video rein... der Bursche hat mal echt was drauf.




 Der hat JA auch ein Liteville


----------



## Bazzmonsta (11. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie in Norwegen.


nächste Woche wieder  ich warte nur noch auf die Aschewolke.


----------



## burn23 (12. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Der hat JA auch ein Liteville



Klar, sonst könnte er ja net so gut fahren


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2010)

So, um die Stimmung hochzuhalten:

http://www.gardasee.de/wetter/index.html


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Mai 2010)

Hurra, ab Sonntag abend wieder besseres Wetter!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Mai 2010)

*Ach ja noch viel Spass am Garda Mädels......und Videolivebilder senden damit ich auf dem Sofa mitfahren kann.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (12. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach ja noch viel Spass am Garda Mädels......und Videolivebilder senden damit ich auf dem Sofa mitfahren kann.*



...da müsst ich ja Schatzis MacBook mitnehmen und dort dann auch noch was arbeiten... nöööö 

EDIT:
Das ein oder andere Foto kannst höchstens bei mir auf Facebook finden.


----------



## burn23 (12. Mai 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hurra, ab Sonntag abend wieder besseres Wetter!



So ne Shice! Das bringt uns aber am Gardasee nix mehr


----------



## Zestybiker (12. Mai 2010)

es wird immer besser
http://www.wetteronline.de/Italien/Gardasee.htm


----------



## Stegi... (12. Mai 2010)

So sind jetzt fertig.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJPHdV9ATRc"]YouTube- YouTube TEST[/nomedia]
Ist aber voll komisch geworden.

Edit: Die schwarzen Rahmen sind ungewollt.
LG Stegi


----------



## burn23 (12. Mai 2010)

@Stegi: Bissl weniger schieben und mehr fahren, aber du machst dich


----------



## Stegi... (12. Mai 2010)

Kondition wird trainiert 
Will ja schließlich auch mal Touren mit 2000 Hm fahren.


----------



## votecoli (13. Mai 2010)

Morgäääännnnn


----------



## burn23 (13. Mai 2010)

Noch so ein Verrückter


----------



## Ghosthunter (16. Mai 2010)

[email protected],

fahrt ihr am Mittwoch wie gewohnt ?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> fahrt ihr am Mittwoch wie gewohnt ?



*Die kommen erst heute abend zurück und ob am Mittwoch dann noch was geht glaub ich mal nicht nach 4 Tagen dauerbiken....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

es war mir ein Vergnügen mit euch zu Biken, vielen Dank.


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Hepa....!!!!

Moorgggääännnn!

Da simmer wieder und nach rund 200 km unnd 7000hm fit wie Bolle
Saugeile Trails, von Passüberquerungen im Schnee mitm bike als Eispickel bis zu Abenteuer aufm Skorpiontrail und Action aufm 136 Kehren Pussitrail war alles dabei...


Saugeil wars....!

Und deshalb:

Mittwoch Gardasee Revivaltour(natürlich nicht unter 30km und 2000hm.....)


Und immer dran denken Männer:

Lächeln und Winken!


Hepa......!!!!!


----------



## blond25 (17. Mai 2010)

Hey Jungs...
ich bin auch mal wieder aufm MTB gesessen letzte Woche. Und da ich inzwischen nach Linkenheim gezogen bin, suche ich Trails und schöne Strecken Richtung Weingarten... jemand ne Idee??
Ja... das Phantom lebt 

Greetings an alle, die mich noch kennen.... gell, eL ?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Mai 2010)

Hepa....!!!!



Jo saugeil wars....!

Und ich habe wieder neue Schuhe, auf gehts zur nächsten Runde




*Lächeln und Winken!*


 
Schade das ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit hab


----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2010)

blond25 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs...
> ich bin auch mal wieder aufm MTB gesessen letzte Woche. Und da ich inzwischen nach Linkenheim gezogen bin, suche ich Trails und schöne Strecken Richtung Weingarten... jemand ne Idee??
> Ja... das Phantom lebt
> 
> Greetings an alle, die mich noch kennen.... gell, eL ?



Falscher Thread Blondi.......


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Hab schon die ersten Meter auf heimischen Boden zurückgelegt und den Dampfstrahler besuchtErster Eindruck: Man ist das flach...
Mein Unterrohr ist tatsächlich jungfräulich...was man von den Felgen, Pedalen und Kurbelarmen nicht behaupten kann! Ach ja, ein Hoch auf den Syntace Rock Guard, die wohl beste Erfindung seit dem Verhütterlie...


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2010)

Warum, die Gegend passt doch oder seit ihr jetzt nur noch am Michaels- und Eichelberg unterwegs?


----------



## Ghosthunter (17. Mai 2010)

Darf ich aus dieser Euphorie schlussfolgern das da am Mittwochabend noch was geht .....???


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Mai 2010)

blond25 schrieb:


> Ja... das Phantom lebt


Kommst du zum duschen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kommst du zum duschen her?


 

Du kommst immer nur her um Sch.... zu labbern!


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Mai 2010)

Is doch der Thread hier dafür, oder?


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Ui, du bist ja noch hohler als ich vermutet hab...:kotz:


----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

HEPA


Leut, ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber am liebsten würde ich sofort wieder zurück, zu den Trails, Tunnels, Schotter, Kies, Schnee, Skorpione.
Hab heute morgen im Geschäft nur noch gelächelt und gewunken, die haben mich alle für verrückt erklärt.


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)




----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*So schön das alle wieder gesund und munter da sind und Bildär bitte.....und Tourenberichte und Teileschäden und was, wie, wann warum, weshalb.......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So schön das alle wieder gesund und munter da sind und Bildär bitte.....und Tourenberichte und Teileschäden und was, wie, wann warum, weshalb.......*


 
Wenn das Wetter paßt wollen wir am Mittwoch ne "Austritttrunde" drehen. Wir freuen uns wenn du dabei bist Andi!Es gibt wirklich viieeell zu erzählen! (Und das mit den 2000hm kann man verhandeln!)


----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter paßt wollen wir am Mittwoch ne "Austritttrunde" drehen. Wir freuen uns wenn du dabei bist Andi!Es gibt wirklich viieeell zu erzählen! (Und das mit den 2000hm kann man verhandeln!)



*Vergiss es hab letzte Woche im Fieberwahn den Alpenhauptkamm mit verrotzten Tempos nachgebaut....Gardaseeregion folgt die Tage.(inkl. Berry White Stimmdouble.....)
Muss wahrscheinlich doch noch Antibiotika fressen.....*


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Vergiss es hab letzte Woche im Fieberwahn den Alpenhauptkamm mit verrotzten Tempos nachgebaut....Gardaseeregion folgt die Tage.(inkl. Berry White Stimmdouble.....)*
> *Muss wahrscheinlich doch noch Antibiotika fressen.....*


 
Uii...Mensch Andi...


----------



## Reese23 (17. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> du kommst immer nur her um sch.... Zu labbern!



zustimm


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Hast du den Tag rumgebracht SwenIch wollt mich nochmal ganz herzlich für deinen Fuhrpark bedankenIst nicht selbstverständlich...


----------



## Reese23 (17. Mai 2010)

jo passt schon... war zwar hart heute morgen aufzustehen aber der Tag ging dann doch fix rum.


----------



## iTom (17. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es einer von Euch war, der Serpentinentrail ist mittlerweile wieder frei. und am TomTom-Trail, den Trail runter Richtung Hohlweg, habe ich den einen Baum verbogen, nicht stören lassen beim vorbeifahren Ich verstand iwie das mit den "Back to the roots" falsch. 
Mitm Achter kann man die Trails aber auch noch ganz gut fahren

Vielleicht sieht man sich am Mittwoch...


----------



## iTom (17. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...im Fieberwahn den Alpenhauptkamm mit verrotzten Tempos nachgebaut....Gardaseeregion folgt die Tage.(inkl. Berry White Stimmdouble.....)
> ...*


*


Gute Besserung. 

PS: Hab Dich übrigens nicht gleich erkannt ohne "MTB-Arbeitskleidung".*


----------



## iTom (17. Mai 2010)

blond25 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs...
> ich bin auch mal wieder aufm MTB gesessen letzte Woche. Und da ich inzwischen nach Linkenheim gezogen bin, suche ich Trails und schöne Strecken Richtung Weingarten... jemand ne Idee??
> Ja... das Phantom lebt
> 
> Greetings an alle, die mich noch kennen.... gell, eL ?



Wenn Du Deine Fahrleistungsdaten verrätst, können sich andere hier im diesem Thread ein wenig ein Bild davon machen, ob die Touren zu anspruchsvoll, oder machbar sein werden.


----------



## iTom (17. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hast du den Tag rumgebracht SwenIch wollt mich nochmal ganz herzlich für deinen Fuhrpark bedankenIst nicht selbstverständlich...



Hast Du beide LVs dabei gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Nein, nur das 301! Die Touren waren nicht nur hoch sondern auch lang! Nix Shuttle oder so! Da war das AM die beste Wahl!


----------



## burn23 (17. Mai 2010)

So jetzt meldet sich auch mal der "Chainless-Man" 

Waren echt geile Runden am Lago, glaub da ist wohl jeder auf seine Kosten gekommen 

Aproppos Kosten, hab mir gleich mal mein neues Schaltwerk und nen Bashguard bestellt, jetzt kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## iTom (17. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So jetzt meldet sich auch mal der "Chainless-Man"
> 
> Waren echt geile Runden am Lago, glaub da ist wohl jeder auf seine Kosten gekommen
> 
> Aproppos Kosten, hab mir gleich mal mein neues Schaltwerk und nen Bashguard bestellt, jetzt kann nix mehr schief gehen



Um etwas am Rad kaputt zu machen mußt Du nicht unbedingt an den Lago fahren. Das geht auch hier ganz gut
Wahrscheinlich hat es aber am Lago ein bisschen mehr Spass gemacht dabei


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hast du den Tag rumgebracht SwenIch wollt mich nochmal ganz herzlich für deinen Fuhrpark bedankenIst nicht selbstverständlich...


 

 Grazie Sven

Hepa................ und


----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

Hi Sven,


von mir auch ein DANKE für die zur Verfügung gestellten Fahrzeuge, Olli hat vollkommen Recht, es ist nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## cubelix (17. Mai 2010)

Zurücklehnen und träumen Männer zurücklehnen und träumen.....






Dank an alle Beteiligten:

Sven     Fuhrparkmanager,Foddograf 
Oli        Technischer Service
Norbert  Energiemanagment
Björn     Erhohlungspausenmanagment ( dank tech. def.und Stunts 
Andi      Pathfinder  


Jederzeit wieder Männer Jederzeit und immer dran denken  und


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2010)

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!Doch:

Dank an Karsten, den ruhenden Pol der immer alle Zusammenhält!


----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

das Bild ist so geil, die Zeit war so geil, Männer ich kann mich nur bei euch allen für die wunderschönen Tage bedanken.
der 136 Kehren Killer


----------



## Reese23 (17. Mai 2010)

Hab grad das gesammelte Material gesichtet... dazu gibts nur eins zu sagen:

*Erste Sahne*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

sven, ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

mich juckts wieder


----------



## Zestybiker (17. Mai 2010)

hab gerade über Google Fotos von B.... F..... gesehen, geil, Männer, geil


----------



## burn23 (18. Mai 2010)

Bin echt mal auf die Foddos gespannt 
Demnächst müssen auf jedenfall noch nen Termin zwecks Grillen und Gucken ausmachen


----------



## Reese23 (18. Mai 2010)

Ja grillen wär gut... ich bring Limoncello mit.  

Das schneiden kann aber schon einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen da es echt sehr sehr viel Stoff ist den ich hier unterbringen muss.


----------



## votecoli (18. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja grillen wär gut... ich bring Limoncello mit.
> 
> Das schneiden kann aber schon einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen da es echt sehr sehr viel Stoff ist den ich hier unterbringen muss.


 

Du mach dir keinen Streß! Is ja ne Menge Arbeit! Ja, Grillen muß sein ! Wie schon erwähnt stell ich die Lokalität und nen großen Weber Kohle Grill!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (18. Mai 2010)

Einen Termin fürs Grillen sollten wir rechtzeitig  planen da wir ja 6+Anhang unter einen Hut bringen müssen. 

Bei mir würden diese Termine gehen. 

SA 29.05 
SA 12.06 
SA 19.06 

Da Sven ja Limoncello mitbringt  ist ein Puffertag sinnvoll 


Die Ausfahrt Morgen steht oder 17:30 wie immer


----------



## votecoli (18. Mai 2010)

Ausfahrt morgen past! Ich wollte vorschlagen das die AMs mal ausruhen und wir die Bomber gemütlich rumschuckeln! Was meint ihr?
Ich bin ja nächste Woche im Urlaub. Der 12.06. wär okoder noch besser der 19.06.


----------



## burn23 (18. Mai 2010)

Halb sechs is gut. Ich komm natürlich mit meinem Bomber, hab echt Bock drauf mit dem mal wieder zu heizen


----------



## Ghosthunter (19. Mai 2010)

Alles klar ich denke ich schaff es auch. Wenn mich meine Freundin gehen lässt bis 17.30 dann.


----------



## Reese23 (19. Mai 2010)

Mal kurz und bündig... wer fährt den trotz des Wetters heut?

Meine Motivation hält sich zwar in Grenzen aber so ne gediegene Stunde oder zwei wären sicher drin bis es uns zu "feucht" wird...


----------



## votecoli (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab vor zu Fahren falls es nicht stärker anfängt! Wir können ja unsere Regenkleider testen wenn sie schon am Gardasee nicht zum Einsatz gekommen sind


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Einen Termin fürs Grillen sollten wir rechtzeitig planen da wir ja 6+Anhang unter einen Hut bringen müssen.
> 
> Bei mir würden diese Termine gehen.
> 
> ...


 
*Also dem Franzosen und mir passen die Termine*
*Wir sollten nur rechtzeit was aus machen bevor die Zeit wieder anderweitig verplant wird*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. Mai 2010)

*Hat jemand am WE vor zu fahren*
*Wenn ja wann und wo*

*Lächeln und winken*


----------



## Ghosthunter (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt gut Daheim angekommen und meine Freundin salbt mich gerade überall ein.

Nuja Shit Happens geil wars trotzdem bis nächste Woche.


----------



## cubelix (19. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt gut Daheim angekommen und meine Freundin salbt mich gerade überall ein.
> 
> Nuja Shit Happens geil wars trotzdem bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (19. Mai 2010)

Achtung 


Haben heute den Sa. 19.06 zum Grillen fest ausgemacht.

Wer was mitbringt klären wir noch ab.


Fahren am Wochenende evtl am So muß ich aber noch abklären


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Achtung
> Haben heute den Sa. 19.05 zum Grillen fest ausgemacht.



Sa 19.05?  also Maya Kalender kann es nicht sein, Inka auch nicht.. welche Sonnensystem?


----------



## Reese23 (19. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Achtung
> 
> 
> Haben heute den Sa. 19.05 zum Grillen fest ausgemacht.
> ...



19.06. bitte... 

ttzzz, war ganz schön feucht heute aber der Wille war da. 

Am Wochenende soll ja klasse Wetter werden, habe also ne Ausfahrt vor... gibts Vorschläge?


----------



## burn23 (19. Mai 2010)

Wegen WE muss ich mal schauen. Hab meiner Lady versprochen mit ihr was zu machen, nur wenn ich wieder zappelig bin entlässt sie mich doch zum Biken


----------



## iTom (19. Mai 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sa 19.05?  also Maya Kalender kann es nicht sein, Inka auch nicht.. welche Sonnensystem?



2012 ist wieder ein 19.05 an einem Samstag. Er hatte nicht das Jahr dazu erwähnt. War also nicht verkehrt Ist gängige Geschäftspraxis, das Jahr nicht zu erwähnen. Kenne ich ausm Betrieb.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Mai 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> 2012 ist wieder ein 19.05 an einem Samstag



quatsch!  2012 gibt es keine Trails mehr, da sitzen wir alle in der Brasilianische Arche! und warten bis das Wasser verdampft, warum glaubst Du wird soviel Holz am Eichelberg entnommen?


----------



## cubelix (19. Mai 2010)

Hey ihr beiden

kommt bestimmt aus der Finanzbuchhaltung wenn ihr so auf Zahlen steht. 

Ein kleiner Zahlendreher und das Raum Zeit _Kontinuum_ stürzt ein.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> kommt bestimmt aus der Finanzbuchhaltung wenn ihr so auf Zahlen steht.



Finanzbuchhaltung nicht, aber falls irgendwann der Brasilianer Headquarter gebaut werden sollte, kann ich euch die Bauplanung machen 
Wenn ich zahlen verdrehe kostet es immer irgendjemand Kohle


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Mai 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> 2012 ist wieder ein 19.05 an einem Samstag. Er hatte nicht das Jahr dazu erwähnt. War also nicht verkehrt Ist gängige Geschäftspraxis, das Jahr nicht zu erwähnen. Kenne ich ausm Betrieb.



arbeitets du an einem Projekt? Da machen wir das auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (20. Mai 2010)

So, Sonntag geht klar. Hab ein zeitraum von 9.30-15.00 Uhr. Wohin ist mir egal...


----------



## Reese23 (20. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt gut Daheim angekommen und meine Freundin salbt mich gerade überall ein.
> 
> Nuja Shit Happens geil wars trotzdem bis nächste Woche.



Kuck mal, hab da durch Zufall was gefunden... ruf doch da mal an und frag ob preislich noch was drin ist. Rahmengröße steht leider keine dabei.

http://www.radundreisen.de/angebotstart

oder das hier:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1792


----------



## Reese23 (20. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, Sonntag geht klar. Hab ein zeitraum von 9.30-15.00 Uhr. Wohin ist mir egal...



Sonntag passt bei mir auch...


----------



## burn23 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich werf auch mal eins in die Runde:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-4-0_id_10601_.htm


----------



## Ghosthunter (20. Mai 2010)

[email protected],

die 3 Bikes sind ja schon mal ziemlich klasse. Bissle sparen muss ich noch hab jetzt gut die Hälfte zamen^^ damit stell ich wenigstens mal sicher das ich nix überstützt kauf. 

Zwecks Grillen, könnt ich nene Koch mitbringen . Dieses Wochende muss ich leider arbeiten trotz schönem Wetter.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> die 3 Bikes sind ja schon mal ziemlich klasse. Bissle sparen muss ich noch hab jetzt gut die Hälfte zamen^^ damit stell ich wenigstens mal sicher das ich nix überstützt kauf.



*Irgendwas zerbröselt am Mittwoch...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (21. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, Sonntag geht klar. Hab ein zeitraum von 9.30-15.00 Uhr. Wohin ist mir egal...


 

*So. kann ich nur bis 13:00*
*Das heißt ich wäre nur bei einem Homerun dabei*


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Irgendwas zerbröselt am Mittwoch...*



Ja ich  
Aber mein Bike war schon lange hinfällig


----------



## burn23 (21. Mai 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *So. kann ich nur bis 13:00*
> *Das heißt ich wäre nur bei einem Homerun dabei*



Uff nur bis 13.00 Uhr das ist aber sportlich! Wenns net anders geht, können wir ja ne Runde am Eichel-/Michaelsberg drehen und uns beim Sallenbusch stärken. Der der weiterdrehen will kanns das machen und der der heim will (Andi) der kann heim.

Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Reese23 (21. Mai 2010)

Klingt nicht verkehrt... wir können ja nach nem Buschsalat noch ne Runde drehen bis wir die 2000HM voll haben.


----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2010)

Also machen wir einen Homerun 

Mit Buschsalat und Co.

Ich würde sagen Start um 9.30 Kaserne


----------



## burn23 (21. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Klingt nicht verkehrt... wir können ja nach nem Buschsalat noch ne Runde drehen bis wir die 2000HM voll haben.



mit weniger geb ich mich auch net zufrieden   
Können wir auch 10.00 Uhr machen? Ich brauch in letzter Zeit meinen Schönheitsschlaf


----------



## Reese23 (21. Mai 2010)

10 Uhr Kaserne am Sonntag.  Burn fährst du?

Ich fahr morgen früh nach Stuttgart zum LV Dealer mal ein 301 L probe fahren... will jemand mit?


----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2010)

Alla gud 10:00 

@ Sven

Leider morgen keine Zeit aber viel Spaß auf der Probefahrt.


----------



## burn23 (21. Mai 2010)

@Reese: Ja mach ich, um halb zehn in etwa bei dir. Kann morgen leider net, dir viel Spaß bei der Probefahrt.  Ich hab demnächst auch ne Probefahrt mit einem Nicolai.....nee Scherz


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich hab demnächst auch ne Probefahrt mit einem Nicolai.....nee Scherz



Sobald meins endlich fertig ist, wäre das machbar 
Aber ich möchte ungern wen infizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (21. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Sobald meins endlich fertig ist, wäre das machbar
> Aber ich möchte ungern wen infizieren



Ohje, lieber net 
Wie weit ists denn fertig?


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2010)

Schon passiert...haben alle den LV Virus
Ach Mädels, ich meld mich jetzt für die nächste Woche offiziel ab. Räder sind geladen, Touren geplant!
Ich wünsch euch was! Paßt auf euch auf!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Mai 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wie weit ists denn fertig?



Wenn ich jetzt nicht schon einen ganzen Monat auf den Steuersatz warten würde, dann wäre es längst fertig 
Dafür habe ich mir nun auch noch nen schönen LRS gegönnt...
Am nächsten Dienstag ist entweder der Chris King endlich drin oder es gibt eben was anderes, z.B. von RaceFace.
Dann steht der Erstbefahrung nicht mehr viel im Weg.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (21. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Kaserne am Sonntag.  Burn fährst du?
> 
> Ich fahr morgen früh nach Stuttgart zum LV Dealer mal ein 301 L probe fahren... will jemand mit?


 
*Alla gud 10:00 am So. 

@ Sven

Leider muß ich mit Frauchen zum shoppen, were gern mitaber viel Spaß auf der Probefahrt. *


----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schon passiert...haben alle den LV Virus
> Ach Mädels, ich meld mich jetzt für die nächste Woche offiziel ab. Räder sind geladen, Touren geplant!
> Ich wünsch euch was! Paßt auf euch auf!



Dito Oli


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schon passiert...haben alle den LV Virus
> [/FONT]



*Nö dann lieber nix zu Weihnachten......*


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2010)

Dein Fieberwahn ist schlimmer als ich dachte.....


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Dein Fieberwahn ist schlimmer als ich dachte.....



*Das war kein Gag Olli.....für das Geld gibt schönere Bikes! Ist aber meine Meihnung.....*


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2010)

Jaja, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (22. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das war kein Gag Olli.....für das Geld gibt schönere Bikes! Ist aber meine Meihnung.....*



Schönere Bikes sicherlich. Aber genauso Steif bei gleichem Gewicht wohl kaum.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2010)

Ich frage einmal hier in die Runde rein:
Ich möchte ein AM Bike kaufen und kann mich nicht zwischen Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 und Ghost AMR Plus 5700 (2009) entscheiden. 
Fahre Waldwege und Trails - keine Bikeparks.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2010)

macht jemand heute den Brusler Revier unsicher?


----------



## cubelix (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Auf Grund der sehr bescheidenen Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch wird

am Di. den 25.05 um 17:30 gefahren.

Start wie immer Kaserne.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (24. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Auf Grund der sehr bescheidenen Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch wird
> 
> ...


 
*Hepa *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Auf Grund der sehr bescheidenen Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch wird
> 
> ...



Würde am Mittwoch einer auch bei schlechteren Vorhersagen ab 18 Uhr im Revier fahren?

Speedy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (25. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Auf Grund der sehr bescheidenen Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch wird
> 
> ...



Für mich nicht heute... mir tut immer noch alles Weh und ich glaube ich hätte heut soviel Spaß wie am Sonntag. Muss mich erst mal richtig erholen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Auf Grund der sehr bescheidenen Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch wird
> 
> ...



Ihr fahrt immer zu so komischen Zeiten. Da komme ich vielleicht gerade heim (wenn ich nicht noch Training habe).


----------



## Reese23 (25. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt immer zu so komischen Zeiten. Da komme ich vielleicht gerade heim (wenn ich nicht noch Training habe).



Wann würds dir den passen lieber Jörg??? 5 Mann finden sich jede Woche zu dieser komischen Zeit ein - ohne Probleme, also kann die Zeit nicht soooo komisch sein!


----------



## Ghosthunter (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich könnte leider nur Mittwoch... Ich muss immer extra frei nehmen. Deswegen ist kurzfristig immer blöd. Falls jemand doch Mittwoch kann würde ich auch da fahren wenns nicht zu sehr ausartet mit dem Wetter.

Noch später fänd ich aber auch nicht gut. 

Lg Micha


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wann würds dir den passen lieber Jörg??? 5 Mann finden sich jede Woche zu dieser komischen Zeit ein - ohne Probleme, also kann die Zeit nicht soooo komisch sein!



Habe ich da den Ironie- und den Neid-Smily vergessen?

Ich habe halt Dienstags, Mittwochs und jeden zweiten Freitag Training. Da wird das dann nie was mit dem Radeln, weil von wegen zu spät. Und an den anderen Tagen legt meine Holde wert auf meine Gesellschaft.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Habe ich da den Ironie- und den Neid-Smily vergessen?
> 
> Ich habe halt Dienstags, Mittwochs und jeden zweiten Freitag Training. Da wird das dann nie was mit dem Radeln, weil von wegen zu spät. Und an den anderen Tagen legt meine Holde wert auf meine Gesellschaft.


 
*Was fürn Sport ist Dir wichtiger wie biken*
*Und wenn Du schon ein neues Bke aufbaust dann solltest Du Dir auch mal Zeit nehmen zu fahren*
*Du weißt ja wo und wann Du uns findest*
*Ich hab mal vorsichtshalber ein paar Smily`s gesetzt*
*Da ich heut Gott sein dank Zeit habe gehts nun radeln...........*


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich frage einmal hier in die Runde rein:
> Ich möchte ein AM Bike kaufen und kann mich nicht zwischen Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 und Ghost AMR Plus 5700 (2009) entscheiden.
> Fahre Waldwege und Trails - keine Bikeparks.
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen



Bei den Komponenten liegt das Canyon klar vorne. Der Rest ist persönliche Geschmack.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2010)

*@Eike*

Canyon hat meistens das Beste Preis/Leistung Verhältnis gehabt, man sollte aber (vor allem um die Jahreszeit) auf die Lieferzeiten sehr achten, vor allem wenn er gerade kein Bike hat

*@Jörg*
Ich wundere mich auch immer wieder über die Uhrzeit, deswegen fahre ich einfach nach Feierabend hin bin dann gegen 18:00 am Berg und spitze mein Gehör,  wenn Du irgendwelche komische Gegröle im Wald hörst dann sind das nicht Wildschweine bei der Paarung sondern die Jungs beim speedy gonzales Schrei nachmachen.. also bis jetzt hat es eigentlich immer geklappt, ich habe sie immer getroffen, einfach die übliche Strecken n der Gegenrichtung abfahren, mit etwas Glück haben sie sogar schon den Bruchsalerkreuzweg hinter sich und man spart sich die Quälerei hoch   

*hepa*
Ahem Jungs nicht böse sein, es heißt nicht hepa sondern *epa*, ist ja meine Muttersprache  

*@Dirk*
Würde mich freuen wieder mit Dir eine runde zu drehen, die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tagen sagen aber Dauerregen voraus.


----------



## Ghosthunter (26. Mai 2010)

[email protected],

also ich fahr jetzt heute nicht, nicht das wieder so endet wie letzte Woche _(mim aua aua_ ) ^^. 

Und meine Freundin freut sich schon das ich mal wieder für sie da bin. Ich denke ja die meisten von euch sind ja gestern gefahren, von daher. 

Hat vielleicht am Freitag noch jemand gelüste zu fahren oder Samstagabend ab 20uhr ?

Zwecks Bikes ich werde mich wohl auch für einen Canyon entscheiden. Die gefallen mir echt gut und sind preislich gesehen auch nicht schlecht. 

Lg Micha


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> also ich fahr jetzt heute nicht, nicht das wieder so endet wie letzte Woche _(mim aua aua_ ) ^^.
> 
> ...


*
Üben und an der Fahrtechnick feilen.....
Ich nicht......

Gute Wahl reicht für Deine zwecke.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Samstagabend ab 20uhr ?



...aber sonst hast du keine Schmerzen oder??? Nicht falsch verstehen aber die Zeit ist schon *ETWAS* ungewöhnlich... du weißt ja, Sonne und so.


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2010)

Bis neun ist es doch noch hell und für danach muss man halt die Lampen vom Winter wieder ausgraben.
Falls Canyon lieferzeittechnisch nicht in die Puschen kommen sollte kannst du dich auch mal noch beim Rose Versand umschauen. Die haben auch sehr schöne Bikes mit guten Preisen. Vor allem die Sonderangebote sind teilweise Knaller aber halt eher gegen Ende der Saison.


----------



## Ghosthunter (26. Mai 2010)

@ Reese23: Jaaa.... tschuldigung bin einfach nur geil aufs fahrn.

@andi1969: Will mir da jemand ne Nachhilfestunde geben ?  Ne im ernst würde mich mal freuen wenn sich mal jemand mit mir treffen würde und ein paar Grundsachen durchgehen würde Balancieren etc. alleine sieht man die Fehler immer schlecht. 

@ Eike : Ja stimmt Rose hat auch geile Bikes dabei. Ich war am Wochende mit meinen Eltern in Ettlingen im "Watthaldenpark?!" kann es sein das vom Bismarkturm aus ein recht steiler Trail in den Park führt ?

Lg Micha


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ne im ernst würde mich mal freuen wenn sich mal jemand mit mir treffen würde ...



Speedy und ich werden nächste Woche auf jeden Fall Abends ne Runde drehen, je nach Wetter.

Ich sag Dir übers Forum Bescheid.


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. Mai 2010)

Ich mein halt eher so ne Art Basicstunde . Hätte Dienstag Mittwoch und Freitag Zeit.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich mein halt eher so ne Art Basicstunde . Hätte Dienstag Mittwoch und Freitag Zeit.



*Freitag diese Woche kann ich ....Basicstunden kein Problem.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. Mai 2010)

Welche Uhrzeit wäre es den ? So gegen Abends würde aber sagen wir gucken nochmal wegem Wetter wo wöllten wir uns den treffen ?


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Welche Uhrzeit wäre es den ? So gegen Abends würde aber sagen wir gucken nochmal wegem Wetter wo wöllten wir uns den treffen ?



*Ich hab ab 13 Uhr zeit......würde sagen das wir uns an der Kaserne treffen*.


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. Mai 2010)

Oh das ist mir viel zu früh geht auch so 17,30-18 uhr rum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Oh das ist mir viel zu früh geht auch so 17,30-18 uhr rum ?



>ab 13 Uhr< ich kann auch um 17.30......


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. Mai 2010)

Hi du,

gut alles klar sagen wir 17,30 an der Kaserne. Hoffen wir nur dass das Wetter mitspielt. Ich hab halt nur ein recht bescheidenes Bike von daher gucken wir mal wie weit wir kommen.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2010)

*Also bei mir ziehts wieder zu .....wir verschiebens auf Samstag,ist auch der Boden etwas trockener.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. Mai 2010)

Verdammt hätt ichs doch bloß vorher gewusst.  Nunja morgen gehts halt erst ab 20uhr rum und ja du hattest recht es war verflixxt schlammig. 

Aber auf dem ganzen Berg gibts ja Trails ohne Ende. Bin aber auch einfach nur runter gefahren bei den Bedingungen und meiner Erfahrung muss man sein Schicksal auch nicht herrausfordern.


----------



## cubelix (28. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also bei mir ziehts wieder zu .....wir verschiebens auf Samstag,ist auch der Boden etwas trockener.*



Andi schön das Du wieder Fit bist 

Ich will Dich ja nicht Entmutigen aber trockener bzw. einigermasen Fahrbar
werden viele Trails nicht sein.

Schau mal hier rein

 http://www.wetterpool.de/wetterkarte_regen_monat.php

Haben den Monat deutlich über 100 Liter per qm. 

aber trotzdem viel Spaß Morgen.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Andi schön das Du wieder Fit bist
> 
> Ich will Dich ja nicht Entmutigen aber trockener bzw. einigermasen Fahrbar
> werden viele Trails nicht sein.
> ...




*Naja Fit ist was anderes.....muss erst mal ganz langsam wieder aufbauen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Andi

ich muss heute abend leider länger auf Arbeit bleiben.


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Mai 2010)

waren wir in dem Alter auch so doof? ^^


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Andi
> 
> ich muss heute abend leider länger auf Arbeit bleiben.



*Macht nichts dann nächste Woche ......20Uhr war mir auch zu späht.*


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Mai 2010)

gerade eine runde am Michaelsberg gedreht,  alles nur Schlamm, hoffentlich gibt es ein paar Tage Sonne/Wärme, so macht das kein Spaß..


----------



## BruciesCardio (29. Mai 2010)

Ich fands geil so die Schlammbrocken fliegen zu sehen ohne Schutzblech  Leider hab ich mir schon nach 1Std nen 10cm Nagel reingefahren 
Wird ne Weile dauern bis die übelsten Schlamlöcher wieder getrocknet sind vorallem die auf dem Trail rechts von der Kaserneneinfahrt. Die waren auch letztes WE nach der regnerischen Woche nicht so riesig


----------



## Ghosthunter (29. Mai 2010)

Du hast voll recht war ja gestern auch kurz oben so macht das keinen Spass und obendrein noch voll gefährlich. 

So zum Thema Video... Ja ich waren defintiv auch so doof . Nur wir habens aus eigener Kraft angetrieben.


----------



## votecoli (29. Mai 2010)

Ach so schlimm fand ichs heut gar ned! Man muß die Trails halt mit bedacht wählen! Hatten sonnige 900hm und irgendwas über 30km als schnellen kurztripp!
Und die braunen Spritzer im Gesicht machen richtig was her bei Frauchen....


----------



## Reese23 (29. Mai 2010)

Männer nicht wundern wenn ihr nix hört von mir, ich nehm mir mal paar Tage Bikefrei bis die Wunden verheilt sind... irgendwie hat´s doch heftiger eingeschlagen als Anfangs gedacht.


----------



## votecoli (29. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Männer nicht wundern wenn ihr nix hört von mir, ich nehm mir mal paar Tage Bikefrei bis die Wunden verheilt sind... irgendwie hat´s doch heftiger eingeschlagen als Anfangs gedacht.


 
Ja wir haben uns schon gewundert..Alles soweit ok bei dir


----------



## Reese23 (29. Mai 2010)

Ja soweit... halt alles blau und lila noch aber wird wieder... ich brauch eher mal mentalen Freiraum, ist grad ziemlich viel los bei mir. Ordnen und sammeln dann gehts wieder ab. 

EDIT:
Wer weiß vielleicht liegts langsam auch am Alter, früher hab ich an so nem Abflug nicht so lange rum gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (29. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja soweit... halt alles blau und lila noch aber wird wieder... ich brauch eher mal mentalen Freiraum, ist grad ziemlich viel los bei mir. Ordnen und sammeln dann gehts wieder ab.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wer weiß vielleicht liegts langsam auch am Alter, früher hab ich an so nem Abflug nicht so lange rum gemacht...


 
ALTER??


----------



## cubelix (29. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja soweit... halt alles blau und lila noch aber wird wieder... ich brauch eher mal mentalen Freiraum, ist grad ziemlich viel los bei mir. Ordnen und sammeln dann gehts wieder ab.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wer weiß vielleicht liegts langsam auch am Alter, früher hab ich an so nem Abflug nicht so lange rum gemacht...





Hey ALDER  isch wunsch Dir konkret gude Besserung.  

Masch Dich locker und dan get weider allen klar.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja soweit... halt alles blau und lila noch aber wird wieder... ich brauch eher mal mentalen Freiraum, ist grad ziemlich viel los bei mir. Ordnen und sammeln dann gehts wieder ab.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wer weiß vielleicht liegts langsam auch am Alter, früher hab ich an so nem Abflug nicht so lange rum gemacht...



*Gute Besserung Swen warst mal wieder zu schnell*


----------



## Ghosthunter (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab zwar nicht mitbekommen was dir passiert ist aber ich wünsch dir natürlich auch das du bald wieder auf die Beine kommst.  

Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob das nicht was wäre : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/275597/cat/42 leider müsste ich damit noch etwas warten weil die Kohle noch nicht ganz passt. Und wie ist den das jetzt mit dem "Anprobieren" kann ich einfach zum Canyon Händler gehen und sagen bestell ma checken obs passt und kann dann wieder ab hauen ? Nach Österreich wäre ganz schön weit zum angucken.


----------



## iTom (30. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Du hast voll recht war ja gestern auch kurz oben so macht das keinen Spass und obendrein noch voll gefährlich.
> ...



Gefährlich ist relativ. Ich fahre auch nicht gerne im Schlamm, aber im Schlamm, od. auf rutschigem Untergrund ist es eine gewisse Herausforderung, die Balance zu halten. Natürlich mit entsprechend angepasster Geschwindigkeit. 
Manchmal bleibt einem nix anderes übrig, einen "Schlammtag" mitzunehmen.

Einfach als zusätzliches Gleichgewichtstraining mitnehmen

@Riiiies
gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Eike. (30. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob das nicht was wäre : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/275597/cat/42 leider müsste ich damit noch etwas warten weil die Kohle noch nicht ganz passt.



Klar ist es ein schönes/gutes Rad. Ob es für dich das richtige ist? Schwer zu sagen weil keiner (wahrscheinlich nicht mal du ) weiß was für Sachen du in ein oder zwei Jahren fahren willst und kannst. Ich denke aber, dass ein Allrounder wie das Nerve AM besser geeignet ist, ein Torque hat schon einen sehr deutlichen Schwerpunkt auf Bergab. Bei dem Angebot finde ich den Preis für ein fast 3 Jahre altes Rad auch etwas hoch und ich würde auch kein gebrauchtes Rad kaufen, dass ich mir vor Bezahlung nicht anschauen kann.



> Und wie ist den das jetzt mit dem "Anprobieren" kann ich einfach zum Canyon Händler gehen und sagen bestell ma checken obs passt und kann dann wieder ab hauen ? Nach Österreich wäre ganz schön weit zum angucken.



Mir wäre neu, dass es inzwischen auch Canyon Händler gibt. Canyon ist ein Direktversand, du bestellst das Rad beim Hersteller und bekommst es nach Hause geliefert. Probieren kannst du es meines Wissens nur direkt bei Canyon in Koblenz.
Andererseits sind die Räder so verbreitet, dass du übers Forum bestimmt auch jemanden in der Nähe findest der dich mal auf sein Canyon probesitzen lässt.


----------



## Ghosthunter (30. Mai 2010)

Hi iTom,

ich denke das liegt einfach noch an meiner wenigen Erfahrung ich bin ohnehin noch nicht der sicherste und im Schlamm fährt es sich für mich momentan wie auf Eiern.


----------



## powderliner (30. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja soweit... halt alles blau und lila noch aber wird wieder... ich brauch eher mal mentalen Freiraum, ist grad ziemlich viel los bei mir. Ordnen und sammeln dann gehts wieder ab.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wer weiß vielleicht liegts langsam auch am Alter, früher hab ich an so nem Abflug nicht so lange rum gemacht...



Hi Swen gute Besserung ausm Oberschwäbischen. Noch immer die wunden von Samstag oder gabs noch nen Vorfall. Kopf hoch wenn alle wunden verheilt sind wieder ab aufs bike, das wird wieder...


----------



## Reese23 (30. Mai 2010)

Servus Markus,

nene sind noch die von Samstag... will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie ich da hängen würde wenn ich voll im Baum eingeschlagen wäre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja soweit... halt alles blau und lila noch aber wird wieder... ich brauch eher mal mentalen Freiraum, ist grad ziemlich viel los bei mir. Ordnen und sammeln dann gehts wieder ab.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wer weiß vielleicht liegts langsam auch am Alter, früher hab ich an so nem Abflug nicht so lange rum gemacht...


 
*Hallo Großer*
*Gute Besserung  Ruhe Dich paar Tage aus bis Du dich wieder besser fühlst.*
*Aber erzähl mir nicht's vom "ALTER"*


----------



## powderliner (30. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Servus Markus,
> 
> nene sind noch die von Samstag... will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie ich da hängen würde wenn ich voll im Baum eingeschlagen wäre....



stellst dir nicht vor sah so schon krass von hinten aus! Jetzt mach ne kleine Pause und dann wieder ab aufs bike


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Mai 2010)

@reese23

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Ghosthunter (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab Abenteuer Alpencross daheim falls sich jemand interressiert. 

http://www.amazon.de/Abenteuer-Alpencross-Mountainbike-%C3%BCber-Alpen/dp/3940145009/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1275313887&sr=1-2

Ist eigentlich ganz nett gemacht aber leider mit 60min arg kurz und recht schnell abgehandelt.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (31. Mai 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich hab Abenteuer Alpencross daheim falls sich jemand interressiert. Könnt ichs jedem mitbringen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Abenteuer-Alpe...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1275313887&sr=1-2
> 
> Ist eigentlich ganz nett gemacht aber leider mit 60min arg kurz und recht schnell abgehandelt.


 
*Also ich hätte Interesse*

*Frage an alle Warmduscher, Mittwoch 17:30 Kasserne*


----------



## votecoli (31. Mai 2010)

Geht klar Schatzi, ich laß dich doch nicht allein spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Mai 2010)

@Reese
Von mir auch gute Besserung. Kopf hoch.


----------



## burn23 (31. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch geht klaro


----------



## cubelix (31. Mai 2010)

Bin am Mi. auch am Start.


----------



## Ghosthunter (1. Juni 2010)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## Ghosthunter (2. Juni 2010)

Es regent schon wieder ich weiß nicht wir sollten uns mal nen anderen Tag raus suchen. Ich denke mal es ist immer noch so matschig wie am Freitag. Des kotzt mich voll an. Ich muss halt auch sagen mit meinem Hardtail was eh schon nervös fährt ist das mit meiner Erfahrung kaum noch zu schaffen oder was sagt ihr dazu ? 

Hat jemand noch am Freitag vielleicht Zeit den zum Ende der Woche soll es ja wieder schöner werden.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> ...zum Ende der Woche soll es ja wieder schöner werden.



Was an der Siff-Situation aber nichts ändert... bei dem was die letzten Tage runter gekommen ist und so dicht wie der Wald aktuell ist, kannst mal locker mit ner Woche rechnen bis es wieder halbwegs abgetrocknet ist!


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aussieht aber hier am Wattkopf ist es eigentlich nicht so wild. Klar, die Oberfläche ist noch feucht aber wie man am Samstag gesehen hat trocknet das nach einem Tag schon ab und tiefen Schlamm gibt es nur an wenigen Stellen die halt immer batzig sind. Der Strommastendownhill ist griffig wie selten.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Juni 2010)

Den Sandboden bei uns kannst nicht mit Wattkopf vergleichen... bei uns siffst dich dich noch total ein, da kannst bei euch schon mit weißem Trikot starten...


----------



## Ghosthunter (2. Juni 2010)

Ich klink mich dann für heute aus das ist bei meinem Erfahrungsstand noch nix für mich und ich muss meine Schicksal auch nicht herraus fordern. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich klink mich dann für heute aus das ist bei meinem Erfahrungsstand noch nix für mich und ich muss meine Schicksal auch nicht herraus fordern. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass.



Vorschlag: Grundlagen Fahr Trainig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. Juni 2010)

Genau, mit uns Allen Gemeinsam! Macht doch viel mehr Spaß und es kann bestimmt der Eine oder Andere was sinnvolles lernen


----------



## Ghosthunter (2. Juni 2010)

Jeyy da kann ich ja kaum wieder stehen.


----------



## votecoli (2. Juni 2010)

Ja ich auch ned das der Andi wieder kommt und uns was beibringt!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja ich auch ned das der Andi wieder kommt und uns was beibringt!



*Was soll ich euch eigendlich beibringen.....das gibt ne pure Rooky Stunde. Bremsen- Stehen und Kurfentechnik auf dem Big HorseTrail.*


----------



## votecoli (2. Juni 2010)

Allein um den "big horse trail" kennenzulernen lohnt sichs schon! Außerdem ist es schön wenn du mal wieder kommst!


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Allein um den "big horse trail" kennenzulernen lohnt sichs schon! Außerdem ist es schön wenn du mal wieder kommst!



*Den kennst Du...Nase.Wo stand denn das groß Pferd in das ich beinahe reingeknallt währe letztes Jahr......*


----------



## votecoli (2. Juni 2010)

Öhm...WurzeltrailNaja, wie auch immer. Schön wenn du mal wieder ne Runde mit uns drehst. Hab schon befürchtet du magst uns nimmer...schnief


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich klink mich dann für heute aus das ist bei meinem Erfahrungsstand noch nix für mich und ich muss meine Schicksal auch nicht herraus fordern. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass.



Das ist Quatsch, es gibt immer ein chickenway, einfach mitfahren, keiner wird ausgelacht weil man an einer Stelle nicht runter kommt, und gewartet wird auch, das ist Ehrensache. Technik & Kondition kommt schneller als man glaubt.


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2010)

So, hab heut meine Durolux mit der RCA Kartusche getuned. Nach der Probefahrt bekomm ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Endlich spricht sie auch bei sachten Stößen flufig an...
Wie siehts aus am Sonntag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> ... Durolux mit der RCA Kartusche getuned...



Kannst Du mehr Infos geben, was das ist und was es bringt? Gruss Dirk


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kannst Du mehr Infos geben, was das ist und was es bringt? Gruss Dirk


 

Guggst du:


http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...OLUX_Oeldaempferkartusche_RCA_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Ist die Dämpferkartusche aus der Durolux RCA (Die ohne Verstellung!). Wird einfach gegen die Orginale getauscht(Fünf min.). Hat im Gegensatz zu orginalen eine einstellbare Druckstufe und eine verbesserte Zugstufe(2.5er Öl). Man kann die Gabel jetzt endlich in gewissem Rahmen einstellen. Mich hat immer gestört das sie wie die Fox auf leichte Stöße schlecht anspricht. Ist um Welten besser!! Und die Zugstufe ist jetzt deutlich besser!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2010)

Damit verzichtest Du dann aber auf die Niveauregulierung, oder?


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2010)

Nein, das ist ja das Gute! Die linke Kartusche (Federseite) bleibt gleichDu hast so praktisch das beste aus zwei Gabeln und in Verbindung mit dem Öltuning ist die Gabel für <500 Euro eine super Alternative


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich es irgendwann mal schaffe, mit euch ne Tour zu fahren, würde ich gerne mal paar Meter mit Deiner Gabel fahren. Meine funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur unsensibel was Gabelperformance angeht.


----------



## votecoli (3. Juni 2010)

Hab meine Ende 2009 bekommen und fand sie out of the box schon richtig gut fürs Geld. Muß aber auch gestehen das die ganze Geschichte eher als "Versuch" gedacht war! (Mir spinnt die 36er fox 180mm im Kopf rum) Ich hab nicht viel für die paar Kröten erwartet (Wenn man sich im Vergleich die Preise anderer Hersteller ansieht!). Um so erstaunter war ich über das gelieferte!Meine Abstriche lagen wie schon erwähnt hauptsächlich am hölzernen Ansprechen bei leichten Stößen und die für mich zu langsame Zugstufe! (Auch wenn eine Verstellung möglich war!). Durch das SR Forum gabs ja gute Tipps und im Moment rückt das anschaffen der fox immer weiter wegIch werd die Durolux wohl fahren bis se platt is...
Und es ist wirklich nicht einfach mit der Performance des 901 Hinterbaus mitzuhalten....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und es ist wirklich nicht einfach mit der Performance des 901 Hinterbaus mitzuhalten....!



DHX 5.0 ist halt ein geiler Dämpfer.


----------



## votecoli (5. Juni 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> DHX 5.0 ist halt ein geiler Dämpfer.


 
....der noch geiler mit dem Hinterbau des 901 funktioniert


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2010)

*Gut gelaufen Vorburzeltagsgeschenk......*







*Schlecht gelaufen*






*Stattelstützenkopf gelöst*


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Stattelstützenkopf gelöst*



War da nicht mal was in dem Variostützenthread, dass der nur aufgeschraubt ist? Dann könntest du den ja einfach mit ein bischen Sicherungslack wieder festziehen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> War da nicht mal was in dem Variostützenthread, dass der nur aufgeschraubt ist? Dann könntest du den ja einfach mit ein bischen Sicherungslack wieder festziehen.



*Ist nur aufgeschraubt,warte nur auf Antwort vom Thread ob man das Ding ganz abschrauben kann ohne das was rausspringt.*


----------



## votecoli (7. Juni 2010)

Dat goile Türsche Gestern in der Pfalz zur "Dicken Eiche"als trockene Datei:








Ich hab immer noch Wasser in den Ohren...


----------



## Ghosthunter (7. Juni 2010)

Na das sieht ja wieder nach einer harten Tour aus .

Ich war eben mal bei mir hinter dem Haus auf der suche nach sonem "Feierabend-Trail" und wurde leider enttäuscht. Kennt ihr vielleicht noch Leute aus Weingarten oder Trails die näher sind als der Eichelberg ? 

Der Andi hat mir am Freitag gesagt es gäbe noch welche Richtung Grötzingen runter. Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand was hier. 

Das was ich heute gefunden hab waren so in den Wald gefahrene Schneisen von Forstfahrzeugen mit Trails hatte das aber nix zutun.


----------



## cubelix (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hab immer noch Wasser in den Ohren...



Puhhh die Häute zwischen den Zehen und den Finger bilden sich wieder zurück


----------



## dmxtech (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Micha,

Ungehauerklamm wäre noch was kleines, aber Eichelberg hat doch schon mehr zu bieten.

In Weingarten kenn ich bis jetzt auch nichts, kommt davon das ich eher am Eichelberg bin is einfach näher 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ghosthunter (7. Juni 2010)

Und wo in etwa befindet sich der Ungeheuerklamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Und wo in etwa befindet sich der Ungeheuerklamm.



ich könnte es Dir sagen, aber dann müsste ich Dir den tödlichen Witz erzählen


----------



## BruciesCardio (8. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja wieder nach einer harten Tour aus .
> 
> Ich war eben mal bei mir hinter dem Haus auf der suche nach sonem "Feierabend-Trail" und wurde leider enttäuscht. Kennt ihr vielleicht noch Leute aus Weingarten oder Trails die näher sind als der Eichelberg ?
> 
> ...



Da gibt es einen Höhenrundwanderweg von Grötzingen aus müsste da irgendwo ausgeschildert sein von dort aus geht einer oder mehrere Trails ab sogar mit Rampen und so zeugs wo ich den Chickenway fahren muss


----------



## BruciesCardio (8. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Und wo in etwa befindet sich der Ungeheuerklamm.



Wenn du den Radweg zwischen UG und Weingarten fährst, kommt ein Parkplatz wo man auch Blumen schneiden kann und ein Verkaufswagen steht. Dort fährst du über die Bundestraße und nimmst entweder den linken oder rechten Weg in den Wald. Da fährste hoch bis du so ne kleine "Schlucht" mit Holzbrücke siehst, das ist der einfachste Weg dort hin.Wenn du den linken Weg fährst, den ich empfehlen würde, musst du in einen Trail abbiegen wenn die Waldautobahn eine scharfe Linkskurve macht, wirste dann ja sehen. Die Zufahrt zum steilen Hang am Ungeheurklamm kannste ja selber rausfinden, viel spaß beim schieben xD


----------



## votecoli (8. Juni 2010)

Schieben

Äh naja, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Das Spiel meiner Tochter wurde auf Morgen verschoben. Der Mittwoch fällt also für mich flach!


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juni 2010)

eine neue Kette ist bei mir fällig, ein guter Grund mal Zahnkranz, Kassette, Schutzhülle der Lefty usw. vom alten Fett zu befreien.

Da eure Rädern immer glänzen, frage ich mal in der runde womit ich am einfachsten den alten schmoder leicht weg kriege?

Kann ich gutes Gewissen einfach mit einer Dose Bremsreiniger  überall am Rad sprühen, oder wie macht ihr das? 

Ich mache es meistens mit Spülli, es dauert aber halt immer lange, bzw, ist sehr Arbeitsintensiv.


----------



## Waldgeist (8. Juni 2010)

1. mit Wasserschlauchbrause abbrausen oder den groben Dreck abspritzen
2. Auf die fettigen Teile ein Shampoo aufsprühen (aus dem Motorradzubehör)
3. einwirken lassen 
4. mit etwas schärferen Strahl alles abspülen, meist geht alles weg, wenn nicht mit einer Autowaschbürste nachhelfen
5. trocknene lassen oder mit altem Unterhemd (Baumwolle) trocknen,
6. Kette und Röllchen wieder einfetten (Sonax oder Silikon, je nach Jahreszeit)
7. Federungeslemente mit Silikon behandeln
und ab damit in den nächsten Schlammpfuhl, dann gehts wieder von vorne los bei 
1. ....

Waldgeist


----------



## Ghosthunter (9. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend 17,30 ? Kommt ihr alle ?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Heute Abend 17,30 ? Kommt ihr alle ?


 

Drei Verückte sind da


----------



## Ghosthunter (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr macht schön langsam bei der sau Hitze Bergauf versteht sich natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruciesCardio (9. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schieben



Den Ungeheuerklamm hoch natürlich 


Ich war heute auch schon radeln. An die Hitze muss man sich erst mal wieder gewöhnen. Auf dem Feld ist es noch OK, im Wald kommt es der Unerträglichkeit nahe wegen der Luftfeuchte, der Schweiß lief mir brennend ins Auge 
Dafür sind die Trails weitesgehend wieder trocken. Haben nicht soviel abbekommen von dem Regen gestern

Viel Spaß


----------



## votecoli (9. Juni 2010)

Puh, achso hoch! Na ich dacht schon


----------



## Ghosthunter (10. Juni 2010)

Seit ihr gestern noch alle trocken Nachhause gekommen? Danke nochmal für den Ausflug in "mein" Revier. 

@SpeedyGonzales: Erzähl doch mal deinen Witz kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Und wo in etwa befindet sich der Ungeheuerklamm.



Falls du die Ungeheuerklamm nicht schon gefunden, dann folge von Weingarten einfach dem blauen W auf weißem Grund. Der Weg führt u. a. durch die Ungeheuerklamm und hat auch sonst ein paar Trails.
Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, dann kann ich dir mal ein einige Trails direkt von Weingarten aus zeigen, auch am Katzenberg.


----------



## BruciesCardio (11. Juni 2010)

Mag jemand am WE fahren?


----------



## Ghosthunter (12. Juni 2010)

Da würde ich mich freuen Joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (12. Juni 2010)

Supergeile "Kultur Tour" heut! Als Grundlagenausdauereinheit perfekt!







Es ging über Diedelsheim, Bretten, Ruit, Kniellingen, Bauschlott und viele andere Käffer. Vorbei an einer genialen Mototrail Übungsstrecke, BMX Bahnen im Wald, dem berühmten Eisinger Loch und anderen schönen Orten!

Danke an den Trail Diver Pathfinder Andi! Alter, dich kann man glaub ich überall Aussetzen und du findest nenTrail

Achja, fürs Protokoll:  82km und 1400hm (die sich voll locker anfühlten)


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Supergeile "Kultur Tour" heut! Als Grundlagenausdauereinheit perfekt!
> 
> Danke an den Trail Diver Pathfinder Andi! Alter, dich kann man glaub ich überall Aussetzen und du findest nenTrail
> 
> ...


----------



## votecoli (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habs geahnt...


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2010)

*War mal Trailsurfen in der Ungeheurklamm und Katzenberg, useliche Bodenverhältnisse in der Klamm inkl. 2 Bäume im Weg.
Hab mal den Catwalktrail inkl. Cathopp freigemacht.Macht Laune sich da runter zu stürzen......*


----------



## cubelix (13. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich habs geahnt...




KÄSEKUCHEN 

Das ist aber tragisch.

Schöne Tour Nur vieleicht a bissel drockener und die Serpentinsche andersterum .


----------



## cubelix (15. Juni 2010)

Also wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus 

Ich denke das Wetter spielt mit  ich sag mal 17:30 Kaserne 

Ich bin da wer noch.


----------



## votecoli (16. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter heut entwickeltAußerdem kommt heut wahrscheinlich mein Vector CarbonWenns paßt bin ich aber da


----------



## burn23 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß noch net genau ob ich heut abend komm...


----------



## Ghosthunter (16. Juni 2010)

Ich muss leider arbeiten....


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich muss leider arbeiten....



*Warum solls Dir besser gehen als mir.......

@ Karsten ..Danke noch mal hab die SMS bekommen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. Juni 2010)

Achja, alles gute nachträglich...


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achja, alles gute nachträglich...



*Aha der Wink mit der Zaunlatte hat Wirkung......Danke Olli *


----------



## votecoli (16. Juni 2010)

Mein Handy hat mich zweimal erinnert, aber das Alter...Der Wille war da


----------



## votecoli (16. Juni 2010)

Hast du keine Lust heut Abend mal zu fahren. Ich glaub außer mir kommt eh keiner


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hast du keine Lust heut Abend mal zu fahren. Ich glaub außer mir kommt eh keiner



*3 Uhr Morgen früh ist meine Nacht rum...... und mein Fleisch ist unwillig und der Geist noch unwilliger zu Zeit. Muss noch auf meinen PET Kurs vorbereiten....und bin Urlaubsreif.*


----------



## burn23 (16. Juni 2010)

Ups, alles Gute auch von mir noch nachträglich Andi!


----------



## Ghosthunter (16. Juni 2010)

Von mir ebenso Alles Gute....


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2010)

Danke Björn und Micha


----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2010)

Schließe mich den Vorgratulanten an. Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bazzmonsta (16. Juni 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Schließe mich den Vorgratulanten an. Alles Gute!


dito --- happy tagnach?burzeltag


----------



## votecoli (21. Juni 2010)

Aach, schee wars wieder Gestern...Und der Käsekuchen...
Offizielle Anmeldung: biken am Dienstag oder noch besser Donnerstag!? Am Mittwoch schwing ich meine Gräten..


----------



## burn23 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich wär für Donnerstag


----------



## cubelix (22. Juni 2010)

Dann geb ich mal auch grünes Licht für Do.

Gruß


----------



## Ghosthunter (23. Juni 2010)

Ochh... Menno hab mir extra heut frei genommen .

Naja hoffentlich klappts nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder.


----------



## votecoli (23. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag 17.30 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (23. Juni 2010)

Ja trefft ihr euch jetzt immer Donnerstag oder ist es dann nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch ?


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2010)

*Wochen spähter endlich wieder mit etwas Spass auf der Kiste........*


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2010)

Na dann können wir jetzt richtig durchstarten...


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Juni 2010)

eigentlich wollte ich eine neue Kette montieren und eine runde drehen...

man bin ich blöd! 

kriege ich die Kette noch irgendwie durch, oder muss ich zum Händler fahren und ein Kettenstift besorgen  bzw. die Kette wieder aufmachen?


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich eine neue Kette montieren und eine runde drehen...
> 
> man bin ich blöd!
> 
> kriege ich die Kette noch irgendwie durch, oder muss ich zum Händler fahren und ein Kettenstift besorgen  bzw. die Kette wieder aufmachen?



....och Jünter ne dat kannste wieder nur mit Kettenstift zumachen.


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2010)

Kette muß nochmal auf. Wen du Vorsichtig bist kannst du den Stift nochmal benutzen!


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2010)

Oder noch besser gleich ein Kettenschloß verwenden..


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Oder noch besser gleich ein Kettenschloß verwenden..



*Genau das Wort hat mir gefehlt....*


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Juni 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....och Jünter ne dat kannste wieder nur mit Kettenstift zumachen.



meno habe ich mir gedacht..   dann gehe ich halt heute zum Biergarten.. morgen Bruslerrunde start beim Bunny


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2010)

Achja, für morgen Mittag ca. 15.30 Uhr ist eventuelll Fahren angesetzt! Wer schön wenns mal wieder ne größere Gruppe wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achja, für morgen Mittag ca. 15.30 Uhr ist eventuelll Fahren angesetzt! Wer schön wenns mal wieder ne größere Gruppe wär



*Bin in Eppingen zum Bergabheizen mit Jörg.......wer noch Lust hat.*


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2010)

Könnt ihr doch auch hier machen...


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Kette muß nochmal auf. Wen du Vorsichtig bist kannst du den Stift nochmal benutzen!



was heisst Vorsichtig? den Stift habe ich noch nicht abgebrochen, drin ist es aber schon. Ein Hochwertiger Kettennieter habe ich zwar, aber wenn das Ding drin ist, hat sich doch das Material angepasst oder? das Risiko mit einer offene Kette liegen zu bleiben ist doch groß oder?

*@Votecoli / Andy*
von Kettenschlösser halte ich nicht viel, ich habe schon bei der eine oder andere Brasilianertour erlebt wie die Dinger aufgingen. und dan ginng die suche nach dem verlorene Stift los. Ich glaube bei meiner letze Tour mit euch war auch wieder so ein Fall.
Meine schimano stifte sind noch nie aufgegangen.


----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hab sogar schon nachdem der Stift ab war das Ding nochmal verwendet (Länge angepaßt!). Die Shimanos sind ziehmlich wiederstandsfähig! 
Über Probleme mit Kettenschlößer könnt ich nicht klagen! Is mir noch nie passiertIch find die super praktisch


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *@Votecoli / Andy*
> von Kettenschlösser halte ich nicht viel, ich habe schon bei der eine oder andere Brasilianertour erlebt wie die Dinger aufgingen. und dan ginng die suche nach dem verlorene Stift los. Ich glaube bei meiner letze Tour mit euch war auch wieder so ein Fall.
> Meine schimano stifte sind noch nie aufgegangen.



*Ist mir auch 1 mal in 10 Jahren passiert , dann kauf gleich 2 und nimm eines mit für Unterwegs mach ich auch so(für den Fall der Fälle).Aber jeder wie er will.......*


----------



## iTom (25. Juni 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich eine neue Kette montieren und eine runde drehen...
> 
> man bin ich blöd!
> 
> kriege ich die Kette noch irgendwie durch, oder muss ich zum Händler fahren und ein Kettenstift besorgen  bzw. die Kette wieder aufmachen?



Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, ich würde aber sagen, dass es auf den Umwerfer ankommt. Es gibt welche, müßte XT-Umwerfer gewesen sein, die kann man aufschrauben, etwas aufbiegen, dann kann man die Kette durchfädeln.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achja, für morgen Mittag ca. 15.30 Uhr ist eventuelll Fahren angesetzt! Wer schön wenns mal wieder ne größere Gruppe wär


 
Ohne mich


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Juni 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bin in Eppingen zum Bergabheizen mit Jörg.......wer noch Lust hat.*



Genau!

@Oli: habe ich am Donnerstag gemacht. War leider zu spät für eine gemeinsame Runde. Aber die Trails am M-Berg machen mit dem neuen Nicolai mehr Spazz als mit dem alten


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Kettennietstift (Shimano) oder Kettenschloß (SRAM)...

Der Nachteil, zumindest unterwegs, des Kettennietstiftes ist die Notwendigkeit einer Zange. Das Ding ohne eine Zange abzubrechen ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht ohne. Da ich aber immer mein Leatherman dabei habe, stellt sich das Problem eher weniger. Trotzdem verwende ich lieber Kettenschlößer, das ist einfach komfortionöser. Und damit habe ich mir auch noch nie ein Schaltwerk abgerissen, mit einer mangelhaft vernieteten Kette schon 
Aber in meinem Unterwegs-Notfall-Reparatur-Set findet sich beides, nur so zur Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2010)

*So falls noch einer Lust hat .....Wir treffen uns um 15 Uhr in Eppingen(fürs Navi: 75031 Eppingen-Waldstrasse (bei den Sportplätzen) zum Enduro düsen.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (26. Juni 2010)

Ohhhrrrr das kann mal wieder nicht wahr sein.... Ihr könnt alle fahren nur ich muss arbeiten . Hoff nächten Mittwoch fahrt ihr wieder.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*War lustig gestern in Eppingen....nur der Park war in miesem Zustand,schade drum*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *War lustig gestern in Eppingen....nur der Park war in miesem Zustand,schade drum*



Dem ist nix hinzu zu fügen

Danke an den Guide Andi und natürlich an den Photographen Speedy!


----------



## cubelix (27. Juni 2010)

Scheint das es euch viel Spaß in Eppingen bereitet hat.

Wenn auch die Strecken nicht im guten Zustand wahren. Das gleiche könnte mann
aber auch auf die Trails am M-Berg E-Berg übertragen.

Die Natur holt sich wieder einiges zurück sollten echt mal einen Schnippelkehrdurchgang starten .


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> ...Die Natur holt sich wieder einiges zurück sollten echt mal einen Schnippelkehrdurchgang starten .



Am M-Berg wäre ich da vorsichtig, zumindest im NSG und evtl. auch auf Privatgrund. Sonst hast du aber recht.

Am E-Berg dürfte wohl kaum jemand was dagegen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Scheint das es euch viel Spaß in Eppingen bereitet hat.
> 
> Wenn auch die Strecken nicht im guten Zustand wahren. Das gleiche könnte mann
> aber auch auf die Trails am M-Berg E-Berg übertragen.
> ...



*Gerne hab alles dazu im Auto.....

Leider war Eppingen in einem teilweise schlechtem Zustand , das Rail am Ende zerstört und die Strecke abschnittweise umgepflügt und mit Ästen übersäht.....*


----------



## cubelix (27. Juni 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Am M-Berg wäre ich da vorsichtig, zumindest im NSG und evtl. auch auf Privatgrund. Sonst hast du aber recht.
> 
> Am E-Berg dürfte wohl kaum jemand was dagegen haben.



Werden bestimmt keine Rodungen durchführen oder gleich mit dem Stihl Freischneider und Dickichtmesser über die Trails Wanderen 
Aber der ein oder andere Ast der einem die Sicht bzw. immer an Körperteile knallt sollte entfernt werden vor allem die Brombeerenranken  die einem so schön mit roten Striemen dekorieren.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Aber der ein oder andere Ast der einem die Sicht bzw. immer an Körperteile knallt sollte entfernt werden vor allem die Brombeerenranken  die einem so schön mit roten Striemen dekorieren.



<Ironie>Wie, du stehst nicht auf die Spuren deines Tuns 
Da glaubt einem ja niemand mehr dass man Trails fährt...</Ironie>


----------



## cubelix (27. Juni 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> <Ironie>Wie, du stehst nicht auf die Spuren deines Tuns
> Da glaubt einem ja niemand mehr dass man Trails fährt...</Ironie>



Okey Du hast recht formulieren wir es anders 

Die Sprungschanzen für die Zecken müssen weg.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Die Sprungschanzen für die Zecken müssen weg.



Wegen der erhöhten Zeckengefährdung könnten wir ja dann einen Zuschuss vom Gesundheitsamt Bruchsal oder/und diversen Krankenkassen beantragen


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. Juni 2010)

Nettes Bild apropo Bilder. Hab Zuhause noch mein Spiegelreflex (D80) liegen die zur Zeit ziemlich ungenutzt ist falls Ihr mal irgendwelche Bilder haben wollt würde ich die auch mal mitbringen würde sich auch auf die Tour mitnehmen hab nene ziemlich guten Löwepro da bleibt alles sicher verpackt 

Sowas hier hab ich vorher gemacht wurde mir aber zu langweilig. 

http://www.airliners.net/search/pho...earch_field=datedesc&q=michael+ludwig&submit=

http://www.model-kartei.de/sedcard/fotograf/104565/ <--- da müsster bissle runter scrollen für Bilder. 

Also aufjeden Fall denk ich das da noch was hängen geblieben ist und sich sich ganz gut auch für unsere zwecke übertragen lässt


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2010)

nett war es!

deprimieren ist es wenn ein schätzungsweise 10 Jährige Bube die schwierigere Strecke nimmt als wir.. die heutige Jugend hat echt kein Respekt mehr vor dem alter  

Und plötzlich aus dem nix auftauchende Schanzen ohne Ausweichmöglichkeit und ohne Chance mehr zu bremsen sind nicht lustig


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Sowas hier hab ich vorher gemacht wurde mir aber zu langweilig.



mit was hast Du die Vögelchen Photographiert?  wahrscheinlich über 300 mm oder? DSLR auf Trail mit evtl teurere Objektive muss vorher geplant werden, ich würde der Kamera/Objektiv selbst mit einer gute Tasche, manche Trails nicht zumuten wollen

so jetzt drehe ich eine kleine Runde zum Michaelsberg bevor das Spiel losgeht


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. Juni 2010)

Ja richtig 300mm... allerdings manchmal auch weniger da ich an dem ein oder anderen Flughafen Bekanntschaften hatte die mich auch durch aus mal aufs Vorfeld gelassen haben. 

Nur mein Blitz ist leider noch kaputt.


----------



## matou (27. Juni 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> DSLR auf Trail mit evtl teurere Objektive muss vorher geplant werden, ich würde der Kamera/Objektiv selbst mit einer gute Tasche, manche Trails nicht zumuten wollen



Das ist kein Problem.
Meine DSLR ist in einer normalen Lowepro Revolvertasche (die Große ist zu sperrig und zu schwer) untergebracht. Die Kamera hat ohne jegliche Beschädigungen 2x Gardasee, x-mal den BM, 2x Vogesen, 1x Grischa Trail Ride, etc pp überstanden. Ende der Woche kommt sie wieder mit auf große Tour... 

In letzter Zeit fehlts da eher an der Motivation sich bei den Fotos etwas "Mühe" zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Werden bestimmt keine Rodungen durchführen oder gleich mit dem Stihl Freischneider und Dickichtmesser über die Trails Wanderen
> Aber der ein oder andere Ast der einem die Sicht bzw. immer an Körperteile knallt sollte entfernt werden vor allem die Brombeerenranken  die einem so schön mit roten Striemen dekorieren.



Ich finde nicht die Botanik das größte Problem. Mir kamen die Trails an E- und M-Berg gestern viel zu trocken vor. Sowohl das Bermuda als auch der Trail mit den Stufen waren so staubig, dass es nass nicht schlimmer mit dem Grip hätte sein können.


----------



## votecoli (27. Juni 2010)

Ja stimmt! Zu trocken kann genauso schlecht sein wie zu naß! Speziel am Bermuda und am Stufentrail ist das deutlich spürbar!


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2010)

Kommt einfach runter nach Bayern, hier hat es zwar seit Dienstag auch nicht mehr geregnet aber einsauen kann man sich immernoch problemlos


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2010)

zu kalt, zu nass, zu trocken, Pipi, zecke, brennessel, müde, aua, kalt, Hunger.. Benimmt euch wie echte Männer!


----------



## votecoli (27. Juni 2010)

Obwohl ja einige der Jungs am Mittwoch zum Alpencross aufbrechen (Kann ned mit, keine Ferien), würde ich gerne diese Woche fahren! Gibts Vorschläge für den Mittwoch?


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> : (Kann ned mit, keine Ferien),


*..... sowas aber auch.... Oli keine Ferien tztztz ....armer Lehrer.*


----------



## votecoli (27. Juni 2010)

Ja, bitte Bedauern...los jetzt...aber AlleUn Du: motz ned, komm am Mittwoch


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Obwohl ja einige der Jungs am Mittwoch zum Alpencross aufbrechen (Kann ned mit, keine Ferien)



ich will mit!!!!!!


----------



## votecoli (27. Juni 2010)

Tja, wer ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch unter vorbehalt.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, bitte Bedauern...los jetzt...aber AlleUn Du: motz ned, komm am Mittwoch



*Wenn ich am Dienstag weiß wie ich raus muss.....*


----------



## votecoli (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Tja, wer ned...



ehh moment mal stop ist ja WM!   ich bleib doch hier 

_¡Epa! ¡Epa! ¡Ándale! ¡Ándale! ¡Arriba! ¡Arriba! fuerza México!_


----------



## votecoli (27. Juni 2010)

WM? Was ist das


----------



## cubelix (27. Juni 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht die Botanik das größte Problem. Mir kamen die Trails an E- und M-Berg gestern viel zu trocken vor. Sowohl das Bermuda als auch der Trail mit den Stufen waren so staubig, dass es nass nicht schlimmer mit dem Grip hätte sein können.




Du hast recht aber da gab es doch mal so ein Spruch:

Fahrtechnick hilft !!!!!!!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. Juni 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Obwohl ja einige der Jungs am Mittwoch zum Alpencross aufbrechen (Kann ned mit, keine Ferien), würde ich gerne diese Woche fahren! Gibts Vorschläge für den Mittwoch?


 
Oli übertreib nicht, es wird doch nur ein Dolomiti-Cross 
Wir bedauern alle die hier bleiben und WM schauen und denken bei jedem Trail an Euch
Also auf einen Sieg im Viertelfinale
Grüße  Franzose & Bil


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin am Mittwoch auf jeden mit dabei. Bin heil froh wenn die WM wieder vorbei is....


----------



## burn23 (28. Juni 2010)

Werd auch am Mittwoch kommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Fahrtechnick hilft !!!!!!!.



Jepp. Fahrtechnik ist durch Technik nicht immer zu ersetzen.


----------



## iTom (28. Juni 2010)

Die Trails sind doch momentan schön schnell. Alles ist fahrbar ohne Geschmiere (bis auf die Hundeschei$e). Stufentrail (Männerlinie), Serpentinentrail, Treppe (M-Berg). Alles Bestens.


----------



## votecoli (29. Juni 2010)

@burn: Kommst du Morgen mitm Onkel


----------



## burn23 (29. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, weiß net, was haste denn vor?


----------



## votecoli (29. Juni 2010)

Ja ich weiß ned so genau! Enduroräubern oder AM rocken


----------



## burn23 (29. Juni 2010)

Dann lass uns AM rocken!


----------



## votecoli (30. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (30. Juni 2010)

Und Andi wie siehts jetzt bei dir aus biste auch dabei ?

Ahh gut wir rocken AM da komm ich auch mit meiner AM-Kiste aber Enduro wäre auch kein Problem hab für alles das falsche Bike


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Juni 2010)

hi Jungs,

habe zwar eine neue Kette, es springt aber und und mal.. gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne spezielle Messlehre zu messen ob die Kassete fertig ist?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Juni 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hi Jungs,
> 
> habe zwar eine neue Kette, es springt aber und und mal.. gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne spezielle Messlehre zu messen ob die Kassete fertig ist?



Wenn Du ne neue Kette drauflegst, muss sie genau auf jedes Ritzel passen. Wenn Du hin- und herziehen kannst, dann ist das Ritzelpaket fertig.


----------



## BruciesCardio (30. Juni 2010)

Hab auch grad die Kette gewechselt am Anfang scheinen die bei mir auch immer zu springen, was sich aber nach 10-20 km von selbst erledigt


----------



## votecoli (1. Juli 2010)

Ja klar, weil sie sich der fertigen Kassette anpaßt!

Ach ja! Schön wars Gestern, und gut das Andi wieder dabei war


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hi Jungs,
> 
> habe zwar eine neue Kette, es springt aber und und mal.. gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne spezielle Messlehre zu messen ob die Kassete fertig ist?



Das hier z.B. wäre eine Möglichkeit:







für die Kette


----------



## Ghosthunter (1. Juli 2010)

Stimm dir nur zu Oli.... Macht einfach Spass mit euch Jungs zu fahren  Wäre cool wenn Andi nächste Woche wieder dabei wäre.

Da ich ja jetzt bald noch ein paar Pedale brauch hab ich mal ein bissle im I-net geforscht. Hab ein paar voll geile gefunden http://www.fr-ready.at/index-products-__pinking und wollt mal fragen ob sich die Kohle lohnt. Wie lange bleibt den die Farbe überhaupt auf sonem Pedal ?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Stimm dir nur zu Oli.... Macht einfach Spass mit euch Jungs zu fahren  Wäre cool wenn Andi nächste Woche wieder dabei wäre.
> 
> Da ich ja jetzt bald noch ein paar Pedale brauch hab ich mal ein bissle im I-net geforscht. Hab ein paar voll geile gefunden http://www.fr-ready.at/index-products-__pinking und wollt mal fragen ob sich die Kohle lohnt. Wie lange bleibt den die Farbe überhaupt auf sonem Pedal ?



*Die sind eloxiert ....hält ewig, aber Macken,Kratzer usw. bekommen die so oder so..... *


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2010)

Spar das Geld lieber fÃ¼r ein ordentliches Rad  Wellgo MG1 fÃ¼r ~30â¬ sind leichter und tuns mindestens genauso gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Spar das Geld lieber für ein ordentliches Rad  Wellgo MG1 für ~30 sind leichter und tuns mindestens genauso gut.



*Hat er doch schon in arbeit Eike.......*


----------



## Ghosthunter (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habs ja sogut wie schon aber noch fährts momentan mit dem Andi in den Dolomiten rum . Hab das Geld fast zamen und weil ich schon so geil bin guck ich eben schon nach ein paar schicken Pedale. Oder hast du wirklich gedacht ich schraub an meinen Esel Pedale ran die mehr wert sind als der Rest^^

Die kann man sogar mit nem eigenen Design versehen hab jetzt heut mal angefragt obs extra kostet. Werds euch dann berichten.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich habs ja sogut wie schon aber noch fährts momentan mit dem Andi in den Dolomiten rum . Hab das Geld fast zamen und weil ich schon so geil bin guck ich eben schon nach ein paar schicken Pedale. Oder hast du wirklich gedacht ich schraub an meinen Esel Pedale ran die mehr wert sind als der Rest^^
> 
> Die kann man sogar mit nem eigenen Design versehen hab jetzt heut mal angefragt obs extra kostet. Werds euch dann berichten.



*Die Teile sehen auch verdammt Fesch aus.....da würd ich auch schwach werden.*


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juli 2010)

darum kein RR fahren! 

bin heute in Schneckentempo mit dem Rad heimgefahren brutal warm, meine 3 Liter Wasser waren leer.. und die RR fahrer kamen mit Helm und voller Tempo entgegen... 

Ach, sei anständig und Stör die Leute am Eichelberg nicht, die Paarungszeit ist wieder aufgebrochen..


----------



## votecoli (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub du treibst dichin den falschen Ecken rum...


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich glaub du treibst dichin den falschen Ecken rum...



auf manche Ecken wie der Bruslerkreuzweg kann ich gern verzichten 
Fahr halt oft den Weg am Steinbruch hoch, ihr seid halt zu viel auf Trails unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> darum kein RR fahren!
> 
> bin heute in Schneckentempo mit dem Rad heimgefahren brutal warm, meine 3 Liter Wasser waren leer.. und die RR fahrer kamen mit Helm und voller Tempo entgegen...
> 
> Ach, sei anständig und Stör die Leute am Eichelberg nicht, die Paarungszeit ist wieder aufgebrochen..



*he du sollst durch den Wald fahren und nicht vögeln....mann mann Günter alte Sau......ich bin schockiert*


----------



## burn23 (2. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


>



Ihhh, hat der nen Bandwurm


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juli 2010)

An der Kassette kann man es wohl nicht ablesen, aber wenn die Beschreibung  auf der Cannondale Website stimmt hat mein Rush eine sram pg 950 Kassette.
Ich hätte von meinem alten Cube noch eine unbenutzte Shimano HG50 Kassette. 
Kann ich die verwenden oder lieber wieder eine Sram nehmen?
Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, soll wohl egal sein welche von beiden ich nehme.

Die Kette springt leider immer noch ab und an, meistens beim Berg hochfahren. (meistens der dritte/vierte kleine Ritzel)

Rein optisch ist die Kassette eigentlich noch gut, aber es springt halt.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juli 2010)

Bei den Kassetten spielt es keine Rolle von welchem Hersteller die sind.


----------



## votecoli (3. Juli 2010)

Mensch Jünther...hau bdie Kassette doch einfach mal drauf und schau obs funktioniert! Hast schon mal mit der Schraube für die Umschlingung der Kette ums Ritzel gespielt?Stimmt die Einstellung der Schaltung? (Will die Kette nach vorn oder hoch und runter? Fragen über Fragen...
Achja, nachdem sich mein Junior den Arm gebrochen hat und somit der LBS Cup dieses Jahr für ihn gelaufen ist, hab ich am Wochenende ein bischen mehr Zeit!
Fährt wer?


----------



## burn23 (3. Juli 2010)

Ja Olli, heute nicht morgen schon. Werd mit nem Kollegen von mir starten und Richtung Sallenbusch fahren. Kannst dich dann gerne mit anschließen


----------



## BruciesCardio (3. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> An der Kassette kann man es wohl nicht ablesen, aber wenn die Beschreibung  auf der Cannondale Website stimmt hat mein Rush eine sram pg 950 Kassette.
> Ich hätte von meinem alten Cube noch eine unbenutzte Shimano HG50 Kassette.
> Kann ich die verwenden oder lieber wieder eine Sram nehmen?
> Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, soll wohl egal sein welche von beiden ich nehme.
> ...



Wie bekommt man die Kasette so sauber. Spülmaschine ?


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> An der Kassette kann man es wohl nicht ablesen, aber wenn die Beschreibung  auf der Cannondale Website stimmt hat mein Rush eine sram pg 950 Kassette.
> Ich hätte von meinem alten Cube noch eine unbenutzte Shimano HG50 Kassette.
> Kann ich die verwenden oder lieber wieder eine Sram nehmen?
> Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, soll wohl egal sein welche von beiden ich nehme.
> ...



Wenns unter Last spingt ist das Rizelpack fertig , austauschen......


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Juli 2010)

*@Eike*
echt? sind die Kassetten standardisiert? ist ja prima, ich dachte, dass bestimmt jede Hersteller sein eigene Suppe kocht, die Auswahl an Modellen haut einem um.. daher meine Unsicherheit. also ist der einzige Unterschied das Gewicht bzw. Preis.

*@bruce*
Ich habe vor einer Woche eine neue Kette montiert, und habe mich besonders viel Mühe gegeben das Rad zu putzen, ohne Kette ist es ja so einfach.
Ok mein Geheimtipp ist Bremsreiniger, aber nur auf dem Kranz, und sofort mit dem Schlauch abspülen, sieht danach wie neu aus, aber wenn Du meinst meins ist sauber, dann musst Du die Schaltung der andere Jungs hier sehen, die verraten ihr Trick nicht, aber bei denen sieht es immer wie frisch gekauft aus.. 

Ich hätte Lust trockene Schmierung zu testen, am Motorrad funktioniert es einwandfrei, nicht weil ich ein Putzfanatiker bin, sondern weil ohne den ganzen klebenden Dreck an der Kette, sich viel leichter schalten lässt.

*@Votecoli*
Gute Besserung an Deinem Sohn!
Die Kette ist richtig eingestellt, der Thomas hat sich das angeschaut, meinte auch, dass die Kassette eigentlich auch ganz gut aussieht, aber wenn es springt, ist wohl verschließen, er hatte leider keine auf Lager (nur die teuere XT) ich soll nächste Woche kommen.
Es geht ziemlich schnell, deswegen ist schwer zu sagen, aber die paar Mal die ich es beobachten konnte, sprang die Kette immer nach unten und gleich wieder nach oben, aber es ist schwer zu sagen, das geht ja so schnell.

*@maradona*
canta y no llores después del partido!


----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2010)

*@maradona*
canta y no llores después del partido! [/QUOTE]

Das einzigste was der kann, ist ne Linie ziehen... Mußt mal genau hinschauen, die Linie vom Ersatzbankbereich ist bei den Argentiniern fast nicht mehr zu sehen, viel mehr unterbrochen als bei den andern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ..., aber wenn Du meinst meins ist sauber, dann musst Du die Schaltung der andere Jungs hier sehen, die verraten ihr Trick nicht, aber bei denen sieht es immer wie frisch gekauft aus..



Ich verwende Teflonspray. Ist zwar etwas teurer und man sollte immer einen Lappen vors Rad halten, da das Zeug nicht unbedingt umweltfreundlich ist, aber ivm meinen wenigen Kilometern ist meine Kette immer einigermaßen sauber.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *@maradona*
> canta y no llores después del partido!



*suche die Hand Gottes .....biete Stelle als Radhalter..... *


----------



## votecoli (3. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ned das DER des kann.....Björn wann fahrt ihr morgen? Wie siehts mit dir aus Andi? Bin wahrscheinlich erst am Mittag verfügbar!


----------



## burn23 (3. Juli 2010)

Werden so gegen halb elf rum in Brusel sein, soll ich mich dann bei dir melden wenn wir dort sind?


----------



## votecoli (4. Juli 2010)

Ich denk da werd ich noch unterwegs seinVor dem frühen Mittag reichts mir ned. Falls doch ruf ich durch wo ihr grad steckt


----------



## Ghosthunter (4. Juli 2010)

Ich sag schon mal für Mittwoch ab. Wir haben leider genau um 19,30 ne Kreissaal besichtigung. 

Naja Familie geht momentan erstmal vor. Aber ich denk dann nächste Woche klappt es aufjedenfall wieder.


----------



## cubelix (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr armen Daheimgebliebenen 
Norbert Andi und meinereiner sind wieder Gsund und Munter gelandet.

Ich weiß garnet wo ich Anfangen soll 
Ich denke Bilder sagen mehr als Worte wenn ich die Speicherchips von Nobi bekomme Stelle ich ein paar Bilder ein.

Um das kurze negative Zusammenzufassen es war defenetiv zu heiß 
auf 1800 Meter zum Teil 26 C°  Wasser ist das Element der Tour.

Und Norberts Jucy 5 die mit herrlichen Bremsausfällen für allgemeinen 
Bluthochdruck Sorgte hier nochmal
Respekt
an den Nobert der alles mitgemacht hat 



und noch mein Hungerast am ersten Tag  ich glaube ich stand drei Meter neben mir  und habe Andi und Norbert nur noch mit total entgleisten Gesichtszügen angeschaut und dieser Anstieg zu der Hütte
(Croce di Lago oder so ähnlich) hatte kein Ende.und,und,und.

und  zu guter letzt ein Platten auf dem  Fahrradträger


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo ihr armen Daheimgebliebenen
> Norbert Andi und meinereiner sind wieder Gsund und Munter gelandet.
> 
> Ich weiß garnet wo ich Anfangen soll
> ...


*
Jaa ich liebe Leidensgeschichten....mehr davon...*


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Juli 2010)

so das wohl ende vom Lied

Sonntag Hinterrad ausgebaut, ich  wollte die Kassette austauschen, aber irgendwie, beim optischen Vergleich mit der neue, bin ich skeptisch geworden, die alte Kassette sieht gar nicht verbraucht  aus.
Also das Hinterrad wieder montiert, Kette eingeölt, die  Zugspannschraube ganz erindrehen und wieder vorsichtig eingestellt.
Kleine Tour gemacht, und keine Problemen gehabt.. scheint wohl daran gelegen zu haben.. naja abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (5. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Jaa ich liebe Leidensgeschichten....mehr davon...*



Okey Okey dann gibt es noch Nachschlag:

Der schlimmste Moment:

Fahren ging schon lange nicht mehr ich versuchte einigermaßen Halt mit den Schuhen zu finden jeder Schritt fühlte sich an wie eine 30 cm hohe Treppenstufe das Bike war so schwer wie ein 20 kg Downhillgeschoß jeder Stein der vor das Vorderrad kam bremste mich aus.
Langsam wurde es schwummerig vor den Augen und ich dacht an die Kapitulation :kotz:da hörte ich ein leises brummen eines Motors das immer lauter wurde es war wie eine Fata morgana ein blauer 4X4 Pick up 
schob sich die steile Rampe hoch die Ladefläche komplett frei 
ein Traum.
Mein Hirn sagte Daumen raus Daumen raus aber der Arm war schwer wie Blei und bis sich was bewegte sah ich bloß noch die Rücklichter von diesem
wundervollen blauen Pick up .
Also schlurfte ich weiter diese grobschotterriche Rampe hoch das Wasser aus dem Trinkbeutel schmeckte langsam wie Klärwasser .
Da eine Hütte ich habe es geschafft noch die letzte Energie aus dem
Körper ziehen bis mich ein Satz traf wie eine Kanonenkugel 
das ist nicht unsere Hütte die muß noch 150 Hm höher liegen.
Was für ein Fu.......................ck
Ich versuchte Haltung zu bewahren ein Fuß vor den anderen zu setzen
eine gefühlte Ewigkeit später sah ich die Fata Morgana wieder dieser blaue Pick up stand da 20 Meter von unserer Hütte entfernt ich konnte es nicht glauben 
Ich schleppte mich in die Hütte Andi und Norbert versorgten die Räder 
( hätte ich sowieso nicht mehr geschaft).
Mein Blick schweifte in denn Gastraum da sitzte der Fahrer dieses Pick up`s bei einem Bierchen und der Tageszeitung  

Wie Orderten ein Zimmer und Abendessen schnell noch in die Dusche 
und dann ab in den Gastraum die Kehle war furz trocken ich dacht nur noch an Cola Zucker Zucker Zucker. Das erste 0,4 Cols war schneller lehr wie eingeschenkt die Spaghetti kamen ich würgte die Nudeln mit letzter Kraft hinunter Lecker ist anderst aber das war uns glaube ich allen egal, nach 1,2 Liter Cola schlichen wir ins Bett das wir mit einem älteren Herrn von der Insel GB teilten ich dacht bloß noch ich hab doch die Ohrenstöpsel eingepackt vorsorglich gleich in den Gehörgang eingeführt,viel ich in das Stockbett es fühlte sich an wie ein Himmelbett
als ruhe im Zimmer einkehrte vernam ich in weiter ferne die ersten Sägeversuche unseres Zimmergenosses mit einem zufiedenen Grinsen schlummerte ich ein.
Andi und Norbert hatten die ganze Nacht mit dem Holzfäller zu kämpfen
Und die Moral von der Geschicht beim schlafen auf der Hütt vergess
die Ohrenstöbsel nicht.


----------



## votecoli (5. Juli 2010)




----------



## votecoli (5. Juli 2010)

Hab ich doch gesagt: Umschlingungs/Zugspannschraube! Du horchsch halt ned!



speedygonzales schrieb:


> so das wohl ende vom Lied
> 
> Sonntag Hinterrad ausgebaut, ich wollte die Kassette austauschen, aber irgendwie, beim optischen Vergleich mit der neue, bin ich skeptisch geworden, die alte Kassette sieht gar nicht verbraucht aus.
> Also das Hinterrad wieder montiert, Kette eingeölt, die Zugspannschraube ganz erindrehen und wieder vorsichtig eingestellt.
> Kleine Tour gemacht, und keine Problemen gehabt.. scheint wohl daran gelegen zu haben.. naja abwarten


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Du horchsch halt ned!



sagt auch meine Freundin immer komisch.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





schwätz halt spanisch mit mir dann verstehe ich Dich besser!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Okey Okey dann gibt es noch Nachschlag:
> 
> Der schlimmste Moment:
> 
> ...



 Bildääärrrrr.......und noch mehr Geschichten Onkel Cubelix...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Okey Okey dann gibt es noch Nachschlag:
> 
> Der schlimmste Moment:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zestybiker (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Danke Cubelix für dein Mitgefühl, eine kleine Kostprobe von den Fotos gibt es hier:


----------



## burn23 (5. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid doof, ich mag euch nimmer


----------



## burn23 (5. Juli 2010)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Fahren z.b. am Donnerstag aus? Hat wer Lust??


----------



## cubelix (5. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bildääärrrrr.......und noch mehr Geschichten Onkel Cubelix...



Also gut 1 Geschichte noch dann geht`s aber ins Bett 


Das Erwachen  oder so ähnlich:


Die Sonne knallte schon durch das Fenster als mich der gruschdelnde 
Engländer weckte ganz British Like ging er mit Beautycase zur Morgentoilette Andi und Norbert sahen irgendwie gar nicht so erhohlt aus .
Es stellte sich heraus das in unserem Zimmer ca. 20 Raummeter Holz gesägt wurden  ich danke für die Erfindung der Ohrstöpsel.
Als der Holzsäger wieder auf das Zimmer kam konnte ich Norbert und Andi gerade noch davon abhalten den armen Kerl im Lago hinter der Hütte zu ertränken..
Wir machten uns ferdisch und gingen zum Frühstück was wie das Abendessen nicht gerade molto benne war.
Mir ging es zwar nicht blendend aber Okey.Als wir um 9:10 vor die Hütte( 2040 hm) traten brannte der Planet schon wie die Hölle 
Norbert hatte sich mächtig die Beine verbrannt und konnte nur noch mit 
Beinlingen fahren.  Aber wir mussten weiter ist ja eine Abenteuertour 

Also auf die Bikes der Trail führte am kristallklaren Lago hinter der Hütte vorbei wo der tote Englä....... halt nur die wichtigen Sachen
er war steiler als es von der Hütte ausgesehen hat und uns allen steckte der Vortag in den Muskeln .
Also wurde aus fahren schieben aus schieben Pause ahh ich meinte Fotopause die Luft kam mir so dünn vor  der Schweiß floß in strömen.
Oben angekommen freuten wir uns auf die ich Flowigen Trails von Alhegre  nach 30 hm war aber schon Schluß das Garmin kann aber auch Gemein sein nicht rechts Nein Links weiter Berg an über ein Geröllfeld aber dann Kaiserwetter und der Trail ins Tal schien Endlos 
ein kleines Manko gab es allerdings Cowshit überall 
also die Linienwahl war sehr wichtig  .
Insgsamt ein sehr abwechlungsreicher Trail bis Alhegre mal Flowig mal 
etwas verblockt flach steil wurzeln einfach nur 

Unten angekommen wollten wir nicht den gleichen fehler machen wie am 
Vortag und suchten nach einer Moeglichkeit Kohlenhydrate und Flüssigkeit zu tanken.
Also nach lecker Nudel und schon pappig Süßem Cola ging es weiter nach Arraba bewegten uns auf 1200 hm und das Thermometer am Sigma zeigt 35,4 C°  
nach jeder Menge Schweiß kamen wir dann in Arraba an. Die Straßen übervoll von Motorrad und Rennradfahrern suchten wir den weg zur Gondel die uns in der nähe der nächsten Hütte bringen sollte.
Und dann der  Funivia Chiuso  also die 1000hm

wollte keiner von uns mehr fahren also machten wir in Arraba Station 
und haben erst mal Ordentlich 
und jetzt gute Nacht.


----------



## Zestybiker (5. Juli 2010)

Du hast ja wirklich Talent, könnten wir einen Roman schreiben, Kohle verdienen? Nächsten Cross damit finanzieren? Ich bin hin und weg.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (6. Juli 2010)

_*Ich schreib kein Roman, aber der Ausflug war aller erste Sahne*_


----------



## cubelix (6. Juli 2010)

Zestybiker schrieb:


> Du hast ja wirklich Talent, könnten wir einen Roman schreiben, Kohle verdienen? Nächsten Cross damit finanzieren? Ich bin hin und weg.



DU hast recht   ist ne Idee


----------



## cubelix (6. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Fahren z.b. am Donnerstag aus? Hat wer Lust??



Mittwoch oder Donnerstag könnte an beiden Terminen


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mittwoch



am besten noch um 20:00?


----------



## votecoli (6. Juli 2010)

Jaaa...da is es schön ruhig im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (6. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaaa...da is es schön ruhig im Wald



das stimmt bin gestern von 20:00 bis 22:00 gefahren es war schön kühl und leer im Wald.. einfach herrlich!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag könnte an beiden Terminen



Mittwoch  was ist denn am Mittwoch......Denk mal Nach...


----------



## cubelix (6. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mittwoch  was ist denn am Mittwoch......Denk mal Nach...



Die Gewinnen sowieso


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mittwoch  was ist denn am Mittwoch......Denk mal Nach...



Er hat bestimmt schon einen Fahrrad-Computer mit DVB-T Fernsehempfang, deshalb möchte er am Mittwoch fahren und kann sich während der Fahrt anschauen


----------



## burn23 (7. Juli 2010)

Also gut, Donnerstag um hallabad sechs!


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Also gut, Donnerstag um hallabad sechs!



mit anschließende Tintenfisch paella!


----------



## votecoli (8. Juli 2010)

Fährt nachher jemand? Mir ist das gefühlte 20 Grad zu warmWill wieder Winter


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fährt nachher jemand? Mir ist das gefühlte 20 Grad zu warmWill wieder Winter



mir auch, vielleicht so gegen 19:00 aber vorher nee.. zu heiss, das bringt es nicht..


----------



## cubelix (8. Juli 2010)

Nee Nee was ein Trauerspiel mit euch 


Zu Heiß zu kalt zu trocken zu Nass das ist doch zum :kotz:

Bjorn und ich haben ne schoene kurze gemütliche Runde gedreht. Im Wald war es super angenehm 
Und im Steinbruch ein paar neue Linien gefahren 
Anschließend zum Abschluß am Michelsberg was kühles gezischt  ihr Pussys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Nee Nee was ein Trauerspiel mit euch
> 
> 
> Zu Heiß zu kalt zu trocken zu Nass das ist doch zum :kotz:
> ...



Steinbruch? Der beim Naturfreundehaus?


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Nee Nee was ein Trauerspiel mit euch
> 
> 
> Zu Heiß zu kalt zu trocken zu Nass das ist doch zum :kotz:
> ...



*Stimmt im Wald giehng´s gerade so ......war erträglich*


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Juli 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Steinbruch? Der beim Naturfreundehaus?



merkwürdig, dass sich alle auf einmal für die Wege am Steinbruch interessieren.. tss.. 

wer hätte es gedacht in Bruchsal gibt/gab es 20 Stück.. http://www.bruchsal.org/story/bruchsaler-steinbr%C3%BCche


----------



## BruciesCardio (10. Juli 2010)

Heute ist übrigens Tag der offenen Tür in der Eichelberg Kaserne, also auch mal eine Gelegenheit, hinter die Tore zu schauen


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juli 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Heute ist übrigens Tag der offenen Tür in der Eichelberg Kaserne, also auch mal eine Gelegenheit, hinter die Tore zu schauen



hast Du ein Link wo man sehen kann, was die alles heute so an Programm anbieten?

Nachtrag: habs gefunden!

Ich habe immer gedacht es heißt wirklich Eichelbergkasserne aber der richtige Name ist "ABC-Abwehrregiment 750 "Baden""

gehe gegen 14:30 hin vielleicht sieht man sich ja, ich hoffe die Räder werden da Artgerecht bewacht


----------



## Ghosthunter (10. Juli 2010)

[email protected],

ich hab auf Seite 169 mal was von den Pedalen hier: http://www.fr-ready.at/index-products-__pinking erzählt. Ich hab mit jetzt Kontakt gehabt und leider haben die die Teile momentan nur noch in Blau, Grau und Titan farben.

Und jetzt kommt das beste die Customlackierung kostet keinen Aufpreis. Einziges Problem dran ist die Teile gibts erst wieder in 3 Monaten vorraussichtlich.  Will dieee aba ham.

Die "PartArt" Vorlage ist unter Features aufgelistet.

Wollt ma anfragen zwecks nächster Woche fahren habt ihr schon was geplant oder zumindest gedacht für mich ist es immer besser wenn ichs im vorraus weis da kann ich mich drauf einstellen bzw. frei nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> ich hab auf Seite 169 mal was von den Pedalen hier: http://www.fr-ready.at/index-products-__pinking erzählt. Ich hab mit jetzt Kontakt gehabt und leider haben die die Teile momentan nur noch in Blau, Grau und Titan farben.
> 
> ...



Geduld ......auch wenns schwehr fällt


----------



## Ghosthunter (10. Juli 2010)

Im übrigen nächste Woche gibts im Penny WD-40 250ml+30ml für 2,59 statt 5,29. Wers gerne benutzt kann ja zuschlagen.


----------



## votecoli (10. Juli 2010)

General-Dr.Speidel-Kaserne kann ich nur empfehlen. War grad mit dem Junior. Ist echt interessant


----------



## BruciesCardio (10. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Im übrigen nächste Woche gibts im Penny WD-40 250ml+30ml für 2,59 statt 5,29. Wers gerne benutzt kann ja zuschlagen.



Hoffentlich die mit dem abklappbaren Röhrchen. Ich verliere die immer!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2010)

*Bohaa war das eine Schweinehitze.......keine 5 Minuten in der Sonne ausgehalten............*


----------



## votecoli (11. Juli 2010)

Ab Dienstag wirds besser! Mittwoch ca. 25 GradDem Körper bei der Belastung noch Sport anzutun is echt heftig!


----------



## BruciesCardio (11. Juli 2010)

Also ich fands geil, im Wald ist es so trocken das selbst die harmlosesten Trails zu Speedorgien werden. Leider auch sehr gefährlich mit hoch stehender Sonne. Man übersieht die tiefsten Löcher ^^


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Juli 2010)

Dem Körper bei der Belastung noch Sport anzutun is echt heftig![/quote]


*War gestern auf dem Feldberg  ne schöne CC-Passy-Tour *
*Nach der Dolomitensauna letztes WE kann mich nichts mehr erschüttern*


----------



## burn23 (11. Juli 2010)

So war heute wegen einem kranzförmigen Ausschlag beim (Not-)Arzt weil meine bessere Hälfte mich dazu drängte. Besser wars, hat sich nämlich herausgestellt dass es Boriliose ist. Muss jetzt 2 Wochen lang Antibiotika schlucken.

Wollt jeden dazu raten sobald man nen großen, sich immer mehr ausbreiteten Ausschlag hat vorsichtshalber zum Arzt zu gehen. Wenn man nix macht, dann breitet sich das immer mehr aus bis es zum 2.Stadium übergeht => Übelkeit, Kopfweh, man fühlt sich schlapp, angeschwollene Gelenke etc.

Sucht euch immer gut nach Zecken ab, die Mistdinger hocken überall!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (11. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So war heute wegen einem kranzförmigen Ausschlag beim (Not-)Arzt weil meine bessere Hälfte mich dazu drängte. Besser wars, hat sich nämlich herausgestellt dass es Boriliose ist. Muss jetzt 2 Wochen lang Antibiotika schlucken.
> 
> Wollt jeden dazu raten sobald man nen großen, sich immer mehr ausbreiteten Ausschlag hat vorsichtshalber zum Arzt zu gehen. Wenn man nix macht, dann breitet sich das immer mehr aus bis es zum 2.Stadium übergeht => Übelkeit, Kopfweh, man fühlt sich schlapp, angeschwollene Gelenke etc.
> 
> Sucht euch immer gut nach Zecken ab, die Mistdinger hocken überall!!


 
*Gute Besserung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (11. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So war heute wegen einem kranzförmigen Ausschlag beim (Not-)Arzt weil meine bessere Hälfte mich dazu drängte. Besser wars, hat sich nämlich herausgestellt dass es Boriliose ist. Muss jetzt 2 Wochen lang Antibiotika schlucken.
> 
> Wollt jeden dazu raten sobald man nen großen, sich immer mehr ausbreiteten Ausschlag hat vorsichtshalber zum Arzt zu gehen. Wenn man nix macht, dann breitet sich das immer mehr aus bis es zum 2.Stadium übergeht => Übelkeit, Kopfweh, man fühlt sich schlapp, angeschwollene Gelenke etc.
> 
> Sucht euch immer gut nach Zecken ab, die Mistdinger hocken überall!!




Gute Besserung Björn


----------



## cubelix (11. Juli 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Dem Körper bei der Belastung noch Sport anzutun is echt heftig!


 

*War gestern auf dem Feldberg  ne schöne CC-Passy-Tour *
*Nach der Dolomitensauna letztes WE kann mich nichts mehr erschüttern*[/quote]

SO is es


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wollt jeden dazu raten sobald man nen großen, sich immer mehr ausbreiteten Ausschlag hat vorsichtshalber zum Arzt zu gehen.



gute Besserung!

Sollte man zusätzlich noch erwähnen, daß nicht unbedingt ein Ausschlag erscheinen muss, auch wenn Ärzte dass immer wieder behaupten, die wollen sich wohl die "unnötige" Untersuchung sparen.

So einer Freundin passiert, erst als sie darauf bestand dass eine Blutuntersuchung gemacht werden soll (sie hatte eine Zecke gehabt) stellte es sich heraus, daß  sie boriliose hatte.
Sie mußte die Antibiotika über einem Monat nehmen, die wirkten nicht gleich.


----------



## burn23 (11. Juli 2010)

Ja danke für die Genesungswünsche!

So schlimm ists aber ja net, muss nur das Antibiotika schlucken und gut. Radfahren und Baggersee etc. geht alles ohne Prob, darf die Stelle nur net in die Sonne bringen.


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Genesungswünsche!
> 
> So schlimm ists aber ja net, muss nur das Antibiotika schlucken und gut. Radfahren und Baggersee etc. geht alles ohne Prob, darf die Stelle nur net in die Sonne bringen.



*Du solltes gar nicht in die Sonne bei Antibiotika einnahme kannst eine Sonnenallergie ausbilden......und gute Besserung .*


----------



## iTom (12. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Genesungswünsche!
> 
> So schlimm ists aber ja net, muss nur das Antibiotika schlucken und gut. Radfahren und Baggersee etc. geht alles ohne Prob, darf die Stelle nur net in die Sonne bringen.



Wie Andi bereits erwähnt hat, Sonne ist tabu. Die Lichtempfindlichkeit der Haut nimmt zu. 
Hier noch was zur Behandlungsdauer: http://www.dr-hassler.de/index.php?id=84
Mittlerweile wird zu 20 Tagen Antibiotikaeinnahme geraten, nicht nur 2 Wochen. Kommt wohl auch noch auf die Stärke des Medikamentes an.
Bei mir ging die Behandlung 20Tage lang.
Und gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (12. Juli 2010)

*Wie seiht's aus am Mi. 17:30*
*Wer ist dabei*


----------



## Ghosthunter (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Wenigkeit ist dabei  jeeeyyyy bin scho wieda geil


----------



## andi1969 (12. Juli 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Wie seiht's aus am Mi. 17:30*
> *Wer ist dabei*



*+37° am Mittwoch........Jungs*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (12. Juli 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> *Wie seiht's aus am Mi. 17:30*
> *Wer ist dabei*



Kleine Schattige Runde 

Mit Abschlußstopp zum


----------



## burn23 (12. Juli 2010)

Für ne schattige Runde wär ich auch für 

@ Olli: Ich hab was für dich


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mit Abschlußstopp zum



Na dann dreht ihr mal die runde, und wir warten schon mal im Biergarten und reservieren den Tisch


----------



## votecoli (12. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Für ne schattige Runde wär ich auch für
> 
> @ Olli: Ich hab was für dich


 

Oh super, da freut sich die DameFür Mittwoch bin ich allerdings raus!


----------



## Ghosthunter (13. Juli 2010)

also ich bin mal froh aus meiner 50° Küche rauszukommen und Ihr beschwert euch bei 37°


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> also ich bin mal froh aus meiner 50° Küche rauszukommen und Ihr beschwert euch bei 37°


 Na ja, alles Warmduscher
Zu warm, zu nass, zu trocken, zu kalt, ich kanns nicht mehr hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> also ich bin mal froh aus meiner 50° Küche rauszukommen und Ihr beschwert euch bei 37°



*Köche sind ja auch keine Menschen.....so ne Mischung aus halb Mensch und Tier*


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Juli 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Na ja, alles Warmduscher
> Zu warm, zu nass, zu trocken, zu kalt, ich kanns nicht mehr hören



wer duscht bei dem Wetter warm?


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> wer duscht bei dem Wetter warm?



Wahrscheinlich viele zwangsläufig, da die Hauswasserinstallation sich mittlerweile auch miterwärmt hat


----------



## votecoli (13. Juli 2010)

Ihr seit soooo durch...


----------



## Ghosthunter (13. Juli 2010)

Durch ist mir defintiv zu trocken ich mags eher medium


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Juli 2010)

könnt ihr hier mal das "*Warmduscherprofil*" aufbauen? Dann weiss man woran man ist.
anfangen beim fahrbaren Untersatz
Körpergewicht
Eß- und Trinkgewohnheiten
Geländebeschaffenheit
Witterungsbedingungen
Km -und Hm Grenzwerte usw.

hab kein Hitzeschaden!


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Durch ist mir defintiv zu trocken ich mags eher medium



*Englisch währe noch besser*


----------



## Ghosthunter (14. Juli 2010)

Jungs ich sags euch ganz ehrlich ich war den ganzen Mittag baden und jetzt hab ich keinen Bock mehr zu garnix ich kling mich für heute aus.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Jungs ich sags euch ganz ehrlich ich war den ganzen Mittag baden und jetzt hab ich keinen Bock mehr zu garnix ich kling mich für heute aus.



*Duchgebraten????*


----------



## votecoli (14. Juli 2010)

Doch durch....nix medium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (14. Juli 2010)

Kann doch selbst nem Profi mal passieren.... 

ihr seit geil^^wasn haufen


----------



## burn23 (14. Juli 2010)

Oh man hatten wir Glück heute, erst dem Regen Richtung Ungeheuerklamm weggefahren, dann ist war meine Kette (samt Kefü) gottseidank vor dem letzten Anstieg im Eimer (Danke doofes Kettenschloss ) und als ich Richtung Heimat fuhr kam der Himmel in allen Zügen runter. 

Mensch war das ein Gas


----------



## BruciesCardio (14. Juli 2010)

Was für eins war es SRAM? Weil das fahre ich auch


----------



## burn23 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja war ein SRAM.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Oh man hatten wir Glück heute, erst dem Regen Richtung Ungeheuerklamm weggefahren, dann ist war meine Kette (samt Kefü) gottseidank vor dem letzten Anstieg im Eimer (Danke doofes Kettenschloss ) und als ich Richtung Heimat fuhr kam der Himmel in allen Zügen runter.
> 
> Mensch war das ein Gas



*Herr der Sachschäden.....*


----------



## cubelix (15. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Herr der Sachschäden.....*



Ja Björn sollte Testfahrer werden wenn das Material 1 Saison hält ist wirklich 


Ahhh Björn
darf ich Kaltverformer zu dir sagen


----------



## burn23 (15. Juli 2010)

Hab die Kefü per Schraubstock und Hammer wieder hinbekommen, muss mir mal eine aus 10mm Winkel bauen die dann auch hält


----------



## BruciesCardio (16. Juli 2010)

Wo kann ich in Bruchsal und Umgebung meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen ohne große Wartezeit?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juli 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Wo kann ich in Bruchsal und Umgebung meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen ohne große Wartezeit?



*Bunny Hopp oder Rad Galerie.......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. Juli 2010)

Gestern wars super angenehm im Wald22 Grad da konnte man wenigstens durchatmen


----------



## BruciesCardio (17. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bunny Hopp oder Rad Galerie.......*



Ich hab vielleicht meine Frage bissl blöd gestellt  Ich meinte eher wo ich keine größere Wartezeit habe als Fremdkunde, da Bunnyhopshop schon mal meinte sie seien in der Hauptsaison mit den Kundenrädern ausgelastet.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juli 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Ich hab vielleicht meine Frage bissl blöd gestellt  Ich meinte eher wo ich keine größere Wartezeit habe als Fremdkunde, da Bunnyhopshop schon mal meinte sie seien in der Hauptsaison mit den Kundenrädern ausgelastet.



Gerät kaufen & selber machen..beim ersten mal dauert es ein paar Std. & viel Nerven beim 2tem. mal dauert es nur einige Minuten..


----------



## laxmaster (17. Juli 2010)

Ahoi!

Ich stör jetzt einfach mal "hier" und schreie laut "Oh yeahhhh! Are you out thereeee?!"

Ok...alle wach...gut...dann kann ich ja jetzt mein Anliegen vortragen...*g*

Oute mich mal als Neueinsteiger und da ich ja bald mein Bike in Koblenz
abholen kann (KW 30, so der Canyon-Gott will...) wollte ich so langsam
mal ein paar "Verrückte" hier finden, die mir vllt. ein paar schöne Strecken
in der Umgebung zeigen können und idealerweise ein wenig fahrtechnisch
zur Seite stehen können...wäre auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache. 

Achja...hab mich für ein AM-Fully entschieden...ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0.
Was auch den erdachten Einsatzzweck untermauert, denke ich...aber wie
gesagt...muss mich erstmal an das Bike gewöhnen dann und meine Skills
sind eher gering...aber es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, ne?!

Soviel zu mir...würde mich über Feedback freuen und wehe wenn net! *fg*

Peace!


----------



## BruciesCardio (17. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gerät kaufen & selber machen..beim ersten mal dauert es ein paar Std. & viel Nerven beim 2tem. mal dauert es nur einige Minuten..



Zentriert hab ich schon das ist nich das prob, eher die Kosten des Geräts... Ich als armer Schüler


----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2010)

Es muss ja nicht gleich ein Pedros ProfizentrierstÃ¤nder sein. Ein einfacher fÃ¼r ~100â¬ tuts auch und amortisiert sich mit der Zeit, umsonst zentrieren die im Bikeshop auch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Ich hab vielleicht meine Frage bissl blöd gestellt  Ich meinte eher wo ich keine größere Wartezeit habe als Fremdkunde, da Bunnyhopshop schon mal meinte sie seien in der Hauptsaison mit den Kundenrädern ausgelastet.



*Warten musst Du bei allen in der Hauptsaison.(ich kenn das beim Bunny Hopp..).dann versuchs eher in der Radgalerie beim Tüv.*


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2010)

laxmaster schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Ich stör jetzt einfach mal "hier" und schreie laut "Oh yeahhhh! Are you out thereeee?!"
> 
> ...



*Na dann Wellcome auch.....meld Dich wenn das Bike da ist*


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Die Natur holt sich wieder einiges zurück sollten echt mal einen Schnippelkehrdurchgang starten .



*Hängt einer die Rinne zum Naturfreundehaus und den Trail zur kleinen Brücke in der Ungeheurschlucht von der Leine .....sollten trocken sein. Hab gestern Hausputzt gemacht*


----------



## cubelix (18. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hängt einer die Rinne zum Naturfreundehaus und den Trail zur kleinen Brücke in der Ungeheurschlucht von der Leine .....sollten trocken sein. Hab gestern Hausputzt gemacht*



Super Andi

Habe letzten So. den Trail  von der Kaserne recht`s vom Fox fight Back (oder so ) freigeschnitten.
Leider hat mir das Wetter ein schnelles Arbeitsende gesetzt.


----------



## laxmaster (18. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na dann Wellcome auch.....meld Dich wenn das Bike da ist*



Hajooo....danke, danke....werd ich machen....ist ja nimmer sooooo lang. 

Bis die Tage!


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juli 2010)

*Hab mir Gestern mal das Gebiet zwischen Weingarten und Grötzingen(Bergwald und Großer Wald) gegönnt, zwecks Erweiterung ......und gleich mal zwei kurze Trails gefunden.
Wenn man da öfters sucht könnte da noch einiges zu finden sein.
Im Bereich hinter dem Wasserwerk Weingarten scheint auch was zu sein hatte aber keine Zeit mehr die einzelnen Trails abzugehen..(hatte am Schluss 51km drauf)...und hinter dem Sallenbusch im Wäldchen war zu meiner Überraschung auch noch ein kurzer Trail und ein schönerer Heimweg als wie durch die Felder zu fahren*


----------



## cubelix (19. Juli 2010)

Darf ich mal sachte Anfragen wer am MI. fahren will .
Ist ja kühler geworden gibt nur noch 34 C°


----------



## burn23 (20. Juli 2010)

Üsch würd fahrn!


----------



## Ghosthunter (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn mich meine Frau gehen lässt komm ich auch gern. 

Hmm Andi da musste mich mal mitnehmen und es mir zeigen... hab damals nücht gefunden aber warscheinlich fehlt mir noch ein bisschen der Blick.


----------



## BruciesCardio (20. Juli 2010)

Fahrt ihr auch mal am WE 

Von Sallenbusch aus, ist das nicht dieser Trail wo man am Ungeheurklamm raus kommt? Da lagen auch noch vor paar wochen Bäume im Weg, jetzt liegt noch ein großer, wo man tragen muss. Da gibt es noch so einen extrem verwachsenen Trail, den ich nur bergauf gefahren bin und gleich einen riesen Holzbock eingefangen ^^ Wenn man auf der rechten "Waldstraße" Richtung UngK. (von der Straße aus gesehen) so ca. 100m rein ist auf der rechten Seite, sieht aus als wär da eine Planierraupe reingefahren, dort hoch. Wird wohl leider erst wieder im Herbst spaß machen, dort runter zu fahren. Oder ich liege komplett falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch mal am WE
> 
> Von Sallenbusch aus, ist das nicht dieser Trail wo man am Ungeheurklamm raus kommt? Da lagen auch noch vor paar wochen Bäume im Weg, jetzt liegt noch ein großer, wo man tragen muss. Da gibt es noch so einen extrem verwachsenen Trail, den ich nur bergauf gefahren bin und gleich einen riesen Holzbock eingefangen ^^ Wenn man auf der rechten "Waldstraße" Richtung UngK. (von der Straße aus gesehen) so ca. 100m rein ist auf der rechten Seite, sieht aus als wär da eine Planierraupe reingefahren, dort hoch. Wird wohl leider erst wieder im Herbst spaß machen, dort runter zu fahren. Oder ich liege komplett falsch



*Da liegst falsch......das ist die Andirampe.*


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Frau gehen lässt komm ich auch gern.
> 
> Hmm Andi da musste mich mal mitnehmen und es mir zeigen... hab damals nücht gefunden aber warscheinlich fehlt mir noch ein bisschen der Blick.



*Weiss auch nicht ob da was geht ......war so am vorbeifahren als ich die Trails gesehen habe, ob die was sind müsste man erst erkunden.*


----------



## cubelix (20. Juli 2010)

Habe heut mal dem Wildsautrail etwas Luft verschaft
Und am unteren Teil vom TomTom nach dem mann die Straße überfahren 
hat gibt es eine neue Linie mit Naturkicker  und danach kann mann schon Flowig in die kleine Hohl dropen.
Nun glaube ich ich wahr Blutspenden die Schnacken waren übel drauf .


Morgen 17:30 Kaserne wer kommt den noch auser Björn und evtl. Ghosti


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Habe heut mal dem Wildsautrail etwas Luft verschaft
> Und am unteren Teil vom TomTom nach dem mann die Straße überfahren
> hat gibt es eine neue Linie mit Naturkicker  und danach kann mann schon Flowig in die kleine Hohl dropen.
> Nun glaube ich ich wahr Blutspenden die Schnacken waren übel drauf .
> ...



*Ich heb mal den Finger für Morgen......*


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> ...
> Nun glaube ich ich wahr Blutspenden die Schnacken waren übel drauf .
> ...



Das ist aber fein. Dann sind die Drecksviecher noch bis einschließlich Sonntagmorgen satt und ich kann dann gemütlich meine Runde drehen


----------



## votecoli (21. Juli 2010)

Joo, wenns Temperaturmäßig ned ausartet komme halt a....!


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Joo, wenns Temperaturmäßig ned ausartet komme halt a....!



/me2 kommt auf die Temperatur an.

Was anderes kann mir jemand ein seriöse Optiker in der Gegend Bruchal +20 km empfehlen?
Ich will mir neue Sonnenbrille zum Rad/Snowboardfahren machen lassen.  Bei den Preisen die mir die Optikern bis jetzt genannt haben, soll ich denen wohl den Sommerurlaub mitfinanzieren. 

300 EUR & mehr für gebogene Glässern und mehrere Wochen Wartezeit..  Wahrscheinlich sind das die Cannondalefahrer Preise


----------



## votecoli (21. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> /me2 kommt auf die Temperatur an.
> 
> Was anderes kann mir jemand ein seriöse Optiker in der Gegend Bruchal +20 km empfehlen?
> Ich will mir neue Sonnenbrille zum Rad/Snowboardfahren machen lassen. Bei den Preisen die mir die Optikern bis jetzt genannt haben, soll ich denen wohl den Sommerurlaub mitfinanzieren.
> ...


 
tja da wird nicht viel gehen. Meine Monster Dog hat mit geschliffenen Gläsern und Tönung 400 Steine gekostet. Sportbrillen sind nicht billig.....


----------



## cubelix (21. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Joo, wenns Temperaturmäßig ned ausartet komme halt a....!


 
DA wirds aber mal Zeit DU Pussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruciesCardio (21. Juli 2010)

33°C, geht ja noch


----------



## votecoli (21. Juli 2010)

Ab morgen herrlich entspannte 25 Grad abwärts.....


----------



## burn23 (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß auch net, oft ist es zu kalt, zu warm, zu feucht, zu trocken, zu lang, zu weit, zu hoch, zu spät, zu früh etc...

Seid ihr vielleicht Pussies


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß auch net, oft ist es zu kalt, zu warm, zu feucht, zu trocken, zu lang, zu weit, zu hoch, zu spät, zu früh etc...
> 
> Seid ihr vielleicht Pussies



*Pffft U30 da hat´s mir auch noch nix ausgemacht.....*


----------



## cubelix (21. Juli 2010)

Können ja den Schwerpunkt auf Trailpflege legen 

Aber wer glaubt beim Sägen schwitzt man nicht 
hat sich woll geschnitten.


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich will garnit lange rumdrucksen war auch schon die letzte 2Wochen nit da. Ich will jetzt die Zeit noch ein bisschen mit meiner Frau genießen bis wir dann zu 3. sind.Net das ihr noch sagt der Warmduscher hat keinen Bock. Ich denke mal ich fahr wieder so in einem Monat regelmäßig mit euch mit zumal ich jetzt mim Andi den deal zwecks Bike Ende August machen. Da hab ich dann ein neues geiles Bike und dann sicher wieder jede Menge Antrieb. 

Ich denk ihr versteht mich schon biken muss jetzt erstmal warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Können ja den Schwerpunkt auf Trailpflege legen
> 
> Aber wer glaubt beim Sägen schwitzt man nicht
> hat sich woll geschnitten.



*Gut ich bring die Astschere mit...Ihr dürft beim sägen gerne schwitzen*


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Gut ich bring die Astschere mit...Ihr dürft beim sägen gerne schwitzen*



ihr trifft euch um 17:30 an der Kaserne oder? in welchem Berg seid ihr voraussichtlich anschließen? kann sein dass ich nachkomme..
Oder ist euren Rasenmäher laut genug? 

*@Ghosthunter*

hast Du Ahnung! nicht das ich Erfahrungswerte hätte..  aber wie sagte mal Dirk an Felix vor etwa 2 Jahre kurz bevor der Storch kam als er auch solche sprüche brachte "Mach Du nicht grossartig Termine aus.. Du wirst noch an mich denken"

Seit dem haben wir Felix nicht mehr auf dem Trails gesehen!


----------



## BruciesCardio (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr das macht, seid ihr meine Helden! Ne, echt jetz! 
*Oberarmenachstriemenabsuch*


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. Juli 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hast Du Ahnung! nicht das ich Erfahrungswerte hätte..  aber wie sagte mal Dirk an Felix vor etwa 2 Jahre kurz bevor der Storch kam als er auch solche sprüche brachte "Mach Du nicht grossartig Termine aus.. Du wirst noch an mich denken"
> 
> Seit dem haben wir Felix nicht mehr auf dem Trails gesehen!



Nun ja ich kenn den Felix ja nicht aber jeder ist doch anders. Ob man das nun so pauschalisieren sollte wag ich zu bezweifeln. Du hast Ihn nie wieder auf dem Trail gesehen.... das steht ja mal im Zeichen das er sich um seine Familie kümmert und das ist das bedeutend wichtigere auch für mich. 

Ob ich vielleicht wenn der Kleine da ist andere Ideen verfolg kann auch gut sein, aber wer von uns kann uns schon sagen was morgen ist für mich ist biken ein Ausgleich und ein Hobby und das soll es auch bleiben.


----------



## votecoli (22. Juli 2010)

Immer langsam machen Männer:

http://nachrichten.freenet.de/kultu...-schmieder-stirbt-mit-40_1844894_1323870.html


----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Nun ja ich kenn den Felix ja nicht aber jeder ist doch anders. Ob man das nun so pauschalisieren sollte wag ich zu bezweifeln. Du hast Ihn nie wieder auf dem Trail gesehen.... das steht ja mal im Zeichen das er sich um seine Familie kümmert und das ist das bedeutend wichtigere auch für mich.
> 
> Ob ich vielleicht wenn der Kleine da ist andere Ideen verfolg kann auch gut sein, aber wer von uns kann uns schon sagen was morgen ist für mich ist biken ein Ausgleich und ein Hobby und das soll es auch bleiben.



Ich kann Dir prophezeien, dass die Ausfahrten auf jeden Fall weniger werden, gar anders. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du mögliche Gelegenheiten spontaner nutzen, da eine Planung nicht wirklich gut klappt. Meine Erfahrung. Der ganz junge Nachwuchs kann ja bekanntlich noch nicht so gut sprechen, folglich versuchst Du das Schreien bestmöglich zu interpretieren, was es nun wieder bedeuten könnte. Er kann ja nicht sagen, dass es jetzt gerade ein querstehender Furz ist, und von daher "nicht so schlimm". Oder dass es ihm gerade nach Fieber ist, oder Sonstigem sehr Unangenehmem. 
Also: "Carpe Diem" so gut es geht


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juli 2010)

BruciesCardio schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das macht, seid ihr meine Helden! Ne, echt jetz!
> *Oberarmenachstriemenabsuch*



*Doch wir machen das.......*






*Nach dem cubelix zufällig eine Säge im Wald gefunden hatte....*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cubelix (22. Juli 2010)

*Nach dem cubelix zufällig eine Säge im  Wald gefunden hatte..


JA was die Leute alles wegschmeißen  kann ich gar nicht verstehen 
*


----------



## votecoli (22. Juli 2010)

Ui schee wars.....Der Fantastic-four wird schööönnnnn...


----------



## Ghosthunter (23. Juli 2010)

Warscheinlich bin ich am Ende noch öfters bei euch als euch lieb ist. 

Getreu dem Motto: _"ICH HALTS DAHEIM NIMMA AUS"_

Aber ich bin echt immer wieder gerne mit euch unterwegs ihr seit alle zamen ne spitzen Truppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> JA was die Leute alles wegschmeißen  kann ich gar nicht verstehen
> [/FONT][/B]



*Jaja Sägen..Andi´s (und ich spring ned mehr )und ander Dinge........*


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Warscheinlich bin ich am Ende noch öfters bei euch als euch lieb ist.
> 
> Getreu dem Motto: _"ICH HALTS DAHEIM NIMMA AUS"_
> 
> Aber ich bin echt immer wieder gerne mit euch unterwegs ihr seit alle zamen ne spitzen Truppe.



*Komm zu mir ins Geschäft...2ter Tag Zwergenalarmzum vorüben....*


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juli 2010)

*Irgend wer oder was unterwegs heute *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Juli 2010)

14.30 Gimmeldingen?


----------



## votecoli (25. Juli 2010)

@Andi: Du hast ne SMS!

15.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (26. Juli 2010)

Superschöne und entspannte Tour Gestern...Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juli 2010)

Wo gibts nochmal günstig Teleskopstützen?


----------



## votecoli (26. Juli 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo gibts nochmal günstig Teleskopstützen?


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Superschöne und entspannte Tour Gestern...Hat Spaß gemacht



Stimmt; freie Bahn morgens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juli 2010)

..ich wusste garnicht das es bei euch in Brusl die Polizeistreife gibt..
Heute gesehn.


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ..ich wusste garnicht das es bei euch in Brusl die Polizeistreife gibt..
> Heute gesehn.



Im Wald? In der Stadt?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juli 2010)

beim DRK Brusl sind sie vorbeigefahren.


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> beim DRK Brusl sind sie vorbeigefahren.



Hätte mich auch gewundert. Polente aufm Rad und im Wald und noch im Dienst.
Es gibt einige Polizisten, die mim Rad durch den Wald brettern, die sind dann aber mehr oder weniger "inkognito" unterwegs.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Juli 2010)

..als ich lachte, wurde ich nur dumm angeschaut.

..ich würds doch echt mal gerne draufanlegen mit den Trekkingschlampen ein Rennen zu machen


----------



## cubelix (26. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Superschöne und entspannte Tour Gestern...Hat Spaß gemacht



DITO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Juli 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo gibts nochmal günstig Teleskopstützen?



Verdammt ich wollte noch zitieren.......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Verdamdt ich wollte noch zitieren.......



Schneller.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jung's,

will mich nur für die nächste 4Wochen abmelden.
Endlich Urlaub!
Fahrt ein paar Hm für mich mit, daß meine Kondition nicht ganz in den Keller geht.

Gruß
       Bil


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2010)

*So der Abzweig am Tom Tom ist sauber und freigeschnitten..... und hab noch einen neuen Trail gefunden (Onkel Ho Trail)..so langsam muss ich mal ne Karte machen!!!*


----------



## cubelix (27. Juli 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Hallo Jung's,
> 
> will mich nur für die nächste 4Wochen abmelden.
> Endlich Urlaub!
> ...




Einen Entspannten Urlaub wünsche ich!.


----------



## cubelix (27. Juli 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So der Abzweig am Tom Tom ist sauber und freigeschnitten..... und hab noch einen neuen Trail gefunden (Onkel Ho Trail)..so langsam muss ich mal ne Karte machen!!!*



Onkel Ho Trail  ist ja lustig.Hört sich nach Chinaimbiss an 
Isch eigentlich arg naß oder gehts.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Onkel Ho Trail  ist ja lustig.Hört sich nach Chinaimbiss an
> Isch eigentlich arg naß oder gehts.



*Tja Nr.21 fand ich nicht passend.......war zu Fuß unterwegs es geht so bis jetzt.*


----------



## votecoli (27. Juli 2010)

@Bil: Schönen Urlaub dir

@The Rest: Morgen Fahren ab 16.30 Uhr um dem Regen zu entgehen


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Juli 2010)

ich habe im August, wahrscheinlich 2 Wochen Zwangsurlaub, hab zuviel Urlaub angesammelt 

Hat jemand Lust die Trails in den Alpen unsicher zu machen?


----------



## votecoli (28. Juli 2010)

@The Rest: Morgen Fahren ab 16.30 Uhr um dem Regen zu entgehen

Fällt Wetterbedingt ins Wasser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (28. Juli 2010)

Servus Jungs!

Grüße vom Lago, hier ist´s Wetter perfekt 

Hab heute mal wieder den Tremalzo bestiegen, aber die Heavy-Ausführung, dabei ist mir zum Schluss der Seilzug vom Schaltwerk aus ungeklärter Weise abgerissen  Irgendwie wollen die Berge hier meine Schaltwerke net , habs aber wieder voll funktionfähig reparieren können 

Gruß Burn 

Ach ja Andi (klein), dir wünsch ich auch noch nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## cubelix (28. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs!
> 
> Grüße vom Lago, hier ist´s Wetter perfekt
> 
> ...



Toll das alles passt am Lago 
Und Björn zum Glück hast DU kein anderes Hobby wie zB. Modellflug oder Angeln wenn da was reißt ist die Kiste komplett kaputt oder die Pfanne lehr.


----------



## votecoli (29. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Toll das alles passt am Lago
> Und Björn zum Glück hast DU kein anderes Hobby wie zB. Modellflug oder Angeln wenn da was reißt ist die Kiste komplett kaputt oder die Pfanne lehr.


 

Hähä, auf den Punkt gebrachtIch wünsch dir viel Spaß am Lago, Björn

Hab Gestern den fantastic four ein wenig mit der Stihl rausgekehrt


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juli 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs!
> 
> Grüße vom Lago, hier ist´s Wetter perfekt
> 
> ...



*Sei froh das Du nicht Freeclimbing als Hobby machst.....Oh mein Sicherungshaken ist grad aus der Wand gefallen  aaaarrrggggg ...Du wärst ja längs Tot im Gebirge.*


----------



## iTom (29. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand morgen Nachmittag Lust auf Serpentinentrail, Stufentrail, etc. hat, kann sich bis 14Uhr per PN melden. Startzeit ab GBZ ~14.15Uhr je nachdem ob sich jemand ankündigt auch einen Hauch später. Die Runde wird wohl ca. 2h gehen und bei ca. 700Hm liegen.
Mal schauen ob die Trails morgen schmierig sind


----------



## cubelix (30. Juli 2010)

Habe heut eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht un musste  feststellen 

das ein oder mehrere Amateure sich imTrailpflegen versucht haben 

Ich denke mal es wahren Biker und keine Wanderer
aber so einen Murcks neeee neeee da kommen mir die 

Wenn man Jungbäume halb abhackt und dann umknickt und die Ast zum Teil auf dem Trail liegen lässt freut sich der 

Förster und die Wanderer die sowieso was gegen die Stollengemeinde haben.

Ich hofe das es keiner aus unserer Runde war sonst muß ich ihm FEIERLICH IN DEN AR......... treten.


----------



## votecoli (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nur den dicken am FF beseitigtWo wars den?


----------



## cubelix (31. Juli 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den dicken am FF beseitigtWo wars den?



Hohltrail zum Naturfreundehaus im unteren Teil und,dann richtung Waldspielplatz am Wildsau haben se auch gehaust


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hohltrail zum Naturfreundehaus im unteren Teil und,dann richtung Waldspielplatz am Wildsau haben se auch gehaust



*Das war letztes Jahr auch und fast in der gleichen Zeit......ich denk nicht das das MTBler waren.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hohltrail zum Naturfreundehaus im unteren Teil und,dann richtung Waldspielplatz am Wildsau haben se auch gehaust



Am Wildsau war doch gar keine "Pflege" notwendig Hab auch einige "umgeknickte" Bäumchen aus dem Weg räumen können gestern. wäre besser gewesen, wenn die Bäumchen stehen gelassen worden wären...

Bin aber bis jetzt in allen Trails zügig durchgekommen. 

Der links runter vom TomTom wurde auf jeden Fall gut gepflegt Danke an den sauberen Pfleger


----------



## speedygonzales (1. August 2010)

buenos dias 

jemand später unterwegs?


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Am Wildsau war doch gar keine "Pflege" notwendig Hab auch einige "umgeknickte" Bäumchen aus dem Weg räumen können gestern. wäre besser gewesen, wenn die Bäumchen stehen gelassen worden wären...
> 
> Bin aber bis jetzt in allen Trails zügig durchgekommen.
> 
> Der links runter vom TomTom wurde auf jeden Fall gut gepflegt Danke an den sauberen Pfleger



*Das waren bestimmt keine Biker.......*

* Bitte gern gemacht *


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> buenos dias
> 
> jemand später unterwegs?


*
Ja 13.30 an der Kaserne......*


----------



## speedygonzales (1. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Ja 13.30 an der Kaserne......*



Prima


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2010)

*So waren heute etwas Trailsurfen im Homeland....unter anderem auch den Onkel Ho gleich 2 mal besucht und der Cubelix war mal wieder in Bestform...... Godfather of Bikebeherschung *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (1. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So waren heute etwas Trailsurfen im Homeland....unter anderem auch den Onkel Ho gleich 2 mal besucht und der Cubelix war mal wieder in Bestform...... Godfather of Bikebeherschung *



Jetzt komm Andi sonst wer isch noch rot im Gsicht  Des nexte mal Hopfe ma beide da runder und isch mach von Dir a Photo .
Einfach den Schalter im Kopf umlegen und zu Dir sagen wenn isch net kann das Bike macht des scho  so mach isch es immer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. August 2010)

Ist das direkt vor dem Naturfreundehaus?


----------



## votecoli (1. August 2010)

Ja, ich hab heut auch noch den Onkel Ho gevespert! War echt coolWann klappts nächste Woche


----------



## cubelix (1. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab heut auch noch den Onkel Ho gevespert! War echt coolWann klappts nächste Woche



Mittwoch wie immer


----------



## iTom (1. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mittwoch wie immer



Wenn's nett so spät wäre, könnte ich auch alle 2 Wochen mitfahren

Heute morgen waren die Trails toll zu fahren Die Bodenbeschaffenheit und der Verkehr waren beide Klasse. Hab 2 hübsche Läuferinnen angetroffen, die sich in die Büsche geschlagen haben Meinereiner war etwas zu flott für die Passage unterwegs... Bremsen wäre zwecklos gewesen 
So wie es ausgesehen hat, haben die meine Hope-Naben nicht überhören können und waren somit vorgewarnt


----------



## speedygonzales (1. August 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Bodenbeschaffenheit und der Verkehr waren beide Klasse.



ich war nur übelst am rutschen  aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## iTom (2. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich war nur übelst am rutschen  aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht



Lege Dir ein paar bessere Reifen zu


----------



## speedygonzales (2. August 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Lege Dir ein paar bessere Reifen zu



für meine Feierabendrunde haben meine Reifen immer genug Grip, aber sobald ich mit den Jungs hier unterwegs bin, dann...  die Prügeln einem durch so komische Wege durch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> blubblubblub



Wie heißt der Conti den Du bei der letzten Tour auf dem HR hattest?


----------



## cubelix (3. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Conti den Du bei der letzten Tour auf dem HR hattest?



Bitte schön 

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...rrad/themen/mtb/klassisch/slash/slash_de.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (3. August 2010)

Start am Mittwoch um 16:30  wenn die Schleußen zubleiben.

Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## votecoli (3. August 2010)

Bin do....! ProtektorenOder längere Runde?


----------



## cubelix (3. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin do....! ProtektorenOder längere Runde?



Läääängere Runde


----------



## votecoli (3. August 2010)

Ok, dann werd ich wohl das Mk8 mal wieder ausführenKommt burn?


----------



## cubelix (3. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich wohl das Mk8 mal wieder ausführenKommt burn?




*Leider nein hat Termine ist aber gsund zurück .*


----------



## iTom (3. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Start am Mittwoch um 16:30  wenn die Schleußen zubleiben.
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer



I muß guckä obs hihaut. Könnt vielleicht klappen, zumindest nen Teil der Fahrzeit davon.


----------



## votecoli (3. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> *Leider nein hat Termine ist aber gsund zurück .*


 

Na wenigstens was....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> 
> http://www.conti-online.com/generat...rrad/themen/mtb/klassisch/slash/slash_de.html



Danke.  Der ist in Faltbar ja mal richtig leicht.


----------



## burn23 (3. August 2010)

Hehe, bin wieder da  

Touren am Lago waren subba 

Wenn aber am WE was ansteht bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (4. August 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> I muß guckä obs hihaut. Könnt vielleicht klappen, zumindest nen Teil der Fahrzeit davon.



ich versuche euch zu finden, muss bis 16:30 arbeiten, umziehen usw. dann mit dem Rad von GN hinfahren.. ich schätze so gegen 17:30 bin ich da, also sei laut genug damit ich euch finde


----------



## andi1969 (5. August 2010)

*So bin au wieder da aus dem tieeeiifffsten Sauerland.........*


----------



## votecoli (5. August 2010)

Un..? Wars erfolgreich?


----------



## andi1969 (5. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un..? Wars erfolgreich?



*Jo  61 von 65 erreichbaren Punkten*


----------



## votecoli (5. August 2010)

Streber, Streber.....


----------



## iTom (5. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Streber, Streber.....



apropos....

Ward ihr gestern auch noch erfolgreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (5. August 2010)

Jaaa...der Buschsalat war wie immer super..!!!


----------



## iTom (6. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaaa...der Buschsalat war wie immer super..!!!



Aus jedem erfolgreichen Buschsalat könnte man sich so eine Art "Adventskranz" basteln

Trailkranz oder so ähnlich


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Aus jedem erfolgreichen Buschsalat könnte man sich so eine Art "Adventskranz" basteln
> Trailkranz oder so ähnlich



habt ihr auch die 3 junge Reiterinnen getroffen? die waren auf dem Trails am Eichelberg unterwegs.. obwohl ich extra langsam gemacht habe ist eine der Pferde auf die Hinterbeinen gegangen sah schon cool aus, der mochte wohl keine Räder nur das Mädel fand das nicht so lustig, die war blass.

als ich sie wieder getroffen habe bin ich lieber stehen geblieben und sie vorbei gewunken..
Ich will gar nicht wissen wie so ein Pferd reagiert wenn eine ganze Horde MTBler schnell kommen..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habt ihr auch die 3 junge Reiterinnen getroffen? die waren auf dem Trails am Eichelberg unterwegs.. obwohl ich extra langsam gemacht habe ist eine der Pferde auf die Hinterbeinen gegangen sah schon cool aus, der mochte wohl keine Räder nur das Mädel fand das nicht so lustig, die war blass.
> 
> als ich sie wieder getroffen habe bin ich lieber stehen geblieben und sie vorbei gewunken..
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie so ein Pferd reagiert wenn eine ganze Horde MTBler schnell kommen..



Alles belangloses Blabla. Jetzt sag schon, wie sahen sie aus?


----------



## andi1969 (6. August 2010)

*Wer Wie Was am Sonntag.......*


----------



## cubelix (6. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habt ihr auch die 3 junge Reiterinnen getroffen? die waren auf dem Trails am Eichelberg unterwegs.. obwohl ich extra langsam gemacht habe ist eine der Pferde auf die Hinterbeinen gegangen sah schon cool aus, der mochte wohl keine Räder nur das Mädel fand das nicht so lustig, die war blass.
> 
> als ich sie wieder getroffen habe bin ich lieber stehen geblieben und sie vorbei gewunken..
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie so ein Pferd reagiert wenn eine ganze Horde MTBler schnell kommen..




DA bin ich ja Froh das Ich immer schön Langsam und 
Vorrausschauend fahre.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Alles belangloses Blabla. Jetzt sag schon, wie sahen sie aus?



denk nach, warum habe ich extra langsam gemacht 

@Cubelix
wenn Du langsam fährst, wie fahre ich dann? müssten mich ja die sogar Schnecken überholen 

ausserdem gilt im Wald:

_freie fahrt für freie Mountainbiker!_


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> denk nach, warum habe ich extra langsam gemacht



Jetzt sag schon.


----------



## iTom (7. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habt ihr auch die 3 junge Reiterinnen getroffen? die waren auf dem Trails am Eichelberg unterwegs.. obwohl ich extra langsam gemacht habe ist eine der Pferde auf die Hinterbeinen gegangen sah schon cool aus, der mochte wohl keine Räder nur das Mädel fand das nicht so lustig, die war blass.
> 
> als ich sie wieder getroffen habe bin ich lieber stehen geblieben und sie vorbei gewunken..
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie so ein Pferd reagiert wenn eine ganze Horde MTBler schnell kommen..



...Das Pferd selbst wollte was von Dir


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2010)

Morgen irgendwann zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr ein Start zu ner Tour geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Morgen irgendwann zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr ein Start zu ner Tour geplant?



*Anscheinend erst ab 17 Uhr Morgen....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2010)

Das ist mir zu spät. Dann werde ich am Weinbiet ein paar Serpentinen fahren gehen. Will so gegen 15 Uhr spätestens in Gimmeldingen mit dem Rad losfahren - Fahrzeit ca. 2 1/2 Std. Wenn jemand mit will, einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## cubelix (8. August 2010)

Hier noch das Bild von der Liteville Tour am Mi.


----------



## votecoli (8. August 2010)

Sieht gut aus
Weiß noch nicht wann ich später loskomm! Stoße eventuell noch dazu!


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2010)

*Irgendwie mag mich das Wetter nicht.......das wird heut nix mehr*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> 
> http://www.conti-online.com/generat...rrad/themen/mtb/klassisch/slash/slash_de.html



Hab mir den hier eben zum Testen aus der Bucht gefischt. 15,10 EUR fürs Paar, allerdings Draht. Laut BMO 850g und 57mm breit. Sieht jedenfalls interessant aus.


----------



## votecoli (9. August 2010)

Werd Morgen zum späten Vormittag (zw.10.00-11.00 Uhr) nr Runde drehen...wenn jemand Lust hat


----------



## cubelix (9. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werd Morgen zum späten Vormittag (zw.10.00-11.00 Uhr) nr Runde drehen...wenn jemand Lust hat





Willst mich Ärgern was


----------



## votecoli (9. August 2010)

Na ich komm halt sonst ned zum Fahre.....Schatzi hat Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werd Morgen zum späten Vormittag (zw.10.00-11.00 Uhr) nr Runde drehen...wenn jemand Lust hat



*Schlecht Olli da hole ich gerade warsch. mein Vorderrad bei Mech. ab.....*


----------



## votecoli (10. August 2010)

Schade....Kannst dich ja bei Bedarf nochmal melden


----------



## Ghosthunter (10. August 2010)

Hab zum Geburtstag die neuste Entwicklung auf dem Schlauch Markt bekommen 





Dazu gabs noch eine Flasche die mit meinem Namen bedruckt ist.  http://imageshack.us


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. August 2010)

Dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Leider hat es ja bisher nicht mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt geklappt, aber unter der Woche ist bei mir außerhalb des Urlaubs immer schlecht, und im Urlaub bin ich selten daheim 

Ich war übrigens am Sonntag auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe mir eine kräftige Dusche eingefangen.


----------



## Ghosthunter (10. August 2010)

Danke, Danke.... 

Och was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## burn23 (10. August 2010)

@Ghost: Alles Gute auch von mir noch 

@Järrg: Deinen Hobel würd ich auch gern mal betrachten, gebs zu du willst ihn nur net zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. August 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Järrg: Deinen Hobel würd ich auch gern mal betrachten, gebs zu du willst ihn nur net zeigen



Das hat weniger mit wollen als mit können zu tun. Zur Zeit fährt die ABWF-Gemeinde ja hauptsächlich unter der Woche. Und da ich da eben frühestens um kurz nach fünf daheim bin...
Am Wochenende ist es meist recht kurzfristig, außer jetzt am Samstag. Da steht der Termin vom Wurzelpuff-/Nicolai-Treffen schon recht lange 

Wie Dave schon gesagt hat, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden  (ich arbeite dran, versprochen)


----------



## cubelix (10. August 2010)

@ Ghost

Von mir auch


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2010)

*He Kleiner  alles Gute auch von mir zum Geburtstag  *


----------



## burn23 (10. August 2010)

Beim Wurzelpuff wollt ich schon immer mal vorbeischauen...kann der was?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Beim Wurzelpuff wollt ich schon immer mal vorbeischauen...kann der was?



Der kann alles. Hat zwar kein großes Sortiment, Rainer kann Dir aber alles besorgen und kennt sich vor allem bestens aus.

Edith sagt: Und die Preise sind auch fair.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der kann alles. Hat zwar kein großes Sortiment, Rainer kann Dir aber alles besorgen und kennt sich vor allem bestens aus.
> 
> Edith sagt: Und die Preise sind auch fair.



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!

Wenn ich nicht schon meinen Dealer in Pforzheim hätte (seit fast 20 Jahren), dann wäre das meine erste Wahl


----------



## andi1969 (11. August 2010)

*Heute um 16.30 an der Kaserne nicht um 17.30.......*


----------



## burn23 (11. August 2010)

Kann ich net 

Nee im Ernst 17.30?


----------



## votecoli (11. August 2010)

Nein, 16.30 stimmt!


----------



## speedygonzales (13. August 2010)

*Hey Dirk & Tom , falls ihr schon nach einem Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *Hey Dirk & Tom , falls ihr schon nach einem Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht *



Hast Du einen Link?


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2010)

http://www.alutech-bikes.de/


----------



## speedygonzales (14. August 2010)

Elektro-Fahrräder im Bergtest:  Am Gipfel hat es "srrr" gemacht [Stern]
http://www.stern.de/auto/service/el...st-am-gipfel-hat-es-srrr-gemacht-1590780.html

bin gespannt wann wir den ersten Spinner damit im Revier treffen


----------



## votecoli (14. August 2010)

Fahren heut ab 15.00 Uhr bei der Kaserne!


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2010)

Nach dem Catwalk Trail über den Cathopp......


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nach dem Catwalk Trail über den Cathopp......



So, jetzt kenne ich auch die Namen dieses Trails 

Wobei der ja eigentlich naheliegend ist


----------



## cubelix (15. August 2010)

Das nächste mal nehme ich die Canon mit


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, ich bin das nächste (oder zumindest eines der nächsten Male) Mal auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das nächste mal nehme ich die Canon mit



.......

*Noch was ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Dämpferpumpe, Deine hatt 55 PSI angezeigt und Zuhause meine 70 PSI*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So, jetzt kenne ich auch die Namen dieses Trails
> 
> Wobei der ja eigentlich naheliegend ist



*Ich mach mal eine Karte mit allen Trails drauf inkl. Namen so langsam wirds Zeit damit.....*


----------



## iTom (15. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich mach mal eine Karte mit allen Trails drauf inkl. Namen so langsam wirds Zeit damit.....*



Das wäre für Leute wie mich, Ü40, auch interessant. Kann mir die Namen schlecht merken
Ne gute Idee


----------



## Curtado (15. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich mach mal eine Karte mit allen Trails drauf inkl. Namen so langsam wirds Zeit damit.....*



Das wäre echt super!  Wenn du Karten brauchst melde dich.


----------



## cubelix (15. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> *Noch was ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Dämpferpumpe, Deine hatt 55 PSI angezeigt und Zuhause meine 70 PSI*



Hab meine Pumpe gerade mal mit einem digitalen Luftdruckmesser überprüft
die stimmt .


----------



## iTom (15. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hab meine Pumpe gerade mal mit einem digitalen Luftdruckmesser überprüft
> die stimmt .



Und da hat sich Andy die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum seine Eier aufm Hinterrad schleifen...


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hab meine Pumpe gerade mal mit einem digitalen Luftdruckmesser überprüft
> die stimmt .



*Ich hab mir auch ne neue gegönnt......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. August 2010)

Un ich such verzweifelt ne 36er in Schwarz...Für Wochenende siehts eher schwarz aus. Ist der letzte Urlaubstag meiner Regierung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Un ich such verzweifelt ne 36er in Schwarz...



Für welches deiner Räder?


----------



## votecoli (15. August 2010)

Fürs 301!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2010)

Wenn Du das passende Kleingeld hast, hier.


----------



## votecoli (15. August 2010)

Danke für den Link DirkHätte vielleicht noch schreiben sollen das es eine 2009er oder 2010er sein soll! 1200 Schlappen halte ich für eine Federgabel tatsächlich für übertrieben
Gewiss ist aber das die größere Einbauhöhe tatsächlich besser zur Geometrie passt! (Cubelix ist für diesen Floh im Ohr verantwortlich....)

Hier das Video zum Enduro Test der bike! Echt der Hammer wie sich cube und Nicolai mit faulen Ausreden haben verleugnen lassen!

http://video.bike-magazin.de/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2010)

Wenn es ein schwarzes Casting sein muss, hast Du wohl aber nicht so viel Auswahl. RS und MZ bauen meines Wissens nicht in schwarz und BOS wird wohl etwas teuer sein. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## cubelix (15. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Danke für den Link DirkHätte vielleicht noch schreiben sollen das es eine 2009er oder 2010er sein soll! 1200 Schlappen halte ich für eine Federgabel tatsächlich für übertrieben
> Gewiss ist aber das die größere Einbauhöhe tatsächlich besser zur Geometrie passt! (Cubelix ist für diesen Floh im Ohr verantwortlich....)
> 
> Hier das Video zum Enduro Test der bike! Echt der Hammer wie sich cube und Nicolai mit faulen Ausreden haben verleugnen lassen!
> ...



Moment mal die Wahrheit darf mann sagen  und hat mit Floh nischt zu tun.


----------



## votecoli (15. August 2010)




----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Das wäre echt super!  Wenn du Karten brauchst melde dich.



jup, wäre cool! aber bitte bitte, nicht ins Web stellen, sondern nur per PM weitergeben.


----------



## cubelix (15. August 2010)

Hier mal noch ein Lecker Filmsche 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13231199"]Visiting the Duke on Vimeo[/ame]


Und nein ich habe nicht die Litevillebrille auf!. fährt auch noch ein anderes Rad mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein Lecker Filmsche



diese "Xtrem" Videos mit obercoole Typen kann ich gar nicht mehr ausstehen, dieses hier ist wirklich sehr schön zu sehen! 

und weil es so schön war, noch ein Leckerbissen was zum Träumen für heute Abend...
und ja das ist eine* Frau!* 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13959134"]Searching Ãtzi on Vimeo[/ame]

buenas noches!


----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2010)

*Am Mittwoch wieder um 17.30 mit Option wegen schlechtem Wetter auf Donnerstag zu verschieben*


----------



## cubelix (16. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> diese "Xtrem" Videos mit obercoole Typen kann ich gar nicht mehr ausstehen, dieses hier ist wirklich sehr schön zu sehen!
> 
> und weil es so schön war, noch ein Leckerbissen was zum Träumen für heute Abend...
> und ja das ist eine* Frau!*
> ...



Hey Speedy

Ich glaub DU solltest nochmal zum Optiker gehen  
hast DU den ausgeprägten Kieferknochen gesehen Das war mal ein MANN


----------



## burn23 (16. August 2010)

Mittwoch abend solls angeblich gut werden, warten wir mal ab. Wenn net wirds halt Donnerstag


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hey Speedy
> 
> ...



Du willst sicher sagen, nicht überall wo Frau drauf steht, ist auch Frau drin. Wie war ...


----------



## speedygonzales (16. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> hast DU den ausgeprägten Kieferknochen gesehen Das war mal ein MANN



baeh! Birgit Noha heisst die Lady -> Min 4:43 nah Aufnahme  wenn das ein Mann ist...

Wie auch immer das Video ist wirklich sehr schön gemacht..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> baeh! Birgit Noha heisst die Lady -> Min 4:43 nah Aufnahme  wenn das ein Mann ist...
> 
> Wie auch immer das Video ist wirklich sehr schön gemacht..



Ja. Vid ist schön.


----------



## iTom (17. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du willst sicher sagen, nicht überall wo Frau drauf steht, ist auch Frau drin. Wie war ...



Es gibt weitaus unansehnlichere Frauen bei dieser Sportart.... Birgit Noha


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2010)

Bevor mich hier jemand der Diffamierung bezichtigt: Ich habe meine Aussage nicht auf die Fahrerin in dem Vid bezogen sondern nur die Aussage von Cub übersetzt. Sorry, wenn Verwirrungen aufkamen. Seid Ihr verliebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. August 2010)

Ich glaub das verrückte Wetter schlägt wieder zu...


----------



## speedygonzales (17. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn Verwirrungen aufkamen. Seid Ihr verliebt?



es wird langsam Zeit , dass das Wetter besser wird damit wir uns um die wichtigere Sachen im Leben Kümmern


----------



## andi1969 (17. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> es wird langsam Zeit , dass das Wetter besser wird damit wir uns um die wichtigere Sachen im Leben Kümmern



*Mhh also ich kümmer mich auch bei schlechtem Wetter um meine Frau Günter.....*


----------



## speedygonzales (17. August 2010)

Ich fasse es nicht, gerade in GN gesehen, ein VW Polizeibus mit 2  Fahrräder drauf selbstverständlich in der passende Farbe lackiert, und  auf dem Räder stand  Polizei drauf.. nein Blaulicht habe ich keins auf dem Rad gesehen 

Was wollen die den mit sowas anstellen? 

Müssen wir bald befürchten, sie auf dem Trails zu finden?


----------



## iTom (17. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht, gerade in GN gesehen, ein VW Polizeibus mit 2  Fahrräder drauf selbstverständlich in der passende Farbe lackiert, und  auf dem Räder stand  Polizei drauf.. nein Blaulicht habe ich keins auf dem Rad gesehen
> 
> Was wollen die den mit sowas anstellen?
> 
> Müssen wir bald befürchten, sie auf dem Trails zu finden?



Die fahren doch mit den Rädern in der Stadt streife. Dort wo man mim Auto nicht so schnell hinkommt... Haben die überhaupt im Wald eine Kontrollberechtigung? Gibt es dafür nicht den "Feldschütz"?


----------



## burn23 (18. August 2010)

Wann fahren wir denn jetzt? Heute bei vielleicht matschigen Verhältnissen oder morgen bei sonnigeren Verhältnissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir denn jetzt? Heute bei vielleicht matschigen Verhältnissen oder morgen bei sonnigeren Verhältnissen



Gute Frage  Irgendwie siehts nach Regen aus......ich folge der Mehrheit


----------



## cubelix (18. August 2010)

Ich glaub Morgen ist nicht viel Unmatschiger  wie heute ich werde heute fahren
da ich Morgen bei Muttern auf`m Purzeltag bin


----------



## burn23 (18. August 2010)

Mir wirds nimmer reichen, hab hier im Geschäft noch was erledigen müssen. Wenn interesse besteht, ich würd morgen fahren.

Gruß


----------



## votecoli (18. August 2010)

Bin für heut auch raus. Bin noch am Steuerunterlagen sichten! Eher Morgen!


----------



## stoppelhoppler (18. August 2010)

hallole zusammen, 

gibts hier jemanden, der einen bike- und foren-neuling 
am wochenende mal mit auf ne runde nehmen würde?  

grüssle, jochen


----------



## cubelix (18. August 2010)

Andi und meine Wenigkeit haben heute die Trails unsicher gemacht 
war zwar noch etwas schmierig aber OK  
Die Cam war auch dabei 








@ Speedy

Ich weiß diese "Xtrem" Fotos mit obercoole Typen kannst DU gar nicht mehr sehen aber wir können auch nichts dazu das wir so Aussehen


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2010)

*War ne lustige Runde und die Cam sollte öfter mit , süper Bildchen.....und die Schraube war defin. am Vorderrad rausgefallenhab ich noch mal Glück gehabt*


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2010)

*So am Sonntag ist Trailwonderland dran ( mein F-Way tribble) wenn oder falls noch jemand mit möchte.....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (19. August 2010)

Hi ihr,

ich bräucht mal eure Hilfe bei meiner Stadt-Schla**e bekomm ich die Schaltung einfach nicht eingestellt. Ich hab schon so ziemlich alles probiert. Das Problem ist wenn ich auf´s kleinste Ritzel schalten will hängt das Kabel durch und wenn ich auf´s größte will bekomm ich es nicht geschaltet weil ich warscheinlich eher das Kabel zerreißen würde. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum das Kabel wenns auf dem kleinsten Ritzel sein sollte durchhängt ? Es steckt nirgends fest und Öl ist auch überall. Von den Einstellungen her hab ich auch schon alles rumgeschaubt mit unbefriedgendem Ergebnis. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ne Idee...


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2010)

Wenn der Zug auf dem kleinen Ritzel durchhängt wird alles weitere Schrauben nichts bringen. 
Der erste Schritt bei der Einstellung sind grob die Endanschläge. Also ohne festgezogenen Zug erst den unteren Anschlag so einstellen, dass die obere Führungsrolle senkrecht unter dem kleinen Ritzel steht und das gleiche mit dem oberen Anschlag für das große Ritzel (Schaltwerk mit der Hand nach innen drücken). 
Dann wird am Hebel auf den größten Gang (kleines Ritzel) geschaltet (also der Zug entspannt), der Zug am Schaltwerk eingefädelt mit der Hand festgezogen und dann festgeschraubt. 
Alles weitere ist nur noch Feineinstellung mit den Anschlagsschrauben und der Zuganpassungsschraube am Schalthebel (und falls vorhanden am Schaltwerk). Wenn es bei dieser Ausgangsstellung schon gar nicht bis aufs große Ritzel geht ist etwas anderes faul und aus der Ferne wohl kaum bis gar nicht zu diagnostizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (19. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *War ne lustige Runde und die Cam sollte öfter mit , süper Bildchen.....und die Schraube war defin. am Vorderrad rausgefallenhab ich noch mal Glück gehabt*



Das denke ich mal auch 

Das mit dem losgelöst (locker) fahren solltest DU nicht auf`s Schrauben übernehmen.
Ich hät da noch Sicherungsdraht von den Rennstreckenzeiten könnten damit deine Bremssattelschrauben sichern.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So am Sonntag ist Trailwonderland dran ( mein F-Way tribble) wenn oder falls noch jemand mit möchte.....*



evtl. kommt darauf wie lange die Feier am Samstag ist 
reicht meine Bereifung für die Streckes aus?
Fährt ihr mit der Bahn oder Auto hin?
Ist So. nicht zu voll da?


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das denke ich mal auch
> 
> Das mit dem losgelöst (locker) fahren solltest DU nicht auf`s Schrauben übernehmen.
> Ich hät da noch Sicherungsdraht von den Rennstreckenzeiten könnten damit deine Bremssattelschrauben sichern.



*Sowas ist mir in 13 Jahren MTB fahren nie passiert verstehe wer will
Hab mit dem Burner alles ausgemacht..wir treffen uns am Zielort*


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> evtl. kommt darauf wie lange die Feier am Samstag ist
> reicht meine Bereifung für die Streckes aus?
> Fährt ihr mit der Bahn oder Auto hin?
> Ist So. nicht zu voll da?


*
7.00 Abfahrt am Sonntag nur zur Info*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Fährt ihr mit der Bahn oder Auto hin?
> Ist So. nicht zu voll da?



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache, würde ich Sonntags da nicht fahren. 

Der F-Weg ist ausdrücklich für Räder gesperrt. Da zur Hauptwanderzeit zu fahren könnte von manchen Wanderern als Provokation aufgefasst werden.

Ich wills euch nicht vermiesen, aber denkt doch mal drüber nach dort unter der Woche zu fahren, wenn nicht so viel los ist. 

Sorry, aber wenn ich das nicht geschrieben hätte, könnte ich heute Nacht nicht schlafen.


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache, würde ich Sonntags da nicht fahren.
> 
> Der F-Weg ist ausdrücklich für Räder gesperrt. Da zur Hauptwanderzeit zu fahren könnte von manchen Wanderern als Provokation aufgefasst werden.
> 
> ...



*Jaa jaa Meister*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Jaa jaa Meister*



Wie geschrieben, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben. Viel Spaß am Sonntag.

Weitermachen.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben. Viel Spaß am Sonntag.
> Weitermachen.



Alternativprogramm unter der Woche 300 hm hoch 1800 hm Trailspaß runter..

Hacken: 3 Std. hinfahrt aber das mache ich oft zum Snowboarden... ist halb so wild..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Alternativprogramm unter der Woche 300 hm hoch 1800 hm Trailspaß runter..
> 
> Hacken: 3 Std. hinfahrt aber das mache ich oft zum Snowboarden... ist halb so wild..



Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. August 2010)

Das schaff ich an der Hornisgrinde auch ohne 3h Anfahrt 
In der Lenzerheide kostet das Saisonticket übrigens nur 140CHF, seit ich das gelesen habe lässt es mir keine Ruhe mehr  Und der Campingplatz in Churwalden ist genau an der Talstation von der Bergbahn unter der der neu angelegte Singletrail verläuft - zum Frühstück erstmal 700hm feinsten Singletrail


----------



## matou (20. August 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> unter der der neu angelegte Singletrail verläuft - zum Frühstück erstmal 700hm feinsten Singletrail



Naja, das einzige was daran neu ist...er ist jetzt offiziell als Biketrail ausgewiesen. Was schade ist die letzte Hälfte wird im Video nicht gezeigt - denn die Treppen/Serpentinen-Sektion hats echt in sich - fahrtechnisch tw über BM-Niveau...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Naja, das einzige was daran neu ist...er ist jetzt offiziell als Biketrail ausgewiesen. Was schade ist die letzte Hälfte wird im Video nicht gezeigt - denn die Treppen/Serpentinen-Sektion hats echt in sich - fahrtechnisch tw über BM-Niveau...



Welches Video?


----------



## matou (20. August 2010)

Das Dingens hier...

Der zugehörige Fred.


Edit: Achso, dort ist doch etwas neu - die 2-3 Hühnerleitern, damit auch alle über die Bäche o.ä. kommt.
Edit Edit: Hier die offizielle Seite inkl Topo-Karte


----------



## speedygonzales (20. August 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das schaff ich an der Hornisgrinde auch ohne 3h Anfahrt



ahem, der Hornisgrinde ist nur 1.164m hoch, da fehlen immer noch mind. 636hm Spaß, sogar noch mehr, den man startet ja nicht aus meereshöhe 

@Dirk
ich finde den Link nicht mehr , ich werde aber weiter suchen, ich finde es noch, es war ein Anbieter nähe der Österreichischer Grenze der u.A. Tagestouren anbietet, die Tour war beschrieben als nur 300hm Steigung und 1800 hm feinste Abfahrt mit Trails bis S3, der Spaß kostete 70 EUR


----------



## matou (20. August 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ahem, der Hornisgrinde ist nur 1.164m hoch, da fehlen immer noch mind. 636hm Spaß, sogar noch mehr, den man startet ja nicht aus meereshöhe



Du kannst aber von der Hornisgrinde bis in die Rheinebene fast komplett auf Trails durchfahren...dann bist du bei ~1000hm Abfahrt. 

Wobei ich Dir Recht geben muss, dass Abfahrten von +2500m schon einen anderen Charme haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. August 2010)

Man kann ja zwei oder dreimal hochfahren für 8 
Keine Frage, eine wirklich lange Abfahrt in den Alpen oder anderen ordentlichen Bergen ist mit unserem Mittelgebirgsrumgerutsche nicht zu vergleichen daher ist mein Kommentar selbstverständlich nicht vollkommen ernst zu nehmen 

@René
Ist das eigentlich wirklich der Trail den man während der Fahrt mit dem Sessellift unten immer wieder mal kreuzen sieht?


----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben. Viel Spaß am Sonntag.
> 
> Weitermachen.



*Ich weiß Mausi......schön das wir darüber gesprochen haben:lol*:


----------



## matou (20. August 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> @René
> Ist das eigentlich wirklich der Trail den man während der Fahrt mit dem Sessellift unten immer wieder mal kreuzen sieht?



Ja, Uwe hat ihn im Anschluss an den letzten GTR noch unter die Räder genommen (OTon "...ist ja völlig beknackt...") - dieses Jahr war er dann offiziell ausgeschildert und derselbe Trail.

Hier siehst du den Verlauf ganz gut - das Video hört bei ca 1700m auf bzw zeigt dann nur noch 1-2 kurze Ausschnitte vom weiteren Verlauf. Den harten Streckenabschnitt haben sie rausgelassen, was ich fast etwas bedenklich finde als "Werbevideo", teilweise sieht man erst kurz vorher was da so auf einen zukommt.


----------



## votecoli (20. August 2010)

Werd heut mittag mal ne Runde drehen, eventuell mitm Junior!Wenn noch jemand Lust hat...


----------



## iTom (20. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werd heut mittag mal ne Runde drehen, eventuell mitm Junior!Wenn noch jemand Lust hat...



War auch unterwegs. Hab aber erst jetzt gesehen, dass Du ne Runde drehen wolltest. 
Die Trails sind wieder toll zu fahren


----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werd heut mittag mal ne Runde drehen, eventuell mitm Junior!Wenn noch jemand Lust hat...



*Hab die Beiden auf dem Hangtrail aufgesammelt,war gut zu fahren heute*


----------



## cubelix (20. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hab die Beiden auf dem Hangtrail aufgesammelt,war gut zu fahren heute*



Und ich hab heute Nachmittag noch Beton gefahren ging auch gut zu fahren lag woll an den Fetten Reifen auf der Schubkarre.


----------



## votecoli (20. August 2010)

Ja die Trails sind super und machen mit der Quenn und dem Ardent noch mehr SpaßFür mich grad die ultimative Kombi!
Hier noch ein paar Bildsche von Heut:







Luke beim Wildsautrail rocken!






Konzentriert am Stufentrail gefolgt von...






..Andi, dems leider den halben Kopf abgerissen hat


----------



## cubelix (21. August 2010)

Schöne Bildchen OLI 

Gib dem Lucky mal noch 5 Jahre dann schnupft er uns alle auf


----------



## votecoli (21. August 2010)

Das befürchte ich auchDann heißts: Boah Papa, mit dir fahre isch voll peinlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2010)

bald in unseren Trails unterwegs!


----------



## burn23 (22. August 2010)

Merci Jungs für den tollen Tag. Der F-Way hat gerockt


----------



## votecoli (22. August 2010)

Dito Björn, war saugeil heut!Eine der schönsten Touren der letzten Zeit mit wenigen und nur supernetten Wanderern. 
Ich fands nuuurrr geil.....


----------



## iTom (22. August 2010)

Den Bildern nach seid ihr im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Komplett durch, oder hat es wieder Holzfäller-Umleitungen gegeben?


----------



## cubelix (22. August 2010)

Da schließe ich mich mal an es war einfach Genial 










Danke Jungs


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2010)

*Dito.... war wieder ein Dolles Ründchen*


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach seid ihr im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Komplett durch, oder hat es wieder Holzfäller-Umleitungen gegeben?



*Full Pull und keine Holzfäller Umleitungen,super entspannte Wanderer ....einfach nur Geil*


----------



## votecoli (23. August 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Daten:


----------



## votecoli (23. August 2010)

Aach Männer, war des a geile Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. August 2010)

Morgen 17.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Kaserne.

Gruß Burn


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2010)

Jawohl Herr Major!


----------



## cubelix (24. August 2010)

17:30 geht klar


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jawohl Herr Major!



*Ich bräuchte noch mal das Entlüftungsset von Avid(bzw. nur die beiden Spritzen)meine hat Luft im Bremssattel.*


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2010)

Kannste dir Abholen, kein Problem!


----------



## burn23 (24. August 2010)

@Olli:






Heo Captaaaaaiiiiinnnnnn Jaaaaaaaack!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (25. August 2010)

Sagmal hat von schon jemand was vom Andi gehört ?. Er wollte doch am 23. zurück sein. 

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein so langsam werd ich scho verrückt *"WILL ENDLICH BIKENNN......."* 

Hab schon ganz nasse Hände. Wenn ihr mich dann auch noch mit solchen Bildern versucht fertig zu machen.


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Olli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Bist ein bisschen angebrannt Burn.....*


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2010)

Un ordentlich zugelegt hat a, da Bub!


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2010)

*Sonntag an der CTF 9.00 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Halle.....*


----------



## votecoli (26. August 2010)

Ich darf kurz vorstellen: Fräulein 36er FoxUnd ich hab mich verliebt







Ich erinnere nochmal an unseren Stammtisch am DienstagBitte um Vorschläge zwecks Lokalität!


----------



## Ghosthunter (26. August 2010)

Um was geht es den in der Stammtischrunde bzw. wer ist den da Anwesend ?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. August 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Um was geht es den in der Stammtischrunde bzw. wer ist den da Anwesend ?


 

*Ich, und wir labern übers biken und andere schöne Dinge im Leben*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich darf kurz vorstellen: Fräulein 36er FoxUnd ich hab mich verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Sei froh das die Rahmengröße nicht zu meinem Astralkörperpaßt.*
*Sonst könnte sein das Bil Nachts einen Raubzug starten würde*
*Lady Fox paßt optisch echt gutNeid.......*


----------



## cubelix (26. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich darf kurz vorstellen: Fräulein 36er FoxUnd ich hab mich verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saubär Oli  

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob des 301 dem 901 nischt das Wasser abgräbt .


----------



## votecoli (26. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (26. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


>



Wenn ich Dich korregieren Darf!.

 301 MK8 

So isch richtig


----------



## burn23 (26. August 2010)

Geile Karre mit der Fox , aber die Karre im Hintergrund ist auch net zu verachten 

Wegen Dienstag: Dacht das wär schon fix mit Wallhall um sieben?


----------



## Bazzmonsta (26. August 2010)

wieso kommt mir dem Olli sein Bike nur so bekannt vor??
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724940


----------



## Reese23 (26. August 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren,

heute sind endlich meine Möbel gekommen und ich kann wahrscheinlich meinen Krempel nach dem Aufbau aller Sachen endlich mal final umziehen... wenn ich alles da hab bin ich kommende Woche auch mal wieder am Start.

@Burn: Auf deine Platte konnte ich die Bilder leider nicht machen, mein Mac will von der Windoof Formatierung nichts wissen, müssen wir mal mit meiner Platte machen... die Mac Formatierung läuft auf beiden OS.

Viele Grüße an Euch... ich schraub mal weiter!!!


----------



## votecoli (27. August 2010)

Jaaa, er leebbtttNa, dann freun ma uns schon Swen!


@Bazza: S gibt aber n kleinen Unterschied, meins wird Artgerecht gehalten..


----------



## votecoli (27. August 2010)

@burn: Sorry, wenns fest war, dann 19.00 Uhr am Wallhal

Ja, mein neues Waldspielzeug macht mindestens genausoviel Spaß wie die Liteville- Twins


----------



## votecoli (27. August 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei, cubelix hat super Bilder vom Stufentrail gemacht:


----------



## Ghosthunter (27. August 2010)

So bin eben aus dem Krankenhaus zurück....

Unser Kleiner ist heute morgen um 5,18 zur Welt gekommen. Alles wunderbar gelaufen. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden war er da. 56cm groß und 4100 Gramm schwer. 

Wenn sich jetzt dann alles wieder ein bisschen eingependelt hat bin ich auch wieder am Start. Hab wieder richtig Lust - jetzt sowieso.


----------



## burn23 (27. August 2010)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kleinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhoppler (27. August 2010)

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch  ... und allzeit gute nerven 

grüssle


----------



## iTom (27. August 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> So bin eben aus dem Krankenhaus zurück....
> 
> Unser Kleiner ist heute morgen um 5,18 zur Welt gekommen. Alles wunderbar gelaufen. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden war er da. 56cm groß und 4100 Gramm schwer.
> 
> Wenn sich jetzt dann alles wieder ein bisschen eingependelt hat bin ich auch wieder am Start. Hab wieder richtig Lust - jetzt sowieso.



Glückwunsch


----------



## cubelix (27. August 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2010)

*Auch Glückwunsch von mir..und an die stolze Mami die bestimmt die meiste Arbeit damit hatte....

hey der Kleine ist ja jetzt schon größer als Du *


----------



## Bazzmonsta (27. August 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> @Bazza: S gibt aber n kleinen Unterschied, meins wird Artgerecht gehalten..


wenn du mit artgerecht nicht im Bus meinst --- dann ja 
wobei ich gestern auf so nem ~45 km Trail unterwegs war ... ich glaub ihr kennt den ...

@ghost
Gratulation zur erfolgreichen Produktion


----------



## speedygonzales (27. August 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Unser Kleiner ist heute morgen um 5,18 zur Welt gekommen. Alles wunderbar gelaufen. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden war er da. 56cm groß und 4100 Gramm schwer.



*Glückwunsch! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. August 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> So bin eben aus dem Krankenhaus zurück....
> 
> Unser Kleiner ist heute morgen um 5,18 zur Welt gekommen. Alles wunderbar gelaufen. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden war er da. 56cm groß und 4100 Gramm schwer.
> 
> Wenn sich jetzt dann alles wieder ein bisschen eingependelt hat bin ich auch wieder am Start. Hab wieder richtig Lust - jetzt sowieso.


 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (27. August 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> heute sind endlich meine Möbel gekommen und ich kann wahrscheinlich meinen Krempel nach dem Aufbau aller Sachen endlich mal final umziehen... wenn ich alles da hab bin ich kommende Woche auch mal wieder am Start.
> 
> ...


 
Na dann, bis bald Großer


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *hey der Kleine ist ja jetzt schon größer als Du *



Wir wundern uns auch schon woher die größe kommt


----------



## votecoli (30. August 2010)

Hier gibts Bilder von der Heidelsheimer CTF:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7508965#post7508965


----------



## burn23 (30. August 2010)

Was isn nu mit morgen? Steht der Treff um sieben im Wallhall?


----------



## votecoli (30. August 2010)

Hajodele, du Zipfele


----------



## andi1969 (30. August 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Was isn nu mit morgen? Steht der Treff um sieben im Wallhall?



*Ich dachte im Lallhall*


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Was isn nu mit morgen? Steht der Treff um sieben im Wallhall?



*Muss leider absagen lieg flachdas große M ist zu besuch.*


----------



## votecoli (31. August 2010)

Schade, gute BesserungVlt. bis morgen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (31. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Muss leider absagen lieg flachdas große M ist zu besuch.*


 

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (1. September 2010)

Heut Abend 17.30 Uhr an der Feldscheuer. Fahrt Richtung Turmberg. Lampen einpacken


----------



## Reese23 (1. September 2010)

Sorry Leute, habs auch nicht geschafft... war bis halb 9 für die Firma on Tour.


----------



## votecoli (1. September 2010)

Dann komsch eufach haid Owed


----------



## votecoli (2. September 2010)

Hoffe das Gestern noch alle heil heimgkommen sind...so, unser erster Halbnightride wäre somit auch geschaft
Fürs Protokoll: 56km und 1420hm

Hier der Link zu den Lampen die Karsten gemeint hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260655942544


----------



## Bazzmonsta (2. September 2010)

also das Lämpchen würde ich mir bei eurem Fahrstil nicht an den Lenker hängen, äh gummiringbewehren.
Schaut da lieber mal ein bischen im "Elektronik am Bike" nach den netten neuen 4xMCE Kreationen ... 
just my 16 dies


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hoffe das Gestern noch alle heil heimgkommen sind...so, unser erster Halbnightride wäre somit auch geschaft
> Fürs Protokoll: 56km und 1420hm
> 
> Hier der Link zu den Lampen die Karsten gemeint hat:
> ...



*Die gibts auch im Bikemarkt..... scheint der selbe zu sein.*


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2010)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> also das Lämpchen würde ich mir bei eurem Fahrstil nicht an den Lenker hängen, äh gummiringbewehren.
> Schaut da lieber mal ein bischen im "Elektronik am Bike" nach den netten neuen 4xMCE Kreationen ...
> just my 16 dies



Hebt und funzt.......


----------



## iTom (2. September 2010)

Hier noch ein alternativlink

is evtl. a weng billicher


----------



## votecoli (2. September 2010)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> also das Lämpchen würde ich mir bei eurem Fahrstil nicht an den Lenker hängen, äh gummiringbewehren.
> Schaut da lieber mal ein bischen im "Elektronik am Bike" nach den netten neuen 4xMCE Kreationen ...
> just my 16 dies


 

Anstatt dich mit Elektronikschnickschnack zu beschäftigen solltest du lieber biken gehen
Wie Andi schon erwähnte haben wir uns die billig DX Ende letzten Jahres "Importieren" lassen und dann den Winter und das Frühjahr über exzessiv genutzt!
Erkenntnis: Mehr (und teure!) Lampen braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bazzmonsta (2. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Anstatt dich mit Elektronikschnickschnack zu beschäftigen solltest du lieber biken gehen
> Wie Andi schon erwähnte haben wir uns die billig DX Ende letzten Jahres "Importieren" lassen und dann den Winter und das Frühjahr über exzessiv genutzt!
> Erkenntnis: Mehr (und teure!) Lampen braucht kein Mensch!


nunja ... dann bin ich wohl kein Mensch. Und manch einer interessiert sich für den Schnickschnack. So siehts aus. 
by the way ... wäre ich gestern doch spontan noch zur Kaserne gefahren hätte ich ja trotzdem in die Röhre geschaut. naja vielleicht haut es ja mal irgendwann wieder hin im Zeitplan.


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2010)

Na irgendwie scheinst du das mit den Smileys nicht ganz verstanden zu haben....Du darfs gerne deine Lämpchen selber bauen. Bin mir sicher das die auch super funktionieren....
Nichts desto trotz bin ich nach ausführlichem testen auf TRAILS und dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit der Meinung das man keine 700 Euro oder andere Spielereilampen BRAUCH. Geht wunderbar mit dem 65 Euro Taiwangschlons...
Ach und noch was...wenn du den Threat weiter oben GENAU durchliest steht da dick und fett: 17.30 UHR Feldscheuer! Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen..


----------



## Ghosthunter (3. September 2010)

Ich lass das jetzt unkommentiert ^^ 

Nachdem ich jetzt dem Andi sein Cube endlich hab. Bin ich damit auch wieder so gut es geht dabei. 

Mein Kleiner ist ein ganz ruhiger und entgegen aller mehr oder weniger sinnlosen Komentaren die ich mir die letzten Monate angehört hab nur halb so wild. Und die Nächte durch machen bin ich ja eigentlich gewöhnt.

Hab mir jetzt die Sixpack Icon-S Pedale besorgt. Hoffe sie kommen bald.  Die Österreicher da haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet.  


Falls heute Abend noch spontan jemand Bock hat ne Runde zu drehen der kann sich gern noch bei mir melden würde mich riesig freuen. Ansonsten wünsch ich ein schönes Wochende muss morgen leider schon wieder arbeiten. Meine Nummer ist 017669528286 einfach schreiben oder anklingeln. 

@Andi:
Deine Senor vom Tacho ist noch am VR ich bring dir Ihn am Mittwoch dann mit oder schmeiß ihn dir die Tage mal in den Briefkasten oder so.
Und welchen Schlüssel (Größe) hast du für die Pedale benutzt mein Werkzeugsortiment ist noch nicht so riesig.

@Oli:

Da siehste aus wie als hättest den Rock meiner Ohma an: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/727316 ;-))


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2010)

Tja, ich war schon immer ein Vorreiter in Sachen ModeDas kommt alles wieder...! Glückwunsch zum neuen bike! Jetzt kanns rund gehen!
Und Andi kann sich Morgen in Ruhe ein neues bike in Fiedrichshafen aussuchen...

P.S. Kinder sind was wunderbares und ein wahrlich himmlisches Geschenk. Trotzdem wird es Situationen geben wo du ihnen am liebsten den Hals umdrehen würdest! Alles normal!


----------



## Ghosthunter (3. September 2010)

Pass auf das er sein Geld für was gescheits ausgibt^^


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2010)

Das kannste aber glauben das es erst durch meine Konrolle muß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich lass das jetzt unkommentiert ^^
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt dem Andi sein Cube endlich hab. Bin ich damit auch wieder so gut es geht dabei.
> 
> ...



Wegen den Pedalen...normal brauchst Du einem 15 Maulschlüssel.


----------



## cubelix (3. September 2010)

Hallole Zusammen

Werde mich mal Offiziell für 2 Wochen abmelden 

Da ich ja in den Dolomiten,Gardasee diverse Trails fahren muß  
leider ohne euch .

An alle Eurobikelr euch viel Spaß dort und dem ANDI ein glückliches Händchen fürs neue Bike.


Ciao


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallole Zusammen
> 
> Werde mich mal Offiziell für 2 Wochen abmelden
> 
> ...



*Och Du Arme S.au.. muscht Urlaub machen und dann noch ohne unsduch die Dolos und am Garda Kannst einem echt Leid tun.*


----------



## Bazzmonsta (3. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach und noch was...wenn du den Threat weiter oben GENAU durchliest steht da dick und fett: 17.30 UHR Feldscheuer! Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen..


auf Arbeit lese ich keine Foren. Und where the hell is feldscheuer???


----------



## Ghosthunter (3. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wegen den Pedalen...normal brauchst Du einem 15 Maulschlüssel.



thx Andi.... Was meinste lohnt es sich gleich nen Satz zukaufen oder gibts Größen die man am Bike garnit braucht. Und tun´s die ehfache aus Stahl oder brauch ich welle von Park Tools etc.


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> thx Andi.... Was meinste lohnt es sich gleich nen Satz zukaufen oder gibts Größen die man am Bike garnit braucht. Und tun´s die ehfache aus Stahl oder brauch ich welle von Park Tools etc.



*Kauf gleich einen ganzen Satz.....ich sag mal gute Baumarkt Quali reicht. Wichtig sind 8-10-13-15 Maulschlüssel*


----------



## speedygonzales (3. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> thx Andi.... Was meinste lohnt es sich gleich nen Satz zukaufen oder gibts Größen die man am Bike garnit braucht. Und tun´s die ehfache aus Stahl oder brauch ich welle von Park Tools etc.



gute Werkzeug hält ein Leben lang, Finger weg von Billigdreck "Profi" Noname Werkzeug von Baumärkten, Du kaufst sonst 2x.

*@All*

*Hab für nächste Woche spontan Urlaub genommen, hat jemand lust unter der Woche auf ein paar längere Touren außerhalb vom Brusler revier? Pfalz oder so? bin für alle Vorschläge offen.*


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2010)

Hey du Zipfel, denk an uns! Wünsch dir ne superschöne Zeit!
Happy Trails


----------



## andi1969 (4. September 2010)

*So Glücklich und völlig geflascht zurück von der Eurobike......leck mich am Arsch.
Die absolute Reizüberflutung........Bikes, Teile ,Zubehör, Klamotten usw....*

*Meine Impessionen im Fotoalbum.......*


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2010)

*Skandal!!!! Herr A. aus O. beim Testen eines Erlkönigs!!!!!*
Endlich erwischt den Gauner...greift der L.- Virus weiter um sich.....wo endet das?????







Nach dem Geheimtest in L -Drogenlabor konnte Herr A. nur noch Liteville lallen.






Die Bilder wurden unter Lebensgefahr des Bildreportes gemacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (5. September 2010)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch als ich die Bilder gestern in deinem Fotoalbum sah


----------



## iTom (5. September 2010)

Hurra, mein erster Sommer-BesameMucho


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2010)

Im Sommer ist das doch langweilig. 

Wenn Du etwas früher solche Vorhaben anmeldest, kann ich evtl. auch mal wieder mit. GeileTour.


----------



## speedygonzales (5. September 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Im Sommer ist das doch langweilig.



ach Dirk, wir werden älter und die Knochen brüchiger, sollte aktionen sollte man dem Nachwuchs überlassen


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> .... wir werden älter und die Knochen brüchiger, sollte aktionen sollte man dem Nachwuchs überlassen



 Schenkelklopf......der Downhiller vor dem Herrn..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ach Dirk, wir werden älter und die Knochen brüchiger, sollte aktionen sollte man dem Nachwuchs überlassen



Schau doch Tom an. Der radelt ja auch der Rente entgegen.


----------



## iTom (5. September 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schau doch Tom an. Der radelt ja auch der Rente entgegen.



Eben, ne BerufsUnfähigkeits-Versicherung muß sich doch irgendwann lohnen


----------



## iTom (5. September 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Im Sommer ist das doch langweilig.
> 
> Wenn Du etwas früher solche Vorhaben anmeldest, kann ich evtl. auch mal wieder mit. GeileTour.



Hier war der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl schon gelegt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7522330#post7522330


Werde aber versuchen nochmals bei schönem Wetter zu fahren. Da hat man mehr Respekt vor den Steinchen, als im Winter bei Schnee. (die sieht man dann nämlich nicht)


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Eben, ne BerufsUnfähigkeits-Versicherung muß sich doch irgendwann lohnen



Mach darüber keine Witze......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (5. September 2010)

Aha, die Herren sind wohl im knackigen Alter angekommen. Hier knackt's und da knackt's Knöchele.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2010)

itom schrieb:


> hier war der wink mit dem zaunpfahl schon gelegt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7522330#post7522330





dirk says schrieb:


> ... Früher ...





itom schrieb:


> werde aber versuchen nochmals bei schönem wetter zu fahren.





dirk says schrieb:


> wenn du etwas *früher* solche vorhaben anmeldest, kann ich evtl. Auch mal wieder mit.



...


----------



## votecoli (6. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Skandal!!!! Herr A. aus O. beim Testen eines Erlkönigs!!!!!*
> Endlich erwischt den Gauner...greift der L.- Virus weiter um sich.....wo endet das?????
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja, schee warsUnd schließlich hat Herr A. aus O. doch noch ein Rad in seiner Größe gefundenn








Der Reifen für nächstes Jahr steht auch schon fest...:








Und ich hab schon was für untern Weihnachtsbaum:


----------



## Reese23 (6. September 2010)

War viel los am Samstag auf der Eurobike? Ich war am Freitag unten... hatte mir eine Ausstellerkarte ermogelt.


----------



## iTom (6. September 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...



Um 9Uhr etwa? das wäre doch nix für Dich  gewesen

PS: Es waren immerhin 3 Tage dazwischen, als ich den Fred hochgeholt habe.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon was für untern Weihnachtsbaum:



Wenn das nicht die schon seit über einem Jahr angekündigte Kettenführung von Liteville
[Ironie]Welches Weihnachten hast du aber zum Glück nicht geschrieben, da darf es dann auch ruhig Weihnachten 2011 werden[/Ironie]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (6. September 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> War viel los am Samstag auf der Eurobike? Ich war am Freitag unten... hatte mir eine Ausstellerkarte ermogelt.


 
Nö! ich fand eigentlich das es ganz gut ging! Man konnte an fast jedes bike gleich ran! Bil hat sich nach dem Verkauf des Stereo für Canyon, Radon und Speiseeis interssiert. Andi war froh das er bei Rock Maschine war! (Machen echt schöne bikes). Die Erungenschaften bei den von Bil anvisierten hilt sich genau wie die Möglichkeit zu testen in Grenzen. Lediglich bei LV wurden wir gut beraten, bedient und konnten testen

@Jörg: Ja Syntace und die Lieferzeiten....Zumindest funktionierte die KeFü an den Testbikes echt Sahne, was eigentlich das Wichtigste ist!
Andere Hersteller Bewerben ein supergeiles Hammerschmidt Tuning Kit das sich dann als ein paar farbig eloxierte Teilchen entpuppt
Nicolai haben wir übrigens ausgelassen. Die haben ja vorher von der Presse schon eins auf den Sack gekriegt!


----------



## burn23 (7. September 2010)

Was isn mit morgen  Wenn ich das Fenster raus schau, dann könnt ich grad :kotz:

Alternative Schwimmbad evtl.?


----------



## andi1969 (7. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Was isn mit morgen  Wenn ich das Fenster raus schau, dann könnt ich grad :kotz:
> 
> Alternative Schwimmbad evtl.?



Regen


----------



## votecoli (7. September 2010)

Warte ma mol no ab! Ansonschde....?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nicolai haben wir übrigens ausgelassen. Die haben ja vorher von der Presse schon eins auf den Sack gekriegt!



? inwiefern


----------



## votecoli (8. September 2010)

Aufgrund der wässrigen Wetterlage wirds wohl heut Abend nix werden.....


----------



## burn23 (8. September 2010)

Da haste recht und wenn, dann steht eh alles im Siff


----------



## votecoli (8. September 2010)

Rischdisch.....Mach grad die Bestellungen für die Lampen fertig. Du willst keine. gell?


----------



## burn23 (8. September 2010)

Nee, ich bestell mir meine wieder beim Chinesen


----------



## andi1969 (8. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Nee, ich bestell mir meine wieder beim Chinesen



*Süß sauer oder Peking Art*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (9. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Rischdisch.....Mach grad die Bestellungen für die Lampen fertig. Du willst keine. gell?



Heh Oli,
welche Lampen bestellst du?
Bin am überlegen die hier zu holen: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


----------



## iTom (9. September 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Heh Oli,
> welche Lampen bestellst du?
> Bin am überlegen die hier zu holen: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459



Vergiss aber nicht den Adapter für die Steckdose mitzubestellen. Das Netzteil ist für die Ami-Steckdosen!

Ansonsten dürfte die Lampe brauchbar sein. Einige hier haben ja das Vorgängermodell. Ist ausreichend für schnelle Trailabfahrten. Gut ist eine am Helm und eine am Lenker.


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Heh Oli,
> welche Lampen bestellst du?
> Bin am überlegen die hier zu holen: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


*
das sind unsere die wir seit 2009 am benutzen sind*


----------



## iTom (10. September 2010)

Falls jemand Lust auf BesameMucho hat am jetzigen Sonntag um 10Uhr Schiheim Talwiese/Bad Herrenalb. Meinereiner wird fahren gehen.


----------



## matou (11. September 2010)

Ist zwar etwas kurzfristig und nicht am So, aber ich werde heute gegen 10/11:00 auf den BM gehen.


----------



## Ghosthunter (11. September 2010)

[email protected],

ähmm ist vielleicht bissle früh da am Sonntag nochmal 25 Grad werden sollen aber wie sieht den das aus im Winter. Ich hab gerade ein bisschen nach Reifen gestöbert. Ist ein Spikereifen nötig wenn wir dann im Winter fahren wollen oder geht das auch mit normaler Bereifung durch ?


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Spikereifen hat bei uns bisher noch keiner gebraucht! Reifen geschichten sind eine Sache für sich und man könnte Stundenlang darüber diskutieren! Das wichtigste in Kürze: Jeder hat so "seine" Bereifung auf die er schwört und mit der er gut klarkommt!
S gilt wie bei so vielem: Selber "Erfahren"!
Kandidaten von uns in der "Testphase":
Conti Rubber Quenn
Schwalbe Muddy Mary und Big Betty
Conti Slash
Maxxis Ardent
Michelin Wild grip und Wild Rock
Bonträger Big Earl
Schwalbe Fat Albert

Tja, und dann wahlweise 2.2, 2.4 etc


----------



## Ghosthunter (11. September 2010)

Also ich fahr ja jetzt den Fat Albert und muss sagen auf groben Schotter macht er mir ein bisschen unruhigen Eindruck. Ansonsten fährt er sich aber super. Kann aber auch möglich sein das ich noch a bissle unruhig fahr


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Kann schon sein....
Schotter ist immer problematisch. Hier treffen Fahrkönnen, Fahrweise, Bereifung, Steifigkeit Rahmen und Gabel sowie Abstimmung des Fahrwerks aufeinander!
Würde mir bei deinem Leichtgewicht da ned so viel Gedanken machen! Ist so bischen ein Gefühl wie im Schnee. Fette Fahrer sind da im Vorteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. September 2010)

Würd morgen mittag nen Homerun starten, wenn jemand Lust hat...


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2010)

*Also der Oliver und ich haben uns auf die CTF ind Unteröwisheim eingeschossen*


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ja jetzt den Fat Albert und muss sagen auf groben Schotter macht er mir ein bisschen unruhigen Eindruck. Ansonsten fährt er sich aber super. Kann aber auch möglich sein das ich noch a bissle unruhig fahr



*Ist normal auf groben Schotter..kann aber auch zuviel Druck im Reifen sein.*


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Genau! Der Andi und der Oli vertreten die Downhiller in Unaroisa


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Andi, wann solle ma starte


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Andi, wann solle ma starte



 10 Uhr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Ich sag mal ja! Muß die nächsten Stunden mal abwarten. Bei Lukas war das große M wieder zu BesuchSollen wir hinradeln


----------



## burn23 (11. September 2010)

Das mit dem CTF könntet ihr in Zukunft früher sagen


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Hab ich glaub schon vor Wochen als es um die Heidelsheimer CTF ging erwähnt! Letztlich wars aber eher ein Spontanentschluß als wir gestern unterwegs waren...


----------



## burn23 (11. September 2010)

Jo auch Latte, könnt eh erst mittags. Wie gesagt, Angebot für mittags heizen steht noch.


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2010)

Andi????


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich sag mal ja! Muß die nächsten Stunden mal abwarten. Bei Lukas war das große M wieder zu BesuchSollen wir hinradeln



*Ohuuhh mein Beileid Kleiner dann warten wir mal ab.....*


----------



## andi1969 (12. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Würd morgen mittag nen Homerun starten, wenn jemand Lust hat...



*Ab wann willst Du fahren......die Ctf hat sich erledigt.*


----------



## burn23 (12. September 2010)

So um 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## votecoli (12. September 2010)

Werd versuchen so ab 14.00 Uhr zu Starten. Danach is für mich zu spät..


----------



## andi1969 (12. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werd versuchen so ab 14.00 Uhr zu Starten. Danach is für mich zu spät..



Definitiv um 14 Uhr , 16 Uhr ist mir auch zu späht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (12. September 2010)

Ok super! 14.00 Uhr an der Tanke!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. September 2010)

Mir hat immer noch keiner gesagt, warum Nicolai schlechte Presse bekommen hat. Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## andi1969 (12. September 2010)

*So.... Änderung des Mittwochs Fahrplans: 
Punkt 1: Neue Startzeit 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne.

Punkt 2: Nicht Liteviller haben Ihren Bock bitte mit Tape abzukleben oder Mattschwarz zu überstreichen.......Ansonst wird der örtliche LV Drogendealer Maßnahmen ergreifen
Punkt 3: Es werden auf anraten diverser Waldscherriff´s im Raum Bruchsal auch keine Trails mehr gefahren nur noch Waldautobahn . Ergo reicht auch Trekkingrad natürlich nur von LV*

Ok Punkt 2 und 3 sind unter Scheiß im Alkoholrausch zu werten:


----------



## votecoli (12. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So.... Änderung des Mittwochs Fahrplans: *
> *Punkt 1: Neue Startzeit 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne.*
> 
> *Punkt 2: Nicht Liteviller haben Ihren Bock bitte mit Tape abzukleben oder Mattschwarz zu überstreichen.......Ansonst wird der örtliche LV Drogendealer Maßnahmen ergreifen*
> ...


 

Ich bring n paar LV Aufkleber mit...sonst muß man sich ja schämen mit euch..
P.S. S war sehr schee heit...


----------



## votecoli (14. September 2010)

Nicht vergessen die Lampen aufzuladen, Männer...


----------



## andi1969 (14. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen die Lampen aufzuladen, Männer...



*Ehlender Lichtscherr......*


----------



## votecoli (14. September 2010)

Soll ich Morgen mit dem Kommen, Andi....


----------



## votecoli (14. September 2010)

Un wenns gar ned mehr geht, Buwe...









Ma wärd jo Älda, ned wor


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen die Lampen aufzuladen, Männer...


 *Wahrscheinlich müßt ihr ohne mich fahren(Andi freut sich bestimmt)*
*Mein Rad ist unterwegs und es sieht ganz danach aus wie es heut Nachmittag bei mir eintrifft*
*Das heißt: Scheiß Ding zusammen bauen, und wenn paßt*
*Und wenns nicht paßt, einpacken zurück nach Koblenz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (15. September 2010)

Arme Sau!Ich muß noch bis Mai warten...war a Scherzle


Bin ab drei Daheim wenn ich helfen soll..




Fraglich ob wir überhaupt starten können! Wenn ich aus meinem Lehrerzimmer schau seh ich Regen!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (15. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Arme Sau!Ich muß noch bis Mai warten...war a Scherzle
> 
> 
> Bin ab drei Daheim wenn ich helfen soll..
> ...


 
Das Angebot für Deine Hilfe hebe ich mir fürs LV auf
Bin echt gespannt ob die Geometrie vom Koblenzer zu meinen alten und viel zu kurzen Knochen paßt.
Gebe meinem BIL auf jedenfall als erstes Bescheid


----------



## votecoli (15. September 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Das Angebot für Deine Hilfe hebe ich mir fürs LV auf
> Bin echt gespannt ob die Geometrie vom Koblenzer zu meinen alten und viel zu kurzen Knochen paßt.
> Gebe meinem BIL auf jedenfall als erstes Bescheid


----------



## votecoli (15. September 2010)

Fahren Morgen?

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=2


----------



## burn23 (15. September 2010)

Ich nix können morgen fahren. Shicen Wetter heute


----------



## Ghosthunter (15. September 2010)

Ja me 2... mich hats voll erwischt ich lieg mit Grippe im Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahren Morgen?
> 
> http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/wetter-bruchsal/17747038,tab=2



*Echt Ihr Pussis und ich hetz mir eine ab wird besser sein auf Morgen zu verschieben.

Ach und Andi: Ja ich freu michdes Lebens*


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2010)

Alla, dann heid Owed! Selbe Zeit, selber OrtNur mit Sonne!


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2010)

Schön war der Halbnightride

Morgen 14.30 Uhr ab der Feldscheuer zur geschmeidigen CC Tour! Bitte Lampen mitbringen!
Mitfahrer bitte anmelden


----------



## iTom (17. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schön war der Halbnightride
> 
> Morgen 14.30 Uhr ab der Feldscheuer zur geschmeidigen CC Tour! Bitte Lampen mitbringen!
> Mitfahrer bitte anmelden



Lampen mitbringen


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Lampen mitbringen



*Ja nix 2 Stunden Runde Tom......*


----------



## iTom (17. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja nix 2 Stunden Runde Tom......*



 Wenn ich den Haftputz morgen anbringe, denke ich an Euch. Viel Spass.

Vielleicht klappt es ja bei mir am Sonntag, dann mache ich mir wieder aufm BesameMucho breit


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Haftputz morgen anbringe, denke ich an Euch. Viel Spass.
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es ja bei mir am Sonntag, dann mache ich mir wieder aufm BesameMucho breit



*Haftputz viel Spass dabei, ich denk an Dich  Albeit macht Spasssssss*


----------



## matou (17. September 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja bei mir am Sonntag, dann mache ich mir wieder aufm BesameMucho breit



zur Info klick


----------



## burn23 (18. September 2010)

Ich kann heut net, hab nen steifen Hals. Wenn, dann würd ich am Sonntag nen Ründchen drehen, vorrausgesetzt der Hals ist wieder locker.
War gestern in HD ne Runde mit der Rubber Queen drehen, muss sagen der Reifen hält was er verspricht


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. September 2010)

Hi Burn,

also ich wäre dabei wenn wir ne lockere Runde machen ich bin immer noch recht verschnupft und auch krankgeschrieben. 

Aber ich hab halt voll Lust zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (18. September 2010)

Ok schau mer mal. Ich schreib morgen früh was rein.

Bis denne


----------



## Ghosthunter (18. September 2010)

Jo klar wies dir passt...


----------



## Reese23 (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

schicke euch viele Grüße aus der Türkei... morgen geht's mit der Fähre weiter nach Griechenland und Ende der Woche dann wieder zurück.

Karten für Alle war mir zu anstrengend... daher sind die Urlaubsgrüße hier gelandet. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## votecoli (19. September 2010)

So, Gestern wars soweit! 
Der Bil,







der Andi,






und der Oli,






machten sich auf Richtung Bretten und dann weiter nach Göbrichen!
An Hindernissen vorbei,






aber auch Spaß im Wald:






Endlich über den Dächern von Göbrichen(Nachdem wir erst fast kommplett drum herum sind)






Endlich Kaffee und Kuchen satt bei Bil`s Oma:


----------



## votecoli (19. September 2010)

Gestärkt gings dann in wunderbarem Herbtslicht wieder Richtung Heimat,






am Bauschlotter Schloß vorbei,






Pinkelpause und Schildkröten suchen am Böllstrich See,






Es wird langsam dunkel:







Noch ein bißchen spielen auf der Trail Strecke:







Lampen auspacken nach fünf Stunden fahren oberhalb Brettens:







Und nach 72km und über 1400hm auch heil wieder Daheim

Respekt an alle, besonders an den Trail-Scout, gud warsch!!!


----------



## Ghosthunter (19. September 2010)

Bei mir wirds heut doch nischt. Frau und Kind sind krank.... 



 wollt doch fahrn


----------



## burn23 (19. September 2010)

Mir gehts auch net besser


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2010)

*Na dann euch zwei gute Besserung



Und Burn Mach Dir ein Kirschkernkissen heiß und drauf damit wirkt Wunder....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (19. September 2010)

[email protected],

ich wollt mir demnächst ein paar Schuhe zulegen. Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen das es welche gibt die ohne SPD sind und dann gibts eben welche mit. Bei denen mit SPD ist ja an der Stelle auch kein Profil. Bedeutet das jetzt das wenn ich auf nem Plattformpedal fahr weniger Grip hab oder sind die auch dafür ausgelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (19. September 2010)

Hallole

Ich bin wieder ganz ohne defekte Stürze  und mit 1-2kg  mehr auf den Rippen  wieder gelandet .
Das es schön war brauch ich ja nicht sagen  
Nette Leute kennen gelernt Torsten könnte glatt als Bruder vom Norbert
durchgehen Bergauf ein Tier und runter absolut identischer Fahrweise !

Ich wünsch euch was bis Mittwoch


----------



## burn23 (19. September 2010)

@Andi: Ja hab ich schon, zum steifen Hals hat sich noch Dünnpfiff und Übelkeit gesellt. Wird wieder 

@Cubelix: Schön zu hören, dass es dir gefallen hat, bin gespannt was du noch alles zu berichten hast

@Reese: Wünsch dir noch schöne Tage auf deiner Reise (Urlaub?) und Gruß zurück


----------



## cubelix (19. September 2010)

Hier der Ultimative Caffeeracer 





Mann beachte bitte die Flatpadels


----------



## andi1969 (20. September 2010)

*Mittwoch wieder um 18 Uhr an der Kaserne.......*


----------



## cubelix (20. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch wieder um 18 Uhr an der Kaserne.......*



Ich bin dabei


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. September 2010)

18 uhr erscht ? Nuja da werde ich mal lieber die Lampe einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kostume (21. September 2010)

Ich schätze, jetzt dieses war wirklich super info  .. Vielen  Dank an alle, die an diesem .. antwortete fasching kostüme günstig


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> 18 uhr erscht ? Nuja da werde ich mal lieber die Lampe einpacken.



*Ne war verarsche 19 Uhr**und ohne Lampe...nur Pussys brauchen Licht*


----------



## Ghosthunter (21. September 2010)

Also wir Ihr wollt ich fahr auch Nachts um 3 noch bin nix anderes gewohnt.

Alla Hop dann 19 Uhr und ich hoff des ist kein Scherz 



Hätte vielleicht jemand Bock ne Kamera mitzubringen hät gern mal n paar Bilder.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Also wir Ihr wollt ich fahr auch Nachts um 3 noch bin nix anderes gewohnt.
> 
> Alla Hop dann 19 Uhr und ich hoff des ist kein Scherz
> 
> ...


 
Also ich würde sagen Andi macht Scherze und keiner versteht sie
Oli und meine Wenigkeit sind um 18:00 an der Kaserne


----------



## Ghosthunter (22. September 2010)

Wusste doch da war was faul....


----------



## votecoli (22. September 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen Andi macht Scherze und keiner versteht sie
> Oli und meine Wenigkeit sind um 18:00 an der Kaserne


 

Genau...nämlich..!!!


----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Wusste doch da war was faul....


*
mhhhh Sorry war als Gag gedacht *


----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2010)

*So und wir hatten unseren viel besungenen Sommer Nightride bei der Wärme  heut Abend.....*
Kann mal jemand Michas Kerze ausblasen.....


----------



## Ghosthunter (22. September 2010)

Ich sag nur _

ROMANTIK_... _ROMANTIK_

Ich hab schon nach eurer da geguckt das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Aber heut ist nicht alle Tage ich Leuchte wieder keine Frage.


----------



## Ghosthunter (24. September 2010)

Was sagt Ihr zu dem Angebot http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/308218/cat/all 

Kann ich auch nur die Stirnlampen Halterung benuzen oder brauch ich die Helmhalterung unbedingt. Ich dachte beim Oli nur die Stirnhalterung gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. September 2010)

Die Stirnhalterung kann man meistens auch an den Helm basteln. Ansonsten kann man die Helmhalterung der Sigma Mirage recht einfach umrÃ¼sten. Die kostet mit einem VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel nur ~5â¬.
Die Lampe bekommst du direkt bei Dealextreme aber fÃ¼r deutlich weniger: Link


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zu dem Angebot http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/308218/cat/all
> 
> Kann ich auch nur die Stirnlampen Halterung benuzen oder brauch ich die Helmhalterung unbedingt. Ich dachte beim Oli nur die Stirnhalterung gesehen zu haben.



*Ist ein Guter Preis......schlag zu. Den Halter kannst wirklich mit Sigma nachrüsten wennn der Orginal nicht auf Deinen Helm passen will.*


----------



## Reese23 (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit heute wieder im Lande und schockiert übers Wetter... 

Rad, Klamotten und alles drum herum hab ich jetzt wieder greifbar und in der neuen Bude... hoffe es regnet nicht das ganze Wochenende dass man mal ne Runde drehen kann. 

So long...


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit heute wieder im Lande und schockiert übers Wetter...
> 
> ...



*Dach auch...... alte Wetterpussy*


----------



## Curtado (24. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zu dem Angebot http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/308218/cat/all
> 
> Kann ich auch nur die Stirnlampen Halterung benuzen oder brauch ich die Helmhalterung unbedingt. Ich dachte beim Oli nur die Stirnhalterung gesehen zu haben.



Ich hab am Mittwoch diese geliefert bekommen. Der Akku mit Anzeige ist schon eine feine Sache.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459
Preis je nach Dollarkurs ca.60 Euro. 80 Euro für eine gebrauchte halte ich für zu teuer.


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hab am Mittwoch diese geliefert bekommen. Der Akku mit Anzeige ist schon eine feine Sache.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459
> Preis je nach Dollarkurs ca.60 Euro. 80 Euro für eine gebrauchte halte ich für zu teuer.



*------ Der Kleine braucht gleich eine ,nicht erst in 4-??? Wochen. -----*


----------



## matou (24. September 2010)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hab am Mittwoch diese geliefert bekommen. Der Akku mit Anzeige ist schon eine feine Sache.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459
> Preis je nach Dollarkurs ca.60 Euro. 80 Euro für eine gebrauchte halte ich für zu teuer.



Wie lang hat denn die Lieferung gedauert? Immernoch 4 Wochen wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Ghosthunter (24. September 2010)

Ja ich brauch sie jetzt..... hmm trotzdem ist mir das zu viel der soll wenigstens das Porto oder so übernehmen. 

Bin da hart im verhandeln


----------



## Reese23 (24. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Dach auch...... alte Wetterpussy*



Des sagst du so einfach... bis gestern hatte ich noch 35 Grad bei strahlend blauem Himmel und ner Sonne die einem ohne bissel Wind locker in den Boden drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ja ich brauch sie jetzt..... hmm trotzdem ist mir das zu viel der soll wenigstens das Porto oder so übernehmen.
> 
> Bin da hart im verhandeln



Wenn man manchmal nett frägt......tut sich da was.


----------



## Curtado (24. September 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wie lang hat denn die Lieferung gedauert? Immernoch 4 Wochen wie letztes Jahr?



10 Tage!


----------



## cubelix (24. September 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Des sagst du so einfach... bis gestern hatte ich noch 35 Grad bei strahlend blauem Himmel und ner Sonne die einem ohne bissel Wind locker in den Boden drückt.




Hey Junge

Schön was von Dir zu höhren 

Angebot um die Wetterumstellung erträglicher zu machen könnte ich ja die DX verkehrtrum an den Helm montieren quasi als Sonnenersatz und dann noch die dicken Winterklamotten und schon ists wie im Urlaub


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2010)

*Schade das so ein sch.....etter ist hab ich doch noch einen neuen Trail gefunden schön mit Kehren und Treppchen und in Bruchsal´s  schönster Ecke.*


----------



## votecoli (24. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schade das so ein sch.....etter ist hab ich doch noch einen neuen Trail gefunden schön mit Kehren und Treppchen und in Bruchsal´s schönster Ecke.*


 

Wie...? In Helmse...


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wie...? In Helmse...



*Dazu willsch von mir bestimmt keine Antwortoder.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (25. September 2010)

Hier gibts die DX Lampe in Deutschland zu einen guten Preis
http://www.led-mg.de/de/LED-Taschenlampen/LED-Fahrradlampe-10W-SSC-P7-900-Lumen-BikeLight-MagicShine.html


----------



## Ghosthunter (25. September 2010)

[email protected],

ich hab mal ne Frage zum Float 23. Hab die Anleitung gelesen werd aber nicht schlau drauß. Ich kann 3 Pos. einstellen. Nur wo ist den nun die Pos. eingestellt ich seh weder nen Pfeil noch Sonstiges. 

Dann soll man diesen ProPedal Hebel in 2 Pos bewegen können einmal eben auf ProPedal und auf Geöffnet. Kann das Teil aber komplett im Kreis drehen ??? Was die bestimmung der jeweiligen Pos. schwierig macht. 

Ich hoffe Ihr lacht mich jetzt nicht aus


----------



## cubelix (25. September 2010)

Ahhmm  was geht Morgen soll ja kaum Regnen?.

Homerun ( Sallebusch  )
oder doch die Pfalz soll laut Wetterbericht nicht regnen.


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2010)

Also ich bin für Morgen raus...Familie muß auch mal sein


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage zum Float 23. Hab die Anleitung gelesen werd aber nicht schlau drauß. Ich kann 3 Pos. einstellen. Nur wo ist den nun die Pos. eingestellt ich seh weder nen Pfeil noch Sonstiges.
> 
> ...



Frag mal Cubelix....der hatte einen Fox Float


----------



## burn23 (25. September 2010)

Hallo an alle: 
Da ich in letzter Zeit brutal Stress im Geschäft hab und noch dazu krank war/bin, schleus ich mich, wenn ich Zeit hab einfach dazu. Konstruktiv jetzt irgendwo mitreden lass ich mal lieber in naher Zukunft. Hoff es ergibt sich mal wieder was 

Gruß euer Burn

PS.: Ne ausgedehnte Pfalztour wär auch mal was...


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2010)

Gute Besserung, Alter...


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ahhmm  was geht Morgen soll ja kaum Regnen?.
> 
> Homerun ( Sallebusch  )
> oder doch die Pfalz soll laut Wetterbericht nicht regnen.



*Ich bleib im Lande... falls mein Knöchel wieder zickt.....und mach mal Techniktraining*


----------



## cubelix (25. September 2010)

Dann schauen wir mal wie es Morgen mit dem Wetter aussieht


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir mal wie es Morgen mit dem Wetter aussieht



*Ab Nachmittags wieder Regen......Wolkig und kühl..eigendlich bestes Wetter zum fahren*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. September 2010)

Hey ihr zwei, wann würdet ihr denn starten?


----------



## cubelix (26. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ab Nachmittags wieder Regen......Wolkig und kühl..eigendlich bestes Wetter zum fahren*



Also bei mir steht nichts von Regen 

Start um 13:00 oder wir das zu knapp mit dem Mittagessen


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht nichts von Regen
> 
> Start um 13:00 oder wir das zu knapp mit dem Mittagessen



*Hä was für Mittagessen  ........ok 13 Uhr.*


----------



## burn23 (26. September 2010)

An der Kaserne  , wie immer?


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> An der Kaserne  , wie immer?



*Ja da können wir mit dem Techniktraining anfangen.....*


----------



## cubelix (26. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> An der Kaserne  , wie immer?


----------



## burn23 (26. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja da können wir mit dem Techniktraining anfangen.....*



Jawoll Meister


----------



## cubelix (26. September 2010)

@ Burn

Kannst DU mir die Nuß fürs Hollo. Tretlager mal mitbringen


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jawoll Meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. September 2010)

@Cubelix: 

Meinst du die, mit der man die Lagerschalen (de-)montieren kann? Wenn ja, die kann ich dir mitbringen. Kein Prob.


----------



## cubelix (26. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Cubelix:
> 
> Meinst du die, mit der man die Lagerschalen (de-)montieren kann? Wenn ja, die kann ich dir mitbringen. Kein Prob.



Juuph


----------



## cubelix (26. September 2010)

War eine schöne Tour heute 

Wenn uns das Wetter auch wieder deutlich an den aufkommenden Herbst
erinnert hat  und das wir langsam wieder die Strumpfhosen raushohlen
können .


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour heute
> 
> Wenn uns das Wetter auch wieder deutlich an den aufkommenden Herbst
> erinnert hat  und das wir langsam wieder die Strumpfhosen raushohlen
> können .



*Och die Kaffee und Kuchenpause war doch nett , nach den Blow Job Trail.....hat einfach nur Super gepasst heuteund geiles Trailtraininganbet: den Meister geb ich an Dich weiter )*

Wie du trägst Strumpfhosen...... was Sagt Deine Frau dazu.....


----------



## cubelix (26. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Och die Kaffee und Kuchenpause war doch nett , nach den Blow Job Trail.....hat einfach nur Super gepasst heuteund geiles Trailtraininganbet: den Meister geb ich an Dich weiter )*
> 
> Wie du trägst Strumpfhosen...... was Sagt Deine Frau dazu.....



1 Wenn ich mich recht Entsinne ging dein Beinkleid heut bis zum Knöchel 
2 Der Trailname ist aber nicht ganz Jugendfrei  wie wärs mit        
   Slipperystairs
3 *anbet: den Meister geb ich an Dich weiter 
    Ge ma fod das liegt doch nur am Material  
*


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

So Burn das ist das 36 Kettenblatt..3 Ausfahrten benutzt... und wegen der Jacke. Sind beide in Größe L und welche Farbe Blau oder schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> 1 Wenn ich mich recht Entsinne ging dein Beinkleid heut bis zum Knöchel
> 2 Der Trailname ist aber nicht ganz Jugendfrei  wie wärs mit
> Slipperystairs
> 3 *anbet: den Meister geb ich an Dich weiter
> ...



*1: Ok erwischt aber warm machts....
2: Alla gut auch ok......sind denn U18 hier
3: Mischt brauch ich doch ein LV......
.....Trotzdem Technikmaster*


----------



## votecoli (27. September 2010)

Mein Gott..da läßt man euch einmal allein und schon werdet ihr verdorben..
Hatte zwar keine Porno-Trails unter den Füßen aber dafür Spaß beim Geocachen...


----------



## burn23 (27. September 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Burn das ist das 36 Kettenblatt..3 Ausfahrten benutzt... und wegen der Jacke. Sind beide in Größe L und welche Farbe Blau oder schwarz.



Gut, sollen wir dann 32er gegen 36er tauschen? Meins ist in etwa auch 3x benutzt. Die Jacke würd ich in schwarz nehmen.

Gruß Burn


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Gut, sollen wir dann 32er gegen 36er tauschen? Meins ist in etwa auch 3x benutzt. Die Jacke würd ich in schwarz nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Burn



gut.....


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. September 2010)

[email protected],

wisst ihr schon was vom Mittwoch. Hab leider noch keine Lampe locker machen können. 

Könnte ma vielleicht etwas früher loslegen. Damit ich auch noch was vom fahrn hab. Kann euch aber noch nit mal genau sagen ob ich überhaupt komm.Aber letzt war doch auch mal was von 15uhr im Gespräch. Bei mir ist zur Zeit bissle Chaos im Geschäft.


----------



## burn23 (28. September 2010)

Und ich meld mich mal ab für morgen, mich hat die Magen-Darm-Grippe erwischt


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> wisst ihr schon was vom Mittwoch. Hab leider noch keine Lampe locker machen können.
> 
> Könnte ma vielleicht etwas früher loslegen. Damit ich auch noch was vom fahrn hab. Kann euch aber noch nit mal genau sagen ob ich überhaupt komm.Aber letzt war doch auch mal was von 15uhr im Gespräch. Bei mir ist zur Zeit bissle Chaos im Geschäft.


 

Sorry Michi, aber der Großteil hat halt "normale" Arbeitszeiten! Sind eigentlich nur über die Sommerzeit etwas früher gestartet! Normal ist im Winter 18.00 Uhr oder!

Also Morgen 18.00 Uhr für alle "Gesunden" an der Kaserne!


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Und ich meld mich mal ab für morgen, mich hat die Magen-Darm-Grippe erwischt



* ich habs geahnt...aber gute Besserung....*


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> wisst ihr schon was vom Mittwoch. Hab leider noch keine Lampe locker machen können.
> 
> Könnte ma vielleicht etwas früher loslegen. Damit ich auch noch was vom fahrn hab. Kann euch aber noch nit mal genau sagen ob ich überhaupt komm.Aber letzt war doch auch mal was von 15uhr im Gespräch. Bei mir ist zur Zeit bissle Chaos im Geschäft.



*vielleicht kann ja Olli mit seinen 10 Lampen  .....eine Dir leihen.......aber früher geht nicht.....*


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sorry Michi, aber der Großteil hat halt "normale" Arbeitszeiten!



Das hab ich jetzt auch...  Hab eben mein Job im La Cage geschmissen um am Donnerstag wieder "normal" 

 arbeiten zu gehen.Muss jetzt nimma bis 3 Nachts in dem Imbiss arbeiten. Hab auch zum Großteil am Wochende frei nu kann ich endlich ma mit euch in die Pfalz fahrn. Wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt. Bin echt voll happy is auch besser für meine Familie.

Wenn der Oli so nett wäre mir eine zu leihen für die Zeit wo wir Unterwegs sind. Muss jetzt erstmal sehen wie das dann alles mit dem Geld läuft will momentan nicht zu arg viel ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. September 2010)

Oha, Job geschmissen und gleich was anderes...Ned schlecht!! Ja, meine Sigma Power LED kann ich dir laden und mitbringen! Ned das du überfahren wirst....
Wir sagen eigentlich zu fast keinem "Nein" wenn er mitfahren will...naja, fast ned

Öhm, Morgen siehts ausgedünnt aus! Bil hat KZ Lager Aufsichtund Börni scheißt sich aus...noh jemand ein Gebrechen?


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. September 2010)

Ja ich sollte die Woche wieder 7Tage arbeiten bis nachts um 2 für 6,50 und die Kohle kam die letzten Monate immer 14 Tage zuspät. Zur Geburt von meinem Kleinen hab ich gerade mal 6Tage Urlaub bekommen mehr war nicht drin und da ist mir heute dann die Hutschnur geplatzt. Aber lassen wir das.

Das mit der Lampe wäre Klasse. Ja wie gesagt zwecks Pfalz Ihr müsst mich halt ein bisschen einschätzen wenn Ihr sagt ich pack das scho dann kann ich auch mit verlass ich da auf eure Einschätzung


----------



## cubelix (28. September 2010)

Also ich komme auch 

Gudde Besserung Björn da könnt ihr euch ja gegenseitig den Eimer reichen

Besprechen wir das mit der Pfalz am Morgen abend.


----------



## Ghosthunter (28. September 2010)

Gut dann sind wir noch einer mehr


----------



## votecoli (28. September 2010)

Jooo, so hewe ma des gedacht! 22 Grad am Sunndich


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ja ich sollte die Woche wieder 7Tage arbeiten bis nachts um 2 für 6,50 und die Kohle kam die letzten Monate immer 14 Tage zuspät. Zur Geburt von meinem Kleinen hab ich gerade mal 6Tage Urlaub bekommen mehr war nicht drin und da ist mir heute dann die Hutschnur geplatzt. Aber lassen wir das.
> 
> Das mit der Lampe wäre Klasse. Ja wie gesagt zwecks Pfalz Ihr müsst mich halt ein bisschen einschätzen wenn Ihr sagt ich pack das scho dann kann ich auch mit verlass ich da auf eure Einschätzung



*6.50das grenztan /ist ja Sclavenhaltung............*


----------



## Waldgeist (28. September 2010)

paßt gut zur aktuellen Hartz IV Diskussion. Da wird von Lohnabstandsgebot gefaselt, wobei die Löhne den Abstand zu H IV verringern und nicht umgekehrt. :kotz:


----------



## Ghosthunter (29. September 2010)

Ja so ist es in Deutschland... Manchen Job kann man sich echt sparen weil man genauso viel vom Staat bekommt und das finde ich mehr als traurig. Arbeit sollte sich schon lohnen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. September 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jooo, so hewe ma des gedacht! 22 Grad am Sunndich



Dann muss ich heute oder am Freitag ja mein Fully aus Pforzheim mitbringen 

Wenn ich ohne LV noch mit darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (29. September 2010)

Mei Chefin hat gerade angerufen ich muss heute Nachmittag noch auf ne Schulung ich hoffe das ich es bis 18Uhr schaff ansonsten versuch ich euch zu finden.


----------



## Ghosthunter (29. September 2010)

Es ging leider doch länger . Habt ihr was ausgemacht zwecks Sonntag ?


----------



## votecoli (2. Oktober 2010)

Morgen 9.20 Uhr an der Klausentalhütte bei Diedesfeld


----------



## iTom (2. Oktober 2010)

OT: Wenn jemand von Euch eine adrenalinische Abwechslung braucht, kann mal dort vorbeischauen Waldseilpark Karlsruhe. Ich war gestern dort

Als Gruppe erhält man ne Ermäßigung...


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> OT: Wenn jemand von Euch eine adrenalinische Abwechslung braucht, kann mal dort vorbeischauen Waldseilpark Karlsruhe. Ich war gestern dort
> 
> Als Gruppe erhält man ne Ermäßigung...



Also am Wochenende, besonders bei gutem Wetter, nicht zu empfehlen, da meist überfüllt. Wer mit dem PKW anfahren sollte, Parkplätze ebenfalls überfüllt. Wer mit dem Rad kommt: Vorsicht mit den Autofahrern, da geht öfter mal eine Tür auf oder es wird abrupt angehalten ohne zu blinken und dann auch noch zwischen den PKW`s herumspringende Kinder (großer Kinderspielplatz ist direkt am Waldseilpark).


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das Leben ist hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (3. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> OT: Wenn jemand von Euch eine adrenalinische Abwechslung braucht, kann mal dort vorbeischauen



besser als der?
http://www.abenteuerpark-kandel.de/


----------



## iTom (3. Oktober 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> besser als der?
> http://www.abenteuerpark-kandel.de/



Kann ich nicht beantworten, ich war nur auf dem, den ich genannt hatte. Durlach ist auf jeden Fall näher für mich. Und im Schutzenhaus (ist ein paar Meter davon weg) kann man anschließend lecker essen 
Bemerkenswert ist auf jeden Fall, dass man überall Muskelkater bekommt, an Stellen, wo man nicht vermutet hätte, dass da Muskeln sind


----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2010)

Geschmeidige Tour heut Männer, grad richtig zum Einrollen in den Herbst..


----------



## cubelix (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja da hast DU recht hat wieder richtig Laune gemacht wenn auch die Trails 
zum Teil naß und rutschig waren.

Und Danke nochmals für den perfekten V-Gas Sevice 
Ich denke Andi und ich werden uns im Sallenbusch revanschieren.


----------



## votecoli (3. Oktober 2010)




----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ja da hast DU recht hat wieder richtig Laune gemacht wenn auch die Trails
> zum Teil naß und rutschig waren.
> 
> Und Danke nochmals für den perfekten V-Gas Sevice
> Ich denke Andi und ich werden uns im Sallenbusch revanschieren.



War doch ne funny Trailrunde


----------



## burn23 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. Oktober 2010)

Sahnetour 

Und wieder mal hat sich gezeigt: Mein Rad kann mehr als ich mich traue


----------



## votecoli (4. Oktober 2010)

Vieeeeel mehr......


----------



## Reese23 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ahoi Matrosen,

bin seit paar Tagen auch wieder im Sattel und roll mich wieder bissel ein... war gestern in Dossenheim, Weißer Stein, etc. unterwegs bei dem Sahnewetter, allerdings stelle ich äußerste Formdefizite fest. 

Wenn ichs richtig verfolgt hab, seid ihr Mittwochs jetzt wieder um 18 uhr unterwegs, richtig?!? Werd dann mal mein Lämpchen laden und hoffen dass am Mittwoch nichts dazwischen kommt... falls doch _(ich bin grad in der Organisation für einen neuen Laden)_ würde ich Richtung Wochenende mal eine ruhige Tour in der "Heimat" wagen... evtl. mit Sallenbusch-Käsekuchen-Einkehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wenn ichs richtig verfolgt hab, seid ihr Mittwochs jetzt wieder um 18 uhr unterwegs, richtig?!? Werd dann mal mein Lämpchen laden und hoffen dass am Mittwoch nichts dazwischen kommt... falls doch _(ich bin grad in _


_

Stimmt 18 Uhr Mittwochs...._


----------



## Ghosthunter (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke ich bin morgen auch Mal wieder da. Oli vielleicht könntest du die lampe nochmal einpacken wenn es dir nix ansmacht ansonten würde ich halt nur eine stunde mitfahren.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Vieeeeel mehr......



Gieß nur noch Öl ins Feuer oder reib Salz in die Wunde


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Gieß nur noch Öl ins Feuer oder reib Salz in die Wunde



*..und Pfeffer, dann langsam gar braten bei kleiner Flamme. Mmmmhh fast ein Gericht....*


----------



## votecoli (5. Oktober 2010)

Jo. Lampe kann ich  mitbringen!
@Jörg: Immer schön üben, üben, üben.....Jetzt haste nen Grund öfters zu kommen


----------



## cubelix (5. Oktober 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Gieß nur noch Öl ins Feuer oder reib Salz in die Wunde



Jetzt hör auf zu Weinen 

Ich geb Dir mal einen Tip die Dinger die man Protektoren nennt 

gehören wo hin 

Ich sag nur nicht da wo DU sie hattest 

Das ist auf jeden Fall gut für die Kopfbremse die DInger zu benutzen


----------



## cubelix (5. Oktober 2010)

@ Burn

Kannst die Waage wieder mitbringen


----------



## burn23 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wieso hast du zugenommen?


----------



## burn23 (6. Oktober 2010)

Samstag 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne -> Homerun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Samstag 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne -> Homerun!



*handheb*

...gestern war zu knapp... bin bis kurz vor 18 uhr mit dem Ladenbauer zusammen gesessen!  ...bin dann hier noch ne Runde gefahren bei dem geilen Wetter!


----------



## FreeGhostRider (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habt Ihr ein paar Tips für mich in Sachen Pedale und Schuhe ohne Klick-System? Fahre bisher mit Klickpedale was bei Enduro-Touren unter Umständen sehr schmerzhaft sein kann, wenn man nicht schnell genug raus kommt.

Dachte ich frage Euch, da Eurem Thread zufolge der Ein oder Andere Fachmann dabei ist.

Hat man überhaupt ohne Klick-System genügend Grip an den Pedalen? 

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

MfG


----------



## burn23 (7. Oktober 2010)

@Reese: Steigst du zufällig mit beim Scater´s Corner mit ein?


----------



## burn23 (7. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt Ihr ein paar Tips für mich in Sachen Pedale und Schuhe ohne Klick-System? Fahre bisher mit Klickpedale was bei Enduro-Touren unter Umständen sehr schmerzhaft sein kann, wenn man nicht schnell genug raus kommt.
> 
> ...



zu Empfehlen:

- NC17 Sudpin III, guter Grip, leicht, schön

- Wellgo MG1, dito kostet in etwa nur die Hälfte (Ebay)

- Sixpack Icon, analog Sudpin III

Entscheiden musst natürlich du, sind alle sehr gut.


----------



## matou (7. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt Ihr ein paar Tips für mich in Sachen Pedale und Schuhe ohne Klick-System?



Bewährt:
Tioga Surefoot MX Pro - leicht, sehr haltbar, konkav geformt...optimaler Grip


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt Ihr ein paar Tips für mich in Sachen Pedale und Schuhe ohne Klick-System? Fahre bisher mit Klickpedale was bei Enduro-Touren unter Umständen sehr schmerzhaft sein kann, wenn man nicht schnell genug raus kommt.
> 
> ...



An Schuhe kann ich 5.10 nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die von Shimano sollen auch recht gut sein und die bekommt man ab und an im Angebot.

Split Second Racing macht auch noch schöne Pedale, aber die Sixpack werde ich mir vermutlich auch bald holen 

@oli: Würde ja gerne öfters mit fahren, leider passen eure Termine immer recht schlecht zu meinen...

@Karsten: Das mit den Schonern weiß ich schon, aber leiderhelfen die bei meiner Hirnbremse nicht wirklich (Erfahrungswert, leider).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Reese: Steigst du zufällig mit beim Scater´s Corner mit ein?



Nene... ich nehm die verlassene Hofmeister-Bäckerei vor dem Netto hier in Wiesental. Ist beim Skaters Corner auch was im Gange?


----------



## Reese23 (7. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> zu Empfehlen:
> 
> - NC17 Sudpin III, guter Grip, leicht, schön
> 
> - Wellgo MG1, dito kostet in etwa nur die Hälfte (Ebay)



...beide schon gefahren und für TOP befunden. Die NC17 haben, wie ich finde, etwas mehr Grip durch die langen Pins.

Gugst du hier:


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2010)

Dafür hat man da ein Problem wenn ein Pin mal verbogen ist. Die Schrauben im Wellgo sind normale Madenschrauben (DIN913) und lassen sich auch problemlos durch längere ersetzen.
Wichtig für den Grip sind auch die richtige Schuhe. Ein grobes Blockprofil verzahnt sich schlechter mit den Pins als ein feines Profil.


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dafür hat man da ein Problem wenn ein Pin mal verbogen ist. Die Schrauben im Wellgo sind normale Madenschrauben (DIN913) und lassen sich auch problemlos durch längere ersetzen.
> Wichtig für den Grip sind auch die richtige Schuhe. Ein grobes Blockprofil verzahnt sich schlechter mit den Pins als ein feines Profil.



Ein feines Profil kann dann schon mal wie ein schwer auslösendes Klicksystem wirken...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (7. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Würdet Ihr generell im Enduro-Bereich von Klickpedalen abraten oder ist es einfach eine Frage der Gewöhnung bzw. Fahrtechnik?!


----------



## Reese23 (7. Oktober 2010)

Muss jeder für sich selber wissen... ich bin selber am Anfang Klicks gefahren und hatte wenns Gelände krasser wurde immer ein mega unsicheres Gefühl. Mit Flats kannst halt schon schneller mal das Bein zur Seite stellen... was doch öfters mal vorkommt. 

Wenn du ein paar mal Flats mit ordentlichen Schuhen gefahren bist, in schwerem Gelände unterwegs warst und die Kopfbremse nachlässt (positiver Nebeneffekt der Flats) wirst die Klicks nicht mehr fahren wollen... so gings zumindest mir. 
Ich fahr Klicks am Rennrad und das wars.


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2010)

Das musst du für dich selber rausfinden. Ich persönlich merke, dass mit Klickpedalen der Grenzbereich in technischem Gelände sehr viel früher erreicht ist weil ich mich ohne einfach sicherer fühle. Und so schnell wie man mit Plattformpedalen einen Fuß rausstellen kann geht es eben mit keinem Klickpedal der Welt.


----------



## Ghosthunter (7. Oktober 2010)

Sachmal Oli muss bei deinem Licht am Ladegerät da nicht ne Lampe leuchten ? Also die Lampe ist ganz aus wackeln etc. hab ich schon versucht.


----------



## votecoli (7. Oktober 2010)

Die leuchtet meist nur wenn se Lust hatGeladen wird aber trotzdem! Ladegerät sollte deutlich warm werden!


----------



## votecoli (7. Oktober 2010)

@reese: In was für ne Branche steigst du den ein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (7. Oktober 2010)

ahhh....


----------



## stoppelhoppler (7. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Samstag 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne -> Homerun!



vorsichtig optimistisch melde ich mal interesse an


----------



## FreeGhostRider (8. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke. Dann werd ich einfach mal in der Praxis vergleichen.

Geht ihr auch mal Wochenends am Michelsberg fahren und würdet einen der in Sachen Technik noch einiges lernen muß mitnehmen? Bin leider in Sachen Enduro einzelkämpfer. 
Meine MTB-Kollegen fahren alle Race- oder Tourenbikes.


----------



## Reese23 (8. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> @reese: In was für ne Branche steigst du den ein??



Branche bleibt die selbe... ich steh auf das horizontale Gewerbe!!!  
Ne im Ernst, ich baue halt den Privatverkauf jetzt mal ordentlich auf, man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden und die Sache läuft an sich ja auch ganz gut.


----------



## votecoli (8. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Branche bleibt die selbe... ich steh auf das horizontale Gewerbe!!!
> Ne im Ernst, ich baue halt den Privatverkauf jetzt mal ordentlich auf, man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden und die Sache läuft an sich ja auch ganz gut.


 

Aaahhhhh, na dann...!

@alle die sich angesprochen fühlen: Morgen etwas Geld für die Rast im Sallenbusch einpacken! Wenn ich euch über den Eichel-und Michaelsberg getrieben habe werdet ihr Hunger haben....


----------



## votecoli (8. Oktober 2010)

Aach Bil is ja wieder da, dann übernimmt er das peitschen...


----------



## Reese23 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich pack außer Geld noch ne Isomatte, Zelt und Leuchtpistole in den Rucksack da ich sicherlich beim treiben irgendwo auf der Strecke liegen bleiben werde.


----------



## votecoli (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Reese23 (8. Oktober 2010)

...da lacht er! Du hast ja keine Vorstellung davon wie groß das Formdefizit ist... und die Ausdauer lässt sich vom pimpern nur schwer halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhoppler (8. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich pack außer Geld noch ne Isomatte, Zelt und Leuchtpistole in den Rucksack da ich sicherlich beim treiben irgendwo auf der Strecke liegen bleiben werde.



da mich gerade das selbe gefühl beschleicht, werde ich noch ein kartenspiel einpacken


----------



## votecoli (8. Oktober 2010)

War doch a Scherzle....koi Panik! Bin ja selber ne Rallyschnecke

@Reese: Jaja, vögeln laugt aus........und macht Gleichgültig!!!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (8. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> War doch a Scherzle....koi Panik! Bin ja selber ne Rallyschnecke
> 
> @Reese: Jaja, vögeln laugt aus........und macht Gleichgültig!!!


 

Nix mit Scherz
Euch prügel ich morgen über die Hügel, Freunde
(Wenn ich ein Bike habe)


----------



## cubelix (8. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nix mit Scherz
> Euch prügel ich morgen über die Hügel, Freunde
> (Wenn ich ein Bike habe)


 

So ein Scheiß endlich mal wieder SM Spiele und ich hab keine Zeit


----------



## Reese23 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ob SM und Schmerzen oder nicht, freue mich drauf mal wieder mit euch zu fahren...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (8. Oktober 2010)

@Reese23 habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Du einen MTB - Laden hast? Wenn ja hast Du zufällig die NC17 auf Lager???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wo steht das ich einen MTB Laden habe? Wär zwar sicher auch cool aber nein, ich muss passen... bei mir bekommst du Matratzen, Kissen und sonstige Bettwaren! ;-)


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Oktober 2010)

Hat hier jemand zufällig eine 160mm Gabel (Lyrik, Fox RC/Van) über?


----------



## burn23 (8. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nix mit Scherz
> Euch prügel ich morgen über die Hügel, Freunde
> (Wenn ich ein Bike habe)



Gut, die Lampe pack ich dann schonmal ein


----------



## andi1969 (8. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Nix mit Scherz
> Euch prügel ich morgen über die Hügel, Freunde
> (Wenn ich ein Bike habe)



*Jaja bist am Garda auf den Kopf gefallen.......** ganz ruhig Brauner*


----------



## andi1969 (8. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Geht ihr auch mal Wochenends am Michelsberg fahren und würdet einen der in Sachen Technik noch einiges lernen muß mitnehmen? Bin leider in Sachen Enduro einzelkämpfer.
> Meine MTB-Kollegen fahren alle Race- oder Tourenbikes.



*Wir fahren auch unter der Woche.....und am Woe sowieso. Einfach kommen und ned lang Überlegen.....*


----------



## iTom (8. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dann werd ich einfach mal in der Praxis vergleichen.
> 
> Geht ihr auch mal Wochenends am Michelsberg fahren und würdet einen der in Sachen Technik noch einiges lernen muß mitnehmen? Bin leider in Sachen Enduro einzelkämpfer.
> Meine MTB-Kollegen fahren alle Race- oder Tourenbikes.



Bin höchstwahrscheinlich am So morgen dort unterwegs. Halb 10, 10 werde ich ab GBZ-Haltestelle meine ca. 2h Runde drehen. Einfach rechtzeitg melden, dann weiß ich ob ich pünktlich sein muß, oder nicht


----------



## FreeGhostRider (9. Oktober 2010)

@iTom,

wollte Sonntag evtl ebenfalls zu dieser Zeit fahren. Sag Du mir eine Zeit und ich bin da. 

Wo ist die GBZ-Haltestelle? Die zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach wo auch die PKW-Parkplätze sind?


----------



## stoppelhoppler (9. Oktober 2010)

n´abend allerseits,

erst mal vielen dank an andi, oli & die anderen herren deren namen ich grad nicht weiss  fürs mitnehmen heute mittag ... 

auch wenn ich relativ schnell gemerkt habe, dass eure tour noch etliche nummern zu schwer für mich ist , hats mir viel spass gemacht und ich bin einige stellen gefahren, die ich so noch nie unter den rädern hatte (absätze und treppen zum bleistift).

hoffe, ihr seid nicht böse, dass ich mich dann abgeseilt hab ... immerhin war ich dann so zeitig daheim, dass ich mein radl gründlichst putzen konnte ... das war echt net mehr eisdielentauglich 

immerhin weiss ich jetzt, was ich bevorzugt mal üben sollte 

hoffe, ihr hattet noch nen schicken nachmittag ... grüssle


----------



## Ghosthunter (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Stoppelhoppler,

is doch egal vor einem halben Jahr wusst ich noch nit mal wie man Trail schreibt und da hem mich die Jungs auch Buchstäblich von der Straße geholt... fährste halt öfters mal mit am beschte Mittwochabends da bin ich auch hin und wieder dabei 

Schade... Ich war auf den Trails der Innenstadt mit meinem Kinderwagenfully und meiner Frau zum shoppen.


----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> @iTom,
> 
> wollte Sonntag evtl ebenfalls zu dieser Zeit fahren. Sag Du mir eine Zeit und ich bin da.
> 
> Wo ist die GBZ-Haltestelle? Die zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach wo auch die PKW-Parkplätze sind?



Ja, genau dort um 9.45Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (9. Oktober 2010)

Aach schee wars...50km und 1100hm und alles mitm Bomber, herrlich!Un der Buschsalat...


----------



## stoppelhoppler (9. Oktober 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Hi Stoppelhoppler,
> 
> is doch egal vor einem halben Jahr wusst ich noch nit mal wie man Trail schreibt und da hem mich die Jungs auch Buchstäblich von der Straße geholt... fährste halt öfters mal mit am beschte Mittwochabends da bin ich auch hin und wieder dabei
> 
> Schade... Ich war auf den Trails der Innenstadt mit meinem Kinderwagenfully und meiner Frau zum shoppen.



vorm halben jahr wusste ich noch net mal wie man mountaibike buchstabiert  ... insofern mache ich mir da auch gar keinen kopp ... ich fahr solange es geht und spass macht, und wenns net mehr geht hör ich auf ... so bleibt mir der spass erhalten

mittwoch abends ist für mich zur zeit net drin ... da komm ich frühestens "viel zu spät" heim


----------



## FreeGhostRider (9. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar. Bin dann 9.45 da. Bis dann...


----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Ja, genau dort um 9.45Uhr.



*Aber mach den ned so fertig..... Tom*


----------



## Reese23 (9. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aach schee wars...50km und 1100hm und alles mitm Bomber, herrlich!Un der Buschsalat...



Zustimm... das hat mir gefehlt, echt!!! Hatte am Ende zwar ziemlich Schmerzen in den unteren Gliedmaßen aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Aber mach den ned so fertig..... Tom*



Hab ich nicht vor. Wahrscheinlich werde ich wohl morgen eher fertig sein. Meine Fahrtage werden immer weniger Kondition? Was ist das


----------



## Reese23 (10. Oktober 2010)

@Burn ... sag mal, hast du den 3-fach Umwerfer tauschen müssen als auf die 2-fach Kurbel gewechselt hast? Funktioniert der 3-fach SLX Umwerfer wenn ich die 2-fach SLX Kurbel dran schraube???


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> @Burn ... sag mal, hast du den 3-fach Umwerfer tauschen müssen als auf die 2-fach Kurbel gewechselt hast? Funktioniert der 3-fach SLX Umwerfer wenn ich die 2-fach SLX Kurbel dran schraube???



Funzt auch mit 3fach Umwerfer.....


----------



## votecoli (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie Gestern besprochen wollen wir am 27.11.10 unsere W-Feier mit Anhang durchführen (Sallenbusch). Gebt mir bitte Rückmeldung ob Ja ODER Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad mal den Termin für die W-Feier gecheckt... bei mir gehts da leider nicht, hab Karten für Mario Barth in Karlsruhe an dem Abend.

Könnten wir das auch Freitags oder an einem anderen Tag machen???


----------



## votecoli (10. Oktober 2010)

hmm, dann werf ich mal den Samstag, 04.12.10 ins Rennen!


----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. Oktober 2010)

@iTom nochmal danke für die Trailrunde. Waren coole Sachen dabei. Das Umsetzten werd ich bis zum nächsten Mal versuchen zu üben . Die passende Stecke dazu kenn ich jetzt ja


----------



## votecoli (10. Oktober 2010)

Wäre schön wenn du die Strecken nicht jedem weitergibst. Der Verkehr nimmt in letzter Zeit eh überhand.....


----------



## burn23 (10. Oktober 2010)

So bin heut mit der Herzallerliebsten den Felswanderpfad in Dahn gewandert, war echt geil bei dem Wetter, nur zuviele Weißköpfe (die mit Lockenwicklerfrisur oder Seitenscheitel zum Überdecken der Glatze) unterwegs, haben uns trotz Wanderkarte verlaufen, der geilen Beschilderung sei dank . Anschließend im Schuhparadies Hauenstein wars auch net besser mit den Leuten, die Buden sind aus allen Nähten geplatzt, wenigstens hab ich Beute gemacht .

Alles in allem geiler Tag gewesen, hoff bei euch auch


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> So bin heut mit der Herzallerliebsten den Felswanderpfad in Dahn gewandert, war echt geil bei dem Wetter, nur zuviele Weißköpfe (die mit Lockenwicklerfrisur oder Seitenscheitel zum Überdecken der Glatze) unterwegs, haben uns trotz Wanderkarte verlaufen, der geilen Beschilderung sei dank . Anschließend im Schuhparadies Hauenstein wars auch net besser mit den Leuten, die Buden sind aus allen Nähten geplatzt, wenigstens hab ich Beute gemacht .
> 
> Alles in allem geiler Tag gewesen, hoff bei euch auch


*
Ja bei dem  Wetter eine 2 Stunden Trailsurfparty gemacht und am Big Hole ne Ganzkörber Bremsung veranstaltet......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. Oktober 2010)

War noch 2 Std den Bomber über die Trails jagen....Adrenalin purJetzt gema schwofen...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aach schee wars...50km und 1100hm und alles mitm Bomber, herrlich!Un der Buschsalat...


 

Soisches


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> hmm, dann werf ich mal den Samstag, 04.12.10 ins Rennen!


 

Ich wäre mit Anhang dabei

Wer noch Jung's

Na geb mal Antwort


----------



## burn23 (10. Oktober 2010)

Jo dabei, mit Anhang natürlich!


----------



## iTom (10. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> @iTom nochmal danke für die Trailrunde. Waren coole Sachen dabei. Das Umsetzten werd ich bis zum nächsten Mal versuchen zu üben . Die passende Stecke dazu kenn ich jetzt ja



Nichts zu danken. Wie Oli bereits erwähnt hat, wäre es ganz gut, wenn der Track nicht in nem GPS-Portal auftaucht. Mitschneiden ja, Weitergabe nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken. Wie Oli bereits erwähnt hat, wäre es ganz gut, wenn der Track nicht in nem GPS-Portal auftaucht. Mitschneiden ja, Weitergabe nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand



*Hab Euch noch gesucht aber leider nicht mehr gefunden......*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. Oktober 2010)

@iTom und Votecoli keine Sorge ich werde nichts weitergeben. Dafür wollte ich auch nicht mit fahren, sondern einfach nur um mal ein paar neue Strecken für mich zum üben kennen zu lernen. Und das ist auch gelungen. Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal wieder ein Termin...


----------



## cubelix (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich wär mit Anhang am 4.12 dabei.

@ Burn

War heut auch in der Pfalz zum Wandern am Weinbiet das war wie im Krieg
Kastanien ohne Ende sind regelrecht von Oben bombardiert worden 
und die Leut haben Säckweise das Zeug aus dem Wald geschleppt.



Wie schaut es mit Nightride am Mi. aus.  Wer ist dabei


----------



## Reese23 (11. Oktober 2010)

Für mich geht der 04.12. soweit auch klar... heb mal vorsichtig auch die Hand für den Anhang. Könnt nur sein das die Herzdame an dem Abend Ihre Weihnachtsfeier hat von der Firma aber dass soll uns mal nicht stören...


----------



## votecoli (11. Oktober 2010)

Na alla, dann fehlt mir nur noch der Andi1969 für den 04.12.! Dann würd ich mal reservieren!

Handheb für MittwochWenn ich im Kletterpark nicht abgestürzt bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (11. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Für mich geht der 04.12. soweit auch klar... heb mal vorsichtig auch die Hand für den Anhang. Könnt nur sein das die Herzdame an dem Abend Ihre Weihnachtsfeier hat von der Firma aber dass soll uns mal nicht stören...



Wenn deine Herzdame net könnte, ich kenne da so nen Escortboy...


----------



## votecoli (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## stoppelhoppler (11. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


>



an welchem trail wächst doch gleich nochmal dieses kraut was du da geraucht hast? 

auch haben will ...


----------



## Reese23 (11. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wenn deine Herzdame net könnte, ich kenne da so nen Escortboy...



...den würd ich mir selbst einfach mal zum Spaß bestellen, das wär mir paar Euro wert.


----------



## votecoli (11. Oktober 2010)

stoppelhoppler schrieb:


> an welchem trail wächst doch gleich nochmal dieses kraut was du da geraucht hast?
> 
> auch haben will ...


 

Tjjaaaaa, das würdste gern wissen......


----------



## Reese23 (11. Oktober 2010)

Was ich ganz vergessen hab am Samstag... hat einer von euch ne Empfehlung für ne gute Winter-Gore-Jacke??? Kann mich dunkel dran erinnern das Burn sich ne ähnliche wie cubelix geholt hat und die auch relativ preiswert war.


----------



## burn23 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja bei eBa* ersteigert, für preiswert Geld. Glaub es war die Gore Cosmo (muss mal genauer schauen) in Schwarz. Ist gut.


----------



## Ghosthunter (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei....

Jungs ich habn Problem. Als ich eben beim putzen war hab ich das hier entdeckt. 





Uploaded with 

[URL=http://img87.imageshack.us/i/hrbrake.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Die Geschichte scheint da irgendwie zu schleifen. Es gibt ein klingerndes Geräuch jedoch nur etwa 2x/Umdrehung. Also alles total suspekt. Vielleicht hat jemand ein Rat komplett zerlegen wollt ich erstmal nicht hab irgendwie bedenken das ichs wieder zamen bekommen und ob es überhaupt was bringt. Hoffe die Bilder sind Aussagekräftig. 

Bin am Mittwoch soweit mal dabei...


----------



## Reese23 (11. Oktober 2010)

schleift die Scheibe oben oder was? Da ist doch normal ewig platz bei den originalen Scheiben. 

Ich hab mal auf der selben Bremse andere Scheiben gafahren, da hatte ich auch das Problem... lässt sich aber einfach beheben in dem zwei kleine Unterlegscheiben unter den Bremssattel legst dann ist wieder Platz da.

Trotzdem komisch das des bei den originalen Scheiben schleift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich ja auch mal an Avid selber bzw. Sram wenden was meint ihr. Das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein. Wenn du sagst ich soll die Aufnahme einfach hochsetzen verlier ich doch Bremsleistung oder seh ich das falsch da sitzt ja letzlich die Backe nicht mehr komplett an der Scheibe ?!?


----------



## Reese23 (11. Oktober 2010)

Grade darum mein ich ja das des an sich bissel komisch ist... schleifts den hörbar wenn das Rad per Hand drehst??? Wenn das da oben wirklich richtig schleifen sollte, würds ja schon fast blockieren. Sieht man was am Bremssattel?


----------



## Reese23 (11. Oktober 2010)

Na Oli, schon bestellt??? 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-601-Mk1-mit-DT-Swiss-EX-200-Modell-2011.html


----------



## votecoli (11. Oktober 2010)

Schon lang....


----------



## iTom (11. Oktober 2010)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> @iTom und Votecoli keine Sorge ich werde nichts weitergeben. Dafür wollte ich auch nicht mit fahren, sondern einfach nur um mal ein paar neue Strecken für mich zum üben kennen zu lernen. Und das ist auch gelungen. Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal wieder ein Termin...



Sonntagmorgen fahre ich meistens. Die Uhrzeit welche wir gefahren sind. Vielleicht klappt es ja öfters. Das richtige Gefährt war es auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten bist Du ja alles gefahren. Umsetzen wird klappen, wenn Du übst


----------



## Reese23 (12. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Handheb für MittwochWenn ich im Kletterpark nicht abgestürzt bin...



Ich heb auch mal für morgen... sofern mein Umbau später sauber über die Bühne geht!

Kurze Frage: 
Hab heute die KeFü und die 2-fach SLX Kurbel bekommen weil ich mich ja gegen die Hammerschmidt am Nerve entschieden hab. 
Da das Nerve ja ein E-Type Umwerfer hat, hab ich die Blackspire Stinger KeFü mit E-Type Anschlag bestellt. Wie sieht das den jetzt aus mit den Distanzringen die im Innenlager verbaut werden, muss da einer oder zwei rein? Aktuell ist ja die E-Type-Halterung von Shimano da unter die Lagerschale geklemmt, die muss ja aber raus und die E-Type-KeFü wird an den ISCG-05 Sockel geschraubt. Also NICHT mehr unter die Lagerschale geklemmt... muss dann wieder ein neuer Distanzring unter die Lagerschale?? 

Hoffe ihr habts verstanden... 

Hier mal noch ein Link zu der KeFü! KLICK MICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (12. Oktober 2010)

Jepp 2 Distanzringe das passt! Was machst du jetzt mir der alten Kurbel? Warum hast net die auf 2x umgebaut mittels 36er-Blatt und Bash? Wenn die alte nimmer brauchst ich würd sie evtl. nehmen.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad mal bissel rumgelesen... hab am Nerve ja ein 73 mm Tretlager, also nur ein Ring. Scheinbar variieren die Maße aber etwas der ISCG Aufnahmen, heißt also rumprobieren bis es passt.

Ich hab die 2-fach SLX Kurbel für 82  bekommen... 36er Blatt und Bash hätten 55  gekostet. Dachte auf die 30  kommts jetzt nicht an. 
Haja, wenn sie haben willst kein Thema.


----------



## Ghosthunter (12. Oktober 2010)

Vor allem der G3 Rotor von Avid hat 183mm Durchmesser. Wenns schleift könnt ich ja auch nen 180 verbauen... Aber morgen können ja nochmal die Profis gucken^^

Am Bremssattel seh ich nix das schleifen kommt so etwa 2x pro Umdrehung


----------



## andi1969 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei....
> 
> Jungs ich habn Problem. Als ich eben beim putzen war hab ich das hier entdeckt.
> 
> ...



*Das Du an der Scheibe einen Restrand hast ist normal, sieht bei meinen Avid´s auch so aus.
Und das es manchmal anschleift ist auch nicht unnormal, ganz 100% schleiffrei wirst Du das nicht hinbekommen.
Ich werf Morgen mal ein Auge drauf.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (12. Oktober 2010)

Na wenn du das sagst


----------



## burn23 (12. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich werf Morgen mal ein Auge drauf.*



Iiiih bist du eklig, glaub dadurch wird´s auch net besser


----------



## votecoli (12. Oktober 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das Du an der Scheibe einen Restrand hast ist normal, sieht bei meinen Avid´s auch so aus.*
> *Und das es manchmal anschleift ist auch nicht unnormal, ganz 100% schleiffrei wirst Du das nicht hinbekommen.*
> *Ich werf Morgen mal ein Auge drauf.*


 

Na, gehts besser...?


----------



## cubelix (12. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schon lang....




Und Ewig lockt das Weibville


----------



## votecoli (12. Oktober 2010)

Aachja, jetzt wo das 901 grad wieder soooo Spaß macht...Momentmal, da war doch ne Doppelbrüc......


----------



## Reese23 (12. Oktober 2010)

So, zurück aus dem Radkeller... die 2-fach SLX mit Bash ist dran und läuft einwandfrei. 
Mit der KeFü gabs Probleme bevor ich überhaupt angefangen hab. Am Nerve ist zwar ne ISCG Vorbereitung am Rahmen allerdings halt kein ISCG-05 Adapter bzw. überhaupt ein Adapter montiert... werd ich morgen mal den Canyon Service bemühen müssen. 
Wie das dann aber mit der E-Type Geschichte vom Umwerfer passen soll ist mir noch nicht klar, die sieht komplett anders aus als die von Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, zurück aus dem Radkeller... die 2-fach SLX mit Bash ist dran und läuft einwandfrei.
> Mit der KeFü gabs Probleme bevor ich überhaupt angefangen hab. Am Nerve ist zwar ne ISCG Vorbereitung am Rahmen allerdings halt kein ISCG-05 Adapter bzw. überhaupt ein Adapter montiert... werd ich morgen mal den Canyon Service bemühen müssen.
> Wie das dann aber mit der E-Type Geschichte vom Umwerfer passen soll ist mir noch nicht klar, die sieht komplett anders aus als die von Shimano.



*----hat dein Rahmen überhaupt eine ISCG Aufnahmebzw. hast Du alte ISCG Aufnahme*


----------



## Reese23 (12. Oktober 2010)

Japp ist ne ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen. Auf der Canyon Page steht was von ISCG 05 aber am Rahmen ist die alte dran... diese jedoch soweit zurück versetzt dass ich vermute das da ein Adapter gibt. 

Ich würd das ganze ja einfach unters Lager klemmen allerdings geht das nicht wegen dem 73 mm Tretlager und dem E-Type Umwerfer.


----------



## burn23 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir wird´s wohl nix heut, die Arbeit ruft...


----------



## FreeGhostRider (14. Oktober 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgen fahre ich meistens. Die Uhrzeit welche wir gefahren sind. Vielleicht klappt es ja öfters. Das richtige Gefährt war es auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten bist Du ja alles gefahren. Umsetzen wird klappen, wenn Du übst


 
Also diesen Sonntag kann ich schonmal leider nicht. Falls doch würde ich mich melden.

Aber das Wochenende drauf würde ich wieder mit fals Du fährst. Hab mir auch schon entsprechende Pedale bestellt, und das Umsetzen übe ich fleißig beim Hund ausfahren


----------



## votecoli (14. Oktober 2010)

Samstag 14.30 Uhr an der Kaserne zum Homerun mit Sallenbuschtangente....

Achja, schön wars Gestern! So langsam kommt der Winter


----------



## Reese23 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei wirds nichts mit Samstag. Ich muss um 18 in Lampertheim auf nem Geb. sein, das reicht nie...  werd dann morgens ein Flachland-Homerun machen.


----------



## votecoli (14. Oktober 2010)

oooch jetzt awer....


----------



## Ghosthunter (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sagmal ganz ganz vorsichtig ja zwecks Samstag....


----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na alla, dann fehlt mir nur noch der Andi1969 für den 04.12.! Dann würd ich mal reservieren!



*Dabei mit Frau......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (14. Oktober 2010)

@ Sven

Habe noch so ein Puffergummi für deinen Lampenumbau steck es mal in den Rucksack.


----------



## Reese23 (14. Oktober 2010)

super Sache... DANKE dir!


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2010)

Tisch für 04.12. um 19.00 Uhr is reserviert...!


----------



## Reese23 (15. Oktober 2010)

Maaaaann, was nur los mit dieser Welt??? Eben neue Laufräder fürs Canyon gekommen und was ist, falsche Reduzierhülsen dabei für die 15 mm FOX-Steckachse und dann auch noch an der Service-Hotline behaupten das kann nicht sein da die Kommissionen 2 fach geprüft wurden. Ttttzzz, dann hatten wohl zwei Tomaten auf den Augen den meine Schieblehre irrt sich wohl nicht.


----------



## Ghosthunter (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm morgen soll es doch ganz schön regnen denkt ihr das das überhaupt was wird mit moin...


----------



## Reese23 (15. Oktober 2010)

Angesichts der zeitlichen Planung bei mir morgen wirds ja eh nichts aber sollte ich nicht total versacken morgen Abend auf dem Bayrischen Abend... wäre ich evtl. am Sonntag am Start.  Schau ma mal...

...ich bin heute übrigens schwach geworden... mehr verrate ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (15. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Angesichts der zeitlichen Planung bei mir morgen wirds ja eh nichts aber sollte ich nicht total versacken morgen Abend auf dem Bayrischen Abend... wäre ich evtl. am Sonntag am Start.  Schau ma mal...
> 
> ...ich bin heute übrigens schwach geworden... mehr verrate ich aber nicht.




DU armer dann solltest DU mal was gescheites Essen das wieder zu Kräften kommst.  
Sonst fällst noch vom Rad 

So. wär eine alternative wenns Wetter Morgen zu schlecht ist.

Ach ja noch bin ich Standhaft mal schauen wie lange noch.


----------



## Reese23 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube wir verstehen uns...


----------



## cubelix (15. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir verstehen uns...



Vielleicht können wir ja am SO. über die Schwachmacher plaudern.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir ja am SO. über die Schwachmacher plaudern.



TzTzTz ..Soso......


----------



## Reese23 (15. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ach ja noch bin ich Standhaft mal schauen wie lange noch.



... um dich ist es glaube auch schon geschehen. 



cubelix schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir ja am SO. über die Schwachmacher plaudern.



Jo schau ma mal wie spät es wird morgen Abend bei mir und ob wir in Mannheim bei meinem Mädel sind oder bei mir aber da können wir uns ja noch kurzschließen...


----------



## burn23 (16. Oktober 2010)

Also mir isses zu nass heute, wenn dann würd ich auch ne Runde morgen drehen. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf HD, vielleicht noch wer?


----------



## Ghosthunter (16. Oktober 2010)

Sagt rechtzeitig bescheid dann bin ich auch dabei... Heute wird nix denke ich mal es regenet seit heute Nacht scho und es wird wohl auch nicht aufhören. 

Aber HD-> Heidelberg denk ich mal wäre cool würde gerne mal was neues sehen. Je nach dem wie lange es wäre und so.


----------



## votecoli (16. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Samstag 14.30 Uhr an der Kaserne zum Homerun mit Sallenbuschtangente....
> 
> Achja, schön wars Gestern! So langsam kommt der Winter


 

Fällt ins Wasser...


----------



## cubelix (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mich heut auch lieber ums Material kümmern


----------



## Reese23 (16. Oktober 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich werd mich heut auch lieber ums Material kümmern



...da schließ ich mich an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (17. Oktober 2010)

Werde um 14:00 eine Kaffeefahrt richtung SB starten.
HD fällt mangels Transportmittels flach.

Hat noch jemand interresse 

Startzeit auf 14:00 verschoben


----------



## Reese23 (17. Oktober 2010)

ich bin raus für heute... war ne längere Geschichte gestern Abend und sind eh in Mannheim bei meinem Frauchen!


----------



## cubelix (17. Oktober 2010)

Schön schlamige Runde heute 

Da freut sich die Gesichtshaut wieder über so viel feuchte Erde mmmmmhhhh .

Und ganz wichtig im Sallenbusch ist für Schokostreuselgesichter immer noch die Tür offen


----------



## burn23 (17. Oktober 2010)

Und die alte Dame die beim Sallenbusch so begeistert mit uns gesprochen hat meinte: "Ja die sind jedes Wochenende da...." zu ihrer Begleitung  
Mensch sind wir schon bekannt im Umkreis


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft von euch einer seinen Fritzz-Rahmen in der Bucht?


----------



## votecoli (17. Oktober 2010)

Joo, da Unkel Cubelix. Fahrt jo jetzt a gscheits Rad!

Ja, schee wars heit..ha wo ma norkomme sin ma bekonnd. Sallebusch, Wald, Bullezeei,....


----------



## Reese23 (17. Oktober 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> "Ja die sind jedes Wochenende da...."



Soso...


----------



## votecoli (19. Oktober 2010)

Wer der werten Herren steht den Morgen am Start..(oder nicht!)


----------



## burn23 (19. Oktober 2010)

Kommt natürlich aufs Wetter an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (19. Oktober 2010)

hmm...ja stimmt! Der Trail-Scout setzt aus und Cubelix ist Geschäftlich Unterwegs. Weiß noch ned ob er kommt! Ansonsten eher Donnerstag?


----------



## Reese23 (19. Oktober 2010)

Mich hat bissel die Krätze erwischt... weiß noch nicht ob ich fit bin morgen. scheiß kaltes Wetter...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> hmm...ja stimmt! Der Trail-Scout setzt aus und Cubelix ist Geschäftlich Unterwegs. Weiß noch ned ob er kommt! Ansonsten eher Donnerstag?


 
Ich bin bei beiden Terminen raus


----------



## votecoli (19. Oktober 2010)

Spätschicht?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Spätschicht?


*Man kann auch Aufsicht im Irrenhaus dazu sagen*


----------



## votecoli (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (19. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiß es nicht genau ob ichs schaff ich bin momentan bei michelin am entenfang und brauch ewig bis heim... ausser ihr quatscht 10min länger an der kaserne (was ihr ja meist macht ) 

un wetter is och entscheidend natürlich


----------



## burn23 (19. Oktober 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht sieht´s Donnerstag besser aus. Würd eher zu Donnerstag tendieren!


----------



## votecoli (19. Oktober 2010)

Fahren wird verschoben auf Donnerstag!!!!!!
18.00 Uhr Kaserne


----------



## Reese23 (19. Oktober 2010)

Mal schaun, vielleicht hat sich die Krätze bis dahin gelegt...


----------



## burn23 (19. Oktober 2010)

_*Alles klar Olli!! *_


----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> hmm...ja stimmt! Der Trail-Scout setzt aus und Cubelix ist Geschäftlich Unterwegs. Weiß noch ned ob er kommt! Ansonsten eher Donnerstag?



*Och so ne Pause kann auch schön sein......*


----------



## Ghosthunter (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte doch nochmal das mit dem Bike Light ansprechen. Ich habse jetzt für 77USD gesehen was ja umgerechnet nur 55euro sind

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 glaub genau das hatten 

wir schon und der versand ist sogar frei. Wie ist das falls mit der Lampe was sein sollte kann ich das dann direkt beim hersteller geltend machen oder muss ich mit dem Ding zurück in die Staaten.  

Und war da nicht mal nich was wegem Zoll oder so oder gibts da noch ne Freigrenze. Hätte wohl im Gemeinschaftskundeunterricht besser aufpassen sollen.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nochmal das mit dem Bike Light ansprechen. Ich habse jetzt für 77USD gesehen was ja umgerechnet nur 55euro sind
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 glaub genau das hatten
> 
> ...



*
Na wenn Du Glück hast gehts so durch den Zoll, wenn nicht mußt Du Deine Obulus entrichten.*


----------



## Ghosthunter (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja das kann doch aber kein Glück sein oder ?


----------



## Reese23 (20. Oktober 2010)

und mit Umtausch ist auch nichts, so späße gibt's nur im innerdeutschen Handel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosthunter (20. Oktober 2010)

Also gut wollte nur sagen das ich morgen bissle später komm so 10min vielleicht. Ich bin zwar scho wieder bissle krank ich hoff jetzt einfach das es bis morgen nit schlimmer wird.


----------



## Reese23 (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit mir später nicht rechnen... ich lieg immer noch flach. 

Samstag würd ich wieder fahren denke ich, Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden... wär noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

